# QVC Time! Who's here?



## Bobetta

Anyone watching?


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm here!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Me!   I want to see the nubuk Buckley.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I'm here!







MiaBorsa said:


> Me!   I want to see the nubuk Buckley.




Was tempted not to watch. Scared to buy. But how can I not?!? Lol.


----------



## tlo

I'm here!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I know I have to watch too. I don't plan to buy anything.


----------



## Stazerd

I'm here and hoping to find the perfect First Dooney for me!!!


----------



## Bobetta

I liked the Bitsy when I touched her at the outlet. But I ended up with the Pebbled Crossbody the next trip. Go figure. Wonder if that was a good move. Lol. Oh, well.


----------



## vanhornink

Yes I am watching....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I am here but going to Joes Crab Shack soon


----------



## Twoboyz

Stazerd said:


> I'm here and hoping to find the perfect First Dooney for me!!!




Welcome and god luck finding your first bag!


----------



## Bobetta

Stazerd said:


> I'm here and hoping to find the perfect First Dooney for me!!!




Maybe. There will be a few bags. But I doubt there will be any Flo Satchels. They stopped presenting the larger size. A few are hoping to see them again here with new colors. And last time they did present the Small. No Mini here. But this is a good source to check them out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am here but going to Joes Crab Shack soon




Yummmmm! Have fun


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Yummmmm! Have fun




Hmmmmm. I'm hungry.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I liked the Bitsy when I touched her at the outlet. But I ended up with the Pebbled Crossbody the next trip. Go figure. Wonder if that was a good move. Lol. Oh, well.




They are both cute small versions of a bigger satchel. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Stazerd

Bobetta said:


> Maybe. There will be a few bags. But I doubt there will be any Flo Satchels. They stopped presenting the larger size. A few are hoping to see them again here with new colors. And last time they did present the Small. No Mini here. But this is a good source to check them out. Fingers crossed.



Is that what I am seeing on air right now?


----------



## Bobetta

The Buckley Nubuk looked rich. I liked her. And I love that Small in Bone. I like them in any color! Lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Stazerd said:


> Is that what I am seeing on air right now?


Yes. Small flo satchel


----------



## Bobetta

Stazerd said:


> Is that what I am seeing on air right now?




Yes. Small is on right now. I'm a regular size fan. The opening is bigger. But this size is very popular. And the Small is really more like medium-sized.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Damn.  That marine looks black.  Is it that dark??


----------



## Stazerd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. Small flo satchel



Would I find these at an outlet?


----------



## Bobetta

Stazerd said:


> Is that what I am seeing on air right now?




And I will add, if you're after a bag that breaks in and gets slouchy over time, the Regular Flo will do that more. The Small is a bag that looks good on everyone. It'll break in but not as much as the bigger size.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> Damn.  That marine looks black.  Is it that dark??




Marine is crazy dark. I got the Pebble Crossbody in Marine and it's very dark. But up against a Black one, I can see it then. Pretty and rich.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Damn.  That marine looks black.  Is it that dark??



It looks dark navy to me


----------



## Twoboyz

Stazerd said:


> Would I find these at an outlet?




Yes, but maybe not in all the colors. The standard classic colors are usually 30% off and other seasonal colors range from 40-65% off. The Dooney deals here as has info on which colors are at big discounts and are shipable.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Stazerd said:


> Would I find these at an outlet?


Yes. And some can be shipped


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> It looks dark navy to me




It's the darkest of the blue shades. Love it!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> They are both cute small versions of a bigger satchel. You can't go wrong with either.




True. Lol. Thanks. It was my "did I really need this one" purchase. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> True. Lol. Thanks. It was my "did I really need this one" purchase. Lol.




I have a few of those.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nubuk Buckley looks very similar to my Nubuk Chekseas.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I have a few of those.




I buy and say, oh, I'll sell it if I don't want it. Or return it. Nevvveerrrr happens. Maybe someday. Doubt it. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Nubuk Buckley looks very similar to my Nubuk Chekseas.




I like the richness of these bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I buy and say, oh, I'll sell it if I don't want it. Or return it. Nevvveerrrr happens. Maybe someday. Doubt it. Lol.




That's the good thing. You can always sell them. Or your daughter can start a collection. Lol


----------



## tlo

I like everything!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Love the texture on that red Nubuk.


----------



## Bobetta

Ha. She just explained what a "Hot Pick" was. Do they read these posts? Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> That's the good thing. You can always sell them. Or your daughter can start a collection. Lol




Ha. She already did! She made me buy that Juliette cute little bag. It's mine but we know it's really hers. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm late but I'm here!! I hope nothing comes up that I like. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Ha. She just explained what a "Hot Pick" was. Do they read these posts? Lol.




Dang it!!! I just tuned in... Can you give a short answer?


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm late but I'm here!! I hope nothing comes up that I like. [emoji16][emoji16]




That's the club I'm in! Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Dang it!!! I just tuned in... Can you give a short answer?




She said it's "one of the stars of the day." It gets a star mentality for the day. That's it's a fantastic item at a great value with the Easy Pay makes it more affordable. 
In other words, nothing really. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Ohhhh. I'm liking Gretta. Classic and simple.


----------



## elbgrl

Late to the party!  Had to make a dish for our football gathering tomorrow, so I had to go to the store.  Not planning on buying anyway.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ha. She already did! She made me buy that Juliette cute little bag. It's mine but we know it's really hers. Lol.




I love it! You might be in trouble. Soon she'll be "borrowing" your bags. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ohhhh. I'm liking Gretta. Classic and simple.




Same shape as my 1975 Tmoro biscuit. I love the way it carries. It's the perfect size and not heavy.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm late but I'm here!! I hope nothing comes up that I like. &#128513;&#128513;




You're safe so far...you missed the Nubuk Buckley. Lol


----------



## elbgrl

Ohhh I like that navy Gretta!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> She said it's "one of the stars of the day." It gets a star mentality for the day. That's it's a fantastic item at a great value with the Easy Pay makes it more affordable.
> In other words, nothing really. Lol.




LMBO... Oh ok. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Expensive luggage she-she stores. LVoe it! Hahaha


----------



## Scooch

I'm trying to watch but I'm playing Barbie with my niece and it's just too much fun! Takes me waaaaaaayyyyyy back!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You're safe so far...you missed the Nubuk Buckley. Lol




TB.. You know me better than that... I didn't miss the Nubuck Buckley, I went the Q to catch up and looked for bags that said "new today". &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.


----------



## Twoboyz

Charlotte looks like a good size.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB.. You know me better than that... I didn't miss the Nubuck Buckley, I went the Q to catch up and looked for bags that said "new today". &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.




Hahaha, you're right. I should know better.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> I'm trying to watch but I'm playing Barbie with my niece and it's just too much fun! Takes me waaaaaaayyyyyy back!




Oh gosh, that would be wayyyyyyyyyyyyy back for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Ohhhh. I'm liking Gretta. Classic and simple.




I like it but can't decide if I love it or not. I hate when I'm in that situation. Just make up my mind already!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Charlotte looks like a good size.




It does... It's an alternative to the Janine Satchel which I struggled with for awhile. Couldn't figure out if I like or not.


----------



## Trudysmom

I just started watching.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> It does... It's an alternative to the Janine Satchel which I struggled with for awhile. Couldn't figure out if I like or not.




I'm loving that cranberry color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm loving that cranberry color.




Me too!! I almost got a tote in Cranberry last week but Vachetta  straps held me back but it's a beautiful color in person. Great fall color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I just started watching.




Hey girlfriend!!!


----------



## lovethatduck

Reminds me of the Janine also.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh geez, the logo lock coming up!!! I was hoping they forgot about these because I want one. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## elbgrl

I'm thinking about ordering this one from I Love Dooney - opinions?


----------



## lovethatduck

elbgrl said:


> Ohhh I like that navy Gretta!



Here you go!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> I'm thinking about ordering this one from I Love Dooney - opinions?
> 
> View attachment 2742248




They are at the outlets for 40% off.


----------



## Trudysmom

I like the Buckley. Not sure if it is too large and I can't find a color I want.


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> I'm thinking about ordering this one from I Love Dooney - opinions?
> 
> View attachment 2742248



That's a great bag!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

lovethatduck said:


> Here you go!


 OMG beautiful!


PcanTannedBty said:


> They are at the outlets for 40% off.



How much does that work out to be?  Oops just did the math- not much cheaper, and ILD is free shipping and no tax.


----------



## Bobetta

elbgrl said:


> I'm thinking about ordering this one from I Love Dooney - opinions?
> 
> View attachment 2742248




I think TwoBoyz has that. I like it a lot.


----------



## Bobetta

lovethatduck said:


> Reminds me of tge Janine also.




Yeah, LTD!! Love the snapshots. 
That grey was nice too. Classy, sharp bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> OMG beautiful!
> 
> 
> How much does that work out to be?  Oops just did the math- not much cheaper, and ILD is free shipping and no tax.




About $130, so you may be better ordering from the site because you get free shipping, I think. Outlets charge $7.50

40% just sounds like a lot.  Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I'm thinking about ordering this one from I Love Dooney - opinions?
> 
> View attachment 2742248




It's one of my new favorites E! I carried for a week straight last week, and I'm a different bag everyday kind of girl. It's a great bag.  I have mods on the mod thread.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks TB - I think you just sealed the deal!


----------



## lovethatduck

Bobetta said:


> Yeah, LTD!! Love the snapshots.
> That grey was nice too. Classy, sharp bag.




Thanks,  still stalking the grey florentine satchel.  I heard reference the "other sizes".  So no hope lost.


----------



## Bobetta

I like the Suede Hobo. Must feel and smell so nice. Tempting.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks TB - I think you just sealed the deal!




You're welcome . I think you will love it. The price is great too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I'm thinking about ordering this one from I Love Dooney - opinions?
> 
> View attachment 2742248



I owned that one about 2 years ago, Rosie. (I may have it here someplace, lol.  )  It's a great little lightweight bag.  That's a great price for that bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I like the Suede Hobo. Must feel and smell so nice. Tempting.




It's cute. However Sarah said the satchel is really thin suede. This one will probably be the same, if that bothers you. I can't remember if anyone had this hobo here. I have the snake embossed hobo and it's a similar shape. It's a nice bag to carry.


----------



## elbgrl

That suede hobo is beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's cute. However Sarah said the satchel is really thin suede. This one will probably be the same, if that bothers you. I can't remember if anyone had this hobo here. I have the snake embossed hobo and it's a similar shape. It's a nice bag to carry.



I was just watching that and those bags were all stuffed.  You can really see how "puddly" the suede is by looking at the ivory that Sue is handling.   Cute bag, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Late to the party!  Had to make a dish for our football gathering tomorrow, so I had to go to the store. * Not planning on buying anyway*.





elbgrl said:


> Thanks TB - I think you just sealed the deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


>




 lol


----------



## Twoboyz

OMG that Bordeaux Flo Chelsea is gorgeous!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> OMG that Bordeaux Flo Chelsea is gorgeous!



Yes it is.  They all are.  LOL


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> OMG that Bordeaux Flo Chelsea is gorgeous!




Looooove the Flo Chelsea. It was tough not getting it. Happy with my Pebble. But this one is haunting. Love the colors!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> OMG that Bordeaux Flo Chelsea is gorgeous!




It sure is!!! Such a rich color!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> It sure is!!! Such a rich color!




Oops it's crimson! Now I'm kicking myself for not calling your outlet when they had that crimson Kingston for 65%off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oops it's crimson! Now I'm kicking myself for not calling your outlet when they had that crimson Kingston for 65%off.




I knew what color you meant. Eeee, the Kingston in Crimson was TDF. It was in awesome shape but your Violet is beautiful too.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> OMG that Bordeaux Flo Chelsea is gorgeous!



Voila!


----------



## elbgrl

Those Chelsea's are gorgeous, but mine had to go back - just too big for me


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Those Chelsea's are gorgeous, but mine had to go back - just too big for me




.


----------



## lovethatduck

Plum Tobi  is ...gorgeous,


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Plum Tobi  is ...gorgeous,




Love the plum!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> lol



Ordered!  Thanks Sarah TB and everyone!


----------



## Bobetta

lovethatduck said:


> Plum Tobi  is ...gorgeous,




I saw Tobi last week. Super, super soft leather. And very pretty colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Ordered!  Thanks Sarah TB and everyone!




Yay! Can't wait to see.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

The Red Logo Lock has been calling me for years... Hummm!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Red Logo Lock has been calling me for years... Hummm!!!




It's a gorgeous red bag. You would rock it!


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Red Logo Lock has been calling me for years... Hummm!!!



I have the red LL!  It is the perfect shade of red!!  You need to get one!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> I have the red LL!  It is the perfect shade of red!!  You need to get one!!




I'm seriously thinking about it!! Is the hardware gold or silver? Looks silver on my screen


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm seriously thinking about it!! Is the hardware gold or silver? Looks silver on my screen




It's gold.


----------



## Twoboyz

Oh no!  Did you get it Pcan?  It's gone.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Uhhh red just sold out!! Dang it! Wow


----------



## tlo

Did you get your order in for the red?


----------



## elbgrl

The logo lock is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Stazerd

Does the  brown bag have silver hardware? The logo lock?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> Did you get your order in for the red?




Wow!!!! Nope. I was being cheap and checking for any "as is" first... Grrr!!!


----------



## elbgrl

Check back after the show - some may cancel


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Check back after the show - some may cancel




Oh ok!!! I'll check. Ty!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!!! Nope. I was being cheap and checking for any "as is" first... Grrr!!!




Keep checking. There are always as is. You might find a red one soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

Stazerd said:


> Does the  brown bag have silver hardware? The logo lock?




No, all of them are gold, but it's not a really yellow gold. The hardware is really nice.


----------



## vanhornink

Awww Pecan...


----------



## Stazerd

Twoboyz said:


> No, all of them are gold, but it's not a really yellow gold. The hardware is really nice.



Thank you!


----------



## elbgrl

Sweet tribute from Mary Beth to Joan . Thanks to Mary Beth for a good show!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

vanhornink said:


> Awww Pecan...




Yeah, I know right? I didn't think red was such a popular color in this style.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok... On to my other fav.. Philosophy!! Nice hanging with you ladies for the last 2 hours. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... On to my other fav.. Philosophy!! Nice hanging with you ladies for the last 2 hours. &#128515;&#128515;




You too!!!


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!!! Nope. I was being cheap and checking for any "as is" first... Grrr!!!



I'm  sorry!!  Like others say, keep checking ever so often, some orders will cancel


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I missed it ALL  108 posts from the last I had checked this post til now LOL

you girls were chatty!


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> I missed it ALL  108 posts from the last I had checked this post til now LOL
> 
> you girls were chatty!




That many?? Lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Bobetta said:


> That many?? Lol.



Yep lol I had opened it when we first got to the dealership... there were only a few posts then. I came back and it said 108 new posts...LOL


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yep lol I had opened it when we first got to the dealership... there were only a few posts then. I came back and it said 108 new posts...LOL




Hahah. That sounds about right. I didn't realize it till you said it. Funny. Wait till next week, Saturday the 13tg. All day Dooney day practically. My day is half busy. Which is crummy. Poor Twoboyz has a gathering that day. But I'll find a way to watch and chat. Lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

My calender is all clear for that day  my b day is the 15th. .. and Macy's sale is the 17th so I will be doing some serious b day shopping lol... truth be told tho I will either get the grey buckley or two bags I want from the outlets lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> My calender is all clear for that day  my b day is the 15th. .. and Macy's sale is the 17th so I will be doing some serious b day shopping lol... truth be told tho I will either get the grey buckley or two bags I want from the outlets lol




It sounds like it's going to be a great weekend coming up. You'll be doing serious shopping in style in your new car! How fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Hahah. That sounds about right. I didn't realize it till you said it. Funny. Wait till next week, Saturday the 13tg. All day Dooney day practically. My day is half busy. Which is crummy. Poor Twoboyz has a gathering that day. But I'll find a way to watch and chat. Lol.




I am going to prepare everything for our BBQ on Friday night so I can watch the TSV show and the Saturday afternoon show at least.  of course I'll record them, but I'll miss out on the party on here. I'll have a lot if reading to do on Sunday. Lol


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I am going to prepare everything die out BBQ on Friday night so I can watch the TSV show and the Saturday afternoon show at least.  of course I'll record them, but I'll miss out on the party on here. I'll have a lot if reading to do on Sunday. Lol




I have a busy morning and afternoon too. Crummy. First day of dance and a kid party. And I don't think there's good reception at either location! The travesty. Lol. I'll be in the same boat as you - catching up mode. Grrgh.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I have a busy morning and afternoon too. Crummy. First day of dance and a kid party. And I don't think there's good reception at either location! The travesty. Lol. I'll be in the same boat as you - catching up mode. Grrgh.




That's a bummer. Kids come first thought. You're right it is a travesty though! Lol


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta said:


> Anyone watching?



Darling, I dont know if you are checking your pm's, but I sent you one. Might or might not be important, depending if I got it right


----------



## lovethatduck

Now?

Never mind,  cross message, I guess.


----------



## Nebo

I pm-ed Bobetta about a bag she was looking for  Just reminding her to check her inbox.


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Darling, I dont know if you are checking your pm's, but I sent you one. Might or might not be important, depending if I got it right




You soooo got it right. Lol. Thanks!


----------



## Bobetta

And in preparation for the QVC shows this weekend, I think one is tomorrow and then like ten on Saturday. Lol. Here is the email I got of the TSV preview. If the small print is too small - European Leather Sophie Hobo a bunch of colors $264.80 with accessories  on Easy Pay.  

** just tried to check the schedule. It's not a Friday show but a show at midnight. Hence the TSV. It's midnight to 3 am. Then throughout Saturday, Dooney is listed all over the schedule. (I guess will be mixed in other shows.) But the actual shows are a bunch. 12-3 am, then 1-3 pm, 6-10 pm (per email.) But Q schedule is more confusing. Lol. Q schedule says 12-3 am, 1-3 pm, 6-7 pm, 10 to midnight. All day. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> And in preparation for the QVC shows this weekend, I think one is tomorrow and then like ten on Saturday. Lol. Here is the email I got of the TSV preview. If the small print is too small - European Leather Sophie Hobo a bunch of colors $264.80 with accessories  on Easy Pay.
> 
> ** just tried to check the schedule. It's not a Friday show but a show at midnight. Hence the TSV. It's midnight to 3 am. Then throughout Saturday, Dooney is listed all over the schedule. (I guess will be mixed in other shows.) But the actual shows are a bunch. 12-3 am, then 1-3 pm, 6-10 pm (per email.) But Q schedule is more confusing. Lol. Q schedule says 12-3 am, 1-3 pm, 6-7 pm, 10 to midnight. All day. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2747414
> View attachment 2747415




Thanks for the info and the pictures Bobetta. I will be watching as many shows as I can on Saturday.  I will be watching Friday's TSV show for sure.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for the info and the pictures Bobetta. I will be watching as many shows as I can on Saturday.  I will be watching Friday's TSV show for sure.




Yeah. I'll be watching that show too. And the later night ones. That 1pm show might be tricky. But we'll see. I know you're in busy/socializing mode that day. 
Ohh, I didn't even think to see what colors the TSV comes in. But I absolutely do NOT need another bag right now. Lol. Watching on Saturday will be for strictly entertainment purposes. Ha!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. I'll be watching that show too. And the later night ones. That 1pm show might be tricky. But we'll see. I know you're in busy/socializing mode that day.
> Ohh, I didn't even think to see what colors the TSV comes in. But I absolutely do NOT need another bag right now. Lol. Watching on Saturday will be for strictly entertainment purposes. Ha!




Me too. I'm still not convinced on the lining of the TSV, but I think it's a pretty bag. I actually proposed to DH to move the BBQ to the following weekend because it's only going to be in the low 60's in Saturday. Not exactly BBQ weather. I have ulterior motives though.  lol


----------



## elbgrl

Okay, I don't need it either, but I am really tempted to just "try" it out in the orchid color.  Or maybe the mushroom.  It looks really pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Okay, I don't need it either, but I am really tempted to just "try" it out in the orchid color.  Or maybe the mushroom.  It looks really pretty.



I do love those colors!  Or the navy.... I can't wait for the presentation.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Now that I've seen Bob's pics of the gray Stanwich, the TSV is totally off my radar.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Now that I've seen Bob's pics of the gray Stanwich, the TSV is totally off my radar.



Very good point.  Thanks for keeping me grounded.  There are just too many on my wishlist, including another Stanwich! I don't need everything new that comes along.....although it would be nice. :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

Just saw a sneak peek of the TSV on the Lisa Robertson show. One of the models was carrying it while modeling the faux fur sweater.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Just saw a sneak peek of the TSV on the Lisa Robertson show. One of the models was carrying it while modeling the faux fur sweater.



Are you gonna cave and get it? Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

I don't know. I'd have to really love it. I didn't get a good look at it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I don't know. I'd have to really love it. I didn't get a good look at it.



I already warned hubby... 11pm tonight mama's taking over the big screen


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Just saw a sneak peek of the TSV on the Lisa Robertson show. One of the models was carrying it while modeling the faux fur sweater.




I just rewound the show and saw it on the model wearing the white sweater.  It looks wider than I thought it would be.  It actually looks like it will hold a lot.  I'm still not tempted because I just bought an Mkors bag on ebay and I need to get that on first.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> I already warned hubby... 11pm tonight mama's taking over the big screen








I warned the grandchildren! Bedtime is 9pm PT on school nights but they get to stay up past 9pm PT on the weekends and watch TV.  I told them I'm getting the big TV tonight so they have to watch their shows in another room!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

RuedeNesle said:


> I warned the grandchildren! Bedtime is 9pm PT on school nights but they get to stay up past 9pm PT on the weekends and watch TV.  I told them I'm getting the big TV tonight so they have to watch their shows in another room!



My kids automatically leave the room whining when Dooney or Philosophy is on LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> My kids automatically leave the room whining when Dooney or Philosophy is on LOL





I know what they sound like!


----------



## Gilmoregirl




----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I already warned hubby... 11pm tonight mama's taking over the big screen


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I warned the grandchildren! Bedtime is 9pm PT on school nights but they get to stay up past 9pm PT on the weekends and watch TV.  I told them I'm getting the big TV tonight so they have to watch their shows in another room!




Way to take it over! I'm counting down the hours.


----------



## Ms.Library

I don't need to but I will probably watch at midnight tonight!  I'm not sure about the TSV yet.  I have been thinking about that Logo Lock bag on QVC lately.  I think I want to get an ivy colored bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Way to take it over! I'm counting down the hours.






I watch more than my fair share of Disney Junior and Nickelodeon! 



I'm counting down too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ms.Library said:


> *I don't need to* but I will probably watch at midnight tonight!  I'm not sure about the TSV yet.  I have been thinking about that Logo Lock bag on QVC lately.  I think I want to get an ivy colored bag.





Same here!  I'm going to pass on the TSV, but I enjoy watching Dooney shows.  And this one is 3 hours!  I don't know if I'll hang in for all of it but I'm going to try!


Enjoy!


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> Same here!  I'm going to pass on the TSV, but I enjoy watching Dooney shows.  And this one is 3 hours!  I don't know if I'll hang in for all of it but I'm going to try!
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



I caved,  have the mushroom in my cart ...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> I caved,  have the mushroom in my cart ...



I have a few things in my cart


----------



## Twoboyz

I love the mushroom. Does the leather look kind of stiff?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

It does... but they say it'll soften...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm with you on the mushroom TB...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I like it... BUT. .. for the money I can get two LOVE bags from the outlets....


----------



## Di 623

I love the mushroom one too. I just tuned in, did they mention the interior yet?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> I love the mushroom one too. I just tuned in, did they mention the interior yet?



They said coated cotton... and rushed through it lpl they said "easy to wipe" and moved on


----------



## Di 623

Also, if I didn't have to be up for work in the morning, I'd be leading the Lisa drinking game tonight :giggles:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> Also, if I didn't have to be up for work in the morning, I'd be leading the Lisa drinking game tonight :giggles:



 we'd never last the 3 hours


----------



## Di 623

Gilmoregirl said:


> They said coated cotton... and rushed through it lpl they said "easy to wipe" and moved on



Ok thanks. It's a nice bag but I knew I was going to be passing on it.


----------



## Di 623

Gilmoregirl said:


> we'd never last the 3 hours



I'd be passed out already just on "beyooooootiful" lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> I'd be passed out already just on "beyooooootiful" lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's wider than I thought.   I'm still not interested, thank goodness.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just don't think I can get past that coated cotton interior. I do like the black trim though.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I just don't think I can get past that coated cotton interior. I do like the black trim though.



I'm right there with you. .. I expect more than coated lining


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> we'd never last the 3 hours




Lol! (Tempting fate.....Opening a bottle of wine...)


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> It's wider than I thought.   I'm still not interested, thank goodness.



I didn't expect it to be that big either


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> I just don't think I can get past that coated cotton interior. I do like the black trim though.



Me too. It should be an even better "value" then.


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! (Tempting fate.....Opening a bottle of wine...)



Go TB!! Have some for me


----------



## Twoboyz

It does have a nice drop


----------



## Di 623

Seriously, have they shown the interior once? How annoying.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! (Tempting fate.....Opening a bottle of wine...)



Woot!


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Go TB!! Have some for me




Cheers!


----------



## Ms.Library

Di 623 said:


> Seriously, have they shown the interior once? How annoying.


They showed the inside once and it looked like the red cotton lining.  I have the same lining in a tartan satchel I got last year.  Nothing fancy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Seriously, have they shown the interior once? How annoying.




I know it really sounds like they are trying to downplay the interior.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Omg. I cant go three hrs wit Lisa. Heck i cant go one hr. Lololol.


----------



## Di 623

There you go Lisa's leaving!!! lol


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg. I cant go three hrs wit Lisa. Heck i cant go one hr. Lololol.




CFC I think she heard you and left!  Lol


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I know it really sounds like they are trying to downplay the interior.


What's wrong with the interior?


----------



## Di 623

Well I'm going to bed, you ladies have fun tonight


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> CFC I think she heard you and left!  Lol




Either that or I used another lifeline!  I'm hoping she heard CFC because I need to save as many lifelines as I can!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> CFC I think she heard you and left!  Lol


I thought i was gonna have to go into the  liquor cabinet. Lololol


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Well I'm going to bed, you ladies have fun tonight




Goodnight Di. Thanks.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Di 623 said:


> Well I'm going to bed, you ladies have fun tonight







Thanks! Goodnight!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> What's wrong with the interior?




It's coated cotton. I just prefer Dooney's nice thick red cotton interior.


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I thought i was gonna have to go into the  liquor cabinet. Lololol


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg. I cant go three hrs wit Lisa. Heck i cant go one hr. Lololol.



Are you still awake!???


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Either that or I used another lifeline!  I'm hoping she heard CFC because I need to save as many lifelines as I can!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I thought i was gonna have to go into the  liquor cabinet. Lololol




Lol! Didn't stop me. I went anyway.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Are you still awake!???


Yessssss


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! Didn't stop me. I went anyway.



Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! Didn't stop me. I went anyway.


Lolololololololol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I have so much crap in my cart  lol


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolololololololol




Had to wait until the show started to crack open the wine or else I might have fallen asleep and missed the whole thing. Lol.


----------



## lovethatduck

I'm starving!

Grocered and prepped lasagne w/ spinach.  Everything went well until  first son's oven won't turn on. The touch button is so finicky ... finally turn on at 7:15!  Barely finished kitchen clean up.

First son came in from work, lasagne came out of the oven,  and I hightailed it upstairs to my room.

First son leaving for work around 4-5 in the a.m.  

I'm visiting and have his upstairs bedroom,  he's in room  next to kitchen downstairs. He's back on the road @ 3:00 a.m.

Grabbing something to eat ...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> I'm starving!
> 
> Grocered and prepped lasagne w/ spinsch.  Everything went well until  first son's oven won't turn on. The touch button is so finicky ... finally turn on at 7:15!  Barely finished kitchen clean up.
> 
> First son came in, lasagne came ou



Lasagna and dooney! That's an Italian girls dream night!


----------



## Twoboyz

[ QUOTE=lovethatduck;27390189]I'm starving!



Grocered and prepped lasagne w/ spinsch.  Everything went well until  first son's oven won't turn on. The touch button is so finicky ... finally turn on at 7:15!  Barely finished kitchen clean up.



First son came in, lasagne came ou[/QUOTE]


Yum! Bon appetite...oh wait, wrong language.


----------



## FenderGirl

My gosh, that baby pink Clayton is gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FenderGirl said:


> My gosh, that baby pink Clayton is gorgeous!


She cheaper at outlet 60% off  in pink


----------



## Twoboyz

FenderGirl said:


> My gosh, that baby pink Clayton is gorgeous!




It sure is! I think I like them all


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, love that smoke color.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, love that smoke color.




Love it!


----------



## FenderGirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She cheaper at outlet 60% off  in pink




WHAAAAAT??!! I've never called the outlets before to order. I need to start a new trend instead of traveling to one and being disappointed.


----------



## Twoboyz

Did she just say there won't be time for a full presentation on the logo lock?! I can't remember the last time they didn't present it on a show.


----------



## Twoboyz

FenderGirl said:


> WHAAAAAT??!! I've never called the outlets before to order. I need to start a new trend instead of traveling to one and being disappointed.




Even if you go to one and you don't see the bag you want there they should be able to order it for you while you are there, if it's a shipable bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FenderGirl said:


> WHAAAAAT??!! I've never called the outlets before to order. I need to start a new trend instead of traveling to one and being disappointed.


Ocean is 65 off at outlets. Violet 60 off


----------



## FenderGirl

Twoboyz said:


> Even if you go to one and you don't see the bag you want there they should be able to order it for you while you are there, if it's a shipable bag.




Wow, thanks for the info! I always go to the Orlando Outlet (because they have a Brahmin store, and I like to cruise through Ikea), but they are usually wiped out and I just leave disappointed. I'll ask next time, or better yet, call.




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ocean is 65 off at outlets. Violet 60 off




Thank you so much for the details!


----------



## lovethatduck

Zip zip bag is clearanced at Macy's,  plus another 25% off presale.  $111 plus tax.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Zip zip bag is clearanced at Macy's,  plus another 25% off presale.  $111 plus tax.




That's a great price! It's not on the new fall colors though right?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great price! It's not on the new fall colors though right?



No, but you can get the 25% off presale on the fall colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> No, but you can get the 25% off presale on the fall colors.




Thanks Sarah. I'll be hitting Macy's tomorrow. Have a couple hours to kill while DS is jumping on big trampolines.


----------



## Bobetta

Meant to type this here. Lol. It'll be a double in the other thread too. Half asleep. Lol. But....
What'd I miss?? I freaking dozed off at 11:50 pm. Lol. Grrgh. Any new colors I missed that already sold out? Who had "Smoke"?


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great price! It's not on the new fall colors though right?



You are right.

The ones I saw were bubblegum, aqua, ocean blue,  geranium, kelly green among others. The one I bought is white w/ tan trim,


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Meant to type this here. Lol. It'll be a double in the other thread too. Half asleep. Lol. But....
> What'd I miss?? I freaking dozed off at 11:50 pm. Lol. Grrgh. Any new colors I missed that already sold out? Who had "Smoke"?



The zip zip was on in the smoke; very pretty. 

Can I ask you about your dark gray bag?   Does it really look definitely gray, or does it read black?   I'm looking at this one...  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...tml?orderId=194427903&itemId=220970551&sc=CRT


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> You are right.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I saw were bubblegum, aqua, ocean blue,  geranium, kelly green among others. The one I bought is white w/ tan trim,




It's very pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Meant to type this here. Lol. It'll be a double in the other thread too. Half asleep. Lol. But....
> What'd I miss?? I freaking dozed off at 11:50 pm. Lol. Grrgh. Any new colors I missed that already sold out? Who had "Smoke"?




Was wondering where you were....  I was dozing off in the  hour leading up to the show so I at my cell phone alarm. Lol. My little disco nap is allowing me to stay up for the show  

Zip zip in smoke was pretty. Pebbled leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

Those small Croco Lexington shoppers are $118 on Ilovedooney right now.


----------



## Twoboyz

I do love that Python in the tan and orange.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> The zip zip was on in the smoke; very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask you about your dark gray bag?   Does it really look definitely gray, or does it read black?   I'm looking at this one...  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...tml?orderId=194427903&itemId=220970551&sc=CRT




Hey. 
The Dark Grey in Chelsea is very dark. But maybe my eyes adjusted to it because now I see grey more. But at first, I didn't. Lol. This is her next to my black bag. (And decent lighting.) But it is a deep grey. 
I totally missed the Zip Zip. Their video is old online and I never had a chance to record the show. Oh, the travesty. Ugh.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> It's very pretty.



Thanks, TB!

Always wanted  a zip zip bag. I would have preferred a larger size, but this is so good looking. And I love the twin zippers.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Was wondering where you were....  I was dozing off in the  hour leading up to the show so I at my cell phone alarm. Lol. My little disco nap is allowing me to stay up for the show
> 
> Zip zip in smoke was pretty. Pebbled leather.




Yeah. I was tired to begin with and had just gotten home. I guess I settled in too much because I totally knocked out. And never even hit record! What? Oh, well. 
(The Python is looking stunning.)


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted  a zip zip bag. I would have preferred a larger size, but this is so good looking. And I love the twin zippers.




Me too! I see a zip zip in my future too.


----------



## Bobetta

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. I was tired to begin with and had just gotten home. I guess I settled in too much because I totally knocked out. And never even hit record! What? Oh, well.
> (The Python is looking stunning.)




Omg - "disco nap." Love it! Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Hey.
> The Dark Grey in Chelsea is very dark. But maybe my eyes adjusted to it because now I see grey more. But at first, I didn't. Lol. This is her next to my black bag. (And decent lighting.) But it is a deep grey.
> I totally missed the Zip Zip. Their video is old online and I never had a chance to record the show. Oh, the travesty. Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 2749346



Ooooh, thanks for that!   Your bags are gorgeous.  I think I'll try that dark gray and see how I like it...it looks fabulous with the brown trim.

The smoke is a light gray.  It's not nearly as dark as the swatch posted on the Q website.  It's more of a dove gray, and looks beautiful with the brown trim.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Omg - "disco nap." Love it! Lol.




I think it was all of 10 minutes but it did the trick. Then DS's came home from hockey practice right after show started and wanted food so I had to get up and then second wind came.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Me too! I see a zip zip in my future too.



I love the shape, but I WISH it was just a bit larger.  Ugh.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I love the shape, but I WISH it was just a bit larger.  Ugh.




Yeah me too. I'm kinda wondering how my everyday stuff will fit in there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Yeah me too. I'm kinda wondering how my everyday stuff will fit in there.



I don't carry much in my bag, but I'm used to carrying larger bags now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't see that smoke color anywhere except Q.  Hmmmm.


----------



## lovethatduck

Would you believe it's nearly over?   Three whole hours!

The big grey satchel is still missing.

Leastways,  I got a grey or near grey.  I think I will love this new euro leather Sofia bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Would you believe it's nearly over?   Three whole hours!
> 
> The big grey satchel is still missing.
> 
> Leastways,  I got a grey or near grey.  I think I will love this new euro leather Sofia bag.



I'm running out of steam!!   Hope you love your new Sophia, LTD.


----------



## Twoboyz

The three hours flew by! I hope you love your new bag LTD.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I do love that Python in the tan and orange.




I have the regular satchel in denim.  Very soft and the embossed scales are smooth, no lifting. Mine is a year old.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, thanks for that!   Your bags are gorgeous.  I think I'll try that dark gray and see how I like it...it looks fabulous with the brown trim.
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke is a light gray.  It's not nearly as dark as the swatch posted on the Q website.  It's more of a dove gray, and looks beautiful with the brown trim.




You're so welcome. And thanks! The Dark Grey is a pretty rich grey. At first I wished it was lighter but it's so rich and deep and actually works really nice with the brown handles. It definitely is a nice color. I've gotten a few compliments on her. 

The Smoke does sound super pretty. Can't believe I missed the view. Annoying. I'm a bit drawn to that Zip Zip style. Have been for a bit. So classy looking.


----------



## Bobetta

lovethatduck said:


> Would you believe it's nearly over?   Three whole hours!
> 
> 
> 
> The big grey satchel is still missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Leastways,  I got a grey or near grey.  I think I will love this new euro leather Sofia bag.




I feel you on that quest for the Big Grey Satchel. They just won't restock on that style. Annoying. I think you made a good choice with the Mushroom Sophie. And good thing you grabbed it. I'm sure that color won't last. Can't wait for you to get her.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> I have the regular satchel in denim.  Very soft and the embossed scales are smooth, no lifting. Mine is a year old.




Love it! The only thing stopping me is I have an MK bag that's similar.


----------



## lovethatduck

Thanks, everyone!

Goodnight, TB; goodnight, Bobetta; goodnight MiaBorsa; goodnight, GG! 

Sleep tight, everyone.&#127772;&#127768;


----------



## Bobetta

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight, TB; goodnight, Bobetta; goodnight MiaBorsa; goodnight, GG!
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep tight, everyone.[emoji285][emoji284]




So sweet! You too!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Goodnight LTD. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ocean is 65 off at outlets. Violet 60 off




I'm waiting for bone to hit at least 60% off. Let me know if you find anything out on this color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> I'm waiting for bone to hit at least 60% off. Let me know if you find anything out on this color


I think it is


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I think it is




Was this recent? I called Friday and the said still 50


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Was this recent? I called Friday and the said still 50


Oh. Srry. Ok. I knew it was not 30 anymore.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> You're so welcome. And thanks! The Dark Grey is a pretty rich grey. At first I wished it was lighter but it's so rich and deep and actually works really nice with the brown handles. It definitely is a nice color. I've gotten a few compliments on her.
> 
> The Smoke does sound super pretty. Can't believe I missed the view. Annoying. I'm a bit drawn to that Zip Zip style. Have been for a bit. So classy looking.



Bobetta--the video showing the smoke is up on QVC.   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...tml?orderId=194902611&itemId=221020471&sc=CRT


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> Bobetta--the video showing the smoke is up on QVC.   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...tml?orderId=194902611&itemId=221020471&sc=CRT




Yes! It is. I woke up this morning and checked all the bags and I saw the color was there and the video was updated. Super pretty!!! Ugh. I even put it in my cart. Lol. Twice. Lol. But I am technically on a buying hiatus. I've gotten a slew of bags including my much anticipated "dream bag," arriving this week. But this Smoke Zip Zip is soooo tempting. And I do need a lighter grey. Grrrgh. Lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I went to bed 2 hours in... I had 6 bags in my cart and was ready to buy them ALL... I realized I didn't have any late night restraint so I bailed before it got ugly lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Its on!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its on!!




Yay!!!


----------



## Bobetta

I need a LTD style play-by-play. Recording at home. Wifi shoddy. Missing show. What am I missing, gals?!?


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> I went to bed 2 hours in... I had 6 bags in my cart and was ready to buy them ALL... I realized I didn't have any late night restraint so I bailed before it got ugly lol




Haha. That's funny. I've bought things in the middle of the night. Then wake up unsure of "it happened" or not. Lol. I contemplated one for a bit. Six would've stressed me. Lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its on!!


 
I'll be watching as soon as "My Little Pony" is over!   Not much longer.


----------



## jenn805

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll be watching as soon as "My Little Pony" is over!   Not much longer.



Lol.sounds like my house


----------



## RuedeNesle

jenn805 said:


> Lol.sounds like my house


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Grrr... Gotta go take my daughter to the movies. Hope you ladies get some good stuff.


----------



## tlo

I'm here!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrr... Gotta go take my daughter to the movies. Hope you ladies get some good stuff.





Have fun!


----------



## vanhornink

I'm watching on my computer


----------



## RuedeNesle

vanhornink said:


> I'm watching on my computer




Dang! I always forget about that!  Thanks V!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I turned it on and the family scattered lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> I turned it on and the family scattered lol


GG you so funnny


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> I turned it on and the family scattered lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

:d


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> I went to bed 2 hours in... I had 6 bags in my cart and was ready to buy them ALL... I realized I didn't have any late night restraint so I bailed before it got ugly lol




Jumping Jehosophat, woman!&#128562;

Does QVC now have a new fangled catch-and-release program?

(I had two--the mushroom and the violet; let loose the violet&#128532;, mushroom 
 ETA by 9/23.&#128523


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> Jumping Jehosophat, woman!&#128562;
> 
> Does QVC now have a new fangled catch-and-release program?
> 
> (I had two--the mushroom and the violet; let loose the violet&#128532;, mushroom
> ETA by 9/23.&#128523



Oh I hope you love it! If had ordered the TSV it would have been the mushroom, gorgeous color!


----------



## elbgrl

Okay, the saffiano zip zip is pretty, but I ordered the pebbled leather zip zip in the smoke - such a lovely color!  I like the contrasting trim and the leather better.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay, the saffiano zip zip is pretty, but I ordered the pebbled leather zip zip in the smoke - such a lovely color!  I like the contrasting trim and the leather better.



I'm surprised the smoke didn't sell out during the presentation.  It is such a gorgeous combination.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I haven't ordered anything because I want EVERYTHING... sigh lol


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I haven't ordered anything because I want EVERYTHING... sigh lol



Me too GG!!  It's a sickness!!


----------



## FenderGirl

Gilmoregirl said:


> I haven't ordered anything because I want EVERYTHING... sigh lol




Me too!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I turned it on and the family scattered lol



DH and DS do the same thing!  Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Okay, the saffiano zip zip is pretty, but I ordered the pebbled leather zip zip in the smoke - such a lovely color!  I like the contrasting trim and the leather better.



Love this bag, but the size scares me.......


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Love this bag, but the size scares me.......



Too small?  I think she and I will get along.  If not, back she goes!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

elbgrl said:


> Too small?  I think she and I will get along.  If not, back she goes!



I had her in my cart but I was afraid she'd be too small. I ha e the TSV Croco zip zip and LOVE IT but she's bigger... I was afraid the reg would be too small. That and the outside zip has spoiled me lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I saw that Saffiano zip zip.  Thought it was a perfect style for the Saffiano leather.  Actually the first time it appealed to me.  Love the zip zip.   May have to check it out in Saffiano leather.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Hubby just walked through and gave me the stink eye... lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> I saw that Saffiano zip zip.  Thought it was a perfect style for the Saffiano leather.  Actually the first time it appealed to me.  Love the zip zip.   May have to check it out in Saffiano leather.



The colors looked great in the saffiano... especially that Grey and marine


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Well ladies... looks like there will be a OTO... maybe 2  see you guys later! House doesn't clean itself!


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Too small?  I think she and I will get along.  If not, back she goes!



Yeah, I'm, thinking she will be too small.  I like at least 12.5-13.  She is tall though.......maybe that would compensate &#128527;


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hubby just walked through and gave me the stink eye... lol



Thankfully my hubby is still asleep lol


----------



## Ms.Library

At the last minute, I caved and ordered the TSV in Ivy.  I was torn between it and the logo lock bag but I was worried the logo lock would be too big.  Thank goodness for easy pay.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ms.Library said:


> At the last minute, I caved and ordered the TSV in Ivy.  I was torn between it and the logo lock bag but I was worried the logo lock would be too big.  Thank goodness for easy pay.



Congrats! I hope you love it! Can't wait to see what you think when she arrives


----------



## elbgrl

Ms.Library said:


> At the last minute, I caved and ordered the TSV in Ivy.  I was torn between it and the logo lock bag but I was worried the logo lock would be too big.  Thank goodness for easy pay.



Congrats!

See you ladies later!


----------



## jenn805

Ms.Library said:


> At the last minute, I caved and ordered the TSV in Ivy.  I was torn between it and the logo lock bag but I was worried the logo lock would be too big.  Thank goodness for easy pay.



Congrats : )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ms.Library said:


> At the last minute, I caved and ordered the TSV in Ivy.  I was torn between it and the logo lock bag but I was worried the logo lock would be too big.  Thank goodness for easy pay.




Congrats!!! Both were great choices.  Not really a hobo/shoulder bag girl but I do want to own a Logo Lock.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Show on!!


----------



## Di 623

Here!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Di 623 said:


> Here!


Hey Di


----------



## Trudysmom

I am watching now.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I want the hobo so badly, but I'm not really a hobo girl.  Plus, I orderer the Buckley and have another Chelsea in my cart......


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Here!


----------



## Di 623

Hey cfc!!


----------



## Di 623

Well, they busted out "burnished". Think I may have to get a drink lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I want the hobo so badly, but I'm not really a hobo girl.  Plus, I orderer the Buckley and have another Chelsea in my cart......



Which one?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> Well, they busted out "burnished". Think I may have to get a drink lol


----------



## jenn805

I'm liking the croco zip zip


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> I'm liking the croco zip zip


Me toooooooooo. In my cart


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me toooooooooo. In my cart



What color


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me toooooooooo. In my cart











jenn805 said:


> I'm liking the croco zip zip



I got the pink when it was the TSV and have kicked myself for not buying all of them ever since lol I carry it at least twice a week. LOVE it


----------



## lovethatduck

Thanks for the reminder.   

I missed the earlier show ... sitting around waiting on the wrong time.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> What color



Cognac and blue


----------



## Di 623

I also realized I must sound like a full-blown alcoholic to you ladies during these shows LOL I promise I'm only a social drinker. This is like a social event...right???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Di 623 said:


> I also realized I must sound like a full-blown alcoholic to you ladies during these shows LOL I promise I'm only a social drinker. This is like a social event...right???


Gurl i am about to open that cabinet to an fuller up. Lololol


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cognac and blue



Nice. Can't decide !


----------



## elbgrl

There were a few in as is


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> I also realized I must sound like a full-blown alcoholic to you ladies during these shows LOL I promise I'm only a social drinker. This is like a social event...right???



Lol! Ahahahahaha

Yes it is ya lush! 

It really is a shame we are all over the place,  how fun would it be to have "Dooney" parties... and we could swap bags! Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> I got the pink when it was the TSV and have kicked myself for not buying all of them ever since lol I carry it at least twice a week. LOVE it


Do you really love it. Good size. I likem BIG. Lololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> There were a few in as is


Ughhhhh. Not the colors i want


----------



## Di 623

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gurl i am about to open that cabinet to an fuller up. Lololol


----------



## elbgrl

Have the pink in my cart but afraid it would not have the cute wristlet ugh


----------



## CatePNW

I will not watch QVC.....I will not watch QVC....LOL!

So hubby is on his computer in another room and turns on the TV.  Then he yells to me that QVC has Dooney & Bourke, haha!  I guess he has been listening to me blabber about this brand lately.  Funny guy.


----------



## Di 623

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! Ahahahahaha
> 
> Yes it is ya lush!
> 
> It really is a shame we are all over the place,  how fun would it be to have "Dooney" parties... and we could swap bags! Lol



That would be amazing!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Which one?



The east west Toledo one they just showed


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Do you really love it. Good size. I likem BIG. Lololol



She is NOT big  she holds a lil more than my mini flo. But she's a good light weight bag when you don't need to carry eveeything. I'd say she's a good medium


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> The east west Toledo one they just showed



She's in my cart too lol in rouge...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> I will not watch QVC.....I will not watch QVC....LOL!
> 
> So hubby is on his computer in another room and turns on the TV.  Then he yells to me that QVC has Dooney & Bourke, haha!  I guess he has been listening to me blabber about this brand lately.  Funny guy.



Lol! At least he's on board!

Mine came stomping in when I was cleaning the tub and said "I got an alert from the bank that there was a transaction more than $200. What did you buy??"

My reply? "I paid the cell phone bill Einstein"

Some people...lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> She is NOT big  she holds a lil more than my mini flo. But she's a good light weight bag when you don't need to carry eveeything. I'd say she's a good medium


Thanks GG


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Di 623 said:


> I also realized I must sound like a full-blown alcoholic to you ladies during these shows LOL I promise I'm only a social drinker. This is like a social event...right???


Barcardi party. Lololololol


----------



## Di 623

I really like the houndstooth on that smaller bag, wasn't crazy about it on the satchel.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> She's in my cart too lol in rouge...



Great minds......


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I need a houndstooth... the top of the seats in my new-to-me car are houndstooth...lol


----------



## Di 623

Gilmoregirl said:


> I need a houndstooth... the top of the seats in my new-to-me car are houndstooth...lol



I love it!! Match the bag to your car!!!!


----------



## lovethatduck

gilmoregirl said:


> lol! At least he's on board!
> 
> Mine came stomping in when i was cleaning the tub and said "i got an alert from the bank that there was a transaction more than $200. What did you buy??"
> 
> my reply? "i paid the cell phone bill einstein"
> 
> some people...lol



&#128517;


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> I need a houndstooth... the top of the seats in my new-to-me car are houndstooth...lol



Here 'ya go, pick one.&#128522;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I don't drink (much) and I don't do drugs.... I just buy too many handbags and watches.  We all have our vices.  I'm doing my best for the economy.   That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't drink (much) and I don't do drugs.... I just buy too many handbags and watches.  We all have our vices.  I'm doing my best for the economy.   That's my story and I'm sticking to it.





I could see myself getting into watches too...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*GG:*  handbags take up a lot more room than watches.   But handbags don't need new batteries every few years,  so there is much less maintenance and ongoing cost.  But watches are cheaper and  easier to maintain than a boat!  And every hobby has costs.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *GG:*  handbags take up a lot more room than watches.   But handbags don't need new batteries every few years,  so there is much less maintenance and ongoing cost.  But watches are cheaper and  easier to maintain than a boat!  And every hobby has costs.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

10 minute warning...


----------



## Di 623

OTO http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Dillen-Leather-Mini-Zip-Crossbody.product.A255920.html?sc=A255920-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-A255920&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/20/a255920.001?$uslarge$


----------



## Di 623

Hey CFC Lisa's back lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ugh lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Omg I love that zebra bag!


----------



## jenn805

I'm watching : )


----------



## Di 623

Isn't that gorgeous? I feel like it'd be WAY too big for me though


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I agree... but if it were smaller that bordeaux would be mine


----------



## Di 623

same here!


----------



## jenn805

Love it. But too big for me


----------



## elbgrl

If it wasn't so big I'd order one too.

Don't know if I can watch two hours of Lisa .  Sound off, closed captioning on.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm so disappointed with the OTO  I was hoping for something that I can't live without lol


----------



## Dooneyista2

The texture is insanely beautiful, but I feel like it would scrape my knees while carrying it. It's humongous! 18 1/4" wide


----------



## Di 623

I don't feel like the price of the OTO is much a deal.


----------



## elbgrl

How many times is she going to say "stay on the line". Does anyone still order by phone and hold for an operator?


----------



## Di 623

Oh man Lisa's gonna start talking about the burnishing....


----------



## Di 623

elbgrl said:


> How many times is she going to say "stay on the line". Does anyone still order by phone and hold for an operator?



I always wonder that too!! Especially when they say how busy the phone lines are.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Maybe BOTH operators are busy. ..lol


----------



## Di 623

Gilmoregirl said:


> Maybe BOTH operators are busy. ..lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Status status status status


----------



## gatorgirl07

Deep deep deep deep chocolate.


----------



## jenn805

Color confusion lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Take the sunglasses off


----------



## gatorgirl07

"I wear my sunglasses"........in the studio


----------



## jenn805

gatorgirl07 said:


> Take the sunglasses off



Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07




----------



## crazyforcoach09

Di 623 said:


> Oh man Lisa's gonna start talking about the burnishing....


I didnt hve enough drinks to handle Lisa   Ughhhhhh


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Someone should offer Sue a drink...or three


----------



## gatorgirl07

So, if we buy the suede satchel, do we get Angelo to style us?


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I didnt hve enough drinks to handle Lisa   Ughhhhhh



I think I need to start over.  I'm turning off the sound.  Wait.....did she say peanut brittle????   Mmmmmmm

Wait .....did she say ridonkulous?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> So, if we buy the suede satchel, do we get Angelo to style us?



I don't need a stylist... I carry Dooney bags that scream "status!" And "monied!" And "rich!"...


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I don't need a stylist... I carry Dooney bags that scream "status!" And "monied!" And "rich!"...



Lol.  You forgot high-end!


----------



## jenn805

gatorgirl07 said:


> I think I need to start over.  I'm turning off the sound.  Wait.....did she say peanut brittle????   Mmmmmmm
> 
> Wait .....did she say ridonkulous?



She did say that. Lmao


----------



## gatorgirl07

jenn805 said:


> She did say that. Lmao



This has been more fun than she normally is.  She needs to quit saying peanut brittle.. ...she us making me hungry


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Lol.  You forgot high-end!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I have a girl crush on Stacy... she is so beautiful it's ridunkulous!


----------



## jenn805

Gilmoregirl said:


> I have a girl crush on Stacy... she is so beautiful it's ridunkulous!



Omg. lmao


----------



## Gilmoregirl

:d


----------



## jenn805

Gilmoregirl said:


> :d



She said it again lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I just joined... Lisa!!! &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;. Not sure how much I'll be able to watch. It was sooo refreshing today.

I know Susan hates it when she stars with her. And for 2 hours!!! Kill me already!!!

Sorry.... I don't annoy easy but this lady really annoys me. 

I'm done now!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just joined... Lisa!!! &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;. Not sure how much I'll be able to watch. It was sooo refreshing today.
> 
> I know Susan hates it when she stats with her. And for 2 hours!!! Kill me already!!!


True this


----------



## Gilmoregirl

It was... I can't believe I haven't bought anything... it's ridonkulous...


----------



## Di 623

Ok that makes for like 7 ridonkulouses. At least.


----------



## Di 623

All I know is, this bag will only cost me just over a dollar a day.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Di 623 said:


> All I know is, this bag will only cost me just over a dollar a day.




Lmbo!!! Stop!!! Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Its ridonkulous that Lisa hasn't annoyed me yet!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Omg she needs to get the idea. 

I cant. I just cant


----------



## jenn805

Word of the night 
Ridonkulous lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Its ridonkulous that Lisa hasn't annoyed me yet!


Lmbao


----------



## Gilmoregirl




----------



## Di 623

Hahaha she did say "just about a dollar and a half a day".


----------



## gatorgirl07

I think the other word of the night may be "deep"


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lmbao




Well I just joined and she has already annoyed me by the mere sound of her voice.

So lucky you!! Lol


----------



## Di 623

You know what's ridonkulous? This hasn't been added to the Lisa drinking game yet!! I guess it is now!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Trained professional?  Yeah, right?


----------



## Di 623

See? This is what Lisa does to us, we don't discuss the bags at all lol


----------



## Caledonia

I didn't know gray could be "a real nice warm?"


----------



## jenn805

Di 623 said:


> You know what's ridonkulous? This hasn't been added to the Lisa drinking game yet!! I guess it is now!!



Take a shot every time she says Ridonkulous


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jenn805 said:


> Take a shot every time she says Ridonkulous




I'd be drunk within the first 5 mins


----------



## jenn805

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'd be drunk within the first 5 mins



Same here


----------



## gatorgirl07

Oh, man!  We will ALL be drunk


----------



## Di 623

Full blown alcohol poisoning, c/o 2 hours of QVC


----------



## gatorgirl07

Di 623 said:


> Full blown alcohol poisoning, c/o 2 hours of QVC



Yep


----------



## gatorgirl07

Look at the scratches on that natural!!!!  &#128534;&#128532;&#128531;


----------



## Di 623

But hey, maybe we could get a class action suit out of it. Maybe that could include a Dooney


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Look at the scratches on that natural!!!!  &#128534;&#128532;&#128531;



Put the sunglasses on...you won't see them... lol


----------



## Bobetta

I will stand alone and say Lisa doesn't irritate me that much. Lol. She's a bit off her rocker. But I enjoy watching her randomness and frazzled moments. Quite frankly I'm too entertained to be a Lisa-hater. And she really tries to show all the colors against the models. That I can respect. Even if she's sloppy at it. Haha. 
And with that - I'm here! Been a long day. Finally sat down to watch. And I like the Suede. A lot. That Marine caught my eye. Would love a suede bag. But maybe I'll hold off. And the TSV evaporated, huh? Lol.


----------



## jenn805

gatorgirl07 said:


> Look at the scratches on that natural!!!!  &#128534;&#128532;&#128531;



I'm not liking the toggle bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Did that heffa get married  she got major bling on her finger


----------



## gatorgirl07

Di 623 said:


> But hey, maybe we could get a class action suit out of it. Maybe that could include a Dooney



Better be more than one


----------



## Di 623

"beyootiful, beyootiful, beyootiful bag" = 3 shots


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Put the sunglasses on...you won't see them... lol



Then we won't see the colors either


----------



## Di 623

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Did that heffa get married  she got major bling on her finger



LMAO


----------



## jenn805

Di 623 said:


> "beyootiful, bryooftiul, beyootiful bag" = 3 shots



Lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Di 623 said:


> "beyootiful, bryooftiul, beyootiful bag" = 3 shots



Ah, crap!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wow. She has friends


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Did that heffa get married  she got major bling on her finger



I read something about it on the forum, but then I got distracted by something dooney


----------



## Di 623

beyoootiful + ridonkulous = CHUG


----------



## jenn805

I like zip zip in smoke
Its ridonkulous
Shot please lmao


----------



## gatorgirl07

She said ridonkulous, deep, and monied in the same sentence.  How many is that?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I wish they made the Zip Zip larger and/or deeper and find a better way to attach the strap.


----------



## Bobetta

Ugh. Do I want this? Smoke Zip Zip? I want a light gray but I wanted to stay open for a Flo gray. Hmmmm.


----------



## Di 623

gatorgirl07 said:


> She said ridonkulous, deep, and monied in the same sentence.  How many is that?



I seriously can't keep up. That woman knows how to party.


----------



## Di 623

Bobetta said:


> Ugh. Do I want this? Smoke Zip Zip? I want a light gray but I wanted to stay open for a Flo gray. Hmmmm.



Ugh same here!!! I got the dark gray logo lock last night.....but I still like the lighter gray too!!! I'm terrible.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Yeah she does.  She has been a trip


----------



## jenn805

gatorgirl07 said:


> She said ridonkulous, deep, and monied in the same sentence.  How many is that?



The whole bottle : )


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> I wish they made the Zip Zip larger and/or deeper.




Yeah. I'm confused. I know what you mean. Is it small? For like a big Flo gal? Yeah, right? I love this style. But worried I won't get full use of it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I wish they made the Zip Zip larger and/or deeper and find a better way to attach the strap.


Hmmmmm the croc one loooks bigggger


----------



## Bobetta

Di 623 said:


> Ugh same here!!! I got the dark gray logo lock last night.....but I still like the lighter gray too!!! I'm terrible.




Isn't that horrible? Lol. Now not only do we need a color, but all the shades of that color. And leather. Lol. I have Dark Grey in Chelsea but I still want a lighter gray fix.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. I'm confused. I know what you mean. Is it small? For like a big Flo gal? Yeah, right? I love this style. But worried I won't get full use of it.




That's how I feel. I'm a Reg Flo gal too and it seems small from what I've seen at the outlets. It's really narrow in my opinion. I want one though but I agree, I'm not sure I'll reach for it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's how I feel. I'm a Reg Flo gal too and it seems small from what I've seen at the outlets. It's really narrow in my opinion. I want one though but I agree, I'm not sure I'll reach for it.


I converted you to big flo. . Love it


----------



## gatorgirl07

jenn805 said:


> The whole bottle : )



Oh, crap


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. I'm confused. I know what you mean. Is it small? For like a big Flo gal? Yeah, right? I love this style. But worried I won't get full use of it.



That's me.  I am a big bag girl.  Not sure I will reach for her


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I converted you to big flo. . Love it




You sure did girlfriend and I love it. Thank u. Anything smaller than that is too small. Lol. 

I've graduated to the Clayton's now that I've got a taste of them. I use to think that was a huge bag and said I would never get that big bulky bag but guuuurl... I'm hooked!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

There she goes!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> You sure did girlfriend and I love it. Thank u. Anything smaller than that is too small. Lol.
> 
> I've graduated to the Clayton's now that I've got a taste of them. I use to think that was a huge bag and said I would never get that big bulky bag but guuuurl... I'm hooked!!!


I got two Cs coming my way


----------



## Di 623

Bobetta said:


> Isn't that horrible? Lol. Now not only do we need a color, but all the shades of that color. And leather. Lol. I have Dark Grey in Chelsea but I still want a lighter gray fix.



I've been wanting a nice gray bag for years, and go figure they all come out this year!!!! I feel like I need to stockpile them for some upcoming handbag apocalypse lol


----------



## jenn805

Anyone get the money bag. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I got two Cs coming my way




U sneaky little thing u. Can't wait to see. I won't even try to guess what colors.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> U sneaky little thing u. Can't wait to see. I won't even try to guess what colors.


Lololololololol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lololololololol




And u laughing!!! Lol. Just SNEAKY!!!!


----------



## Di 623

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's how I feel. I'm a Reg Flo gal too and it seems small from what I've seen at the outlets. It's really narrow in my opinion. I want one though but I agree, I'm not sure I'll reach for it.



I agree with all of you. My main issue was the shoulder strap and how it hangs funny off the straps in the middle, it's an uncomfortable style for me. 

I switched into my medium pocket satchel this week and now that feels tiny compared to the Toledo satchel and the logo lock.


----------



## Bobetta

Di 623 said:


> I've been wanting a nice gray bag for years, and go figure they all come out this year!!!! I feel like I need to stockpile them for some upcoming handbag apocalypse lol




I'm in the same boat! I've been gray obsessed for years. So this is like Christmas. Except I can't have them all because Santa isn't bringing them to me. Lol. For free. But this is tough. So many wants. 
("Handbag apocalypse." Lol.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I didn't realize the Logo Lock was so pebbly.


----------



## Bobetta

Am I going to breakdown and get a Logo? After awhile, you see something enough times, you will want it. Lol. But it is a nice bag. I just get overwhelmed with the color choices.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't realize the Logo Lock was so pebbly.




Yeah. Pebbly and mushy from what I understand.


----------



## gatorgirl07

jenn805 said:


> Anyone get the money bag. Lol



Not me


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Am I going to breakdown and get a Logo? After awhile, you see something enough times, you will want it. Lol. But it is a nice bag. I just get overwhelmed with the color choices.




My problem exactly!!!!


----------



## jenn805

gatorgirl07 said:


> Not me



I think it might be too big for me


----------



## gatorgirl07

jenn805 said:


> I think it might be too big for me



She is a BIG girl


----------



## gatorgirl07

I want that raspberry lazy boy


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. Pebbly and mushy from what I understand.




Hmmm.. I have 2 Calf O-Ring Sacs which are very comfy and the strap folds down. The LL doesn't. I think the immovable strap would get in the way and irritate me. I will try one, one day.  I keep making excuses about this bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't realize the Logo Lock was so pebbly.


Yes yummmmmmmm


----------



## Di 623

Bobetta said:


> I'm in the same boat! I've been gray obsessed for years. So this is like Christmas. Except I can't have them all because Santa isn't bringing them to me. Lol. For free. But this is tough. So many wants.
> ("Handbag apocalypse." Lol.)



ME TOO!! I've had this gray trenchcoat for about 11 years now that has been my go-to every fall, I get compliments every single year on it. FINALLY the fashion world caught onto us!!!


----------



## Bobetta

Di 623 said:


> ME TOO!! I've had this gray trenchcoat for about 11 years now that has been my go-to every fall, I get compliments every single year on it. FINALLY the fashion world caught onto us!!!




Ha. That gray trench sounds awesome! I've had a thin rain coat in the gray shade that I've loved. And through the years, I've bought a lot of gray clothes. Lol. And I would use a pop of light blue to break it up. But, yeah, gray is everywhere now. Not feeling so special anymore though. Lol. But gray deserves the recognition. It's a good and safe and stylish color.


----------



## Di 623

Yes the LL is very pebbly, stiff at first but gets mushy with wear pretty quickly. I thought it was going to be huge for me, but it's actually pretty comfortable. Also nicely organized with all the interior pockets. I was pleasantly surprised with it, also surprised I liked it enough to be ordering a 2nd color lol


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hmmm.. I have 2 Calf O-Ring Sacs which are very comfy and the strap folds down. The LL doesn't. I think the immovable strap would get in the way and irritate me. I will try one, one day.  I keep making excuses about this bag.




Lol. I get that - making excuses to not get a style. I do that too. Still debating. Then after the presentation, I feel relieved. Pressure is off. Till I worry about losing it out of my cart. Lol. I have two. Might let them go. Saddle and Teal. But my eye is really on Saddle though. I don't "need" another Dark Grey. But tempting. Sounds pretty. Ugh.


----------



## Di 623

Bobetta said:


> Ha. That gray trench sounds awesome! I've had a thin rain coat in the gray shade that I've loved. And through the years, I've bought a lot of gray clothes. Lol. And I would use a pop of light blue to break it up. But, yeah, gray is everywhere now. Not feeling so special anymore though. Lol. But gray deserves the recognition. It's a good and safe and stylish color.



Yeah every time I saw gray I jumped on it lol, especially boots. I like it because it's safe but depending on how you style it, it can be very edgy.


----------



## jenn805

Love the dome satchel


----------



## Di 623

Bobetta- there's your aqua baby!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I LOOOVE the PL Domed Satchel... Grrr. I didn't think they were going to show these. Boudreaux...


----------



## Bobetta

Di 623 said:


> Bobetta- there's your aqua baby!!




I know!! My baby. Lol. Haven't seen her on TV in a long time. Loooove that bag. And that Dark Grey looks delish!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> I LOOOVE the PL Domed Satchel... Grrr. I didn't think they were going to show these. Boudreaux...




I didn't think they were showing them either. Confused now. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Lol. I get that - making excuses to not get a style. I do that too. Still debating. Then after the presentation, I feel relieved. Pressure is off. Till I worry about losing it out of my cart. Lol. I have two. Might let them go. Saddle and Teal. But my eye is really on Saddle though. I don't "need" another Dark Grey. But tempting. Sounds pretty. Ugh.




These bags will drive you crazy! Lol


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> These bags will drive you crazy! Lol




I've had a migraine all day and I swear it's a Dooney migraine. The stress of this addiction will drive a person mad!! Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> I didn't think they were showing them either. Confused now. Lol.




Lol... Me too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Now I want this bag (PL Domed Satchel)  bigger. &#128552;&#128552;


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Me too!




The new Bordeaux looks rich too. Love the contrasts on this bag. I'm stressed. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Well it was fun... Good night ladies!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Now I want this bag (PL Domed Satchel)  bigger. [emoji32][emoji32]




Hahaha. Everything is better bigger. I think the Bristol is a tinge bigger. Looks that way. But there's no contrast with the Bristol. The PL Dome is hot. Ugh.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well it was fun... Good night ladies!




Good Night!!


----------



## Di 623

I'm going to bed too, goodnight!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Now that dooney is over and my game is over (after two OT) I am hitting the hay also.  As always, its been fun.....


----------



## Twoboyz

Looks like you ladies had a lot of fun yesterday. I'm so sad I had to miss the party.  I'm catching up now by watching my recordings and reading through these posts. I can't wait to see all of your ridonkulously beyoootiful, beyoootiful bags and I'm sure it's a relief that they are only costing you a dollar and a half a day! Lol! Lisa's right on target since some of us get our bags from ILoveDonkey  I want to go to the Dooney viewing party and exchange bags too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Why does this always happen to me. Now as I watch the TSV a day later....I think I want the bag. I had the mushroom purchased but cancelled it because it said Backordered. Crap. It's getting pretty good customer reviews too. People are not minding the coated cotton lining. I guess maybe an as is might be in my future, fully accepting that I will not get the wallet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Looks like you ladies had a lot of fun yesterday. I'm so sad I had to miss the party.  I'm catching up now by watching my recordings and reading through these posts. I can't wait to see all of your ridonkulously beyoootiful, beyoootiful bags and I'm sure it's a relief that they are only costing you a dollar and a half a day! Lol! Lisa's right on target since some of us get our bags from ILoveDonkey  I want to go to the Dooney viewing party and exchange bags too!





Mornin' TB! I hope you had a fun party too!

It does sound like it was a fun Dooney day. I watched most of the 10am PT show. Then I decided I hadn't seen my sister in a few weeks so I took BART to San Francisco to see her. Okay, that's a lie; my eBay MKors bag was delivered to her apartment on Friday and I ran into the city to get my bag! But I am enjoying her company (almost as much) more!
It's a beautiful weekend in SF! I'm at my favorite cafe now. I'm loving my new bag! I'll take pics and post this evening in the "Non Dooney" thread.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB! I hope you had a fun party too!
> 
> 
> 
> It does sound like it was a fun Dooney day. I watched most of the 10am PT show. Then I decided I hadn't seen my sister in a few weeks so I took BART to San Francisco to see her. Okay, that's a lie; my eBay MKors bag was delivered to her apartment on Friday and I ran into the city to get my bag! But I am enjoying her company (almost as much) more!
> 
> It's a beautiful weekend in SF! I'm at my favorite cafe now. I'm loving my new bag! I'll take pics and post this evening in the "Non Dooney" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday!




Thanks RN!  Hahaha a visit with benefits! Lol. I'm glad you had a nice visit and love your bag. I can't wait to see it  

The party was a success! It was a bit chilly out but we huddled around the little gas fire pit thingy and it helped. Today I can watch Dooney and relax.


----------



## jenn805

I wanted the dome satchel in aqua. It sold out fast : (


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> Looks like you ladies had a lot of fun yesterday. I'm so sad I had to miss the party.  I'm catching up now by watching my recordings and reading through these posts. I can't wait to see all of your ridonkulously beyoootiful, beyoootiful bags and I'm sure it's a relief that they are only costing you a dollar and a half a day! Lol! Lisa's right on target since some of us get our bags from ILoveDonkey  I want to go to the Dooney viewing party and exchange bags too!



We missed you TB! Glad to hear your party was fun though!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Di! I missed you guys. No I don't think you drink too much. It's definitely a major social event. Lol.


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Di! I missed you guys. No I don't think you drink too much. It's definitely a major social event. Lol.



Haha!! Hey when Lisa sets me up for a drinking game that epic, I blame peer pressure.


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Haha!! Hey when Lisa sets me up for a drinking game that epic, I blame peer pressure.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Why does this always happen to me. Now as I watch the TSV a day later....I think I want the bag. I had the mushroom purchased but cancelled it because it said Backordered. Crap. It's getting pretty good customer reviews too. People are not minding the coated cotton lining. I guess maybe an as is might be in my future, fully accepting that I will not get the wallet.




Yeah. I'm surprised you cancelled it. I love when it's wait-listed or backordered. Gives me more time to think to cancel. Lol. But you were iffy on it and I'm all for not getting it if there's any doubt. I usually buy like that when I get caught up in the moment or a deal. If you feel you can't forget the bag, maybe it will be an "as is" in your future and hopefully with the wallet. Hate when that happens. And QVC should not allow that. I hope they don't give someone the full credit back when it's missing. Or discount it further. But we've all said this before. Just frustrating.


----------



## Bobetta

jenn805 said:


> I wanted the dome satchel in aqua. It sold out fast : (




Sorry you missed her. I've seen her appear a few times even after selling out. Just keep checking. And I've seen her listed as an "as is" too. Check there also.


----------



## jenn805

Bobetta said:


> Sorry you missed her. I've seen her appear a few times even after selling out. Just keep checking. And I've seen her listed as an "as is" too. Check there also.



Thanks : )


----------



## elbgrl

TB is you truly have buyer's remorse, I have heard of people calling QVC the day after a TSV and asking the operator to honor the TSV price and getting it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Di 623 said:


> Haha!! Hey when Lisa sets me up for a drinking game that epic, I blame peer pressure.



It wasn't peer pressure, it was fate


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> TB is you truly have buyer's remorse, I have heard of people calling QVC the day after a TSV and asking the operator to honor the TSV price and getting it!




Oh that's interesting and good to know. Thanks! I have changed my mind on colors so many times and every time I watch the presentation I like it more. But then I think I can get the Kingston for about the same price at the outlet so I don't know of it's worth it. I really  like the black accents on  the bag. It's a nice change for Dooney.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. I'm surprised you cancelled it. I love when it's wait-listed or backordered. Gives me more time to think to cancel. Lol. But you were iffy on it and I'm all for not getting it if there's any doubt. I usually buy like that when I get caught up in the moment or a deal. If you feel you can't forget the bag, maybe it will be an "as is" in your future and hopefully with the wallet. Hate when that happens. And QVC should not allow that. I hope they don't give someone the full credit back when it's missing. Or discount it further. But we've all said this before. Just frustrating.




Yeah I often get caught up in the TSV moment. However the more I see the bag the more I like it. Oh well, it will just get in line on my wish list.


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> I wanted the dome satchel in aqua. It sold out fast : (




Sorry you missed out on it Jenn. Like Bobetta suggested, keep checking. You might get lucky.


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry you missed out on it Jenn. Like Bobetta suggested, keep checking. You might get lucky.



Thank you : )


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry you missed out on it Jenn. Like Bobetta suggested, keep checking. You might get lucky.



I just checked, and one popped up in my color
cant wait till it arrives


----------



## Bobetta

jenn805 said:


> I just checked, and one popped up in my color
> 
> cant wait till it arrives




What? No way! That's awesome. Love that. Hope you're happy with her. My Aqua Pebble Dome is one my top faves. For sure. I wore her alllll summer long. And I'll wear her in the fall against deep browns too. Definitely. She went with a lot more than I thought. And that Dark Grey is super tempting!! Ugh.


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> I just checked, and one popped up in my color
> 
> cant wait till it arrives




That's great! I'm so happy for you


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> That's great! I'm so happy for you



Thanks, im so happy it popped up


----------



## jenn805

Bobetta said:


> What? No way! That's awesome. Love that. Hope you're happy with her. My Aqua Pebble Dome is one my top faves. For sure. I wore her alllll summer long. And I'll wear her in the fall against deep browns too. Definitely. She went with a lot more than I thought. And that Dark Grey is super tempting!! Ugh.



Yes aqua popped up this morning,


----------



## Twoboyz

Shows tonight 12:00am-2:00am and tomorrow 4:00pm-5:00pm central time.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Shows tonight 12:00am-2:00am and tomorrow 4:00pm-5:00pm central time.




Really? Tonight? I always have QVC on but tonight would've been the night I would've taken a break. Lol. Thanks. 
And I've been meaning to ask you - did you get the Chaz 613 perfume?? Did you like it??


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Really? Tonight? I always have QVC on but tonight would've been the night I would've taken a break. Lol. Thanks.
> And I've been meaning to ask you - did you get the Chaz 613 perfume?? Did you like it??




Yes I did. I posted a little review for you in the off topic thread, but maybe you didn't see it. Sorry. I really like it.  To me it smells exactly like the Conditioner. If you like it then you'll love this perfume.  I've been wearing it everyday since I got it.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Yes I did. I posted a little review for you in the off topic thread, but maybe you didn't see it. Sorry. I really like it.  To me it smells exactly like the Conditioner. If you like it then you'll love this perfume.  I've been wearing it everyday since I got it.




Oh, crummy. I totally did miss it. Sorry. I do like the way it smells. A lot. I use both Wen and 613 in a random mix. Lol. Does the scent last a bit? I can't wear perfumes. Migraine issues. But I can wear sprays and light scents. I'm assuming it's light like the conditioner? 
Thanks.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Shows tonight 12:00am-2:00am and tomorrow 4:00pm-5:00pm central time.



Thanks for the reminder!

Just set  reminder in my remote. &#128522;


----------



## missmoimoi

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Nubuck-Leather-Chelsea-Shopper.product.A239558.html

Chelsea nubuck shopper - there must have been numerous variations on this bag but it's this 2 tone nubuck version that I've been admiring.

A few of these have been showing up at our dwntwn Winners store.  There is a red one left but I preferred the navy and also, the red one is getting scuffed up (bottom of the bag but still).  It's $229 cad, I believe.  It's a GREAT bag but on the heavier side still...I wish I could buy it but I have to stay banned now.


----------



## Nebo

missmoimoi said:


> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Nubuck-Leather-Chelsea-Shopper.product.A239558.html
> 
> Chelsea nubuck shopper - there must have been numerous variations on this bag but it's this 2 tone nubuck version that I've been admiring.
> 
> A few of these have been showing up at our dwntwn Winners store.  There is a red one left but I preferred the navy and also, the red one is getting scuffed up (bottom of the bag but still).  It's $229 cad, I believe.  It's a GREAT bag but on the heavier side still...I wish I could buy it but I have to stay banned now.



You can call DE outlet. There is couple of them left in different outlet stores in the color chamois. I have the picture they sent me from the store. The bottom is in T moro and I think the bag was 70% off, around 100 or 119$. They described the top color to me like golden mustard. I remember the Nevada outlet had one for sure and CT I think.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> You can call DE outlet. There is couple of them left in different outlet stores in the color chamois. I have the picture they sent me from the store. The bottom is in T moro and I* think the bag was 70% off, around 100 or 119*$. They described the top color to me like golden mustard. I remember the Nevada outlet had one for sure and CT I think.



Sorry I missed this and the show - just getting in looks like Rick is cooking


----------



## Nebo

This bag is gorgeous. I kept going back and forth and decided not to get it. I would prefer a darker top color, like Twoboyz has. Hers are so beautiful. But, if somebody else is waiting for this style in nubuk, there you go.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok... So, my 12 year old confirmed it for me. We are watching the Dooney show tonight and the Zip Zip Satchel is on. She says "No mom... That's Too small for you". &#128533;&#128533;. I think I still want one someday.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Oh, crummy. I totally did miss it. Sorry. I do like the way it smells. A lot. I use both Wen and 613 in a random mix. Lol. Does the scent last a bit? I can't wear perfumes. Migraine issues. But I can wear sprays and light scents. I'm assuming it's light like the conditioner?
> Thanks.




It is a petty light scent. I feel like it lasts awhile too.


----------



## FenderGirl

Anyone know if there is an extra percentage off of the Black Medium Dillen 2 satchel (florentine look a like)?  I know ILD has it, but I would prefer to have maximum savings.


----------



## Bobetta

Anyone watching the show? I'm soooo tempted by this Smoke Zip Zip. It sold out but it's in my cart. Ugh. I need to stay in control. Lol. It looks like it'll hold more than I thought. Hmmm.


----------



## Twoboyz

FenderGirl said:


> Anyone know if there is an extra percentage off of the Black Medium Dillen 2 satchel (florentine look a like)?  I know ILD has it, but I would prefer to have maximum savings.




I'm not sure. It might be worth a call to an outlet. They should be able to give you some more information.


----------



## elbgrl

It's pretty roomy with the way it opens.  I love mine.


----------



## vanhornink

I'm here now, forgot it was on from 5-6


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm watching. I love that smoke color. I also love the Bordeaux. The strawberry is a pretty color too.


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> I'm watching. I love that smoke color. I also love the Bordeaux. The strawberry is a pretty color too.



I love the smoke color


----------



## Di 623

Here too. I really do love that smoke zip zip too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Are you getting it Bobetta?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

FenderGirl said:


> Anyone know if there is an extra percentage off of the Black Medium Dillen 2 satchel (florentine look a like)?  I know ILD has it, but I would prefer to have maximum savings.



That's the cheapest I've seen it (on ILD)


----------



## Di 623

Ugh I want my dark gray logo lock to ship already!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Ugh I want my dark gray logo lock to ship already!!




It ships 9/30 right? Waiting is so hard.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> Anyone watching the show? I'm soooo tempted by this Smoke Zip Zip. It sold out but it's in my cart. Ugh. I need to stay in control. Lol. It looks like it'll hold more than I thought. Hmmm.


Me me


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> It ships 9/30 right? Waiting is so hard.



Yep so that means it'll take another 2 weeks to arrive lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Yep so that means it'll take another 2 weeks to arrive lol




Lol. Hopefully it will be a quick ship.


----------



## Twoboyz

The wallets sure do go quickly. Always.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> Yep so that means it'll take another 2 weeks to arrive lol



I can't do wait list lol I go insane... I can barely survive the normal ship time lol


----------



## Ms.Library

I still want a logo lock!  But I have to be good.  I ordered last week's TSV which I haven't seen yet because  I had shipped to my parent's house.  (UPS issues here) And then this morning I bought a Michael Kors bag online from Macy's.  I am so bad!! 

Telling myself to hold on awhile and I may buy the logo lock for myself around Christmas time.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Are you getting it Bobetta?




I don't know. I'm debating. Hard. Lol. Under pressure. 
I love that Logo Lock in Dark Grey too. Even though I've never seen it. I like it ships 9/30. Gives time to build up the bank. Lol. Downside is waiting. I get it. 
Ugh.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> I still want a logo lock!  But I have to be good.  I ordered last week's TSV which I haven't seen yet because  I had shipped to my parent's house.  (UPS issues here) And then this morning I bought a Michael Kors bag online from Macy's.  I am so bad!!
> 
> Telling myself to hold on awhile and I may buy the logo lock for myself around Christmas time.




That TSV was really cute! The logo lock will be around forever and I like that Jill said there had never been a price increase. I love that Dooney doesn't do that.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I don't know. I'm debating. Hard. Lol. Under pressure.
> I love that Logo Lock in Dark Grey too. Even though I've never seen it. I like it ships 9/30. Gives time to build up the bank. Lol. Downside is waiting. I get it.
> Ugh.




That dark grey logo lock is gorgeous I bet! The pressure of a bag in he cart is too much. You would rock that bag though. Good luck!


----------



## lovethatduck

The Saffiano Bitsy bags are nice.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> That dark grey logo lock is gorgeous I bet! The pressure of a bag in he cart is too much. You would rock that bag though. Good luck!




Thanks. Lol. 

Ohhhh...Saffiano Bitsy Bag? How cute is that grey?!?  I can't. I think all my choices will cancel out. End up with "nada." Lol.


----------



## Ms.Library

Twoboyz said:


> That TSV was really cute! The logo lock will be around forever and I like that Jill said there had never been a price increase. I love that Dooney doesn't do that.


That is what I am telling myself, that this bag should be around for awhile since it is still so popular on QVC.  I wanted to get the logo lock in ivy, but since I got the TSV in ivy I may opt for the grape.  The gray is beautiful too.  The MK bag I ordered is in gray python.

Okay- that Bitsy bag is way too small for me!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> The SaffianobButsy bags are nice.




They are cute, but that price....


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> That is what I am telling myself, that this bag should be around for awhile since it is still so popular on QVC.  I wanted to get the logo lock in ivy, but since I got the TSV in ivy I may opt for the grape.  The gray is beautiful too.  The MK bag I ordered is in gray python.
> 
> Okay- that Bitsy bag is way too small for me!




I just got the grape logo lock in as is. It's such a great color.


----------



## Ms.Library

Twoboyz said:


> They are cute, but that price....


I could not pay that much knowing I could get something full size for about the same price.


----------



## Ms.Library

Twoboyz said:


> I just got the grape logo lock in as is. It's such a great color.


Have you had good luck with the "As Is" bags?


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> Have you had good luck with the "As Is" bags?




I've had pretty good luck. My grape came without the accessories, but QVC gave me an additional $30 off so I'm happy. I ordered the Aqua, but returned it. It was brand new with all accessories. I also got the natural and it was brand new with all accessories. I also got the pink chevron tote brand new with all accessories. There is a QVC as is thread thats got lots of pictures and experiences.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> Have you had good luck with the "As Is" bags?




I think there is still 2 easy pays on the as is logo locks right now. There was a grape available earlier today.


----------



## Ms.Library

Twoboyz said:


> I think there is still 2 easy pays on the as is logo locks right now. There was a grape available earlier today.


Thanks, I may try that sometimes.  I would probably not be too upset with the missing accessories knowing that was a possibility going in.   I will check out the price.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I've had pretty good luck. My grape came without the accessories, but QVC gave me an additional $30 off so I'm happy. I ordered the Aqua, but returned it. It was brand new with all accessories. I also got the natural and it was brand new with all accessories. I also got the pink chevron tote brand new with all accessories. There is a QVC as is thread thats got lots of pictures and experiences.




Gasping... I didn't know you returned Miss Aqua!!! &#128563;. I must have missed it somewhere.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I missed the show??????? Grrr


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gasping... I didn't know you returned Miss Aqua!!! &#128563;. I must have missed it somewhere.




Yeah, I just didn't think I'd have enough to wear the color with. It was rough because it was in brand new condition and coin purse still wrapped.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I missed the show??????? Grrr




I was wondering were you were and thinking about you when they presented that beautiful red logo lock.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Yeah, I just didn't think I'd have enough to wear the color with. It was rough because it was in brand new condition and coin purse still wrapped.




Ohhhh. I think I missed that too. That must've been tough. Grrrgh.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> I missed the show??????? Grrr




Lol. I think noticed you're a fellow "grrr-er." Lol. Though mine is more like "grrgh." However autocorrect fancies. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I was wondering were you were and thinking about you when they presented that beautiful red logo lock.




I totally forgot about it. I stayed up till 3am last night and was super tired today after running errands.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Lol. I think noticed you're a fellow "grrr-er." Lol. Though mine is more like "grrgh." However autocorrect fancies. Lol.




LMBO!!! I just recently added that word to my vocab. We are almost vocab twinsies. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ohhhh. I think I missed that too. That must've been tough. Grrrgh.




It was! I wish my grape came like that.


----------



## Bobetta

Ugh. So I panicked and I ended up buying the Smoke Zip Zip. Such an impulse buy. Having a little anxiety about it. But I'm soooo curious as to how she looks in person. I'm at the point of maybe downsizing my current collection. It's gotten that out of control. Lol. How many "must-have" bags does a girl must have??? I dunno. But let's find out.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ugh. So I panicked and I ended up buying the Smoke Zip Zip. Such an impulse buy. Having a little anxiety about it. But I'm soooo curious as to how she looks in person. I'm at the point of maybe downsizing my current collection. It's gotten that out of control. Lol. How many "must-have" bags does a girl must have??? I dunno. But let's find out.




Haha, I agree. Good luck with downsizing. Congrats on the zip zip. You can always return if you don't like it or change your mind. It is a pretty little bag.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Bobetta said:


> Ugh. So I panicked and I ended up buying the Smoke Zip Zip. Such an impulse buy. Having a little anxiety about it. But I'm soooo curious as to how she looks in person. I'm at the point of maybe downsizing my current collection. It's gotten that out of control. Lol. How many "must-have" bags does a girl must have??? I dunno. But let's find out.



Congrats! I hope you love it! At least it's one of the more affordable bags.

I searched high and low today for any grey Dooney's and didn't see ANY... so if you were wanting one you did great lol


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> Congrats! I hope you love it! At least it's one of the more affordable bags.
> 
> I searched high and low today for any grey Dooney's and didn't see ANY... so if you were wanting one you did great lol




Thanks! That's what I keep telling myself - it's one of the more affordable ones. Lol. True. I also noticed that my total QVC installment tally for October is off the charts. So that doesn't help. But I am one payment away from being done with my Aqua Pebble Dome Satchel. Thought that baby was long paid for. I sure got a lot of use out of her. Lol. So we'll see. Was debating on cancelling but I definitely want to see the bag in person. I was craving a lighter grey so this would be it. Wondered about holding out for a Flo Satchel or Bristol in grey, but I'm so hooked on my Natural Flo that there's no point. Even if it was grey. Lol. So I say now


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, I agree. Good luck with downsizing. Congrats on the zip zip. You can always return if you don't like it or change your mind. It is a pretty little bag.




Yeah. I know. lol. I'm really hoping for a miracle when it comes to the size. Lol. We know I love and need the big bags. And I did stock up at the outlet in the mini/small bag category. I definitely don't need more of those. That's my issue - Will this bag be big enough?? It's beautiful. But if it doesn't hit every point on the chart, she'll have to go back. (Ok. "Should" go back. Lol.)


----------



## lovethatduck

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. I know. lol. I'm really hoping for a miracle when it comes to the size. Lol. We know I love and need the big bags. And I did stock up at the outlet in the mini/small bag category. I definitely don't need more of those. That's my issue - Will this bag be big enough?? It's beautiful. But if it doesn't hit every point on the chart, she'll have to go back. (Ok. "Should" go back. Lol.)



Sorry, I took back what I started ... redundant.  Not important.


----------



## Di 623

Lol Bobetta, well I'm happy you got it!! I hope it ends up working out well for you, it's so pretty


----------



## Bobetta

lovethatduck said:


> Sorry, I took back what I started ... redundant.  Not important.




Just noticed this after I asked you in the other thread about the Zip Zip bag and your style preference. 
(And what did you take back?)


----------



## lovethatduck

Bobetta said:


> Just noticed this after I asked you in the other thread about the Zip Zip bag and your style preference.
> (And what did you take back?)



False alarm--I'm keeping it for those light bag days.&#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. I know. lol. I'm really hoping for a miracle when it comes to the size. Lol. We know I love and need the big bags. And I did stock up at the outlet in the mini/small bag category. I definitely don't need more of those. That's my issue - Will this bag be big enough?? It's beautiful. But if it doesn't hit every point on the chart, she'll have to go back. (Ok. "Should" go back. Lol.)




I saw the dark grey and the Saffiano at Macy's today.  I have to say, I am a new fan of saffiano. The black is so rich looking. The white stitching is a really nice contrast. And oh man when you open the bag, Bam! That red lining is so striking. This black saffiano is next on my wish list. The other one very high on my wish list is the black Clayton. Love  I need a good sale on classic colors at the outlet!!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I saw the dark grey and the Saffiano at Macy's today.  I have to say, I am a new fan of saffiano. The black is so rich looking. The white stitching is a really nice contrast. And oh man when you open the bag, Bam! That red lining is so striking. This black saffiano is next on my wish list. The other one very high on my wish list is the black Clayton. Love  I need a good sale on classic colors at the outlet!!
> 
> View attachment 2758442
> 
> View attachment 2758444




Ohhhh. Sooo pretty. I'm loving the Saffiano too! So far I didn't cancel my Zip Zip. Though I should. I can't. Can't wait to check her out. I love that Dark Greg but that's the exact color combo of my Chelsea girl. Trying to get a varied color scheme. Lol. (And I love the Kingston and Clayton in black. Very much so.)


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ohhhh. Sooo pretty. I'm loving the Saffiano too! So far I didn't cancel my Zip Zip. Though I should. I can't. Can't wait to check her out. I love that Dark Greg but that's the exact color combo of my Chelsea girl. Trying to get a varied color scheme. Lol. (And I love the Kingston and Clayton in black. Very much so.)




Gotcha on the color variation. The smoke is very pretty. I can't wait to see it. I'm really torn on the kingston and clayton. The Kingston is mort comfortable to carry, but I love the look of the clayton better. Dang that bag is heavy though!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I saw the dark grey and the Saffiano at Macy's today.  I have to say, I am a new fan of saffiano. The black is so rich looking. The white stitching is a really nice contrast. And oh man when you open the bag, Bam! That red lining is so striking. This black saffiano is next on my wish list. The other one very high on my wish list is the black Clayton. Love  I need a good sale on classic colors at the outlet!!
> 
> View attachment 2758442
> 
> View attachment 2758444



   OMG, so pretty.    ALL of them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I saw the dark grey and the Saffiano at Macy's today.  I have to say, I am a new fan of saffiano. The black is so rich looking. The white stitching is a really nice contrast. And oh man when you open the bag, Bam! That red lining is so striking. This black saffiano is next on my wish list. The other one very high on my wish list is the black Clayton. Love  I need a good sale on classic colors at the outlet!!
> 
> View attachment 2758442
> 
> View attachment 2758444




Oh yeah baby... That black Clayton!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yeah baby... That black Clayton!!




I think I am a Clayton convert.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, so pretty.    ALL of them.




I was in heaven there today. I don't own one all black bag, except for my nylon satchel. I guess I used to think they were boring. Oh man was I wrong! They look great on!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I saw the dark grey and the Saffiano at Macy's today.  I have to say, I am a new fan of saffiano. The black is so rich looking. The white stitching is a really nice contrast. And oh man when you open the bag, Bam! That red lining is so striking. This black saffiano is next on my wish list. The other one very high on my wish list is the black Clayton. Love  I need a good sale on classic colors at the outlet!!
> 
> View attachment 2758442
> 
> View attachment 2758444


So many  pretty Dooneys!!! They look great on you. Im not a fan of saffiano, but the same colored zip zip in pebbled...yum. Black is so understated. My friend got the double tassel satchel in black. It is sooooo beautiful in person.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> So many  pretty Dooneys!!! They look great on you. Im not a fan of saffiano, but the same colored zip zip in pebbled...yum. Black is so understated. My friend got the double tassel satchel in black. It is sooooo beautiful in person.




Thanks Nebo   I'm not drawn to black, but when I put one on it tends to look so classy. Maybe even a black bag can be slimming?  Lol!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I saw the dark grey and the Saffiano at Macy's today.  I have to say, I am a new fan of saffiano. The black is so rich looking. The white stitching is a really nice contrast. And oh man when you open the bag, Bam! That red lining is so striking. This black saffiano is next on my wish list. The other one very high on my wish list is the black Clayton. Love  I need a good sale on classic colors at the outlet!!
> 
> View attachment 2758442



Just found this by searching for the saffiano zip zip.  I saw this same black bag at Macy's, it was the only saffiano they had.  I LOVED it!  I saw it sitting there on the messy display and when I picked it up it was instant love.  It felt great on my arm and the zippers were smooth as butter.  I would love to find this at an outlet but it's a newer bag right?  

It looks small in your photo, but I didn't do a comparison to the other colors.  I don't have anything in saffiano, I always kind of thought of it as not really leather since it's stiff.  I'm becoming more a fan now though.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Nebo   I'm not drawn to black, but when I put one on it tends to look so classy. *Maybe even a black bag can be slimming*?  Lol!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I saw the dark grey and the Saffiano at Macy's today.  I have to say, I am a new fan of saffiano. The black is so rich looking. The white stitching is a really nice contrast. And oh man when you open the bag, Bam! That red lining is so striking. This black saffiano is next on my wish list. The other one very high on my wish list is the black Clayton. Love  I need a good sale on classic colors at the outlet!!
> 
> View attachment 2758442
> 
> View attachment 2758444



The saffiano looks smaller. 
Love the all black.
They look great on you.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Just found this by searching for the saffiano zip zip.  I saw this same black bag at Macy's, it was the only saffiano they had.  I LOVED it!  I saw it sitting there on the messy display and when I picked it up it was instant love.  It felt great on my arm and the zippers were smooth as butter.  I would love to find this at an outlet but it's a newer bag right?
> 
> It looks small in your photo, but I didn't do a comparison to the other colors.  I don't have anything in saffiano, I always kind of thought of it as not really leather since it's stiff.  I'm becoming more a fan now though.




I know exactly what you mean Cate. I always had the same feeling about saffiano. They have a whole collection at the outlet that I checked out last weekend, but they didn't wow me like the black zip zip. There is just something about that bag in black. It just looks so rich and the white stitching looked nice too. I asked the SA at the outlet and she said she didn't know when they would hit the outlet, which is usually the answer I get when I ask that question. I'm not sure why I always feel compelled to ask, but I do.  I hope soon, because I want one!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> The saffiano looks smaller.
> 
> Love the all black.
> 
> They look great on you.




Everything in black looks smaller, even my behind! Lol!
Thanks Hopi


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I know exactly what you mean Cate. I always had the same feeling about saffiano. They have a whole collection at the outlet that I checked out last weekend, but they didn't wow me like the black zip zip. There is just something about that bag in black. It just looks so rich and the white stitching looked nice too. I asked the SA at the outlet and she said she didn't know when they would hit the outlet, which is usually the answer I get when I ask that question. I'm not sure why I always feel compelled to ask, but I do.  I hope soon, because I want one!!



TB, you should try my favorite outlet--Tulalip, WA. Sawyer, the manager, and Nicole are more than helpful and go the extra effort to assist and inform.  Both have always been happy to look up bag styles and colors.  360.716.3355.


----------



## CatePNW

lovethatduck said:


> TB, you should try my favorite outlet--Tulalip, WA. Sawyer, the manager, and Nicole are more than helpful and go the extra effort to assist and inform.  Both have always been happy to look up bag styles and colors.  360.716.3355.



I need to make a note of these names!  That will be MY outlet since it's the closest one to me and I might get there next week.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I know exactly what you mean Cate. I always had the same feeling about saffiano. They have a whole collection at the outlet that I checked out last weekend, but they didn't wow me like the black zip zip. There is just something about that bag in black. It just looks so rich and the white stitching looked nice too. I asked the SA at the outlet and she said she didn't know when they would hit the outlet, which is usually the answer I get when I ask that question. I'm not sure why I always feel compelled to ask, but I do.  I hope soon, because I want one!!



Yes, I think that contrast stitching adds something to the bag, and the shine with the metal plate and the leather, it's just great!  I will have to see my local Macy's has this bag so I can check it out again.  I saw it while out of town last Friday.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> TB, you should try my favorite outlet--Tulalip, WA. Sawyer, the manager, and Nicole are more than helpful and go the extra effort to assist and inform.  Both have always been happy to look up bag styles and colors.  360.716.3355.




I might do that. Thanks! I called Dooney customer service today and they weren't much help. Do you know what she told me?  She said, "Thats probably why it was at the outlet."  I was a little surprised. Not exactly a response I would have expected from Dooney customer service. I mean I do understand that I got a good discount, however every bag I have gotten at the outlet had been in excellent condition. In fact many of the bags on display at the department stores look much worse than what I have purchased at the outlet. She said I could send it in for repair and it would be determined after I sent it in if it would be at their expense or at my expense. I think tomorrow I will call the outlet and give it one more shot. If I don't have any luck I'll just live with it and move on.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I might do that. Thanks! I called Dooney customer service today and they weren't much help. Do you know what she told me?  She said, "Thats probably why it was at the outlet."  I was a little surprised. Not exactly a response I would have expected from Dooney customer service. I mean I do understand that I got a good discount, however every bag I have gotten at the outlet had been in excellent condition. In fact many of the bags on display at the department stores look much worse than what I have purchased at the outlet. She said I could send it in for repair and it would be determined after I sent it in if it would be at their expense or at my expense. I think tomorrow I will call the outlet and give it one more shot. If I don't have any luck I'll just live with it and move on.



TB, the Dooney outlets were originally actual factory outlet stores, and often had "seconds" with minor blemishes for sale at a discount.  I'm not sure if that is still the case, but it sounds like it must be so.  Previously there were no MFF Dooney bags sold at outlet, just seconds and left over stock from previous years.   I remember that the seconds used to have a cut in the fabric label inside the purse...but of course now they don't have those labels so I don't know how the "factory seconds" bags are marked.  

The business model seems to be changing with the advent of the made for outlet bags, but apparently they still offer some factory seconds as well.  (I have wondered how some brand new styles get to the outlet stores so fast!)


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> TB, the Dooney outlets were originally actual factory outlet stores, and often had "seconds" with minor blemishes for sale at a discount.  I'm not sure if that is still the case, but it sounds like it must be so.  Previously there were no MFF Dooney bags sold at outlet, just seconds and left over stock from previous years.   I remember that the seconds used to have a cut in the fabric label inside the purse...but of course now they don't have those labels so I don't know how the "factory seconds" bags are marked.
> 
> 
> 
> The business model seems to be changing with the advent of the made for outlet bags, but apparently they still offer some factory seconds as well.  (I have wondered how some brand new styles get to the outlet stores so fast!)




Thanks Sarah. I know they seem to be getting there really fast. I buy most of my bags from the outlet and if there are defects then I can't tell, maybe they are hidden or I just got lucky  I have received worse bags from QVC than most of my outlet bags. I thought when I called to tell them I noticed a defect, she was going to tell me that I couldn't exchange it, so I was pretty surprised when she told me I could.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah. I know they seem to be getting there really fast. I buy most of my bags from the outlet and if there are defects then I can't tell, maybe they are hidden or I just got lucky  I have received worse bags from QVC than most of my outlet bags. I thought when I called to tell them I noticed a defect, she was going to tell me that I couldn't exchange it, so I was pretty surprised when she told me I could.



Word of caution. When I returned my defective ocean blue florentine satchel, they quickly credited my card for a full refund--without notification, without the option of  a replacement. Just to be clear, you may "lose" your imperfect but beautiful bag,  and simply get your money back.

In my case, I didn't mind since I have two coach bags in the same color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah. I know they seem to be getting there really fast. I buy most of my bags from the outlet and if there are defects then I can't tell, maybe they are hidden or I just got lucky  I have received worse bags from QVC than most of my outlet bags. I thought when I called to tell them I noticed a defect, she was going to tell me that I couldn't exchange it, so I was pretty surprised when she told me I could.



LOL, my rambling post was aimed at the Dooney CS person telling you "Thats probably why it was at the outlet."   I figure she thought your bag was likely a factory second.  I hope they get it straightened out for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Word of caution. When I returned my defective ocean blue florentine satchel, they quickly credited my card for a full refund--without notification, without the option of  a replacement. Just to be clear, you may "lose" your imperfect but beautiful bag,  and simply get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, I didn't mind since I have two coach bags in the same color.




Thanks for the warning! I definitely don't want to lose it so I will probably keep it unless I can work closely with another outlet, making sure they have one ready to ship out for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL, my rambling post was aimed at the Dooney CS person telling you "Thats probably why it was at the outlet."   I figure she thought your bag was likely a factory second.  I hope they get it straightened out for you.




Lol! She did say that I should call an outlet because she "doesn't know how the outlets do it". She only knows how they, at Dooney, handle repairs. I was surprised Dooney customer service doesn't have information about the whole business.


----------



## Twoboyz

Shows this weekend!  Here's the schedule. Please note, it's central time.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> Shows this weekend!  Here's the schedule. Please note, it's central time.
> 
> View attachment 2767185




Setting my dvr, thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> Setting my dvr, thanks




You're welcome!


----------



## elbgrl

Dooney is on in about one hour!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm here!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hope it is not LR


----------



## Nebo

Well, looks like Dooney & Bourke segment turned it to PM with Lisa R.  How many times is she gonna get confused cause she is trying to see herself on the monitors, fix her hair, etc... 

The line of this saffiano tote is really nice.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Well, looks like Dooney & Bourke segment turned it to PM with Lisa R.  How many times is she gonna get confused cause she is trying to see herself on the monitors, fix her hair, etc...
> 
> The line of this saffiano tote is really nice.


She has alottttttttt more hair today. Lolololololol


----------



## elbgrl

Don't know if I can stand two hours of Lisa so I'm here for now lol


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She has alottttttttt more hair today. Lolololololol



It is probably something that we can expect to come up in her show later on this weekend : sarcasm: 

When I first started watching qvc I liked her so much. She looked polished, put together, nice... after you stay for a while the mask just falls off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Don't know if I can stand two hours of Lisa so I'm here for now lol


Me to GF


----------



## hopi

Here!!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Maybe she gets paid per word.


----------



## Nebo

I like the binocular bag. Does anybody have it? I just hate that the strap would probably be to long on me. I dont wear bags crossbody, so it would be like a longer shoulder bag for me. So cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

:snack:   Did I miss anything good???    I have the gray binocular bag in my cart.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I have it and it doesn't give any.  Very structured but I like it.


----------



## Trudysmom

I hope they talk about the Buckley. I love mine. Fun to see.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oooooh, the "Italian nylon."


----------



## Nebo

RebeccaJ said:


> I have it and it doesn't give any.  Very structured but I like it.



I love structured bags. Which color do you have? 

I actually love this bag in natural and wouldnt mind the patina on it.

Between this and the duck bag, which one would you ladies prefer?


----------



## RebeccaJ

Next please


----------



## RebeccaJ

Nebo said:


> I love structured bags. Which color do you have?
> 
> I actually love this bag in natural and wouldnt mind the patina on it.
> 
> Between this and the duck bag, which one would you ladies prefer?



I prefer this one.  I have gray, chestnut and that first deep pink, I can't remember what it was called.  I have Tmoro and Ivy in my Cart.  I need a power outage.


----------



## cutesheeps

-rolls in- I'm here! Cute totes but for just a bit more I could get a le pliage. And the red lining..


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gee, I wonder if it is a deep green?


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I prefer this one.  I have gray, chestnut and that first deep pink, I can't remember what it was called.  I have Tmoro and Ivy in my Cart.  I need a power outage.


----------



## RebeccaJ

gatorgirl07 said:


> Gee, I wonder if it is a deep green?



Deep deep deep then deeper


----------



## Twoboyz

RebeccaJ said:


> I prefer this one.  I have gray, chestnut and that first deep pink, I can't remember what it was called.  I have Tmoro and Ivy in my Cart.  I need a power outage.




Haha!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:


> Deep deep deep then deeper



lol


----------



## Twoboyz

RebeccaJ said:


> Deep deep deep then deeper


----------



## Nebo

RebeccaJ said:


> I prefer this one.  I have gray, chestnut and that first deep pink, I can't remember what it was called.  I have Tmoro and Ivy in my Cart.  I need a power outage.



  Beautiful colors. When you have time one of these days, I would love to see pictures of these bags, maybe in Lets see your dooneys.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Logo Lock yeahhhhhhhh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh look!   The Logo Lock!!   We haven't seen that one in a while.


----------



## lovethatduck

Suede hobo is clearanced at $149, plus 6 easy pays. 

Very tempting,


----------



## elbgrl

Okay I have three charlottes in my bag!  This one is new but looks just like the Lexington.  Wanna see what is so different when I can get it for $119 at I love dooney.  I love the Lexington!


----------



## Nebo

Is  that new orange color in the logo lock? This bag is so pretty in person, very spacious.


----------



## gatorgirl07

No way!  They are calling the brown, BROWN!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Is  that new orange color in the logo lock? This bag is so pretty in person, very spacious.



I want this bag so badly, but I can't stand a bottom-less pit


----------



## elbgrl

Have they ever done a show without the logo lock?


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh look!   The Logo Lock!!   We haven't seen that one in a while.



This is why we love you Sarah


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> I want this bag so badly, but I can't stand a bottom-less pit



Its too slouchy for me as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay I have three charlottes in my bag!  This one is new but looks just like the Lexington.  Wanna see what is so different when I can get it for $119 at I love dooney.  I love the Lexington!



I think that's the silhouette that looks like the Janine but with long handles.  It's shorter than the regular Lex but deeper.


----------



## gatorgirl07

More Leather than in a blanket?


----------



## cutesheeps

gatorgirl07 said:


> More Leather than in a blanket?



Please tell me I'm not the only one confused by that!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> No way!  They are calling the brown, BROWN!


 



gatorgirl07 said:


> This is why we love you Sarah


  :kiss:


----------



## RebeccaJ

Bordeaux really pretty


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I want this bag so badly, but I can't stand a bottom-less pit




I was loving mine today. It was misting out so I took it with me shopping. It's the perfect all weather bag. I use a bag organizer in mine which really helps the bottomless pit thing. It's so comfortable to carry. The dark gray is gorgeous!


----------



## gatorgirl07

cutesheeps said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one confused by that!



I thought it was just me.......


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Is  that new orange color in the logo lock? This bag is so pretty in person, very spacious.




I think it's the same orange they've always had. It's very pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> More Leather than in a blanket?




Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pippi!!


----------



## elbgrl

Ooh it's Pippi!  And she's pretty in green!


----------



## cutesheeps

I've just never seen a leather blanket before, lol. 

Omg, it's my bag. I have the ivy one...used it today. x)


----------



## Twoboyz

The pebbled leather domed satchel debuted not too long ago? It's been almost a year. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

cutesheeps said:


> I've just never seen a leather blanket before, lol.
> 
> Omg, it's my bag. I have the ivy one...used it today. x)




Don't you love it? I have the black. I carried it for a lot of last winter.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Beautiful, beautiful, beuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful, blah, blah.   SHUT UP, Lisa.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Sarah got the only gray one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Sarah got the only gray one.


----------



## elbgrl

Everything's beautiful,beautiful or amazing,amazing.


----------



## gatorgirl07

miaborsa said:


> beautiful, beautiful, beuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful, blah, blah.   Shut up, lisa.



ty!


----------



## cutesheeps

Twoboyz said:


> Don't you love it? I have the black. I carried it for a lot of last winter.



I do! It's so so so spacious, and even though I load it up the strap is still comfy. I get compliments every time I wear it.


----------



## Twoboyz

I thought the marine was gray.  Oops.


----------



## lovethatduck

miaborsa said:


> pippi!!



&#128513;


----------



## gatorgirl07

That's ok, I thought it was black


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Everything's beautiful,beautiful or amazing,amazing.




Or everything is "going to be...."  It's not going to be marine....it IS marine!!


----------



## cutesheeps

I really wanna see the Samba...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Why is she so hateful to Sue???   :censor:


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> That's ok, I thought it was black




At first I was thinking that too. Then I said no it's gray.  Lol


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Why is she so hateful to Sue???   :censor:



Because the whole presentation is about her!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> At first I was thinking that too. Then I said no it's gray.  Lol



lol


----------



## Twoboyz

The suede bags are really pretty IRL. Like Sarah mentioned, they are on the thinner and less structured side, but so pretty and soft! I was looking at them at the outlet last weekend. Maybe it's a good one to get at a discount.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I think the light grey croco leather charlotte is calling my name........


----------



## Bobetta

RebeccaJ said:


> I prefer this one.  I have gray, chestnut and that first deep pink, I can't remember what it was called.  I have Tmoro and Ivy in my Cart.  I need a power outage.




Lol! "I need a power outage." The line of the night. Haha.


----------



## elbgrl

These suede bags are on ILD for $148, more colors, no shipping or tax.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm so bummed. I have to go hang out with my neighbor. I committed before I realized there was a show. Hopefully she won't mind when I turn QVC on my iPhone. lol Enjoy the rest of the show everyone


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I think the light grey croco leather charlotte is calling my name........




They are calling me too... But the black saffiano zip zip might be yelling louder.


----------



## cutesheeps

Have fun at the neighbor's!


----------



## Twoboyz

cutesheeps said:


> Have fun at the neighbor's!




Thanks


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> They are calling me too... But the black saffiano zip zip might be yelling louder.



That is one of the other bags calling me.  The other one is the royal blue toledo, but I am really looking for something a little more 'hardy' for winter.........


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> That is one of the other bags calling me.  The other one is the royal blue toledo, but I am really looking for something a little more 'hardy' for winter.........




Toledo is pretty hardy, but saffiano is definitely way more hardy. . It's in my cart.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Ohhhh I love that zip zip in strawberry. But I am going to wait for VIP.


----------



## elbgrl

Love the zip zip!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Ohhhh I love that zip zip in strawberry. But I am going to wait for VIP.



Has Alex revealed the VIP dates yet?   Last year it was Oct. 18, IIRC.


----------



## lovethatduck

twoboyz said:


> i'm so bummed. I have to go hang out with my neighbor. I committed before i realized there was a show. Hopefully she won't mind when i turn qvc on my iphone. Lol enjoy the rest of the show everyone



&#128075;&#128522;


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Because the whole presentation is about her!



That's the truth,
If she says she almost missed her shift one more time 
Such an insult to the D&B show, Sue and she is so lost
but her facebook is rockin
I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I hope next month.


----------



## RebeccaJ

hopi said:


> That's the truth,
> If she says she almost missed her shift one more time
> Such an insult to the D&B show, Sue and she is so lost
> but her facebook is rockin
> I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.



Exactly. Boom!


----------



## elbgrl

I want that Charlotte in every color


----------



## lovethatduck

RebeccaJ said:


> Exactly. Boom!


The croco charlottes are pretty--especially the greys


----------



## cutesheeps

I kind of wish she did miss her shift.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> I want that Charlotte in every color



Do you feel Charlotte would be too small after having a Lexington?


----------



## hopi

cutesheeps said:


> I kind of wish she did miss her shift.


----------



## elbgrl

I don't think so Hopi cause I have the small lex and the measurements are just about the same!  I also had the large lex and it was a little too big for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I want that Charlotte in every color



It's pretty, but looks kind of small.  Hmmmmm.   I like the ivy.


----------



## elbgrl

I ordered the ivy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG!!   Was that caller one of you??   HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gatorgirl07

OMG!!!!!  Did you hear the caller?  We want more of SUE talking!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Stfu. Someone called in and told Lisa she wants to hea more of Sue. I think i laughed so hard


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> It's pretty, but looks kind of small.  Hmmmmm.   I like the ivy.



That's what I am thinking too


----------



## gatorgirl07

I guess that's why they rushed her off the phone.......


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> OMG!!!!!  Did you hear the caller?  We want more of SUE talking!



   Of course, it didn't slow her down any.


----------



## elbgrl

OMG I missed that, had the sound off!


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stfu. Someone called in and told Lisa she wants to hea more of Sue. I think i laughed so hard



I am still chuckling to myself.  My husband thinks I am crazy


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stfu. Someone called in and told Lisa she wants to hea more of Sue. I think i laughed so hard


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am still chuckling to myself.  My husband thinks I am crazy


Lololol. Priceless. Thnks caller!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Of course, it didn't slow her down any.



yeah, she said she could tell the caller was her BiGGEST fan


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lololol. Priceless. Thnks caller!!!



I wonder if it was one of our members


----------



## brae

gatorgirl07 said:


> yeah, she said she could tell the caller was her BiGGEST fan


I rushed to the forum to see if you guys were talking about this. Hahahaha!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Omg I was recording.  I have to go listen.


----------



## gatorgirl07

brae said:


> I rushed to the forum to see if you guys were talking about this. Hahahaha!



Yes.  We have the best times during the shows............


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> I don't think so Hopi cause I have the small lex and the measurements are just about the same!  I also had the large lex and it was a little too big for me.



Rosie, the one on tv now, is it the small or large?  They don't say


----------



## elbgrl

On the schedule there's another two hour show coming up at midnight central!  I'll have to watch that in the morning.


----------



## MiaBorsa

A cheer went up tonight in the "over 90 million households" that have QVC.   Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Rosie, the one on tv now, is it the small or large?  They don't say



GG that was the large.  It was just too big for me.  But a great bag.  I think the Charlotte is going to to my liking.


----------



## cutesheeps

Omg, that caller was a trip!!! Lolololol


----------



## MiaBorsa

I think she has exceeded the "beautiful, beautiful" limit.  Maybe Carolyn will call back.  HAHAHAHA


----------



## RebeccaJ

Which bag was on when caller called?


----------



## MiaBorsa

The one before the Lexington, I think.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I found it.  Awesome!


----------



## Trudysmom

Aw, they didn't show my Buckley bag.


----------



## seton

cutesheeps said:


> -rolls in- I'm here! Cute totes but for just a bit more I could get a le pliage. And the red lining..



yeah, that's my thinking too.


----------



## Twoboyz

RebeccaJ said:


> Which bag was on when caller called?




It was the Flo mini zip crossbody at approximate 1:35 into the show. It was hilarious, but very uncomfortable at the same time. Carolyn had some b#ll$!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I can't believe they actually posted the video...LOL.    *CLICKETY!!*

The caller's comment is at 4:50.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't believe they actually posted the video...LOL.    *CLICKETY!!*
> 
> The caller's comment is at 4:50.



So awesome!  We can just keep going over to it lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

So, I broke down and ordered two bags.  Both should be here on the 14th.  One is a bag I never thought I would buy.......we will see how I like her.  If not........NEXT!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't believe they actually posted the video...LOL.    *CLICKETY!!*
> 
> The caller's comment is at 4:50.




You're good!!!!

I was watching and on the phone and didn't here what the lady said...... obviously there are quite a few watchers that Lisa grates on their nerves.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> So, I broke down and ordered two bags.  Both should be here on the 14th.  One is a bag I never thought I would buy.......we will see how I like her.  If not........NEXT!




Are you going to surprise us?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Are you going to surprise us?



I can tell you what they are.  I was so tired I forgot.  I ordered the Toledo winged shopper in chestnut and the logo lock in taupe


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> It was the Flo mini zip crossbody at approximate 1:35 into the show. It was hilarious, but very uncomfortable at the same time. Carolyn had some b#ll$!







MiaBorsa said:


> I can't believe they actually posted the video...LOL.    *CLICKETY!!*
> 
> 
> 
> The caller's comment is at 4:50.




Ohhhh. Awkward. Lol. Damn.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Y'all absolutely crack me up!  I always miss the Dooney shows on QVC, but reading your posts are so much fun!

I watched the video and can't believe they actually posted that!  Awesome!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LMBO... I missed the show yesterday and got behind on this thread but WOW... Did I miss that caller. I just went on the Q and pulled it up. Lol... Soooo funny. I think that was the callers sole purpose for calling, to make that comment. That was priceless!!! 

There is a YouTuber that I immediately thought of when I heard the comment. It sounds like something she would do... Anywho. Lol. I won't dare go there. 

Someone finally ALMOST shut Lisa up and put her in her place. She was a bit taken back. Yay for Carolyn!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can tell you what they are.  I was so tired I forgot.  I ordered the Toledo winged shopper in chestnut and the logo lock in taupe




Nice choices! I can't wait to see them. Lol you forgot! I've got the recording on now.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... I missed the show yesterday and got behind on this thread but WOW... Did I miss that caller. I just went on the Q and pulled it up. Lol... Soooo funny. I think that was the callers sole purpose for calling, to make that comment. That was priceless!!!
> 
> There is a YouTuber that I immediately thought of when I heard the comment. It sounds like something she would do... Anywho. Lol. I won't dare go there.
> 
> Someone finally ALMOST shut Lisa up and put her in her place. She was a bit taken back. Yay for Carolyn!!!




I have to go back and watch that again. It was very awkward. I can't believe someone would have the nerve to say that!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> I have to go back and watch that again. It was very awkward. I can't believe someone would have the nerve to say that!




It was very funny, it seemed like that's all she wanted to say


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> It was very funny, it seemed like that's all she wanted to say


I agree. She said it and hung up. Priceless!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Yippppue Not Lisa


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yay!   NO Lisa.


----------



## vanhornink

Who is on, another 2 hours of D & B


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm here!


----------



## Twoboyz

Sue had a leather pacifier. Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's so refreshing that Sue is getting to SPEAK.


----------



## Twoboyz

Yup and I think sue and Jane have so much fun when they present together.


----------



## elbgrl

Darn, did I miss the croco zip zip?  Thank goodness no Lisa tonight.

I am so tired of these long presentations of the logo lock every time.


----------



## Twoboyz

No they have presented the flo chelsea and the flo smith bag so far.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Darn, did I miss the croco zip zip?  Thank goodness no Lisa tonight.
> 
> I am so tired of these long presentations of the logo lock every time.



Ditto on the Logo Lock.   But she said they have sold 1,000 of them this weekend so apparently some people are still shopping for them!


----------



## elbgrl

At least we got that out of the way!  Now on to some new bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I wish they would show the gray croco zip zip so I can go take my bath.  I have to have my hair washed before The Good Wife comes on!!   DAH!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Why can't Charlotte be just a couple of inches larger.   SOOOO pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

Didn't they say this was the only Croco bag in the show? I thought they said that when they were previewing it a little earlier. Maybe they'll show the zip zip tomorrow. I doubt they'll do it at 1:00 am.


----------



## elbgrl

Okay I'm sold.  Keeping my order for the croco Charlotte in ivy.

Okay she just said no other croco bags in the show.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Didn't they say this was the only Croco bag in the show? I thought they said that when they were previewing it a little earlier. Maybe they'll show the zip zip tomorrow. I doubt they'll do it at 1:00 am.



Did they??    AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.   Well, pfffffft.   I'm canceling that order and taking my bath.


----------



## Twoboyz

Yeah Jane just said it again. Only Croco in the show.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay I'm sold.  Keeping my order for the croco Charlotte in ivy.



It's gorgeous, Rosie.   I can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Did they??    AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.   Well, pfffffft.   I'm canceling that order and taking my bath.


----------



## elbgrl

I wanted to see the croco zip zip but I love the way the Charlotte looks!


----------



## elbgrl

Wasn't it you who wanted the staff zip in black TB?  She's a beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I wanted to see the croco zip zip but I love the way the Charlotte looks!




I love it too. I can't wait
To see yours!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Wasn't it you who wanted the staff zip in black TB?  She's a beauty!




Yes, I want this Saffiano black zip zip. But I'm stuck on this Croco too.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> It's gorgeous, Rosie.   I can't wait for you to get it!



That is a beautiful color in this bag.

For me, ivy tends to be  dull, this ivy is verdant and lively.


----------



## Trudysmom

I am here a bit late. Hoping they show the Buckley! I  plan to use that bag tomorrow.


----------



## Bobetta

I'm here late. I forgot the show was on but my DVR didn't.  
Wow. Didn't realize this bag was so big. lol. I knew pricy. Didn't realize big. The Large Sac Bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Yeah I think it's a little bit too big for me. It's pretty though.


----------



## Bobetta

Ugh. Watching the recording of the 7 pm show and it's brainwashing me into getting the infamous and never-tired to air - Logo Lock. Lol. It's like it won't stop till I buy one. And I don't really need it but I keep seeing them and in new colors and then I catch the fever for one. So weird. 
One is in my cart. The debate continues. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ugh. Watching the recording of the 7 pm show and it's brainwashing me into getting the infamous and never-tired to air - Logo Lock. Lol. It's like it won't stop till I buy one. And I don't really need it but I keep seeing them and in new colors and then I catch the fever for one. So weird.
> One is in my cart. The debate continues. Lol.




Well it is a pretty great bag  I know what you mean, I almost get sucked in all over again every time. Which color is in your cart?  Did you pull the trigger?


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Well it is a pretty great bag  I know what you mean, I almost get sucked in all over again every time. Which color is in your cart?  Did you pull the trigger?




Ugh. No! I literally slept on it too long and fell asleep. Now it sold out. lol. And now I think I really want it? It was the Dark Grey. Crushing. And I also liked the Teal. Gone. People bought tonight, huh?

By chance I'm watching the 2 am show. But it looks to be a repeat from earlier. Nothing new unless there's a surprise. And no Logo color that's going to tempt me as much. Which is good, I guess. 
Blah.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ugh. No! I literally slept on it too long and fell asleep. Now it sold out. lol. And now I think I really want it? It was the Dark Grey. Crushing. And I also liked the Teal. Gone. People bought tonight, huh?
> 
> By chance I'm watching the 2 am show. But it looks to be a repeat from earlier. Nothing new unless there's a surprise. And no Logo color that's going to tempt me as much. Which is good, I guess.
> Blah.




I'm sorry  The colors will come back, they always do. Love the gray and the real. So pretty. I hope you can get your hands on them soon. I recorded last nights show. I'll zip through it later.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry  The colors will come back, they always do. Love the gray and the real. So pretty. I hope you can get your hands on them soon. I recorded last nights show. I'll zip through it later.




Thanks. I know they usually come back but not so sure about the 6 EP. That's pretty helpful. But we'll see. I'm always scouting and maybe it's for the best. Maybe. Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I notice that the croco zip zip is a "Hot Pick" today, so it will definitely be shown sometime today.  I guess in the show later tonight.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I notice that the croco zip zip is a "Hot Pick" today, so it will definitely be shown sometime today.  I guess in the show later tonight.



  So happy about this!  Thanks for the info Sarah.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is another new bag that I'm hoping will debut tonight. The Santorini Leather Drawstring. 

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Santorini-Leather-Drawstring-Bag.product.A263880.html?sc=A263880-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-A263880&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/80/a263880.001?$uslarge$


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here is another new bag that I'm hoping will debut tonight. The Santorini Leather Drawstring.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Santorini-Leather-Drawstring-Bag.product.A263880.html?sc=A263880-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-A263880&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/80/a263880.001?$uslarge$



Seems like drawstring bags have made a big comeback this year.   That Santorini looks like lizard embossed or something.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Seems like drawstring bags have made a big comeback this year.   That Santorini looks like lizard embossed or something.



They sure have.  It looks nice, but I think I like croco better for an exotic.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Dooney airs again tonight in about 30 minutes


----------



## lovethatduck

FlorentineQuack said:


> Dooney airs again tonight in about 30 minutes



Tablet alarm on!

Except for the first show this weekend,  I've missed every single one.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm watching.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Present


----------



## MiaBorsa

Geesh.  Anyone interested in the OTO?   I have the gray zip zip in my cart...again.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Want all the one time only colors.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh.  Anyone interested in the OTO?   I have the gray zip zip in my cart...again.



Yes yes yes


----------



## MiaBorsa

There's my bag.


----------



## elbgrl

Love that zip zip!  The blue just jumped in my cart.


----------



## Twoboyz

I want the gray


----------



## elbgrl

Both of the grays are beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Love that zip zip!  The blue just jumped in my cart.



   The blue is gorgeous, Rosie.   I love the ivy, too.  Sigh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I want the gray



Light or dark?   They are both so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Light or dark?   They are both so pretty.




The dark. It's in my cart.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ah, the Logo Lock.  We were all waiting for this one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Yes, and the colors are dwindling...


----------



## RebeccaJ

I love the Bordeaux in that logo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Me too.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Come on with OTO.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Grey Lexington is so pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Come on with OTO.



They are waiting till half the colors sell out so we won't get to see them.


----------



## Twoboyz

Love the gray lexington too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I like the forest OTO.    That E/W style is comfortable to carry.


----------



## Twoboyz

They look really cute on.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I want to do see domed satchel in nubuck.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Turn out the lights ladies.  Sleepy for once.


----------



## MaryBel

So, who got the OTO?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Not me.  I like it, but I didn't buy.


----------



## hawkeyeredsox

I got the OTO in grey before it sold out!  It'll be my first in pebble leather


----------



## MaryBel

I was tempted but I decided that with that money or a bit more I could get a more expensive bag I really want at the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

hawkeyeredsox said:


> I got the OTO in grey before it sold out!  It'll be my first in pebble leather





Congrats! It's a really nice style. I have 2 (in other leathers) and really like it!
You will love the leather!


----------



## MaryBel

btw, did you noticed they mentioned several times it was "new". I know the style/leather combination is new but to me, they made it sound like the style was new! This style is what, at least 2 years old, if not more!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> btw, did you noticed they mentioned several times it was "new". I know the style/leather combination is new but to me, they made it sound like the style was new! This style is what, at least 2 years old, if not more!



Yeah, they clearanced the florentine E/W bags that were on ILD.   And I have the style in python.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hawkeyeredsox said:


> I got the OTO in grey before it sold out!  It'll be my first in pebble leather



Nice!   I love that dark gray in the pebbled!   I hope you love your new bag.


----------



## lovethatduck

I dozed off! 

WHAT was the OTO? How much?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I was tempted but I decided that with that money or a bit more I could get a more expensive bag I really want at the outlet.




This is what always stops me from 
Buying from QVC.


----------



## Twoboyz

hawkeyeredsox said:


> I got the OTO in grey before it sold out!  It'll be my first in pebble leather




Congrats! I think this bag looks really chic on. It looked great on the models. The gray is so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Geesh.  Anyone interested in the OTO?   I have the gray zip zip in my cart...again.




So did you get it?


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Love that zip zip!  The blue just jumped in my cart.




Did you get it E?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> So did you get it?



No, I managed to snap out of it.     I know the Dooney VIP sale is coming up soon if I decide to get one.   Did you buy yours?


----------



## elbgrl

I snapped out of it too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I managed to snap out of it.     I know the Dooney VIP sale is coming up soon if I decide to get one.   Did you buy yours?




No but I'm watching the presentation again right now and it's takin all my willpower not to buy it. I have to stay strong though.


----------



## gatorgirl07

The ivy croco zip zip not only jumped into my cart the other day, it sent itself to my house.  :lolots: She is being delivered on the 9th


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I managed to snap out of it.     I know the Dooney VIP sale is coming up soon if I decide to get one.   Did you buy yours?




What is the VIP sale and do you need an invite? If so how do I get one? I hope it's not as difficult as the coach sale to get one


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OMG I am watching the presentation NOW - PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS help me


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I managed to snap out of it.   * I know the Dooney VIP sale is coming up soon* if I decide to get one.   Did you buy yours?





lisa.nickel said:


> ]What is the VIP sale and do you need an invite?[/B] If so how do I get one? I hope it's not as difficult as the coach sale to get one





Since I'm new to  Dooney, I have the same question, lol.  What is the VIP sale?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OMG I am watching the presentation NOW - PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS help me




Which bag is callin u pookie tookie???


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> What is the VIP sale and do you need an invite? If so how do I get one? I hope it's not as difficult as the coach sale to get one





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Since I'm new to  Dooney, I have the same question, lol.  What is the VIP sale?



The VIP sale is online at Dooney.com and in boutique stores.   Typically the discount is 20% online and 25% in the stores.  Luckily many boutique stores will ship for free if the purchase is over $100.  Notice of the sale is sent out by email, but the code is usually on the Dooney Facebook page and on the Dooney website, plus I'm sure it will be posted here.   

Last year the sale was October 18 so I expect we will be hearing about it soon.   (And last year the "easy pay" option was in effect, but sadly that is no more.  )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> The VIP sale is online at Dooney.com and in boutique stores.   Typically the discount is 20% online and 25% in the stores.  Luckily many boutique stores will ship for free if the purchase is over $100.  Notice of the sale is sent out by email, but the code is usually on the Dooney Facebook page and on the Dooney website, plus I'm sure it will be posted here.
> 
> Last year the sale was October 18 so I expect we will be hearing about it soon.   (And last year the "easy pay" option was in effect, but sadly that is no more.  )





Ahhhh, thanks so much!  I wondering how that worked.  I'll keep my eyes open....


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> The VIP sale is online at Dooney.com and in boutique stores.   Typically the discount is 20% online and 25% in the stores.  Luckily many boutique stores will ship for free if the purchase is over $100.  Notice of the sale is sent out by email, but the code is usually on the Dooney Facebook page and on the Dooney website, plus I'm sure it will be posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year the sale was October 18 so I expect we will be hearing about it soon.   (And last year the "easy pay" option was in effect, but sadly that is no more.  )




Thanks so much


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Which bag is callin u pookie tookie???


Nothing now. Read another thread and Mia said its to small for this mama. Ughhhh


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> The VIP sale is online at Dooney.com and in boutique stores.   Typically the discount is 20% online and 25% in the stores.  Luckily many boutique stores will ship for free if the purchase is over $100.  Notice of the sale is sent out by email, but the code is usually on the Dooney Facebook page and on the Dooney website, plus I'm sure it will be posted here.
> 
> Last year the sale was October 18 so I expect we will be hearing about it soon.   (And last year the "easy pay" option was in effect, but sadly that is no more.  )


Thanks MB


----------



## lovethatduck

gatorgirl07 said:


> The ivy croco zip zip not only jumped into my cart the other day, it sent itself to my house.  :lolots: She is being delivered on the 9th



That ivy croco is a beautiful bag, the ivy is vibrant.

Hmmm .. I think I commented on the ivy before,  might have been this same bag.  Nonetheless,  it's a very lively verdant green. &#128154;&#127793;&#127795;&#127807;&#127811;


----------



## gatorgirl07

lovethatduck said:


> That ivy croco is a beautiful bag, the ivy is vibrant.
> 
> Hmmm .. I think I commented on the ivy before,  might have been this same bag.  Nonetheless,  it's a very lively verdant green. &#128154;&#127793;&#127795;&#127807;&#127811;



I can't wait to see her tomorrow.  I hope she will be delivered during my class break so I can enjoy her.  Otherwise I dont have a break until after bus line and parent conferences


----------



## Twoboyz

Hey guys, I was stalking the Croco zip zip on the QVC site. I think they have the colors mixed up for the cognac and the saddle. That's not how they presented it. The lighter tan was the cognac. I checked the Dooney site and they have it flip flopped, the way it was presented. What do you think? I posted on Sue Cliftons QVC Facebook page. Let's see what she says.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hey guys, I was stalking the Croco zip zip on the QVC site. I think they have the colors mixed up for the cognac and the saddle. That's not how they presented it. The lighter tan was the cognac. I checked the Dooney site and they have it flip flopped, the way it was presented. What do you think? I posted on Sue Cliftons QVC Facebook page. Let's see what she says.




You are finally deciding to take the plunge on the Zip Zip, huh?? &#128515;&#128515;&#128076;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You are finally deciding to take the plunge on the Zip Zip, huh?? &#128515;&#128515;&#128076;




I'm getting so close....but I'm still just stalking. I don't know which one to go with the Croco or the saffiano. That's what's stopping me right now.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm getting so close....but I'm still just stalking. I don't know which one to go with the Croco or the saffiano. That's what's stopping me right now.




Croco... Hands down!! Both are nice but I'm not a huge fan of the Dooney Saf. &#128533;


----------



## Twoboyz

I know, I'm not a huge fan of saffiano, but that black one in real life was so gorgeous. It felt less stiff than saffiano usually feels and the black was so rich looking. I wish I could try both on at one time. That would help me decide. I'm also holding out for them to get to the outlet. You know me...outlet shopper!


----------



## elbgrl

I know TB you are right about the colors being reversed, I noticed it too.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I know TB you are right about the colors being reversed, I noticed it too.




Thanks E....so I know I'm not going crazy.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

TB, your new jacket looks fabulous on you...and so great with that nubuck Chelsea!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> TB, your new jacket looks fabulous on you...and so great with that nubuck Chelsea!




Thanks Sarah! I'm so glad I finally got it right on my third attempt. I want another color already.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I know, I'm not a huge fan of saffiano, but that black one in real life was so gorgeous. It felt less stiff than saffiano usually feels and the black was so rich looking. I wish I could try both on at one time. That would help me decide. I'm also holding out for them to get to the outlet. You know me...outlet shopper!




Lol... Outlet shopper is the best way to go. &#128515;. I've never seen the black in real life so maybe I'll fall for it too because I do need an all black bag in my collection.


----------



## hawkeyeredsox

Just got my one time only from qvc, I got the gray.  I loaded her up and think I'm going to keep her but not 100% sure yet


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Just got my one time only from qvc, I got the gray.  I loaded her up and think I'm going to keep her but not 100% sure yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779429




That's a nice bag!!! Good for throwing around. I need a dark grey bag now. Heck, I need all the colors. LOL. Is she a comfortable carry?


----------



## MiaBorsa

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Just got my one time only from qvc, I got the gray.  I loaded her up and think I'm going to keep her but not 100% sure yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779429



Nice!   I love the gray and that style is so comfortable to carry.  I own that style in the python embossed.  Congrats!!


----------



## hawkeyeredsox

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's a nice bag!!! Good for throwing around. I need a dark grey bag now. Heck, I need all the colors. LOL. Is she a comfortable carry?




Thanks!  I like that it seems a bit more durable (for lack of a better word) than my florentine satchel. It's a good carry, it seems like it will stay on your shoulder well. Here's a mod shot, forgive the poor quality


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Thanks!  I like that it seems a bit more durable (for lack of a better word) than my florentine satchel. It's a good carry, it seems like it will stay on your shoulder well. Here's a mod shot, forgive the poor quality
> 
> View attachment 2779460




Thanks so much for the mod shot... That's beautiful and seems like it's comfortable. Nice underarm drop and the zippers kicks it up notches. I'm glad you are happy with her. &#128515;


----------



## hopi

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Just got my one time only from qvc, I got the gray.  I loaded her up and think I'm going to keep her but not 100% sure yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779429



Adore this bag, it is darling
I totallly missed this show & the OTO, can I ask how much it was.


----------



## hopi

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Thanks!  I like that it seems a bit more durable (for lack of a better word) than my florentine satchel. It's a good carry, it seems like it will stay on your shoulder well. Here's a mod shot, forgive the poor quality
> 
> View attachment 2779460



The bag really looks great ,if it is dillen leather you can shower with it one and nothing will go wrong.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> The bag really looks great ,if it is dillen leather you can shower with it one and nothing will go wrong.




Lol... I've never heard it put that way before. Cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Just got my one time only from qvc, I got the gray.  I loaded her up and think I'm going to keep her but not 100% sure yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779429




I think this is a sexy little bag . Thanks for the mod shot. It looks great on you.


----------



## hawkeyeredsox

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks so much for the mod shot... That's beautiful and seems like it's comfortable. Nice underarm drop and the zippers kicks it up notches. I'm glad you are happy with her. &#128515;




Thanks!  I do think I'm going to keep her 



hopi said:


> Adore this bag, it is darling
> 
> I totallly missed this show & the OTO, can I ask how much it was.




It was on 5 easy payments of around $55, gotta love easy pay!



Twoboyz said:


> I think this is a sexy little bag . Thanks for the mod shot. It looks great on you.




Thanks!


----------



## Bobetta

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Thanks!  I like that it seems a bit more durable (for lack of a better word) than my florentine satchel. It's a good carry, it seems like it will stay on your shoulder well. Here's a mod shot, forgive the poor quality
> 
> View attachment 2779460




I'm loving this bag and the color is awesome. It looks comfy to carry. I really like the "retro" look to it but modern. Good buy. The bag looks great on you.


----------



## elbgrl

QVC has tons of "as is" bags right now, many on easy pay!  Lots of claytons and kingstons, in lots of colors.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> QVC has tons of "as is" bags right now, many on easy pay!  Lots of claytons and kingstons, in lots of colors.




I just checked it out. I can't believe they have so many easy pays. And lots of Clayton's.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> QVC has tons of "as is" bags right now, many on easy pay!  Lots of claytons and kingstons, in lots of colors.




Thanks for the heads up E.  Going to go check it out now.


----------



## Twoboyz

Show tonight at 7 central. Who's watching?


----------



## houstonm2198

Twoboyz said:


> Show tonight at 7 central. Who's watching?


I will be watching


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Show tonight at 7 central. Who's watching?



Been out this morning and as you know it's raining and  all of a sudden it seems cold.
Might be through running around today - could do some ironing but I am trying to let that feeling pass.
So the show is on my schedule big time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm not sure yet; I noticed a couple of Hot Picks are the SOS.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not sure yet; I noticed a couple of Hot Picks are the SOS.



SOS?

I noticed the older croco zip zip with the vachetta trim is on clearance for $199 and 5 EP

And this is the one with the phone wristlet!  The black and brown just jumped in my cart - which one?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

elbgli:  both black and brown are striking,  but there is something about the brown croco that Dooney does that is really beautiful.  And I generally pick black over brown everytime, except in the croco.


----------



## elbgrl

Watching the video now, and the blue is gorgeous too!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> SOS?
> 
> I noticed the older croco zip zip with the vachetta trim is on clearance for $199 and 5 EP
> 
> And this is the one with the phone wristlet!  The black and brown just jumped in my cart - which one?



Brown with the vachetta sounds perfect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> SOS?


 "Same Old S...  stuff."


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> "Same Old S...  stuff."




Lol! I'm always compelled to each anyway. :shrug:


----------



## starbucksqueen

I still watch the shows. Two hours this eve. from 8-10 EST.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Watching the video now, and the blue is gorgeous too!



Did you get one, Rosie?   I love the size of that zipzip; it's larger than the one with the dark trim.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Did you get one, Rosie?   I love the size of that zipzip; it's larger than the one with the dark trim.


Hey lady. Think i am gettin the crc zip zip. Darn it. I might will hve to twerk but so worth it. Lolol


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey lady. Think i am gettin the crc zip zip. Darn it. I might will hve to twerk but so worth it. Lolol



Uh oh.  Twerkin' time??      Did you go back to the outlet today?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Uh oh.  Twerkin' time??      Did you go back to the outlet today?


No. Uggggggh


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. Uggggggh



Sorry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK.  Guess I won't watch after all.     Lisa R.  Dang.


----------



## _Vee_

That gray Santorini Drawstring was gorgeous!


----------



## RebeccaJ

That leather is interesting but that lock!


----------



## Twoboyz

Yes it is! I like the Bordeaux too.


----------



## hopi

Q pictured the last TSV 

and  Lisa said this is the bag D&B made in partnership with us.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Q pictured the last TSV
> 
> 
> 
> and  Lisa said this is the bag D&B made in partnership with us.




I wonder if that's how all of the Q exclusives are done??  She also said all of them have dark TMoro on the bottom. Isn't it black? I thought it was black


----------



## Twoboyz

I love that Campbell!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK.  Guess I won't watch after all.     Lisa R.  Dang.



It's her farewell tour.


----------



## Bobetta

I'm here. Going to see what I missed. Ah. Lisa's farewell tour is right - as hopi said.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I'm here. Going to see what I missed. Ah. Lisa's farewell tour is right - as hopi said.




Hi B!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> It's her farewell tour.



I thought she was there till December??   Not soon enough.


----------



## elbgrl

Company ;just left, but don't know if I will watch Lisa.  Ugh.

I caved and ordered the croco zip zip in marine!  So pretty I couldn't resist, also a little bigger than the new zip zip and has a wristlet too.  This may satisfy my marine desires!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Company ;just left, but don't know if I will watch Lisa.  Ugh.
> 
> I caved and ordered the croco zip zip in marine!  So pretty I couldn't resist, also a little bigger than the new zip zip and has a wristlet too.  This may satisfy my marine desires!




Congrats E! The marine is gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks TB.  I wanted the cognac too but have to pace myself for shopping next week.   Gonna try watching with the sound off.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks TB.  I wanted the cognac too but have to pace myself for shopping next week.   Gonna try watching with the sound off.


----------



## Twoboyz

I think the Campbell might be my first bag with the black lock, but I'll wait for it to hit the outlet.


----------



## elbgrl

Wow that Campbell is gorgeous, especially the white or bone!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Wow that Campbell is gorgeous, especially the white or bone!




It is and it's gone! I don't know which is my favorite.


----------



## Pixie RN

When I found out it was Lisa hosting, i dedided to take my contacts out and didn't put on my glasses, so it's all a blur. &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Pixie RN said:


> When I found out it was Lisa hosting, i dedided to take my contacts out and didn't put on my glasses, so it's all a blur. &#55357;&#56904;


Lolololol now that is funnnny


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Company ;just left, but don't know if I will watch Lisa.  Ugh.
> 
> I caved and ordered the croco zip zip in marine!  So pretty I couldn't resist, also a little bigger than the new zip zip and has a wristlet too.  *This may satisfy my marine desires!*


*
*

Or may make you want more
Love  D & B  Marine  - Looking forward to your pics. Will you get it before you leave for your trip.


----------



## hopi

Pixie RN said:


> When I found out it was Lisa hosting, i dedided to take my contacts out and didn't put on my glasses, so it's all a blur. &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## elbgrl

Pixie RN said:


> When I found out it was Lisa hosting, i dedided to take my contacts out and didn't put on my glasses, so it's all a blur. &#65533;&#65533;


Love it !  I'm watching with the sound off and closed captioning on.


hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> Or may make you want more
> Love  D & B  Marine  - Looking forward to your pics. Will you get it before you leave for your trip.



Unfortunately no, hubby will have to babysit her till I get back.  I can hear it now, "good grief she's still shopping and she's not even here!"


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolololol now that is funnnny



c
been meaning to ask when I see it your mods
what is the gold watch you wear


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> When I found out it was Lisa hosting, i dedided to take my contacts out and didn't put on my glasses, so it's all a blur. &#65533;&#65533;



But you can still HEAR her, Pix!!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> But you can still HEAR her, Pix!!!



She is off her game again tonight, wonder if she has another job.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> c
> been meaning to ask when I see it your mods
> what is the gold watch you wear


Hey u. MK !  Let me kno if you need item number or style

I lovvvvve it. Honey got it for me last year.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> But you can still HEAR her, Pix!!!


Which is the worse!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Hi B!




Hey, TB!! 

My day has been way too hectic. So glad to be able to finally rest a bit. And catch some Dooney. I got a good look at that Dark Grey Logo. Pretty. And that grey Campbell was pretty. I think just sold out. lol. I'm liking these rich colors too. Gotta be good. Gotta be good. Lol. 
What's your temptation so far?


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey u. MK !  Let me kno if you need item number or style
> 
> I lovvvvve it. Honey got it for me last year.



MK makes some beautiful watches, I would always see that wrist sparkling in your pics.
Honey has good taste!


----------



## Bobetta

They finally restocked on the Pebble Leather Chelsea. They had like one color for months. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Hey, TB!!
> 
> My day has been way too hectic. So glad to be able to finally rest a bit. And catch some Dooney. I got a good look at that Dark Grey Logo. Pretty. And that grey Campbell was pretty. I think just sold out. lol. I'm liking these rich colors too. Gotta be good. Gotta be good. Lol.
> What's your temptation so far?




Glad you finally get some time to relax. My temptation so far is the Campbell Satchel. But I think I'll wait for the outlet. That dark gray logo lock is gorgeous! I love that color.


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> They finally restocked on the Pebble Leather Chelsea. They had like one color for months. Lol.



Love Chelsea in any color


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> They finally restocked on the Pebble Leather Chelsea. They had like one color for months. Lol.




I'm loving the Bordeaux.


----------



## Bobetta

hopi said:


> Love Chelsea in any color




Me too! I regret not snatching up another color at the outlets when I went awhile back. The Jeans color also caught my eye. I do love them all. Who am I kidding?


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I'm loving the Bordeaux.



Ditto


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Me too! I regret not snatching up another color at the outlets when I went awhile back. The Jeans color also caught my eye. I do love them all. Who am I kidding?




Me too


----------



## hopi

Rosie your bag is beautiful,


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> MK makes some beautiful watches, I would always see that wrist sparkling in your pics.
> Honey has good taste!


Thnk you!!


----------



## elbgrl

Eek!  I'm in love with all the colors!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> Me too! I regret not snatching up another color at the outlets when I went awhile back. The Jeans color also caught my eye. I do love them all. Who am I kidding?


They at outlets 40 off


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Rosie your bag is beautiful,




Yes it is!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Which is the worse!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Eek!  I'm in love with all the colors!



LOL.  We are all surprised.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> But you can still HEAR her, Pix!!!



Well girl, not totally. I lost some of my hearing in my left ear when I was an Air Force nurse as our unit was so close to the flight line. I try not to turn things up too much, some things I have to if there's a lot of background noise, like football. I guess you could say it was one of those "unexpected occupational hazards" that one thought about due to location.


----------



## elbgrl




----------



## Twoboyz

Pixie RN said:


> Well girl, not totally. I lost some of my hearing in my left ear when I was an Air Force nurse as our unit was so close to the flight line. I try not to turn things up too much, some things I have to if there's a lot of background noise, like football. I guess you could say it was one of those "unexpected occupational hazards" that one thought about due to location.




Oh no, I'm sorry  thank you for your service.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


>



Did you order another one, Rosie?


----------



## elbgrl

Lol no just the marine


----------



## Pixie RN

elbgrl said:


> Love it !  I'm watching with the sound off and closed captioning on.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no, hubby will have to babysit her till I get back.  I can hear it now, "good grief she's still shopping and she's not even here!"



Heaven help us all, Hubby's don't get this purse or shopping thing. Rosie, I hope your bag comes so you can enjoy it, and girl I hope where you're going has lots and lots of great shopping! That is hysterical "sound off, closed captioning." Now that's the perfect way to "do" a Lisa show.


----------



## Pixie RN

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry  thank you for your service. [
> 
> It's nothing to be sorry about. It was just one of thos things that happened. I accept your Thank You with pride and honor as a Veteran. Being a military nurse was an amazing and humbling experience.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Lol no just the marine



The marine is gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

Pixie RN said:


> Heaven help us all, Hubby's don't get this purse or shopping thing. Rosie, I hope your bag comes so you can enjoy it, and girl I hope where you're going has lots and lots of great shopping! That is hysterical "sound off, closed captioning." Now that's the perfect way to "do" a Lisa show.


Thanks Pixie.  I enjoyed the show so much more tonight! 
My husband was in the marine air wing and has hearing loss in one ear too.


MiaBorsa said:


> The marine is gorgeous!



I thought so too Sarah!  Loved the cognac though.


----------



## gatorgirl07

So..............I went to bed with a migraine and missed the show (darn, I missed LR).  Of course, when I got up I had to see what I had missed.  I ended up ordering the clayton in bone while it is clearanced and on easy pay and free shipping.  I am hoping I won't regret it.........

The houndstooth that I love do much, has still not straightened out.  Even with the heat idea......  I don't know what to do because I really don't want to send it back


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> So..............I went to bed with a migraine and missed the show (darn, I missed LR).  Of course, when I got up I had to see what I had missed.  I ended up ordering the clayton in bone while it is clearanced and on easy pay and free shipping.  I am hoping I won't regret it.........
> 
> The houndstooth that I love do much, has still not straightened out.  Even with the heat idea......  I don't know what to do because I really don't want to send it back




I'm sorry about your migraine GG. I'm glad you're feeling better today and in shopping mode! I bet the Clayton will be beautiful. They are either 50% or 65% off at the outlet now, but I'm not sure if they are shipable. I've seen them there a lot lately. 

That's so bad about the fold on the houndstooth. Is it still bad once you put your stuff in it? I don't know if they are at the outlet, but lord & Taylor is having their 25% off friends and family sale now. I don't know if they have this one or not though.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> So..............I went to bed with a migraine and missed the show (darn, I missed LR).  Of course, when I got up I had to see what I had missed.  I ended up ordering the clayton in bone while it is clearanced and on easy pay and free shipping.  I am hoping I won't regret it.........
> 
> The houndstooth that I love do much, has still not straightened out.  Even with the heat idea......  I don't know what to do because I really don't want to send it back




Oh, I think Dooney boutiques are having their friends and family
Sale as well this week and it's 25% off. There is a thread about the VIP sale that talks about it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Oh, I think Dooney boutiques are having their friends and family
> Sale as well this week and it's 25% off. There is a thread about the VIP sale that talks about it.



Unfortunately, I don't live anywhere near an outlet or boutique.  If I did, I would be in real trouble.  

I have her loaded up with my things to see if the weight will straighten her out.......if not, I think I will be heading to L&T or somewhere else that has them.


----------



## elbgrl

GG did you try heating towels in the dryer and stuffing your purse really tight?  Sometimes this will help.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't live anywhere near an outlet or boutique.  If I did, I would be in real trouble.
> 
> I have her loaded up with my things to see if the weight will straighten her out.......if not, I think I will be heading to L&T or somewhere else that has them.




I hope the towels work for you. I don't know if the clayton or houndstooth are shipable, but it would just be a phone call to the outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

Anyone watching the TSV? I think im really loving the red....and the taupe.


----------



## FenderGirl

Yes!! The red is gorgeous and the dark grey!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Yup the gray too!


----------



## FenderGirl

The turn lock closure and the new chic logo totally do it for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

I really like that too. I wonder if that leather will soften a little.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm here!!! Ordered the Grey TSV! I tossed because I want the grey Clayton and I already have the grey Croco Embossed Domed Satchel. It's going buh bye!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Lol...I wondered if you all were watching


----------



## PcanTannedBty

.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Lol...I wondered if you all were watching




Who???&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

Really?  Oh well out with the old in with the new. The gray is beautiful! I'm still undecided. I love the red but don't know if I can pull it off.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

This is my second time watching QVC. I have not owned a Dooney in close to 25 years! Nice to see all the new styles!


----------



## Vicmarie

I liked the bone !! I wasn't totally sold though :/


----------



## Twoboyz

It's an exciting weekend. Lots of shows and some new styles.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Really?  Oh well out with the old in with the new. The gray is beautiful! I'm still undecided. I love the red but don't know if I can pull it off.




I love the red but looking for an all red bag. I have one in this color combo but like u said... Out with the old...


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I liked the bone !! I wasn't totally sold though :/




I wasn't but it's growing on me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Anyone watching the TSV? I think im really loving the red....and the taupe.



Hi! The  red is killing me! I'm just not sure yet if I want this to be my next bag. I'm here for another 15 minutes, then the grandkids and I are going to pick up my daughter at work. She works in San Francisco and since she's off this weekend she's going to drop me off at my sister's apartment and I'll hang out there until Monday.

Enjoy the show!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I love the red but looking for an all red bag. I have one in this color combo but like u said... Out with the old...




I want your red some satchel.  it's more my size than this and I love the color combo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I liked the bone !! I wasn't totally sold though :/




Me too!! It's just something about the bone but then...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I want your red some satchel.  it's more my size than this and I love the color combo




Yeah, once I find al all red, she's outta here too. I don't reach for her at all anymore.


----------



## Vicmarie

I want them to show the croco shopper !! Looks like they'll show the lizard though ..


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi! The  red is killing me! I'm just not sure yet if I want this to be my next bag. I'm here for another 15 minutes, then the grandkids and I are going to pick up my daughter at work. She works in San Francisco and since she's off this weekend she's going to drop me off at my sister's apartment and I'll hang out there until Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the show!




I was wondering if you were watching. I know what you mean. I'm after the alto Sabrina in red so I'm not sure. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I want them to show the croco shopper !! Looks like they'll show the lizard though ..




Me too but I also want to see the lizard.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I was wondering if you were watching. I know what you mean. I'm after the alto Sabrina in red so I'm not sure. Have a nice weekend.



Sabrina is beautiful in red!

Thanks! You have a nice weekend too!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Pecan...every time I hear a bag sit down and hear the feet...I giggle and think of your vid! Was this the bag you showed in one of them? I really like it! But what color? Decisions Decisions


----------



## Vicmarie

I also want this grey pippi bag !!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Pecan...every time I hear a bag sit down and hear the feet...I giggle and think of your vid! Was this the bag you showed in one of them? I really like it! But what color? Decisions Decisions




Lol. Lol. Yes, this was the bag I'm red. Lol. I loooove Dooney feet. For reason the caramel is standing out at me and that brown. I need a nice brown bag.

You can't go wrong with grey.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I need to just knock myself out.    I want to see Santorini too.  It is already in my cart. (sigh)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

The Logo Lock... Oh geez! I've been stalking red for years.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Lol. Yes, this was the bag I'm red. Lol. I loooove Dooney feet. For reason the caramel is standing out at me and that brown. I need a nice brown bag.
> 
> You can't go wrong with grey.




I was thinking the gray too, but I like the strawberry as well. Not sure if be comfortable carrying a bright bag...I typically stick to neutral colors


----------



## PcanTannedBty

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> I was thinking the gray too, but I like the strawberry as well. Not sure if be comfortable carrying a bright bag...I typically stick to neutral colors




I use to be the same way... We can pull off all colors girlfriend. it's all about attitude!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Logo Lock... Oh geez! I've been stalking red for years.




I know everyone loves this bag but ... I dunno I just love my top handles too much ! That is a gorgeous red though ..


----------



## RebeccaJ

I wish I liked to carry the logo lock and I had all those colors and that was all I had.  Life would be so much simpler.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I know everyone loves this bag but ... I dunno I just love my top handles too much ! That is a gorgeous red though ..




I agree. It's something that's stopping me from getting it. not sure how I will handle the strap. Seems so stiff and in the way in my opinion.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm such a negative Nellie tonight but wanted to point out how happy Sue seems when working with certain hosts. She's actually allowed to do her job tonight. I'm really enjoying the show tonight.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree. It's something that's stopping me from getting it. not sure how I will handle the strap. Seems so stiff and in the way in my opinion.




Yup .. It would be different seeing you in one of these after all those large satchels and clays


----------



## RebeccaJ

She looks great too.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Ok...love this one!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Marine is gorgeous


----------



## Vicmarie

I agree !


----------



## RebeccaJ

I want Amy's necklace and Sue's watch too.  I guess if they were selling the table I would want it.


----------



## Vicmarie

I feel like I need that black zip zip


----------



## RebeccaJ

Vicmarie said:


> I feel like I need that black zip zip


That leather has really grown on  me.   Ohhhh that blue is really pretty too.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Okay that's it!  Santorini.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I also want this grey pippi bag !!!




I still want the brown pippi bag. Have wanted it since it was the TSV. Inform the black instead. I also want the red that isn't available anymore.


----------



## Twoboyz

RebeccaJ said:


> Okay that's it!  Santorini.




I loved that belted shopper, but I think the smaller satchel would be more practical. It's gorgeous.


----------



## RebeccaJ

That brown pebbled leather is soooo pretty.  I went for the belted shopper, reminded me of the Brahmin Mini Arno.  At least I hope it will.


----------



## Twoboyz

After seeing the Croco fino Campbell satchel I decided to load my satchel up for tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

RebeccaJ said:


> That brown pebbled leather is soooo pretty.  I went for the belted shopper, reminded me of the Brahmin Mini Arno.  At least I hope it will.




Pretty! What color did you get?


----------



## RebeccaJ

I got black.  I just loved the gold with it. Croco Fino is really pretty.  Always loved the blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

RebeccaJ said:


> I got black.  I just loved the gold with it. Croco Fino is really pretty.  Always loved the blue.




Oohhh pretty! I love the gold against the black. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bobetta

I managed to hit record and then quickly dozed off last night. Been catching up on what I missed. And I gotta say, I'm craving a Small Flo Satchel. Not sure which color. But that I'll get at the outlets. But I'm really digging the new embossed leathers. Mostly the Lizard Shopper. Love the grey. But the browns are lux looking. Ugh. Trying to be good. 
Anybody grab anything? I think there were a few new TSV owners here. That bag grew on me. I bet it looks better in person. Tempting.


----------



## darcy-0702

I finally caved and ordered the TSV in taupe... couldn't resist after the last presentation. I also have the Florentine domed buckle satchel in black on the way which will be my first Florentine piece


----------



## Scooch

Bobetta said:


> I managed to hit record and then quickly dozed off last night. Been catching up on what I missed. And I gotta say, I'm craving a Small Flo Satchel. Not sure which color. But that I'll get at the outlets. But I'm really digging the new embossed leathers. Mostly the Lizard Shopper. Love the grey. But the browns are lux looking. Ugh. Trying to be good.
> Anybody grab anything? I think there were a few new TSV owners here. That bag grew on me. I bet it looks better in person. Tempting.




I have the TSV in grey, and I truly love it! It's much better in person!


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> I finally caved and ordered the TSV in taupe... couldn't resist after the last presentation. I also have the Florentine domed buckle satchel in black on the way which will be my first Florentine piece




I had the red in my cart first, then switched to the taupe and then fell asleep! I never pushed the button. I like it, but I'm struggling with others on my wish list too and I can't get them all. I have two Chelsea's that I don't carry that often because they are large for me so I don't know if I'd carry this one as much either. The new logo and turn lock is getting to me though. What to do, what to do. Congrats! The taupe is beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I managed to hit record and then quickly dozed off last night. Been catching up on what I missed. And I gotta say, I'm craving a Small Flo Satchel. Not sure which color. But that I'll get at the outlets. But I'm really digging the new embossed leathers. Mostly the Lizard Shopper. Love the grey. But the browns are lux looking. Ugh. Trying to be good.
> Anybody grab anything? I think there were a few new TSV owners here. That bag grew on me. I bet it looks better in person. Tempting.




Nothing yet Bobetta, but I'm really having a hard time. I want so many bags right now! I watched a Youtuber last night who was featuring her new small satchel in natural and now I want it! Ugh, does this ever end? I also want the pebbled leather domed satchel in caramel I think. Then I want a logo lock in Bordeaux. But what about that new Santorini satchel or belted shopper. :sigh: it's hopeless.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> I have the TSV in grey, and I truly love it! It's much better in person!




It's gorgeous in that color. I'm struggling with what color I want. It's between grey, taupe, and red. Do you think the leather will soften? Or will it stay stiff like saffiano? They seem to be describing it like it's similar to saffiano.


----------



## Rstar

Can someone please post a picture when qvc is presenting Carley Olivia or the Madeline satchel? I missed the presentation and no video is posted  and I'm on a road trip  with spotty coverage.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Nothing yet Bobetta, but I'm really having a hard time. I want so many bags right now! I watched a Youtuber last night who was featuring her new small satchel in natural and now I want it! Ugh, does this ever end? I also want the pebbled leather domed satchel in caramel I think. Then I want a logo lock in Bordeaux. But what about that new Santorini satchel or belted shopper. :sigh: it's hopeless.




I like the TSV. A lot. But I'm going to hold my breath and wait for the day to pass. Lol. Then I'm safe. I have the Chelsea and I like it a lot. I have the dark grey. So being I have the Chelsea, I don't need two of this "similar" style. I would've grabbed the grey if I was. The taupe is nice too. The bone was very tempting! But that's gone now. Lol. 
But being you have Chelsea's and don't use them, I don't know if you'll grab this one. And I'm guessing the leather is like the Saffiano. Looks like it. 
And you know how much I love my Natural Flo. I'm actually craving it in a Small or Mini now. Ugh! It never ends.


----------



## Bobetta

Rstar said:


> Can someone please post a picture when qvc is presenting Carley Olivia or the Madeline satchel? I missed the presentation and no video is posted  and I'm on a road trip  with spotty coverage.




There's another show coming up at 2 pm. Maybe they'll present it or load a video. 
If I catch the show and I see it, I'll post.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I like the TSV. A lot. But I'm going to hold my breath and wait for the day to pass. Lol. Then I'm safe. I have the Chelsea and I like it a lot. I have the dark grey. So being I have the Chelsea, I don't need two of this "similar" style. I would've grabbed the grey if I was. The taupe is nice too. The bone was very tempting! But that's gone now. Lol.
> But being you have Chelsea's and don't use them, I don't know if you'll grab this one. And I'm guessing the leather is like the Saffiano. Looks like it.
> And you know how much I love my Natural Flo. I'm actually craving it in a Small or Mini now. Ugh! It never ends.




I think you're right out the TSV. I took my natural Stanwich out and put it on display to remind me I already have a bag in this color. Lol! Sometimes I need reminding.


----------



## Rstar

Bobetta said:


> There's another show coming up at 2 pm. Maybe they'll present it or load a video.
> If I catch the show and I see it, I'll post.



Thank you B!


----------



## Bobetta

Rstar said:


> Thank you B!




You're welcome. I'm watching (and recording) so far. And in their preview, they showed a pic. Keep you posted on mod shots.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I think you're right out the TSV. I took my natural Stanwich out and put it on display to remind me I already have a bag in this color. Lol! Sometimes I need reminding.




I need reminding too! Lol. I have same styles different colors. But the Natural might be my first double color, same style, different size. 
Sheesh. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

I'm here. So far. Anyone watching? I like this Croco Belted Shopper but I think I'm feeling the Lizard embossed more. I need to fight the urge to buy anything! Lol. Gotta hit an outlet. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm here. I love that gray Croco. I'm undecided between the lizard and this. I have to see them at the outlet to make a choice I think. I really like this style too.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I'm here. I love that gray Croco. I'm undecided between the lizard and this. I have to see them at the outlet to make a choice I think. I really like this style too.




Yes! I didn't even realize that bag there was grey until she pointed it out. It is nice. And the wine colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

I like that one too.


----------



## Vicmarie

Wanted that croco shopper in grey sooooo bad and hubby did not catch on to my hint lol . Now they are sold out   
Maybe he pretended not to notice lol


----------



## Bobetta

Rstar said:


> Thank you B!




They're showing Madeline now. Any color preference? They're cute. I'm liking them.


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> Wanted that croco shopper in grey sooooo bad and hubby did not catch on to my hint lol . Now they are sold out
> Maybe he pretended not to notice lol




Lol! That's funny. It sold out already? I liked that one a lot. Of course. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Wanted that croco shopper in grey sooooo bad and hubby did not catch on to my hint lol . Now they are sold out
> Maybe he pretended not to notice lol




The gray sold out?  I think CFC said these will be at the outlet soon. I think. I might be mixing it up with another bag but I thought she said these and the Santorini as well.


----------



## Bobetta

Rstar said:


> Thank you B!




And a couple of mod shots.


----------



## Bobetta

I'm liking that Madeline bag. Looks light and comfy to carry. And I love that shape. Of course I like the gray but the brown and navy are adorable.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> The gray sold out?  I think CFC said these will be at the outlet soon. I think. I might be mixing it up with another bag but I thought she said these and the Santorini as well.




I'm going to try to hit the outlet in the next week or two. I don't want to go after Thanksgiving season. I hope they have some styles there. Holding out.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I'm going to try to hit the outlet in the next week or two. I don't want to go after Thanksgiving season. I hope they have some styles there. Holding out.




I'm holding out too so far but I'm dying for a new bag!


----------



## Bobetta

Omg! The Bristol in grey. Ugh. Been wanting to see this for a long time. Be strong. Ugh. Be strong.


----------



## Twoboyz

It's so pretty. Hurry, it's limited. However it might be at the outlet at a better discount.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> It's so pretty. Hurry, it's limited. However it might be at the outlet at a better discount.




I already put it in my cart. Lol. Now the clock is ticking. Ugh! I really should not! And it might be at the outlet. Maybe. But it is such a popular color. Crummy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I already put it in my cart. Lol. Now the clock is ticking. Ugh! I really should not! And it might be at the outlet. Maybe. But it is such a popular color. Crummy.




I just love that red edging on the gray. It's good you got it because it's gone! I saw the Crimson at the outlet for $128 a few weeks back. Stunning color!


----------



## Twoboyz

The marine is so nice too.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> The marine is so nice too.




It sooo is. Was just thinking that.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> The marine is so nice too.


In my cart


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> In my cart




Nice!!! You're going to get it? Or still debating?


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> In my cart




You got it before is was gone! Yay. I hope I can find it at the outlet because I'm going to snatch that up there.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gosh I'm still loving that TSV in red.


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> I'm here. I love that gray Croco. I'm undecided between the lizard and this. I have to see them at the outlet to make a choice I think. I really like this style too.



I ordered the charcoal twice and sent them both back because of the strong chemical smell, maybe it won't bother you but I couldn't deal with the smell. I am very sensitive to odors so maybe it won't bother everyone but it did me.


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> I ordered the charcoal twice and sent them both back because of the strong chemical smell, maybe it won't bother you but I couldn't deal with the smell. I am very sensitive to odors so maybe it won't bother everyone but it did me.




Thanks for he info Duckies. I will make sure to check that when I see it IRL.  It must be the coating. I hope it dissipates over time. I have the croco fino satchel from last year and it just smells like leather, but I don't remember how it smelled when I got it. I imagine if it was strong I would have noticed it.


----------



## duckiesforme

I exchanged the charcoal for the bordeaux campbell hobo and it had a faint chemical smell but it wasn't as strong as the charcoal and it did go away so the charcoal might have too if I would've kept it but I was afraid to keep it at the time just in case it wouldn't go away and I would be stuck with it and I know I would not have carried it. I have a croco fino hobo in t-moro and didn't have a smell at all when I got it.


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> I exchanged the charcoal for the bordeaux campbell hobo and it had a faint chemical smell but it wasn't as strong as the charcoal and it did go away so the charcoal might have too if I would've kept it but I was afraid to keep it at the time just in case it wouldn't go away and I would be stuck with it and I know I would not have carried it. I have a croco fino hobo in t-moro and didn't have a smell at all when I got it.




Very interesting. So it could be the die or the coating and maybe it dissipates over time and you just got ones in different stages of that happening.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> Nice!!! You're going to get it? Or still debating?


Debating.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> You got it before is was gone! Yay. I hope I can find it at the outlet because I'm going to snatch that up there.


Call. I am sure someone has it. 30 off wit $25 off


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> The marine is so nice too.



I've got the marine in my cart.  LOL


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> It's so pretty. Hurry, it's limited. However it might be at the outlet at a better discount.




I got mine at the outlet for 50% off last month I think. I would call before ordering. Coming home from a road trip right now so I can't watch but I want to thank everyone for the updates


----------



## PcanTannedBty

darcy-0702 said:


> I finally caved and ordered the TSV in taupe... couldn't resist after the last presentation. I also have the Florentine domed buckle satchel in black on the way which will be my first Florentine piece




Yay!!! Lively choices. I got it in grey. &#128515;&#128515;. Can't wait to see your buckle satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> I got mine at the outlet for 50% off last month I think. I would call before ordering. Coming home from a road trip right now so I can't watch but I want to thank everyone for the updates




Nice! I can certainly deal with 50% off! Thanks. I will check my outlet first and then start calling. The marine is so rich looking.


----------



## Vicmarie

You girls who are close to the outlets are so lucky


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay!!! Lively choices. I got it in grey. &#128515;&#128515;. Can't wait to see your buckle satchel.




The red is in my cart. 

Hey, I PM'd you but you can ignore it. It was about the red as is logo lock but it was gone almost as quickly as it appeared.


----------



## darcy-0702

Doing lots of damage today... in addition to my two bags, I got the Charlotte in caramel for my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> You girls who are close to the outlets are so lucky




Sometimes I think it's a blessing and a curse. Lol  I almost went this morning but I slept in. If you don't go early the parking hassle is not worth it. I stayed away because the Sabrina isn't there yet and that's the one I really want. I would end up buying something else because I just can't walk out of there empty handed. Instead now I sit here obsessing over several bags I want on QVC!


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Doing lots of damage today... in addition to my two bags, I got the Charlotte in caramel for my daughter for Christmas.




Nice Christmas present! I hope she likes it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Nice! I can certainly deal with 50% off! Thanks. I will check my outlet first and then start calling. The marine is so rich looking.


They back to 30


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They back to 30




Thanks C. That's a big bummer. I guess I'll wait a little


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Sometimes I think it's a blessing and a curse. Lol  I almost went this morning but I slept in. If you don't go early the parking hassle is not worth it. I stayed away because the Sabrina isn't there yet and that's the one I really want. I would end up buying something else because I just can't walk out of there empty handed. Instead now I sit here obsessing over several bags I want on QVC!




That Sabrina is gorg !!! What color do you wanna get ??


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> That Sabrina is gorg !!! What color do you wanna get ??




Red.  I love it! I also like the chestnut but I feel like I have enough brown bags.


----------



## Vicmarie

I can't wait to see a video of that !! I wonder if you have to baby those bags


----------



## Vicmarie

Now I like the santorini !! Ahhh . Did anyone order this bag ?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I can't wait to see a video of that !! I wonder if you have to baby those bags




Lol, you know I will.  I think they do need to be babied. The scratches don't rub out. That's the only thing I don't like but it's just so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Now I like the santorini !! Ahhh . Did anyone order this bag ?




MiaBorsa and MaryBel have them. They love them. In fact Sarah said it was probably her favorite Dooney in her whole collection. I think they posted in the reveal thread or maybe Sarah has a separate thread. I'm not sure. I want one too.


----------



## tlo

Vicmarie said:


> Now I like the santorini !! Ahhh . Did anyone order this bag ?



Hi VM!  I have the Santorini satchel and wallet in TMoro.  It is STUNNING and looks like it should cost 4 figures.  I posted a pic in the mini reveal thread.

MiaBorsa has the Santorini Drawstring and wallet in TMoro.  Her's is posted there as well.  I can not recommend the Santorini line enough!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Now I like the santorini !! Ahhh . Did anyone order this bag ?




Do you still like the gray Croco shopper? They are back in stock.


----------



## Vicmarie

Whaaaaat !!!


----------



## Vicmarie

tlo said:


> Hi VM!  I have the Santorini satchel and wallet in TMoro.  It is STUNNING and looks like it should cost 4 figures.  I posted a pic in the mini reveal thread.
> 
> 
> 
> MiaBorsa has the Santorini Drawstring and wallet in TMoro.  Her's is posted there as well.  I can not recommend the Santorini line enough!!




Thank you so much for that !! Now I dunno which one to pick !!! They are both so beautiful . I guess I need to decide which one is more versatile


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Do you still like the gray Croco shopper? They are back in stock.




That " what!!" Was supposed to be quoted on this 
Lol...awe man I love them both


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> That " what!!" Was supposed to be quoted on this
> Lol...awe man I love them both




Haha, I had a feeling. Maybe we posted at the same time and they did it alphabetically. Rotfl.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well I broke down and ordered the red TSV.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, I had a feeling. Maybe we posted at the same time and they did it alphabetically. Rotfl.




I don't see it back in stock ! 
Lol that's too funny..I posted it and I was like hmmm that's not how it's supposed to look ! Lol

I'm perched up on my recliner ATM just scrolling everywhere on my iPad . There are sooo many cute styles right now


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I don't see it back in stock !
> Lol that's too funny..I posted it and I was like hmmm that's not how it's supposed to look ! Lol
> 
> I'm perched up on my recliner ATM just scrolling everywhere on my iPad . There are sooo many cute styles right now




I'm perched on my couch. Lol. Oh, you meant the lighter gray. I'm sorry, I thought you meant the charcoal, darker gray. Oopsie. Sorry about that.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Well I broke down and ordered the red TSV.



Congrats TB!!!  I hope you love it!!!  But don't give up on the red Sabrina!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Well I broke down and ordered the red TSV.




Congrats !!! I'm glad the bone isn't in stock o else I might have broken down too


----------



## tlo

I almost made it through the day but just caved.  Ordered the gray Santorini belted shopper.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I almost made it through the day but just caved.  Ordered the gray Santorini belted shopper.




We are a weak bunch! Lol. Congrats. I hope you love it. I love the look of the shopper.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Congrats !!! I'm glad the bone isn't in stock o else I might have broken down too




The bone was really pretty. I guess everyone thought so.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> We are a weak bunch! Lol. Congrats. I hope you love it. I love the look of the shopper.



Yes, we are a sad, pitiful bunch!....................BUT we have GREAT looking bags!!!!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

tlo said:


> Yes, we are a sad, pitiful bunch!....................BUT we have GREAT looking bags!!!!!!




I'm so close to doing it with you !


----------



## tlo

RebeccaJ said:


> That brown pebbled leather is soooo pretty.  I went for the belted shopper, reminded me of the Brahmin Mini Arno.  At least I hope it will.



I hope you love it!  Can't wait to see your pics.

I went for the gray Santorini belted shopper.  I'm so weak!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms.Library

I ordered the logo lock in dark gray.  I mailed it to my mom's house so I'll have something good to open on Christmas!!!   Also, hoping that will keep me from buying another bag before then.  What do you think my odds are??


----------



## Ms.Library

tlo said:


> Yes, we are a sad, pitiful bunch!....................BUT we have GREAT looking bags!!!!!!



I just told my friends that I've got lots of cute clothes and great bags but no money to go anywhere with them!!  I guess I will look stylish sitting at home!


----------



## tlo

Ms.Library said:


> I just told my friends that I've got lots of cute clothes and great bags but no money to go anywhere with them!!  I guess I will look stylish sitting at home!





You knowk, I don't care about clothes, just bags.

I tell people that my style is Fido's A#$ with a great purse!


----------



## tlo

Vicmarie said:


> I'm so close to doing it with you !



You know we are here to  enable......errrrr I mean help you!!!


----------



## tlo

Ms.Library said:


> I ordered the logo lock in dark gray.  I mailed it to my mom's house so I'll have something good to open on Christmas!!!   Also, hoping that will keep me from buying another bag before then.  What do you think my odds are??



UMMMMMM......if you are like me, you won't make it!  

But you picked a great bag!  I have 4 Logo Locks.  It is awesome.  I've been trying to resist the dark gray.  SUCH a pretty color!!

I hope you love it!!!!


----------



## Ms.Library

Thanks, I have been thinking about getting one for awhile.  I was torn between the bordeaux and the dark gray, but finally went with the gray as they kept saying that was the in color!  I am so bad.  I just bought some Vera Bradley stuff and a Coach bag this week.  I just can't seem to make myself stop, especially if it is a good deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> I ordered the logo lock in dark gray.  I mailed it to my mom's house so I'll have something good to open on Christmas!!!   Also, hoping that will keep me from buying another bag before then.  What do you think my odds are??




Congrats! The gray is so pretty. Great idea shipping it there so you are not tempted to open it. Well.... If you're anything like me....no chance! Lol. Good luck.


----------



## Vicmarie

tlo said:


> You know we are here to  enable......errrrr I mean help you!!!




Lol !!! You guys are the lil devil on my shoulder for sure !!


----------



## Bobetta

It's that time again. Showtime. It's been so hard to resist buying. I'm doing ok so far. Living through the purchasers on here. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Ms.Library said:


> I ordered the logo lock in dark gray.  I mailed it to my mom's house so I'll have something good to open on Christmas!!!   Also, hoping that will keep me from buying another bag before then.  What do you think my odds are??




Great choice!! And great color. I've been eyeing that dark grey Logo. Can't go wrong. And awesome idea about shipping it to mom's house. Lol. Not sure if it'll stop you from adding more. But it's a good plan.


----------



## Twoboyz

What is Jill saying the black pebbled leather dome satchel is brand new today, never seen it. What?! It was a TSV last year.


----------



## elbgrl

Love that "Pippi" bag.  I have her in aqua, and I'd like another.


----------



## Twoboyz

Me too. I have the black. I want another one too.


----------



## _Vee_

Twoboyz said:


> What is Jill saying the black pebbled leather dome satchel is brand new today, never seen it. What?! It was a TSV last year.




Noticed that too and I sat here saying  "whaaaa?"


----------



## tlo

Ms.Library said:


> Thanks, I have been thinking about getting one for awhile.  I was torn between the bordeaux and the dark gray, but finally went with the gray as they kept saying that was the in color!  I am so bad.  I just bought some Vera Bradley stuff and a Coach bag this week.  I just can't seem to make myself stop, especially if it is a good deal!



Both colors are stunning.  There isn't a bad color in the bunch!  At least you are getting good deals!!!


----------



## tlo

Vicmarie said:


> Lol !!! You guys are the lil devil on my shoulder for sure !!



Yes we are!!!

I don't buy near as many bags when I stay off of tpf, but then I miss everyone and all the fun!!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> What is Jill saying the black pebbled leather dome satchel is brand new today, never seen it. What?! It was a TSV last year.



I know!!!  Where has she been?


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I know!!!  Where has she been?




I'm kinda surprised because I thought Jill was a Dooney girl.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm kinda surprised because I thought Jill was a Dooney girl.



I know.  She says she is


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> What is Jill saying the black pebbled leather dome satchel is brand new today, never seen it. What?! It was a TSV last year.




That confused me too. Lol. I was like, huh? I know they were out of stock for a while. Maybe that threw her off? Lol. Weird.


----------



## Bobetta

Lol. Back on again. I forgot how many Dooney shows are on when it's a Dooney TSV day. So far, I haven't bought anything. I let the Grey Bristol slip out of my cart. Tough call but I'm ok with it. Sort of. lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Lol. Back on again. I forgot how many Dooney shows are on when it's a Dooney TSV day. So far, I haven't bought anything. I let the Grey Bristol slip out of my cart. Tough call but I'm ok with it. Sort of. lol.




I'm back too. Awwww you didn't get it? Well, congrats in staying strong.  I think when I checked back it was back in stock so you might still have a chance.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I didn't realize how beautiful the color Marine is...


----------



## Twoboyz

I know what you mean. I think it hit me in the earlier show when they showed the bristol. It was so gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Does anyone know if the Santanori lizard will  show up at outlets?


----------



## Twoboyz

I think CFC said it should be there soon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I know what you mean. I think it hit me in the earlier show when they showed the bristol. It was so gorgeous!




I don't have a navy bag in my collection because I'm not a navy girl but this would be the perfect alternative to satisfy a navy fix


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does anyone know if the Santanori lizard will  show up at outlets?




The Santanori would be nice in red I think.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I don't have a navy bag in my collection because I'm not a navy girl but this would be the perfect alternative to satisfy a navy fix




Yeah it's a nice dark navy that I think will go with everything.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Santanori would be nice in red I think.




I think so too. I wish they had more colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

It looks like a big satchel. I thought it was the larger one at first, but it's not the large in the description. Could they be presenting the wrong bag? Maybe I'm imagining things


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I think CFC said it should be there soon.




Yeah. I'm trying to be at strong. I let the Bristol go. But these exotics are tempting. I'm going to wait to see what the outlets will carry. I love all the colors, actually. So I could wait and grab whatever appears. Loving the Santorini in the Belted Shopper. Oh, yeah.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. I'm trying to be at strong. I let the Bristol go. But these exotics are tempting. I'm going to wait to see what the outlets will carry. I love all the colors, actually. So I could wait and grab whatever appears. Loving the Santorini in the Belted Shopper. Oh, yeah.




I love that belted shopper. I might like it more than the satchel, but I'm afraid it's too big for everyday.


----------



## Rstar

Bobetta said:


> They're showing Madeline now. Any color preference? They're cute. I'm liking them.
> View attachment 2807851



Thank you Bobetta for the mod shots and presentation pics. Madeline is cute in that grey and cranberry, I finally saw the video for Madeline and Olivia, I like olivia in the darker colors. I've seen some Carleys IRL and they can look plastic in brighter colors like the Eva.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I love that belted shopper. I might like it more than the satchel, but I'm afraid it's too big for everyday.




When I saw it at the outlet in the Samba leather, it didn't look too big. But I'll have to check it out again on the next trip. Love the classy look.


----------



## Bobetta

Rstar said:


> Thank you Bobetta for the mod shots and presentation pics. Madeline is cute in that grey and cranberry, I finally saw the video for Madeline and Olivia, I like olivia in the darker colors. I've seen some Carleys IRL and they can look plastic in brighter colors like the Eva.




You're welcome. Glad you got a chance to check out the video. 
They also had another Carley bag - the Daniella. Like a small tote. But I couldn't load the pics. Weird. 
But I like these bags. Looks comfy and durable. I liked the grey too. And the navy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> When I saw it at the outlet in the Samba leather, it didn't look too big. But I'll have to check it out again on the next trip. Love the classy look.




I saw it at Macy's and tried it on and it seemed okay size wise but I feel like it will be heavy. Who am I kidding, heavy isn't a deal breaker if I love a bag.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I saw it at Macy's and tried it on and it seemed okay size wise but I feel like it will be heavy. Who am I kidding, heavy isn't a deal breaker if I love a bag.




Yeah. Lol. I was going to say - heavy is a deal breaker? From a Dooney girl? But you're so right - only for the right bag. I get that. 
Ugh. I'm craving something. I just don't know what I want. (I sound like I'm at a restaurant. Hungry. lol.) I need an outlet fix. Big time!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Me too!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I think CFC said it should be there soon.



I don't think it will be shippable for a while, for those of us that aren't near an outlet dang it!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I love that belted shopper. I might like it more than the satchel, but I'm afraid it's too big for everyday.



The shopper is really not big.  I would call it and the reg. satchel a large medium bag is that makes sense.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> The shopper is really not big.  I would call it and the reg. satchel a large medium bag is that makes sense.




It sure does. Thanks T. I really do love it and the lock looks cute on it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Omg the Lockwood! I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Sue said the leather part is Florentine. It doesn't really look like Florentine does it?


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Sue said the leather part is Florentine. It doesn't really look like Florentine does it?



No it doesn't!!!  OMG!!  What to do!  I've got another santorini satchel and the lark wood in my cart.  ACK!!!!  Which one??????


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> No it doesn't!!!  OMG!!  What to do!  I've got another santorini satchel and the lark wood in my cart.  ACK!!!!  Which one??????




I don't know! That's a tough one and I'm battling it myself. I love that Lockwood though.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I don't know! That's a tough one and I'm battling it myself. I love that Lockwood though.



This may be one of those times to get them both home and see.  But you know how that can go!  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> This may be one of those times to get them both home and see.  But you know how that can go!  LOL




Only too well!  I'm going to wait until they get to the outlet so I can try them on. I do t want to order anything else since I already have the TSV coming.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Only too well!  I'm going to wait until they get to the outlet so I can try them on. I do t want to order anything else since I already have the TSV coming.



I don't have an outlet and the stores here don't carry all the colors.  Just the basic colors.

I have the gray shopper coming so I may leave it at that and be done.


----------



## Twoboyz

You can't lose with that great shopper it's gorgeous! I think you done good girlfriend!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> You can't lose with that great shopper it's gorgeous! I think you done good girlfriend!



Thanks!  I went ahead and ordered the satchel too.  I'll decide between them when I get them home.

Now I'm off to bed.

Have a great night TB!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Thanks!  I went ahead and ordered the satchel too.  I'll decide between them when I get them home.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm off to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night TB!!




You too T. I can't wait to see your reveals.


----------



## darcy-0702

I really want that Bristol satchel in marine too :/


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, I tried to be good.     I didn't watch the TSV show, but then yesterday I couldn't resist checking out a few videos.   When I saw the Santorini Belted Shopper it was all over.  I checked Macy's to see if they had it so I could snag one for the F&F sale, but no dice.  So, I bent over and ordered from QVC in the cognac.  ARGH.   I'm so weak, but that lizard embossing is the prettiest ever.   

I hope everyone loves their new stuff!


----------



## Twoboyz

Lol Sarah  the cognac is my favorite in the Santorini and Croco. I love this shopper. I think it's my favorite of the styles with the lock. I can't wait to see your cognac! It's beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Lol Sarah  the cognac is my favorite in the Santorini and Croco. I love this shopper. I think it's my favorite of the styles with the lock. I can't wait to see your cognac! It's beautiful!



When I saw that bag I knew it was all over, TB!   I had to agree with Lisa...the Santorini cognac color looks like vintage lizard...OMG.   I can't wait to get my new shopper!


----------



## RebeccaJ

That bag is gorgeous.  I kept putting all in my cart and wound up with black, but I loved then all!!!  I am excited for this one.  I bought a watch too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> That bag is gorgeous.  I kept putting all in my cart and wound up with black, but I loved then all!!!  I am excited for this one.  I bought a watch too.



I love the black!   That was my second choice, but I just bought that similar black MK croco belted shopper, so I went for the cognac.   I looked at the watches, too!!   Which watch did you buy?  The one I was looking at didn't have the dimensions of the face, so I passed on it.


----------



## elbgrl

That Santorini was gorgeous!  

I ended up ordering the bristol in denim and the kingston in ivy.  Probably won't keep both, but couldn't decide, so I said what the heck!  

Anyone else interested in the bristol, the colors that sold out yesterday are back in stock today, and the easy pay is still good.


----------



## darcy-0702

elbgrl said:


> That Santorini was gorgeous!
> 
> I ended up ordering the bristol in denim and the kingston in ivy.  Probably won't keep both, but couldn't decide, so I said what the heck!
> 
> Anyone else interested in the bristol, the colors that sold out yesterday are back in stock today, and the easy pay is still good.



Loving the Bristol in marine and I'm not a blue bag person &#10084;


----------



## elbgrl

darcy-0702 said:


> Loving the Bristol in marine and I'm not a blue bag person &#10084;



Started to order it in marine, but decided that  I wanted just a bit more color, so I ended up getting denim.  Hope its a keeper.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> That Santorini was gorgeous!
> 
> I ended up ordering the bristol in denim and the kingston in ivy.  Probably won't keep both, but couldn't decide, so I said what the heck!
> 
> Anyone else interested in the bristol, the colors that sold out yesterday are back in stock today, and the easy pay is still good.




Great choices E! I hope you can decide between the two. I love the Bristol in marine and funny I was just on the Q and noticed they were all back in stock. I think I'm going to wait to hopefully find them at the outlet. I love the Crimson too


----------



## elbgrl

Crimson made my cart too.  I had a hard time deciding.


----------



## Ms.Library

I like that Bristol in crimson!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Sue said the leather part is Florentine. It doesn't really look like Florentine does it?




This post was in reference to the Lockwood Satchel with the leather and Nubuck. Just to clarify, I looked up the description on Dooney.com and here is what it shows. It's samba leather, not Florentine. There is not much of a description on QVC. 

From Dooney.com:
The Lockwood Collection combines soft nubuck pockets with supple samba leather for a handsome two-toned look. Contrast stitching, matte gold hardware and a custom enameled lock add the perfect accents.


----------



## Twoboyz

Dooney is on for 2 hours now. Then again from 6-7 central time. I'm watching. It's my last day off before going back to work.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Dooney is on for 2 hours now. Then again from 6-7 central time. I'm watching. It's my last day off before going back to work.




I'm watching too ! Nothing has really caught my attention so far :/ I think the bitsy is cute but I don't dig those colors


----------



## Twoboyz

I kind of like that tote they just showed but it's pricey for a coated cotton bag. I like the satchel in that style but I wish it didn't have the green accent piping.


----------



## Punkie

Twoboyz said:


> I kind of like that tote they just showed but it's pricey for a coated cotton bag. I like the satchel in that style but I wish it didn't have the green accent piping.


Ok I am glad I am not the only one. To me I just can't pay that much for Coated Cotton. Leather? Yea, but not coated cotton.


----------



## Bobetta

Missed it. Did I miss anything? Doesn't seem like I did. Good! Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I didn't watch, either.   Frankly, I'm tired of  QVC's prices.  I'm returning the Santorini belted shopper that I bought from Q because I bought one from Dooney's Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale for 30% off and free shipping.   I also added a gray Stanwich to my order that was on sale for $199, and it also got 30% off!   So, a gray Stanwich w/t'moro trim for $139!!


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't watch, either.   Frankly, I'm tired of  QVC's prices.  I'm returning the Santorini belted shopper that I bought from Q because I bought one from Dooney's Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale for 30% off and free shipping.   I also added a gray Stanwich to my order that was on sale for $199, and it also got 30% off!   So, a gray Stanwich w/t'moro trim for $139!!




Wow! You did awesome. Where did you find that? Dooney or ILoveDooney?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Wow! You did awesome. Where did you find that? Dooney or ILoveDooney?



On Dooney.com.   There are several bags under the "Cyber Monday" sale, including the Stanwich in specific colors for $199.  When your order totals over $400, they automatically apply the 30% off.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Bobetta said:


> Missed it. Did I miss anything? Doesn't seem like I did. Good! Lol.




I believe another is coming on in 5 minutes


----------



## Trudysmom

Just started.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wish there was diff. hardware on some of them.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't watch, either.   Frankly, I'm tired of  QVC's prices.  I'm returning the Santorini belted shopper that I bought from Q because I bought one from Dooney's Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale for 30% off and free shipping.  * I also added a gray Stanwich to my order that was on sale for $199, and it also got 30% off!   So, a gray Stanwich w/t'moro trim for $139!!    *





Hi Sarah
It really was shameful with all the Dooney's on sale today that Q couldn't even come off S&H.  

That's why you are Sensei.... can't wait to see your pictures

I did get a Kiss lock of ILD that they only make for Q and stuff from alot of other places.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

I ended up getting another Q as-is item since I'm not feeling anything they are showing. Hope it turns out as well as the last one I received! I ordered the Dorothy wristlet in nubuk


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I really kinda like the Sutton Satchel but can't get past the strap. Why do they do that???


----------



## hopi

Love this Sutton Sydney satchel


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

PcanTannedBty said:


> I really kinda like the Sutton Satchel but can't get past the strap. Why do they do that???[
> 
> Do what with the strap?


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> I really kinda like the Sutton Satchel but can't get past the strap.* Why do they do that???*


*
*


??
It comes off or you don't like where it hooks


----------



## PcanTannedBty

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really kinda like the Sutton Satchel but can't get past the strap. Why do they do that???[
> 
> Do what with the strap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way it connects on the bag. It looks awkward to me. Just not my preference.
Click to expand...


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

PcanTannedBty said:


> S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way it connects on the bag. It looks awkward to me. Just not my preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...I see!!
Click to expand...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> It comes off or you don't like where it hooks




Yes, I don't like where it hooks. That's the deal breaker for me when they hook like this. It's just not my preference because I don't ever use the strap but like how it looks just hanging down. I feel weird without the strap on a satchel. I'm being really anal. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way it connects on the bag. It looks awkward to me. J*ust not my preference*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also prefer the hardware to be added to the side. Probably a cheap way to add the strap.
Click to expand...


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I don't like where it hooks. That's the deal breaker for me when they hook like this. It's just not my preference because I don't ever use the strap but like how it looks just hanging down. I feel weird without the strap on a satchel. *I'm being really anal*. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



For $270 plus S&H, the hooks should be added to the side.  I love the bag, sorry that couldn't have gone that extra step.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  do you have a Stanwich in your collection already?   I'm wondering if the tabs on the front will stay down or curl up when the bag slouches.  That what has kept me from buying the Stanwich so far.  But the grey is so pretty and the price is so good,  I'm very tempted.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> For $270 plus S&H, the hooks should be added to the side.  I love the bag, sorry that couldn't have gone that extra step.




I agree!! I've been looking for a Signature bag like this so this was really tough for me to pass up because if that dang strap.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  do you have a Stanwich in your collection already?   I'm wondering if the tabs on the front will stay down or curl up when the bag slouches.  That what has kept me from buying the Stanwich so far.  But the grey is so pretty and the price is so good,  I'm very tempted.



*Hey LJ.*  I have the small Stanwich in t'moro, that I bought from Alex during the after-holiday sale last January.   I have not had any problem with the tabs curling on that one.   I know that several of the ladies here (*TLO, TwoBoyz*, etc) have the larger Stanwich so maybe they will chime in.)  

Here's my small t'moro...nearly a year old and still perfect.       (Of course, I am like you and most of my bags spend their lives in dust bags.  )


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> *Hey LJ.*  I have the small Stanwich in t'moro, that I bought from Alex during the after-holiday sale last January.   I have not had any problem with the tabs curling on that one.   I know that several of the ladies here (*TLO, TwoBoyz*, etc) have the larger Stanwich so maybe they will chime in.)
> 
> Here's my small t'moro...nearly a year old and still perfect.       (Of course, I am like you and most of my bags spend their lives in dust bags.  )



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Amazing picture
Stan is stunning
It makes me want to get the larger one in tmoro but that would mean buying alot so I could get the 30%


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  do you have a Stanwich in your collection already?   I'm wondering if the tabs on the front will stay down or curl up when the bag slouches.  That what has kept me from buying the Stanwich so far.  But the grey is so pretty and the price is so good,  I'm very tempted.




Here is how my Stanwich looks. I don't carry it much but it's sitting on my display shelf. The leather on the tabs is pretty thick, not like the tassels. It doesn't bother me, just adds a little dimension to the bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Amazing picture
> Stan is stunning
> It makes me want to get the larger one in tmoro but that would mean buying alot so I could get the 30%



I briefly considered trading Stan in a while back.  T nearly kicked my butt.     (Buy 2 Stans and a keyring; you're in the 30% off arena.  )


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I really kinda like the Sutton Satchel but can't get past the strap. Why do they do that???




I thought it would bug me and I didn't buy a zip zip satchel for a long time, however it doesn't really bother me at all now.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't watch, either.   Frankly, I'm tired of  QVC's prices.  I'm returning the Santorini belted shopper that I bought from Q because I bought one from Dooney's Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale for 30% off and free shipping.   I also added a gray Stanwich to my order that was on sale for $199, and it also got 30% off!   So, a gray Stanwich w/t'moro trim for $139!!




Great deal on that stanwich and smart thing sending back the Santorini to the Q.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I really kinda like the Sutton Satchel but can't get past the strap. Why do they do that???



I'm with you...I hate that, especially if the handles won't lie flat when using the shoulder strap.  :censor:   Of course, I have several bags made that way, so I guess it isn't a deal-breaker.     (Even some Alto and Amazon collection satchels have those annoying straps.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Great deal on that stanwich and smart thing sending back the Santorini to the Q.



I know, right??!!?   I checked my QVC order info and it turned out that I got BOTH bags from Dooney's sale for about $8 more than just the one from Q (full price, shipping, etc.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm with you...I hate that, especially if the handles won't lie flat when using the shoulder strap.  :censor:   Of course, I have several bags made that way, so I guess it isn't a deal-breaker.     (Even some Alto and Amazon collection satchels have those annoying straps.)




Oh good, someone feels the same as I about that dang strap. I really like that bag so I may break down and get it but not sure if it will show up in the outlets. That's the reason I haven't added the larger Zip Zip and Sabrina bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I know, right??!!?   I checked my QVC order info and it turned out that I got BOTH bags from Dooney's sale for about $8 more than just the one from Q (full price, shipping, etc.)




That's awesome! I ordered the gray Stanwich and the little gold Dooney key chain just to get my order up over $200.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia & Twoboyz:*  thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan*:  you are right.  I don't like handles that won't lie down.  But since I don't use the shoulder strap (ever) and I take it off to reduce the weight of the handbag,  it's never really an issue for me.  But I still agree with you,  it's a design defect and it matters to lots of women.


----------



## Bobetta

Woke up to a Dooney show in progress on QVC. Didn't know this was coming. Going to see what I missed on their page. Weird. It was a 1 am to 3 am show.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Im here. Waiting on the florentine.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Bobetta said:


> Woke up to a Dooney show in progress on QVC. Didn't know this was coming. Going to see what I missed on their page. Weird. It was a 1 am to 3 am show.



QVC has an email reminder that you can sign up for alerts.


----------



## Bobetta

FlorentineQuack said:


> QVC has an email reminder that you can sign up for alerts.




I always have QVC on. All day. Lol. It's my current phase. Just didn't check my e-mail today. I usually get the alerts. And we didn't talk about it here. Caught me off guard. 
You think they will show Florentjne? Seems like a quiet show.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm finally here and catching up on my DVR. Was at a Christmas party.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Bobetta said:


> I always have QVC on. All day. Lol. It's my current phase. Just didn't check my e-mail today. I usually get the alerts. And we didn't talk about it here. Caught me off guard.
> You think they will show Florentjne? Seems like a quiet show.



Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel in Chestnut only wow! This should be on sale.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I'm finally here and catching up on my DVR. Was at a Christmas party.



Hey TB. You didn't miss anything.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hey TB. You didn't miss anything.




Hahaha. Thanks. I'm fast forwarding.


----------



## Bobetta

FlorentineQuack said:


> Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel in Chestnut only wow! This should be on sale.




I thought the same thing. And it was obviously they're very last one. Lol. Weird.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well, as soon as I turned it on, I fell asleep. I'm watching the recording now.  I'll be at kids hockey game tonight so I'll be watching tonight's show later on a recording again.


----------



## darcy-0702

FlorentineQuack said:


> Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel in Chestnut only wow! This should be on sale.



Agreed!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I didn't watch the show, but I did order a "Bethany" watch on EP.  I was kind of disappointed that Dooney's 12DoD didn't have any watches this year.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

There's another Dooney & Bourke scheduled at 7 pm EST. Anyone going to watch that?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> There's another Dooney & Bourke scheduled at 7 pm EST. Anyone going to watch that?




I'll be tuned in!!! I missed the first show.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't watch the show, but I did order a "Bethany" watch on EP.  I was kind of disappointed that Dooney's 12DoD didn't have any watches this year.




I was eyeing that Bethany watch. They showed a glimpse of it. What color did you get??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> I was eyeing that Bethany watch. They showed a glimpse of it. What color did you get??



I got the black one, though it was hard to choose.  I hope they show that coin-edge watch in tonight's show.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Let's get this party started ladies!!!! Who's tuned in???


----------



## Trudysmom

I am here. Hope they talk about my Buckley.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Let's get this party started ladies!!!! Who's tuned in???




Ugh. Gonna have to be in DVR mode. Gotta run out for a bit. Bad timing. lol. I'll catch up through you gals and later on. Grrgh.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Ugh. Gonna have to be in DVR mode. Gotta run out for a bit. Bad timing. lol. I'll catch up through you gals and later on. Grrgh.




Awww... Well we will be here when you get back girlfriend!! I know they are going to show the Logo Lock... I just may cave tonight.


----------



## vanhornink

I'm here, watching on QVC live TV


----------



## elbgrl

I'm here for now!  That Tobi tote she is holding is beautiful!


----------



## Bobetta

What is that little cutie pie?? Trying to leave, then I saw this. Lol. Too bad I don't need such a small bag. She's adorbs. Sutton Small Grace.


----------



## elbgrl

She just said the show is going to run three hours instead of two!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww... Well we will be here when you get back girlfriend!! I know they are going to show the Logo Lock... I just may cave tonight.




Yeah??! Tonight might be the night for Logo Love?? Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> She just said the show is going to run three hours instead of two!




I caught that too!!


----------



## Bobetta

elbgrl said:


> She just said the show is going to run three hours instead of two!




For real?? So I should definitely be catching up to you gals. Just added the extra hour to the DVR. Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> What is that little cutie pie?? Trying to leave, then I saw this. Lol. Too bad I don't need such a small bag. She's adorbs. Sutton Small Grace.




That is cute. If I didn't want the Flo Huntington cross body, this would be a good one.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> That is cute. If I didn't want the Flo Huntington cross body, this would be a good one.




What's the Flo Huntington cross body? Sounds cute. Don't know that one. This bag is looking cuter and cuter. I gotta get out of here. lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww... Well we will be here when you get back girlfriend!! I know they are going to show the Logo Lock... I just may cave tonight.




I think you should go for it! I'm here in spirit. May kids hockey game but I'll go home and watch later.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> She just said the show is going to run three hours instead of two!




Oh no, I hope my DVR automatically records. Maybe I can do it from my directv app. How exciting!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> What's the Flo Huntington cross body? Sounds cute. Don't know that one. This bag is looking cuter and cuter. I gotta get out of here. lol.




Here it is... I messed the name up a little. They call it a letter carrier bag.


----------



## Punkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here it is... I messed the name up a little. They call it a letter carrier bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832632



That is a super cute bag !! I love it in black and chestnut


----------



## Punkie

OMG yall !! This binocular crossbody is super cute !! The organization looks awesome. But it looks kind of small but I want it !!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Punkie said:


> OMG yall !! This binocular crossbody is super cute !! The organization looks awesome. But it looks kind of small but I want it !!!




It is beautiful!! Loving that Marine!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here it is... I messed the name up a little. They call it a letter carrier bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832632




Oh, yes!! The letter carrier. That is cute. I liked the Flo Toggle Crossbody, too, that's in that small category. But I need to stay big. Lol. I know me by now. 

What have I missed? Been in driving mode.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Oh, yes!! The letter carrier. That is cute. I liked the Flo Toggle Crossbody, too, that's in that small category. But I need to stay big. Lol. I know me by now.
> 
> What have I missed? Been in driving mode.




You haven't missed much... Shelby Shopper, Logo Lock, pebble leather embossed wallet...


----------



## elbgrl

Good grief that logo lock in red just jumped in my cart!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Logo Lock!!! Grrrr... Not sure what color I want. Red or Grape or Black


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Good grief that logo lock in red just jumped in my cart!




Girl, I think it's about to jump in mine as well.


----------



## elbgrl

I love red and Bordeaux


----------



## elbgrl

Anndd.. the red is ordered !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I finally did it... Logo Lock in Red. I'm so excited!!! Ok, I'm done. I've ordered 3 bags this week, 2 of which I'm calling Holiday gifts.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Anndd.. the red is ordered !




Yay!!! Me too girlfriend! Bag twins!


----------



## elbgrl

We are gonna be twins!! Happy Dance !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

For the Sutton Sydney, Sue mentions the coated cotton is made in Italy. So does that mean, the tag will say that or is it still technically made in China??? I ordered this the other day but that strap is liking me. It's very long and I really don't care for how it hooks on but we'll see when I get it how it works out.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Logo Lock!!! Grrrr... Not sure what color I want. Red or Grape or Black



That made me laugh.  Congratulations and enjoy it!


----------



## Suzwhat

elbgrl said:


> Good grief that logo lock in red just jumped in my cart!



Ha ha!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> That made me laugh.  Congratulations and enjoy it!




Lol... Thank you girlfriend!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> For the Sutton Sydney, Sue mentions the coated cotton is made in Italy. So does that mean, the tag will say that or is it still technically made in China??? I ordered this the other day but that strap is liking me. It's very long and I really don't care for how it hooks on but we'll see when I get it how it works out.



I'm sure it will still say "made in China."   As for the strap, I noticed there is a little metal loop behind the handles where the strap attaches...so the handles should lay down nicely when using the long strap.   I want that bag, but seeing it already at the outlet makes me not want to pay full price.  Ack.


----------



## StillPooh

I've got the coin edge watch in my cart, but not sure it's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## elbgrl

I liked the watch a lot esp in cranberry but the face was too big for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sure it will still say "made in China."   As for the strap, I noticed there is a little metal loop behind the handles where the strap attaches...so the handles should lay down nicely when using the long strap.   I want that bag, but seeing it already at the outlet makes me not want to pay full price.  Ack.




I know right??? I see TB posted it at the outlet but it's not shippable nor is it in either of my 3 outlets yet. Didn't wanna miss out on getting it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know right??? I see TB posted it at the outlet but it's not shippable nor is it in either of my 3 outlets yet. Didn't wanna miss out on getting it.


Yeah, that's the hard part.  I don't live near an outlet,  so I have to find department store sales or whatever.   I know you are going to love that bag; it's gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I liked the watch a lot esp in cranberry but the face was too big for me.



That watch is pretty...but I agree about the size.   I ordered the patent band one earlier today and I hope it's not too big.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, so many clearance bags!


----------



## elbgrl

Just noticed that.  Glad I sent Charlotte back- she was just too small and stiff.  She's on even deeper clearance on Dooney or ILD.  She sure was beautiful though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Congrats Rosie and Pcan on your red logo lock hobo! I love that color!! I hope you love them!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> She just said the show is going to run three hours instead of two!




Thanks so much for the heads up on this Rosie. I'm so glad I saw it. I was able to set my DVR to record from the rink and now I'm home watching all three hours.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats Rosie and Pcan on your red logo lock hobo! I love that color!! I hope you love them!




Thank you TB!!! I've ordered 3 bags this week. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563; 2 were gifts to me so I feel a little better. Im really excited about it. I've been eyeing this for awhile but me being a satchel girl, I've always passed on it, so we will see. I think it's the perfect red, not to red but red enough. I only have 3 hobos in my collection so I wanted to give this one a try. I'm now officially on a bag ban... Until next year. Lol. I think I can survive that for 15 days. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you TB!!! I've ordered 3 bags this week. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563; 2 were gifts to me so I feel a little better. Im really excited about it. I've been eyeing this for awhile but me being a satchel girl, I've always passed on it, so we will see. I think it's the perfect red, not to red but red enough. I only have 3 hobos in my collection so I wanted to give this one a try. I'm now officially on a bag ban... Until next year. Lol. I think I can survive that for 15 days. &#128515;&#128515;




It is the perfect red. I always crack up when I hear "this is the last bag I'm going to purchase this year"....when it s December!  Lol. I think you can do it GF. You did it way longer before. I hope you love the bag. I have my red bag reveal coming as soon as I can get away from this TV and take some pictures.


----------



## Twoboyz

Oh gosh that Shelby is truly haunting me! Its so pretty. 

Pcan, maybe you should hold onto it a little longer.  maybe I should have too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh that Shelby is truly haunting me! Its so pretty.
> 
> Pcan, maybe you should hold onto it a little longer.  maybe I should have too.




Lol.. Yeah, I won't be able to sleep tonight. I have it packed up and printing label at work tomorrow, so I have a little time to play with. There are so many other grey bags choices To play with like the Large Croco Fino Satchel, Reg Flo and the Clayton.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol.. Yeah, I won't be able to sleep tonight. I have it packed up and printing label at work tomorrow, so I have a little time to play with. There are so many other grey bags choices To play with like the Large Croco Fino Satchel, Reg Flo and the Clayton.




Oh I know I hear you. If only funds were unlimited.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It is the perfect red. I always crack up when I hear "this is the last bag I'm going to purchase this year"....when it s December!  Lol. I think you can do it GF. You did it way longer before. I hope you love the bag. I have my red bag reveal coming as soon as I can get away from this TV and take some pictures.




Lol... I knew it was an easy promise to keep so I went with it. Lol. I can do it. I think I'm content now. I have about 4 bags I want to sell so I don't feel so bad. 

Can't wait to see your video and your beautiful bag. Ahhh, this is your red Shelby replacement??? I think you'll enjoy the satchel much better. You still get that beautiful red with the bonus contrast that you like.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I knew it was an easy promise to keep so I went with it. Lol. I can do it. I think I'm content now. I have about 4 bags I want to sell so I don't feel so bad.
> 
> Can't wait to see your video and your beautiful bag. Ahhh, this is your red Shelby replacement??? I think you'll enjoy the satchel much better. You still get that beautiful red with the bonus contrast that you like.




Hahaha, but we blew Leigh Ann's one week challenge! I kind of feel bad doing a video because of what Laurie is going through. Yes this is the one I chose for my red fix, but I think I mis spoke in an earlier post. It's not the dillen satchel. It's the pebble grain satchel so there is no contrasting trim. It's all one color like the Flo satchel.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats Rosie and Pcan on your red logo lock hobo! I love that color!! I hope you love them!





Twoboyz said:


> Thanks so much for the heads up on this Rosie. I'm so glad I saw it. I was able to set my DVR to record from the rink and now I'm home watching all three hours.



Thanks TB.  Now i have a tessuta and a logo lock coming.  And I still have Christmas shopping to do.  

Glad you got to watch the show!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Good grief that logo lock in red just jumped in my cart!






PcanTannedBty said:


> Logo Lock!!! Grrrr... Not sure what color I want. Red or Grape or Black






PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, I think it's about to jump in mine as well.






elbgrl said:


> I love red and Bordeaux






elbgrl said:


> Anndd.. the red is ordered !






PcanTannedBty said:


> I finally did it... Logo Lock in Red. I'm so excited!!! Ok, I'm done. I've ordered 3 bags this week, 2 of which I'm calling Holiday gifts.
> :santawave:
> 
> View attachment 2832657




:couch:

You all are so much more entertaining than Sandra


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks TB.  Now i have a tessuta and a logo lock coming.  And I still have Christmas shopping to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got to watch the show!




I can't wait to see those two beauties!  This pebbled red is so stunning. The blue and brown is the Tessuta you got right? I saw it at the outlet and it's so pretty!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see those two beauties!  This pebbled red is so stunning. The blue and brown is the Tessuta you got right? I saw it at the outlet and it's so pretty!



Yes, it was the marine/cocoa.  Can't wait to see it, but ILD is probably shipping it from China.  It says delivery on Friday.  

Also can't wait to see the red logo lock.  I hope IRL its the color of red I want.  I LOVE your red satchel.  I didn't see it on the DOD though.  Is that where you got it?


----------



## Twoboyz

For anyone interested, the Shelby is now available on "as is" for 5 easy payments.  They have lots of the colors.  I think all but red.  I just ordered the taupe.  I officially declare myself a Dooney hoarder.  :shame:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> For anyone interested, the Shelby is now available on "as is" for 5 easy payments.  They have lots of the colors.  I think all but red.  I just ordered the taupe.  I officially declare myself a Dooney hoarder.  :shame:



   So now "DH" has a new meaning here in the Bin.     As a fellow DH, I'm trying not to buy another saddlebag.  Ack.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> For anyone interested, the Shelby is now available on "as is" for 5 easy payments.  They have lots of the colors.  I think all but red.  I just ordered the taupe.  I officially declare myself a Dooney hoarder.  :shame:




Congrats on your taupe one!
How are you liking your red one? I'm considering getting one, not sure on what color.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> So now "DH" has a new meaning here in the Bin.     As a fellow DH, I'm trying not to buy another saddlebag.  Ack.




Rotflmao! I love it! Stay strong GF!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your taupe one!
> How are you liking your red one? I'm considering getting one, not sure on what color.




Thanks MaryBel! I don't know if congrats are in order or a smack upside the head. I sent the red one back a couple of weeks ago with the reasoning that I don't need another big bag since I already have two Chelsea's. Then I regretted it every time I saw another presentation. So I'm re ordering it. The red is gorgeous, but I think I'll get more use out of the taupe so I went for that one. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the colors.


----------



## alansgail

Have any of you ladies ordered the Sutton Hampshire tote? I just did and cannot wait to get it!
I've been looking for the PERFECT tote and I do hope this is the one. I was even looking at LV's.
I really didn't want leather because of the weight and I love how huge this one seems to be with the added plus of pockets and organization inside.

I got mine on QVC, had a hard time finding it anywhere else. Zappos has it but Macy's seems to be out. And of course the D&B website has it too.

I'd love to hear some opinions on it, it seems most of you ladies lean towards the leather Dooney's (for good reason of course, they do leather SO well.....


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel! I don't know if congrats are in order or a smack upside the head. I sent the red one back a couple of weeks ago with the reasoning that I don't need another big bag since I already have two Chelsea's. Then I regretted it every time I saw another presentation. So I'm re ordering it. The red is gorgeous, but I think I'll get more use out of the taupe so I went for that one. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the colors.


 
I didn't know you returned the red. At least you got another one to replace the void.
I can't decide on a color. First I thought the plum, then the bone and now the navy.
I gravitate more towards the navy because to me is very neutral and because I gravitate to blue bags but I already have blue totes, so I think I shouldn't go with blue, but it's so pretty. I like bone too. It looks really nice on the presentations but don't know if it would be as nice IRL. And I like plum and I don't have many purple bags but I wonder how much use I'll get. I don't think it would be as neutral as navy. What color do you think it's better of the 3?


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Have any of you ladies ordered the Sutton Hampshire tote? I just did and cannot wait to get it!
> I've been looking for the PERFECT tote and I do hope this is the one. I was even looking at LV's.
> I really didn't want leather because of the weight and I love how huge this one seems to be with the added plus of pockets and organization inside.
> 
> I got mine on QVC, had a hard time finding it anywhere else. Zappos has it but Macy's seems to be out. And of course the D&B website has it too.
> 
> I'd love to hear some opinions on it, it seems most of you ladies lean towards the leather Dooney's (for good reason of course, they do leather SO well.....




Congrats! I saw this at the outlet last weekend. It's 50% off there, but I don't know if it's shipable. I know the satchel in that style is not shipable. You can give them a call if you want to find out. I saw it at Aurora. I tried it on. It was pretty wide, meaning it stuck out from the body quite a bit when on the shoulder. It was cute though.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I didn't know you returned the red. At least you got another one to replace the void.
> I can't decide on a color. First I thought the plum, then the bone and now the navy.
> I gravitate more towards the navy because to me is very neutral and because I gravitate to blue bags but I already have blue totes, so I think I shouldn't go with blue, but it's so pretty. I like bone too. It looks really nice on the presentations but don't know if it would be as nice IRL. And I like plum and I don't have many purple bags but I wonder how much use I'll get. I don't think it would be as neutral as navy. What color do you think it's better of the 3?




That's a tough one. I definitely think the navy would be more neutral and safe. I think the bone is really pretty, but I would be afraid of dirt or color transfer. I was just watching the presentation from The weekend and they were saying that the bone has a toasted marshmallow look, like it has little flecks of beige in the pebbles. I don't think it was showing up on camera, but I bet it's really pretty IRL. I already have a white and tan tote bag so I didn't consider this color. It's pretty though. The plum I think would be pretty easy to wear too, but I think you should go with your favorite and what you gravitate to. Sorry, I wasn't much of a help.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's a tough one. I definitely think the navy would be more neutral and safe. I think the bone is really pretty, but I would be afraid of dirt or color transfer. I was just watching the presentation from The weekend and they were saying that the bone has a toasted marshmallow look, like it has little flecks of beige in the pebbles. I don't think it was showing up on camera, but I bet it's really pretty IRL. I already have a white and tan tote bag so I didn't consider this color. It's pretty though. The plum I think would be pretty easy to wear too, but I think you should go with your favorite and what you gravitate to. Sorry, I wasn't much of a help.


 
You were a lot of help! Thank you GF! 
I went with my favorite and decided to the navy and the bone too. I'm thinking I'll keep only one, but since I'm worried the bone might be not in good condition or in case I don't like the color IRL, hopefully the navy will come to the rescue.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> You were a lot of help! Thank you GF!
> I went with my favorite and decided to the navy and the bone too. I'm thinking I'll keep only one, but since I'm worried the bone might be not in good condition or in case I don't like the color IRL, hopefully the navy will come to the rescue.




Girl, you know how to do it!! I think it's a good idea to see them IRL. I just hope,you have an easy time deciding.  I hope we get good ones!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Girl, you know how to do it!! I think it's a good idea to see them IRL. I just hope,you have an easy time deciding.  I hope we get good ones!


 
I hope so too!
I also hope they process them quickly. It's bad enough that they take a week to get here!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I hope so too!
> I also hope they process them quickly. It's bad enough that they take a week to get here!




Maybe it will be short since a lot of us  have been dealing with ILD. Theirs is the slowest!


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! I saw this at the outlet last weekend. It's 50% off there, but I don't know if it's shipable. I know the satchel in that style is not shipable. You can give them a call if you want to find out. I saw it at Aurora. I tried it on. It was pretty wide, meaning it stuck out from the body quite a bit when on the shoulder. It was cute though.


Thanks for that reply, it's a brand new bag, wonder why it's 1/2 anywhere?! I might give them a call, thanks for the heads up.
It does have a wide bottom but looks like it will slouch just a bit so that should help. Won't know until I get to try it on.


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Thanks for that reply, it's a brand new bag, wonder why it's 1/2 anywhere?! I might give them a call, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> It does have a wide bottom but looks like it will slouch just a bit so that should help. Won't know until I get to try it on.




You're welcome. Yeah it seems bags are making it to the outlet quicker and quicker these days. It could be this line was never in retail? I'm not sure though. I hope you love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> For anyone interested, the Shelby is now available on "as is" for 5 easy payments.  They have lots of the colors.  I think all but red.  I just ordered the taupe.  I officially declare myself a Dooney hoarder.  :shame:




Lol... You are a mess!! I love it. The Taupe is gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> Have any of you ladies ordered the Sutton Hampshire tote? I just did and cannot wait to get it!
> I've been looking for the PERFECT tote and I do hope this is the one. I was even looking at LV's.
> I really didn't want leather because of the weight and I love how huge this one seems to be with the added plus of pockets and organization inside.
> 
> I got mine on QVC, had a hard time finding it anywhere else. Zappos has it but Macy's seems to be out. And of course the D&B website has it too.
> 
> I'd love to hear some opinions on it, it seems most of you ladies lean towards the leather Dooney's (for good reason of course, they do leather SO well.....




Oh yay!!!  Congrats!! She seems like a nice larger bag. Is be interested in your opinion once you get her. I saw that one but I ordered the Sutton Sydney for a carefree bag. I should have it by Thursday.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... You are a mess!! I love it. The Taupe is gorgeous.




Yes I am girlfriend. That's why I am in need of this big support group!


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yay!!!  Congrats!! She seems like a nice larger bag. Is be interested in your opinion once you get her. I saw that one but I ordered the Sutton Sydney for a carefree bag. I should have it by Thursday.


Pcan, the Sydney is a stunning bag but too much like my 1975 satchel (darn it!). I want it anyway......lol! I can't wait to get this big tote bag. I'll let you know my thoughts when I do.
It looks like a gorgeous line of bags.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Yes I am girlfriend. That's why I am in need of this big support group!


----------



## Bobetta

Who's seeing this OTO Dooney cell case/wallet for 47 bucks? Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

And four Easy Pays of $11.87. lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


>



Back at you Hopi


----------



## Bobetta

But it's the case that apparently doesn't fit any phones. Lol. Something's gotta fit in it. Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Who's seeing this OTO Dooney cell case/wallet for 47 bucks? Lol.



I just turned it on.  Wow, Ashley came just for this presentation? It's cute and it's a great price, but there was a youtube video on this and she said that her cell phone with the case on it did not fit.  That would be a deal breaker for me I'm afraid.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Bobetta said:


> But it's the case that apparently doesn't fit any phones. Lol. Something's gotta fit in it. Lol!




That's what I was thinking...does not fit any phones! I have the iPhone 6plus...It'd never fit in there! Lol!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I just turned it on.  Wow, Ashley came just for this presentation? It's cute and it's a great price, but there was a youtube video on this and she said that her cell phone with the case on it did not fit.  That would be a deal breaker for me I'm afraid.




I know. She really did just pop up for just that. Apparently. I had just turned it on. Lol. 
But, yeah, I guess the wallet is useless. Hence their eagerness to unload it. Maybe I should unload the Smoke and Marine out of my cart. Lol. This is how I shop in stores too, mind you. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> That's what I was thinking...does not fit any phones! I have the iPhone 6plus...It'd never fit in there! Lol!




Ooooh, you have the Plus? I think I want that one. But everyone keeps trying to talk me out of it. Saying it's too big. I don't care. You like it?? My upgrade is due in March. I tried out the Note and liked it's grandness. Lol. I have the iPhone 5 now. 
Your phone definitely would not fit in that case. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Who's seeing this OTO Dooney cell case/wallet for 47 bucks? Lol.




I watched... Did you get one?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> But it's the case that apparently doesn't fit any phones. Lol. Something's gotta fit in it. Lol!




I'm assuming you didn't get it?? Lol


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Bobetta said:


> Ooooh, you have the Plus? I think I want that one. But everyone keeps trying to talk me out of it. Saying it's too big. I don't care. You like it?? My upgrade is due in March. I tried out the Note and liked it's grandness. Lol. I have the iPhone 5 now.
> Your phone definitely would not fit in that case. Lol.




Yes! Have the plus. I had the Note 3 and loved the size, but was not a huge fan of Android. When the 6 plus came out, I thought perfect!! It's a great size for me...and as I'm getting older...my eyes need the larger size! I can't see on the smaller phones! Lol!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm assuming you didn't get it?? Lol




Still debating. Lol. Even if the reviews are crumb. How could I not grab one for 11 bucks? Forget times four. Minor detail. It's Dooney! Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Yes! Have the plus. I had the Note 3 and loved the size, but was not a huge fan of Android. When the 6 plus came out, I thought perfect!! It's a great size for me...and as I'm getting older...my eyes need the larger size! I can't see on the smaller phones! Lol!




Yeah! I know what you mean! And just seeing people with the iPhone 6, my phone/screen looks tiny! And I used my phone a lot for web browsing and here. I need a bigger screen. I had the same issue with the Note - loved the size but not crazy about the system. Can't wait!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Bobetta said:


> Yeah! I know what you mean! And just seeing people with the iPhone 6, my phone/screen looks tiny! And I used my phone a lot for web browsing and here. I need a bigger screen. I had the same issue with the Note - loved the size but not crazy about the system. Can't wait!!




I think you'd like the plus! Let me know if you get it


----------



## Twoboyz

The iphone 6 most likely wouldn't even fit in there. It is a cute little case....for other things..


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> The iphone 6 most likely wouldn't even fit in there. It is a cute little case....for other things..




I think I read in a review that the 5 doesn't even fit! Or barely. lol. Ugh.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I think I read in a review that the 5 doesn't even fit! Or barely. lol. Ugh.



Yup, I think that's the one that only fits without a case on it. Maybe it was made for an iphone 4?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

alansgail said:


> Have any of you ladies ordered the Sutton Hampshire tote? I just did and cannot wait to get it!
> I've been looking for the PERFECT tote and I do hope this is the one. I was even looking at LV's.
> I really didn't want leather because of the weight and I love how huge this one seems to be with the added plus of pockets and organization inside.
> 
> I got mine on QVC, had a hard time finding it anywhere else. Zappos has it but Macy's seems to be out. And of course the D&B website has it too.
> 
> I'd love to hear some opinions on it, it seems most of you ladies lean towards the leather Dooney's (for good reason of course, they do leather SO well.....



I bought it on QVC (it's not arrived) but I did see it in PURSE-son today at the Dooney & Bourke store at the Westchester Mall in NY. It's pretty big but oh!...what a looker! Such deep warm tones. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I bought it on QVC (it's not arrived) but I did see it in PURSE-son today at the Dooney & Bourke store at the Westchester Mall in NY. It's pretty big but oh!...what a looker! Such deep warm tones. Can't wait for it to arrive!




I'm watching a recording of the presentation right now and I agree....it's a stunner! I hope yours shows up quickly!


----------



## Bobetta

Dooney show. Just caught it. Didn't know it was on. Anyone watching?


----------



## gatorgirl07

How many times is she going to say "delicious?"


----------



## Bobetta

gatorgirl07 said:


> How many times is she going to say "delicious?"




Ugh. I was here. My kid took over the TV. Lol. Recording it. Those watches looked super pretty. But big. They were dangling on the model. My wrist would be swimming in them. Definitely would need a jewelry shop trip. But tempting.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Bobetta said:


> Ugh. I was here. My kid took over the TV. Lol. Recording it. Those watches looked super pretty. But big. They were dangling on the model. My wrist would be swimming in them. Definitely would need a jewelry shop trip. But tempting.



They are very pretty.  I really liked the cranberry colored one, but I have my pretty little (big) mk.  How many watches does one Dooney girl need???


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> How many times is she going to say "*delicious?*"



:lolots:
Guess your talking about Sharon, just turned the tv and the word delicious came out of her mouth.


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> They are very pretty.  I really liked the cranberry colored one, but I have my pretty little (big) mk.  How many watches does one *Dooney girl need*???



I was trained by this group that our shopping has nothing to do with need.

The shows are not as fun with Barbie
Not alot of colors of Lolo, Q might be edging in on a million sold

okay I'm gone with the sense of power thing


----------



## seton

sutton sydney - green trm is weird. perfect for xmas?


----------



## gatorgirl07

seton said:


> sutton sydney - green trm is weird. perfect for xmas?



I love mine.  Makes it seem very regal imo


----------



## swags

I want the logo lock in teal and the Sydney Sutton. I recorded it and am halfway thru.


----------



## Twoboyz

I missed the show  I had no idea it was on. It's not even replaying on their other channel later. Weird.


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> I missed the show  I had no idea it was on. It's not even replaying on their other channel later. Weird.


 
I fast forwarded through most of it. They started with a nylon satchel, some watches, the logo lock, the Sutton, the Shelby shopper and this little accessory. Sort of a card/phone case. It was only an hour.


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I fast forwarded through most of it. They started with a nylon satchel, some watches, the logo lock, the Sutton, the Shelby shopper and this little accessory. Sort of a card/phone case. It was only an hour.




Thanks swags. I appreciate the recap. I suppose I could watch the videos online couldn't I


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I have this bag but it's boxed up back to the Q tomorrow. I tried to like it... It did have a Xmas touch to it.


----------



## alansgail

Glitter_pixie said:


> I bought it on QVC (it's not arrived) but I did see it in PURSE-son today at the Dooney & Bourke store at the Westchester Mall in NY. It's pretty big but oh!...what a looker! Such deep warm tones. Can't wait for it to arrive!


Well my Sutton Hampshire finally arrived yesterday and..................................it's BIG!! O.k., I knew it was going to be but the problem is (and there's always a problem, right?)....I also ordered a pre-loved LV cabas mezzo because I so wanted a shoulder bag.
Now I'm left with the quandry of deciding which bag to keep.
I can't keep them both, too much $$$$!
The LV is discontinued and I took her shopping today and she was really comfortable and the PERFECT size for me so I guess I have to sadly say goodbye to my Sutton Hampshire...but not before looking at her for another day or so......she's a beautiful bag!

This may well be a decision I will regret down the road! Not that I'm keeping the cabas but that I'm letting go of the Sutton!


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Well my Sutton Hampshire finally arrived yesterday and..................................it's BIG!! O.k., I knew it was going to be but the problem is (and there's always a problem, right?)....I also ordered a pre-loved LV cabas mezzo because I so wanted a shoulder bag.
> Now I'm left with the quandry of deciding which bag to keep.
> I can't keep them both, too much $$$$!
> The LV is discontinued and I took her shopping today and she was really comfortable and the PERFECT size for me so I guess I have to sadly say goodbye to my Sutton Hampshire...but not before looking at her for another day or so......she's a beautiful bag!
> 
> This may well be a decision I will regret down the road! Not that I'm keeping the cabas but that I'm letting go of the Sutton!




That LV looks like a very comfortable bag. I can see why you love it, and especially if you got it at a great deal. I would say, maybe someday down the road you and Sutton will meet again and at a clearance price! Maybe then you can justify having both. After all it's already at the outlet at 50% off.  Enjoy your new LV. Congrats.


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> That LV looks like a very comfortable bag. I can see why you love it, and especially if you got it at a great deal. I would say, maybe someday down the road you and Sutton will meet again and at a clearance price! Maybe then you can justify having both. After all it's already at the outlet at 50% off.  Enjoy your new LV. Congrats.


Thanks, I think you're right on with that thought! Dooney's get marked down to an affordable price, LV's do too but nowhere near the bargain $$$$ that I'd want...

BTW, I forget if you're the nice person who told me about this bag being at the outlets but I did call them and they said that's one of the bags they don't ship...


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Thanks, I think you're right on with that thought! Dooney's get marked down to an affordable price, LV's do too but nowhere near the bargain $$$$ that I'd want...
> 
> BTW, I forget if you're the nice person who told me about this bag being at the outlets but I did call them and they said that's one of the bags they don't ship...




Yes I did mention I saw these there when Pcan was looking for the satchel. They told me they don't ship. They might in the future though. That sometimes changes. Hopefully....


----------



## Glitter_pixie

alansgail said:


> Well my Sutton Hampshire finally arrived yesterday and..................................it's BIG!! O.k., I knew it was going to be but the problem is (and there's always a problem, right?)....I also ordered a pre-loved LV cabas mezzo because I so wanted a shoulder bag.
> Now I'm left with the quandry of deciding which bag to keep.
> I can't keep them both, too much $$$$!
> The LV is discontinued and I took her shopping today and she was really comfortable and the PERFECT size for me so I guess I have to sadly say goodbye to my Sutton Hampshire...but not before looking at her for another day or so......she's a beautiful bag!
> 
> This may well be a decision I will regret down the road! Not that I'm keeping the cabas but that I'm letting go of the Sutton!



The LV Cabas bag is a keeper! Absolutely no doubt. And maybe one day you'll have the chance to get the Sutton Hampshire when it goes on sale.

I can say I absolutely LOVE my SHampshire bag. It's big but light and I used it today in the misty and rainy weather and wasn't worried about it a bit. It held up under the weather well and it wasn't heavy in the least. The girls behind the counter at the Dooney & Bourke outlet were admiring it. Even my DH likes the bag.


----------



## alansgail

Glitter_pixie said:


> The LV Cabas bag is a keeper! Absolutely no doubt. And maybe one day you'll have the chance to get the Sutton Hampshire when it goes on sale.
> 
> I can say I absolutely LOVE my SHampshire bag. It's big but light and I used it today in the misty and rainy weather and wasn't worried about it a bit. It held up under the weather well and it wasn't heavy in the least. The girls behind the counter at the Dooney & Bourke outlet were admiring it. Even my DH likes the bag.


It's gorgeous no doubt, just can't really afford to keep both right now so I'm making a choice.
Hopefully someday......YES, someday!!


----------



## Twoboyz

QVC show time again! This one snuck up on me


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> QVC show time again! This one snuck up on me



HI TB!

I saw it was scheduled on my DVR, that's the only way I knew.  Making tacos and watching now. Enjoy the show!


----------



## Trudysmom

Watching now.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

FQ in the house. Hey yall


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi everyone! Enjoy your tacos RN! Sounds yummy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hey I learned tonight that QVC.com now has live chat customer service which is pretty cool. It was very convenient and easy to use.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi everyone! *Enjoy your tacos RN! Sounds yummy*.



Thanks TB!  The tacos are yummy!

Ran out of pop (they're trying to make me call it "soda" here on the West Coast!), so I just got back from the corner store.  Took my Venus coin purse.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here, too. I got the Pebble Leather Phone/CC Case in marine. It'll be perfect for when I have to run down to the cafeteria at work or for a quick errand.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here, too. I got the Pebble Leather Phone/CC Case in marine. It'll be perfect for when I have to run down to the cafeteria at work or for a quick errand.




Me too!  I got the black one. It's so cute. I hope I can cram my iPhone 5
With tyke slim case on it in there.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB, that Taupe Shelby is callin me!!! It's in my cart. Grrr...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB, that Taupe Shelby is callin me!!! It's in my cart. Grrr...



Hahaha! I say go for it.  You will love it.  I'm telling you, that bag has grown on me so much.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!  The tacos are yummy!
> 
> Ran out of pop (they're trying to make me call it "soda" here on the West Coast!), so I just got back from the corner store.  Took my Venus coin purse.



That's so funny you say that.  I have family in town from South Carolina and we were having the soda vs. pop conversation earlier tonight.  Pop it is! I'm glad you got to take Venus out again.  I like that name for it too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha! I say go for it.  You will love it.  I'm telling you, that bag has grown on me so much.




I still have the Grey one too! I almost sent it back but it's growing on me. Such a carefree bag. I just hate that the luggage tag won't come off unless you cut it off. I'm still thinking on it in Taupe. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## Allieandalf

That Shelby taupe is calling me as well.  If only it weren't for tge center divider.  If it doesn't work I can always send it back.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> That Shelby taupe is calling me as well.  If only it weren't for tge center divider.  If it doesn't work I can always send it back.




I thought the same thing about the divider but it's actually really nice. 

Exactly... You can always send back.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I still have the Grey one too! I almost sent it back but it's growing on me. Such a carefree bag. I just hate that the luggage tag won't come off unless you cut it off. I'm still thinking on it in Taupe. Yours is beautiful.



Thank you! I say keep the gray.  It's so pretty.  The luggage tag does come off.  I took mine off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's so funny you say that.  I have family in town from South Carolina and we were having the soda vs. pop conversation earlier tonight.  Pop it is! I'm glad you got to take Venus out again.  I like that name for it too.



That is funny!   I knew I could count on your vote for pop.  

Thanks!  I love carrying Venus!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> That Shelby taupe is calling me as well.  If only it weren't for tge center divider.  If it doesn't work I can always send it back.



Get it! You won't be disappointed.  It's gorgeous.  I didn't think I'd like the center divider, but I'm actually loving it now.  I put my purse organizer in the front section, my wallet and checkbook in the center zip pocket for security, and then my paperwork, wristlet, and paperwork in the back section.  It works out perfectly.  And yes, you can send it back if you don't like it.


----------



## Allieandalf

I did it!  I ordered the taupe but got the as is price.  I've been eyeballing this for a while.  Hopefully it will come in excellent shape.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you! I say keep the gray.  It's so pretty.  The luggage tag does come off.  I took mine off.




It does???? I couldn't figure out how. I'll have to take another look. 

Yeah, I'm keeping the grey.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> It does???? I couldn't figure out how. I'll have to take another look.
> 
> Yeah, I'm keeping the grey.



Oh good for you! You might regret it like I did if you send it back.  Just loosen the part that's attached to the handle and thread the tag through the hole.  It will fit through there once it's loosened.


----------



## aerinha

Really liked the florentine crossbody messenger, but I have two small satchels on their one (supposedly one is going back) and a Mulberry bag so I held off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh good for you! You might regret it like I did if you send it back.  Just loosen the part that's attached to the handle and thread the tag through the hole.  It will fit through there once it's loosened.




Bingo... It worked! Thank u. I guess I was afraid of ruining it when I tried earlier. I tried to remove the very first day I got so I was being a little careful. 

Yeah, I think I will regret. I have the Grey Croco Domed Satchel, which I'm getting of and now I have the Grey Shelby but I want another Grey but darker. I want the Grey Clayton but it's to light, wish they had a dark grey in that style. They have the grey Logo Lock but I don't want another hobo. I already have 2 O-Ring Calf Sacs that I don't carry much. Sighing!!! 

Are you aware of any other bags in darker grey that I might like?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Looks like the next Dooney QVC special is on Jan 24th. Is it just me or does that seem _so_ far into the future?


----------



## Vicmarie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Looks like the next Dooney QVC special is on Jan 24th. Is it just me or does that seem _so_ far into the future?




Too far , but just in time for vday !


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Looks like the next Dooney QVC special is on Jan 24th. Is it just me or does that seem _so_ far into the future?




I saw that the other day and thought it was strange too. I also saw someone post on a Facebook group that they heard Dooney will be leaving QVC and is it true? I really can't see that ever happening, at least I hope not.


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> I saw that the other day and thought it was strange too. I also saw someone post on a Facebook group that they heard Dooney will be leaving QVC and is it true? I really can't see that ever happening, at least I hope not.


If they leave qvc they should to HSN more free shipping and better sales my opinion of course.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> If they leave qvc they should to HSN more free shipping and better sales my opinion of course.




I've never really watched HSN, but if Dooney goes there I will.


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> I've never really watched HSN, but if Dooney goes there I will.


They have better sales


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I hope they stay on Q because I love watching the shows and seeing the handbags presented.  Even if I don't buy from Q, if I like a handbag I may buy it somewhere else.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I hope they stay on Q because I love watching the shows and seeing the handbags presented.  Even if I don't buy from Q, if I like a handbag I may buy it somewhere else.




I love watching the shows. I have so many recorded and when nothing is on tv I just put one on in the background.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  I have a bunch of shows recorded also.  And I often watch them again,  especially when I can't fall asleep.  Looking at the handbags takes my mind off other things which are keeping me awake.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  I have a bunch of shows recorded also.  And I often watch them again,  especially when I can't fall asleep.  Looking at the handbags takes my mind off other things which are keeping me awake.



I do that often too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  I have a bunch of shows recorded also.  And I often watch them again,  especially when I can't fall asleep.  Looking at the handbags takes my mind off other things which are keeping me awake.



Yeah, like thinking about handbags!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yeah, like thinking about handbags!




Rotflmao!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I love watching the shows. *I have so many recorded and when nothing is on tv I just put one on in the background*.


 


lavenderjunkie said:


> Twoboyz*:*  I have a bunch of shows recorded also.  And *I often watch them again,  especially when I can't fall asleep.  Looking at the handbags takes my mind off other things which are keeping me awake*.




That's so funny. I do this too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's so funny. I do this too!




   
It's funny because I give DH crap about watching the same movies over and over again. I swear he's watched The Godfather movies about 1000 times! I have a little catching up to do with Dooney, but I'm getting there! Lol!


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  I have a bunch of shows recorded also.  And I often watch them again,  especially when I can't fall asleep.  Looking at the handbags takes my mind off other things which are keeping me awake.




That's a wonderful idea! I always delete them after watching and I usually watch episodes of I love lucy that I have recorded.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I'm sure none of us have forgotten but here's a reminder:

Dooney & Bourke airs today from 3 to 5 pm and then 9 to 11 pm EST.

Who's going to be there?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm sure none of us have forgotten but here's a reminder:
> 
> Dooney & Bourke airs today from 3 to 5 pm and then 9 to 11 pm EST.
> 
> Who's going to be there?



I'm in!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thank you. They are on again tonight. Will try to watch.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'll be there at 3, but I'll have to record tonight. It's senior night at the kids hockey game and I have to walk out on the ice with my senior.


----------



## TaterTots

I'm hoping to be home by the 3 o'clock show but also will have to record tonights


----------



## elbgrl

I'll watch tonight and record earlier.  On the way to a family lunch.&#128516;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'll be there at 3, but I'll have to record tonight. It's senior night at the kids hockey game and I have to walk out on the ice with my senior.




How fun... I hope you get to carry one of your beautiful bags. See... You always say you have nowhere to go... You do tonight!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128525;&#128513;


----------



## Bobetta

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm sure none of us have forgotten but here's a reminder:
> 
> Dooney & Bourke airs today from 3 to 5 pm and then 9 to 11 pm EST.
> 
> Who's going to be there?




I'm here! Gonna clean the snow off my car and then sip on some cafe. 
Thanks for the reminder. Even though I always have QVC on, I've been getting bored (and desperate to save money) and changing the channel. Lol. 
I shall keep it on.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'll be there at 3, but I'll have to record tonight. It's senior night at the kids hockey game and I have to walk out on the ice with my senior.



Hi TB!

Have fun!  I remember going out on the field on Senior Night during halftime at my son's football game.  When he was a Freshman it felt like years away, now it's been years ago.  It goes so fast!

Enjoy the moment!


I'll be watching both shows today!


----------



## seton

I'm snowed in (got 7 inches this morn) so I will watch . . . .while cleaning my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I'm here! Eyeing the European Leather Sophie Hobo in the ivy...


----------



## seton

sophie hobo -

what does 'european leather' mean? it's from Poland?



like Sue's nail polish but she sure does lubs her turtlenecks, eh?


----------



## vanhornink

I'm here


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> sophie hobo -
> 
> what does 'european leather' mean? it's from Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> like Sue's nail polish but she sure does lubs her turtlenecks, eh?




You're funny, Seton. Lol. Never could figure out that European Leather. 
Her nail color is nice. And I love her turtleneck. Never realized she was such a fan. Don't blame her. I've been going through my own phase. 
Sophie looks cute today.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> How fun... I hope you get to carry one of your beautiful bags. See... You always say you have nowhere to go... You do tonight!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128525;&#128513;




I will be carrying miss small Crimson flo.   i don't know if she'll get to be in the picture.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> sophie hobo -
> 
> what does 'european leather' mean? it's from Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> like Sue's nail polish but she sure does lubs her turtlenecks, eh?



Ha! Ha! Nooo clue...must be their way of saying it came from Europe but don't ask us exactly where.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hmmm...not into the bags with the locks or the Chevron look.

I love the vachetta trim and straps, though. Maybe they'll have something like this with a floral print.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I'm here! Gonna clean the snow off my car and then sip on some cafe.
> Thanks for the reminder. Even though I always have QVC on, I've been getting bored (and desperate to save money) and changing the channel. Lol.
> I shall keep it on.




That's funny Bobetta, I have done the same thing. It really helps me save!


----------



## Bobetta

I peeked to see what new bags they have. And the Hobo Logo Lock (LoLo) bag has a couple of new colors. It keeps on growing. Lol. Also the Leather Satchel with Accessories also has new colors. But not all the swatches are shown. 
I'm holding off from buying anything. If I can. So far, so good.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> Have fun!  I remember going out on the field on Senior Night during halftime at my son's football game.  When he was a Freshman it felt like years away, now it's been years ago.  It goes so fast!
> 
> Enjoy the moment!
> 
> 
> I'll be watching both shows today!




It does go by fast! I can't believe his high school years are almost over. I still have two more years for the other one though.


----------



## seton

Ok back. I was so riveted by the show that I polished five cabinets so far. Five more to go.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> sophie hobo -
> 
> what does 'european leather' mean? it's from Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> like Sue's nail polish but she sure does lubs her turtlenecks, eh?




I loved Sues nails when she was presenting the small flo in marine. It looked great. 

I hope you can get unburied from all that snow!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> Ok back. I was so riveted by the show that I polished five cabinets so far. Five more to go.




It's perfect for multitasking since we have seen most of the bags before. I'm on the treadmill.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I peeked to see what new bags they have. And the Hobo Logo Lock (LoLo) bag has a couple of new colors. It keeps on growing. Lol. Also the Leather Satchel with Accessories also has new colors. But not all the swatches are shown.
> I'm holding off from buying anything. If I can. So far, so good.




Yeah I'm not buying anything. I paid off my Shelbys and it's nice to be EP free.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Do you all think Bordeaux is really close to crimson??? Thinking about the Logo Lock in the Bordeaux.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Ok back. I was so riveted by the show that I polished five cabinets so far. Five more to go.





Twoboyz said:


> It's perfect for multitasking since we have seen most of the bags before. I'm on the treadmill.



That's a great idea. I should be burning off some calories, too.

I posted some items on eBay to pay for recent handbag purchases...so far, nothing on the show has baited me to bite the EP hook!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Do you all think Bordeaux is really close to crimson??? Thinking about the Logo Lock in the Bordeaux.




I think it's pretty close. I think it might be more on the deep wine vs that deep dark brownish red of the flo Crimson. I love the Bordeaux logo lock. That was my choice I kept going back and forth on ordering. Then I stop myself because I tell myself one logo lock hobo is enough. So you're liking it now and thinking about another color?  love your red one!  That's in my wish list too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's a great idea. I should be burning off some calories, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some items on eBay to pay for recent handbag purchases...so far, nothing on the show has baited me to bite the EP hook!




Good luck with your ebay sales. So far so good for me too. That Bordeaux logo lock always tempts me though.


----------



## Twoboyz

I love the Shelby in tan.


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> I love the Shelby in tan.




Love the Shelby.  Unfortunately I am patiently awaiting, on my 3rd attempt, to get a decent taupe one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> Love the Shelby.  Unfortunately I am patiently awaiting, on my 3rd attempt, to get a decent taupe one.




Have you struck out on as is or brand new? That's disappointing.


----------



## macde90

Did she just say use the blue dust bag to store shoes? Bwahahahaha!!!

The small Lexington started me on my Dooney journey, bought on clearance st Dillards last spring. My credit card is safe too.


----------



## macde90

Treadmill and polishing cabinets? I feel like such a slacker because I'm sitting and watching and talking to the kids.


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Have you struck out on as is or brand new? That's disappointing.




As is.  The first one had nothing but the key fob.  Sent back for an exchange & the CS rep assured me one with all accessories would be sent.  Got the second one the other day and everything was there including dust bag & Reggie card but the bag had a broken handle.  Needless to say I was beyond p.o'd.  Like they say, 3rd time's a charm.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Did she just say use the blue dust bag to store shoes? Bwahahahaha!!!
> 
> The small Lexington started me on my Dooney journey, bought on clearance st Dillards last spring. My credit card is safe too.




Yup, they have said this a lot . Lol. I suppose if you're using your Dooney, you don't need it for your bag  

That woven little cross body is cute. Too small for me though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> As is.  The first one had nothing but the key fob.  Sent back for an exchange & the CS rep assured me one with all accessories would be sent.  Got the second one the other day and everything was there including dust bag & Reggie card but the bag had a broken handle.  Needless to say I was beyond p.o'd.  Like they say, 3rd time's a charm.




That's awful that they would send out a bag with a broken handle. That's clearly defective. I'm crossing my fingers for you  if you get one again without accessories, you can call and ask for an additional discount. That's if you don't care about having it.


----------



## macde90

The woven is verrrrrry cute. It's too small for me too. Is it an embossed woven-look leather?


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> The woven is verrrrrry cute. It's too small for me too. Is it an embossed woven-look leather?




Yes it's embossed. They have other styles on Dooney.com, but this one is so cute.


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> That's awful that they would send out a bag with a broken handle. That's clearly defective. I'm crossing my fingers for you  if you get one again without accessories, you can call and ask for an additional discount. That's if you don't care about having it.




Thanks TB!  I'm crossing my fingers as well.  If it doesn't work out this time I think I'm going to give up on it b/c I refuse to pay $300 for it.


----------



## macde90

The models are so tiny that they make the zip zip look like a large bag.


----------



## macde90

Thanks, Twoboyz. I missed that part of the presentation.

My quote button is sometime-y.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Did anyone get anything this round? I stopped about 4:30, inspired by TBz's treadmill and Seton's cabinet polishing and went out to shovel some snow and take care of the ducks and chickens. Saw the chickens were hanging out under a tall pine tree to stay out of the snow...they hate it. I had to walk a path down flat for them to get them back to the coop. 

Still haven't named any of my ducks, Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  Bordeaux and crimson and cranberry can be very similar, or not.... it depends upon the leather and the lighting.  In the LOLO,  which is pebbled leather, the Bordeaux is a very dark wine with purple undertones.  I have a zip zip in Bordeaux in pebbled leather.... in natural light I can see some brown undertones also,  but in artificial light it looks like an eggplant color.   In some lights the plum and the Bordeaux are very difficult to tell apart.  In other lights the plum is clearly more purple.


Do you already have the crimson or cranberry in the LOLO or are you trying to compare the Bordeaux LOLO color to a Florentine handbag in one of those colors?  My guess is that the Bordeaux LOLO will look a lot like your Flo crimson...but it depends,  because the Florentine crimson is not consistent from bag to bag... I've seen some that are deep wine with a lot of brown and others that are much more red.


----------



## MaryBel

I missed the show. Was busy making lunch and completely forgot. Good thing I didn't miss anything new. The next show is already set so it will be recorded, just in case.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Did anyone get anything this round? I stopped about 4:30, inspired by TBz's treadmill and Seton's cabinet polishing and went out to shovel some snow and take care of the ducks and chickens. Saw the chickens were hanging out under a tall pine tree to stay out of the snow...they hate it. I had to walk a path down flat for them to get them back to the coop.
> 
> Still haven't named any of my ducks, Dooney and Bourke.




Awww those poor little chickens. I bet they hate it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Oh no! Sutton Jocelyn!


----------



## Punkie

I'm here. Its on now ! I love the Shelby shopper but none of the colors


----------



## Scooch

I broke down and ordered the pebble leather domed satchel in black! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I succumbed to the temptation of the shelby.......now to decide between coral and lilac


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Im here. Waiting to see the Sutton drawstring.


----------



## elbgrl

Just snagged a Sutton Sydney as is and used my January easy pay!  Thanks Q!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> I broke down and ordered the pebble leather domed satchel in black! Can't wait to get it!




Yay! Twins!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I succumbed to the temptation of the shelby.......now to decide between coral and lilac




Both are gorgeous GG. Tough choice


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Just snagged a Sutton Sydney as is and used my January easy pay!  Thanks Q!




Yay Rosie! That's so great. Congrats!


----------



## Scooch

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! Twins!




You have this bag?!?! Do you love it?


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Yeah I'm not buying anything. I paid off my Shelbys and it's nice to be EP free.




I'm jealous of being EZ pay free. That's my current goal so I really am not going to get anything. I think I'm still paying my Grey Satchel "as is." Among a lot of other random stuff. Ugh.


----------



## Punkie

The Charlotte is very tempting but dooney has it for cheaper. Oh but I love easy pay. They all are so tempting !


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Both are gorgeous GG. Tough choice



I got the lilac.....I hope she comes perfect!


----------



## elbgrl

Oh I loved the lilac GG!

That Sutton drawstring is beautiful - I love the Sutton bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> You have this bag?!?! Do you love it?




Yes, I've had it since it was the TSV in 2013, sometime later in the year. I love it. It was my 3rd Dooney and I carried it for a couple months straight exclusively until I got my next Dooney  it's the perfect equestrian bag to wear with boots IMHO. I hope you love it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Oh I loved the lilac GG!
> 
> That Sutton drawstring is beautiful - I love the Sutton bags.



I do too.  When they previewed the sutton tote, it had to be mine!  I love this bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I'm jealous of being EZ pay free. That's my current goal so I really am not going to get anything. I think I'm still paying my Grey Satchel "as is." Among a lot of other random stuff. Ugh.




Yeah I had some extra money this month and I just paid all the payments on everything. Then I went and bought two IT cosmetics items, but they are only two EP so no big deal. It's a good feeling.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got the lilac.....I hope she comes perfect!




Such a pretty color. Great choice.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Such a pretty color. Great choice.



Thanks TB.  I couldn't decide on the coral or Lilac, but then the decision was made for me......Coral sold out.  It doesn't matter though, since I like them both


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks TB.  I couldn't decide on the coral or Lilac, but then the decision was made for me......Coral sold out.  It doesn't matter though, since I like them both




I'm glad you got one of them.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you got one of them.  I can't wait to see it.



Me too.  I can't wait for her to get here


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think it's pretty close. I think it might be more on the deep wine vs that deep dark brownish red of the flo Crimson. I love the Bordeaux logo lock. That was my choice I kept going back and forth on ordering. Then I stop myself because I tell myself one logo lock hobo is enough. So you're liking it now and thinking about another color?  love your red one!  That's in my wish list too.




Yeah, I figured it was kinda close to Crimson.  Honestly, I've only carried the Logo Lock about 3 times and not really sure if I 100% love it but for some reason I obsess over it when I see them presented. Lol. It's a really weird and crazy feeling. &#128513;. I just LOOOVE that Bordeaux every time I see it. Also the black LL. Then I see all the purples/lilacs and want/NEED one of those too. I didn't get to watch the full shows and this cheapy cable company I have now doesn't offer DVR. Well, that's another story... 

Well, off to look at Q videos.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! Twins!




Triplets!!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I figured it was kinda close to Crimson.  Honestly, I've only carried the Logo Lock about 3 times and not really sure if I 100% love it but for some reason I obsess over it when I see them presented. Lol. It's a really weird and crazy feeling. &#128513;. I just LOOOVE that Bordeaux every time I see it. Also the black LL. Then I see all the purples/lilacs and want/NEED one of those too. I didn't get to watch the full shows and this cheapy cable company I have now doesn't offer DVR. Well, that's another story...
> 
> Well, off to look at Q videos.




I am the same way whenever that Logo lock is presented! Lol I don't know what it is..but I obsess over what color getting next. Then I think I rarely carry my natural. I think I would really like one in a dark color and that Bordeaux speaks to me.


----------



## Suzwhat

I'm watching the later show that I recorded.  The Sutton Sydney would be hard to resist if they had put the long strap on the bag like other satchels.  I did not notice until today that the strap attaches like the zip zip styles (near the handles).  That style is beautiful, just not for me.

I guess I am back to stalking the Gretta satchel.  Donney has the charcoal color on sale but I'm still looking.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I'm watching the later show that I recorded.  The Sutton Sydney would be hard to resist if they had put the long strap on the bag like other satchels.  I did not notice until today that the strap attaches like the zip zip styles (near the handles).  That style is beautiful, just not for me.
> 
> I guess I am back to stalking the Gretta satchel.  Donney has the charcoal color on sale but I'm still looking.




I really like the Sydney too. I have a pebbled leather zip zip and I thought the way the strap attaches would bother me at first, but it really doesn't. It sits nicely against the body when carried on my shoulder. I know it's not for everyone though   I'm holding back mainly because I have the 1975 DB dome satchel TMoro biscuit. Maybe if I can find it at the outlet at a good price I'd go for it. It was already there though and I haven't seen it since.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> I'm watching the later show that I recorded.  The Sutton Sydney would be hard to resist if they had put the long strap on the bag like other satchels.  I did not notice until today that the strap attaches like the zip zip styles (near the handles).  That style is beautiful, just not for me.
> 
> I guess I am back to stalking the Gretta satchel.  Donney has the charcoal color on sale but I'm still looking.




Yes.. That was my issue with it too... The strap and how it attached. I wanted to keep it soooo bad because it's a gorgeous bag. The shape and color is gorgeous. I guess we all have our deal breakers. 

The Gretta is beautiful too. Such a great looking everyday carefree bag.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I really like the Sydney too. I have a pebbled leather zip zip and I thought the way the strap attaches would bother me at first, but it really doesn't. It sits nicely against the body when carried on my shoulder. I know it's not for everyone though   I'm holding back mainly because I have the 1975 DB dome satchel TMoro biscuit. Maybe if I can find it at the outlet at a good price I'd go for it. It was already there though and I haven't seen it since.



Thanks TB.  I think I have seen that domed satchel.  It is veeerrrry nice!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes.. That was my issue with it too... The strap and how it attached. I wanted to keep it soooo bad because it's a gorgeous bag. The shape and color is gorgeous. I guess we all have our deal breakers.
> 
> The Gretta is beautiful too. Such a great looking everyday carefree bag.



Thanks PTB.    I ordered the charcoal Gretta satchel from Dooney's site today.  I liked the price enough to go for it.


----------



## elbgrl

I don't like that handle attachment either on my zip zip.   But the Sydney appears to have separate rings attached to the handles for the long strap, which will keep the short handles from standing up.   I hope this is the case anyway, or she may go back.  I'm not buying any more zip zips for this reason, even though I love the bag.  Unfortunately the Oryany I just ordered has stand up handles, so I'll just have to see how it looks when I get it.


----------



## Murphy47

Just returned the Oryany for stand up handles. 
Maybe they won't bother you as much as they did me.


----------



## Punkie

elbgrl said:


> I don't like that handle attachment either on my zip zip.   But the Sydney appears to have separate rings attached to the handles for the long strap, which will keep the short handles from standing up.   I hope this is the case anyway, or she may go back.  I'm not buying any more zip zips for this reason, even though I love the bag.  Unfortunately the Oryany I just ordered has stand up handles, so I'll just have to see how it looks when I get it.



I completely agree. My handles stand up on my zip zip and it makes me feel awkward carrying it sometimes. Other times it will lay down flat no problem. I saw some reviews where some people attached their own d rings , but Im not that crafty. Lol


----------



## elbgrl

Punkie said:


> I completely agree. My handles stand up on my zip zip and it makes me feel awkward carrying it sometimes. Other times it will lay down flat no problem. I saw some reviews where some people attached their own d rings , but Im not that crafty. Lol



Oh thanks, I actually had the idea of putting on my own rings.  May try it.  I usually just carry the zip zip by the handles, cause it looks so awkward to me with the strap.


----------



## Punkie

elbgrl said:


> Oh thanks, I actually had the idea of putting on my own rings.  May try it.  I usually just carry the zip zip by the handles, cause it looks so awkward to me with the strap.


  If you get it figured out where they are supposed to go and how you did it, share the knowledge! I just read some Q reviews of someone who said they did it , but i couldn't place where exactly she was talking about putting them. I just love that zip zip though. Its so classy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks TB.  I think I have seen that domed satchel.  It is veeerrrry nice!



Thanks Suz!


----------



## MaryBel

I finally watched Sunday's last presentation. OMG, the new colors are TDF!


Love the new purple on the Shelby! And oh so many pretty colors on the logo lock, I might have to cave for the sky blue, so pretty!


----------



## swags

I really like the Sutton drawstring.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I finally watched Sunday's last presentation. OMG, the new colors are TDF!
> 
> 
> Love the new purple on the Shelby! And oh so many pretty colors on the logo lock, I might have to cave for the sky blue, so pretty!




I know me too! However I'm boring. I like the new tan in the Shelby. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I really like the Sutton drawstring.




It was really cute.


----------



## Suzwhat

The Sutton Sydney satchel is available as is on QVC for $193.00


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I know me too! However I'm boring. I like the new tan in the Shelby. Lol




I'm boring too... Lol... The Tan is beautiful. A tad different from the 2 Natural Flo's I have. I'm waiting on it "as is". &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm boring too... Lol... The Ran is beautiful. A tad different from the 2 Natural Flo's I have. I'm waiting on it "as is". &#128513;&#128513;




Yes, I would also get it in as is. The as is Shelbys have been great so far.


----------



## Twoboyz

Did anyone watch last night? I'm watching the recording now. The Claremont Domed Perry Satchel is cute. There is another show at 5:00 Central. I'll be watching


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Did anyone watch last night? I'm watching the recording now. The Claremont Domed Perry Satchel is cute. There is another show at 5:00 Central. I'll be watching




They have the name of this woven Claremont wrong on QVC. They are calling it the Claremont domed Perry Satchel. On Dooney. Com it's called the Woven Perry Satchel. They also have a domed one, however this bag is clearly not domed.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Did anyone watch last night? I'm watching the recording now. The Claremont Domed Perry Satchel is cute. There is another show at 5:00 Central. I'll be watching





Twoboyz said:


> They have the name of this woven Claremont wrong on QVC.* They are calling it the Claremont domed Perry Satchel. On Dooney. Com it's called the Woven Perry Satchel. *They also have a domed one, however this bag is clearly not domed.



Mornin' TB!

I'm drinking coffee and watching the recording now.  We drove in the city to pick up my daughter at work last night. We had to leave just before the show started and we got back about 30 before it ended so I watched the end. Now I'm watching what I missed.  I'll be watching the other show today!  It comes on at 3pm here. 

Oh yeah! I see that now. I didn't notice the name until you mentioned it.  I haven't gotten to the presentation yet, I just saw the preview.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Did anyone watch last night? I'm watching the recording now. The Claremont Domed Perry Satchel is cute. There is another show at 5:00 Central. I'll be watching



I recorded it and watched it this morning.  I agree that the Claremont Satchel is cute.  I resisted buying.  Although, that Amy Stran came "this close" to selling me a Logo Lock!  

I started scanning the "as is" Logo Locks.  I could not decide on a color so shut it down.  I went back to admiring the red one PecanTanBeauty modeled recently.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> I recorded it and watched it this morning.  I agree that the Claremont Satchel is cute.  I resisted buying.  Although, that Amy Stran came "this close" to selling me a Logo Lock!
> 
> 
> 
> I started scanning the "as is" Logo Locks.  I could not decide on a color so shut it down.  I went back to admiring the red one PecanTanBeauty modeled recently.




The Red Logo Lock is the perfect red for me. I'm loving her. Get you one. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I missed a show!!!! ???&#128545;&#128545;. I'll be watching later today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hello everyone! 

RN: Cheers! I'm drinking my morning drink now too. 

Suz: I'm watching the logo lock presentation now. As many times as I've seen this (and I mean it's been like as many times as the number of bags they have sold..lol) I never get tired of it. I think it's all the pretty colors. I still lust after the red and the bordeaux. Those are colors I want someday. I ordered the Crimson in as is once and then I cancelled the order because I have the natural and don't carry it much. I think it's because I just like carrying my satchels more. However I get the most compliments when I carry this bag. 

Pcan: I tried to watch last night but I fell asleep after the third bag. I'm glad I recorded it. It's always something nice to wake up to with my morning non-coffee. That red is stunning. Are you going to still get another color? The Aqua?   Did you see my message on the other thread about the Stanwich? I tried to PM you, but your mailbox is full so it wouldn't let me send it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> RN: Cheers! I'm drinking my morning drink now too.





I saw the Claremont presentation.  I'm liking it in Ivory! Looks like a great Summer satchel.  

I heard there's a snow storm headed your way tomorrow.  Be safe traveling!  Are you watching the Super Bowl at home, with friends, or at all?


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I saw the Claremont presentation.  I'm liking it in Ivory! Looks like a great Summer satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there's a snow storm headed your way tomorrow.  Be safe traveling!  Are you watching the Super Bowl at home, with friends, or at all?




Please excuse my late response. I gr busy running around. 

It does look like a great summer bag. I really like the look. This new satchel looks like a great size too. 

Thanks, I might have to either drive my son up north and/or pick him up. We will see how the snow is. He wants to enter a snowboarding competition they are having. I probably won't be watching much of the big game either way. I like the half time show. Lol!

Have a great rest of the weekend. Less than two hours until show #2!


----------



## Vicmarie

Patiently waiting !!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Please excuse my late response. I gr busy running around.
> 
> It does look like a great summer bag. I really like the look. This new satchel looks like a great size too.
> 
> Thanks, I might have to either drive my son up north and/or pick him up. We will see how the snow is. He wants to enter a snowboarding competition they are having. I probably won't be watching much of the big game either way. I like the half time show. Lol!
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend. Less than two hours until show #2!




No problem! I understand completely.  

I'll be watching the show after I get back from a quick run to the corner store. The grandchildren are leaving with my daughter in a few minutes and I want to sneak out and get the junk food I tell them they don't need. 

Thanks!  You have a great rest of the weekend too!

Wishing you safe travels!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> No problem! I understand completely.
> 
> *I'll be watching the show after I get back from a quick run to the corner store. The grandchildren are leaving with my daughter in a few minutes and I want to sneak out and get the junk food I tell them they don't need.
> *
> Thanks!  You have a great rest of the weekend too!
> 
> Wishing you safe travels!



just spit out my water on the screen


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> No problem! I understand completely.
> 
> I'll be watching the show after I get back from a quick run to the corner store. The grandchildren are leaving with my daughter in a few minutes and I want to sneak out and get the junk food I tell them they don't need.
> 
> Thanks!  You have a great rest of the weekend too!
> 
> Wishing you safe travels!




Loll lol!!!  I'm finally here. Now I have to rewind to see what I missed.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I am here too.  Enjoying my new love of Dooney bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> just spit out my water on the screen




  I'm back!  BBQ Chips, Coca-Cola, and an ice cream sandwich! (Don't judge me!) Besides I deserve it after all that yard work I watched my neighbor do this morning.


----------



## hopi

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I am here too.  Enjoying my new love of Dooney bags.



Loved your mod shot at the store with the coffee and 2 bags on!!! Absolutely darling! You are in the club and maybe the VP by next month cause there are some great sales. Awesome deal on the bag.
Love your boots. 
Your avatar is tdf


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm back!  BBQ Chips, Coca-Cola, and an ice cream sandwich! (Don't judge me!) Besides I deserve it after all that yard work I watched my neighbor do this morning.



Lol I'm not judging you, im envying you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Lol I'm not judging you, im envying you!


----------



## TaterTots

I've made it to the evening show finally. Almost an hour late but I made it!


----------



## Suzwhat

A caller during ths Samba cross body presentation admitted to 70 bags!    About 1 hour 5minutes in to show.   I have a ways to go at 5!!!


----------



## elbgrl

I love that Claremont !


----------



## Jane917

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm back!  BBQ Chips, Coca-Cola, and an ice cream sandwich! (Don't judge me!) Besides I deserve it after all that yard work I watched my neighbor do this morning.


No peanut M&Ms? :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## TaterTots

I broke over and ordered the Plum Shelby... Easy pay of course.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I broke over and ordered the Plum Shelby... Easy pay of course.




Yay! I hope you ordered the right one. Sue mixed up the plum and purple. Honestly how many times has she presented these bags? The darker one is the plum. The periwinkle shade is the purple.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> A caller during ths Samba cross body presentation admitted to 70 bags!    About 1 hour 5minutes in to show.   I have a ways to go at 5!!!




Crazy! DH was in the room when the caller came on and you should have seen his face! Took some pressure off me. Lol!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! I hope you ordered the right one. Sue mixed up the plum and purple. Honestly how many times has she presented these bags? The darker one is the plum. The periwinkle shade is the purple.




I caught that too ! I was like huh !! 
I looove that shade !


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm back!  BBQ Chips, Coca-Cola, and an ice cream sandwich! (Don't judge me!) Besides I deserve it after all that yard work I watched my neighbor do this morning.




Rotflmao! I'm envying you too as I eat my chicken and broccoli......


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't believe how quickly these Claremont bags are disappearing!


----------



## Twoboyz

Now I want one...


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Crazy! DH was in the room when the caller came on and you should have seen his face! Took some pressure off me. Lol!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jane917 said:


> No peanut M&Ms? :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:




That's funny because I was eyeballin' M&Ms when I was at the counter!  Now I won't stop thinking about them.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Now I want one...



Word.  When they go fast I start getting anxious.


----------



## hopi

Suzwhat said:


> Word.  When they go fast I start getting anxious.



The M&M's??


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao! I'm envying you too as I eat my chicken and broccoli......



  It's like a V8!  I never think about chicken and broccoli until after I've pigged out on junk food.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> That's funny because I was eyeballin' M&Ms when I was at the counter!  Now I won't stop thinking about them.




Well I just ate my dinner's worth of Ruffles low fat chips and extreme cheedar fish.


----------



## Suzwhat

hopi said:


> The M&M's??



I meant bags on QVC selling out.    Now that I think about it, yes M&Ms too!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao! I'm envying you too as I eat my chicken and broccoli......



No wonder you look so good.

Just saw your first ever Dooney utube the other day when the cat walked in front of the screen,
Loved that bag, ever since you posted the picture of it, considering suede was all the rage this fall.
I still want one in that color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Well I just ate my dinner's worth of Ruffles low fat chips and extreme cheedar fish.



  What's for dessert?


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> *What's for dessert?*



Now I regret not getting those dark chocolate M&M's yesterday.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! I hope you ordered the right one. Sue mixed up the plum and purple. Honestly how many times has she presented these bags? The darker one is the plum. The periwinkle shade is the purple.




I caught that!  LOL!  I loved the darker rich color of the Plum. I knew she mixed those two up when she first spoke. I figured with the plum it could be more of a year round bag.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao! I'm envying you too as I eat my chicken and broccoli......




that was what I had for dinner 3 hrs ago


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> I caught that!  LOL!  I loved the darker rich color of the Plum. I knew she mixed those two up when she first spoke. I figured with the plum it could be more of a year round bag.




Congrats on ordering the Plum Shelby TT!

Can't wait to see pics when she arrives!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Now I want one...




Lol... Me too but of course they're gone with my luck. I liked the black. Need an all black bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

hopi said:


> Loved your mod shot at the store with the coffee and 2 bags on!!! Absolutely darling! You are in the club and maybe the VP by next month cause there are some great sales. Awesome deal on the bag.
> Love your boots.
> Your avatar is tdf


 
Hi Hopi, 
I got lucky with my new croco bag steal from Marshalls I stopped by the mall this morning after getting my hair cut.   You never know what you might find at Tj Maxx and Marshalls.  The croco bag will be my everyday work bag this winter.  The red one ( now starring in my avatar) will be my once a week bag until the weather allows me to wear everyday.


Next on my wish list is a mustard yellow or sky blue Dooney satchel bag. 


DianaP
p.s. Those are B.Makowsky boots also from TJ Maxx


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> No wonder you look so good.
> 
> Just saw your first ever Dooney utube the other day when the cat walked in front of the screen,
> Loved that bag, ever since you posted the picture of it, considering suede was all the rage this fall.
> I still want one in that color.




Thank you so much...you are sweet!  Haha, I think that was one of the earlier videos. He always liked to be a part of everything.  I carried that bag yesterday. Love it and thank you.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> that was what I had for dinner 3 hrs ago




I have to say I enjoyed it. Now I have the bones and veggies and water in the crock pot for. My first attempt at bone broth. I hope it turns out. That was a lot of work picking that chicken apart! I hope. You enjoyed your dinner


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Me too but of course they're gone with my luck. I liked the black. Need an all black bag.




I liked the black too. I also liked the taupe. It's another one of those....can't decide on a color.... So frustrating. Then I tell myself, wait for the outlet....


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I caught that!  LOL!  I loved the darker rich color of the Plum. I knew she mixed those two up when she first spoke. I figured with the plum it could be more of a year round bag.




That's a really pretty color. I just wanted to make sure you ordered the right one.


----------



## Twoboyz

RN, Suz, and Hopi: you girls are killing me with the food and desert talk! Rotflmao!


----------



## Twoboyz

Loving the new colors in the zip zip too.  Yes... I'm a little behind in the show. Sorry


----------



## Twoboyz

Oh c$a@! I thought I was satisfied with my collection, but now I have a whole new wish list


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on ordering the Plum Shelby TT!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see pics when she arrives!




Thanks!!!!  Of course I'll post pictures asap!!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> That's a really pretty color. I just wanted to make sure you ordered the right one.




Thanks,  both were gorgeous, the Plum really works for me.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Oh no! I missed the QVC Broccoli and Chicken and M&M-Cheetoos party!

(I ran out to the Woodbury Commons today since tomorrow is another snow storm. Spent all my money at the Longchamp outlet but did stop into the Dooney outlet, which was packed with satchels, Altos, Crocos, and on and on and wish I had picked up that little Alto again...I think I'm going to call the outlet and see if they'll just let me purchase it over the phone and just mail it to me. Lots of 40-50% off ticketed prices.

I did find Dooneys at the Off Fifth Saks, which I never see on their website but they had lots of signature pieces.)

Now my DH went to bed and it's time to turn on the QVC Dooney show, which I did manage to record before I rushed out the door.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> *Oh no! I missed the QVC Broccoli and Chicken and M&M-Cheetoos party!
> *
> (I ran out to the Woodbury Commons today since tomorrow is another snow storm. Spent all my money at the Longchamp outlet but did stop into the Dooney outlet, which was packed with satchels, Altos, Crocos, and on and on and wish I had picked up that little Alto again...I think I'm going to call the outlet and see if they'll just let me purchase it over the phone and just mail it to me. Lots of 40-50% off ticketed prices.
> 
> I did find Dooneys at the Off Fifth Saks, which I never see on their website but they had lots of signature pieces.)
> 
> Now my DH went to bed and it's time to turn on the QVC Dooney show, which I did manage to record before I rushed out the door.





Congrats on your new Longchamp bags! Enjoy watching the show!  I enjoyed Shawn and Sue together tonight.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh no! I missed the QVC Broccoli and Chicken and M&M-Cheetoos party!
> 
> (I ran out to the Woodbury Commons today since tomorrow is another snow storm. Spent all my money at the Longchamp outlet but did stop into the Dooney outlet, which was packed with satchels, Altos, Crocos, and on and on and wish I had picked up that little Alto again...I think I'm going to call the outlet and see if they'll just let me purchase it over the phone and just mail it to me. Lots of 40-50% off ticketed prices.
> 
> I did find Dooneys at the Off Fifth Saks, which I never see on their website but they had lots of signature pieces.)
> 
> Now my DH went to bed and it's time to turn on the QVC Dooney show, which I did manage to record before I rushed out the door.



What a perfect day....outlet shopping followed by a Dooney show! Wow, they had lots of goodies at the Dooney store. I hope you can get the Alto.  Love those Altos! Enjoy your Longchamps and the show.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I broke down and ordered the taupe clarmont perry!  I don't have any brown bags, so I am excited!

On the other hand, the blonde and sue had different colors for the natural and taupe.  One said it was the darker and one said lighter.  I'm going with sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and ordered the taupe clarmont perry!  I don't have any brown bags, so I am excited!
> 
> On the other hand, the blonde and sue had different colors for the natural and taupe.  One said it was the darker and one said lighter.  I'm going with sue



Congrats GG!

I looked again to see taupe and natural and I just noticed there's a D ring on the front to hang key fobs on.  How nice!

Can't wait to see pics when you get her!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats GG!
> 
> I looked again to see taupe and natural and I just noticed there's a D ring on the front to hang key fobs on.  How nice!
> 
> Can't wait to see pics when you get her!



Thanks!  I am excited


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and ordered the taupe clarmont perry!  I don't have any brown bags, so I am excited!
> 
> On the other hand, the blonde and sue had different colors for the natural and taupe.  One said it was the darker and one said lighter.  I'm going with sue




I noticed that too. When I saw that first show I thought what strange color names they gave the bags. Why wouldn't the light colored one be natural? Then later it made sense. However I think the darker one, which is gorgeous, looks more like a chestnut than a taupe. Names aside, this is a gorgeous bag and I want it too. I can't decide which one I like best, taupe or black. I'll have time to decide now because they sold out. Congrats GG! I can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts.


----------



## Jane917

I am in Dooney heaven! I have never watched QVC, so I went to the website to see what the excitement was about the Claremont Perry. While there, I noticed they have the Pebble Crossbody that I recently bought from ILD (at a much cheaper price)! As I read the comments, I discovered that I can take out a whole chunk of the strap and turn it into a shoulder bag. I have kept the tags and strap wrapping on the bag until I decided whether it was really a keeper. Now I know it is! I am 5'3" and I thought the bag hung too low. Now I have the perfect fit! Thanks QVCers!


----------



## Twoboyz

Jane917 said:


> I am in Dooney heaven! I have never watched QVC, so I went to the website to see what the excitement was about the Claremont Perry. While there, I noticed they have the Pebble Crossbody that I recently bought from ILD (at a much cheaper price)! As I read the comments, I discovered that I can take out a whole chunk of the strap and turn it into a shoulder bag. I have kept the tags and strap wrapping on the bag until I decided whether it was really a keeper. Now I know it is! I am 5'3" and I thought the bag hung too low. Now I have the perfect fit! Thanks QVCers!




You're welcome Jane!  Im so happy you got the bag to work better for you. QVC is a great source of information and the videos, which are from the latest TV presentation, are helpful to see the bags in action. Customer reviews are also very helpful. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and ordered the taupe clarmont perry!  I don't have any brown bags, so I am excited!
> 
> On the other hand, the blonde and sue had different colors for the natural and taupe.  One said it was the darker and one said lighter.  I'm going with sue


 
YAY!  And Congrats!  Can't wait to see her when she comes.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Jane917 said:


> I am in Dooney heaven! I have never watched QVC, so I went to the website to see what the excitement was about the Claremont Perry. While there, I noticed they have the Pebble Crossbody that I recently bought from ILD (at a much cheaper price)! As I read the comments, I discovered that I can take out a whole chunk of the strap and turn it into a shoulder bag. I have kept the tags and strap wrapping on the bag until I decided whether it was really a keeper. Now I know it is! I am 5'3" and I thought the bag hung too low. Now I have the perfect fit! Thanks QVCers!



What we learn from QVC and from our fellow tPFers is priceless. Glad you enjoyed Dooney Heaven."


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jane917 said:


> I am in Dooney heaven! I have never watched QVC, so I went to the website to see what the excitement was about the Claremont Perry. While there, I noticed they have the Pebble Crossbody that I recently bought from ILD (at a much cheaper price)! As I read the comments, I discovered that I can take out a whole chunk of the strap and turn it into a shoulder bag. I have kept the tags and strap wrapping on the bag until I decided whether it was really a keeper. Now I know it is! I am 5'3" and I thought the bag hung too low. Now I have the perfect fit! Thanks QVCers!





Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome Jane!  Im so happy you got the bag to work better for you. QVC is a great source of information and the videos, which are from the latest TV presentation, are helpful to see the bags in action. Customer reviews are also very helpful. Enjoy your bag.





Glitter_pixie said:


> What we learn from QVC and from our fellow tPFers is priceless. Glad you enjoyed Dooney Heaven."



Hi Jane!

TB and GP said it best!  I completely agree.

I'm so happy you can pull the tags off your  Pebble crossbody bag and start enjoying her!


----------



## Katiesmama

Gatorgirl, I can't wait to hear what you think about the new Perry.   I seriously debated, but by the time I thought I had settled on a color, they were sold out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Katiesmama said:


> Gatorgirl, I can't wait to hear what you think about the new Perry.   I seriously debated, but by the time I thought I had settled on a color, they were sold out.




Me too!!! I wanted the Black... &#128546;


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too!!! I wanted the Black... &#128546;





Katiesmama said:


> Gatorgirl, I can't wait to hear what you think about the new Perry.   I seriously debated, but by the time I thought I had settled on a color, they were sold out.





TaterTots said:


> YAY!  And Congrats!  Can't wait to see her when she comes.



Thank you all.  I just happened on the Perry while I was trying to decide if my Lilac should have a sister.  I really like the fact that is woven and actual leather!  I am really excited for this bag to come, so I will be posting and update soon (I hope on the 9th....)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I can't wait to see the embossed woven in person.  That could be a real winner.


----------



## gatorgirl07

lavenderjunkie said:


> I can't wait to see the embossed woven in person.  That could be a real winner.



Did you order her too LJ?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*GG:*  no I didn't.   I have 3 handbags enroute to me,  so I'm trying not to order anything else for a little while.  

  I'm waiting for the Florentine Bristol in grey and crimson,  and the Alto Sabrina in saddle.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *GG:*  no I didn't.   I have 3 handbags enroute to me,  so I'm trying not to order anything else for a little while.
> 
> I'm waiting for the Florentine Bristol in grey and crimson,  and the Alto Sabrina in saddle.




These are gorgeous bags. Can't wait to see them when they make it home !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT*: thanks.  Unfortunately I don't have a way to post pictures.  My cell phone is sooooo old.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT*: thanks.  Unfortunately I don't have a way to post pictures.  My cell phone is sooooo old.


 
That's fine,  no biggie!    But you must tell us how what you think.


----------



## TaterTots

I'm still waiting for my Plum Shelby to ship.  My EDD was for this Friday.  I don't feel like that's going to be happening.


----------



## LuvManoloB

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and ordered the taupe clarmont perry!  I don't have any brown bags, so I am excited!
> 
> On the other hand, the blonde and sue had different colors for the natural and taupe.  One said it was the darker and one said lighter.  I'm going with sue



I ordered the same bag! I'm pretty sure the darker of two options was the Taupe. I am excited to get it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

LuvManoloB said:


> I ordered the same bag! I'm pretty sure the darker of two options was the Taupe. I am excited to get it.



I am too.  She isn't supposed to be here until the 9th, but I'm hoping its sooner than that.  I can't wait to open her up!


----------



## LuvManoloB

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am too.  She isn't supposed to be here until the 9th, but I'm hoping its sooner than that.  I can't wait to open her up!



Mine just shipped today out of VA. It feels like it takes forever for my packages to get to California. I am hoping for sooner than 2/9 also!


----------



## gatorgirl07

LuvManoloB said:


> Mine just shipped today out of VA. It feels like it takes forever for my packages to get to California. I am hoping for sooner than 2/9 also!



Wow!  I hope it doesn't take as long to get here as it does to get to Cali.  Although, it wouldn't be the first time it took two weeks to get a few states away


----------



## Twoboyz

LuvManoloB said:


> I ordered the same bag! I'm pretty sure the darker of two options was the Taupe. I am excited to get it.




Congrats LuvManoloB! It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## TaterTots

LuvManoloB said:


> I ordered the same bag! I'm pretty sure the darker of two options was the Taupe. I am excited to get it.




Congrats!! It's such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## gatorgirl07

LuvManoloB said:


> I ordered the same bag! I'm pretty sure the darker of two options was the Taupe. I am excited to get it.



My new EDD according to UPS, is Friday!  Yay!! &#127881;&#127881;&#128077;&#128077;&#128074;&#128074;


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new EDD according to UPS, is Friday!  Yay!! &#127881;&#127881;&#128077;&#128077;&#128074;&#128074;




Yay!! I was drooling again last night watching this presentation.


----------



## Twoboyz

My Crimson Stanwich finally arrived at my post office this morning at 3:36. I'm hoping for delivery today.


----------



## Vicmarie

Yay TB! 

I had been having my eye on the patent highland satchel since the Christmas season and I was able to track it down and order yesterday ! It will be coming from Illinois to Texas so I have no idea how long it's gonna take ! My first patent bag and im nervous it's gonna be too delicate !


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> My Crimson Stanwich finally arrived at my post office this morning at 3:36. I'm hoping for delivery today.



Yay!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Yay TB!
> 
> I had been having my eye on the patent highland satchel since the Christmas season and I was able to track it down and order yesterday ! It will be coming from Illinois to Texas so I have no idea how long it's gonna take ! My first patent bag and im nervous it's gonna be too delicate !




Yay!!! Did you get black or red?  don't think it's delicate. I think it's weather friendly too. I don't use mine as an everyday bag so I think that helps. As far as long term wear and tear I'm not sure. Congrats!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  I've owned 3 Dooney patent leather handbags.  One was a very shiny and smooth patent... it scratched easily and was damaged when a drop of perfume spay landed on the patent leather and ate thru the coating making a hole.  My other 2 are softer patents, the design and leather is smooshy, and I haven't had a problem with either of those.


I think the patent leather is beautiful,  but delicate.  It's great in the rain and cleans up easily if it gets dirty.  But it can scratch and the corners can wear if you are not careful.   At least that is my experience.


----------



## LuvManoloB

gatorgirl07 said:


> Wow!  I hope it doesn't take as long to get here as it does to get to Cali.  Although, it wouldn't be the first time it took two weeks to get a few states away



My EDD is still  2/9, but I bet it will show up tomorrow. My stuff usually shows up early.


----------



## LuvManoloB

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats LuvManoloB! It's a gorgeous bag.



Thank you!


----------



## LuvManoloB

TaterTots said:


> Congrats!! It's such a gorgeous bag!



Thanks! Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## gatorgirl07

LuvManoloB said:


> My EDD is still  2/9, but I bet it will show up tomorrow. My stuff usually shows up early.



Idk.  I got the alert from the ups app.  I hope they don't change it back.  I can't wait to get it!  I may have to change into her between classes depending on when she comes to school


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Yay TB!
> 
> I had been having my eye on the patent highland satchel since the Christmas season and I was able to track it down and order yesterday ! It will be coming from Illinois to Texas so I have no idea how long it's gonna take ! My first patent bag and im nervous it's gonna be too delicate !


 
I wouldn't worry to much.  I have the Limited Edition Hayden Patent Leather Bag from a few years ago back,  and I can just say I have carried that baby like crazy in the past.  She's been tossed around and shoved under tables and the leather still looks amazing.  If Dooney hasn't changed anything about their patent you will be just fine!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> My Crimson Stanwich finally arrived at my post office this morning at 3:36. I'm hoping for delivery today.


 
SO hope you get her today!  She's going to be gorgeous.   Can't wait to see her.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> SO hope you get her today!  She's going to be gorgeous.   Can't wait to see her.




Thanks T! She's out for delivery! I have another half hour here before I can go home. I can't wait


----------



## Vicmarie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vic:*  I've owned 3 Dooney patent leather handbags.  One was a very shiny and smooth patent... it scratched easily and was damaged when a drop of perfume spay landed on the patent leather and ate thru the coating making a hole.  My other 2 are softer patents, the design and leather is smooshy, and I haven't had a problem with either of those.
> 
> 
> I think the patent leather is beautiful,  but delicate.  It's great in the rain and cleans up easily if it gets dirty.  But it can scratch and the corners can wear if you are not careful.   At least that is my experience.




Eeeeek !! I hope this one wears okay ! I don't wear my bags too often , so I'm hoping that will be in my corner !


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!!! Did you get black or red?  don't think it's delicate. I think it's weather friendly too. I don't use mine as an everyday bag so I think that helps. As far as long term wear and tear I'm not sure. Congrats!!!




Thanks !!! I can't wait to see your Crimson !! 
I got the lipstick red , I wanted a red bag so I'm excited for it ! I got it for 79.80 before tax and shipping ! Can't beat that ! &#128525;


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> I wouldn't worry to much.  I have the Limited Edition Hayden Patent Leather Bag from a few years ago back,  and I can just say I have carried that baby like crazy in the past.  She's been tossed around and shoved under tables and the leather still looks amazing.  If Dooney hasn't changed anything about their patent you will be just fine!




Oh those Hayden bags are soo nice ! And the ones I've seen on ebay look like they've worn well ! I hope this one does too !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks !!! I can't wait to see your Crimson !!
> I got the lipstick red , I wanted a red bag so I'm excited for it ! I got it for 79.80 before tax and shipping ! Can't beat that ! &#128525;




The red is so gorgeous! You can't beat a shiny lipstick red bag, an eye-catcher for sure! I can't wait to see  great deal!


----------



## LuvManoloB

My Claremont Woven Perry in Taupe was delivered today! Really love this bag. &#128522;


----------



## MaryBel

LuvManoloB said:


> My Claremont Woven Perry in Taupe was delivered today! Really love this bag. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886718


 

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

LuvManoloB said:


> My Claremont Woven Perry in Taupe was delivered today! Really love this bag. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886718



Beautiful bag! Enjoy her


----------



## LuvManoloB

Thank you!


----------



## hopi

LuvManoloB said:


> My Claremont Woven Perry in Taupe was delivered today! Really love this bag. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886718



Now that's a WOW
Such a beautiful bag and the color
Stunning


----------



## Twoboyz

LuvManoloB said:


> My Claremont Woven Perry in Taupe was delivered today! Really love this bag. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886718




Ooohhh it's beautiful!! Love the color! I'm happy to hear you love it.


----------



## Suzwhat

LuvManoloB said:


> My Claremont Woven Perry in Taupe was delivered today! Really love this bag. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886718


----------



## TaterTots

LuvManoloB said:


> My Claremont Woven Perry in Taupe was delivered today! Really love this bag. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886718




She looks amazing!  Congrats LuvManoloB.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LuvManoloB said:


> My Claremont Woven Perry in Taupe was delivered today! Really love this bag. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886718




Wow!!!! I'm sooo jelly. What a beautiful bag. Enjoy girlfriend!!


----------



## Punkie

LuvManoloB said:


> My Claremont Woven Perry in Taupe was delivered today! Really love this bag. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886718



Love this bag ! Congrats


----------



## LuvManoloB

Thanks everyone! I've been using her all day. Love the size, color - everything! Wasn't completely sure about the woven texture, but it's very pretty in person and so unique looking. Glad I took the plunge and ordered. &#128522;


----------



## Vicmarie

LuvManoloB said:


> My Claremont Woven Perry in Taupe was delivered today! Really love this bag. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886718




Gorg ! Perfect spring and summer bag !


----------



## Vicmarie

Not wowed by the show so far &#128532;


----------



## Suzwhat

I am kinda feeling the pebble leather Willa satchel.  Kinda.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Suzwhat said:


> I am kinda feeling the pebble leather Willa satchel.  Kinda.




Me too, but the strap clips to the handles if I recall. I ended up falling asleep watching, so I could be mixing up the bags


----------



## Trudysmom

It seems like I can't find the more traditional bags lately . Lots of totes now.. and not the leathers I like.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi everyone. I watched the show last night when I woke up from my nap at 1:30 am. Lol.  
I'm am still obsessing over the Croco belted shopper in bordeaux. It sold out, but the clearance price was still too high for me. I'll have to try to find it hopefully at an outlet. I also liked the look and function of the Willa. The new little Claremont cross body's are cute too. I thought it was a good show overall. 

As I watch this morning I'm still loving the saffiano gray zip zip. However I see they also have some new colors coming in the patent Zip Zips and I love the new Oyster color.


----------



## hopi

Wow a show with MaryBeth and I was working out, you know that can wait
Q actually had a clearance price wallet, 
This Shelby is so pretty


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Hi everyone. I watched the show last night when I woke up from my nap at 1:30 am. Lol.
> I'm am still obsessing over the Croco belted shopper in bordeaux. It sold out, but the clearance price was still too high for me. I'll have to try to find it hopefully at an outlet. I also liked the look and function of the Willa. The new little Claremont cross body's are cute too. I thought it was a good show overall.
> 
> As I watch this morning I'm still loving the saffiano gray zip zip. However I see they also have some new colors coming in the patent Zip Zips and I love the new Oyster color.




I couldn't take my eyes off the white saffiano zip zip..    but I can't order nothing but I'm still watching.


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> Wow a show with MaryBeth and I was working out, you know that can wait
> Q actually had a clearance price wallet,
> This Shelby is so pretty




I'm loving the Shelby hopi. Mine should arrive today!


----------



## Twoboyz

Even if we don't buy, watching is fun


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> I'm loving the Shelby hopi. *Mine should arrive today*!




Hopefully pictures by tonight!!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Even if we don't buy, watching is fun




ALWAYS fun!


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> Hopefully pictures by tonight!!




As soon as she arrives!


----------



## TaterTots

I really really like this Santorini Lizard Embossed Satchel.


----------



## TaterTots

OMG! I love how they are doing the close up of the leather and embossing in the corner of the screen.


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> I really really like this Santorini Lizard Embossed Satchel.



Sarah of course had this bag in this leather first and sang  it's praises and that's hard to do and that's gotta be pretty impressive but seeing this on TV it is really amazing and makes me want it sooner than later.


----------



## RuedeNesle

My Cuz, Willa, (my outlet shopping buddy along with my BFF when I lived in Illinois) sent me a text yesterday to let me know Dooney named a bag after her.    I told her I didn't even think about the name because I was too busy staring at the pics.  I saw the presentation yesterday and I'm not sure about Willa. (The bag, not my Cuz.)  I think I need to see it IRL, and I would only get it at an Outlet sale price.

Enjoying the show with Mary Beth!


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> Sarah of course had this bag in this leather first and sang  it's praises and that's hard to do and that's gotta be pretty impressive but seeing this on TV it is really amazing and makes me want it sooner than later.




I totally agree with you hopi!  If your a Dooney Girl you, we all definitely NEED this bag in our collections!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> My Cuz, Willa, (my outlet shopping buddy along with my BFF when I lived in Illinois) sent me a text yesterday to let me know Dooney named a bag after her.    I told her I didn't even think about the name because I was too busy staring at the pics.  I saw the presentation yesterday and I'm not sure about Willa. (The bag, not my Cuz.)  I think I need to see it IRL, and I would only get it at an Outlet sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the show with Mary Beth!




It would be awesome to have a Dooney with your own name!  And yes I love it when Mary Beth is hosting!


----------



## hopi

Love Sue's blouse
so 70's


----------



## TaterTots

That yellow crossbody looked so good with Mary Beth's outfit!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> *It would be awesome to have a Dooney with your own name! * And yes I love it when Mary Beth is hosting!



Yes it would!


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> Love Sue's blouse
> 
> so 70's




OMG! I was just saying that! So 70s. LOVE IT!


----------



## TaterTots

WOW! That lady has 53 Dooney's!!  I could only WISH!


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> WOW! That lady has 53 Dooney's!!  I could only WISH!



The more you hang around here it will happen sooner than you think
and Coachs


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Sarah of course had this bag in this leather first and sang  it's praises and that's hard to do and that's gotta be pretty impressive but seeing this on TV it is really amazing and makes me want it sooner than later.




The Santorini bags are gorgeous. You might want to check the outlet for it because it was there last time I was there. It's most likely cheaper.


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> The more you hang around here it will happen sooner than you think
> 
> and Coachs




LOL!  You got that right!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> My Cuz, Willa, (my outlet shopping buddy along with my BFF when I lived in Illinois) sent me a text yesterday to let me know Dooney named a bag after her.    I told her I didn't even think about the name because I was too busy staring at the pics.  I saw the presentation yesterday and I'm not sure about Willa. (The bag, not my Cuz.)  I think I need to see it IRL, and I would only get it at an Outlet sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the show with Mary Beth!




That's so cool! If they named a bag after me I think would have to get it.  I'm sorry you're not feeling it. I thought it had a nice clean silhouette. It's hard for me to buy at QVC because of the outlet.  I get so tempted though..... 

I love the navy Gretta cross body. It's gone and too pricey. The pebbled leather one in that style is the same price.


----------



## Twoboyz

There's that patent zip zip. Love the oyster! What's the difference between the onyx and the black they used to have?


----------



## TaterTots

The Patent Leather Zip Zip in the Light Blue and the Light Pink are to die for!!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> There's that patent zip zip. Love the oyster! What's the difference between the onyx and the black they used to have?




I was wondering that myself. I would have no clue the difference.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> There's that patent zip zip. Love the oyster! What's the difference between the onyx and the black they used to have?




I don't know how I feel about the new blue lining.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> The Patent Leather Zip Zip in the Light Blue and the Light Pink are to die for!!




Love those colors too


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's so cool! If they named a bag after me I think would have to get it.  I'm sorry you're not feeling it. I thought it had a nice clean silhouette. It's hard for me to buy at QVC because of the outlet.  I get so tempted though.....
> 
> I love the navy Gretta cross body. It's gone and too pricey. The pebbled leather one in that style is the same price.



I like the silhouette too.  I think what's bringing me down are 1) The way the strap attaches, and 2) It's not red.  I know I can get it another color, and I really do like other colors, but I've learned if I really think a bag is going to be my go-to everyday bag it needs to be red.  

ETA:  I'm watching on delay on the DVR.  They're presenting the Gretta CBB now.  Navy is pretty and I love the coin case!


----------



## TaterTots

The Oyster is really really pretty too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Oyster is in my cart.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Oyster is in my cart.




OMG you should totally do it TB!  It's simply gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I like the silhouette too.  I think what's bringing me down are 1) The way the strap attaches, and 2) It's not red.  I know I can get it another color, and I really do like other colors, but I've learned if I really think a bag is going to be my go-to everyday bag it needs to be red.




I hear you. I can't believe they didn't do red. ??!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> OMG you should totally do it TB!  It's simply gorgeous!




I'm torn between the full price and if I wait I can get it at the outlet.


----------



## TaterTots

The prices on these are pretty darn good. Plus the EP


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I'm torn between the full price and if I wait I can get it at the outlet.




That does make it hard.


----------



## TaterTots

The Oyster has that Dusty Mauve hue to it. Makes it really rich and nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'll probably get it at half price if I wait. However not all colors go to the outlet always. They did Seem to have a good selection in the patent last season though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I hear you. I can't believe they didn't do red. ??!



I can't either!


----------



## TaterTots

If I wouldn't have just ordered the Crimson Stanwich yesterday I would totally order this Leather Logo Lock bag in the Lavender or the Sky Blue.


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> I like the silhouette too.  I think what's bringing me down are 1) The way the strap attaches, and 2) It's not red.  I know I can get it another color, and I really do like other colors, but I've learned if I really think a bag is going to be my go-to everyday bag it needs to be red.
> 
> ETA:  I'm watching on delay on the DVR.  They're presenting the Gretta CBB now.  Navy is pretty and I love the coin case!




It was strange there was no red. But I totally get what you are saying.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I'll probably get it at half price if I wait. However not all colors go to the outlet always. They did Seem to have a good selection in the patent last season though.




You can always check the outlet and then if all else fails come back to the Q.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> *It was strange there was no red.* But I totally get what you are saying.



That's what I thought.  I'll just find another bag to obsess over in the meantime!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> If I wouldn't have just ordered the Crimson Stanwich yesterday I would totally order this Leather Logo Lock bag in the Lavender or the Sky Blue.




Gorgeous, but you'll love the Stanwich. It's cheaper too.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> You can always check the outlet and then if all else fails come back to the Q.




Then I have to wait. You're right though


----------



## Twoboyz

I'll have to watch the rest later. DH decided to come home and put together the cabinet I've been asking him to do for two weeks now. He's right here and I don't want him to see the prices! I had to put kitchen crashes on.


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> That's what I thought.  I'll just find another bag to obsess over in the meantime!




Oh,  there will ALWAYS be another bag to obsess over ! That's for sure! LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I'll have to watch the rest later. DH decided to come home and put together the cabinet I've been asking him to do for two weeks now. He's right here and I don't want him to see the prices! I had to put kitchen crashes on.




Awww to bad!  But at least the cabinet will be put together.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> That's what I thought.  *I'll just find another bag to obsess over in the meantime! *





Aren't you supposed to be on the road??
Be safe and have fun.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous, but you'll love the Stanwich. It's cheaper too.




Yes!  I'm already so in love with the Stanwich. . . It's such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## seton

I just got in from the snow. Didnt know that DB was on. Why didnt u tell me??


----------



## TaterTots

Ok. So I'M obsessing over the Claremont Leather Satchel. OMG!


----------



## TaterTots

seton said:


> I just got in from the snow. Didnt know that DB was on. Why didnt u tell me??




There is 20 minutes left of this show and it will be back on tonight 10 till midnight.


----------



## hopi

seton said:


> I just got in from the snow. Didnt know that DB was on. Why didnt u tell me??



Turned it on by accident, it's sunny and 70 here
actually they showed nice stuff and MB is low key
great show


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Ok. So I'M obsessing over the Claremont Leather Satchel. OMG!




I couldn't wait to see at one!! Something to look forward to later.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be on the road??
> Be safe and have fun.



Too busy watching the show and reading the DF more than packing!   Decided to just leave when the show is over.

Thanks Hopi! 

You have a great weekend too! It's suppose to rain here all weekend.  I hope the sun is shining there!

(Just read another post of yours and you're getting  !)


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Turned it on by accident, it's sunny and 70 here
> 
> actually they showed nice stuff and MB is low key
> 
> great show




Doesn't your son have a tv outside by the pool?  Lol! Our friends who live in Tempe (haven't visited in years) have a big one mounted to their house under their covered patio and you can swivel it to face the pool. That's the life I tell you!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Too busy watching the show and reading the DF more than packing!   Decided to just leave when the show is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hopi!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great weekend too! It's suppose to rain here all weekend.  I hope the sun is shining there!
> 
> 
> 
> (Just read another post of yours and you're getting  !)




Have a safe trip. Have fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> I just got in from the snow. Didnt know that DB was on. Why didnt u tell me??




Sorry Seton  glad you caught some. Hopefully you can watch the show tonight.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Have a safe trip. Have fun!



Thanks TB!

You have a great weekend too!


----------



## TaterTots

The Claremont Leather Satchel in Oyster and that Blue BOTH are going on my WANT list!  Or I should say MUST HAVE list!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't wait to see at one!! Something to look forward to later.




This bag LOOKS amazing!  I'm such a satchel girl so of course I would say that LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Doesn't your son have a tv outside by the pool?  Lol! Our friends who live in Tempe (haven't visited in years) have a big one mounted to their house under their covered patio and you can swivel it to face the pool. That's the life I tell you!




That would be the life!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Too busy watching the show and reading the DF more than packing!   Decided to just leave when the show is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hopi!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great weekend too! It's suppose to rain here all weekend.  I hope the sun is shining there!
> 
> 
> 
> (Just read another post of yours and you're getting  !)




Have a fun trip RN!


----------



## seton

TaterTots said:


> There is 20 minutes left of this show and it will be back on tonight 10 till midnight.



Thx. 





hopi said:


> Turned it on by accident, it's sunny and 70 here
> actually they showed nice stuff and MB is low key
> great show




I love MB! She is killing me!

My fave part so far was when Sue was explaining how DB changed the key keeper from leather for the millionth time and MB went Ooooh like she heard it for the first time. She was so convincing.


----------



## TaterTots

seton said:


> Thx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love MB! She is killing me!
> 
> My fave part so far was when Sue was explaining how DB changed the key keeper from leather for the millionth time and MB went Ooooh like she heard it for the first time. She was so convincing.




LOL! So true!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Oh,  there will ALWAYS be another bag to obsess over ! That's for sure! LOL!



Too right!


----------



## Fimpagebag

seton said:


> I just got in from the snow. Didnt know that DB was on. Why didnt u tell me??



Not to worry, Seton. The noon to 2pm show will rerun at 3pm to 5pm on QVC Plus!


----------



## seton

I know you all like Sue's blouse but to me, she looks like a turquoise pirate. 



Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Seton. The noon to 2pm show will rerun at 3pm to 5pm on QVC Plus!



I cut the cord last yr. 

Off to YT to see if they have uploaded. . .


ETA: 21 vids in the past 24 hrs. Off to watch . . .


----------



## hopi

seton said:


> I know you all like Sue's blouse but to me, she looks like *a turquoise pirate*.
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the cord last yr.
> 
> Off to YT to see if they have uploaded. . .
> 
> 
> ETA: 21 vids in the past 24 hrs. Off to watch . . .





yea that was the 70's, the fit was not right around her shoulder & bust area and saw that it had a collar r, that was a problem,  Did not like the collar at all.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Doesn't your son have a tv outside by the pool?  Lol! Our friends who live in Tempe (haven't visited in years) have a big one mounted to their house under their covered patio and you can swivel it to face the pool. T*hat's the life I tell you!*




Arizona might be the best kept secret in the world if its too hot for you in the summer you just move up a bit into the mountains and it's a mild 4 season year.
He is about 40 minutes from Tempe.

eta
no TV outside


----------



## Suzwhat

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Me too, but the strap clips to the handles if I recall. I ended up falling asleep watching, so I could be mixing up the bags



You are right.  I missed that!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'll probably get it at half price if I wait. However not all colors go to the outlet always. They did Seem to have a good selection in the patent last season though.




I'm late and behind... What bag??


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm late and behind... What bag??




I love the patent zip zip in oyster.  it has that dreaded vachetta. Can I handle it? I think it's kind of interesting watching it develop the patina though.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> Arizona might be the best kept secret in the world if its too hot for you in the summer you just move up a bit into the mountains and it's a mild 4 season year.
> He is about 40 minutes from Tempe.
> 
> eta
> no TV outside




I agree. I love Arizona.


----------



## Scooch

Twoboyz said:


> I love the patent zip zip in oyster.  it has that dreaded vachetta. Can I handle it? I think it's kind of interesting watching it develop the patina though.




I was thinking the same thing! I'm loving the patent light colors( oyster and pink) but vachetta makes me nervous! Oh the decisions


----------



## Vicmarie

Scooch said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I'm loving the patent light colors( oyster and pink) but vachetta makes me nervous! Oh the decisions




Ditto x2 !! Last I checked the mini zip zip in oyster was on wait list .. 
I'm looking for a cute crossbody to take with me to Disneyland but the vachetta would without a doubt get water splash or something on it !


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> yea that was the 70's, the fit was not right around her shoulder & bust area and saw that it had a collar r, that was a problem,  Did not like the collar at all.




The sleeves is what had the look. Those ruffled edges LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I love the patent zip zip in oyster.  it has that dreaded vachetta. Can I handle it? I think it's kind of interesting watching it develop the patina though.




That's me with a bag and a lot of vachetta trim. It would be so nice if they came already with a nice golden patina from the start.


----------



## TaterTots

Did anyone order anything?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I want the Claremont domed satchel.   Not sure which color to pick?  Love the durable leather on this bag and the shape.  Anyone order this bag today?


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I want the Claremont domed satchel.   Not sure which color to pick?  Love the durable leather on this bag and the shape.  Anyone order this bag today?




I also love this bag. I think I like the oyster color best but the lilac is so pretty! The lining is fun too. I didn't order it, because I like the zip zip patent too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ditto x2 !! Last I checked the mini zip zip in oyster was on wait list ..
> I'm looking for a cute crossbody to take with me to Disneyland but the vachetta would without a doubt get water splash or something on it !




I would be so nervous with this bag at Disney. What about the cute little nylon one you have? I also like the Claremont cross body, but it doesn't look like it holds a lot. It's very cute though.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Twoboyz said:


> I also love this bag. I think I like the oyster color best but the lilac is so pretty! The lining is fun too. I didn't order it, because I like the zip zip patent too.




Thanks for the help.  I keep watching the presentation over and over.  I think the bag is so classy looking for an every day work bag.  It is  so hard to pick I like the oyster, lilac  and blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Thanks for the help.  I keep watching the presentation over and over.  I think the bag is so classy looking for an every day work bag.  It is  so hard to pick I like the oyster, lilac  and blue.




All the colors are so pretty. Are you going to order one?


----------



## Ivyshop

Anyone order any bags today? I order the croco belted shopper color red and the signature suton satchel still waiting from stanwich from ilovedooney should arrive 2/12/15 ugh


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Ditto x2 !! Last I checked the mini zip zip in oyster was on wait list ..
> I'm looking for a cute crossbody to take with me to Disneyland but the vachetta would without a doubt get water splash or something on it !


 
I would take a coated cotton cross body, but one that has a trim that won't stain with water.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> Anyone order any bags today? I order the croco belted shopper color red and the signature suton satchel still waiting from stanwich from ilovedooney should arrive 2/12/15 ugh




I almost ordered the patent zip zip in oyster. I didn't go through with it.  
I really wanted the Bordeaux Croco belted shopper but it sold out. Love that bag! Congrats on your orders. My Stanwich made it to me three days before the scheduled delivery date. Hopefully yours will get to you earlier too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Twoboyz said:


> All the colors are so pretty. Are you going to order one?


I am not sure if I will get on tonight.  I wish the domed claremont came in purple.


----------



## Vicmarie

I saw those Claremont drawstring bags at dillards and I loved them !! Kinda want one


----------



## aprimo

Hi ladies! I may be a little slow on the uptake, but where did this host Jackie come from? I hate to be so tacky, but she's really getting on my nerves.

I was excited about a possible OTO in this show, but that little crossbody isn't my thing. Oh well.

I like the look of the Santorini and Samba bags, but I'm not so sure about those locks. Seems like extra weight for no good reason.


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I am not sure if I will get on tonight.  I wish the domed claremont came in purple.




I agree it needs more colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> Hi ladies! I may be a little slow on the uptake, but where did this host Jackie come from? I hate to be so tacky, but she's really getting on my nerves.
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited about a possible OTO in this show, but that little crossbody isn't my thing. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of the Santorini and Samba bags, but I'm not so sure about those locks. Seems like extra weight for no good reason.




I don't see this host that much. I'm not sure. I have the samba belted shopper and I like how the lock looks on it. It's that little extra bling. I really want a Bordeaux belted shopper. I don't know which one I like better the Croco or the Santorini.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I saw those Claremont drawstring bags at dillards and I loved them !! Kinda want one




The drawstrings are so cute!


----------



## hopi

darn
read the schedule in the wrong time zone
thought I was early


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> The drawstrings are so cute!



They are darling
thank goodness I am not coordinated enough to handle one.

Did Jackie just scream


----------



## aprimo

Twoboyz said:


> I don't see this host that much. I'm not sure. I have the samba belted shopper and I like how the lock looks on it. It's that little extra bling. I really want a Bordeaux belted shopper. I don't know which one I like better the Croco or the Santorini.



Tough call, they are both good looking. If it were me, I'd probably get the Santorini because I already have several Dooney Croco bags (although not that exact croco pattern).


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> They are darling
> 
> thank goodness I am not coordinated enough to handle one.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jackie just scream




She has been very energetic tonight!


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> Tough call, they are both good looking. If it were me, I'd probably get the Santorini because I already have several Dooney Croco bags (although not that exact croco pattern).




Thanks aprimo. I have a Croco fino satchel in cognac and I love the embossing so much. That's why I'm torn. I like so many bags right now. Wish I could get them all.


----------



## aprimo

Well, they got me. I decided I needed the Willa in the lilac. I don't have a bag that color--inconceivable! 

I was going to order it from the Q, but then I decided to check the Dooney site for some reason and saw that they have a 15% off coupon today. The free shipping is a bonus. And they take PayPal Credit. SOLD!


----------



## Suzwhat

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I want the Claremont domed satchel.   Not sure which color to pick?  Love the durable leather on this bag and the shape.  Anyone order this bag today?



Ii am with you.  I'm trying not to order.


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> Well, they got me. I decided I needed the Willa in the lilac. I don't have a bag that color--inconceivable!
> 
> I was going to order it from the Q, but then I decided to check the Dooney site for some reason and saw that they have a 15% off coupon today. The free shipping is a bonus. And they take PayPal Credit. SOLD!




Congrats! You are a savvy shopper  That's the same color in Willa I've been eyeing. It's a gorgeous color! I would love to see a picture when you get it. .


----------



## Twoboyz

I wish they would show the Claremont dome satchel in oyster next to the Shelby taupe because I think the colors are close. I'd like to see how different or similar they are. I think the oyster might have more of a mauve hue.


----------



## gatorgirl07

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I want the Claremont domed satchel.   Not sure which color to pick?  Love the durable leather on this bag and the shape.  Anyone order this bag today?



I am eyeiqnt this bag also, but the dimensions the Q gives are a LOT different than the ones dot com give.  I wonder which is right?  If its only 12" L, that really isn't enough for me.......


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I missed the live-show but I taped it and viewing it here and there. Kind of like the patent bitzy in the oyster.


----------



## Punkie

Does anyone know how often they put the as is bags on easy pay. I need the logo lock in grape but at the as is price on easy pay lol


----------



## aprimo

Punkie said:


> Does anyone know how often they put the as is bags on easy pay. I need the logo lock in grape but at the as is price on easy pay lol



I don't think they do it that often. Not only that, but I tried to use an Easy Pay on Request offer on an "as-is" Dooney before but it wouldn't let me. I think I even called Customer Service, if I remember correctly, and they said no. It's possible they only do Easy Pay on the as-is Dooneys when there are D&B shows on. I haven't tracked it so I can't say for sure.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aprimo*:  nice to see you here.  Congratulations on the new handbag.  As for the new lock on the Samba, Santorini (lizard embossed), and Campbell (croco embossed) styles.... yes it does add extra weight.  And it's not my favorite thing, and I wish it weren't on the bags.   BUT.... the styles and leather of these handbags is so nice,  that when I was able to get them for great sale prices,  I overlooked the lock.  Now I just try to ignore it.  I bought the smaller satchel in all 3 of the collections and I love the style.  It's very good looking and very functional.  The lock doesn't get in the way.   I think the drawstings are also sharp looking,  but I don't do drawstrings.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am eyeiqnt this bag also, but the dimensions the Q gives are a LOT different than the ones dot com give.  I wonder which is right?  If its only 12" L, that really isn't enough for me.......




Good question. I didn't realize they were different. I thought it looked like a really good size bag, but it doesn't look 15" long.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Good question. I didn't realize they were different. I thought it looked like a really good size bag, but it doesn't look 15" long.



I'm really interested in this bag, but I only want it if it's 15".......  I really wish that the stores around here had it so I could look at it


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> Does anyone know how often they put the as is bags on easy pay. I need the logo lock in grape but at the as is price on easy pay lol




They don't do it too often. I think they do it whenever they have a big Dooney event like when they have a Dooney TSV. I think there is one coming up, but I don't know when. The only problem with waiting is that the grape might not be available when the easy pay is. The other thing is the bags get snapped up really quickly when there is EP, so be sure to get it right away so you don't miss out. Good luck


----------



## jules 8

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am eyeiqnt this bag also, but the dimensions the Q gives are a LOT different than the ones dot com give.  I wonder which is right?  If its only 12" L, that really isn't enough for me.......



I saw the live show....I personally think that the .com measurements are correct, not the qvc measurents


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> I almost ordered the patent zip zip in oyster. I didn't go through with it.
> I really wanted the Bordeaux Croco belted shopper but it sold out. Love that bag! Congrats on your orders. My Stanwich made it to me three days before the scheduled delivery date. Hopefully yours will get to you earlier too.


Oh yes my qvc bags already ship I will report on the stanwich when arrive. When I went to Dooney outlet last month they only have the croco satchel color blue and brown no belted shopper.


----------



## Punkie

aprimo said:


> I don't think they do it that often. Not only that, but I tried to use an Easy Pay on Request offer on an "as-is" Dooney before but it wouldn't let me. I think I even called Customer Service, if I remember correctly, and they said no. It's possible they only do Easy Pay on the as-is Dooneys when there are D&B shows on. I haven't tracked it so I can't say for sure.











Twoboyz said:


> They don't do it too often. I think they do it whenever they have a big Dooney event like when they have a Dooney TSV. I think there is one coming up, but I don't know when. The only problem with waiting is that the grape might not be available when the easy pay is. The other thing is the bags get snapped up really quickly when there is EP, so be sure to get it right away so you don't miss out. Good luck




Thank you both. I was able to snatch my forest zip zip when it was on as is easy pay during the holidays so that got me spoiled ! I will keep my eye out and check every day . there's not much grape on eBay either. I love the hardware on the bag so much. Thank you both !!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> Oh yes my qvc bags already ship I will report on the stanwich when arrive. When I went to Dooney outlet last month they only have the croco satchel color blue and brown no belted shopper.




I can't wait to see them. I went to the outlet yesterday. They have them now. I don't know if they have red, but they had the Bordeaux and maybe some other colors. I didn't even look because I was focused on the bordeaux and they were holding it for me. It might be worth a call because they sometimes have other colors in the back. They can hold it for you for one day. They were 40% off and if you have the email for the $25 off you have to show it to them to get the discount. It would come out to around $223. Good luck.


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see them. I went to the outlet yesterday. They have them now. I don't know if they have red, but they had the Bordeaux and maybe some other colors. I didn't even look because I was focused on the bordeaux and they were holding it for me. It might be worth a call because they sometimes have other colors in the back. They can hold it for you for one day. They were 40% off and if you have the email for the $25 off you have to show it to them to get the discount. It would come out to around $223. Good luck.


Thank you you need post pictures of you bag the stanwich and the belted croco also. Please do a video. Thank you for the info about the outlet


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> Thank you you need post pictures of you bag the stanwich and the belted croco also. Please do a video. Thank you for the info about the outlet




You're welcome Ivy. I posted pictures of both bags in the mini reveal thread. I do need to catch up on some videos. I've just been kind of busy lately and trying to balance everything. I appreciate the request  
I hope you love your Croco red belted shopper.


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome Ivy. I posted pictures of both bags in the mini reveal thread. I do need to catch up on some videos. I've just been kind of busy lately and trying to balance everything. I appreciate the request
> I hope you love your Croco red belted shopper.


You welcome I will try make a video when the bags arrive.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi, Anyone watching? I'm walking around my building during my lunch break and watching on my phone. I had to order the Sophie in the Lilac color after I saw it flashed early in the show. That purple and black combo is TDF!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I was just going to look for this thread, ha. I am watching, but I was late. There is another show this afternoon also.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I was just going to look for this thread, ha. I am watching, but I was late. There is another show this afternoon also.



Yup I'll be watching later too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Watching it now...thanks for the reminder TBz!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Watching it now...thanks for the reminder TBz!



You're welcome.  It's not often they so middle of the day shows. I might have to watch the second hour on the recording at home.


----------



## Trudysmom

They just showed a picture of the Buckley. I wish they would have lots of colors. I LOVE mine.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> They just showed a picture of the Buckley. I wish they would have lots of colors. I LOVE mine.



Do they have more colors on dooney.com? I wish they had lots of colors in more of the Dooney bags.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Liking the light pink Saffiano Leather Charlotte.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Liking the light pink Saffiano Leather Charlotte.



...and the Coated Cotton Greta...that yellow is real cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> They just showed a picture of the Buckley. I wish they would have lots of colors. I LOVE mine.



They have some new colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> ...and the Coated Cotton Greta...that yellow is real cute!



I think I like the white with tan.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> They have some new colors.


I see that there are a couple of new colors. Just not any I need. I love the bag so much. Mine is nubuck so a summery color would be good. I just have all of the colors I think. I have collected lots of colors. I just love the drawstring being a satchel. Dark pink would be nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Liking the light pink Saffiano Leather Charlotte.



The pink is so pretty.


----------



## Rubyslipperss

I had to call QVC this weekend and the girl I was talking to told me she THINKS that on April 11th they will be having a special where you have a EASY PAY that you can use on anything.  I have only been back on QVC for a short time and don't know if they do this sort of thing.  Think this could be true?


----------



## Twoboyz

Rubyslipperss said:


> I had to call QVC this weekend and the girl I was talking to told me she THINKS that on April 11th they will be having a special where you have a EASY PAY that you can use on anything.  I have only been back on QVC for a short time and don't know if they do this sort of thing.  Think this could be true?




Around the end of last year QVC sent out coupons for two uses of 5 easy pays on any item of your choice. One had to be used by 12/31 and the other by 1/31. That could be what they are doing again.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Rubyslipperss said:


> I had to call QVC this weekend and the girl I was talking to told me she THINKS that on April 11th they will be having a special where you have a EASY PAY that you can use on anything.  I have only been back on QVC for a short time and don't know if they do this sort of thing.  Think this could be true?




Yes, I've seen where they have a specified day where everything is on EP, can't remember what the occasion but I bought several things that day. I think it was summer last year.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Around the end of last year QVC sent out coupons for two uses of 5 easy pays on any item of your choice. One had to be used by 12/31 and the other by 1/31. That could be what they are doing again.


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I've seen where they have a specified day where everything is on EP, can't remember what the occasion but I bought several things that day. I think it was summer last year.




They also used to send those promotions on your birthday, but I don't think they do those anymore or if they do they are sending them only to a select group of people, maybe newer customers? I don't get those anymore.


I think they also have everything on EZ pay on founder's day, which is sometime in june and there's also an 'Easy Does it day' but I don't remember when it's that.


I think the one they are referring to in April might around mid April. I kind of remembering them having something like that on the last day you have to do your taxes, but I'm not sure, might be mixing up dates.


----------



## Bobetta

Didn't know there was a show tonight but there's one on now.  Anyone watching??


----------



## TaterTots

Wow I didn't know there was either... Think I might tune in. Thanks for the heads up Bobetta!


----------



## Bobetta

TaterTots said:


> Wow I didn't know there was either... Think I might tune in. Thanks for the heads up Bobetta!




You're welcome.  
I literally turned on the channel and yelled - Dooney?! Lol. Nice surprise.


----------



## TaterTots

OMG! Mini Chelsea Shopper!  I wonder if you can wear her crossbody?


----------



## TaterTots

For a mini she is rather pricey.


----------



## Bobetta

TaterTots said:


> OMG! Mini Chelsea Shopper!  I wonder if you can wear her crossbody?




I'm dying over this Mini! And I'm surprised I am. Hoping to make it without ordering. But it's too cute. I have the bigger version and have been happy with it. 
Sue just mentioned cross-body. Nice.


----------



## TaterTots

Yes she is a CB bag.


----------



## Bobetta

TaterTots said:


> For a mini she is rather pricey.




And I thought that too. Wish it was $128! I'm sure the outlets have it.


----------



## TaterTots

Bobetta said:


> I'm dying over this Mini!
> 
> 
> Sue just mentioned cross-body. Nice.




She is super cute isn't she?


----------



## Trudysmom

Started watching.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Started watching.




Hey TM!  Join the party!


----------



## TaterTots

I love this Patent Zip Zip in that Baby Blue or Pale Blue which ever they call it.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Hey TM!  Join the party!


----------



## Suzwhat

TaterTots said:


> I love this Patent Zip Zip in that Baby Blue or Pale Blue which ever they call it.



The colors of the patent leather are gorgeous.


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> The colors of the patent leather are gorgeous.




OMG YES!  I say the LB color but let's be honest I would take any of them.


----------



## Bobetta

Suzwhat said:


> The colors of the patent leather are gorgeous.




I know!! Those colors were so yummy!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

I'm watching now...did not know it was on!! My notifications were not working!


----------



## TaterTots

I've always eyed the Barrel Bags but in all the years I've never owned one. They are really a classic bag style.


----------



## TaterTots

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> I'm watching now...did not know it was on!! My notifications were not working!




This show snuck up on us all.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

I'm not feeling well, so this is great to take my mind off it. Yay! Always love watching Dooney [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

It definitely will help you feel better. Hope you do feel better soon.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

TaterTots said:


> It definitely will help you feel better. Hope you do feel better soon.




Thanks so much! Me too [emoji106]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wish they could show older classics the whole time.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> And I thought that too. Wish it was $128! I'm sure the outlets have it.




I just got here. I'm watching the recording. Yes, Bobetta the mini Chelsea is at the outlets. It's probably 40% off.


----------



## TaterTots

Yes! TM!  I hate it was only an hour show


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Oh! Over already? Geez! I came in late...lol. Did they show any Chevron prints?


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I just got here. I'm watching the recording. Yes, Bobetta the mini Chelsea is at the outlets. It's probably 40% off.




YAY!  TBz I might have to make some calls.


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> I'm not feeling well, so this is great to take my mind off it. Yay! Always love watching Dooney [emoji4]




I hope you feel better soon Sparkle


----------



## TaterTots

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Oh! Over already? Geez! I came in late...lol. Did they show any Chevron prints?




I started watching about 12 minutes or so in and I didn't see any :/


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> YAY!  TBz I might have to make some calls.


----------



## Bobetta

Booo. It was only an hour. What a tease. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Booo. It was only an hour. What a tease. Lol.




I hate 1 hour shows.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you feel better soon Sparkle




Thanks TB [emoji4] Me too! This cold snuck up on me this morning.


----------



## TaterTots

Yeah I can't stand just an hour show. It just gets you all happy and excited then the show is all over.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just can't believe sue clifton has worked for D&B for 30 years and she can't tell they have the wrong Sophie hobo out there. Honestly... They have the lilac out there calling it the orchid.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I just can't believe sue clifton has worked for D&B for 30 years and she can't tell they have the wrong Sophie hobo out there. Honestly... They have the lilac out there calling it the orchid.




OMG!  You know I thought that myself but was like "Hey I'll go with whatever Sue says" LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> OMG!  You know I thought that myself but was like "Hey I'll go with whatever Sue says" LOL!




I don't like to talk bad about Sue because to me she's the Dooney Goddess. Lol. But she messes up a lot!  I sent my lilac Sophie back today and now am I second guessing myself after seeing it. Why does Dooney do this to me?


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I don't like to talk bad about Sue because to me she's the Dooney Goddess. Lol. But she messes up a lot!  I sent my lilac Sophie back today and now am I second guessing myself after seeing it. Why does Dooney do this to me?




I thought of you when I seen them present it. It is a gorgeous bag.  You can always reorder if she keeps coming back to mind.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I thought of you when I seen them present it. It is a gorgeous bag.  You can always reorder if she keeps coming back to mind.




Maybe in as is if it becomes available. This mini chelsea is just too darn cute! Sorry, I'm a little behind watching the recording.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Maybe in as is if it becomes available. This mini chelsea is just too darn cute! Sorry, I'm a little behind watching the recording.




That's no problem  and YES!  Isn't the mini Chelsea adorable!!!  I just LOVE IT!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> That's no problem  and YES!  Isn't the mini Chelsea adorable!!!  I just LOVE IT!




Yes it's so cute!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

TaterTots said:


> That's no problem  and YES!  Isn't the mini Chelsea adorable!!!  I just LOVE IT!




Oh! That sounds cute! I must log in and check it out on the Q!


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Oh! That sounds cute! I must log in and check it out on the Q!




Sparkle, you should be able to watch the whole show online. Just check the items from the show and watch the recordings.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I missed the show...now it's bras...


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I missed the show...now it's bras...




Haha!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> Sparkle, you should be able to watch the whole show online. Just check the items from the show and watch the recordings.




Great idea! Thanks for the tip TB  I looked at the mini and think it's too mini for my needs. But it's sure cute!! OK - back to the Q


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> I missed the show...now it's bras...




LOL!!  They could have done the bras and shown Dooney's as well. Kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## TaterTots

Or have shown more Dooney's I should say!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Or have shown more Dooney's I should say!




Yes!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Yes!




They really need to take OUR needs into more consideration!


----------



## Caledonia

Twoboyz said:


> I just can't believe sue clifton has worked for D&B for 30 years and she can't tell they have the wrong Sophie hobo out there. Honestly... They have the lilac out there calling it the orchid.


 Just checked this bag out on QVC today. Watched video on item page. Is this what you're referring to? Someone has asked question about color on item page yesterday- in video Sue says color is Orchid, but it's much more purple than color option sample. Very confusing that they have that video posted on the item page!


----------



## Twoboyz

Caledonia said:


> Just checked this bag out on QVC today. Watched video on item page. Is this what you're referring to? Someone has asked question about color on item page yesterday- in video Sue says color is Orchid, but it's much more purple than color option sample. Very confusing that they have that video posted on the item page!




Yes, that's what I was referring to I just watched the video and this is the one. The bag in the video is the lilac color not the orchid. The orchid is more of a hot pinkish purple shade. It looks very similar to the florentine in Violet. I believe QVC always posts the latest presentation in the item pages. They don't ever seem to realize when there is a mistake. One time they were presenting the clayton and the models were wearing the kingston hobo. Later when I saw that video was posted in the item page I emailed them to let them know and they didn't correct it. Another time they had color swatches flip flopped and I emailed them and they didn't correct it. Weird.


----------



## aprimo

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, that's what I was referring to I just watched the video and this is the one. The bag in the video is the lilac color not the orchid. The orchid is more of a hot pinkish purple shade. It looks very similar to the florentine in Violet. I believe QVC always posts the latest presentation in the item pages. They don't ever seem to realize when there is a mistake. One time they were presenting the clayton and the models were wearing the kingston hobo. Later when I saw that video was posted in the item page I emailed them to let them know and they didn't correct it. Another time they had color swatches flip flopped and I emailed them and they didn't correct it. Weird.



I noticed that during the live presentation and it was driving me nuts! I couldn't believe Sue didn't notice. I watched the rest of the show, thinking they would figure it out (or someone would call and tell them) and make the correction, but they didn't. How many people do you think ordered the orchid thinking they were going to get that lilac color that was presented and were pissed? ullhair:


----------



## Bobetta

Hi! 
Two hours of Dooney just started. 1 am to 3 am.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Hi!
> Two hours of Dooney just started. 1 am to 3 am.




OMG... I should be in bed. Lol. It's 1:00am.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... I should be in bed. Lol. It's 1:00am.




Me too! I was dozing off till I heard Dooney and saw it's a show on. Gonna hit record and get lullabied to sleep. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... I should be in bed. Lol. It's 1:00am.




But I feel a second wind coming on. Grrrgh. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

You two are die hard. Did you make it through? I have the recording to watch later.


----------



## macde90

Bobetta said:


> Hi!
> Two hours of Dooney just started. 1 am to 3 am.


QVC has 4 or more Easy Pays on All Items Today only, Wednesday March 11


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> You two are die hard. Did you make it through? I have the recording to watch later.




Haha. I didn't even stay awake to hit record. Lol. That second wind was a quick burst. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

macde90 said:


> QVC has 4 or more Easy Pays on All Items Today only, Wednesday March 11




Yes! Including "as is" Dooney.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Yes! Including "as is" Dooney.




Yes and I already took advantage of it. 
Got the as is Sophie in marine on 5 EP. 
I had already returned the lilac one and said if a marine one shows up in as is I'm going for it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Haha. I didn't even stay awake to hit record. Lol. That second wind was a quick burst. Lol.




Lol!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Yes and I already took advantage of it.
> Got the as is Sophie in marine on 5 EP.
> I had already returned the lilac one and said if a marine one shows up in as is I'm going for it.



Lol TB, I hope you will like the Sophie in marine.  She is one of my favorite bags, as you know!  I love a shoulder bag, and she is the perfect length for me.  Also has an outside pocket, and zip top, all the things I require in a perfect bag.  Plus, the love the leather.  The lining not so much, but I ignore it.  I ordered the pale pink patent zip zip, which I fell in love with a few weeks ago, and just came back in stock.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Lol TB, I hope you will like the Sophie in marine.  She is one of my favorite bags, as you know!  I love a shoulder bag, and she is the perfect length for me.  Also has an outside pocket, and zip top, all the things I require in a perfect bag.  Plus, the love the leather.  The lining not so much, but I ignore it.  I ordered the pale pink patent zip zip, which I fell in love with a few weeks ago, and just came back in stock.




Thanks Rosie! Yeah I think I just needed a darker more neutral color because it's a bigger bag. I hope I get a good one and it comes with the wallet. I love that pretty pale pink patent zip zip. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Caledonia

Twoboyz said:


> Yes and I already took advantage of it.
> Got the as is Sophie in marine on 5 EP.
> I had already returned the lilac one and said if a marine one shows up in as is I'm going for it.


 Hope you like it - I love Dooney Marine. I just hope they eventually sell the wallet it comes with separately - would fit perfectly in my black Coach clutch. Am tempted to call QVC to find out what's the policy if you don't return all parts, what's the charge for the wallet? Probably _$100_ as the bag is listed on QVC as retail $427 & is sold on Dooney.com (solid only) for $298 w/o accessories (but free ship.) Don't really want to pay that much.


----------



## Twoboyz

Caledonia said:


> Hope you like it - I love Dooney Marine. I just hope they eventually sell the wallet it comes with separately - would fit perfectly in my black Coach clutch. Am tempted to call QVC to find out what's the policy if you don't return all parts, what's the charge for the wallet? Probably _$100_ as the bag is listed on QVC as retail $427 & is sold on Dooney.com (solid only) for $298 w/o accessories (but free ship.) Don't really want to pay that much.




Thanks Caledonia  I would be interested to hear what you find out if you call because I guess I always thought people did not get charged or penalized if they didn't return the accessories. I'm wondering if they even track it. It's just terrible though if they don't. There are so many as is bags that come without accessories and the customer is charged the same regardless. 

There is a similar slim wallet in the embossed pebbled leather with a turn lock that matches the Shelby or the Claremont collection. I think that one is a bit over $100. To me this Sophie wallet should be less because there is less hardware and it's less structured. I would doubt though that they'll sell it to you without the bag, unfortunately. That kiss lock coin purse that comes with the logo lock hobo is really popular and they always say it only comes with the bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I will watch the Dooney and Bourke show later this afternoon.


----------



## Caledonia

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Caledonia  I would be interested to hear what you find out if you call because I guess I always thought people did not get charged or penalized if they didn't return the accessories. I'm wondering if they even track it. It's just terrible though if they don't. There are so many as is bags that come without accessories and the customer is charged the same regardless.
> 
> There is a similar slim wallet in the embossed pebbled leather with a turn lock that matches the Shelby or the Claremont collection. I think that one is a bit over $100. To me this Sophie wallet should be less because there is less hardware and it's less structured. I would doubt though that they'll sell it to you without the bag, unfortunately. That kiss lock coin purse that comes with the logo lock hobo is really popular and they always say it only comes with the bag.


 I know the wallet you mean. I agree it shouldn't be worth that much w/o the hardware. And that's what I like about the Sophie wallet. Sometimes you just see something & know it would really work for you. That said, I'm not looking for a "steal," just a good deal. The Logo Lock kiss coin purse was available on ILoveDooney last year, I think. The only difference was a leather patch behind the Dooney plate on front - more detail. I guess that's why they can say it's not available anywhere but QVC. Maybe the Sophie wallet will show up in the future.


----------



## PinkKelly

Today I got the Dooney and Bourke Sutton Sydney Satchel on 5 easy pays. Does anyone have this and do you like it? I have been wanting it! I read the reviews many times on QVC site. It doesn't show a wallet so I will get that off the Dooney site, I saw it there. As you know today all day is easy pays, but this satchel and the Hampshire one is easy pay thru March 16th, so they are good thru Monday!! FYI!


----------



## Twoboyz

PinkKelly said:


> Today I got the Dooney and Bourke Sutton Sydney Satchel on 5 easy pays. Does anyone have this and do you like it? I have been wanting it! I read the reviews many times on QVC site. It doesn't show a wallet so I will get that off the Dooney site, I saw it there. As you know today all day is easy pays, but this satchel and the Hampshire one is easy pay thru March 16th, so they are good thru Monday!! FYI!




Congrats PinkKelly! It's a beautiful bag. A couple of the ladies in this forum have it and I think the overwhelming response is very positive. I hope you love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Caledonia said:


> I know the wallet you mean. I agree it shouldn't be worth that much w/o the hardware. And that's what I like about the Sophie wallet. Sometimes you just see something & know it would really work for you. That said, I'm not looking for a "steal," just a good deal. The Logo Lock kiss coin purse was available on ILoveDooney last year, I think. The only difference was a leather patch behind the Dooney plate on front - more detail. I guess that's why they can say it's not available anywhere but QVC. Maybe the Sophie wallet will show up in the future.




I hope so too. I got two of those kiss lock coin purses from the outlet. I hadn't seen them for awhile, but they are back. I was a little off on that embossed pebbled turn lock wallet. It's $96.


----------



## Bobetta

So Saturday QVC will be having a Dooney TSV. I just saw a preview of the bag. It's a patent leather set. I'm going to copy the link here. It should work. Looks pretty. I'm not a patent girl, but this set is cute. I have one aqua patent leather barrel bag and it's quite adorable. I should use it more.  So we'll see. 


http://www.qvc.com/EMAIL.product.A2...e&sc=MAIL&cvosrc=email.cheetahmail.2097121500


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> So Saturday QVC will be having a Dooney TSV. I just saw a preview of the bag. It's a patent leather set. I'm going to copy the link here. It should work. Looks pretty. I'm not a patent girl, but this set is cute. I have one aqua patent leather barrel bag and it's quite adorable. I should use it more.  So we'll see.
> 
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/EMAIL.product.A2...e&sc=MAIL&cvosrc=email.cheetahmail.2097121500




I'm anxious to see the presentation. This is a cute bag. I love the Claremont styling of it. Thanks for the link B!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I'm anxious to see the presentation. This is a cute bag. I love the Claremont styling of it. Thanks for the link B!




No problem! I'm digging the shape and style of it. I'll be watching it for sure. I think the pink is too cute and loving the white. But if I'm going to spend, I'd rather hit the outlet and hunt down a Willa. Lol. So we'll see. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> No problem! I'm digging the shape and style of it. I'll be watching it for sure. I think the pink is too cute and loving the white. But if I'm going to spend, I'd rather hit the outlet and hunt down a Willa. Lol. So we'll see. Lol.




I've got all shows set to record and I'll be watching.


----------



## Rubyslipperss

No yellow but the Aqua is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Twoboyz

Two new colors in the Logo Lock Hobo tonight. Mint and lilac. Pretty!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Did I miss It? It's Isaac Mizrahi? [emoji15]


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Oh...I see its coming on in a half hour  I can get caught up!


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Oh...I see its coming on in a half hour  I can get caught up!




Yes the show is in 15 minutes. Sorry. I was looking at the site and saw it there. The pictures look pretty. I can't wait to see it on the show. They also showed a sneak peek of the TSV a few minutes ago. They are pretty!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Yay! My mom and I are going to watch together while we chat on the phone. I can't see what is on right now, hubby has the remote for  the next 15 minutes


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Oh weird...I quoted you TB, but it did not post that way?


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Yay! My mom and I are going to watch together while we chat on the phone. I can't see what is on right now, hubby has the remote for  the next 15 minutes




Oh that'll be so fun! I thought I was safe from the TSV but now I'm not so sure.  I have my eye on that white.


----------



## Neener1991

Beautiful Patent Satchel.....how to choose?????


----------



## seton

sue looks great! best she looked in a long time.

do we like the new shape of the tsv wristlet or do we prefer the old one?


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> sue looks great! best she looked in a long time.
> 
> do we like the new shape of the tsv wristlet or do we prefer the old one?




I was thinking the same thing. I love her outfit and she looks a bit tan. I think I prefer the other style. For such a structured bag the wristlet looks a bit informal and unstructured. I do like the pockets and card slots. I don't really like the clear window on the back.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I love her outfit and she looks a bit tan. I think I prefer the other style. For such a structured bag the wristlet looks a bit informal and unstructured. I do like the pockets and card slots. I don't really like the clear window on the back.



yeah, I never buy SLG with the clear windows. 

and since I'm here, here is the clearance section and alto section of my local outlet


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> yeah, I never buy SLG with the clear windows.
> 
> and since I'm here, here is the clearance section and alto section of my local outlet[/
> 
> There are a lot of Altos. My outlet usually only has one or two at a time if any and they are displayed behind the counter.


----------



## Twoboyz

Does anyone own the Janeen? Is that flap over the top a pain?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love the blue and grey TSV.    Almost ready to order.

 I love the size for me I am only 5  ft so most of the totes are too big for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

I have the white in my cart.


----------



## seton

*bites fingernails*


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> *bites fingernails*




Lol. It might be too structured for me. I don't know.


----------



## seton

is this a 2 hr show? I might hafta go back to the star wars podcast I was watching before midnite.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Lol. It might be too structured for me. I don't know.




*bites tongue*


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lol I cant pick a color I love the pink and black too.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> is this a 2 hr show? I might hafta go back to the star wars podcast I was watching before midnite.




Yes it's 2 hours.


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> lol I cant pick a color I love the pink and black too.




Love them both.


----------



## seton

ok, I checked. 7 hrs of DB for the next 24. 
Later, ladies!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Going to sleep on it lets see which one I dream about.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> ok, I checked. 7 hrs of DB for the next 24.
> Later, ladies!




Goodnight


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Going to sleep on it lets see which one I dream about.




Goodnight.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

The TSV looks larger than the measurements.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> The TSV looks larger than the measurements.




It looks bigger to me than I thought it was.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Im here. Just tuned in. Ive been off the forum for awhile. Hey Ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi FQ! Welcome back!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Thanks TB!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Did I miss much tonight on QVC?


----------



## FlorentineQuack

That tangerine chevron is nice.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Im here. Just tuned in. Ive been off the forum for awhile. Hey Ladies!




Hey girly!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey girly!!!



Hey lady! Suffering with insomnia tonight. So glad Dooney can help. I just viewed your Chelsea Shopper video. Thinking of purchasing this next.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I have the white in my cart.




Love the white. That color looks great!


----------



## Bobetta

Bobetta said:


> Love the white. That color looks great!




All the colors look great. I should fix that. Lol. But white is crisp.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> All the colors look great. I should fix that. Lol. But white is crisp.




It's still in my cart. Still not sure about the patent. I'm loving this white logo lock too.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Did I miss much tonight on QVC?




Just the TSV and then the gretta satchel. They'll probably repeat the TSV before the show is over.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> It's still in my cart. Still not sure about the patent. I'm loving this white logo lock too.




I was going to say you were debating on the LoLo too, right? I love the look of the TSV, but I like smoosh and soft bags. So this is tough. I get your dilemma. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I was going to say you were debating on the LoLo too, right? I love the look of the TSV, but I like smoosh and soft bags. So this is tough. I get your dilemma. Lol.




I have the same dilemma.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Does anyone own the Janeen? Is that flap over the top a pain?



Hey TB!

I'm here now.  I was helping the grandkids build a fort with blankets in the living room.  (Promised that earlier this week when I forgot about the Dooney show. )  So I'm watching on a smaller TV in a bedroom.

MaryBel said she has a Janine so she can tell you how it works for her.  I had one for 1 day.  I bought a red (surprise!) leather Janine at Macys.  The flap didn't bother me at all, in fact I liked having it cover my stuff.  What bothered me was the how the flap looked when I was carrying it by the strap. I think the D rings were too close to the flap and the strap pulled up against the flap and pushed it up.  It's hard to described.  The day I bought it I carried it to Walmart.  When I passed a mirror that's when I saw how crooked it looked.  It didn't do that when I carried it by the handles, but I knew I was going to carry it with the strap a lot, and I didn't like the way it looked. So I returned it as soon as Macys opened the next day.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Just the TSV and then the gretta satchel. They'll probably repeat the TSV before the show is over.



Cool, thanks. Ive been admiring that white logo lock as well since I saw SentinelKitty's Pink. She encouraged me to get it but still on the fence. You will probably grab it before I do.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here now.  I was helping the grandkids build a fort with blankets in the living room.  (Promised that earlier this week when I forgot about the Dooney show. )  So I'm watching on a smaller TV in a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> MaryBel said she has a Janine so she can tell you how it works for her.  I had one for 1 day.  I bought a red (surprise!) leather Janine at Macys.  The flap didn't bother me at all, in fact I liked having it cover my stuff.  What bothered me was the how the flap looked when I was carrying it by the strap. I think the D rings were too close to the flap and the strap pulled up against the flap and pushed it up.  It's hard to described.  The day I bought it I carried it to Walmart.  When I passed a mirror that's when I saw how crooked it looked.  It didn't do that when I carried it by the handles, but I knew I was going to carry it with the strap a lot, and I didn't like the way it looked. So I returned it as soon as Macys opened the next day.




Oh I remember the blanket fort days. That was a long time ago.   

Thanks for the info on the Janine. I understand what you are saying. I will carry it by the strap a lot too. Hmmm. I might try it out. Shipping is only $5.00, a refreshing change to what we are used to with these bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *Oh I remember the blanket fort days.* That was a long time ago.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the Janine. I understand what you are saying. I will carry it by the strap a lot too. Hmmm. I might try it out. Shipping is only $5.00, a refreshing change to what we are used to with these bags.



Do you remember reminding them the blankets and pillows on your bed are not to be part of the fort?  

I hope you try it out.  I still love the style and size of the bag. That's what I miss.  You're right, $5.00 shipping is not bad considering the normal charge.  Did you get white or is it still in your cart?


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Do you remember reminding them the blankets and pillows on your bed are not to be part of the fort?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you try it out.  I still love the style and size of the bag. That's what I miss.  You're right, $5.00 shipping is not bad considering the normal charge.  Did you get white or is it still in your cart?




Yes... Oh the memories.  It's still on my cart. I'm afraid for it to sell out so I might have to push the button.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Yes... Oh the memories.  It's still on my cart. I'm afraid for it to sell out so I might have to push the button.




You could always push the button and sleep on it. You should have time to cancel tomorrow, if you get the sudden urge.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> You could always push the button and sleep on it. You should have time to cancel tomorrow, if you get the sudden urge.




Yeah that's what I was thinking. It's taking QVC about four days to ship my orders lately so I should have p,entry of time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yes... Oh the memories.  It's still on my cart. I'm afraid for it to sell out so I might have to push the button.



Keep us posted! The first caller bought white and Susan and Jackie seem to really love it.  I can see it selling out before the day is over.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Keep us posted! The first caller bought white and Susan and Jackie seem to really love it.  I can see it selling out before the day is over.




White seems to go fast in a lot of the TSVs. They just said the colors are more popular. I think the jade.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> White seems to go fast in a lot of the TSVs. They just said the colors are more popular. I think the jade.



It'll be interesting to see which colors sell out first if not white.  I'm guessing jade and blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> It'll be interesting to see which colors sell out first if not white.  I'm guessing jade and blue.




That blue is really pretty too.


----------



## Scooch

Well I ordered the chevron Dover shopper in multi light! Love the blue interior and the coated cotton. Almost ordered the leather version from Macy's but wasn't crazy about the bright interior. Super excited!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Well I ordered the chevron Dover shopper in multi light! Love the blue interior and the coated cotton. Almost ordered the leather version from Macy's but wasn't crazy about the bright interior. Super excited!




So pretty!! I love the Claremont styling in this bag. I like the light colored one too. It's great for Summer!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> Well I ordered the chevron Dover shopper in multi light! Love the blue interior and the coated cotton. Almost ordered the leather version from Macy's but wasn't crazy about the bright interior. Super excited!



Congrats Scooch!

Until I saw the presentation I didn't know the lining of the multi light shopper was blue.  She's beautiful on the inside and out!  And the coated cotton is going to make her lightweight and easy to carry. 

Can't wait for your review and pics when she arrives!


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> yeah, I never buy SLG with the clear windows.
> 
> and since I'm here, here is the clearance section and alto section of my local outlet



Hi Seton!

Thanks for the pics!  I like the patent wristlets and the tassel fobs (that's what they look like in the pics) in the clearance section.  I really need to get to the outlet soon!


----------



## Scooch

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats Scooch!
> 
> 
> 
> Until I saw the presentation I didn't know the lining of the multi light shopper was blue.  She's beautiful on the inside and out!  And the coated cotton is going to make her lightweight and easy to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for your review and pics when she arrives!




The lining and the coated cotton is what did it for me! It looked like fabric online so I was nervous about that and I prefer the blue lining to the red! I will definitely do a review when I get it! This will be my work spring/summer tote!


----------



## swags

I am really drawn to the TSV. Is this a new bag?


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I am really drawn to the TSV. Is this a new bag?




I am too. It's brand new. I have the white in my cart all ready to push the button! I just haven't yet.


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> I am too. It's brand new. I have the white in my cart all ready to push the button! I just haven't yet.


 
The white is very pretty. I am torn between fuschia and jade.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I am too. It's brand new. I have the white in my cart all ready to *push the button*! I just haven't yet.



" Push it! Push it real good!"


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ruedenesle said:


> " push it! Push it real good!"




lmbo...


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> The white is very pretty. I am torn between fuschia and jade.




Those are really pretty too. You might want to hurry if you decide to go jade. Last night they said it was the most limited I believe.


----------



## seton

patent cayden

wtf is going on with the lining?


----------



## elbgrl

Anyone watching now?  Anyone cave on the TSV?  

I love that shape and size of the Olivia satchel.   Was thinking about another Sophie, but my color (oyster) is gone.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> patent cayden
> 
> wtf is going on with the lining?




I'm out and about so I didn't see it is at the light-colored Chevron?


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Anyone watching now?  Anyone cave on the TSV?
> 
> 
> 
> I love that shape and size of the Olivia satchel.   Was thinking about another Sophie, but my color (oyster) is gone.




I just did I couldn't help myself. I got the white. I love that oyster color! Keep checking maybe it'll pop back in.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I just did I couldn't help myself. I got the white. I love that oyster color! Keep checking maybe it'll pop back in.



Haven't seen the TSV presented yet, but I bet the white is GORGEOUS!  Congrats.

Oh there's my Olivia!  No colors that speak to me though.  I may order in the Gretta Navy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I just did I couldn't help myself. I got the white. I love that oyster color! Keep checking maybe it'll pop back in.




Good for you!!! I think I'm ordering the white and sending the Willa back. I think the shape of the TSV is more my style. I don't own a patent bag (because I don't care for patent but ya never know... I may fall in love. [emoji2].

Oh never mind. I didn't realize the handles don't fold down and I'm thinking the closure will bother me and may be a little to bulky for me... Grr. I'm excited to see your thoughts on it when you receive. But dang it... It's sooooo dang gorgeous.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I'm out and about so I didn't see it is at the light-colored Chevron?



No it's colored patent and vachetta outside and red saffiano leather and blow polyester blue inside


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I just did I couldn't help myself. I got the white. I love that oyster color! Keep checking maybe it'll pop back in.



Congrats TB!!  Hope you love it!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> No it's colored patent and vachetta outside and red saffiano leather and blow polyester blue inside




Oh I see it now. I think it's the same blue they put inside the new parent zip zip satchels.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Congrats TB!!  Hope you love it!  Can't wait to see your pics!




Thanks T!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Good for you!!! I think I'm ordering the white and sending the Willa back. I think the shape of the TSV is more my style. I don't own a patent bag (because I don't care for patent but ya never know... I may fall in love. [emoji2].
> 
> Oh never mind. I didn't realize the handles don't fold down and I'm thinking the closure will bother me and may be a little to bulky for me... Grr. I'm excited to see your thoughts on it when you receive. But dang it... It's sooooo dang gorgeous.




Thanks Pcan! Oh bummer. Are you still thinking white logo lock?  I'll let you know. I'm a little worried about the top flap. The strap is so long too. Even On The tall models it's so long. I love the look of this Claremont style so I'll have to get past the stand up handles.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Haven't seen the TSV presented yet, but I bet the white is GORGEOUS!  Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there's my Olivia!  No colors that speak to me though.  I may order in the Gretta Navy.




Thanks Rosie! I really like that navy gretta Olivia. It looks so pretty with the darker tan trim. I have the Crossbody in that color. I also like the chevron in the Olivia.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Rosie! I really like that navy gretta Olivia. It looks so pretty with the darker tan trim. I have the Crossbody in that color. I also like the chevron in the Olivia.




Do u have Thea Crossbody or the letter carrier in gretta?  Thinking about one of those too.   The chevron is so cute!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I just did I couldn't help myself. I got the white. I love that oyster color! Keep checking maybe it'll pop back in.


Congrats! 
Regarding the closure, I have 4 Janine satchels, 2 in Dillen leather, 1 in croco and 1 in the pave leather. I have only carried my croco Janine. I did not have any problems with the flap. When I carried my croco, I only had that Janine and actually loved carrying it, more than I thought I was going to when I got her, because I was afraid it was going to be too difficult to use.  I love the way she looks, but I think she's too structured for casual days (because I dress too casual sometimes). For the office, she looks awesome. That's why I ended up getting the 2 Dillen ones, and the pave I just got recently at the outlet, you might remember the reveal, it was blue and came with the wristlets.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Do u have Thea Crossbody or the letter carrier in gretta?  Thinking about one of those too.   The chevron is so cute!




I have both. I have the crossbody in the navy with gold letters and the letter carrier in the white with black letters. I got them both at the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan! Oh bummer. Are you still thinking white logo lock?  I'll let you know. I'm a little worried about the top flap. The strap is so long too. Even On The tall models it's so long. I love the look of this Claremont style so I'll have to get past the stand up handles.


Do you have any other satchel that has a natural strap? I was just thinking because other styles come with shorter straps, so if you do, you could try the strap.

My croco Janine has the strap that you can break in 2, and I actually liked carrying her with the shorter strap, it felt like a shoulder bag.

If not, you could always punch more holes on the strap.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Regarding the closure, I have 4 Janine satchels, 2 in Dillen leather, 1 in croco and 1 in the pave leather. I have only carried my croco Janine. I did not have any problems with the flap. When I carried my croco, I only had that Janine and actually loved carrying it, more than I thought I was going to when I got her, because I was afraid it was going to be too difficult to use.  I love the way she looks, but I think she's too structured for casual days (because I dress too casual sometimes). For the office, she looks awesome. That's why I ended up getting the 2 Dillen ones, and the pave I just got recently at the outlet, you might remember the reveal, it was blue and came with the wristlets.




Thanks MaryBel and thanks for your review of the Janine. I was a little worried about it being too formal, being patent and structured. I guess I'll find out how it goes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I have both. I have the crossbody in the navy with gold letters and the letter carrier in the white with black letters. I got them both at the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 2928225
> 
> View attachment 2928227




Wow TB!!!! Love those Crossbodys ... I didn't realize they were almost full size.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Do you have any other satchel that has a natural strap? I was just thinking because other styles come with shorter straps, so if you do, you could try the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> My croco Janine has the strap that you can break in 2, and I actually liked carrying her with the shorter strap, it felt like a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> If not, you could always punch more holes on the strap.




I think I only have the TMoro Buscuit bag and that strap is darker. I know I can punch holes but I'm worried about the long loose hanging strap piece. I'm sure I'll figure it out. They cut so many corners on TSVs. They should have done the removable piece on this strap.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I have both. I have the crossbody in the navy with gold letters and the letter carrier in the white with black letters. I got them both at the outlet.
> 
> View attachment 2928225
> 
> View attachment 2928227




Oh thanks!  Do you find the letter carrier too small compared to the Crossbody?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow TB!!!! Love those Crossbodys ... I didn't realize they were almost full size.




Yeah the crossbody bag is a nice size. I can actually use it as an everyday bag and I put a full size wallet in there.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Oh thanks!  Do you find the letter carrier too small compared to the Crossbody?




It is quite a bit smaller. I can fit a lot in the bigger crossbody, pretty much my everyday carry. I can't in my letter carrier. I got it for a concert I'm going to in May and for other occasions like that. It's so cute.


----------



## elbgrl

ThanksTB, guess I want the Crossbody.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> ThanksTB, guess I want the Crossbody.




It's a great bag. I don't think you can go wrong with it. It's even cute with the shortened strap as a little shoulder bag. I want the chevron still.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I think the key keeper on the TSV is leather... Nice!!! I got a little peak when she pulled it out


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think the key keeper on the TSV is leather... Nice!!! I got a little peak when she pulled it out




Oh wow I hadn't noticed. Gunmetal though right?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh wow I hadn't noticed. Gunmetal though right?




It was a split second so I didn't see that much. It looked thin like the leather. Don't quote me or get too excited  but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> It was a split second so I didn't see that much. It looked thin like the leather. Don't quote me or get too excited  but I'm pretty sure.




Okay. I'll try to take a look. I'm behind in watching. It's on now.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Okay. I'll try to take a look. I'm behind in watching. It's on now.




I think it's the nylon. They just showed it closeup.


----------



## Trudysmom

I'm watching my recorded shows also. Watching the gorgeous Buckley now. I will have to get another Buckley sometime.


----------



## Trudysmom

It is on again. Just started watching.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm watching. It's in again in two hours.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I'm watching. It's in again in two hours.


Yes, I saw that, I am recording in case I miss it, ha.


----------



## seton

I went back to watching podcast when i saw it was ashley.

I only like that old pirate, Sue.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I saw that, I am recording in case I miss it, ha.




Haha me too in case I want to watch it again a hundred times until my TSV gets here. Lol!


----------



## Pixie RN

seton said:


> I went back to watching podcast when i saw it was ashley.
> 
> I only like that old pirate, Sue.



I'm like you seton, when I saw it was Ashley, I turned it to the local news and ate dinner. Sometimes "older is just better."


----------



## aerinha

From the way the Chelsea looked, you can take the shoulder strap off to hand carry.  Is this right?  Is it removable on the mini too?  Hard to tell from the glimpse they gave of it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Haha me too in case I want to watch it again a hundred times until my TSV gets here. Lol!




  I do the same thing! I watched one bag so much when it arrived my grandson said "That's the bag from TV!"


----------



## Scooch

RuedeNesle said:


> I do the same thing! I watched one bag so much when it arrived my grandson said "That's the bag from TV!"




I do the same thing!!! Especially if it's a recording of a bag that's on its way to me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> I do the same thing!!! Especially if it's a recording of a bag that's on its way to me!



We are definitely hanging out with the right crowd in this forum!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I do the same thing! I watched one bag so much when it arrived my grandson said "That's the bag from TV!"




Rotflmao!


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> From the way the Chelsea looked, you can take the shoulder strap off to hand carry.  Is this right?  Is it removable on the mini too?  Hard to tell from the glimpse they gave of it.




The straps in the Chelsea I believe are removable. I'm afraid to do it though because I'm afraid I'd never get them back on the right way again. Lol! It looks like the strap is sewn on and not removable on the Mini. Here is a picture.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Watching the tsv again wish I could pick a color. I love them all.


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Watching the tsv again wish I could pick a color. I love them all.




Are you getting one?


----------



## tlo

I'm loving the cute little Field bags!!  Don't know if I like the woven embossed better or the Claremont!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I'm loving the cute little Field bags!!  Don't know if I like the woven embossed better or the Claremont!!




I don't know which one I like better either.


----------



## tlo

They are both so cute!!!  I guess my fever has broken.  Something caught my eye!  LMAO!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> They are both so cute!!!  I guess my fever has broken.  Something caught my eye!  LMAO!




Yay! Advil worked!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! Advil worked!



Yes it did.  I'm so excited.  I can put of checking in to "the home" for a bit longer!!  

TB, didn't you get the Sophie?  How do you like it?  Is the leather nice?

I'm just afraid I wouldn't like the inside lining.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Yes it did.  I'm so excited.  I can put of checking in to "the home" for a bit longer!!
> 
> 
> 
> TB, didn't you get the Sophie?  How do you like it?  Is the leather nice?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just afraid I wouldn't like the inside lining.




No homes for you yet my friend! Yay! 

I did get the Sophie. I'm not crazy about the lining, but I don't think it's a deal breaker. I sent the one I got back because the lilac color was a little too colorful for me. I think. Then I saw the marine pop up in as is on easy pay and it ordered it. I love the marine. It's scheduled for delivery in Monday and I can't wait! It's a nice lighter weight bag and the leather feels really nice and soft. I also love the natural, the brown one.


----------



## tlo

I had watched your video and just went back to watch again and then remembered you sent it back.  I love the natural and the orchid but I'm afraid the orchid would be too bright.

Can't wait to see your Marine and congrats on scoring it as is!!!


----------



## elbgrl

That Olivia is so cute, but I just know I'd grow to hate the stick up handles.  They were sold out of the gretta Crossbody in navy, but i found it new on EBay for $144!  Sold!  

Hey RN that Olivia is sure cute in red!


----------



## tlo

I just remembered I bought an MK Hamilton messenger which is a small crossbody, right before my road trip, so I guess I don't need the field bag.  I just need to remember what I have.  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I had watched your video and just went back to watch again and then remembered you sent it back.  I love the natural and the orchid but I'm afraid the orchid would be too bright.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your Marine and congrats on scoring it as is!!!




Thanks T! I hope I get the wallet.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> That Olivia is so cute, but I just know I'd grow to hate the stick up handles.  They were sold out of the gretta Crossbody in navy, but i found it new on EBay for $144!  Sold!
> 
> Hey RN that Olivia is sure cute in red!




Yay! Twins! Congrats on the good price. I hope the size works for you. 

I agree,RN, the red is pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I just remembered I bought an MK Hamilton messenger which is a small crossbody, right before my road trip, so I guess I don't need the field bag.  I just need to remember what I have.  LOL




Haha, I wish I had that problem. Lol! It's hard if they are all in dust bags.


----------



## lovethatduck

Couldn't resist--the onyx patent, which sold out. Mine will be here on the 24th.

Love that this is a larger "Janine".


----------



## tlo

Yes it is!!  You have to open them all up to see.  If my memory was better it would help  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Yes it is!!  You have to open them all up to see.  If my memory was better it would help  LOL




One of these days I'm going to put tags on the dust bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Couldn't resist--the onyx patent, which sold out. Mine will be here on the 24th.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that this is a larger "Janine".




Yay!  Congrats on getting it before it sold out. Glad to hear someone else joined me on this one. I was starting to feel lonely.  the onyx is striking.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> One of these days I'm going to put tags on the dust bags.



That is a good idea!!  If I would just do it.

And so you'll know, I'm eyeing your white TSV.  I don't like patent, not crazy about the Janine style so I don't know why!!!!!  LMAO!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> That is a good idea!!  If I would just do it.
> 
> 
> 
> And so you'll know, I'm eyeing your white TSV.  I don't like patent, not crazy about the Janine style so I don't know why!!!!!  LMAO!




Hahaha, I felt the exact same as you going into this TSV, but when I saw it I just loved the look of it. Then I began trying to find ways to fit it into my lifestyle. Lol. It's just too cute! The TSV has a hypnotizing effect....
To me the white doesn't look as shiny as the darker colors.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha, I felt the exact same as you going into this TSV, but when I saw it I just loved the look of it. Then I began trying to find ways to fit it into my lifestyle. Lol. It's just too cute! The TSV has a hypnotizing effect....
> To me the white doesn't look as shiny as the darker colors.



You are right on all counts!  I think the white is so chic and ladylike!!!

It looks dressy to me and my lifestyle is far from dressy now, but it's nice to have for when the occasion arises!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> You are right on all counts!  I think the white is so chic and ladylike!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It looks dressy to me and my lifestyle is far from dressy now, but it's nice to have for when the occasion arises!!!




My lifestyle is far from dressy, other than work. When I get there though it just goes in my desk drawer. I'm going to make it work though.


----------



## tlo

I'm thinking about it. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## tlo

lovethatduck said:


> Couldn't resist--the onyx patent, which sold out. Mine will be here on the 24th.
> 
> Love that this is a larger "Janine".



Congrats!!  I hope you love it.  I have the white sitting in my cart!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I'm thinking about it. Hmmmmmmmm




I figured I need to try it on and the shipping is discounted so I went for it. The problem is I still want that white logo lock and that fits into my lifestyle much better. That one I can order anytime though.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I figured I need to try it on and the shipping is discounted so I went for it. The problem is I still want that white logo lock and that fits into my lifestyle much better. That one I can order anytime though.



I think I'm going to get it home and see for myself.  I don't have the logo lock in white, but I have it in bone.  OMG!  That is the prettiest bag!!!  

You are right though, you can get it any time and more than likely find it AS IS.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I think I'm going to get it home and see for myself.  I don't have the logo lock in white, but I have it in bone.  OMG!  That is the prettiest bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are right though, you can get it any time and more than likely find it AS IS.




That's great. We can compare thoughts! I've been stalking the as is for it everyday.


----------



## tlo

Keep stalking.  I've seen white pop in but it's been a while.  I haven't looked every day though.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Keep stalking.  I've seen white pop in but it's been a while.  I haven't looked every day though.




Thanks T! I will


----------



## tlo

I'll let you know if I happen to see one


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I'll let you know if I happen to see one




Thanks


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> The straps in the Chelsea I believe are removable. I'm afraid to do it though because I'm afraid I'd never get them back on the right way again. Lol! It looks like the strap is sewn on and not removable on the Mini. Here is a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2928555



Thanks!  I was drawn to the mini but am not a fan of lugging a strap when carrying by hand.  If I buy, I may see if a local leather shop can doctor it for me


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Thanks!  I was drawn to the mini but am not a fan of lugging a strap when carrying by hand.  If I buy, I may see if a local leather shop can doctor it for me




You're welcome. They should be able to do that for you.


----------



## tlo

OK, I caved and ordered the TSV in white.  Can't wait to see it IRL.


----------



## Trudysmom

I just keep hoping they make more satchels, I guess things are changing. I thought about the Olivia, but the handles do not move. Wonder why. I would love to see vintage styles.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> OK, I caved and ordered the TSV in white.  Can't wait to see it IRL.




Yay!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I just keep hoping they make more satchels, I guess things are changing. I thought about the Olivia, but the handles do not move. Wonder why. I would love to see vintage styles.




The Olivia is a cute bag. I think I could deal with the stand up handles. It wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> The Olivia is a cute bag. I think I could deal with the stand up handles. It wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.




This is the bag that broke my bag ban since October! 

Got mine from my Las Vegas outlet a couple of weeks ago.  I would have preferred the whipstitched handles as well.  However, I love everything else about this bag.   Wish it came in different sizes a la LV Speedy (small, medium and large).

The T-Moro is simply sumptious.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> This is the bag that broke my bag ban since October!
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine from my Las Vegas outlet a couple of weeks ago.  I would have preferred the whipstitched handles as well.  However, I love everything else about this bag.   Wish it came in different sizes a la LV Speedy (small, medium and large).
> 
> 
> 
> The T-Moro is simply sumptious.




Wow! Since October! That's great! Very cute bag too. I love these Grettas. What size of the Speedy would you compare this to?


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> This is the bag that broke my bag ban since October!
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine from my Las Vegas outlet a couple of weeks ago.  I would have preferred the whipstitched handles as well.  However, I love everything else about this bag.   Wish it came in different sizes a la LV Speedy (small, medium and large).
> 
> 
> 
> The T-Moro is simply sumptious.




I love this ! It's very cute !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just ordered the oyster patent satchel ...
Then I realized it looks close in color to my taupe Shelby ... Thoughts ?
Now I'm also getting second thoughts on the untreated leather . I don't mind a patina , but I do mind that dirty looking spotty kind !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930208
> 
> 
> Just ordered the oyster patent satchel ...
> Then I realized it looks close in color to my taupe Shelby ... Thoughts ?
> Now I'm also getting second thoughts on the untreated leather . I don't mind a patina , but I do mind that dirty looking spotty kind !



Hi Vickie,

Congrats! Personally I think those two bags are so different in style and leather treatment that I would be okay with having  both. I loooooovvvve that oyster color in every bag they are offering it in now.  I almost ordered this same bag, but then I kind of liked the Claremont satchel in oyster and thought I'd get more use out of it. Those two bags to me are more similar so I'm stuck now.  I decided to wait until I could see them both in person at the outlet and try them on. The oyster patent is so beautiful. It's a hard one to pass up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The style of the handbags is so different that I don't think a similar color would be a problem.  They are totally different bags,  and if you like the color,  go for it.  




Personally,  I'm not a fan of untreated vachetta handles and trim.  Some people love them and have no problems.   Mine always get spotted and dirty.  So I've learned to try not to buy anymore handbags with the untreated vachetta.  I love the look,  but it's just not practical for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Vickie,
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Personally I think those two bags are so different in style and leather treatment that I would be okay with having  both. I loooooovvvve that oyster color in every bag they are offering it in now.  I almost ordered this same bag, but then I kind of liked the Claremont satchel in oyster and thought I'd get more use out of it. Those two bags to me are more similar so I'm stuck now.  I decided to wait until I could see them both in person at the outlet and try them on. The oyster patent is so beautiful. It's a hard one to pass up.




Ditto!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Since October! That's great! Very cute bag too. I love these Grettas. What size of the Speedy would you compare this to?


  I had the 35, this is not quite as large. Holds a lot, and the outside end pockets are super handy--regular eyeglasses in one end sunglasses in the other.

The Olivia satchel is classic and elegant.  This T-Moro satchel, in my opinion, matches the LV Speedy in looks. I actually prefer this D&B satchel. 

I bartered away my Ebene Damier Speedy 35 early last year.  I liked it well enough but was not reaching for it that much. It was stored in its dust bag and LV box for most of the time I owned it. It doesn't help that I see LVs (wallets, in particular) that have badly worn out. For another, the Neverful trim tends to crack and split from what I've seen.

For my money, I'll take this T-Moro Gretta Olivia satchel over The LV speedy.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> I had the 35, this is not quite as large. Holds a lot, and the outside end pockets are super handy--regular eyeglasses in one end sunglasses in the other.
> 
> 
> 
> The Olivia satchel is classic and elegant.  This T-Moro satchel, in my opinion, matches the LV Speedy in looks. I actually prefer this D&B satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> I bartered away my Ebene Damier Speedy 35 early last year.  I liked it well enough but was not reaching for it that much. It was stored in its dust bag and LV box for most of the time I owned it. It doesn't help that I see LVs (wallets, in particular) that have badly worn out. For another, the Neverful trim tend to crack and split from what I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> For my money, Dooney bags




Thanks LTD. It's great to hear that you are so happy with it and would chose this bag over the Speedy. It just confirms the Dooney quality. I can't wait to try these satchels out at the outlet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> I had the 35, this is not quite as large. Holds a lot, and the outside end pockets are super handy--regular eyeglasses in one end sunglasses in the other.
> 
> 
> 
> The Olivia satchel is classic and elegant.  This T-Moro satchel, in my opinion, matches the LV Speedy in looks. I actually prefer this D&B satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> I bartered away my Ebene Damier Speedy 35 early last year.  I liked it well enough but was not reaching for it that much. It was stored in its dust bag and LV box for most of the time I owned it. It doesn't help that I see LVs (wallets, in particular) that have badly worn out. For another, the Neverful trim tends to crack and split from what I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> For my money, I'll take this T-Moro Gretta Olivia satchel over The LV speedy.




Yes!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Trudysmom

I like the All-weather2 satchel with the handles that move. I would love more colors in that one. So pretty and classic handles. LOVE it. I keep looking at them on Dooney.com.

I have my vintage satchels like this but it would be fun with more colors.


----------



## Suzwhat

There is a live Dooney show on now on QVC+.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> There is a live Dooney show on now on QVC+.




Thanks Suz! What a surprise. Usually this channel shows previously recorded shows, but this one looks new. I've been watching Vitamix on the other channel.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Suz! What a surprise. Usually this channel shows previously recorded shows, but this one looks new. I've been watching Vitamix on the other channel.



The Dooney rep said at the start it was her first live show on the + channel.  I usually ignore them on my lineup coz I expect them to be repeats.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> The Dooney rep said at the start it was her first live show on the + channel.  I usually ignore them on my lineup coz I expect them to be repeats.




It was a nice surprise. That channel isn't in HD though. It's okay I can still see the bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

There are some Dooney and Bourke shows coming up. Early Sat morning and later in the day.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> There are some Dooney and Bourke shows coming up. Early Sat morning and later in the day.




Thanks T. I am going to see if I can make it tonight, but if not I'll be recording it just in case. Tomorrow evening I'll be watching!


----------



## lovethatduck

Trudysmom said:


> There are some Dooney and Bourke shows coming up. Early Sat morning and later in the day.



Dooney show on for an hour 10 PM  Pacific.   On now.

Also tomorrow,  Saturday 4 PM Pacific.


----------



## daisylily

I always love watching the Dooney show on QVC. Wish last night's had been two hours long!


----------



## Twoboyz

Me too! I would have more to watch this morning because I made it through about a half hour of it until I fell asleep


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I"m recording.


----------



## Neener1991

Prob only 3 I liked.


----------



## Trudysmom

I am so glad they finally had the Florentine Satchel again. I have two, but I love watching it on the show. That is such a perfect bag and you can tell what brand it is when you see it.


----------



## macde90

The denim claremont patent looks more robin blue. Its kind of  cute but I'm not buying right now. I can't wait to see your reveals.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I am so glad they finally had the Florentine Satchel again. I have two, but I love watching it on the show. That is such a perfect bag and you can tell what brand it is when you see it.




I'm glad they bought it back too! It's such a classic in any color. I have 5 of these babies and crave more each time I see them.


----------



## Suzwhat

I'm working on resisting the pebble leather domed satchels...


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> I'm working on resisting the pebble leather domed satchels...


I love the dome with the buckles and straps. I have been enjoying my pretty periwinkle purple.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I also enjoy seeing the Small Flo satchel and the pebbled domed satchels.  Love to see the array of colors as I fantasize about adding more of these to my collection.  New colors tempt me.... especially the oyster in the domed satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I also enjoy seeing the Small Flo satchel and the pebbled domed satchels.  Love to see the array of colors as I fantasize about adding more of these to my collection.  New colors tempt me.... especially the oyster in the domed satchel.




I love that ouster pebbled leather satchel. I have the bone, but I'm loving that ouster. So much!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Watched it again this morning.  I was looking at the Flo small satchel and lucky me I found the violet one on ebay for a great price.  I also want the bone from ILD web site.  Even if I don't buy them from QVC I appreciate watching the show.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I also enjoy seeing the Small Flo satchel and the pebbled domed satchels.  Love to see the array of colors as I fantasize about adding more of these to my collection.  New colors tempt me.... especially the oyster in the domed satchel.




Lol... Me too!! I re-watch those presentations over and over again.


----------



## Trudysmom

There are some shows coming up starting early Saturday morning.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> There are some shows coming up starting early Saturday morning.



I'll be there! I noticed QVC has the new python in the drawstring bag. I can't wait to see that presentation.


----------



## Scooch

Suzwhat said:


> I'm working on resisting the pebble leather domed satchels...


Same Here!


----------



## Trudysmom

Scooch said:


> Same Here!


I have the periwinkle dome, but most colors are gone now. No more white Buckley either. Nice they have more flo satchels for sure. I have several but I will be getting another.


----------



## joce01

I'm trying to stay up to watch, I wanna see the Brown T'Moro in the Python Drawstring.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I'm trying to stay up to watch, I wanna see the Brown T'Moro in the Python Drawstring.




Me too. I want to see all the colors in the Python drawstring.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

I miss watching with Sue


----------



## Suzwhat

Weird how QVC now has 2 versions if the Willa.  The only difference is the handle attachment leather shape that I can see (straight instead of teardrop?) And more colors.   The one labeled "new" in this pic is same as what's on Dooney site.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Weird how QVC now has 2 versions if the Willa.  The only difference is the handle attachment leather shape that I can see (straight instead of teardrop?) And more colors.   The one labeled "new" in this pic is same as what's on Dooney site.




It is strange. I noticed that when I got my Willa from the outlet. It has the straight handle attachment.


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> I miss watching with Sue




I bet Sue will be in a couple of the other shows this weekend. Ashley and the host are so colorful tonight and so are the bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It is strange. I noticed that when I got my Willa from the outlet. It has the straight handle attachment.




My White one has the tear drop handle attachment. Humm


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My White one has the tear drop handle attachment. Humm




It almost seems like the teardrop handles were made initially for QVC only and then they just decided to supply the one style. Maybe the teardrop handles were discontinued. I would think it would be more cost effective for them to only make the one style. Maybe the teardrop ones came first and then they changed it. I wonder if the handle drop is the same on both styles.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It almost seems like the teardrop handles were made initially for QVC only and then they just decided to supply the one style. Maybe the teardrop handles were discontinued. I would think it would be more cost effective for them to only make the one style. Maybe the teardrop ones came first and then they changed it. I wonder if the handle drop is the same on both styles.




That's great logic TB!! It's weird how they do this. From the photo, the strap looks to be the same.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's great logic TB!! It's weird how they do this. From the photo, the stop looks to be the same.




That's good to know. I love the roomy drop on mine.


----------



## joce01

I fell asleep but I checked to see if they did the drawstring and they didn't. I was hoping that'd be a nice way to wake up, seeing a beautiful brown bag (I think that's my latest color obsession). And I didn't even notice the Willa change. I have a confession, after deciding and posting about sending her back, I decided to keep her. And I realized how much she DOES actually work for me. She's excellent!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> I fell asleep but I checked to see if they did the drawstring and they didn't. I was hoping that'd be a nice way to wake up, seeing a beautiful brown bag (I think that's my latest color obsession). And I didn't even notice the Willa change. I have a confession, after deciding and posting about sending her back, I decided to keep her. And I realized how much she DOES actually work for me. She's excellent!




I too was a bit undecided about Willa White) when I received mine too, but now I'm sold and want it in Bone and Black/Black. It's a clean simple bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Hi Ladies!  I'm standing by for the 3 o'clock show!


----------



## Bobetta

Dooney time! Gotta step out for a second but will hit record and be back!


----------



## TaterTots

I'm watching!  I had been on a bag ban for the past 2 months but I JUMPED off the back of the truck and ordered the Patent Leather Satchel in the color Jade,  it looks so stunning.


----------



## tlo

I'm here!  Congrat's on the Jade patent TaterTots!  I got the white one last time.  It is so gorgeous.  I'm telling myself I can't buy any more bags but I have the gray and fuchsia patent satchel in my cart.  LOL


----------



## TaterTots

The Gray is stunning isn't it!  That was my next pick. And the White looks amazing as well.


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> The Gray is stunning isn't it!  That was my next pick. And the White looks amazing as well.



The white is drop dead gorgeous and looks so  much prettier in person.  I have a feeling they all do!!

Funny thing is a HATE patent until this bag.  It's just so lady like and elegant.  All the things I'm not!


----------



## TaterTots

LOL!  I only have one other Patent Dooney, the Hayden Bag, and she's in Black so the Jade color will be very bright in this type of leather for me. The Olivia Satchel in the Blue or Pink looks amazing too.


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> LOL!  I only have one other Patent Dooney, the Hayden Bag, and she's in Black so the Jade color will be very bright in this type of leather for me. The Olivia Satchel in the Blue or Pink looks amazing too.



Yes the Olivia does look good!!  My first pics when it was a TSV was the white and gray.  Both so elegant.  But I think the fuchsia would be a fun pop of color.


----------



## TaterTots

It totally would. I love Fuchsia.. Really any bright eye catching color.


----------



## lovethatduck

Loving the Sanibels!&#128537;

The grey zip zip is calling my name&#128535;.


----------



## TaterTots

lovethatduck said:


> Loving the Sanibels![emoji11]
> 
> 
> 
> The grey zip zip is calling my name[emoji10].




I think the Sanibel is super cute!  That Turquoise color is so bright and the perfect pop of color.


----------



## TaterTots

There is the ever so popular Logo Lock!  Can't believe I still don't have one.


----------



## TaterTots

That Teal doesn't look Teal to me. I don't know, maybe a little to dark for what I see as a Teal.


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> There is the ever so popular Logo Lock!  Can't believe I still don't have one.



OMG!  You need a  Logo Lock!  I have 4.  AWESOME bag.  The I'm loving the pink!  Can you tell I'm a pink gal?


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> That Teal doesn't look Teal to me. I don't know, maybe a little to dark for what I see as a Teal.



Yes, It's a dark teal.  It's pretty but dark


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> OMG!  You need a  Logo Lock!  I have 4.  AWESOME bag.  The I'm loving the pink!  Can you tell I'm a pink gal?




I know! I totally need one. I love the Lilac color so as you can tell I'm a big Pink/Purple person myself. I'm really getting into the Mints and Greens lately too.


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> Yes, It's a dark teal.  It's pretty but dark




I totally agree.


----------



## Stazerd

I am tempted by the Logo Lock but I am a satchel lover.


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> I know! I totally need one. I love the Lilac color so as you can tell I'm a big Pink/Purple person myself. I'm really getting into the Mints and Greens lately too.



Yes, I like purples too.  I think I'm just into spring/summer colors.  I have the dark brown, red, ivory and teal.


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> Yes, I like purples too.  I think I'm just into spring/summer colors.  I have the dark brown, red, ivory and teal.




Excellent selection of colors you have.


----------



## tlo

Stazerd said:


> I am tempted by the Logo Lock but I am a satchel lover.



I'm a satchel lover too.  I like hobo's but satchels are my favorite.  A satchel with a strap is the best of both worlds.

The Logo Lock is a great bag.  Very easy to carry and find your stuff.


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> I am tempted by the Logo Lock but I am a satchel lover.




I'm right there with ya. I'm such a satchel girl it's  crazy!  I really need to add one of these to my collection though or two or three!


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> I'm right there with ya. I'm such a satchel girl it's  crazy!  I really need to add one of these to my collection though or two or three!



They are like Lay's potato chips!  LOL!  I have a friend that has 11 logo locks.  She loves it.  LOL


----------



## Stazerd

TaterTots said:


> I'm right there with ya. I'm such a satchel girl it's  crazy!  I really need to add one of these to my collection though or two or three!



so we should both take the plunge and order.....


----------



## TaterTots

I so totally would if I hadn't done and ordered the Patent Leather Satchel this time. It's so hard not to though.


----------



## tlo

Stazerd said:


> so we should both take the plunge and order.....



Yes you should!!!


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> Yes you should!!!




Yes you should totally order!! I need someone else expecting a Dooney from this show!


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> Yes you should totally order!! I need someone else expecting a Dooney from this show!



LOL!!  Don't worry I am sure there will be lots.


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> LOL!!  Don't worry I am sure there will be lots.




LOL! I'm sure they will.  Just thought I would give a healthy boost!! LOL!!  Hopefully she will let us know if it worked.


----------



## Stazerd

uh oh a satchel.


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> uh oh a satchel.




Yep! The Gretta Olivia Satchels are just gorgeous. And there is that Turquoise color again


----------



## tlo

Maybe I should just change the chanel!!  LOL


----------



## lovethatduck

tlo said:


> Maybe I should just change the chanel!!  LOL



Tried that, but I just keep hopping back for Sanibel zip zip satchel presentation .

Here they are&#128562;.


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> Maybe I should just change the chanel!!  LOL




LOL!!  I've been there and done that!  It's so hard not to order,  like this dang CBB in that Minty color and at $89 I'm dying over here. But I keep just saying next purchase I make maybe. LOL!


----------



## Bobetta

lovethatduck said:


> Loving the Sanibels![emoji11]
> 
> 
> 
> The grey zip zip is calling my name[emoji10].




Loving that bag too!!! Ugh. Trying to be strong. Loving the blue.


----------



## TaterTots

lovethatduck said:


> Tried that, but I just keep hopping back for Sanibel zip zip satchel presentation .




IKR?!? That Zip Zip is gorgeous too.


----------



## TaterTots

There is the ZIP ZIP!!


----------



## TaterTots

That Gray is KILLING ME the more I look at it . . .


----------



## Bobetta

TaterTots said:


> That Gray is KILLING ME the more I look at it . . .




I was digging the small crossbody. But this Zip Zip is something else!! Ugh.


----------



## TaterTots

Bobetta said:


> I was digging the small crossbody. But this Zip Zip is something else!! Ugh.




OMG I know!  And that yellow lining in that Gray!!  I DIE!!


----------



## tlo

lovethatduck said:


> Tried that, but I just keep hopping back for Sanibel zip zip satchel presentation .



You got farther than I did.  I haven't been able to change it.  LOL!

Still got the pink logo lock and the fuchsia and gray patent satchel in my cart.  ACK!


----------



## Stazerd

what if tonight's show has better stuff?   will I regret ordering this afternoon???


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> LOL!!  I've been there and done that!  It's so hard not to order,  like this dang CBB in that Minty color and at $89 I'm dying over here. But I keep just saying next purchase I make maybe. LOL!



They make them all look so good on tv!


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> Loving that bag too!!! Ugh. Trying to be strong. Loving the blue.



I'm trying too.  Hope we make it!


----------



## TaterTots

I'm so terrible I'm really thinking about ordering the Gray Zip Zip too. ..


----------



## tlo

Stazerd said:


> what if tonight's show has better stuff?   will I regret ordering this afternoon???



You can always cancel!


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> I'm so terrible I'm really thinking about ordering the Gray Zip Zip too. ..



If you love it, go for it honey.  Life is short!


----------



## Stazerd

cancel?   wait. what?
Oh, I've got the gretta satchel in black/white in my cart.  Ordering is inevitable.


----------



## Bobetta

TaterTots said:


> I'm so terrible I'm really thinking about ordering the Gray Zip Zip too. ..




At least put it in your cart while you think. Lol. You should be safe for an hour. Then you can buy and cancel right before shipment. Or buy, receive and return. Or keep!! Lol. Options.


----------



## tlo

I like the looks of the Sophie hobo too!!!


----------



## TaterTots

OMG!! I think I'm going to DO IT!


----------



## Bobetta

Stazerd said:


> cancel?   wait. what?
> 
> Oh, I've got the gretta satchel in black/white in my cart.  Ordering is inevitable.




The Gretta bag is too cute and tempting too! I have two bags in my cart. The pondering begins. Lol.


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> OMG!! I think I'm going to DO IT!



Good for you!!


----------



## Bobetta

Didn't the Sophie come with a wallet when it was a TSV? Sue said this was the first time with a full-sized wallet. Maybe it was a smaller style last time? I didn't get it so I'm not sure.


----------



## tlo

I have the pink logo lock, the gray and fuchsia patent satchel, and the sophie all in my cart!  :lolots:


----------



## TaterTots

AACCCKKKK!!  So I did it. I ordered the Sanibel Zip Zip in Gray as well. I've totally fell off my 2 month bag ban on this one! LOL!


----------



## Bobetta

tlo said:


> I have the pink logo lock, the gray and fuchsia patent satchel, and the sophie all in my cart!  :lolots:




Haha! That's some cart! I have two styles of the Sanibel bag. The Zip in Navy (though I love the gray too) and the Crossbody in Turquoise.


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> Didn't the Sophie come with a wallet when it was a TSV? Sue said this was the first time with a full-sized wallet. Maybe it was a smaller style last time? I didn't get it so I'm not sure.



Yes it did.  It is the same wallet they are showing with it now.  I wouldn't call it a full size wallet.  There isn't a change pocket.


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> I have the pink logo lock, the gray and fuchsia patent satchel, and the sophie all in my cart!  :lolots:




Just take the plunge and DO IT!!  LOL!!


----------



## lovethatduck

TaterTots said:


> OMG I know!  And that yellow lining in that Gray!!  I DIE!!



Hanging on for dear life!  

Made the call (for the grey), somehow didn't pull the trigger.

Hoping it comes to the outlet real soon.


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> AACCCKKKK!!  So I did it. I ordered the Sanibel Zip Zip in Gray as well. I've totally fell off my 2 month bag ban on this one! LOL!



Congrats!  Don't worry about it.  Bag bans were made to be broken!


----------



## Bobetta

TaterTots said:


> AACCCKKKK!!  So I did it. I ordered the Sanibel Zip Zip in Gray as well. I've totally fell off my 2 month bag ban on this one! LOL!




Yeah!! Congrats!!!! What a great bag to fall for.


----------



## TaterTots

lovethatduck said:


> Hanging on for dear life!
> 
> 
> 
> Made the call (for the grey), somehow didn't pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping it comes to the outlet real soon.




I had to order. It made me to weak and I just had too.


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> Haha! That's some cart! I have two styles of the Sanibel bag. The Zip in Navy (though I love the gray too) and the Crossbody in Turquoise.



Now if I can make it to not click submit.  LOL!


----------



## lovethatduck

TaterTots said:


> AACCCKKKK!!  So I did it. I ordered the Sanibel Zip Zip in Gray as well. I've totally fell off my 2 month bag ban on this one! LOL!



Beautiful bag!

Congrats!


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> Just take the plunge and DO IT!!  LOL!!



I've plunged a little too much lately!  LOL

I'll just keep my cart active till I decide.


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> Congrats!  Don't worry about it.  Bag bans were made to be broken!







Bobetta said:


> Yeah!! Congrats!!!! What a great bag to fall for.




It will be hard for me to decide which to wear first. The Jade Patent Leather Satchel or the Gray Sanibel Zip Zip. But it will be a beautiful hard decision. LOL!


----------



## Stazerd

talk me out of coated canvas please.   I don't have a large collection but what I do have is leather, pebbled, florentine and saffiano.
but that gretta though


----------



## tlo

lovethatduck said:


> Hanging on for dear life!
> 
> Made the call (for the grey), somehow didn't pull the trigger.
> 
> Hoping it comes to the outlet real soon.



I always seem to like the ones that are Q exclusives.  They never seem to make it to the outlet.


----------



## lovethatduck

TaterTots said:


> I had to order. It made me to weak and I just had too.



Weak in the knees,tongue hanging out JEALOUS!


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> It will be hard for me to decide which to wear first. The Jade Patent Leather Satchel or the Gray Sanibel Zip Zip. But it will be a beautiful hard decision. LOL!



Yes it will!

I have that problem too sometimes.  I need more arms!!!


----------



## TaterTots

I'm just going to say coated canvas really is amazing to have. They are that bag you can beat up and she just keeps on trucking. The most of my bags are leather as well but I believe every girl needs at least one or two coated canvas bags.


----------



## TaterTots

lovethatduck said:


> Weak in the knees,tongue hanging out JEALOUS!




LOL!  Totally weak in the knees.


----------



## tlo

Stazerd said:


> talk me out of coated canvas please.   I don't have a large collection but what I do have is leather, pebbled, florentine and saffiano.
> but that gretta though



I tend to be a leather snob but I do LOVE coated canvas.  You don't have to baby it.  If it gets something on it you just wipe it off and it is sooooo light to carry.

OH, wait, you said talk you OUT of it not IN TO it!


----------



## tlo

lovethatduck said:


> Weak in the knees,tongue hanging out JEALOUS!



Me too!  I wish I had willpower!!


----------



## lovethatduck

Stazerd said:


> talk me out of coated canvas please.   I don't have a large collection but what I do have is leather, pebbled, florentine and saffiano.
> but that gretta though



I have that Gretta in T-Moro--love it!  

(I don't miss the LV Damier Ebene speedy at all!)


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> yes it will!
> 
> 
> 
> I have that problem too sometimes.  I need more arms!!!




lol!  Yes!!


----------



## TaterTots

I'm SO GLAD I got this bag in Jade!  can't wait to get her.


----------



## tlo

lovethatduck said:


> I have that Gretta in T-Moro--love it!
> 
> (I don't miss the LV Damier Ebene speedy at all!)



I'm the opposite.  If I could only have one bag it would be my LV speedy B.  LOVE that bag!!


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> I'm SO GLAD I got this bag in Jade!  can't wait to get her.



The jade is so pretty...hmmmmm


----------



## lovethatduck

Bobetta said:


> At least put it in your cart while you think. Lol. You should be safe for an hour. Then you can buy and cancel right before shipment. Or buy, receive and return. Or keep!! Lol. Options.



Oh, this NEVER works!

I'm still trying &#128553; to return (not!)my onyx patent leather satchel.  Here it is behind glass--it's that pretty! Perfect size, perfect for stepping out.


----------



## TaterTots

Well it was an eventful show!  Did anyone else place orders?


----------



## TaterTots

lovethatduck said:


> Oh, this NEVER works!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying [emoji30] to return (not!)my onyx patent leather satchel.  Here it is behind glass--it's that pretty! Perfect size, perfect for stepping out.




It's simply stunning setting there front and center!


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> The jade is so pretty...hmmmmm




Isn't it?!?!?


----------



## tlo

lovethatduck said:


> Oh, this NEVER works!
> 
> I'm still trying &#128553; to return (not!)my onyx patent leather satchel.  Here it is behind glass--it's that pretty! Perfect size, perfect for stepping out.



LOL!!  That bag is not going anywhere, It's already found it's "spot".  LOL!!

It is gorgeous!!  I LOVE my white one!!


----------



## tlo

TaterTots said:


> Well it was an eventful show!  Did anyone else place orders?



So far I haven't.  I'm trying to tell myself to wait and see if I can find it as is.  But self doesn't always listen


----------



## TaterTots

tlo said:


> So far I haven't.  I'm trying to tell myself to wait and see if I can find it as is.  But self doesn't always listen




LOL!!  I know what your saying!


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Well it was an eventful show!  Did anyone else place orders?


No order. I would love it if there were more bags I love like the double pocket satchel.


----------



## joce01

I'm hoping the show at 9 isn't a rerun or anything. I'm still anxiously waiting for the Python drawstring in brown T'moro!


----------



## Neener1991

Saw the Sanibels few weeks ago @ Dillards and while I love the gray & marine most, can't get past the lining or the zipper for some reason.  The combo of Saffiano w/ Coated Canvas tho is great!!!


----------



## Bobetta

lovethatduck said:


> Oh, this NEVER works!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying [emoji30] to return (not!)my onyx patent leather satchel.  Here it is behind glass--it's that pretty! Perfect size, perfect for stepping out.




It is that pretty!! I know what you mean. I was able to return a few in my past that it just wasn't love. And I only knew it was the right call till after mister postman took the package. What a gamble. But when it's love, it's love and it's a keeper all the way!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stazerd said:


> I am tempted by the Logo Lock but I am a satchel lover.




I'm a satchel too and stayed away from the Logo Lock for years and finally broke down in December and bought one and surprisingly,  I love it... Just ordered another. I think you should try one.


----------



## TaterTots

Bobetta said:


> It is that pretty!! I know what you mean. I was able to return a few in my past that it just wasn't love. And I only knew it was the right call till after mister postman took the package. What a gamble. But when it's love, it's love and it's a keeper all the way!




When it's love it's love.. Don't ever try to fight it!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Oh, this NEVER works!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying [emoji30] to return (not!)my onyx patent leather satchel.  Here it is behind glass--it's that pretty! Perfect size, perfect for stepping out.




It's gorgeous! Even though I returned mine I still love the look of it!!


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I'm hoping the show at 9 isn't a rerun or anything. I'm still anxiously waiting for the Python drawstring in brown T'moro!




Me too!


----------



## Twoboyz

I was running around grocery shopping all day and then yard work. I'm finally watching the recording now. That little Sanibel crossbody is so cute!


----------



## joce01

I spy that python drawstring!!!


----------



## TaterTots

I'm not getting to watch the 9 o'clock show but I just checked in on it with my phone and seen the Python Drawstring!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

From I&#9825;Dooney to QVC in a flash! Sue is on tonight!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm loving that zip zip in desert. I think I like it better than oyster. It sold out.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I'm loving that zip zip in desert. I think I like it better than oyster. It sold out.



Your slither slither python drawstring in magenta is nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I spy that python drawstring!!!




That lavender is darker than i thought it was going to be. Wow those colors are vibrant!


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Your slither slither python drawstring in magenta is nice.




Love it!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> That lavender is darker than i thought it was going to be. Wow those colors are vibrant!




I looked at it on line TB. I thought so to but all the colors are gorgeous !


----------



## Twoboyz

I don't know which one I like best, magenta, white, or peach.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well I out the peach in my cart but it's on wait list [emoji53]. Then when I went to check out I just couldn't pull the trigger @ $381.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I don't know which one I like best, magenta, white, or peach.


I vote for white, so crisp and classy. Magenta second choice for a bit more pop of color.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I vote for white, so crisp and classy. Magenta second choice for a bit more pop of color.




Well I went with the peach because I already have two white bags and a violet Kingston. I don't have anything orange. The white is soooo pretty though. The price tag is a bummer though.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Well I out the peach in my cart but it's on wait list [emoji53]. Then when I went to check out I just couldn't pull the trigger @ $381.


I don't blame you. Wait for it. You know you will see it eventually and it most likely will not start with a 3.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I don't blame you. Wait for it. You know you will see it eventually and it most likely will not start with a 3.




Yeah, this often stops me from Q shopping, unless it's a Q exclusive. It's no fun because I want to partake in the fun. Lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well I went with the peach because I already have two white bags and a violet Kingston. I don't have anything orange. The white is soooo pretty though. The price tag is a bummer though.




You got the peach critter??


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You got the peach critter??




Lol! That's what I'll call it when I get it one day. [emoji4]. No, the $381 price tag scared me so I chickened out and didn't press the button.


----------



## joce01

Twoboyz said:


> Well I out the peach in my cart but it's on wait list [emoji53]. Then when I went to check out I just couldn't pull the trigger @ $381.



That's what was holding me back, and plus no brown, but the peach was gorgeous. I may wait until they start to show up in the outlets.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! That's what I'll call it when I get it one day. [emoji4]. No, the $381 price tag scared me so I chickened out and didn't press the button.




Lol... Yikes??? The price is crazy. Maybe it will show up "as is" and you can slither it in your cart. Lol. Corny.


----------



## Stazerd

I thought about the Gretta I put it my cart this afternoon.   Didn't buy, but took a look at ilovedooney.com and saw a white/tan gretta for under $100.   that price I like.


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> I thought about the Gretta I put it my cart this afternoon.   Didn't buy, but took a look at ilovedooney.com and saw a white/tan gretta for under $100.   that price I like.




The White and Tan combo looks really nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> That's what was holding me back, and plus no brown, but the peach was gorgeous. I may wait until they start to show up in the outlets.




Me too. I just hope it's not too late in the season. I like the white too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Stazerd said:


> I thought about the Gretta I put it my cart this afternoon.   Didn't buy, but took a look at ilovedooney.com and saw a white/tan gretta for under $100.   that price I like.




Wow great price!


----------



## lovethatduck

joce01 said:


> I spy that python drawstring!!!



Danger! Danger!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> You got the peach critter??


Critter? Too funny.

Someone call Peter Dooney right now. Hey, maybe that name came up in the focus group. Love it. It will now be known as the Peach Critter, and so on. Props to PTB.

Hilarious. (hope you all don't mind a little fun)


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Critter? Too funny.
> 
> Someone call Peter Dooney right now. Hey, maybe that name came up in the focus group. Love it. It will now be known as the Peach Critter, and so on. Props to PTB.
> 
> Hilarious. (hope you all don't mind a little fun)




I love fun...and I love the peach and the white critter! Lol!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I love fun...and I love the peach and the white critter! Lol!


That's great. 

One other note, an SA at the outlet told me they had the Lavender Critter Wallet at some point but someone snapped that up pretty quickly. Already at the outlet I say?

It will be interesting to see if that Critter finish will wear well.


----------



## lovethatduck

lovethatduck said:


> Danger! Danger!



I tuned in late--last two minutes!  

Thank goodness, I couldn't have sat through the critter presentation without getting bit.  

The peach, the white, the lavender--irresistable!

(I have three D&B drawstrings!)  Plus one generic.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> I tuned in late--last two minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness, I couldn't have sat through the critter presentation without getting bit.
> 
> 
> 
> The peach, the white, the lavender--irresistable!
> 
> 
> 
> (I have three D&B drawstrings!)  Plus one generic.




I think this might be my first drawstring...when I can get it at the outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> That's great.
> 
> One other note, an SA at the outlet told me they had the Lavender Critter Wallet at some point but someone snapped that up pretty quickly. Already at the outlet I say?
> 
> It will be interesting to see if that Critter finish will wear well.




They seem to get there quicker and quicker. However it seems to be taking the Claremonts a little time. I'm interested to know that too...the wear and tear.


----------



## TaterTots

LOL!  I just read all the Critter comments! LMBO!!  And the Peach .. To die for!  I'm another who is wondering about the wear and tear.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> LOL!  I just read all the Critter comments! LMBO!!  And the Peach .. To die for!  I'm another who is wondering about the wear and tear.


Fun right?

More hilarity.....I just read your Location. "At the bottom of a purse" 

Riot!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Fun right?
> 
> More hilarity.....I just read your Location. "At the bottom of a purse"
> 
> Riot!




LOL!  Yes!! I love having fun and being light hearted


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> That's great.
> 
> One other note, an SA at the outlet told me they had the Lavender Critter Wallet at some point but someone snapped that up pretty quickly. Already at the outlet I say?
> 
> It will be interesting to see if that Critter finish will wear well.




Lol. Lol. Y'all are too cute!! [emoji16]


----------



## StillWG

Hi everyone! 

DSs are my new "favorite" bags....so I ordered the peach "Critter" DS (love the name!!) from the Dooney site this AM.  

My only two hesitations were the possibility of a "scaley" feeling and lack of matching CCWs.  I decided to give her a try anyway.  Now if D&B can only ship her quickly!!!


Hope you all enjoy your Sunday!


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> DSs are my new "favorite" bags....so I ordered the peach "Critter" DS (love the name!!) from the Dooney site this AM.
> 
> My only two hesitations were the possibility of a "scaley" feeling and lack of matching CCWs.  I decided to give her a try anyway.  Now if D&B can only ship her quickly!!!
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your Sunday!
> 
> 
> Sue




I'm so jealous! I am so in love with that critter!! That's the one I was teetering on all night. I almost ordered it three times. I just can't get past that price though. I love the color with the trim color. They look so nice together. [emoji7] I can't wait to hear your thoughts and see pictures. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm reading back to yesterday's afternoon show that I missed and watched later. You ladies were shopping!! I can't wait to see all of the reveals in the next couple weeks. [emoji4]


----------



## StillWG

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so jealous! I am so in love with that critter!! That's the one I was teetering on all night. I almost ordered it three times. I just can't get past that price though. I love the color with the trim color. They look so nice together. [emoji7] I can't wait to hear your thoughts and see pictures. Happy Sunday!





Thanks, TB! 

I tried to convince myself to do a trade-in but loved the color so much that I didn't want to
wait!  

I'll make time for pictures when she arrives!


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

StillWG said:


> Thanks, TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to convince myself to do a trade-in but loved the color so much that I didn't want to
> 
> wait!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make time for pictures when she arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue




Yay! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Stazerd

I even watched this morning, 6am to 8am!   But I ended up ordering from ilovedooney.com, the tan/white gretta satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> DSs are my new "favorite" bags....so I ordered the peach "Critter" DS (love the name!!) from the Dooney site this AM.
> 
> My only two hesitations were the possibility of a "scaley" feeling and lack of matching CCWs.  I decided to give her a try anyway.  Now if D&B can only ship her quickly!!!
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your Sunday!
> 
> 
> Sue




That peach "critter" is gorgeous! I can't wait to see it... And that's coming from a girl who can't even say the name of the critter. Lol. I think they mentioned several times during the presentation that it is a raised print. Not sure if that's what you mean.


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> I even watched this morning, 6am to 8am!   But I ended up ordering from ilovedooney.com, the tan/white gretta satchel.


 
You scored!  Amazong bag at an amazing price!  Can't wait till you get it!!


----------



## Stazerd

TaterTots said:


> You scored!  Amazong bag at an amazing price!  Can't wait till you get it!!



thank you.  I never get to the outlets so I'm always amazed to see the bargains other TPFers find.   I am excited, I really like the shape of the bag I've ordered.  We get enough rain here that I should definitely appreciate the coated material.   
I've mostly purchased Coach but lately I am less than enthusiastic about their bags.


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> thank you.  I never get to the outlets so I'm always amazed to see the bargains other TPFers find.   I am excited, I really like the shape of the bag I've ordered.  We get enough rain here that I should definitely appreciate the coated material.
> 
> I've mostly purchased Coach but lately I am less than enthusiastic about their bags.




I really love Dooney's Coated Canvas. Excellent crafted bags that stand the test of time. I think you'll love it!


----------



## Stazerd

that bag, in ocean blue, the flo satchel...that was my first dooney a few months ago,  I ordered from Anastasia in Rehoboth.


----------



## tlo

Hey Ladies!!  Anyone bought anything yet?


----------



## Stazerd

tlo said:


> Hey Ladies!!  Anyone bought anything yet?



got the lavender domed satchel in my cart....


----------



## Stazerd

that bag, tan and white, is what I bought for $98 this morning


----------



## tlo

Stazerd said:


> got the lavender domed satchel in my cart....



Click submit!!!!  LOL!


----------



## tlo

Stazerd said:


> that bag, tan and white, is what I bought for $98 this morning



Awesome deal!!  Congrats!  That's the main thing that kept me from ordering.  Once they hit ilovedooney and the outlets they are much cheaper.

But for the pink logo lock, the best I can hope for is as is or ebay


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sue just said Seltzer water can be used bags... Has anyone tried that???


----------



## Stazerd

anyone watching on QVC Plus now?


----------



## tlo

I don't get  Q plus.


----------



## Stazerd

tlo said:


> I don't get  Q plus.



I'm watching online, through the qvc.com page


----------



## tlo

Stazerd said:


> I'm watching online, through the qvc.com page



I tried to do a search for it but the site is going so slow, or my laptop is.  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm not watching because I'm at DS's hockey game. I'll watch later. 

However.....
I ordered the peach critter earlier today.....[emoji15]. I couldn't help myself. I hope I like it. I never thought of myself as a drawstring bag kind of girl but we shall see. I just had to try it out.


----------



## Twoboyz

Stazerd said:


> I even watched this morning, 6am to 8am!   But I ended up ordering from ilovedooney.com, the tan/white gretta satchel.




Congrats on the great deal!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not watching because I'm at DS's hockey game. I'll watch later.
> 
> However.....
> I ordered the peach critter earlier today.....[emoji15]. I couldn't help myself. I hope I like it. I never thought of myself as a drawstring bag kind of girl but we shall see. I just had to try it out.



Congrats GF!!!  I'm not a drawstring gal either but I really like that one.  Several colors tempted me


----------



## Suzwhat

tlo said:


> Congrats GF!!!  I'm not a drawstring gal either but I really like that one.  Several colors tempted me


Yay!  I'm happy for you as you seemed very drawn to it.  Here's hoping you love it!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats on the great deal!




Sorry.  I quoted wrong post.  See above.  Oops.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not watching because I'm at DS's hockey game. I'll watch later.
> 
> However.....
> I ordered the peach critter earlier today.....[emoji15]. I couldn't help myself. I hope I like it. I never thought of myself as a drawstring bag kind of girl but we shall see. I just had to try it out.



I hope you love it!!  I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Congrats GF!!!  I'm not a drawstring gal either but I really like that one.  Several colors tempted me




Thanks T! I don't know if I'm hoping I like it or I'm hoping I don't. 6 months is a long easy pay... Lol! 



Suzwhat said:


> Yay!  I'm happy for you as you seemed very drawn to it.  Here's hoping you love it!




Thanks Suz!  I don't have anything in that color yet. [emoji4]


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! I don't know if I'm hoping I like it or I'm hoping I don't. 6 months is a long easy pay... Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Suz!  I don't have anything in that color yet. [emoji4]



Yes it is a long ep.  It may be at the outlet by then.  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Sorry.  I quoted wrong post.  See above.  Oops.




Thanks Suz. I had a feeling it was for me. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

MAN!!! There was another show tonight?  I missed it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not watching because I'm at DS's hockey game. I'll watch later.
> 
> However.....
> I ordered the peach critter earlier today.....[emoji15]. I couldn't help myself. I hope I like it. I never thought of myself as a drawstring bag kind of girl but we shall see. I just had to try it out.




Oh yay... I knew you would cave in. If it's as beautiful in person as it is on TV, the price is worth it. I wish they had that color in Flo or Pebbled Leather. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yay... I knew you would cave in. If it's as beautiful in person as it is on TV, the price is worth it. I wish they had that color in Flo or Pebbled Leather. Can't wait to see it.




Thanks Pcan! I just figured I might as well take a chance now while the stock is new. I'm sure to get a new one. [emoji4]. I don't know how it's going to look in person but it almost reminds me of the salmon flo satchel, but maybe a little darker.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not watching because I'm at DS's hockey game. I'll watch later.
> 
> However.....
> I ordered the peach critter earlier today.....[emoji15]. I couldn't help myself. I hope I like it. I never thought of myself as a drawstring bag kind of girl but we shall see. I just had to try it out.


OMG! You did it? You got bit by the critter?

Well, I hope you enjoy it TB...it should take you out for a nice dinner when it arrives.

I was a bad girl today as well.  Retail Therapy Day! Found a Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich, which I have renamed the "Birdie Bag". (Ostrich = Birdie). I think it is very pretty. Best part is.....half price baby. (I'm singin that part to the Vanilla Ice song, ice ice baby. Even the SA had to check to make sure price was correct.

Pics to come when I figure out how. 

Remember, when you unbox the critter, if you don't love it immediately, send it back home.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not watching because I'm at DS's hockey game. I'll watch later.
> 
> However.....
> I ordered the peach critter earlier today.....[emoji15]. I couldn't help myself. I hope I like it. I never thought of myself as a drawstring bag kind of girl but we shall see. I just had to try it out.




I just read back through this thread and seen you ordered the "Critter" !  I can't wait till you get it and see what you think.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG! You did it? You got bit by the critter?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope you enjoy it TB...it should take you out for a nice dinner when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bad girl today as well.  Retail Therapy Day! Found a Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich, which I have renamed the "Birdie Bag". (Ostrich = Birdie). I think it is very pretty. Best part is.....half price baby. (I'm singin that part to the Vanilla Ice song, ice ice baby. Even the SA had to check to make sure price was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics to come when I figure out how.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, when you unbox the critter, if you don't love it immediately, send it back home.




I got bit!! Lol! Oh yes, critter will be high tailing it back ASAP if we don't get along. [emoji4] I don't let myself get attached if it's not
Instant love. 

I didn't know the medium Cayden came In Ostrich! OMG, I can only imagine how beautiful that is. I can't wait to see it. What a deal too! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I just read back through this thread and seen you ordered the "Critter" !  I can't wait till you get it and see what you think.




I did! I watched the presentation over and over again until it lured me in. These bags have a way of doing that. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I did! I watched the presentation over and over again until it lured me in. These bags have a way of doing that. [emoji4]




The morning after also has a way of bringing clarity. I cancelled my order this morning. I need to cool it on the bags for a little while. I have a $235 credit at the outlet so I'll wait for the perfect bag to show up there. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> The morning after also has a way of bringing clarity. I cancelled my order this morning. I need to cool it on the bags for a little while. I have a $235 credit at the outlet so I'll wait for the perfect bag to show up there. [emoji4]



I understand.   You know what is best for you.  I will keep my fingers crossed that they get to the outlet soon.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> The morning after also has a way of bringing clarity. I cancelled my order this morning. I need to cool it on the bags for a little while. I have a $235 credit at the outlet so I'll wait for the perfect bag to show up there. [emoji4]


 
I totally understand what your saying.  Hope the perfect bag shows up soon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> The morning after also has a way of bringing clarity. I cancelled my order this morning. I need to cool it on the bags for a little while. I have a $235 credit at the outlet so I'll wait for the perfect bag to show up there. [emoji4]




Though I was excited for you to get the "critter", I think that was a good call. It's a difference in paying FP at almost $400 vs $250 or so. Maybe you can catch it "as is" like you did with the white LL, especially since it's a new bag. You know if it shows up within the next 2-3 weeks that you have a good chance at it being new or still wrapped. With your outlet credit, on a good day, you can get 2 bags. [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I understand.   You know what is best for you.  I will keep my fingers crossed that they get to the outlet soon.







TaterTots said:


> I totally understand what your saying.  Hope the perfect bag shows up soon.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Though I was excited for you to get the "critter", I think that was a good call. It's a difference in paying FP at almost $400 vs $250 or so. Maybe you can catch it "as is" like you did with the white LL, especially since it's a new bag. You know if it shows up within the next 2-3 weeks that you have a good chance at it being new or still wrapped. With your outlet credit, on a good day, you can get 2 bags. [emoji2][emoji2]




Thanks guys. I should really put myself on a two day waiting period before I tell anyone. [emoji52]. However we still have a peach critter coming to the forum soon. I'm anxious to see it! In the meantime I will be stalking the ad is and the outlet [emoji16]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks guys. I should really put myself on a two day waiting period before I tell anyone. [emoji52]. However we still have a peach critter coming to the forum soon. I'm anxious to see it! In the meantime I will be stalking the ad is and the outlet [emoji16]




No big deal TB!   we all have the right to change our minds. I've tried to hold to my "only two bags on easy pay at a time" and even had to remind myself of that when I was looking at the Logo Locks on the Q this morning. It's always an excellent decision when you are doing the right thing for yourself.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> No big deal TB!   we all have the right to change our minds. I've tried to hold to my "only two bags on easy pay at a time" and even had to remind myself of that when I was looking at the Logo Locks on the Q this morning. It's always an excellent decision when you are doing the right thing for yourself.




[emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> The morning after also has a way of bringing clarity. I cancelled my order this morning. I need to cool it on the bags for a little while. I have a $235 credit at the outlet so I'll wait for the perfect bag to show up there. [emoji4]


Good girl. Proud of you. 

Now, don't get me wrong, I love some of the python "critter" designs coming out. But I am concerned about the leather on this one. I watched the Q presentation and swear I saw white defect marks on some of the bags as if color was not applied correctly. Perhaps it was nothing and I am mistaken. Very curious to hear reviews. I hope that it is a good finish because I'd love to own one down the road. They are pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Good girl. Proud of you.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong, I love some of the python "critter" designs coming out. But I am concerned about the leather on this one. I watched the Q presentation and swear I saw white defect marks on some of the bags as if color was not applied correctly. Perhaps it was nothing and I am mistaken. Very curious to hear reviews. I hope that it is a good finish because I'd love to own one down the road. They are pretty.




Thanks YankeeDooney! I still think about it but I am mostly relieved.  I saw that too. I think it's that if you rub it against the scales they lift up. It looked like there was no color on the underside of the scales but perhaps it was just the lighting. I'd like to believe that Dooney can't make a bad bag, but I'm curious to hear the reviews.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> The morning after also has a way of bringing clarity. I cancelled my order this morning. I need to cool it on the bags for a little while. I have a $235 credit at the outlet so I'll wait for the perfect bag to show up there. [emoji4]


No shame in changing our minds! I've done it several times myself... What I really hate is when I tell myself to just get it and check it out and send it back. Good grief, pay shipping both ways to just "look" at a bag is absolutely stupid and yes, I've done it more than once!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> No shame in changing our minds! I've done it several times myself... What I really hate is when I tell myself to just get it and check it out and send it back. Good grief, pay shipping both ways to just "look" at a bag is absolutely stupid and yes, I've done it more than once!




Thanks gm! That's exactly what I was telling myself on this bag! Silly. I just
Need a little patience and I'll be able to try it on at the outlet for free. Oh and I've done it several times myself. [emoji52]


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks gm! That's exactly what I was telling myself on this bag! Silly. I just
> Need a little patience and I'll be able to try it on at the outlet for free. Oh and I've done it several times myself. [emoji52]



Thats the luxury of being able to model bags at the outlet. I have to order whatever is not at Macy's or Dillards.  Then the return process starts if I dont like my purchase.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Thats the luxury of being able to model bags at the outlet. I have to order whatever is not at Macy's or Dillards.  Then the return process starts if I dont like my purchase.




I love online ordering, but I find here are lots of bags I love when I see them on TV or online but I don't love them on. I go to the outlet wanting one bag and I end up leaving with another that wasn't even on my radar. [emoji15]


----------



## Twoboyz

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I wanted to let anyone still interested in the patent leather satchel TSV know that it's available in all colors in as is and its on 3 easy pay!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I love online ordering, but I find here are lots of bags I love when I see them on TV or online but I don't love them on. I go to the outlet wanting one bag and I end up leaving with another that wasn't even on my radar. [emoji15]



I understand.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just noticed that Dooney & Bourke is on QVC Plus at 7:00 Central time. I'm not sure if it's a rerun or a new show.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I just noticed that Dooney & Bourke is on QVC Plus at 7:00 Central time. I'm not sure if it's a rerun or a new show.


 
I just put my TV on there and see a 2 hour show up next!  I wonder if it's new or not?!?!?


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> I just noticed that Dooney & Bourke is on QVC Plus at 7:00 Central time. I'm not sure if it's a rerun or a new show.


I saw it's 8-10 EST for those who have QVC Plus, too. I will be watching to ooh and ahh!


----------



## TaterTots

tristaeliseh said:


> I saw it's 8-10 EST for those who have QVC Plus, too. I will be watching to ooh and ahh!


 
Yes, 8 to 10 EST is my time frame as well.  Hubby will be wanting to watch The Voice so I might need to sneak to the bedroom frequently and see what they are showing.  :giggles:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks for the heads up.  I set my DVR to record the show.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TaterTots said:


> Yes, 8 to 10 EST is my time frame as well.  Hubby will be wanting to watch The Voice so I might need to sneak to the bedroom frequently and see what they are showing.  :giggles:



Hmmm. I see in the garden at 8 est ughhhh


----------



## TaterTots

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hmmm. I see in the garden at 8 est ughhhh


 
That's on QVC ....


 But the Dooney show just came on Q+!!! Hubby hasn't came inside for the evening so I've got the TV all to myself!!  Who all is watching?


----------



## TaterTots

Yes it is a new show and not a rerun!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TaterTots said:


> That's on QVC ....
> 
> 
> But the Dooney show just came on Q+!!! Hubby hasn't came inside for the evening so I've got the TV all to myself!!  Who all is watching?



Ugggggh i dont hve qvc plus


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ugggggh i dont hve qvc plus


Oh bummer.....I am sorry.....:cry::cry:


----------



## TaterTots

They've started off with the Chelsea Shopper and I love this bag in the Lilac color.


----------



## TaterTots

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ugggggh i dont hve qvc plus


 
Aww MAN!!  I hate that CFC..


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> They've started off with the Chelsea Shopper and I love this bag in the Lilac color.


I know it is just the same as my new baby tobi


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> I know it is just the same as my new baby tobi


 
Yes indeed!!  So bright and gorgeous!  


..  I wish they would have stuffed that Black Saffiano Zip Zip before presenting it.  It's smooshed on that one side and that's KILLING ME!!!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Yes indeed!!  So bright and gorgeous!
> 
> 
> ..  I wish they would have stuffed that Black Saffiano Zip Zip before presenting it.  It's smooshed on that one side and that's KILLING ME!!!


I know.....that wS bugging me too. Then getting the colors wrong (lavender vs lilac) and names wrong......kiss lock purse vs logo lock purse....... Sigh.......


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ugggggh i dont hve qvc plus




Can you watch it on your computer? I think they broadcast it live on QVC.com.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> I know.....that wS bugging me too. Then getting the colors wrong (lavender vs lilac) and names wrong......kiss lock purse vs logo lock purse....... Sigh.......


 
LOL!! I KNOW!!  It kills ME!!! LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

I CANNOT wait to get my Logo Lock in Sky.  I so wish I could be home tomorrow to have gotten her,  but I'll just have to hold out until Thursday.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Can you watch it on your computer? I think they broadcast it live on QVC.com.


 
Yes!  You just have to click on Live Show and it lets you pick if you want to watch QVC or QVC Plus!


----------



## TaterTots

There is the Magenta Python Drawstring Bag.


----------



## TaterTots

WOW!  That's an up close shot of the Python Leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I CANNOT wait to get my Logo Lock in Sky.  I so wish I could be home tomorrow to have gotten her,  but I'll just have to hold out until Thursday.




You ordered the sky logo lock? I must have missed that. It was a whirlwind of buying last week. Lol! I can't wait to see it. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I CANNOT wait to get my Logo Lock in Sky.  I so wish I could be home tomorrow to have gotten her,  but I'll just have to hold out until Thursday.


Oh I can't wait to see that.......


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> You ordered the sky logo lock? I must have missed that. It was a whirlwind of buying last week. Lol! I can't wait to see it. [emoji4]


 
I sure did! :giggles:  I just love the Sky color and had put off owning the Logo Lock for to long so I took the plunge!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Oh I can't wait to see that.......


 
Me too.  The Sky color looks SO STUNNING!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I sure did! :giggles:  I just love the Sky color and had put off owning the Logo Lock for to long so I took the plunge!


I have a black one......great bag! Love to wear it with black boots in the winter. Kc


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> I have a black one......great bag! Love to wear it with black boots in the winter. Kc


 
I've done and stated that if I love it as much as everyone else does then I done and have a list of colors I will have to pick it up in.


----------



## TaterTots

Gosh,  Oyster is that perfect Nude color isn't it?


----------



## TaterTots

OMG!  I wonder what the special bag for Mothers Day is going to be??  EEEKKK!!!


----------



## tristaeliseh

I wonder if this woman who goes to my church is watching AND ordering... Sunday, she had the Leather Hobo with Logo Lock in a color that wasn't featured tonight.


----------



## TaterTots

tristaeliseh said:


> I wonder if this woman who goes to my church is watching AND ordering... Sunday, she had the Leather Hobo with Logo Lock in a color that wasn't featured tonight.


 
HAHAA!!  Don't you just love spotting Dooney's .  :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I've done and stated that if I love it as much as everyone else does then I done and have a list of colors I will have to pick it up in.




Oh yeah I think I remember you said that. Now I remember you ordered it. Lol. I'm losing my mind. [emoji57]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Oh yeah I think I remember you said that. Now I remember you ordered it. Lol. I'm losing my mind. [emoji57]




They have just been so many bags ordered by a lot of us the past couple weeks. It's easy to get confused.


----------



## Stazerd

TaterTots said:


> Gosh,  Oyster is that perfect Nude color isn't it?



that patent oyster zip zip came back at ILD briefly monday, I almost ordered it but I have not yet cut the tags on my gretta that I bought from ILD.


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> that patent oyster zip zip came back at ILD briefly monday, I almost ordered it but I have not yet cut the tags on my gretta that I bought from ILD.


 
Yes!  there was a few of us that picked her up Monday.


----------



## Harper2719

TaterTots said:


> OMG!  I wonder what the special bag for Mothers Day is going to be??  EEEKKK!!!




Hi ladies - it's my first time posting to this board but I get the QVC Insider so I had to share.  The next TSV is a daffodil coated cotton drawstring bag.  It is very pretty but with the daffodil print it seems like a bag you could only wear in the Spring and Summer.


----------



## Trudysmom

Harper2719 said:


> Hi ladies - it's my first time posting to this board but I get the QVC Insider so I had to share.  The next TSV is a daffodil coated cotton drawstring bag.  It is very pretty but with the daffodil print it seems like a bag you could only wear in the Spring and Summer.


Welcome.


----------



## MrsKC

Harper2719 said:


> Hi ladies - it's my first time posting to this board but I get the QVC Insider so I had to share.  The next TSV is a daffodil coated cotton drawstring bag.  It is very pretty but with the daffodil print it seems like a bag you could only wear in the Spring and Summer.


Thank you and welcome!


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> Hi ladies - it's my first time posting to this board but I get the QVC Insider so I had to share.  The next TSV is a daffodil coated cotton drawstring bag.  It is very pretty but with the daffodil print it seems like a bag you could only wear in the Spring and Summer.


 
Welcome to the Dooney Forum!!!  


...  And I know just the bag you are speaking of..


----------



## TaterTots

I'm not sure which bags I haven't checked myself yet but I just got this email.


----------



## Harper2719

MrsKC said:


> Thank you and welcome!




Thank you for the welcome!  Here is a pic of the TSV if anyone is interested.  Sorry it's not the best picture.


----------



## Harper2719

TaterTots said:


> Welcome to the Dooney Forum!!!
> 
> 
> ...  And I know just the bag you are speaking of..




Thank you!!


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> Thank you for the welcome!  Here is a pic of the TSV if anyone is interested.  Sorry it's not the best picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971583




It is very Spring Summer but I think I like it.


----------



## Harper2719

TaterTots said:


> It is very Spring Summer but I think I like it.




I like it too but I'm not sure I can deal with a drawstring opening.  I know it's the "It" bag this season but it might be too frustrating for me.


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> I like it too but I'm not sure I can deal with a drawstring opening.  I know it's the "It" bag this season but it might be too frustrating for me.




I think Dooney will have this pattern as well in a Satchel.  There was a thread not to long ago and someone was showing them.


----------



## TaterTots

I found the post but the link to the bags is broke.. But here is where Pcan talks about seeing the print at the outlet.


----------



## Harper2719

TaterTots said:


> I found the post but the link to the bags is broke.. But here is where Pcan talks about seeing the print at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971639




That pattern in a tote would be nice!


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> That pattern in a tote would be nice!




Definitely!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm really slacking.  I didn't know Dooney was on tonight again.


----------



## TaterTots

They aren't tonight. I guess it's my fault. I didn't know where would be the best place to post the email about more bags being on easy pay for the next few days but here. Then we all got to talking about the new Floral pattern.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Anyone see the reviews on the Python bags? Seem to be rather mixed. Hmm.


----------



## Twoboyz

It's on QVC right now.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> It's on QVC right now.




REALLY?!?!? I didn't know!!! AACCKKKK!!! [emoji79]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Anyone see the reviews on the Python bags? Seem to be rather mixed. Hmm.



I read some last week. There are probably more by now. They started out okay except for someone who got a white one and said there were some dye issues. I need to go catch up on the reviews.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> REALLY?!?!? I didn't know!!! AACCKKKK!!! [emoji79]



I know, me neither! What a surprise. I have Dooney & Bourke in as a season pass so it automatically records every show. I happened to notice it was recording.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I know, me neither! What a surprise. I have Dooney & Bourke in as a season pass so it automatically records every show. I happened to notice it was recording.




I need to set my DVR to record all Dooney shows for sure. I'm going to do it right now!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I know, me neither! What a surprise. I have Dooney & Bourke in as a season pass so it automatically records every show. I happened to notice it was recording.


You could always watch on the iPad too while watching TV, if so inclined. Works pretty well. Kinda like being in a sports bar with the different screens going. If nothing good on, check another screen.


----------



## joce01

YankeeDooney said:


> Anyone see the reviews on the Python bags? Seem to be rather mixed. Hmm.




The last I checked they seemed to be mixed but I barely skimmed over them. I'm going to read them now


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> You could always watch on the iPad too while watching TV, if so inclined. Works pretty well. Kinda like being in a sports bar with the different screens going. If nothing good on, check another screen.


 
I usually do if Hubby is watching something,  but last night I was going to bed so I set my DVR and I'm finishing the show right now between paper work.  


And also ladies there is a show on Q+ at 2pm Eastern today so if you are home or recording check it out.  It could be a reshowing of last nights show but I'm keeping my fingers crossed it isn't.


----------



## tristaeliseh

TaterTots said:


> I usually do if Hubby is watching something,  but last night I was going to bed so I set my DVR and I'm finishing the show right now between paper work.
> 
> 
> And also ladies there is a show on Q+ at 2pm Eastern today so if you are home or recording check it out.  It could be a reshowing of last nights show but I'm keeping my fingers crossed it isn't.


It's a rerun with Ashley and Jayne, "previously recorded" but still good!


----------



## TaterTots

Yeah,  to bad it wasn't another new show.  But I've still been watching anyway.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> You could always watch on the iPad too while watching TV, if so inclined. Works pretty well. Kinda like being in a sports bar with the different screens going. If nothing good on, check another screen.




I do that a lot! Lol. Sometimes I have the laptop open, my iPad on, my phone in my hand and the tv in.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I do that a lot! Lol. Sometimes I have the laptop open, my iPad on, my phone in my hand and the tv in.


 
You just don't wont to miss anything!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> You just don't wont to miss anything!




Nope, but somehow I missed out on that $15 chevron bag! [emoji26]. DH makes fun of me because  sitting in the dark living room and there is a glow on my face from all the devices. lol!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Nope, but somehow I missed out on that $15 chevron bag! [emoji26]. DH makes fun of me because  sitting in the dark living room and there is a glow on my face from all the devices. lol!


 
LOL!!  Hubby ( James ) has done the same to me before GASPING over a color or a bag while he has been watching something else.  LOL!!  


...  Did you??  You missed the $15 Gabriella?  The funny thing is I had always looked at the Brown on Brown and the Taupe and Brown in that bag but had never pulled the trigger.  I'm still in shock.  The Brown can be wore year around as well.  The 93% off was just crazy,  that is if it was for real.  I've still got faith since it was stating the 93% off so we shall see.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> LOL!!  Hubby ( James ) has done the same to me before GASPING over a color or a bag while he has been watching something else.  LOL!!
> 
> 
> ...  Did you??  You missed the $15 Gabriella?  The funny thing is I had always looked at the Brown on Brown and the Taupe and Brown in that bag but had never pulled the trigger.  I'm still in shock.  The Brown can be wore year around as well.  The 93% off was just crazy,  that is if it was for real.  I've still got faith since it was stating the 93% off so we shall see.




Yeah I missed out. It let me put it in my cart but I couldn't check out. It kept removing it. Boo hoo. The bag is a little big for me and I prefer the taupe but for $15 I couldn't pass it up. Unfortunately I had to.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Yeah I missed out. It let me put it in my cart but I couldn't check out. It kept removing it. Boo hoo. The bag is a little big for me and I prefer the taupe but for $15 I couldn't pass it up. Unfortunately I had to.




Uuggg... Yeah it had already sold out ..  It went FAST!   And that's what I said for $15 no one couldn't beat it!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Uuggg... Yeah it had already sold out ..  It went FAST!   And that's what I said for $15 no one couldn't beat it!


 
A bag for $15 on QVC, or where was this?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Yeah I missed out. It let me put it in my cart but I couldn't check out. It kept removing it. Boo hoo. The bag is a little big for me and I prefer the taupe but for $15 I couldn't pass it up. Unfortunately I had to.


I preferred the Taupe too. I was debating and debating. I mean honestly, you could not make it for that price. When I finally decided, it was gone. I would definitely hit the button for the Taupe, but I am sure DB knows that as well. Very curious to hear the reviews from the ladies that snagged it.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> A bag for $15 on QVC, or where was this?


 
The Brown Chevron Gabriella Satchel on ILD last night ..  they put it 93% off from $228 to $15!!!!!  They had Taupe/Brown , Green/Brown, a Blue/Brown, Red/Brown for $136 and change I believe.  One of the Ladies said she had ordered one from the Amazon Storefront earlier yesterday and had kept checking back in hoping they would list another color for that but they didn't.  Well..  after so many of us found out last night it was gone within 10/15 minutes!  Some of us have been keeping check today to see if this bag at such a crazy price will ship or not,  but mine still hasn't.  But I'm thinking if they had made a mistake they would have done and canceled our orders and notified us but we are all still waiting on shipping notification.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> The Brown Chevron Gabriella Satchel on ILD last night ..  they put it 93% off from $228 to $15!!!!!  They had Taupe/Brown , Green/Brown, a Blue/Brown, Red/Brown for $136 and change I believe.  One of the Ladies said she had ordered one from the Amazon Storefront earlier yesterday and had kept checking back in hoping they would list another color for that but they didn't.  Well..  after so many of us found out last night it was gone within 10/15 minutes!  Some of us have been keeping check today to see if this bag at such a crazy price will ship or not,  but mine still hasn't.  But I'm thinking if they had made a mistake they would have done and canceled our orders and notified us but we are all still waiting on shipping notification.




WOW. I hope it ships!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> WOW. I hope it ships!




LOL! Yeah it'll be great if it does. Talk about a deal!


----------



## Suzwhat

I hope they honor the price and ship the $15 Chevron to those who bought it.  Many years ago in the dawn of online shopping, the company I worked for partnered with another company to put our logo on some gadgets the other company makes for a special promotion.  The gadgets usually sell for $10-15. I'd seen  them discounted for $6-7.  When the items hit the website, some were listed for only one dollar.  I remember thinking "that's a good deal" and ordered a few.  It did not occur to me that it might be a mistake.  Remember, online shopping was still new.  

A few days later, my company contacted all the employees who ordered the $1 item and sort of scolded us.  They said we should have realized it was a mistake and we looked greedy to the other company and made my company look bad.  They said they would send us the items for the $1 but my company was compensating the maker for the real cost to make as the price was a mistake.  They kind of implied we should cancel our orders.

I thought about it and decided to not cancel.  I felt I ordered it in good conscience, thinking it was discounted for some legit reason.  I used the one I kept for many years.

Since then, online retailing has matured so much and they usually honor "mistakes" like what I described.  I still remember how bad I felt that the powers that be tried to "shame me" for simply ordering something at the posted price and this is like 20+ years ago! 

Why I am posting this is to cheer on you savvy shoppers who got it for the price.  And I have the exact same bag/color, got it on ILD a few months ago.  I really hope you get it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I hope they honor the price and ship the $15 Chevron to those who bought it.  Many years ago in the dawn of online shopping, the company I worked for partnered with another company to put our logo on some gadgets the other company makes for a special promotion.  The gadgets usually sell for $10-15. I'd seen  them discounted for $6-7.  When the items hit the website, some were listed for only one dollar.  I remember thinking "that's a good deal" and ordered a few.  It did not occur to me that it might be a mistake.  Remember, online shopping was still new.
> 
> A few days later, my company contacted all the employees who ordered the $1 item and sort of scolded us.  They said we should have realized it was a mistake and we looked greedy to the other company and made my company look bad.  They said they would send us the items for the $1 but my company was compensating the maker for the real cost to make as the price was a mistake.  They kind of implied we should cancel our orders.
> 
> I thought about it and decided to not cancel.  I felt I ordered it in good conscience, thinking it was discounted for some legit reason.  I used the one I kept for many years.
> 
> Since then, online retailing has matured so much and they usually honor "mistakes" like what I described.  I still remember how bad I felt that the powers that be tried to "shame me" for simply ordering something at the posted price and this is like 20+ years ago!
> 
> Why I am posting this is to cheer on you savvy shoppers who got it for the price.  And I have the exact same bag/color, got it on ILD a few months ago.  I really hope you get it!




Wow, what a story. I just wonder how the other company would even know who bought the items and if you were employees or not. It was bold of you to take a stand and keep your item.  [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> I hope they honor the price and ship the $15 Chevron to those who bought it.  Many years ago in the dawn of online shopping, the company I worked for partnered with another company to put our logo on some gadgets the other company makes for a special promotion.  The gadgets usually sell for $10-15. I'd seen  them discounted for $6-7.  When the items hit the website, some were listed for only one dollar.  I remember thinking "that's a good deal" and ordered a few.  It did not occur to me that it might be a mistake.  Remember, online shopping was still new.
> 
> A few days later, my company contacted all the employees who ordered the $1 item and sort of scolded us.  They said we should have realized it was a mistake and we looked greedy to the other company and made my company look bad.  They said they would send us the items for the $1 but my company was compensating the maker for the real cost to make as the price was a mistake.  They kind of implied we should cancel our orders.
> 
> I thought about it and decided to not cancel.  I felt I ordered it in good conscience, thinking it was discounted for some legit reason.  I used the one I kept for many years.
> 
> Since then, online retailing has matured so much and they usually honor "mistakes" like what I described.  I still remember how bad I felt that the powers that be tried to "shame me" for simply ordering something at the posted price and this is like 20+ years ago!
> 
> Why I am posting this is to cheer on you savvy shoppers who got it for the price.  And I have the exact same bag/color, got it on ILD a few months ago.  I really hope you get it!




One of the Ladies who ordered the $15 Gabriella got a shipping notification last night. So all must be good.


----------



## Stazerd

TaterTots said:


> One of the Ladies who ordered the $15 Gabriella got a shipping notification last night. So all must be good.



No shipping notification yet for me.  It was funny, I was watching Leigh Ann Live on YouTube and she mentioned this deal, I jumped on it thinking I was just in the right place at the right time.


----------



## TaterTots

Stazerd said:


> No shipping notification yet for me.  It was funny, I was watching Leigh Ann Live on YouTube and she mentioned this deal, I jumped on it thinking I was just in the right place at the right time.




Mine still hasn't shipped yet either but I totally agree we were in the right place at the right time!  The only thing I can figure is they must have had a large overflow of that color so they took part of that day and really bottomed that price out.  I'll be keeping a check today in hopes of shipping as well and will let everyone know if I get any notifications about it.


----------



## Harper2719

TaterTots said:


> Mine still hasn't shipped yet either but I totally agree we were in the right place at the right time!  The only thing I can figure is they must have had a large overflow of that color so they took part of that day and really bottomed that price out.  I'll be keeping a check today in hopes of shipping as well and will let everyone know if I get any notifications about it.




No shipping notification yet for me either.  I am anxiously checking my email.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## TaterTots

Harper2719 said:


> No shipping notification yet for me either.  I am anxiously checking my email.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, what a story. I just wonder how the other company would even know who bought the items and if you were employees or not. It was bold of you to take a stand and keep your item.  [emoji4]



Thanks TB.  The items were on offered for sale on our own company website that only employees had access to so they knew everyone that bought things.   Usually they offered only clothing with the company name on it (polo shirts, etc).  This was the first time the branched out into a known brand type thing with our company logo added.  Last time too.  

Sorry for hijacking the thread for a non handbag diversion everyone!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks TB.  The items were on offered for sale on our own company website that only employees had access to so they knew everyone that bought things.   Usually they offered only clothing with the company name on it (polo shirts, etc).  This was the first time the branched out into a known brand type thing with our company logo added.  Last time too.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread for a non handbag diversion everyone!




Oh I understand. [emoji4]


----------



## joce01

There's a show from 9 PM- 10 PM tonight!


----------



## MaryBel

There's a one time only. Bigger double pocket satchel, the older style that has the 2 flat pockets with the zipper closure, price 264 in 5 easy payments. Colors:black, white, sky, caramel, lavender, smoke


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> There's a one time only. Bigger double pocket satchel, the older style that has the 2 flat pockets with the zipper closure, price 264 in 5 easy payments. Colors:black, white, sky, caramel, lavender, smoke


I thought you meant the double pocket flo satchel. I love that bag. I would love to see more satchels.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I thought you meant the double pocket flo satchel. I love that bag. I would love to see more satchels. Even satchels are totes now.
> 
> So many look the same.



Yea, I knew that by just saying double pocket satchel it would mislead you to the florentine style. This is an old style. I have 2 of those, I got my first one maybe in 2010 or 2011. 

I'm tempted by the sky. Have it in my cart.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Yea, I knew that by just saying double pocket satchel it would mislead you to the florentine style. This is an old style. I have 2 of those, I got my first one maybe in 2010 or 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted by the sky. Have it in my cart.




Pretty color. Did you get it? I'm surprised they didn't have more colors.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty color. Did you get it? I'm surprised they didn't have more colors.


Not yet. It's still in my cart


----------



## joce01

I just watched the video for the Florentine Chelsea, I LOVE that elephant.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> I just watched the video for the Florentine Chelsea, I LOVE that elephant.




It's gorgeous!! The mushroom is beautiful too... I was soooo close to getting it but can't see paying full price and I already have 3 bags in that silhouette, so I couldn't justify it right now with wanting so many other bags. Did you order???


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> It's gorgeous!! The mushroom is beautiful too... I was soooo close to getting it but can't see paying full price and I already have 3 bags in that silhouette, so I couldn't justify it right now with wanting so many other bags. Did you order???



Nope, I'm trying to hold out to see if it's the same color as the medium flo on dooney.com, even though it's not a true color image I think. Plus, the full price thing as well. I'm waiting for the outlets to have it, even though I have yet to make the 20-30 minute drive to them.


----------



## Suzwhat

It was nive seeing the Python Domed Satchel in action rather than just still pictures.  However, most colors sold out right away so just got a glimpse of them.


----------



## TaterTots

I missed the show last night but thankfully I DVRd it.  I wasn't to see the Elephant and Mushroom colors presented on air.  Did anyone order anything?


----------



## aerinha

TaterTots said:


> I missed the show last night but thankfully I DVRd it.  I wasn't to see the Elephant and Mushroom colors presented on air.  Did anyone order anything?



Mushroom and elephant looked great on screen.  They said mushroom had a pinkish mauve quality to it.    They only had them in the Chelsea which is too big for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

The florentine Chelsea is so gorgeous! It's a little big for me for everyday but the small flo will be perfect for me in those new colors! 

For those who missed the show, the elephant was very close to the gray in color, just a smidge darker. The mushroom has a more pink hue  that you can really see when it's next to the elephant and the gray.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I thought the mushroom was interesting.  Of course, it could be my TV,  but to me it looked like a lighter taupe color.... with a peach base.   The elephant looks like a deeper grey,  with brown undertones.


On my list for summer... lavender, lilac, white, bone, sky, maybe oyster or mushroom.   I want to see the last 2 in person.  The others I'll order (probably from the outlets) when the style and price are right.


I loved the look of the python satchel,  but after review here,  I need to see the leather in person.
So many handbags,  so little space and $.


----------



## aerinha

Just saw lavendar in person at Macy's and loved it.  They kept saying spearmint was turquoise  last night but in person it is green, no blue to it IMO.  I was undecided on the mini chelsea if I wanted lavendar, spearmint or sky; lavendar was the clear winner for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I thought the mushroom was interesting.  Of course, it could be my TV,  but to me it looked like a lighter taupe color.... with a peach base.   The elephant looks like a deeper grey,  with brown undertones.
> 
> 
> On my list for summer... lavender, lilac, white, bone, sky, maybe oyster or mushroom.   I want to see the last 2 in person.  The others I'll order (probably from the outlets) when the style and price are right.
> 
> 
> I loved the look of the python satchel,  but after review here,  I need to see the leather in person.
> So many handbags,  so little space and $.




I thought the same about the mushroom. I thought it was pretty, but it's that stressful light color in florentine that I am afraid of. I'd like to see it in person. 

Wow, that's one impressive wish list LJ! I'm hoping we start seeing some of these colors at the outlet soon so we can get and enjoy this season still.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Just saw lavendar in person at Macy's and loved it.  They kept saying spearmint was turquoise  last night but in person it is green, no blue to it IMO.  I was undecided on the mini chelsea if I wanted lavendar, spearmint or sky; lavendar was the clear winner for me.




I love the lavender. In fact I struggle with deciding on a pop of color bag too. I am initially drawn to the lavender but then I go to the mint and then the lilac. Ugh. I think I need to see them in person too. The mini Chelsea in lavender is so pretty!


----------



## Starry Skies

Hello Ladies,

I'm watching yesterday's D&B show on the Q and I need opinions on the saffiano leather. The first bag of the Q show was the Lexington shopper in saffiano and I'm on the fence about the textured leather.  It looks stiff and I'm concerned how it will wear; does it soften?  does the texture cause cracking?  I love a lot of things about my Dooneys but the hand of the flo and even the pebble leather, along with the great leather aroma are really my weakness... &#128523;  Will I be disappointed with the saffiano?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Starry Skies said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching yesterday's D&B show on the Q and I need opinions on the saffiano leather. The first bag of the Q show was the Lexington shopper in saffiano and I'm on the fence about the textured leather.  It looks stiff and I'm concerned how it will wear; does it soften?  does the texture cause cracking?  I love a lot of things about my Dooneys but the hand of the flo and even the pebble leather, along with the great leather aroma are really my weakness... [emoji39]  Will I be disappointed with the saffiano?




I ordered my first Saffiano bag last night, the Willa Saffiano in Oyster. I'm a little nervous because I've always steered away from that texture for the same reasons. I owned a MK bag in this texture a year or so ago but sold it because I didn't like the look/feel of it, so I'm hoping I will feel differently about Dooney's in this texture. I love the shape of the Willa and the Oyster color so we will see.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I ordered my first Saffiano bag last night, the Willa Saffiano in Oyster. I'm a little nervous because I've always steered away from that texture for the same reasons. I owned a MK bag in this texture a year or so ago but sold it because I didn't like the look/feel of it, so I'm hoping I will feel differently about Dooney's in this texture. I love the shape of the Willa and the Oyster color so we will see.


PTB, I can't wait to see your bag and hear your review! I was too tired to stay up and missed the entire show......need to go to the Q and see what I missed.


----------



## Starry Skies

Hi PTB,

Thanks for the reply and congrats on your Willa purchase. I hope it works out for you.  I love watching your vids and appreciate your reviews and mod shots.  I didn't purchase a RL Tate shopper a few years ago because it was, I believe, saffiano leather. It wasn't described as saffiano but it had the same texture. I felt it was overpriced because it didn't have the look, feel, smell of what I'm accustomed to in a quality leather.  I'm really on a bag budget right now and I'm shopping for a bag to put on my birthday list and that bag will probably be the last bag I can purchase until the Fall. &#128542;(sigh) So I want it to be a bag I will love.&#10084;


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> I love the lavender. In fact I struggle with deciding on a pop of color bag too. I am initially drawn to the lavender but then I go to the mint and then the lilac. Ugh. I think I need to see them in person too. The mini Chelsea in lavender is so pretty!



If you ever saw the mint candy shaped like leaves and covered in granulated sugar, that is the bright green of spearmint.  Didn't see any regular mint there.  The lavender wasn't as periwinkle as it can look online.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> Mushroom and elephant looked great on screen.  They said mushroom had a pinkish mauve quality to it.    They only had them in the Chelsea which is too big for me.


 


Twoboyz said:


> The florentine Chelsea is so gorgeous! It's a little big for me for everyday but the small flo will be perfect for me in those new colors!
> 
> For those who missed the show, the elephant was very close to the gray in color, just a smidge darker. The mushroom has a more pink hue  that you can really see when it's next to the elephant and the gray.


 
Thanks Girls!  You are just like me TB,  I'm wanting a Small Flo Satchel in the Elephant.  After working on opening the pool today I watched part of the show just to see the colors.    Both are just gorgeous and I'm to excited about seeing these on the Small Satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Thanks Girls!  You are just like me TB,  I'm wanting a Small Flo Satchel in the Elephant.  After working on opening the pool today I watched part of the show just to see the colors.    Both are just gorgeous and I'm to excited about seeing these on the Small Satchel.




Hopefully in the next set of shows we will see them in the small flo. I think the next shows are for the TSV?


----------



## Twoboyz

Starry Skies said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching yesterday's D&B show on the Q and I need opinions on the saffiano leather. The first bag of the Q show was the Lexington shopper in saffiano and I'm on the fence about the textured leather.  It looks stiff and I'm concerned how it will wear; does it soften?  does the texture cause cracking?  I love a lot of things about my Dooneys but the hand of the flo and even the pebble leather, along with the great leather aroma are really my weakness... [emoji39]  Will I be disappointed with the saffiano?




I have the saffiano hobo from the outlet and I like it. It's a softer saffiano than MK from what I felt of MK's saffiano. I don't know if it necessarily softens but it's got a nice feel as far as saffiano goes. I don't think it will crack but I don't carry mine much. Saffiano is known for being durable so that's a plus. It's also an all weather bag and the colors are beautiful and vibrant. Those are all reasons I went for it, but it's one of those things...you either love it or hate it I think. I do prefer the softer leathers like flo and pebbled though.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I ordered my first Saffiano bag last night, the Willa Saffiano in Oyster. I'm a little nervous because I've always steered away from that texture for the same reasons. I owned a MK bag in this texture a year or so ago but sold it because I didn't like the look/feel of it, so I'm hoping I will feel differently about Dooney's in this texture. I love the shape of the Willa and the Oyster color so we will see.




You ordered it! I can wait to hear your thoughts and to see pictures. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> I ordered my first Saffiano bag last night, the Willa Saffiano in Oyster. I'm a little nervous because I've always steered away from that texture for the same reasons. I owned a MK bag in this texture a year or so ago but sold it because I didn't like the look/feel of it, so I'm hoping I will feel differently about Dooney's in this texture. I love the shape of the Willa and the Oyster color so we will see.


 
I had stayed away from Dooneys Saff as well Pcan just because I had got to the point that I didn't like MKs anymore.  It was so stiff and started feeling almost cheap to me ( I know I can't believe that either for the price of his bags )  but I finally broke last week and ordered 2 Saffiano bags and a Saffiano wallet and I am in LOVE with Dooneys feel and texture!  It's softer and not as stiff and the look of it is even more expensive looking to me then MKs.  I really hope you love this Leather on your new bag.


----------



## RozEnix

TaterTots said:


> I missed the show last night but thankfully I DVRd it.  I wasn't to see the Elephant and Mushroom colors presented on air.  Did anyone order anything?


Uh, me. (Hiding in shame) 

I did order the Florentine Chelsea in the mushroom. I have a few of the dark colors in Florentine and that bag and the color were calling my name. I just hope I get the package before hubby does.


----------



## Harper2719

RozEnix said:


> Uh, me. (Hiding in shame)
> 
> 
> 
> I did order the Florentine Chelsea in the mushroom. I have a few of the dark colors in Florentine and that bag and the color were calling my name. I just hope I get the package before hubby does.




Please post pics of the bag when you get it.  I was finally able to watch the show yesterday (DVR recording) and the mushroom color is gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> Thanks Girls!  You are just like me TB,  I'm wanting a Small Flo Satchel in the Elephant.  After working on opening the pool today I watched part of the show just to see the colors.    Both are just gorgeous and I'm to excited about seeing these on the Small Satchel.




Are those colors coming in those shades??? I'd love the elephant small Flo too and the Oyster.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You ordered it! I can wait to hear your thoughts and to see pictures. [emoji4]




Yes, I ordered it! I'm really nervous, even though I know I can return if I don't like. I really love the Willa and want another bag in Oyster, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> I had stayed away from Dooneys Saff as well Pcan just because I had got to the point that I didn't like MKs anymore.  It was so stiff and started feeling almost cheap to me ( I know I can't believe that either for the price of his bags )  but I finally broke last week and ordered 2 Saffiano bags and a Saffiano wallet and I am in LOVE with Dooneys feel and texture!  It's softer and not as stiff and the look of it is even more expensive looking to me then MKs.  I really hope you love this Leather on your new bag.




Yes, the MK saf didn't do much for me, so I agree. I'm hoping I feel differently about Dooney saf. I see it in the outlets but don't pay much attention to them but the Willa is in my top 3 favorite bags so I'm hoping  I like it in the saf. I think it just looks so clean and simple in the Oyster. Though I'm not a fan at all of how the strap attaches, I can overlook it with this bag because I love it so much. I'm glad you love yours so that's gives me some hope. [emoji16][emoji16] If I like the bag, I'll break down and get the wallet but don't want to pay FP.


----------



## joce01

RozEnix said:


> Uh, me. (Hiding in shame)
> 
> I did order the Florentine Chelsea in the mushroom. I have a few of the dark colors in Florentine and that bag and the color were calling my name. I just hope I get the package before hubby does.



I hope you post pictures when you get it! I just rewatched the video and at first I didn't like but it looks so nice on second thought.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Uh, me. (Hiding in shame)
> 
> 
> 
> I did order the Florentine Chelsea in the mushroom. I have a few of the dark colors in Florentine and that bag and the color were calling my name. I just hope I get the package before hubby does.




Congrats!  I can't wait to see!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I ordered it! I'm really nervous, even though I know I can return if I don't like. I really love the Willa and want another bag in Oyster, so I'm pretty excited.




Yay! I hope you love it as much as your pebbled leather one. Yes the florentine is coming out in mushroom and elephant. If you go on QVC.com and watch the florentine Chelsea video you'll see the colors. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! I hope you love it as much as your pebbled leather one. Yes the florentine is coming out in mushroom and elephant. If you go on QVC.com and watch the florentine Chelsea video you'll see the colors. [emoji4]




Ahhh... Can't wait! More dang easy pay trouble for me. Lol. I just get afraid that those colors won't hit the outlet and I'll miss out. So stressful. [emoji20]


----------



## TaterTots

RozEnix said:


> Uh, me. (Hiding in shame)
> 
> 
> 
> I did order the Florentine Chelsea in the mushroom. I have a few of the dark colors in Florentine and that bag and the color were calling my name. I just hope I get the package before hubby does.




AWESOME!!! I'm totally jealous!! Please post pics when you get her. Mushroom looks so so amazing!!


----------



## RozEnix

Harper2719 said:


> Please post pics of the bag when you get it.  I was finally able to watch the show yesterday (DVR recording) and the mushroom color is gorgeous!


I will post the Florentine and the Shelby Shopper when they arrive. The Shelby has shipped so it should be here soon. 
I wonder if the Florentine would be smooth or pebbled, but either one is OK. The pebbled does have its advantages, no scratches on the leather to worry about.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... Can't wait! More dang easy pay trouble for me. Lol. I just get afraid that those colors won't hit the outlet and I'll miss out. So stressful. [emoji20]




I know..I had to stop myself with the EP! I feel like these colors always hit there at some point, but sometimes you have to wait. Especially these newer colors that are seasonal and seem to phase out. I still haven't seen an oyster pebbled leather bag there yet though.


----------



## Starry Skies

Thanks TB.  I wanted to get opinions from some of you that have Dooney bags in saffiano leather and also carried other lux bags in saff.  I'm happy to hear the Dooney saff has some softness to it. I've had a Maxx New York bag that I'm pretty sure is saff, but I haven't carried it in years because I never could get used to the stiffness or texture of the leather. It was one of the first bags I splurged on. I bought it from the Q and it came with an accessory (surprise).  I liked that the bag was structured and had great inside organization (much like D&B) and the lining is a hot pink cotton. lol &#128512;


----------



## Twoboyz

Starry Skies said:


> Thanks TB.  I wanted to get opinions from some of you that have Dooney bags in saffiano leather and also carried other lux bags in saff.  I'm happy to hear the Dooney saff has some softness to it. I've had a Maxx New York bag that I'm pretty sure is saff, but I haven't carried it in years because I never could get used to the stiffness or texture of the leather. It was one of the first bags I splurged on. I bought it from the Q and it came with an accessory (surprise).  I liked that the bag was structured and had great inside organization (much like D&B) and the lining is a hot pink cotton. lol [emoji3]




You're welcome. That bag sounds cute. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

I used QVC's "preview this weekend" view (no judgement LOL) and they have 3 Siena items.  Small and regular drawstring and the small Brianna.  I think that means we will get to see them on air/video presentations.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> I used QVC's "preview this weekend" view (no judgement LOL) and they have 3 Siena items.  Small and regular drawstring and the small Brianna.  I think that means we will get to see them on air/video presentations.




I saw that too! I'm interested in seeing them presented to get a better feel.


----------



## joce01

Suzwhat said:


> I used QVC's "preview this weekend" view (no judgement LOL) and they have 3 Siena items.  Small and regular drawstring and the small Brianna.  I think that means we will get to see them on air/video presentations.



I hope so, I saw them pop up on Q yesterday and I'm hoping they show them this weekend. There's 4 shows so maybe. They're all beautiful, but I'm iffy on them.


----------



## Trudysmom

I would love to see the new  AWL bags on QVC. So pretty. Equestrian and the Classic Satchel. They are gorgeous on the Dooney and Bourke site.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I saw that too! I'm interested in seeing them presented to get a better feel.




I saw them too. There are quite a few new bags on the Q.


----------



## Twoboyz

Anyone watching in 15 minutes?


----------



## Twoboyz

Uh oh am I confused? I thought there was a Dooney TSV tonight at 11:00 but it says La-Z-Boy on the guide. I'm so disappointed. I have been waiting for this all night. [emoji26]


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Uh oh am I confused? I thought there was a Dooney TSV tonight at 11:00 but it says La-Z-Boy on the guide. I'm so disappointed. I have been waiting for this all night. [emoji26]




It's tomorrow... I'm having a "I coulda had a v8" moment. This is almost as bad as how I was sitting under two windows tonight thinking why is it still so hot in here?  The windows were open but the storm windows were still down. Duh!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> It's tomorrow... I'm having a "I coulda had a v8" moment. This is almost as bad as how I was sitting under two windows tonight thinking why is it still so hot in here?  The windows were open but the storm windows were still down. Duh!


My blonde friends call that a "blonde moment".  You're a riot!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> My blonde friends call that a "blonde moment".  You're a riot!




I have a lot of those and rightfully so! Lol! My DH was laughing so hard. He said, "do you know why no air was coming in the window...because it was all up here (points to my head)!" Rotflmao!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I have a lot of those and rightfully so! Lol! My DH was laughing so hard. He said, "do you know why no air was coming in the window...because it was all up here (points to my head)!" Rotflmao!


Just what is needed....another comedian. Too funny that one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I just noticed an Ivory Patent Zip Zip Satchel on qvc.com. Never saw that color before. I am lovin' it.
Reminds me of white chocolate. Is that bad?


Update: So I just noticed the video ivory versus the picture on the site. I kind of like how the picture looks better. Probably why I did not recognize it.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Uh oh am I confused? I thought there was a Dooney TSV tonight at 11:00 but it says La-Z-Boy on the guide. I'm so disappointed. I have been waiting for this all night. [emoji26]



I woke up at 4AM and thought, "let me watch the Dooney show I recorded".  Imagine my disappointment to learn it is on Sunday.  So, you are not alone!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Uh oh am I confused? I thought there was a Dooney TSV tonight at 11:00 but it says La-Z-Boy on the guide. I'm so disappointed. I have been waiting for this all night. [emoji26]


TB, I know....I thought the shows were today.....but they are tomorrow. I am so disappointed. :cry::cry::cry:Tomorrow is too busy to be watching "purse shows" as DH calls them.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> I woke up at 4AM and thought, "let me watch the Dooney show I recorded".  Imagine my disappointment to learn it is on Sunday.  So, you are not alone!


It's a bummer, they have us conditioned for Saturday shows and not Sunday.......


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I just noticed an Ivory Patent Zip Zip Satchel on qvc.com. Never saw that color before. I am lovin' it.
> Reminds me of white chocolate. Is that bad?
> 
> 
> Update: So I just noticed the video ivory versus the picture on the site. I kind of like how the picture looks better. Probably why I did not recognize it.




Those pictures always seem to look so different thank the bag usually looks, but in most cases they look worse. This one is the exception.....


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I woke up at 4AM and thought, "let me watch the Dooney show I recorded".  Imagine my disappointment to learn it is on Sunday.  So, you are not alone!




If I had to wake up at 4am a Dooney show would make it worth it! What a bummer huh?  At least I went to bed earlier. Hopefully tonight I can stay up and hopefully I can sleep in on Mother's Day a little bit, but that never seems to happen. 




MrsKC said:


> TB, I know....I thought the shows were today.....but they are tomorrow. I am so disappointed. :cry::cry::cry:Tomorrow is too busy to be watching "purse shows" as DH calls them.




Lol! "Purse Shows"
I know. I think QVC thought it would be a treat for us to bombard us with shows on Mother's Day, but it's not always a day of R&R for us. 



MrsKC said:


> It's a bummer, they have us conditioned for Saturday shows and not Sunday.......




I think that's why I thought it was Friday, because usually the TSV is in Friday and then there are shows on Saturday and Sunday. I was like why are there no shows on Saturday? Weird.


----------



## oldbaglover

I just checked the QVC menu on TV and Dooney shows are 11:00 CT tonight and 2:00 Sunday AM.  I guess I can set my DVR for both times to be sure I can watch tomorrow morning.


----------



## Twoboyz

oldbaglover said:


> I just checked the QVC menu on TV and Dooney shows are 11:00 CT tonight and 2:00 Sunday AM.  I guess I can set my DVR for both times to be sure I can watch tomorrow morning.




There are more shows on Sunday as well. This is what I put in my calendar. I hope I have it right this time. 
7-9am
2-4pm
6-9 pm
Just want to let you know so you don't miss any [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I hope some different ones get on the shows. Some that don't get seen much.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I hope some different ones get on the shows. Some that don't get seen much.




Me too.


----------



## joce01

I was going to wait for the shows tomorrow but I couldn't. So I caved in with the green Python satchel and my elephant Chelsea flo!

But I may go back and change my mind I'm not for sure.


----------



## MrsKC

joce01 said:


> I was going to wait for the shows tomorrow but I couldn't. So I caved in with the green Python satchel and my elephant Chelsea flo!
> 
> But I may go back and change my mind I'm not for sure.


yeah!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I was going to wait for the shows tomorrow but I couldn't. So I caved in with the green Python satchel and my elephant Chelsea flo!
> 
> But I may go back and change my mind I'm not for sure.




Nice little haul! [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

PHP:
	






joce01 said:


> I was going to wait for the shows tomorrow but I couldn't. So I caved in with the green Python satchel and my elephant Chelsea flo!
> 
> But I may go back and change my mind I'm not for sure.


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## joce01

MrsKC said:


> yeah!!!







Twoboyz said:


> Nice little haul! [emoji4]




Thanks! I'm surprised by myself with the green because it's not something I normally go for but it looked so nice with that close up. I hope I love it.


----------



## elbgrl

Quite a few of the "as is" bags are on easy pay, just FYI.

Hoping to see the Siena Briana , cause I may need one of those!


----------



## seton

what is the tsv tonite? i dont see the thread for it


----------



## MrsKC

seton said:


> what is the tsv tonite? i dont see the thread for it


It is a floral drawstring but I don't have the item number.....sorry.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> what is the tsv tonite? i dont see the thread for it




Here's the link for you. 

http://www.qvc.com/EMAIL.product.A2...e&sc=MAIL&cvosrc=email.cheetahmail.2097540200


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here's the link for you.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/EMAIL.product.A2...e&sc=MAIL&cvosrc=email.cheetahmail.2097540200




Oh my... 30 mins on the TSV. Sighing!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... 30 mins on the TSV. Sighing!




I know :sigh: I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## YankeeDooney

If I were into this style logo lock bag, that Bordeaux is so pretty. Like the pink and elephant as well.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... 30 mins on the TSV. Sighing!


Yeah, a bit much, don't you think?


----------



## joce01

seton said:


> what is the tsv tonite? i dont see the thread for it




It's the daffodil drawstring for $245.24.


----------



## MrsKC

TSV is "Italian Cotton".........really.......I think I have heard it all......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> TSV is "Italian Cotton".........really.......I think I have heard it all......




I know right??


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Watched the last few minutes.  The TSV not for me I wish there was a solid color option in the TSV.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> TSV is "Italian Cotton".........really.......I think I have heard it all......




I was just wondering that myself. I wonder if there is a difference between Italian cotton with a coating and coated cotton. When they go close up it looks like the standard coated cotton to me.


----------



## joce01

joce01 said:


> I was going to wait for the shows tomorrow but I couldn't. So I caved in with the green Python satchel and my elephant Chelsea flo!
> 
> But I may go back and change my mind I'm not for sure.



I need to stop looking at the reviews for the python satchel, I'm scaring myself.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I need to stop looking at the reviews for the python satchel, I'm scaring myself.




I know those reviews are scary. They make me sad because I really love the look of that bag. It could just be because it's a new concept for a leather treatment and people are just not used to it or maybe they were expecting it to feel a certain way like just an embossed leather.


----------



## RozEnix

joce01 said:


> I was going to wait for the shows tomorrow but I couldn't. So I caved in with the green Python satchel and my elephant Chelsea flo!
> 
> But I may go back and change my mind I'm not for sure.


Nice. You will love that Flo


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah, a bit much, don't you think?


Yea, just a bit. That bag is cute, but a bit trendy. I like something that will still be in style years from now, but that is just me.


----------



## joce01

Twoboyz said:


> I know those reviews are scary. They make me sad because I really love the look of that bag. It could just be because it's a new concept for a leather treatment and people are just not used to it or maybe they were expecting it to feel a certain way like just an embossed leather.



That's what I keep telling myself and that maybe they just like to leave negative reviews. I saw one review where they said it snagged on clothing, but I usually carry mine in my hand and crook of the arm so I don't think it'd bother me much.



RozEnix said:


> Nice. You will love that Flo


I'm excited! You helped enable that purchase


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> TSV is "Italian Cotton".........really.......I think I have heard it all......


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> I know right??


 


So now we have Italian Cotton and European Leather (The calf leather used on the Sophie hobo). They are trying to make things fancy!


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> So now we have Italian Cotton and European Leather (The calf leather used on the Sophie hobo). They are trying to make things fancy!



Will be interesting to see if Sue Clifton refers to anything "Italian Cotton." There's Egyptian Cotton, but Italian Cotton? I'm wondering if Ashley wasn't correct on this?


----------



## Harper2719

There is not going to be another D&B TSV until September .  Isn't there usually one in the summer too?  September seems so far away.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pixie RN said:


> Will be interesting to see if Sue Clifton refers to anything "Italian Cotton." There's Egyptian Cotton, but Italian Cotton? I'm wondering if Ashley wasn't correct on this?




I think Sue even referred to it that way last night on the first show if I remember right.


----------



## Twoboyz

Harper2719 said:


> There is not going to be another D&B TSV until September .  Isn't there usually one in the summer too?  September seems so far away.




I know. So sad... [emoji26]


----------



## Surfercisco

I'm watching.  Husband working today so I can do whatever I want without having to endure his eyerolls.


----------



## Twoboyz

Surfercisco said:


> I'm watching.  Husband working today so I can do whatever I want without having to endure his eyerolls.




That's always a good day [emoji4] enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Anyone get the TSV???


----------



## Pixie RN

Twoboyz said:


> I think Sue even referred to it that way last night on the first show if I remember right.[/QUOTE
> 
> I didn't see the show last night. Thank you for giving me the correct information.


----------



## Pixie RN

What do y'all think of the size of the small Sienna?


----------



## Ms.Library

PcanTannedBty said:


> Anyone get the TSV???



I am debating it!  I have been very good and not purchased a bag since Christmas!  I do have some QVC gift cards I could put towards it, but just haven't decided yet.   I like both the white and the blue.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN said:


> What do y'all think of the size of the small Sienna?




I'm a big bag girl, so I think it's a bit too small for me with it only being 11" in length.


----------



## aerinha

We now have "Italian" nylon.  :weird:


----------



## Suzwhat

According to Sue Clifton, we also have Italian nylon.  :lolots:
I like the look of the Callie Hobo.  Love the handle.  Not sure about the lining (similar to  the Sophie).

I went with the larger Briana as I felt I would find the small too small.  It is pretty big.


----------



## elbgrl

Pixie RN said:


> What do y'all think of the size of the small Sienna?



Pix I am getting it!  Its perfect for me.  What a gorgeous bag!

Now for the question :  brown or black?  I love both.  Help!


----------



## Suzwhat

aerinha said:


> We now have "Italian" nylon.  :weird:



I just caught that too.


----------



## Suzwhat

elbgrl said:


> Pix I am getting it!  Its perfect for me.  What a gorgeous bag!
> 
> Now for the question :  brown or black?  I love both.  Help!



That is a tough choice.  Both are gorg!  The black would go with everything.  The brown with white is simply stunning.  I only got the black larger I've because I found it on eBay and only color.  I had my eye on the taupe, but after seeing the brown I don't know which one I like best.


----------



## Suzwhat

joce01 said:


> That's what I keep telling myself and that maybe they just like to leave negative reviews. I saw one review where they said it snagged on clothing, but I usually carry mine in my hand and crook of the arm so I don't think it'd bother me much.
> 
> 
> I'm excited! You helped enable that purchase


There is a post on the QVC forums on qvc.com that refutes the negative reviews of the python.  (QVC community, forums, handbags)
http://community.qvc.com/forums/handbags/topic/507680/anyone-own-any-of-the-db-python.aspx#


----------



## elbgrl

Suzwhat said:


> That is a tough choice.  Both are gorg!  The black would go with everything.  The brown with white is simply stunning.  I only got the black larger I've because I found it on eBay and only color.  I had my eye on the taupe, but after seeing the brown I don't know which one I like best.



Thank you!  I just ordered the brown.  I loved the black too!  Yours is gorgeous.  It was a tough choice.


----------



## Surfercisco

Interesting white glaze on the daffodil dome satchel. Very summery...


----------



## Pixie RN

elbgrl said:


> Pix I am getting it!  Its perfect for me.  What a gorgeous bag!
> 
> Now for the question :  brown or black?  I love both.  Help!



Rosie,
I love the black. I think the leather handles are so striking against the black, and the black in this just looks so polished and rich.


----------



## elbgrl

Pixie RN said:


> Rosie,
> I love the black. I think the leather handles are so striking against the black, and the black in this just looks so polished and rich.



Thanks Pixie.  I ordered the brown.  I am still wrestling with myself though, I do love the black also!  I don't think there is a wrong choice, though.


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm a big bag girl, so I think it's a bit too small for me with it only being 11" in length.



I had thought about getting the smaller one Pcan, but it looked smaller than I thought it would. She did put the iPad in it and it looked ok. Gonna have to think about the size on this one.


----------



## Pixie RN

elbgrl said:


> Thanks Pixie.  I ordered the brown.  I am still wrestling with myself though, I do love the black also!  I don't think there is a wrong choice, though.



Rosie,
I think you will love the brown. If I wore enough pink I would order the pink or fuschia. I wish they had the yellow to show but on the Q website it shows the larger drawstring in yellow. Hopefully Sue will present this one tonight so I can see the color. I will be anxious to see your pictures and hear your review.


----------



## joce01

Suzwhat said:


> There is a post on the QVC forums on qvc.com that refutes the negative reviews of the python.  (QVC community, forums, handbags)
> http://community.qvc.com/forums/handbags/topic/507680/anyone-own-any-of-the-db-python.aspx#




Oh thank you! My faith has been restored. I'm excited for it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> According to Sue Clifton, we also have Italian nylon.  :lolots:
> I like the look of the Callie Hobo.  Love the handle.  Not sure about the lining (similar to  the Sophie).
> 
> I went with the larger Briana as I felt I would find the small too small.  It is pretty big.




I like the Callie too but not sure about those tabs on the sides of the strap. Looks like on all the bags they are flaring/flipping out. I was debating on the satchel in this style but decided against it. 

The larger Briana is beautiful and I think it's the perfect size.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> I like the Callie too but not sure about those tabs on the sides of the strap. Looks like on all the bags they are flaring/flipping out. I was debating on the satchel in this style but decided against it.
> 
> The larger Briana is beautiful and I think it's the perfect size.



On second viewing, you are right about the tabs!  I missed that first time around.  Thank you for Briana compliment.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I like the Callie too but not sure about those tabs on the sides of the strap. Looks like on all the bags they are flaring/flipping out. I was debating on the satchel in this style but decided against it.
> 
> The larger Briana is beautiful and I think it's the perfect size.





Suzwhat said:


> On second viewing, you are right about the tabs!  I missed that first time around.  Thank you for Briana compliment.




Hmmm.....those tabs.....I have two of those bags in Dillen leather and I have not had any issues with the tabs flaring out. I think how you store the bags has a lot to do with it. The oyster color is beautiful !!!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Hmmm.....those tabs.....I have two of those bags in Dillen leather and I have not had any issues with the tabs flaring out. I think how you store the bags has a lot to do with it. The oyster color is beautiful !!!




I have too a few of the older ones (dillen leather and suede) and have not had any problems with the strap tabs.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Hi  Everyone I ordered the one time only Carley Olivia in midnight blue.  The easy pays with no shipping was a good deal for me.  Looking for a weekend carefree type of bag.  


Happy Mothers Day to you all


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Anyone get the TSV???




Laurie told me on facebook that she ordered the purple. [emoji4]


----------



## Ms.Library

I caved and ordered the TSV in white!  That gift card was just burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Twoboyz

Great choices everyone! I missed the shows, just trying to catch pieces of the recording s here and there between festivities. I'm off again now to DS's hockey game.


----------



## Pixie RN

The Saffiano Willa is grabbing my attention.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Pixie RN said:


> The Saffiano Willa is grabbing my attention.&#65533;&#65533;




I like the Willa too I would go for the elephant if I could


----------



## joce01

I'm have to watch the presentations later for the Willa because she was catching my eye just with the picture preview.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I have too a few of the older ones (dillen leather and suede) and have not had any problems with the strap tabs.




I don't own any bags in this style, so maybe the tabs were a bit wild because of how they've been handled on the Q.


----------



## lovethatduck

Just came in from watering my new flowering plants out front, just in time to catch glimpse of the last few minutes of the Sienna Serena drawstring bag.  Gorgeous! Tad too small though.  The yellow just beckons and the blue is beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

Missed all the shows. Good thing I recorded them. I'm watching the last one now. I'm so happy it is with Lisa Mason. Love her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Just came in from watering my new flowering plants out front, just in time to catch glimpse of the last few minutes of the Sienna Serena drawstring bag.  Gorgeous! Tad too small though.  The yellow just beckons and the blue is beautiful!




Soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Just came in from watering my new flowering plants out front, just in time to catch glimpse of the last few minutes of the Sienna Serena drawstring bag.  Gorgeous! Tad too small though.  The yellow just beckons and the blue is beautiful!




Beautiful flowers and landscaping LTD!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I like the Callie too but not sure about those tabs on the sides of the strap. Looks like on all the bags they are flaring/flipping out. I was debating on the satchel in this style but decided against it.
> 
> The larger Briana is beautiful and I think it's the perfect size.




I'm watching the Callie presentation now. I think maybe the sticking out straps can be remedied a little bit by adjusting the strap to a longer length. that will shorten the tabs and maybe it won't look as awkward if they were shorter.  This style was my very first Dooney in the Dillen leather. It's a great bag, but very deep. This Seville leather is pretty. I can't decide if I like oyster or black best. I do not need another black bag though.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful flowers and landscaping LTD!



Thank you, it's really just me trying to grow somethings out front and back other than gravel. 

Lots of starter plants. Very hopeful they'll flourish this spring, and by summer grow into a full blown garden.


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Soooo beautiful!!



Thanks, PTB.


----------



## RozEnix

joce01 said:


> That's what I keep telling myself and that maybe they just like to leave negative reviews. I saw one review where they said it snagged on clothing, but I usually carry mine in my hand and crook of the arm so I don't think it'd bother me much.
> 
> 
> I'm excited! You helped enable that purchase


You are welcome. I think.


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> So now we have Italian Cotton and European Leather (The calf leather used on the Sophie hobo). They are trying to make things fancy!


Ah, you answered my question about the European leather. I keep drooling over the Sophie Hobo in Orchid but I was ascared of what kind of leather it was. I am not into hobos, I think the opening is hard to retrieve your stuff, but I love the look of this bag.

Edit: Now that I read all of the reviews, I'm not so sure. I don't think I will like the so called coated cotton interior that some call plastic or PVC. I wish I could see it first instead of paying S&H both ways just to have a look.


----------



## elbgrl

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi  Everyone I ordered the one time only Carley Olivia in midnight blue.  The easy pays with no shipping was a good deal for me.  Looking for a weekend carefree type of bag.
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to you all


I ordered it too!  Wasn't it lovely?


lovethatduck said:


> Just came in from watering my new flowering plants out front, just in time to catch glimpse of the last few minutes of the Sienna Serena drawstring bag.  Gorgeous! Tad too small though.  The yellow just beckons and the blue is beautiful!


Beautiful flowers!


MaryBel said:


> Missed all the shows. Good thing I recorded them. I'm watching the last one now. I'm so happy it is with Lisa Mason. Love her.



Loved Lisa Mason hosting!


----------



## Starry Skies

RozEnix said:


> Ah, you answered my question about the European leather. I keep drooling over the Sophie Hobo in Orchid but I was ascared of what kind of leather it was. I am not into hobos, I think the opening is hard to retrieve your stuff, but I love the look of this bag.
> 
> Edit: Now that I read all of the reviews, I'm not so sure. I don't think I will like the so called coated cotton interior that some call plastic or PVC. I wish I could see it first instead of paying S&H both ways just to have a look.[/QU
> 
> The red lining inside Sophie was described to me as being the same as the lining inside D&B coin cases. I also have a D&B cosmetic bag with the same lining.  That lining is the only thing that has kept me from purchasing her in the lovely mushroom. &#128528;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Starry*:  I don't like that lining either.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Starry*:  I don't like that lining either.


I agree. That lining is a total turnoff. It reminds me of the old linings of handbags from long long ago.
It does not fit the brand image, in my opinion.


----------



## Ms.Library

I actually like the Sophie.  The lining does not bother me.  I really like the lighter weight of the bag.  Some of my Dooney's like the Logo Lock are way too heavy.


----------



## Trudysmom

Yay, Buckley is on. I have two and love seeing them.


----------



## elbgrl

The Claremont woven they are showing is gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

elbgrl said:


> The Claremont woven they are showing is gorgeous!



I agree!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I'm here. Like the Nylon Gabrielle Satchel in the green.


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> The Claremont woven they are showing is gorgeous!


Agreed. I am really drawn to the sage color. I like it in the Dover style on dooney.com too.

Ooooo. The taupe....so pretty in the satchel.


----------



## dcooney4

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm here. Like the Nylon Gabrielle Satchel in the green.



That was pretty. I also liked it in the grey.


----------



## dcooney4

The logo lock has so many pretty colors. Wish it wasn't so heavy.


----------



## vanhornink

elbgrl said:


> The Claremont woven they are showing is gorgeous!




I agree too, very pretty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> The Claremont woven they are showing is gorgeous!



Yes


----------



## PcanTannedBty

dcooney4 said:


> The logo lock has so many pretty colors. Wish it wasn't so heavy.




Yes... So many colors. It's always a hard choice. I don't think the Logo Lock is heavy at all. Have you tried it on? I guess it can be heavy depending on wah you put in it. It's actually one of my lighter bags.


----------



## Pursanista

I watched tonight and ended up ordering a Buckley in Denim. Hope I like it as I've never seen one IRL. I do have a lot of Flo's; just not that one. I do wish they hadn't put the metal logo on the ones with contrasting brown leather trim, and stick with the leather logo that all my Flo's have.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> Yay, Buckley is on. I have two and love seeing them.


Loved that blue so pretty


----------



## RozEnix

Pursanista said:


> I watched tonight and ended up ordering a Buckley in Denim. Hope I like it as I've never seen one IRL. I do have a lot of Flo's; just not that one. I do wish they hadn't put the metal logo on the ones with contrasting brown leather trim, and stick with the leather logo that all my Flo's have.


You will love it. I bought mine sight unseen and it is one of my favorites


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> You will love it. I bought mine sight unseen and it is one of my favorites


Roz, I have to ask. I really love the look of the Buckley and hoped to get one. Loved the versatility of handle options to carry as well. When I tried it at the outlet, opening and closing, I found it awkward. Too much wrestling with the bag. I thought it might actually drive me crazy so I decided to pass. Are you having any issues with it or do you just get acclimated to it? I have never owned a drawstring...thought this would be the one. 

Perhaps because I am so used to zippers and snaps???


----------



## Twoboyz

Pursanista said:


> I watched tonight and ended up ordering a Buckley in Denim. Hope I like it as I've never seen one IRL. I do have a lot of Flo's; just not that one. I do wish they hadn't put the metal logo on the ones with contrasting brown leather trim, and stick with the leather logo that all my Flo's have.




That Buckley is so gorgeous. I was tempted by it too. Congrats! I hope you love it. [emoji4]


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> Roz, I have to ask. I really love the look of the Buckley and hoped to get one. Loved the versatility of handle options to carry as well. When I tried it at the outlet, opening and closing, I found it awkward. Too much wrestling with the bag. I thought it might actually drive me crazy so I decided to pass. Are you having any issues with it or do you just get acclimated to it? I have never owned a drawstring...thought this would be the one.
> 
> Perhaps because I am so used to zippers and snaps???


The Buckley is my first drawstring and I wasn't so sure when I ordered her as a trade in from Dooney's site. I have no problems with the drawstring, it slides back and forth with ease. I did play with it at first, thinking there would be a problem, but I have had none. Maybe because it was at an outlet that it was defective?


----------



## Trudysmom

Pursanista said:


> I watched tonight and ended up ordering a Buckley in Denim. Hope I like it as I've never seen one IRL. I do have a lot of Flo's; just not that one. I do wish they hadn't put the metal logo on the ones with contrasting brown leather trim, and stick with the leather logo that all my Flo's have.


I can't wait to see your new Buckley. It feels so wonderful, and it is gorgeous. I love using mine. I can't wait to see your Denim one. I have white and Nubuck green.

This bag is so unique and beautiful. I love to look at it and it is made so well. I buy bags with rolled handles, satchels. I use this as a satchel and it is so great that it is also a drawstring.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I can't wait to see your new Buckley. It feels so wonderful, and it is gorgeous. I love using mine. I can't wait to see your Denim one. I have white and Nubuck green.
> 
> This bag is so unique and beautiful. I love to look at it and it is made so well. I buy bags with rolled handles, satchels. I use this as a satchel and it is so great that it is also a drawstring.


Hi TM,

I thought of you as well. You and Roz both have the color I would want. I have not put the idea to bed yet. I will try it out again when I see it at the outlet. It is so pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> I can't wait to see your new Buckley. It feels so wonderful, and it is gorgeous. I love using mine. I can't wait to see your Denim one. I have white and Nubuck green.
> 
> This bag is so unique and beautiful. I love to look at it and it is made so well. I buy bags with rolled handles, satchels. I use this as a satchel and it is so great that it is also a drawstring.




Lovvvvvely


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I also have a Buckley and I use it as a satchel.  The drawstring is no problem.  I got mine from an outlet and the drawstring must have been exercised before I got it.   I tried a Buckley in a retail store and the drawstring was a struggle.  So I don't know if it's a question of it loosening up with use or how a particular bag is put together.  The only downside,  for me, is the weight of the bag.  I also don't like drawstrings as shoulder bags since they have such wide bottoms and stick out a lot.   But I don't wear should bags very often,  so that's not an issue for me.  The attraction of the Buckley was the short handles.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I also have a Buckley and I use it as a satchel.  The drawstring is no problem.  I got mine from an outlet and the drawstring must have been exercised before I got it.   I tried a Buckley in a retail store and the drawstring was a struggle.  So I don't know if it's a question of it loosening up with use or how a particular bag is put together.  The only downside,  for me, is the weight of the bag.  I also don't like drawstrings as shoulder bags since they have such wide bottoms and stick out a lot.   But I don't wear should bags very often,  so that's not an issue for me.  The attraction of the Buckley was the short handles.


Thanks LJ. The more I think about it, I am leaning toward waiting for another bag to come along. And you know there will.....  However, if a Buckley happens to be in my path and we get more acquainted, and the price is right.....well you know the rest.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I understand.  The Buckley is a beautiful bag,  and even tho I know it's heavy for me,  I haven't ruled out getting another one... at the right price.


----------



## Pursanista

Trudysmom said:


> I can't wait to see your new Buckley. It feels so wonderful, and it is gorgeous. I love using mine. I can't wait to see your Denim one. I have white and Nubuck green.
> 
> This bag is so unique and beautiful. I love to look at it and it is made so well. I buy bags with rolled handles, satchels. I use this as a satchel and it is so great that it is also a drawstring.



Your Buckleys are gorgeous! Thanks for all the words of encouragement, ladies! Yes, I think I'm really going to like this shade of blue. I have Flo's in Ocean and Teal and love the blues. Wasn't so crazy for Royal Blue, though. Isn't it something's...this bag is like three in one. Drawstring, satchel, and shoulder bag. Can you wear it crossbody? Holy cow, that would make it 4 in 1!


----------



## Pursanista

RozEnix said:


> You will love it. I bought mine sight unseen and it is one of my favorites





Twoboyz said:


> That Buckley is so gorgeous. I was tempted by it too. Congrats! I hope you love it. [emoji4]



Good to know!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Pursanista said:


> Your Buckleys are gorgeous! Thanks for all the words of encouragement, ladies! Yes, I think I'm really going to like this shade of blue. I have Flo's in Ocean and Teal and love the blues. Wasn't so crazy for Royal Blue, though. Isn't it something's...this bag is like three in one. Drawstring, satchel, and shoulder bag. Can you wear it crossbody? Holy cow, that would make it 4 in 1!


I only use satchels, and use my Buckley's only as a satchel, but I think it is too big for a cross body and the strap is shorter for the shoulder.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> I only use satchels, and use my Buckley's only as a satchel, but I think it is too big for a cross body and the strap is shorter for the shoulder.


TM is right, the strap is too short for a crossbody


----------



## Pursanista

Other than a pair of sandals, I've never bought anything from QVC. My Buckley order status is still "in process". How long does it usually take for you ladies to get a Dooney from QVC?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pursanista said:


> Other than a pair of sandals, I've never bought anything from QVC. My Buckley order status is still "in process". How long does it usually take for you ladies to get a Dooney from QVC?




It depends... I ordered 2 bags and a couple other items on Saturday, they were processed on Sunday and shipped on Monday. All scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I've been pretty lucky with getting things quick ...like 3-4 days from ordering to delivery.


----------



## Pursanista

PcanTannedBty said:


> It depends... I ordered 2 bags and a couple other items on Saturday, they were processed on Sunday and shipped on Monday. All scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I've been pretty lucky with getting things quick ...like 3-4 days from ordering to delivery.



Thanks, Pcan. I also ordered a gallon Wen on the same night as the Dooney and it shipped today. 

BTW, I was looking through the mod shots and saw all all of your bags. You are very lovely!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pursanista said:


> Thanks, Pcan. I also ordered a gallon Wen on the same night as the Dooney and it shipped today.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I was looking through the mod shots and saw all all of your bags. You are very lovely!




I ordered the WEN gallon too in Summer  Mango Coconut. Mine shipped today too but they owed me a free upgrade so I'll get it tomorrow. I love WEN products.  What flavor did you get?

Awww... Thanks for the kind words!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> I ordered the WEN gallon too in Summer  Mango Coconut. Mine shipped today too but they owed me a free upgrade so I'll get it tomorrow. I love WEN products.  What flavor did you get?
> 
> Awww... Thanks for the kind words!!! [emoji7]


I use Wen Tea Tree. It has been so great.


----------



## Pursanista

PcanTannedBty said:


> I ordered the WEN gallon too in Summer  Mango Coconut. Mine shipped today too but they owed me a free upgrade so I'll get it tomorrow. I love WEN products.  What flavor did you get?
> 
> Awww... Thanks for the kind words!!! [emoji7]



Ooh, Mango Coconut! I didn't see that one. I bet it smells heavenly. I ordered Cucumber Aloe. I tried Wen last summer (my sister's) and absolutely loved what it did for my hair.

Just checked and my Dooney shipped today. How long does the basic shipping take??


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pursanista said:


> Ooh, Mango Coconut! I didn't see that one. I bet it smells heavenly. I ordered Cucumber Aloe. I tried Wen last summer (my sister's) and absolutely loved what it did for my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked and my Dooney shipped today. How long does the basic shipping take??




Yes, Mango Coconut. Just received today and My daughter already cracked it open and used it. The smell is out of this world. We smelled it as soon as we cut the box open without even taking the top off. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. 

Mine was sent overnight but normally for me I get within 3-4 days after ordering. Pretty quick. I guess it depends on where you live.


----------



## Pursanista

PcanTannedBty said:


> I ordered the WEN gallon too in Summer  Mango Coconut. Mine shipped today too but they owed me a free upgrade so I'll get it tomorrow. I love WEN products.  What flavor did you get?
> 
> Awww... Thanks for the kind words!!! [emoji7]





PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, Mango Coconut. Just received today and My daughter already cracked it open and used it. The smell is out of this world. We smelled it as soon as we cut the box open without even taking the top off. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.
> 
> Mine was sent overnight but normally for me I get within 3-4 days after ordering. Pretty quick. I guess it depends on where you live.



Thanks for the info. I live in Colorado. It says it is being shipped via UPS. Looks like it comes from Virginia, so that is pretty far away. Hope they send me a "good" one!!


----------



## speaksoftly

I got in contact with two Dooney outlets, and they don't have the color of the Pebble Leather Satchel I want. But anyway, that's kind of a good thing, because I am a candidate for Easy Pay right now. So even though I can call around to the outlets and maybe find the color I want for $148, I need the 6 Easy Pays QVC is offering right now, but in the end I'll pay $100 more for the bag. 

Would you do the same (get it from QVC on Easy Pay and pay $100 more) if you were me? And does anyone know how long the 6 Easy Pays are going to last?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

speaksoftly:  sorry,  I don't know how long the easy pays will last.  But,  if it were me,  I'd get the bag for $100 less, even if I had to pay for it all at once.  Save up the money, put it aside,  then buy the bag and save $100.


----------



## Pursanista

UPS says my Buckley will be here on Wed. Crikey! I'm used to buying on eBay and most sellers using Priority Mail. I sell on the 'bay and use Priority. I'm not sure if I'll be using the Q again. A week is ridiculous, especially if I have to foot the bill.


----------



## Trudysmom

Pursanista said:


> UPS says my Buckley will be here on Wed. Crikey! I'm used to buying on eBay and most sellers using Priority Mail. I sell on the 'bay and use Priority. I'm not sure if I'll be using the Q again. A week is ridiculous, especially if I have to foot the bill.


I can't wait to hear about your new Buckley!


----------



## RozEnix

Pursanista said:


> UPS says my Buckley will be here on Wed. Crikey! I'm used to buying on eBay and most sellers using Priority Mail. I sell on the 'bay and use Priority. I'm not sure if I'll be using the Q again. A week is ridiculous, especially if I have to foot the bill.


Dooney.com is about the same. I ordered the Sawyer on the 5th and it still says being processed.


----------



## Suzwhat

The zipper on the white pebble leather Olivia satchel broke on the air when Ashley was demonstrating it.  White bag.  Oops.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> The zipper on the white pebble leather Olivia satchel broke on the air when Ashley was demonstrating it.  White bag.  Oops.




That was a big oops! Not good.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> That was a big oops! Not good.


Ok I had to watch it a few time before I saw it. She didn't miss a beat. I wonder if they will sell it as is.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

That was funny!!  I just saw it on their website, and you're right, she didn't miss a beat...  I wonder if they're even aware of it, they might want to edit it!


----------



## Pursanista

Hey you QVC veterans! I am trying to leave a review for a Dooney bag, but every time I try to submit it, I get the message "Error 9902". Do any of you know what that means??


----------



## RozEnix

Just out of curiosity, I did order the Denim Buckley as an express delivery on June 8, and it was shipped the next day, and she will get here  on the 11th. Is there much difference between regular  delivery and express besides the $$ factor? The Willa is still in process and was ordered the same day. Not that I am antsy or anything.


----------



## RozEnix

Pursanista: Nope, but try to reset your computer and delete your cache. Sounds like a computer glitz and nothing on the Q side.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Pursanista:  Did the Buckley arrive??  I'm dying to see a picture!  I nearly bought it in the denim as well, but hesitated because I've never owned a drawstring before. What are your impressions?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RozEnix said:


> Ok I had to watch it a few time before I saw it. She didn't miss a beat. I wonder if they will sell it as is.


You might want to call. I heard Sawyer does not work there anymore ;(


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC:*  are you talking about Sawyer and Seattle?  She was good to work with.   I've also dealt with Samantha, in Seattle,  and she is really great too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC:*  are you talking about Sawyer and Seattle?  She was good to work with.   I've also dealt with Samantha, in Seattle,  and she is really great too.


 

LJ, YEP - she not there anymore ;(


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC*:     It seems when we find someone really great to work with,  they move on to other things.  I hope she loves her new job, where ever it is.  But she will be missed.   I still haven't recovered from the 'loss' of Anastasia at Rehoboth.  Phone shopping just isn't as much fun now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC*:     It seems when we find someone really great to work with,  they move on to other things.  I hope she loves her new job, where ever it is.  But she will be missed.   I still haven't recovered from the 'loss' of Anastasia at Rehoboth.  Phone shopping just isn't as much fun now.


 

I just talked to Miss Anna -  might go to he Beach in a few week so will stop by and see her and the Dooney gals


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC:*  say hi for me and have fun.


----------



## RozEnix

BlazenHsss said:


> Pursanista:  Did the Buckley arrive??  I'm dying to see a picture!  I nearly bought it in the denim as well, but hesitated because I've never owned a drawstring before. What are your impressions?


I am not her, but I can tell you me love the Buckley drawstrings. She holds a lot and you can wear her on the shoulder, and in the crook of your arm. Then you can also open the drawstring and carry her as a tote. I was surprised, I didn't think I would like her, but I am in love.


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> Pursanista:  Did the Buckley arrive??  I'm dying to see a picture!  I nearly bought it in the denim as well, but hesitated because I've never owned a drawstring before. What are your impressions?


I also love my two Buckleys. It is different since it is a satchel also. That is why I bought them. Lots of room and SO PRETTY!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I also love my two Buckleys. It is different since it is a satchel also. That is why I bought them. Lots of room and SO PRETTY!


And there you are again TM....with that white Buckley. Quite the temptress aren't you? 
You really like to torture/taunt people don't you? 
I am slowly going to the dark side of the drawstring....but there are so many pretty bags to be had. How to narrow it down, especially when everyone keeps posting such beautiful creatures. Oh the agony of it all. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> And there you are again TM....with that white Buckley. Quite the temptress aren't you?
> You really like to torture/taunt people don't you?
> I am slowly going to the dark side of the drawstring....but there are so many pretty bags to be had. How to narrow it down, especially when everyone keeps posting such beautiful creatures. Oh the agony of it all. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I love seeing photos so I like to add them.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> I also love my two Buckleys. It is different since it is a satchel also. That is why I bought them. Lots of room and SO PRETTY!


Ooooohhhh!!  Very very nice!  Does your drawstring stick up?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Show at 8!!


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> Ooooohhhh!!  Very very nice!  Does your drawstring stick up?


The drawstring stays down.


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Show at 8!!


I am watching the show. I would love to see some florentine bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> I am watching the show. I would love to see some florentine bags.



Me to. They dont show them anymore. Ughhhh


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me to. They dont show them anymore. Ughhhh


Yes&#8230; Wish they would.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I am watching the show. I would love to see some florentine bags.



Hi TM!
I was thinking the same thing after the last show! The florentine bags aren't getting any airtime.


----------



## BlazenHsss

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TM!
> I was thinking the same thing after the last show! The florentine bags aren't getting any airtime.


I've been taping QVC since December. (because I work nightshift and always miss real time airing) They showed mini Flo's.
Once.


----------



## Trudysmom

Maybe there will be some gorgeous Florentine bags this evening.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BlazenHsss said:


> I've been taping QVC since December. (because I work nightshift and always miss real time airing) They showed mini Flo's.
> Once.





Trudysmom said:


> Maybe there will be some gorgeous Florentine bags this evening.



Mornin' BH and TM!

Hoping to see some Florentine bags this afternoon! (2pm PT)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi All!

Xfinity Program Guide Note:

I'm not sure if it's just Xfinity, but our guide is showing the Dooney show is only two hours.  Vitamix is on the guide for what should be the third hour. (Sue Clifton said yesterday she'll be on for 3 hours and QVC's program guide says the same.)  So if you're taping the show like I am you'll want to tape Vitamix also.  I had to do that yesterday also because Xfinity showed Vitamix at the time the one hour Dooney show was on.  It showed Dooney the next hour but it was Laura Geller.

Just in case you're recording the show!

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Daquiri

FYI..QVC has large florentine satchel in black and natural at last click price, $197 @ 5 easy pays.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Gone before I could even look.....


----------



## BlazenHsss

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Xfinity Program Guide Note:
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just Xfinity, but our guide is showing the Dooney show is only two hours.  Vitamix is on the guide for what should be the third hour. (Sue Clifton said yesterday she'll be on for 3 hours and QVC's program guide says the same.)  So if you're taping the show like I am you'll want to tape Vitamix also.  I had to do that yesterday also because Xfinity showed Vitamix at the time the one hour Dooney show was on.  It showed Dooney the next hour but it was Laura Geller.
> 
> Just in case you're recording the show!
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Thanks RN. Tapping as we speak! Wish I could have a coffee and watch, but alas, getting ready for work


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I know it's only an hour and a half in but I was hoping for some new bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

Me too.


----------



## RozEnix

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Xfinity Program Guide Note:
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just Xfinity, but our guide is showing the Dooney show is only two hours.  Vitamix is on the guide for what should be the third hour. (Sue Clifton said yesterday she'll be on for 3 hours and QVC's program guide says the same.)  So if you're taping the show like I am you'll want to tape Vitamix also.  I had to do that yesterday also because Xfinity showed Vitamix at the time the one hour Dooney show was on.  It showed Dooney the next hour but it was Laura Geller.
> 
> Just in case you're recording the show!
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


All I got was Laura Geller on my DVR. Oh well, I do believe there is another at 3am Oops, starts at 1am until 3am


----------



## BlazenHsss

There's a Buckley in natural as-is....


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> All I got was Laura Geller on my DVR. Oh well, I do believe there is another at 3am Oops, starts at 1am until 3am



Hi RE!

Yeah, that's what I got on Friday, but fortunately I checked QVC's program guide online earlier in the day and saw Dooney was coming on when Xfinity was showing Vitamix, so I taped it too.  

I forgot there was another show last night! (10pm PT)  Luckily the guide was right and it taped the 2 hour show, which I'm watching now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I can't believe A202338 - pocket satchel with accessories, is down to only 3 colors! (I have it in Navy.) Maybe the colors sold out because of the ez pays.  I wonder if it's coming back?


----------



## RuedeNesle

BlazenHsss said:


> Thanks RN. Tapping as we speak! Wish I could have a coffee and watch, but alas, getting ready for work



You're welcome BH!

I hope you had a good work night!


----------



## Trudysmom

I thought they would  show the dome satchel with tassels since there are a lot of colors now.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> I thought they would  show the dome satchel with tassels since there are a lot of colors now.


Oooohhhhhh, so pretty in lavender


----------



## RozEnix

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't believe A202338 - pocket satchel with accessories, is down to only 3 colors! (I have it in Navy.) Maybe the colors sold out because of the ez pays.  I wonder if it's coming back?


Go figure, I just checked now, (24 hours later) and all colors are available. I wonder if they say sold out on TV just for scare tactics. Or people have second thoughts and cancel their orders.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Go figure, I just checked now, (24 hours later) and all colors are available. I wonder if they say sold out on TV just for scare tactics. Or people have second thoughts and cancel their orders.


That is the same name as the pocket satchel in florentine.  I have four.  Confusing when they have the same names.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Go figure, I just checked now, (24 hours later) and all colors are available. I wonder if they say sold out on TV just for scare tactics. Or people have second thoughts and cancel their orders.




I noticed that happened on a few bags over the weekend. I think people cancel their orders. They probably buy a bag and then one they like better comes up next and they switch their order. It has happened to me. [emoji52] I'm more often than not torn on colors.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Twoboyz said:


> I noticed that happened on a few bags over the weekend. I think people cancel their orders. They probably buy a bag and then one they like better comes up next and they switch their order. It has happened to me. [emoji52] I'm more often than not torn on colors.


You know what, guys?  I don't really care for QVC.  What is my beef with them?  They are not handing out any deals there.  They snag a lot of customers with that Easy Pay business.  I mean, who doesn't want a Dooney to come to your door for $38???  

Now don't get me wrong, I like to watch..but I will save my coins for deals!  None of us has to pay full retail...EVER.  So if I don't half ta I ain't gonna!

Just a random thought, at any rate.


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> You know what, guys?  I don't really care for QVC.  What is my beef with them?  They are not handing out any deals there.  They snag a lot of customers with that Easy Pay business.  I mean, who doesn't want a Dooney to come to your door for $38???
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I like to watch..but I will save my coins for deals!  None of us has to pay full retail...EVER.  So if I don't half ta I ain't gonna!
> 
> Just a random thought, at any rate.


You have to be careful with them and make it work for you. The as-is can br great deals...... If you get a keeper. So far I have kept all of the as-is that I have ordered. Usually they ate 30-35% off the original price.


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> You know what, guys?  I don't really care for QVC.  What is my beef with them?  They are not handing out any deals there.  They snag a lot of customers with that Easy Pay business.  I mean, who doesn't want a Dooney to come to your door for $38???
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I like to watch..but I will save my coins for deals!  None of us has to pay full retail...EVER.  So if I don't half ta I ain't gonna!
> 
> Just a random thought, at any rate.




Yes you are correct, no deals unless they put it on clearance. The as is I think most of the time are in great condition, but sometimes there is a lemon. Sometimes even the new bags are lemons, lately more than ever. I don't order from them too much unless it's an as is because I have an outlet near me and I prefer to try the bag on first. 

I love to watch the shows though. One thing QVC really shines in is their return policy. I have never had a problem there and they will let you return after the 30 days are up. The drawback with the outlet is they don't accept returns, only exchanges and sometimes its final sale. If I buy an outlet bag I have to be sure it's a keeper.


----------



## RuedeNesle

eyeoftheleopard said:


> You know what, guys?  I don't really care for QVC.  What is my beef with them?  They are not handing out any deals there.  They snag a lot of customers with that Easy Pay business.  I mean, who doesn't want a Dooney to come to your door for $38???
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I like to watch..but I will save my coins for deals!  None of us has to pay full retail...EVER.  So if I don't half ta I ain't gonna!
> 
> Just a random thought, at any rate.





MrsKC said:


> You have to be careful with them and make it work for you. The as-is can br great deals...... If you get a keeper. So far I have kept all of the as-is that I have ordered. Usually they ate 30-35% off the original price.





Twoboyz said:


> Yes you are correct, no deals unless they put it on clearance. The as is I think most of the time are in great condition, but sometimes there is a lemon. Sometimes even the new bags are lemons, lately more than ever. I don't order from them too much unless it's an as is because I have an outlet near me and I prefer to try the bag on first.
> 
> I love to watch the shows though. One thing QVC really shines in is their return policy. I have never had a problem there and they will let you return after the 30 days are up. The drawback with the outlet is they don't accept returns, only exchanges and sometimes its final sale. If I buy an outlet bag I have to be sure it's a keeper.



I love watching the shows too! I agree about the price of the bags on QVC.  But I think if the bags were discounted as much as the outlet or ilovedooney, it would be even harder to grab the color/style you want because they would sell out so quickly, and there could be more quality issues because of them trying to mass produce so many bags for such a big customer base.  I remember when QVC first started selling Dooney, bags would sell out before they were presented and sometimes a one hour show was only 45 minutes because there was nothing left to present. They would start the next show early.

Like KC and TB said, it's worth checking out As Is bags because you may get a bag in good condition but you can return it if you're not happy.  Sometimes you just see "the" bag you have to have right now, in the color you love, and you don't want to wait for it to be available at the outlet (or you don't live near one) or on llovedooney.  That's when easy pay is good option if you want to budget it that way.  A lot of women buy their bags on Dooney.com, or zappos and they pay full price without the easy pay option.  

It's hard for me to pay full price for a bag because I read about all the great sales on this forum, I live near an outlet, and I don't mind taking a chance with ebay or As Is.


----------



## BlazenHsss

There is also a lovely Dooney and Coach resale group on Facebook I just made a purchase from.  Some of you might enjoy joining that, often they prefer to sell their Dooneys at a lower price to their friends in the group first, before listing it on EBay for a higher price. Least this way you can talk to them personally and ask for more info and additional pics of the item if you wished.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> There is also a lovely Dooney and Coach resale group on Facebook I just made a purchase from.  Some of you might enjoy joining that, often they prefer to sell their Dooneys at a lower price to their friends in the group first, before listing it on EBay for a higher price. Least this way you can talk to them personally and ask for more info and additional pics of the item if you wished.




This is a great option. I forgot about these groups.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Twoboyz said:


> This is a great option. I forgot about these groups.


I seriously just nabbed a bag for $60 less than what would have been posted on EBay due to Ebay fees and shipping. These ladies would rather offer it first to their group, before listing it.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> I seriously just nabbed a bag for $60 less than what would have been posted on EBay due to Ebay fees and shipping. These ladies would rather offer it first to their group, before listing it.




Congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## BlazenHsss

Yessssssss!!   Just discovered and nabbed up a Small Grey Florentine Satchel on as-is!!  I've been wanting this one for months, so I hope she doesn't arrive beat up.   There's a worrisome review a few weeks ago with a grey satchel. Hope it's not that one...


----------



## Bobetta

BlazenHsss said:


> Yessssssss!!   Just discovered and nabbed up a Small Grey Florentine Satchel on as-is!!  I've been wanting this one for months, so I hope she doesn't arrive beat up.   There's a worrisome review a few weeks ago with a grey satchel. Hope it's not that one...



Congrats! My Grey Flo that I posted a pic earlier is an "as is." She arrived as good as any good bag. If not better. No complaints.


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> Yessssssss!!   Just discovered and nabbed up a Small Grey Florentine Satchel on as-is!!  I've been wanting this one for months, so I hope she doesn't arrive beat up.   There's a worrisome review a few weeks ago with a grey satchel. Hope it's not that one...


I hope it will be in great condition, such a lovely color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Xfinity Program Note:

Check your program guide if you are recording the Dooney show today.  My Xfinity guide has the show airing from 2-3pm PT but QVC is airing the show from 6-8pm PT.

Enjoy the show!


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't wait!


----------



## Vicmarie

Ordering anything ?!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

9pm for me. At least that is what Q shows


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Xfinity Program Note:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your program guide if you are recording the Dooney show today.  My Xfinity guide has the show airing from 2-3pm PT but QVC is airing the show from 6-8pm PT.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the show!




I just checked. My directv guide also has gem gala on at 8:00.


----------



## Twoboyz

I probably won't order anything. I just love to watch. What about you guys. Anyone ordering? It might friend on of they show he new colors in the pebbles leather done satchel. I might wait for as is though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I probably won't order anything. I just love to watch. What about you guys. Anyone ordering? It might friend on of they show he new colors in the pebbles leather done satchel. I might wait for as is though.




If I order anything, it will be "as is". I don't think I'm buying from the Q full price anymore. "As is", outlets and dept store sales is the way I'm rolling from now on... UNLESS it's something I reeeeally want and don't think it will hit the outlets.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I just checked. My directv guide also has gem gala on at 8:00.



I'm glad you checked!  I think you record the Dooney shows too.

I'm recording the gem gala show since it's really a Dooney show.  If I remember I'll stop the recording at 8pm PT so I'm not recording WEN from 8-9pm.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

9-11 pm EDT tonight for Dooney.  My Verizon guide shows a gem show then and had the Dooney show earlier.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> 9-11 pm EDT tonight for Dooney.  My Verizon guide shows a gem show then and had the Dooney show earlier.  Thanks for the heads up.




Hi LJ!

You're welcome!  Enjoy the show!

ETA:  The earlier show was actually an hour of G.I.L.I.


----------



## aerinha

My verizon claims it is diamonique but Q has Quaker Factory on...no clue if dooney is on the horizon.


----------



## FenderGirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> If I order anything, it will be "as is". I don't think I'm buying from the Q full price anymore. "As is", outlets and dept store sales is the way I'm rolling from now on... UNLESS it's something I reeeeally want and don't think it will hit the outlets.


I totally agree. I am not the one that has to have the latest and greatest. I surely will wait for sales and outlet finds. I just purchase a Navy Gretta Olivia barrel satchel (gorgeous!) at the outlets latest week. 
But I do love to watch the presentations!


----------



## MrsKC

FenderGirl said:


> I totally agree. I am not the one that has to have the latest and greatest. I surely will wait for sales and outlet finds. I just purchase a Navy Gretta Olivia barrel satchel (gorgeous!) at the outlets latest week.
> But I do love to watch the presentations!


I am going to watch if I can stay awake. There isn't really anything I am dying to have right now....happy to wait for "as-is"' sales, or outlets that ship. ILD is getting some new stuff.....going to keep watching that site. Enjoy the show GFs


----------



## hydrangeagirl

My Xfinity shows no Dooney tonight at all, but tomorrow night from 9 to 11.  I will check each half hour tonight just incase until I hit the sack. (EST)

I already did order 2 as-is satchels yesterday, one Crimson and the other Ivy, they've had several Grays, a Marine, a Chestnut (that got away while I was ordering it) and another Crimson!  Who knows what I missed when not at home today, they were selling out minutes after they were posted! Hope at least one of them is a keeper.... 

They are posting some things that I've never seen them sell before, (of course I'm new to all of this), they must be doing some really deep cleaning.  

I saw a 'brown' dillen satchel but I thought the brown was sort of a dead color, not as warm as Chestnut and when I watched the former presentation I didn't like the fact that the straps didn't have the contrasting color and the inside was red like the Florentine, not the pink.  

Anyway, it is so much fun to watch...


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm glad you checked!  I think you record the Dooney shows too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm recording the gem gala show since it's really a Dooney show.  If I remember I'll stop the recording at 8pm PT so I'm not recording WEN from 8-9pm.




Yeah I do. In fact Dooney was on my house at 4:00 and it recorded. It ended up being a GILI show which I just watched. [emoji4]. I kind of like that Roma 3 tote in blue pebble. Then I think for that money I could get the small flo satchel in ocean from the outlet. They said that color is big for next year.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> My Xfinity shows no Dooney tonight at all, but tomorrow night from 9 to 11.  I will check each half hour tonight just incase until I hit the sack. (EST)
> 
> I already did order 2 as-is satchels yesterday, one Crimson and the other Ivy, they've had several Grays, a Marine, a Chestnut (that got away while I was ordering it) and another Crimson!  Who knows what I missed when not at home today, they were selling out minutes after they were posted! Hope at least one of them is a keeper....
> 
> They are posting some things that I've never seen them sell before, (of course I'm new to all of this), they must be doing some really deep cleaning.
> 
> I saw a 'brown' dillen satchel but I thought the brown was sort of a dead color, not as warm as Chestnut and when I watched the former presentation I didn't like the fact that the straps didn't have the contrasting color and the inside was red like the Florentine, not the pink.
> 
> Anyway, it is so much fun to watch...




Congrats! It sounds like you have some goodies to look forward to. [emoji4] That brown "dillen" sounds like it might be the caramel pebble grain satchel they were selling at the outlets and ilovedooney. I have the red. It's all red, even the lining. They also had black navy and caramel if I remember right. They didn't ever sell it on the Q if I remember right.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yeah I do. In fact Dooney was on my house at 4:00 and it recorded. It ended up being a GILI show which I just watched. [emoji4]. I kind of like that Roma 3 tote in blue pebble. Then I think for that money I could get the small flo satchel in ocean from the outlet. They said that color is big for next year.



I watched the GILI show too.  I was tempted by the R3 in blue when it debuted but I really needed something with an outside zipper pocket.  I'm happy I held out for the As Is Dooney croco satchel!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I watched the GILI show too.  I was tempted by the R3 in blue when it debuted but I really needed something with an outside zipper pocket.  I'm happy I held out for the As Is Dooney croco satchel!




It's a cute little bag. I don't mind so much about outside pockets especially if a bag is open at the top and does t zip. The I can at least just easily slip my phone In and out....but so can someone else. [emoji53] 
You did good with the croco Zip!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It's a cute little bag. I don't mind so much about outside pockets especially if a bag is open at the top and does t zip. The I can at least just easily slip my phone In and out....but so can someone else. [emoji53]
> You did good with the croco Zip!



I'm okay with the open top when I'm traveling solo.  But when I'm riding on buses with my 3 grandchildren I don't have enough attention spam to watch my bag as carefully as I should.  The outside zipper pocket lets me get to the bus passes without opening the bag.  Sometimes a bus will be crowded and I have to sit my youngest (4 years old) on my lap (there's always someone who will offer their seat when the bus is standing room only), and the bag is either on my arm close to the person sitting next to me, or hanging on my other arm in the aisle.  I've dropped my bag a couple of times trying to get everyone (and their backpacks!) off the bus and I was very happy it was fully zipped!

Before I moved here I hadn't been on bus with a child since my daughter was 7 years old.  She's 35 now! 

Thanks!  I really love the croco zip!


----------



## FenderGirl

I really like that saffiano  Zip Zip in oyster. I love the matte look. Such a sophisticated color.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm okay with the open top when I'm traveling solo.  But when I'm riding on buses with my 3 grandchildren I don't have enough attention spam to watch my bag as carefully as I should.  The outside zipper pocket lets me get to the bus passes without opening the bag.  Sometimes a bus will be crowded and I have to sit my youngest (4 years old) on my lap (there's always someone who will offer their seat when the bus is standing room only), and the bag is either on my arm close to the person sitting next to me, or hanging on my other arm in the aisle.  I've dropped my bag a couple of times trying to get everyone (and their backpacks!) off the bus and I was very happy it was fully zipped!
> 
> Before I moved here I hadn't been on bus with a child since my daughter was 7 years old.  She's 35 now!
> 
> Thanks!  I really love the croco zip!




Wow, yes you need a closed bag and a zipper pocket! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

FenderGirl said:


> I really like that saffiano  Zip Zip in oyster. I love the matte look. Such a sophisticated color.




I love this bag in elephant and lavender.


----------



## Twoboyz

Did you guys see how Jane is throwing those bags at Jason? Those are our as is bags right there. Lol!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, yes you need a closed bag and a zipper pocket! [emoji4]




I really do!


----------



## FenderGirl

Twoboyz said:


> Did you guys see how Jane is throwing those bags at Jason? Those are our as is bags right there. Lol!


Ha! 
I thought the same thing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Did you guys see how Jane is throwing those bags at Jason? *Those are our as is bags right there. Lol!*



 I missed that part!  I'll see it when I play back the parts I missed. (Got distracted by pizza!)


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I missed that part!  I'll see it when I play back the parts I missed. (Got distracted by pizza!)




That's a good reason to get distracted!


----------



## Twoboyz

Now why does the nylon Olivia have the strap with the removable piece to shorten it, but my pebbled leather one doesn't?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's a good reason to get distracted!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Did you guys see how Jane is throwing those bags at Jason? Those are our as is bags right there. Lol!




Lol... Yup!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Now why does the nylon Olivia have the strap with the removable piece to shorten it, but my pebbled leather one doesn't?




I was thinking the same thing. I think all of the bags with super long straps should be adjustable like that.


----------



## Twoboyz

I do like that Montecito. The black is gorgeous! It's so striking with that red on the inside.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I do like that Montecito. The black is gorgeous! It's so striking with that red on the inside.




It's beautiful. I saw them at the outlet but the larger one.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> I love this bag in elephant and lavender.


I caved and ordered the Willa Saffiano in Elephant on easy pay. I haven't been trusting Q lately but we shall see. I gotta lock up my plastic since I also ordered an Ocean Small Flo on Dooney's site. Macy's just doesn't have the variety of colors and I am hesitant to buy from an outlet since returns are not guaranteed if I don't like the bag.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Grrr...I came out and hit the DVR to watch the Dooney show...and it was about friggin' shoes! (Walks away grumbling)


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> I caved and ordered the Willa Saffiano in Elephant on easy pay. I haven't been trusting Q lately but we shall see. I gotta lock up my plastic since I also ordered an Ocean Small Flo on Dooney's site. Macy's just doesn't have the variety of colors and I am hesitant to buy from an outlet since returns are not guaranteed if I don't like the bag.




Nice little haul! Both bags are on my wish list. I've been thinking more and more about the ocean blue flo. I know what you mean about returns at the outlet. The one advantage about ordering from them
Is if they have the bag in the store they can describe it to you and send you pictures. Then if you're picky you will know the texture and what it looks like before you buy. . I always worry about ordering florentine from the warehouse sight unseen . However you can always return it. There are a couple Facebook groups were you can sell your bag if you're not happy with it or there is always eBay. I know though, returning it is easier and quicker most of the time. I can't wait to see your two new beauties! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> It's beautiful. I saw them at the outlet but the larger one.




The only thing I sort of don't like is the stiffness. I'll have to see it more in person. I saw some of these bags at the outlet last time but I didn't look at them much. Now I will. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Grrr...I came out and hit the DVR to watch the Dooney show...and it was about friggin' shoes! (Walks away grumbling)




The mixup with the goose was frustrating yesterday. Even Sue Clifton didn't make it their. Lol!   I'm sorry you missed it.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Did you guys see how Jane is throwing those bags at Jason? Those are our as is bags right there. Lol!



It was pretty funny to watch. I almost missed the show because of the programming mix up. I just happened to click over to QVC shortly after the show started. And no Sue or Ashley. Poor Jane!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Did you guys see how Jane is throwing those bags at Jason? Those are our as is bags right there. Lol!





gm2amm said:


> It was pretty funny to watch. I almost missed the show because of the programming mix up. I just happened to click over to QVC shortly after the show started. And no Sue or Ashley. Poor Jane!




I went to Jane's Facebook page near the end of the show to read some of the replies to her question on which bag is your favorite Dooney.  Someone posted that she thinks Jane is doing a good job hosting the show, but please don't throw the bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I went to Jane's Facebook page near the end of the show to read some of the replies to her question on which bag is your favorite Dooney.  Someone posted that she thinks Jane is doing a good job hosting the show, but please don't throw the bags!




I also think Jane did a really good job hosting the show.... she gave measurements, described the bags, showed the color and the inside of each bag, and talked about the strap options.  She messed up the logo lock when describing lavender and lilac... she kept reversing them.  I wonder if her producer was giving her the wrong info.


I don't like it when a host throws handbags.  It devalues the product and it's not professional.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I also think Jane did a really good job hosting the show.... she gave measurements, described the bags, showed the color and the inside of each bag, and talked about the strap options.  She messed up the logo lock when describing lavender and lilac... she kept reversing them.  I wonder if her producer was giving her the wrong info.
> 
> 
> I don't like it when a host throws handbags.  It devalues the product and it's not professional.



Mornin' LJ!

I thought she did a good job also.  When I saw she was flying solo I thought if anyone can do it, she can.  And she was pushing through the end of her cold. I laughed every time she said Dooney has been around 30 years because I knew if Sue was watching she'd be shouting to her TV, "40 Years!" 

I really don't like when the bags are thrown.  I thought we saw the end of that.  But I cut Jane a break because it looked like she had her hands full hosting alone.  But later Zach, or whoever he was came out to get the bags instead of her throwing them to him.


----------



## elbgrl

I heard that Sue had a grandbaby yesterday.

Did anyone notice how wrinkled and lopsided some of the bags were?  Especially the pebbled leather satchel.  They were leaning like they were not stuffed, and wrinkled like they had been stored piled up on each other.  Looked like this show was an afterthought.  Jane did do a good job though in presenting and describing the bags, I thought.


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> I heard that Sue had a grandbaby yesterday.
> 
> Did anyone notice how wrinkled and lopsided some of the bags were?  Especially the pebbled leather satchel.  They were leaning like they were not stuffed, and wrinkled like they had been stored piled up on each other.  Looked like this show was an afterthought.  Jane did do a good job though in presenting and describing the bags, I thought.


Yes, I saw that. The Buckley sure looked great since it stands up so nicely. Was great to see some florentine bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> I heard that Sue had a grandbaby yesterday.
> 
> Did anyone notice how wrinkled and lopsided some of the bags were?  Especially the pebbled leather satchel.  They were leaning like they were not stuffed, and wrinkled like they had been stored piled up on each other.  Looked like this show was an afterthought.  Jane did do a good job though in presenting and describing the bags, I thought.





Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I saw that. The Buckley sure looked great since it stands up so nicely. Was great to see some florentine bags.



Yes!  I noticed that too!  I thought the same thing, that the show was put together on the fly.  I noticed another bag presented had a scratch under the opening.


Congrats to Sue and her daughter!


----------



## oldbaglover

those bags they throw may show up on the "as is" list!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> The mixup with the goose was frustrating yesterday. Even Sue Clifton didn't make it their. Lol!   I'm sorry you missed it.




Mixup with the goose?! [emoji15]. Lol!! I meant mixup with the guide. [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Mixup with the goose?! [emoji15]. Lol!! I meant mixup with the guide. [emoji23]





I was trying so hard to figure out what you meant by goose!  My mind went to "Duck" for Dooney.  I have no idea what that would have meant either. (Mix up with the bags?  ) I'm sure everyone else knew you meant guide.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I was trying so hard to figure out what you meant by goose!  My mind went to "Duck" for Dooney.  I have no idea what that would have meant either. (Mix up with the bags?  ) I'm sure everyone else knew you meant guide.




Lol! Autocorrect and me... We don't get along [emoji6]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! Autocorrect and me... We don't get along [emoji6]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I thought goose might somehow refer to Quaker factory,  which seemed to be on a lot over the past few days.  



  The show schedule has been really messed up.  QVC must have made a lot of last minute changes,  and that's not like them.


----------



## Katiesmama

If the guide is correct, there's another show on tonight at 8:00.......I really shouldn't watch but I know I will!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I"m looking forward to the show... I wonder if there will be a Dooney rep.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lets GO!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm waiting on the Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel with accessories...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm waiting on the Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel with accessories...


Meeeeee toooooooo Sunshine


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm waiting on the Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel with accessories...


Its up


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its up




I see!!! I'm thinking about Elephant or Camel. Though I love the Oyster, too Mauvey to me and I already have 2 Oyster bags and 1 Mushroom. You thinking about one?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I see!!! I'm thinking about Elephant or Camel. Though I love the Oyster, too Mauvey to me and I already have 2 Oyster bags and 1 Mushroom. You thinking about one?



I love the navy


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I love the navy




Yes!!! I was just thinking the same thing. It's beautiful


----------



## Trudysmom

I like the navy also.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm finally watching my recording. Did anyone get anything? The dome satchel? I love the Desert but thinking it's better to wait for as is. 
I ordered the GILI Roma 3 in blue pebbled the other day but it's still in process. Wondering if I should cancel it. [emoji16]


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm finally watching my recording. Did anyone get anything? The dome satchel? I love the Desert but thinking it's better to wait for as is.
> I ordered the GILI Roma 3 in blue pebbled the other day but it's still in process. Wondering if I should cancel it. [emoji16]



Found a pebble leather Olivia in white "as is".  Hoping for a winner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm finally watching my recording. Did anyone get anything? The dome satchel? I love the Desert but thinking it's better to wait for as is.
> I ordered the GILI Roma 3 in blue pebbled the other day but it's still in process. Wondering if I should cancel it. [emoji16]




I agree... I'm waiting on "as is" for the Domed Satchel. 

I just looked up the Roma 3... Those bags are gorgeous but I can't do those oversized tassels but it doesn't look good without it. I haven't seen/felt one in person so I can't say much more about it. That blue is stunning! Can't wait to see it if you decide to let it go through.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Found a pebble leather Olivia in white "as is".  Hoping for a winner.




Gorgeous in white! I'm crossing my fingers for a winner too! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree... I'm waiting on "as is" for the Domed Satchel.
> 
> I just looked up the Roma 3... Those bags are gorgeous but I can't do those oversized tassels but it doesn't look good without it. I haven't seen/felt one in person so I can't say much more about it. That blue is stunning! Can't wait to see it if you decide to let it go through.




I keep watching both presentations. I haven't cancelled my order yet. I'll probably take a chance and check it out in person and then decide. I like that it has the two shapes and it's the perfect size for me. I'll probably wait for as is in the pebbled dome satchel too.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree... I'm waiting on "as is" for the Domed Satchel.
> 
> I just looked up the Roma 3... Those bags are gorgeous but I can't do those oversized tassels but it doesn't look good without it. I haven't seen/felt one in person so I can't say much more about it. That blue is stunning! Can't wait to see it if you decide to let it go through.




I have a spearmint one in my cart right now ! I was thinking of purchasing but I don't think I'm gonna do it !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

At least the as is bags are returnable if you don't like them or their condition.  The risk is small to check them out,  aside from the hassle.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I have a spearmint one in my cart right now ! I was thinking of purchasing but I don't think I'm gonna do it !




I saw that spearmint in the site earlier this morning and when I went back, it was you that snagged it. [emoji2][emoji2] it's beautiful!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I'm waiting on two  as is Florentine satchels, one in Ivy and the other is Crimson, hoping at least one is a keeper...good luck to us all


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'm waiting on two  as is Florentine satchels, one in Ivy and the other is Crimson, hoping at least one is a keeper...good luck to us all




Fingers crossed for you. Even if only 1 is a winner, you are lucky.


----------



## BlazenHsss

There's a denim Buckley and a white Florentine Satchel sitting on as-is if anyone is fast this morning


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I have a spearmint one in my cart right now ! I was thinking of purchasing but I don't think I'm gonna do it !




So did you do it? I saw that there too and he color is so pretty! I'm holding out for the new color, desert.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> So did you do it? I saw that there too and he color is so pretty! I'm holding out for the new color, desert.




Lol no !! Ugh I figured my sea foam bitsy would be too close  I suck lol


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'm waiting on two  as is Florentine satchels, one in Ivy and the other is Crimson, hoping at least one is a keeper...good luck to us all




Best of luck to you. These two colors are beautiful together. I hope they are both keepers!


----------



## aerinha

Anyone get a montecito crossbody?  Loving the natural with cobalt lining


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Lol no !! Ugh I figured my sea foam bitsy would be too close  I suck lol




Haha. Oh well. Next time...


----------



## JPsmom923

I'm stalking the flo small satchels on QVC. Hoping they go on easy pay for the holiday weekend


----------



## PcanTannedBty

JPsmom923 said:


> I'm stalking the flo small satchels on QVC. Hoping they go on easy pay for the holiday weekend




What color(s) are you stalking?


----------



## JPsmom923

PcanTannedBty said:


> What color(s) are you stalking?




Marine, Crimson, grey   I loved sunflower, but that's gone.


----------



## BlazenHsss

JPsmom923 said:


> Marine, Crimson, grey   I loved sunflower, but that's gone.


I just got the Grey!!  It's a wonderful neutral.
I'm stalking Bone, natural, chestnut...
I was eyeballing the Crimson, but I have two red Dooneys already, and that's overkill


----------



## JPsmom923

BlazenHsss said:


> I just got the Grey!!  It's a wonderful neutral.
> I'm stalking Bone, natural, chestnut...
> I was eyeballing the Crimson, but I have two red Dooneys already, and that's overkill




I only have Browns and a black, so I'm trying to branch out


----------



## Twoboyz

JPsmom923 said:


> Marine, Crimson, grey   I loved sunflower, but that's gone.




If it's not this weekend, hopefully they will go on EP during the next shows. Those are great colors.


----------



## RozEnix

JPsmom923 said:


> Marine, Crimson, grey   I loved sunflower, but that's gone.


Guilty on the Sunflower. 

Keep checking, it wasn't there for a few weeks, then came back. I snatched it up right away.


----------



## JPsmom923

RozEnix said:


> Guilty on the Sunflower.
> 
> Keep checking, it wasn't there for a few weeks, then came back. I snatched it up right away.




I will, it's one of my regular websites. [emoji16]


----------



## RozEnix

JPsmom923 said:


> I will, it's one of my regular websites. [emoji16]


I just saw, Sunflower is back. So is Crimson.............I held my ground and passed but probably will kick myself later.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> I just saw, Sunflower is back. So is Crimson.............I held my ground and passed but probably will kick myself later.


I saw that. More colors are back. I can't wait to get my gray bag in the mail.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I've a question on the Sunflower Flo..the bag on the QVC website looks very saturated in color much darker, not nearly as pretty as the softer yellow photos from the gal who just purchased one and posted her pictures.  I remember Sue (I think it was) saying it was a true mustard yellow but which mustard?  Is it  the softer yellow or really Sunflower colored as the name depicts and as it shows on their presentation?  Thanks... I probably won't have the courage to order one but  I would like to know just in case.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> I've a question on the Sunflower Flo..the bag on the QVC website looks very saturated in color much darker, not nearly as pretty as the softer yellow photos from the gal who just purchased one and posted her pictures.  I remember Sue (I think it was) saying it was a true mustard yellow but which mustard?  Is it  the softer yellow or really Sunflower colored as the name depicts and as it shows on their presentation?  Thanks... I probably won't have the courage to order one but  I would like to know just in case.


I remember when I was getting my Raspberry flo satchel. It looked brown on the site. Very different that the color of my Raspberry that arrived.


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> I've a question on the Sunflower Flo..the bag on the QVC website looks very saturated in color much darker, not nearly as pretty as the softer yellow photos from the gal who just purchased one and posted her pictures.  I remember Sue (I think it was) saying it was a true mustard yellow but which mustard?  Is it  the softer yellow or really Sunflower colored as the name depicts and as it shows on their presentation?  Thanks... I probably won't have the courage to order one but  I would like to know just in case.


I would go by the picture that I posted, colors on Q's site can be deceiving. This is the Sunflower taken with a flash using my Samsung Galaxy5 in my dining room with no natural light. Don't forget, Flo's may take the dye differently, but I don't think Sunflower is a mustard, more of a yellow that is in the smilies . But then again it depends on your computer's resolution. If you check the videos on Qs site that has the Sunflower, you may get a better idea. 





For reference, this is a yellow Nina in calf leather. Sorry, I can't remember the actual name of the color. Same phone, no natural lighting.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> I would go by the picture that I posted, colors on Q's site can be deceiving. This is the Sunflower taken with a flash using my Samsung Galaxy5 in my dining room with no natural light. Don't forget, Flo's may take the dye differently, but I don't think Sunflower is a mustard, more of a yellow that is in the smilies . But then again it depends on your computer's resolution. If you check the videos on Qs site that has the Sunflower, you may get a better idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, this is a yellow Nina in calf leather. Sorry, I can't remember the actual name of the color. Same phone, no natural lighting.


I love the Nina style......love how they carry. I have a suede one in olive. Can't wait to get it out this fall.


----------



## elbgrl

Show is in now!  Ugh, Shawn.  Don't know if I can watch her slinging her hair out of her eyes for two hours.


----------



## Trudysmom

I am watching! So glad I got the gray. I think I have all of the flo colors I want now. Looks like they are showing the flo satchel today.


----------



## elbgrl

Me too - glad I got the bone!


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't wait to watch the recording later. Congrats on your flo's [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

That suede DS is TDF.......


----------



## elbgrl

Loved that purple suede!
Hope everyone who wanted a Flo got one!


----------



## Trudysmom

My gray flo satchel came last week. I didn't order it today.  

I liked the suede drawstrings, but it doesn't have handles like the Buckley and I like the leather square logo so that won't work. The old duck emblem would be so pretty on it. 

I did order the domed satchel with accessories in the black. I don't use my black bags much but I wanted that one and I have the purple/periwinkle already and love it.


----------



## Trudysmom

The flo satchels are retiring?


----------



## joce01

Trudysmom said:


> My gray flo satchel came last week. I didn't order it today.
> 
> I liked the suede drawstrings, but it doesn't have handles like the Buckley and I like the leather square logo so that won't work. The old duck emblem would be so pretty on it.
> 
> I did order the domed satchel with accessories in the black. I don't use my black bags much but I wanted that one and I have the purple/periwinkle already and love it.



Your purple satchel always has me drooling whenever you post photos it.


----------



## Trudysmom

joce01 said:


> Your purple satchel always has me drooling whenever you post photos it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


>


That photo should actually be a Dooney Greeting card.


----------



## 7bridgesmac

first time commenting but I've been reading these threads for quite a while. I bought the Flo satchel in marine. I'm glad I ordered it early in the show, they sold out so fast. I have a question maybe one of you ladies could answer, did Dooney discontinue the Smith bag? I'm kicking myself for not getting it when I saw it on clearance a few months ago.


----------



## MrsKC

7bridgesmac said:


> first time commenting but I've been reading these threads for quite a while. I bought the Flo satchel in marine. I'm glad I ordered it early in the show, they sold out so fast. I have a question maybe one of you ladies could answer, did Dooney discontinue the Smith bag? I'm kicking myself for not getting it when I saw it on clearance a few months ago.



Hi and welcome . They have it on the Dooney site but in only one color.  I do believe it is being  discontinued.  You can get the item number from the site and call the outlets to see if there are any available.  HTH!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> The flo satchels are retiring?



Soooo prudy


----------



## 7bridgesmac

MrsKC said:


> Hi and welcome . They have it on the Dooney site but in only one color.  I do believe it is being  discontinued.  You can get the item number from the site and call the outlets to see if there are any available.  HTH!


Thanks, I'm new to all of this. I'll give that a try!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> That photo should actually be a Dooney Greeting card.




+1 [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

7bridgesmac said:


> Thanks, I'm new to all of this. I'll give that a try!




Good luck and welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## BlazenHsss

Yes. The smiths are being discontinued.


----------



## MrsKC

7bridgesmac said:


> Thanks, I'm new to all of this. I'll give that a try!



Happy to help. The ladies on this forum will be happy to answer your questions.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> The flo satchels are retiring?


Yea, bummer. I was patiently waiting for them to show the Satchels, but no, just a picture and the price. And no reason why they are retiring them. It is such a popular bag, I am betting they are just retiring them in the old Flo leather, and new will come out later. Especially since on DB site the new colors, Sage and Elephant have been backordered since they offered them. 
I just checked, there are a lot of colors in the small that are now backordered and the large isn't even there any longer. I may panic. 
Oh wait, weren't they available in the new Flo leather at the outlet sale the other day?


----------



## RozEnix

joce01 said:


> Your purple satchel always has me drooling whenever you post photos it.


Agreed. The background setting makes it more yummier than usual.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Yea, bummer. I was patiently waiting for them to show the Satchels, but no, just a picture and the price. And no reason why they are retiring them. It is such a popular bag, I am betting they are just retiring them in the old Flo leather, and new will come out later. Especially since on DB site the new colors, Sage and Elephant have been backordered since they offered them.
> I just checked, there are a lot of colors in the small that are now backordered and the large isn't even there any longer. I may panic.
> Oh wait, weren't they available in the new Flo leather at the outlet sale the other day?


They did show the flo satchels but it was FAST. Sold out quickly.


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> Yea, bummer. I was patiently waiting for them to show the Satchels, but no, just a picture and the price. And no reason why they are retiring them. It is such a popular bag, I am betting they are just retiring them in the old Flo leather, and new will come out later. Especially since on DB site the new colors, Sage and Elephant have been backordered since they offered them.
> I just checked, there are a lot of colors in the small that are now backordered and the large isn't even there any longer. I may panic.
> Oh wait, weren't they available in the new Flo leather at the outlet sale the other day?


I'm told they're not retiring the Flo satchel, just simply coming out with be cold and other Florentine styles this coming year. Unsure about the sizes though... I have my heart set on a large natural one day.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> They did show the flo satchels but it was FAST. Sold out quickly.


I recorded it, and I'll have to check again. Maybe that was the part I dozed off.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

This morning I was looking around the on the London Luggage Shop site and they do mention the new Florentine satchels  and show them in a couple of pastel colors and say to call for more colors.  http://www.londonluggageshop.com/ca...turerid=5&sort=price&sort_direction=0&page=10  They don't go into any detail about the new leather that I could find and one of the sizes, I think it's the mini, has a cheaper looking (to me anyway) zipper pull but other than that I don't notice any changes.  They also have a new line called soft croco in a larger pattern; can't decide if I like it or not.


----------



## BlazenHsss

BlazenHsss said:


> I'm told they're not retiring the Flo satchel, just simply coming out with be cold and other Florentine styles this coming year. Unsure about the sizes though... I have my heart set on a large natural one day.


New colors, that was supposed to say. Thank you auto correct ush:


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> This morning I was looking around the on the London Luggage Shop site and they do mention the new Florentine satchels  and show them in a couple of pastel colors and say to call for more colors.  http://www.londonluggageshop.com/ca...turerid=5&sort=price&sort_direction=0&page=10  They don't go into any detail about the new leather that I could find and one of the sizes, I think it's the mini, has a cheaper looking (to me anyway) zipper pull but other than that I don't notice any changes.  They also have a new line called soft croco in a larger pattern; can't decide if I like it or not.



Wow, what a blast from the past.  Most of those styles are from several years ago.


----------



## RozEnix

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, what a blast from the past.  Most of those styles are from several years ago.


At least we know the satchel is safe. Lower price did I see? 
No other style strikes my fancy, but seeing those pastel colors makes me want to be brave and go out of my comfort zone in handbag colors. 
Thanks for the link HGirl


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> At least we know the satchel is safe. Lower price did I see?
> No other style strikes my fancy, but seeing those pastel colors makes me want to be brave and go out of my comfort zone in handbag colors.
> Thanks for the link HGirl



I don't believe that website has been updated in a very long time.  Those appear to be older florentine prices and colors.


----------



## RozEnix

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't believe that website has been updated in a very long time.  Those appear to be older florentine prices and colors.


oh shucks. 
No wonder none of the styles struck my fancy. Oh well, I guess we will find out soon enough what the new flo looks like.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

New colors in logo lock, zipzip and  domed satchel. Hope they show them on Sun.


----------



## joce01

crazyforcoach09 said:


> New colors in logo lock, zipzip and  domed satchel. Hope they show them on Sun.



For the zip zip, two of the colors olive and celadon are up on Dooney and the same goes for the Claremont Domed Satchel. The bordeaux and teal color are so pretty, but I want to see them in video if Q shows them.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> For the zip zip, two of the colors olive and celadon are up on Dooney and the same goes for the Claremont Domed Satchel. The bordeaux and teal color are so pretty, but I want to see them in video if Q shows them.



Hi Joce, I believe they showed these new colors on the last show.  I believe it was on the presentation for the small lexington. You should be able to see the video online.  They are so pretty.  I don't know which one I like more, but I'm leaning toward the olive.  

Here's a link. 
http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-..._sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Easy+Pay+Offers-_-1


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Joce, I believe they showed these new colors on the last show.  I believe it was on the presentation for the small lexington. You should be able to see the video online.  They are so pretty.  I don't know which one I like more, but I'm leaning toward the olive.
> 
> Here's a link.
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-..._sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Easy+Pay+Offers-_-1


 

thanks - off to look


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Don't let the name mislead you... the new Dooney celadon color is a light teal.... very pretty.   I've seen it in person.   It's a mix of the dark Dooney teal and the lighter, brighter Dooney turquoise.   It's almost a lighter, slightly more green, version of the Samba denim color.


If I had to name the new celadon,  I would have called it teal.  At least that is what it looked like to me in the store lighting.  Natural lighting might bring out more green or more blue.


----------



## joce01

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Joce, I believe they showed these new colors on the last show.  I believe it was on the presentation for the small lexington. You should be able to see the video online.  They are so pretty.  I don't know which one I like more, but I'm leaning toward the olive.
> 
> Here's a link.
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-..._sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Easy+Pay+Offers-_-1



OH! Thanks TB, I forgot they showed them!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Two shows on Sunday, July 26!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Two shows on Sunday, July 26!!!!




Yes!!!! I'm be there front and center!!!


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!!! I'm be there front and center!!!


Got my DVR set.


----------



## Twoboyz

My DVR is set and I'm there!


----------



## Trudysmom

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I wonder if Sue will be back or if Ashley will be doing all the shows?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I wonder if Sue will be back or if Ashley will be doing all the shows?




I want Sue!!!! I want Sue!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

I will be tuned in!


----------



## MrsKC

I am going to have to DVR it....


----------



## dcooney4

Anyone up and watching?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dcooney4 said:


> Anyone up and watching?



I am!


----------



## dcooney4

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am!



Good morning! I am trying to be good but I really enjoy watching the shows to see what I want to wish for next.


----------



## dcooney4

Loving the sawyer cross body! Love that you can make it a shoulder bag by removing part of the strap. I wear the field bag with the long strap removed


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dcooney4 said:


> Good morning! I am trying to be good but I really enjoy watching the shows to see what I want to wish for next.



Same here. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm here...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Excited to see all colors in 240161


----------



## hydrangeagirl

dcooney4 said:


> Anyone up and watching?


I did...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I recorded the show.  Will watch/fast forward thru it later.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I'm watching now on the DVR. It was on at 3am PT.  

Since purchasing the As Is croco zip zip satchel  (which I love!), I noticed something I didn't pay attention to before. The TSV bags, which include accessories, don't have leather trim around the inside zipper pocket. My croco satchel was a previous TSV, and it doesn't have leather trim around the zipper. I checked other previous TSV bags and they don't either. (Except for the Logo Lock, if it was a previous TSV.) I haven't purchased a TSV in a few years. (A202338, it doesn't have leather trim either, but it also doesn't have all the organization like the newer bags. ) I still love my bag I just thought it was interesting how that one detail is missing from TSV bags. I guess it's a small detail to us, but saves Dooney a lot of money.


----------



## Trudysmom

Watching now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Show starts in 10 mins


----------



## Trudysmom

I'm here.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question... Is the Zip Zip the normal ZZ or is this one they are airing this show  larger? It looks a little larger on the model than normal.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... Is the Zip Zip the normal ZZ or is this one they are airing this show  larger? It looks a little larger on the model than normal.



I wish the zip zip was the size of the domed satchel


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I wish the zip zip was the size of the domed satchel




Me too!!! I want one so bad but it's just too small for me and looks real tiny on me. Sighing!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I bought the domed satchel with tassels/ accessories in Celadon.  The color Celadon is yellowy light green. This is peacock. Wish the name was different. 

The color is gorgeous though, so deep and pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too!!! I want one so bad but it's just too small for me and looks real tiny on me. Sighing!!!



Sunshine me toooooooooo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> I bought the domed satchel with tassels/ accessories in Celadon.  The color Celadon is yellowy light green. This is peacock. Wish the name was different.
> 
> The color is gorgeous though, so deep and pretty.



I am loving that color. I think it might be close to my coach darke plume. What ya think?


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am loving that color. I think it might be close to my coach darke plume. What ya think?


Yes, the color looks so great. Can you show me the dark plume color?

Oh, I just looked it up online, it does look similar to that color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, the color looks so great. Can you show me the dark plume color?


CAnt get a good pic of the color but here is a pretty close pic. Not my auction

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-MADIS...657?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4c0571c9


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> CAnt get a good pic of the color but here is a pretty close pic. Not my auction
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-MADIS...657?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4c0571c9


That one looks more blue that the Dooney is. I am looking at it on TV.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I ordered the olive LL. i am scared to like this bag because a friend said I will want another?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I ordered the olive LL. i am scared to like this bag because a friend said I will want another?




Your friend is right!!! Once you get it, your doomed. Lol.  I started with red after yeeeears of saying "I'll never buy that bag" now I have 3 and looking to get Olive and Elephant. I can't wait to see yours. How exciting! It's the only hobo I can tolerate.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Your friend is right!!! Once you get it, your doomed. Lol.  I started with red after yeeeears of saying "I'll never buy that bag" now I have 3 and looking to get Olive and Elephant. I can't wait to see yours. How exciting! It's the only hobo I can tolerate.


Really?  I am looking at those two as well. Lol


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Really?  I am looking at those two as well. Lol


They are very close in color. A pretty color on both for sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan and CFC, I don't think you can go wrong with either color! Just gorgeous. I'm loving that new color olive.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, the color looks so great. Can you show me the dark plume color?
> 
> Oh, I just looked it up online, it does look similar to that color.



Thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm not a floral or pattern girl AT ALL but there's something about this one... What do y'all think? Is it too busy?? I love black and white together, so maybe that's why it's catching my eye.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:*  I saw the Celedon in person in the Dooney store.  I'd call it a light teal. But Peacock is a better name for it.   The Celedon is  a cross between the Dooney teal and turquoise.  It's a beautiful color.  I don't know if it will show more blue or green in natural light.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  I like that bag in black and white.  Looks very graphic as opposed to floral.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  I like that bag in black and white.  Looks very graphic as opposed to floral.



I agree!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  I like that bag in black and white.  Looks very graphic as opposed to floral.




Thanks LJ! I may try it. I agree... It's called "Flora", I guess that's what threw me off with calling it a floral bag. I can always return. I can normally tell if I like it as soon as I crack the box open.


----------



## gm2amm

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I ordered the olive LL. i am scared to like this bag because a friend said I will want another?


Yep. You'll want more. I have five and I'm constantly telling myself NO MORE, but I really want one in the elephant color! So far, I'm doing a good job of refraining but there's no guarantee I won't give in!!


----------



## gm2amm

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm not a floral or pattern girl AT ALL but there's something about this one... What do y'all think? Is it too busy?? I love black and white together, so maybe that's why it's catching my eye.
> 
> View attachment 3077821


I'm right there with you but this definitely catches my eye. I think this would be striking with an all black outfit. I do believe I really like it!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gm2amm said:


> I'm right there with you but this definitely catches my eye. I think this would be striking with an all black outfit. I do believe I really like it!!




Yes... I was thinking the same thing. It would look great paired with all black.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm not a floral or pattern girl AT ALL but there's something about this one... What do y'all think? Is it too busy?? I love black and white together, so maybe that's why it's catching my eye.
> 
> View attachment 3077821




I really like this bag. I like anything Dooney with black trim because they dont do it too much. I was very close to getting this bag in the pink with the black. I saw them at the outlet and they are very striking patterns and I love the contrast. I agree, it's a very graphic floral which to me makes it a little more modern.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TM:*  I saw the Celedon in person in the Dooney store.  I'd call it a light teal. But Peacock is a better name for it.   The Celedon is  a cross between the Dooney teal and turquoise.  It's a beautiful color.  I don't know if it will show more blue or green in natural light.




I really like the small Lexi in the celadon.


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Your friend is right!!! Once you get it, your doomed. Lol.  I started with red after yeeeears of saying "I'll never buy that bag" now I have 3 and looking to get Olive and Elephant. I can't wait to see yours. How exciting! It's the only hobo I can tolerate.


I swore up and down I would not buy a Logo Lock, but I did. I was looking for an all white bag and there she was. I suppose I can get used to a hobo in due time, but I am shocked how much she holds, for some reason I thought the bag was smaller.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gm2amm said:


> Yep. You'll want more. I have five and I'm constantly telling myself NO MORE, but I really want one in the elephant color! So far, I'm doing a good job of refraining but there's no guarantee I won't give in!!


 
That is what I am afraid of LOLOLOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  the only limitation of prints,  in my opinion,  is you need to wear them with solid color clothing.  If you do, then the print becomes a real statement piece.  


That black and white handbag would look amazing with all black,  with all white, with all grey,  with red,  and probably with other solid color outfits.   I think it would also look great with black slacks or skirt and a solid color top of another color.  Or with white top and slacks or skirt of another solid color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  the only limitation of prints,  in my opinion,  is you need to wear them with solid color clothing.  If you do, then the print becomes a real statement piece.
> 
> 
> That black and white handbag would look amazing with all black,  with all white, with all grey,  with red,  and probably with other solid color outfits.   I think it would also look great with black slacks or skirt and a solid color top of another color.  Or with white top and slacks or skirt of another solid color.




Yeah, besides most of my maxi dresses, I wear solids only That's why I like it because it I wear a lot of solids. And of course, prints and prints are not cute a cute look.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, besides most of my maxi dresses, I wear solids only That's why I like it because it I wear a lot of solids. And of course, prints and prints are not cute a cute look.




You can wear prints together only if the colors go together and one is big and noticeable and the other is demure that from a distance it looks like a solid.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> You can wear prints together only if the colors go together and one is big and noticeable and the other is demure that from a distance it looks like a solid.




Oooh no girlfriend... That's too much work for me. Lol. I keep it simple... All solids with a printed bag. I'm even that way with signature bags. I never wear prints with signature bags. I only have 2 and rarely carry them.


----------



## Twoboyz

3 hour show tonight!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> 3 hour show tonight!



I am ready


----------



## hydrangeagirl

...just 15 minutes 'till show time...hope they have more new goodies...


----------



## Twoboyz

Me too


----------



## Vicmarie

I want to see those newbies so badly !


----------



## brae

Here!


----------



## 7bridgesmac

I'm here!


----------



## Surfercisco

Do you think Sue will ever get that iPad out of the cross body bag?


----------



## Twoboyz

It's so fun to see Antoinella. I love her and I love her top. 
Looks like they didn't waste any time...starting off with a new bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Surfercisco said:


> Do you think Sue will ever get that iPad out of the cross body bag?




A free gift.. Lol!


----------



## brae

Aww, I really like Antonella. Is it weird that she is hosting this? I can't remember the last time I saw her host a whole Dooney show.


----------



## Twoboyz

brae said:


> Aww, I really like Antonella. Is it weird that she is hosting this? I can't remember the last time I saw her host a whole Dooney show.




It's been a long time.


----------



## brae

Holy beautiful Oyster. Every time I see it I'm like "what is that color? I love it!"
And then it's oyster and I never learn.


----------



## Surfercisco

I really like the domed satchels- keep thinking of the beautiful lavender that someone posted here.  Have been a fan ever since.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm so mad at myself right now. I stalked the desert dome satchel on as is and one finally popped up the other night. I ordered it and then the next morning cancelled it. I'm on a ban. [emoji17]


----------



## 7bridgesmac

Anyone think we'll see new Florentine tonight?


----------



## MrsKC

I love the grey croco zip zip....


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I love the grey croco zip zip....




Me too and the blue as well.


----------



## Surfercisco

I like this host.  I've never seen her before but she is very likeable.  Does anyone know if the tulip shoppers are available on the Dooney website or outlets?


----------



## Surfercisco

The LARGER the handbag, the SMALLER your backend will look!  Hilarious!


----------



## Twoboyz

Surfercisco said:


> I like this host.  I've never seen her before but she is very likeable.  Does anyone know if the tulip shoppers are available on the Dooney website or outlets?




Antoinella typically does jewelry shows I think. I feel like I've seen the tulip shoppers at the outlets, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Trudysmom

I am watching also. Great show. I am waiting for the domed satchel with tassels, in Celadon. Will be here next week.


----------



## Twoboyz

Do you guys notice that the black Claremont drawstring has a black cinching piece and black tassels as opposed to the tan on the rest of the bags? I wonder why that is.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Me too and the blue as well.


Blue croco zips will be mine someday.....but I'll take grey too. Love them!


----------



## Twoboyz

I do love that wine suede logo lock bag. [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I do love that wine suede logo lock bag. [emoji7]



Wine is pretty!  There are 5 reviews already and I don't think most (or all) of them received or purchased the bag.  At least it seems like that based on what was written. QVC should be like HSN. You can't submit a review until so many days after your order shipped. And you can't write a review if you didn't purchase the item.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Wine is pretty!  There are 5 reviews already and I don't think most (or all) of them received or purchased the bag.  At least it seems like that based on what was written. QVC should be like HSN. You can't submit a review until so many days after your order shipped. And you can't write a review if you didn't purchase the item.


I said i really wasnt a hobo girl, have only one in my collection, but this one is nice! Tempted by blue or honey, and charcoal? They didnt show the blue up close and from far away it looked bright. But I watched the drawstring video and the blue looked deeper on that show!! So torn! My hubby says get it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

That Kendall does NOT look large


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I do love that wine suede logo lock bag. [emoji7]


I really like wine also, but have 2 bags in a similar color to wine, though not suede.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> That Kendall does NOT look large


No, not at all...medium


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> That Kendall does NOT look large




I agree!!! I was so hoping for a true large!!! I love the Olive.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree!!! I was so hoping for a true large!!! I love the Olive.



That olive is hawwwwt


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Wine is pretty!  There are 5 reviews already and I don't think most (or all) of them received or purchased the bag.  At least it seems like that based on what was written. QVC should be like HSN. You can't submit a review until so many days after your order shipped. And you can't write a review if you didn't purchase the item.




I agree. It's not relevant unless you've touched the bag IMO.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> I said i really wasnt a hobo girl, have only one in my collection, but this one is nice! Tempted by blue or honey, and charcoal? They didnt show the blue up close and from far away it looked bright. But I watched the drawstring video and the blue looked deeper on that show!! So torn! My hubby says get it.


 
Hi TMP!

They're presenting it again now. I like the color of the blue suede but when I carry a blue bag I don't want it to come off looking black at certain angles.  I think this blue is light enough to always look blue. But it sounds like you want something like midnight blue, not royal blue. I think blue will look more casual and honey and charcoal will look more classic. 

But, get something if hubs said get it! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> They're presenting it again now. I like the color of the blue suede but when I carry a blue bag I don't want it to come off looking black at certain angles.  I think this blue is light enough to always look blue. But it sounds like you want something like midnight blue, not royal blue. I think blue will look more casual and honey and charcoal will look more classic.
> 
> But, get something if hubs said get it!
> 
> Keep us posted!


I ordered blue and charcoal, so i can decide in person! lol...Im so indecisive! I know it will cost me shipping, but at least I will have piece of mind and wont be saying "I should have gotten the other color"


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> It's so fun to see Antoinella. I love her and I love her top.
> Looks like they didn't waste any time...starting off with a new bag.




The bag in your avatar caught my eye, its beautiful, which one is it??


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> I ordered blue and charcoal, so i can decide in person! lol...Im so indecisive! I know it will cost me shipping, but at least I will have piece of mind and wont be saying "I should have gotten the other color"



 I was going to suggest that but I didn't know how you felt about risking the shipping costs on two bags.  But you're right, $11.22 (and the cost of return shipping) is money well spent for your peace of mind!

Congrats!  I can't wait to find out which one is a keeper!


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> The bag in your avatar caught my eye, its beautiful, which one is it??




Thanks V! It's called the wavy leather logo lock shopper. I got it at the outlet last summer I believe.  I've been carrying this bag this week. I really like it. Here is a better picture.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I was going to suggest that but I didn't know how you felt about risking the shipping costs on two bags.  But you're right, $11.22 (and the cost of return shipping) is money well spent for your peace of mind!
> 
> Congrats!  I can't wait to find out which one is a keeper!


Thank You RN! I agree! I usuallly bargain hunt and get great deals on my bags I purchase. This is my first FULL Price  bag in Years!! So whats another 20 or so bucks! 
Oh by the way, I want the bag to look blue , it doesn't have to be midnight, just hope its not too Cobalt...somewhere in the middle would be awesome!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Did anyone else catch Antonella saying if you don't like the bag send it back? She said she didn't care if there's gum in it, or an unwrapped Jolly Rancher send it back, you will get your money back. Based on the condition of Aprimo's As Is bag I guess people really do send them back like that! But a host shouldn't encourage it, even if it was meant to be funny.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks V! It's called the wavy leather logo lock shopper. I got it at the outlet last summer I believe.  I've been carrying this bag this week. I really like it. Here is a better picture.
> 
> View attachment 3085164


great bag TB!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Did anyone else catch Antonella saying if you don't like the bag send it back? She said she didn't care if there's gum in it, or an unwrapped Jolly Rancher send it back, you will get your money back. Based on the condition of Aprimo's As Is bag I guess people really do send them back like that! But a host shouldn't encourage it, even if it was meant to be funny.


I know, I heard her saying that! I was thinking same thing about the AS iS....They should be better though, since return is only 30 days now!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank You RN! I agree! I usuallly bargain hunt and get great deals on my bags I purchase. This is my first FULL Price  bag in Years!! So whats another 20 or so bucks!
> Oh by the way, I want the bag to look blue , it doesn't have to be midnight, just hope its not too Cobalt...somewhere in the middle would be awesome!



You're welcome! Every now and then you have to treat yourself and buy a bag when you want it, even if it means paying full price. If you love her, she's worth whatever you paid!

Now I really can't wait to find out what the blue is like IRL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> I know, I heard her saying that! I was thinking same thing about the AS iS....They should be better though, since return is only 30 days now!



I thought returns were always 30 days as a rule. I know they allowed some returns after 30 days but those were not credited the shipping costs.  Did they stop allow any returns after 30 days?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I thought returns were always 30 days as a rule. I know they allowed some returns after 30 days but those were not credited the shipping costs.  Did they stop allow any returns after 30 days?


Yes, they are very strict now about the 30 day return policy from what I heard. 
Also,  another TPFer ,Elbgrl ordered the blue LL and got expedited shipping, so we will get to see her pics before I get mine. Im excited now! I only have one other hobo bag...


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> great bag TB!




Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

3 great hours of beautiful handbags.  That was a great show.  My wish list grows.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> 3 great hours of beautiful handbags.  That was a great show.  My wish list grows.


It was a good show,  and it was nice seeing Antonella doing bag show, for a change!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes, they are very strict now about the 30 day return policy from what I heard.
> Also,  another TPFer ,Elbgrl ordered the blue LL and got expedited shipping, so we will get to see her pics before I get mine. Im excited now! I only have one other hobo bag...



That's good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Me too and the blue as well.




ILD had the grey croco zip zip for like 75 bucks a couple of months ago. I am so frustrated at myself for not getting it. About a month ago I called the outlets.....but there was none to be found. I might try again......


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Loved the suede hobo but I noticed that several, actually all but the honey seemed to have lint on them.. would dark colored suede be a lint magnet?  I know Sue said it was from taking the packing from the bags but that paper isn't  really linty.  I think I'd get the honey, wouldn't show the lint so much and cat hair  that abounds in my house.. Since I'm not the best housekeeper I'm afraid everything would end up on my bag!!  Loving the honey...

Antoinella was a riot have only seen her doing jewelry but the girls seemed to be having a grant ole time!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Did anyone else catch Antonella saying if you don't like the bag send it back? She said she didn't care if there's gum in it, or an unwrapped Jolly Rancher send it back, you will get your money back. Based on the condition of Aprimo's As Is bag I guess people really do send them back like that! But a host shouldn't encourage it, even if it was meant to be funny.


I did and she also said if you buy sheets to try them and wash them a few times and if you don't like them send them back!!  Good thing no human can put sheets back in the package so it's easy to tell if they've been used!!

She might have said to use the purse gently a few days to see if you like it...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks V! It's called the wavy leather logo lock shopper. I got it at the outlet last summer I believe.  I've been carrying this bag this week. I really like it. Here is a better picture.
> 
> View attachment 3085164


Twoboyz: A very striking purse!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> I ordered blue and charcoal, so i can decide in person! lol...Im so indecisive! I know it will cost me shipping, but at least I will have piece of mind and wont be saying "I should have gotten the other color"


Ok, I caved, just ordered the honey....  Better to get a new one than wait a few weeks to decide and then end up with a return for a new bag.


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks V! It's called the wavy leather logo lock shopper. I got it at the outlet last summer I believe.  I've been carrying this bag this week. I really like it. Here is a better picture.
> 
> View attachment 3085164




Thanks for the bigger pic, love it. I love white with the pop of the brown tanned leather..


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> I did and she also said if you buy sheets to try them and wash them a few times and if you don't like them send them back!!  Good thing no human can put sheets back in the package so it's easy to tell if they've been used!!
> 
> She might have said to use the purse gently a few days to see if you like it...



I heard that too! I don't watch many Northern Nights shows, or whatever brand sheets QVC is selling, but I've heard the hosts and vendors say how well the sheets look after washing them. So I guess that makes sense if you wash them and they're not holding up. I agree, most people won't send them back, but maybe just write a negative review and not buy them again. But handbags are easy to return. I get what she was trying to say as far as not being scared to use the bag to see if you really love it but leaving gum and candy in the bag was overkill.

 I thought Antonella did a great job hosting the show. I liked how she gave measurements first, then let Susan go through the details of the bag. She and Susan worked well together, making  it a fun show!


----------



## Bobetta

I watched the shows. I might've missed bits and pieces. But that suede hobo looked yummy. I read someone here ordered the blue and charcoal. My kind of gal! I'm indecisive too. I need to touch and see in person. Shipping charges is the penalty but so is missing out on the "it" color. Lol. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bobetta

I watched the shows. In bits and pieces but I enjoyed them. The suede hobo did look yummy. I read someone here ordered the blue and charcoal. My kind of gal! Lol. I can be indecisive too and need to touch and see things in person sometimes. The shipping charges is the penalty but so is missing out on the "it" color. Lol. I liked the blue and charcoal too. Couldn't decide and stuck to my bag ban. For now


----------



## Bobetta

Don't mind my similar double post. Lol. It originally said it didn't post and I lost it. Tried to recreate it and they both posted. Lol.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Ok, I caved, just ordered the honey....  Better to get a new one than wait a few weeks to decide and then end up with a return for a new bag.


Honey is really pretty! I loved that one too, but my only other hobo bag is in a similar shade to the honey in leather, so wanted something different! I have the Dooney Lockwood drawstring bag with the suede pocket in front (in Moss), and it doesn't get linty for me. Well I can always try it out and wear it like Antonella said and return if i dont like it!LOL


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Bobetta said:


> I watched the shows. In bits and pieces but I enjoyed them. The suede hobo did look yummy. I read someone here ordered the blue and charcoal. My kind of gal! Lol. I can be indecisive too and need to touch and see things in person sometimes. The shipping charges is the penalty but so is missing out on the "it" color. Lol. I liked the blue and charcoal too. Couldn't decide and stuck to my bag ban. For now


It was me who ordered two colors! Hope its love for at least one of them! I really liked Olive and honey too, but already have bags in those colors. I try and get different colors if I can. Variety! lol..After this purchase , Im officially on a ban too!


----------



## Bobetta

Thatsmypurse said:


> It was me who ordered two colors! Hope its love for at least one of them! I really liked Olive and honey too, but already have bags in those colors. I try and get different colors if I can. Variety! lol..After this purchase , Im officially on a ban too!



Yes! It was you. I read it and totally agreed with your system. Lol. I'm a total gray girl, but that blue really stood out. So it was a tough call. The other colors were nice too. And the little suede "Kiss Lock" change purse is adorbs! Can't wait till you get them. Lol.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Bobetta said:


> Yes! It was you. I read it and totally agreed with your system. Lol. I'm a total gray girl, but that blue really stood out. So it was a tough call. The other colors were nice too. And the little suede "Kiss Lock" change purse is adorbs! Can't wait till you get them. Lol.


I will definitely post! ASAP....I love both colors, just cant wait to see them IRL!! Love the kiss lock too! Would use that we other purses as well!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Twoboyz: A very striking purse!!




Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> Thanks for the bigger pic, love it. I love white with the pop of the brown tanned leather..




You're welcome! Thank you! Loving this bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I heard that too! I don't watch many Northern Nights shows, or whatever brand sheets QVC is selling, but I've heard the hosts and vendors say how well the sheets look after washing them. So I guess that makes sense if you wash them and they're not holding up. I agree, most people won't send them back, but maybe just write a negative review and not buy them again. But handbags are easy to return. I get what she was trying to say as far as not being scared to use the bag to see if you really love it but leaving gum and candy in the bag was overkill.
> 
> I thought Antonella did a great job hosting the show. I liked how she gave measurements first, then let Susan go through the details of the bag. She and Susan worked well together, making  it a fun show!




I really enjoyed the three hours and Antoinella. I agree she and sue worked well together.


----------



## vanhornink

twoboyz said:


> you're welcome! Thank you! Loving this bag.


----------



## elbgrl

Just now getting to watch this.  Antoinella did a wonderful job, I thought.  I'm so happy I ordered the blue suede Lolo, but now I want one in either olive or wine too!  I'll have to see how much I love the bag.  I think its being delivered tomorrow.  I so love the spice in the drawstring too, so she may have to come home to mama if the suede is nice.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I loved the black as well as the charcoal but opted for the honey.  My biggest concern is that the suede will be really limp and collapse if the bag is not filled just right.  Hoping for a nice thick suede with a nice firm lining!  We'll know in a few days!!wondering


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> I loved the black as well as the charcoal but opted for the honey.  My biggest concern is that the suede will be really limp and collapse if the bag is not filled just right.  Hoping for a nice thick suede with a nice firm lining!  We'll know in a few days!!wondering


I don't think its going to be firm, I think suede is supposed to be softer, smooshy, slouchy...I plan on using my purse organizer so it should give it just enough support, we shall see, but I don't want it to be too stiff, JMO... Looking forward to seeing pics, mine should be here by Thurs.


----------



## elbgrl

When I watched the midnight show, I was happy to see that Sue showed the bag stood up on its own with no stuffing .  So I hope this means it won't be a soft puddle lol.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> When I watched the midnight show, I was happy to see that Sue showed the bag stood up on its own with no stuffing .  So I hope this means it won't be a soft puddle lol.


I think the Leather on the bottom edges help with that, but they still looked soft and pliable, which I personally like! I ordered the blue and charcoal, only keeping one though. Cant wait to see your pics and thoughts of the blue!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I dont think it will be a puddle though...lol


----------



## hydrangeagirl

QVC has added a couple of bags from the new Verona style, most likely we'll be able to see the presentation this Sat.  Also I don't remember seeing the O ring nubuck sak, which has  been added to their website too in limited colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> QVC has added a couple of bags from the new Verona style, most likely we'll be able to see the presentation this Sat.  Also I don't remember seeing the O ring nubuck sak, which has  been added to their website too in limited colors.




That's awesome. I love that Verona. I can't wait!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I like the new bags too but am not sure about  the handles that don't fold over and the long strap doesn't  appear to be removable. Might take some getting used to but the bag itself in all the two tone colors is lovely. I can't wait to see the presentation tomorrow!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Still no Blue Lolo! Left for the weekend!   Now I have to wait till Monday !


----------



## dcooney4

The suede looks fantastic.


----------



## Katiesmama

I am still debating the suede hobo and now I'm torn with the Verona........hoo boy.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> I like the new bags too but am not sure about  the handles that don't fold over and the long strap doesn't  appear to be removable. Might take some getting used to but the bag itself in all the two tone colors is lovely. I can't wait to see the presentation tomorrow!!


Did you get the Honey suede Lolo yet?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

dcooney4 said:


> The suede looks fantastic.


I know, The suede is really nice IRL. I really like the Charcoal, but Im anxious to see the Blue! My lifestyle / job and clothes are more casual , so I'm thinking the Blue might look a little more casual. Have to wait and see.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

No, they only got around to shipping it on Tue of this week so with luck maybe tomorrow, at worst next week.  I'll be sure to post pictures when the big day arrives.!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> No, they only got around to shipping it on Tue of this week so with luck maybe tomorrow, at worst next week.  I'll be sure to post pictures when the big day arrives.!!


Oh Ok! It seems like forever when your waiting, I know! I got my charcoal early , but my blue just came today, but Im not home!   Cant wait to see yours! I may need help deciding which one to keep! The suede is really nice and substantial! It smells great too! lol


----------



## dcooney4

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Verona is a beautiful looking collection.   But the tab/flap closure, the fixed handles, and the non- removable shoulder strap are all design details that are on my avoid list.   I might over look one,  but if the bag has all 3.... I should be smart and let others enjoy it.


----------



## Bobetta

Anyone watching? A two-hour show just started.


----------



## Vicmarie

[emoji137]


----------



## elbgrl

Yes, off and on, so I just turned it on to see what's coming up and so and behold - OTO Saffiano drawstring!  So what was I to do?  I ordered it in burgundy.  Now I need to go cook supper.


----------



## dcooney4

Here!


----------



## Trudysmom

I am watching.


----------



## dcooney4

I really like the look of the crossbody but the thin straps always hurt my shoulder.


----------



## Trudysmom

dcooney4 said:


> I really like the look of the crossbody but the thin straps always hurt my shoulder.


I love all of the celadon. I am glad to have my new one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm recording the show.  Will enjoy it later.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Since nothing else is on, well there is but I am flipping more and back, I am loving a lot of these bags and their colors. THE COLORS!


----------



## Trudysmom

Love watching these in the presentation.


----------



## Vicmarie

I am hoping they show the Verona Elisa .. I might order one !


----------



## Vicmarie

Eeeeeeeeek


----------



## Fimpagebag

Vicmarie said:


> Eeeeeeeeek



Gotcha!  Such great colors. Which one is tempting you?


----------



## Vicmarie

Aubergine was... However I was not convinced :/ those sharp corners scream " I will get scuffed the second you take me out of the box !!" To me


----------



## dcooney4

tristaeliseh said:


> Since nothing else is on, well there is but I am flipping more and back, I am loving a lot of these bags and their colors. THE COLORS!



I like the colors too. Fall is always my favorite season for bag colors. The olive , celadon and auburgine are my favorites.


----------



## dcooney4

Trudysmom said:


> Love watching these in the presentation.



Lovely bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Love watching these in the presentation.


These are such beautiful bags I don't know why I haven't ordered one yet??  I drool  every time I see your pictures...


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Verona is a beautiful looking collection.   But the tab/flap closure, the fixed handles, and the non- removable shoulder strap are all design details that are on my avoid list.   I might over look one,  but if the bag has all 3.... I should be smart and let others enjoy it.


No way on that satchel. I saw an older version of that up close and personal and it is a pain to get in and out of the bag,and it does not close easily. 

But that crossbody,  gonna be on my Christmas list in Olive. Or Aubergine. Or Cocoa. Too many choices.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Has anyone noticed the  new smaller Smith bag  listed on the last page QVC?  It appears to be considerably smaller as well as lighter!!!  Hope there will be a presentation this afternoon.  I think I remember that Toledo leather scratches more easily than Florentine(?? ) I don't have any Toledo leather... but  I put one in my cart anyway but I'd like to see the presentation.  It's very pricey but I'd really like to see one in person. They've got great colors....


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> Has anyone noticed the  new smaller Smith bag  listed on the last page QVC?  It appears to be considerably smaller as well as lighter!!!  Hope there will be a presentation this afternoon.  I think I remember that Toledo leather scratches more easily than Florentine(?? ) I don't have any Toledo leather... but  I put one in my cart anyway but I'd like to see the presentation.  It's very pricey but I'd really like to see one in person. They've got great colors....



I saw it! I love the Toledo leather. What color are you considering?


----------



## Vicmarie

.....what ?!!! I'm sprinting to go see !!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> I saw it! I love the Toledo leather. What color are you considering?



I put the olive in my cart but am interested in seeing them all!!  I am a sucker for green.

I have always loved seeing everyone's pictures of their  bags but they are just way too big for me and way too heavy. If this is one is measured correctly  it might be just what the doctor ordered!!:laugh

The more I look the more I like the black, just love the Tmoro trim...can't wait till this afternoon!!


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> I put the olive in my cart but am interested in seeing them all!!  I am a sucker for green.
> 
> I have always loved seeing everyone's pictures of their  bags but they are just way too big for me and way too heavy. If this is one is measured correctly  it might be just what the doctor ordered!!:laugh
> 
> The more I look the more I like the black, just love the Tmoro trim...can't wait till this afternoon!!



I think I am leaning toward black. I also like the olive and would like to see the grey. We are going out this afternoon so I am recording the show in case we are not back in time.

It is pricey. They get me though when they say its only a $1.50 per day and you can use it for years. I rarely use a bag for years as I always find new ones to love!


----------



## swags

Who's this lady with Sue? Bring Lisa R back.


----------



## vanhornink

I am dvr'ing it...


----------



## Trudysmom

Watching now.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Has anyone noticed the  new smaller Smith bag  listed on the last page QVC?  It appears to be considerably smaller as well as lighter!!!  Hope there will be a presentation this afternoon.  I think I remember that Toledo leather scratches more easily than Florentine(?? ) I don't have any Toledo leather... but  I put one in my cart anyway but I'd like to see the presentation.  It's very pricey but I'd really like to see one in person. They've got great colors....


I see the smaller Smith bag. If it were florentine I would get it for sure.

Seems like toledo is shiny. Is it in real life?


----------



## swags

Trudysmom said:


> I see the smaller Smith bag. If it were florentine I would get it for sure.
> 
> Seems like toledo is shiny. Is it in real life?



I would describe it as a shimmer rather than shiny.


----------



## Trudysmom

swags said:


> I would describe it as a shimmer rather than shiny.


Thank you. I wish it was still in flo. Smith is so pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

Anyone buying the new smaller Smith?  I have enough of the fold over top bags


----------



## swags

I have 2 Toledo hobos that fold. I am thinking of getting smith in olive. The grey looks too close to the chestnut color I already have.


----------



## RozEnix

vanhornink said:


> I am dvr'ing it...


Me too. Stopped in Macy's this morning and they had the Elisa and Cristina. OMG I had to run outta there real fast.


----------



## oldbaglover

Trudysmom said:


> Watching now.



I'm watching now. Does anybody think Albany talks too much?  I prefer Sue.


----------



## Bobetta

swags said:


> Who's this lady with Sue? Bring Lisa R back.



That's Albany. She's been there a long time. Lisa R is long gone. No one knows what happened but she left around December. I think.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I really liked watching Albany.  She has a great sense of humor and does a pretty good handbag presentation.   I think she's more interesting to watch than a lot of the other hosts.


As for the Toledo leather.... yes it has a shine and it does show scratches.   But I also liked the new Toledo Smith bag.... good size.  The Bordeaux color is calling me.


----------



## MrsKC

So I have a beautiful flo Smith in tmorrow, I think I should get her out &#55357;&#56411;.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> So I have a beautiful flo Smith in tmorrow, I think I should get her out &#65533;&#65533;.


I bet your flo Smith is lovely! I love florentine. I will miss seeing it. Glad I have a nice collection.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I bet your flo Smith is lovely! I love florentine. I will miss seeing it. Glad I have a nice collection.



You do have a lovely collection of flos (snd beautiful clothes to match)


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> You do have a lovely collection of flos (snd beautiful clothes to match)


Thank you.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Well, the olive was showing quite dark on my screen but I did order one.  I also fell in love with the natural with that burnished look so I ordered one of those too.  Only planning on keeping one but I just couldn't decide!  They've loaded up the video on their website and I keep looking at it wondering if I should change my colors while I can!   I don't have any bags in Toledo leather but I know it has a sheen to it but hoping the lights in the studio are making it more shiny than it really is, particularly  the black which I also really loved!!  And, that grey/brown (really dark taupe) was gorgeous too!!  Tough decision and if I don't feel comfortable with the leather they may both go back but the shape and size are perfect for me.  As of a few hours ago they didn't even have this bag listed on dooney.com but I haven't looked for a few hours.

I saw the latest presentation of the suede logo lock and the bags look really wonderful in the presentation.  In person I wasn't impressed at least with the one I got but if I hadn't already gone that route I'd have been tempted again!!

I liked Albany, it was a good show and the girls all looked like they were having a good time, a good show all in all I thought!


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, the olive was showing quite dark on my screen but I did order one.  I also fell in love with the natural with that burnished look so I ordered one of those too.  Only planning on keeping one but I just couldn't decide!  They've loaded up the video on their website and I keep looking at it wondering if I should change my colors while I can!   I don't have any bags in Toledo leather but I know it has a sheen to it but hoping the lights in the studio are making it more shiny than it really is, particularly  the black which I also really loved!!  And, that grey/brown (really dark taupe) was gorgeous too!!  Tough decision and if I don't feel comfortable with the leather they may both go back but the shape and size are perfect for me.  As of a few hours ago they didn't even have this bag listed on dooney.com but I haven't looked for a few hours.
> 
> I saw the latest presentation of the suede logo lock and the bags look really wonderful in the presentation.  In person I wasn't impressed at least with the one I got but if I hadn't already gone that route I'd have been tempted again!!
> 
> I liked Albany, it was a good show and the girls all looked like they were having a good time, a good show all in all I thought!



Congrats!
I am still debating on ordering.


----------



## swags

I kind of want to order the Toledo smith but its pricey. Then I tell myself, hey, I don't do drugs. If I was doing drugs I would spend more right?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Well, you can always just tell yourself you just need to _see_ the bag and at the very worst, we'll just get stuck for the shipping.  At least we always have an out with QVC.  This _is_ very addictive I know, I still have a few bags I haven't used yet!  

There are two more shows;  tomorrow at  8 in the morning and another I think from 4 to 6 in the afternoon E T.    They will probably do this presentation again, maybe we'll get a better view of the bags and come away with different thoughts or opinions.  It really is a lovely looking bag in a great size.  Unfortunately, the bag that Sue chooses to demonstrate  with is the one that we see the best, this case the dark taupe gray/brown and the others just get a glance or two.  I actually really liked the brownish one as I don't have a dark brown bag but I didn't order it.  Sleep on it


----------



## swags

I'm recording the show later today. I missed this mornings. I still really like that Smith.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

You didn't miss anything this morning, just the usual suspects.  I think they're saving the Smith bag for this afternoon's show.  I want to see the colors on our large H D  TV to see if the colors come out better...


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> You didn't miss anything this morning, just the usual suspects.  I think they're saving the Smith bag for this afternoon's show.  I want to see the colors on our large H D  TV to see if the colors come out better...


I have a large tv so it is great for seeing colors and texture. The colors in the new Smith are dark, I wish the olive was lighter like the other bags. If it was a flo and had thicker suede lining on top I am sure I would get it. I really like the flo Smith bags. This smaller size is great.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Well, I was disappointed that they never showed the small  Toledo Smith bag again.  They just kept talking and talking and talking about the same bags they presented yesterday....Albany was wound up like a top today!!  I have to assume that they sold so many of them that they had such a limited amount that they didn't do another presentation.  So my order stands and I'll get to see two of them.  Hopefully I will like one but if not, I won't hesitate to send them back.  I noticed too that the green  suede on the inside of the smile didn't seem as wide as  the Florentine satchels but I don't know how the original Smith bag was constructed without looking up  a presentation which I may do later.
I'll be sure to post pictures of what I get

Did anyone else order or was I the only one??


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I was disappointed that they never showed the small  Toledo Smith bag again.  They just kept talking and talking and talking about the same bags they presented yesterday....Albany was wound up like a top today!!  I have to assume that they sold so many of them that they had such a limited amount that they didn't do another presentation.  So my order stands and I'll get to see two of them.  Hopefully I will like one but if not, I won't hesitate to send them back.  I noticed too that the green  suede on the inside of the smile didn't seem as wide as  the Florentine satchels but I don't know how the original Smith bag was constructed without looking up  a presentation which I may do later.
> I'll be sure to post pictures of what I get
> 
> Did anyone else order or was I the only one??


It will be nice to see your orders!


----------



## MrsKC

My two cents for the two days of shows.....they showed the same bags all three shows (with the exception of the new Smith). Just same stuff over and over, not to complain but......I guess I am complaining .


----------



## YankeeDooney

On a different topic.....I miss Lisa Robertson. I thought she was great at presenting and I loved her style. I always seemed to gravitate to the bags that she happened to like. Similar taste I guess. I am sure she will do well with her post-Q endeavors.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> On a different topic.....I miss Lisa Robertson. I thought she was great at presenting and I loved her style. I always seemed to gravitate to the bags that she happened to like. Similar taste I guess. I am sure she will do well with her post-Q endeavors.




I don't think I have a favorite host. I do enjoy Sue though.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I seem to remember reading somewhere that Lisa Robertson left QVC because she had a stalker that was scaring her to death!!  Google her and you may find out what happened.  She usually worked late and was so glamorous  with all her makeup that she probably drew the wrong kind of admiration from perverts with nothing else to do but watch late night TV. She was very good at her job...I don't know what she's doing now.  I'll look her up myself after I do the dishes!!


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I was disappointed that they never showed the small  Toledo Smith bag again.  They just kept talking and talking and talking about the same bags they presented yesterday....Albany was wound up like a top today!!  I have to assume that they sold so many of them that they had such a limited amount that they didn't do another presentation.  So my order stands and I'll get to see two of them.  Hopefully I will like one but if not, I won't hesitate to send them back.  I noticed too that the green  suede on the inside of the smile didn't seem as wide as  the Florentine satchels but I don't know how the original Smith bag was constructed without looking up  a presentation which I may do later.
> I'll be sure to post pictures of what I get
> 
> Did anyone else order or was I the only one??



I am still trying to decide! I like both the colors you chose. I think olive may be a little more rare. 
I wish they would show different bags in each show but I would have liked to seen the Smith again. I feel like I could present the logo lock and sophie at this point.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> I seem to remember reading somewhere that Lisa Robertson left QVC because she had a stalker that was scaring her to death!!  Google her and you may find out what happened.  She usually worked late and was so glamorous  with all her makeup that she probably drew the wrong kind of admiration from perverts with nothing else to do but watch late night TV. She was very good at her job...I don't know what she's doing now.  I'll look her up myself after I do the dishes!!


Yes, there is an ABC News interview of her with Robin Roberts. It pretty much encapsulates the story.
People should not have to experience what she has gone through.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I agree the presentation for these same bags went on and on and I too think I could present them at this point!!

My main fear is as Trudysmom stated that the olive wasn't as bright as some of the other olive bags...I hope it's not too muddy but it's hard to tell in the presentation  (as I watch it again and again). When I look at all the bags  I know that all the trim is done in Tmoro which  hardly shows at all so maybe it's just the camera shots and the lighting bouncing off the sheen  of the Toledo leather that makes the Tmoro trim fade into the background.  Well we won't know unless we take a look


----------



## swags

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, there is an ABC News interview of her with Robin Roberts. It pretty much encapsulates the story.
> People should not have to experience what she has gone through.



How sad. I didn't realize that.
I liked her.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> I agree the presentation for these same bags went on and on and I too think I could present them at this point!!
> 
> My main fear is as Trudysmom stated that the olive wasn't as bright as some of the other olive bags...I hope it's not too muddy but it's hard to tell in the presentation  (as I watch it again and again). When I look at all the bags  I know that all the trim is done in Tmoro which  hardly shows at all so maybe it's just the camera shots and the lighting bouncing off the sheen  of the Toledo leather that makes the Tmoro trim fade into the background.  Well we won't know unless we take a look


Yes, It will be great to see the color.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I did not realize that Dooney had made this Toledo Smith Bag in the larger size  before and they sold them on QVC!!  I can see now that with this smaller bag they got cheap with the green suede lining!!  I hope the overall quality of this bag is is good as the one in this video looks to be.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh20kPWnFUA


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> I did not realize that Dooney had made this Toledo Smith Bag in the larger size  before and they sold them on QVC!!  I can see now that with this smaller bag they got cheap with the green suede lining!!  I hope the overall quality of this bag is is good as the one in this video looks to be.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh20kPWnFUA




Oh yeah... The Smith bag has been out for awhile and they just recently (about a year ago) discontinued it. This one is Florentine. I don't think they made it in Toledo before. It came in Florentine, Nylon and Dillen leather. It's a beautiful large bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Ok I see that I scrambled up her title!!  You're right, hers  is the Florentine and it's the other bag that's in 
Toledo leather.  Sorry, senior moment....everyone, just ignore my previous post...


----------



## Vicmarie

Lol hg , you're perfectly fine !


----------



## BlazenHsss

Yup. That Toledo smaller smooth was the only one that caught my eye.


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> I agree the presentation for these same bags went on and on and I too think I could present them at this point!!
> 
> My main fear is as Trudysmom stated that the olive wasn't as bright as some of the other olive bags...I hope it's not too muddy but it's hard to tell in the presentation  (as I watch it again and again). When I look at all the bags  I know that all the trim is done in Tmoro which  hardly shows at all so maybe it's just the camera shots and the lighting bouncing off the sheen  of the Toledo leather that makes the Tmoro trim fade into the background.  Well we won't know unless we take a look



Did your new bags ship yet? lol 
I am still debating on a color. I go from natural to black to olive.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Actually, the black was my first  choice, I thought it looked so rich but I have a dillen black satchel with the contrasting trim and I was afraid that if I liked the new black Toledo I wouldn't wear the dillen.  Not the best reasoning I know since who can have too many black bags! The black was my first choice and my DH liked the black best too. I hope I didn't choke. Mine haven't been mailed yet but I'll post pictures as soon as they come, might help anyone else sitting on the fence to decide.


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> Actually, the black was my first  choice, I thought it looked so rich but I have a dillen black satchel with the contrasting trim and I was afraid that if I liked the new black Toledo I wouldn't wear the dillen.  Not the best reasoning I know since who can have too many black bags! The black was my first choice and my DH liked the black best too. I hope I didn't choke. Mine haven't been mailed yet but I'll post pictures as soon as they come, might help anyone else sitting on the fence to decide.



I was thinking the same thing, I have several black bags.


----------



## swags

I broke down and ordered the olive on Wednesday evening. I hope it ships soon! I chose olive because I've never had anything in that shade before. I think it will be a nice contrast to my usual fall shades.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

swags said:


> I broke down and ordered the olive on Wednesday evening. I hope it ships soon! I chose olive because I've never had anything in that shade before. I think it will be a nice contrast to my usual fall shades.




What bag did you get?


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> What bag did you get?



The new Toledo smith that debuted on qvc last week in olive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Actually, the black was my first  choice, I thought it looked so rich but I have a dillen black satchel with the contrasting trim and I was afraid that if I liked the new black Toledo I wouldn't wear the dillen.  Not the best reasoning I know since who can have too many black bags! The black was my first choice and my DH liked the black best too. I hope I didn't choke. Mine haven't been mailed yet but I'll post pictures as soon as they come, might help anyone else sitting on the fence to decide.



What's the ETA on your order?


----------



## BigPurseSue

It looks like there's going to be a Dooney TSV on September 13. Does anyone know what it will be or have a link?  Not that I need another purse, but....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BigPurseSue said:


> It looks like there's going to be a Dooney TSV on September 13. Does anyone know what it will be or have a link?  Not that I need another purse, but....




There is a thread called Lilliana Shopper TSV that showcases this bag. I've commented in the thread to move it to the top.


----------



## BigPurseSue

PcanTannedBty said:


> There is a thread called Lilliana Shopper TSV that showcases this bag. I've commented in the thread to move it to the top.


 
Oh thank you so much!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Ohhhhhhh. QVC has the large Veronas.
Has anyone bought one yet?


----------



## Bobetta

Anyone watching? Just saw there's a show on. Just till 2 am Eastern time


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Anyone watching? Just saw there's a show on. Just till 2 am Eastern time




What???????!!!!!  I didn't get a notification, which is probably a good thing. You bite on anything?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Our guide must have been off from QVC's programming again!  It should have taped at 10pm PT and it didn't.  I checked QVC's guide and the next show is tomorrow (9/3) at 6-8pm PT, which is scheduled on my DVR.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> What???????!!!!!  I didn't get a notification, which is probably a good thing. You bite on anything?











RuedeNesle said:


> Our guide must have been off from QVC's programming again!  It should have taped at 10pm PT and it didn't.  I checked QVC's guide and the next show is tomorrow (9/3) at 6-8pm PT, which is scheduled on my DVR.



I totally dozed off into Dooney la la land. Lol. I didn't buy anything. But that suede hobo is adorable. 

And I wasn't expecting the show. But I wasn't looking either. Lol. So the next one is tonight? I have to update my DVR.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Anyone watching? Just saw there's a show on. Just till 2 am Eastern time




This one slipped past me! I'll have to check
my DVR tonight. I'll be going on vacation tomorrow so I'll have to watch that when I get back next week. Where I'm going they have a big screen tv pool side, but it's usually on some sporting event. [emoji17] 
Dooney LaLa Land. Lol!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> This one slipped past me! I'll have to check
> my DVR tonight. I'll be going on vacation tomorrow so I'll have to watch that when I get back next week. Where I'm going they have a big screen tv pool side, but it's usually on some sporting event. [emoji17]
> Dooney LaLa Land. Lol!




Have a safe and happy trip!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Have a safe and happy trip!




Thanks Suz! It's my first trip/vacation in 5 years so I am going to try to have a blast!


----------



## Trudysmom

I didn't know they were having a show but it recorded. Watching now.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I didn't know they were having a show but it recorded. Watching now.




It didn't record on my DVR [emoji17]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> It didn't record on my DVR [emoji17]



I think if you go to the QVC website over on the left you can click on item recently aired and _think,[/I that these items are what was aired on the most recent show.  I could be wrong though but give it a try..._


----------



## Trudysmom

Another show on right now.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Another show on right now.




Thank u, thank u! I was getting bored... Watching!


----------



## swags

Trudysmom said:


> Another show on right now.



I'm watching. I wish the drawstring Sutton was on clearance as well as the Sydney.


----------



## Suzwhat

The Saffiano drawstring really wants me to buy it.


----------



## Suzwhat

What did QVC do to these poor pebbled zip zips?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Some of the other colors look in better shape.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> The Saffiano drawstring really wants me to buy it.




I love mine! It's such a carefree bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> What did QVC do to these poor pebbled zip zips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117759
> 
> Some of the other colors look in better shape.




Lol. I was thinking the same thing. Some look awful, especially the black


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> What did QVC do to these poor pebbled zip zips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117759
> 
> Some of the other colors look in better shape.



Isn't that pitiful?  When did they start demo-ing the "as is" bags???  

And WHY do they always say "you can't find this bag in the stores for this price" when they show the zip zip???   Um, you can find that bag ANYWHERE for that price, and no shipping.  Duh.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Isn't that pitiful?  When did they start demo-ing the "as is" bags???
> 
> 
> 
> And WHY do they always say "you can't find this bag in the stores for this price" when they show the zip zip???   Um, you can find that bag ANYWHERE for that price, and no shipping.  Duh.




Lol. I know right? 

They also always say "the handles lay down nicely when carried by the strap"... NOT!!! They stick up just like they did when they showed it on the model.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. I know right?
> 
> They also always say "the handles lay down nicely when carried by the strap"... NOT!!! They stick up just like they did when they showed it on the model.



   I'm sure when they show the logo lock, they will say that we can't buy that kisslock separately ANYWHERE.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sure when they show the logo lock, they will say that we can't buy that kisslock separately ANYWHERE.




LMBO... Yup. We outta call In and say We see it at the outlets allllll the time.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Loooove the Willa!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loooove the Willa!



Ooooh, that elephant is so classy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

After seeing the lavender LL, I don't regret sending mine back. Beautiful but not for me.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> What did QVC do to these poor pebbled zip zips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117759
> 
> Some of the other colors look in better shape.



Yup, I noticed it too and also the black small Lexi shopper had a string on the pocket that just might have been a cut in the stitching, probably not but it didn't look good.  The last time they showed the pebbled zip zip they showed the same wrinkled black satchel but I think it looked worse this time...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+New+Arrivals-_-2

I just noticed that they are doing the Buckley Bag in Toledo leather!  I wonder if the Toledo leather is going to be the replacement for Florentine?  This Toledo Buckley bag is 2 oz lighter than the Florentine not that that matters I guess; I wonder if the colors are going to be more vibrant than they were in the Smith Bag...the olive looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+New+Arrivals-_-2
> 
> I just noticed that they are doing the Buckley Bag in Toledo leather!  I wonder if the Toledo leather is going to be the replacement for Florentine?  This Toledo Buckley bag is 2 oz lighter than the Florentine not that that matters I guess; I wonder if the colors are going to be more vibrant than they were in the Smith Bag...the olive looks gorgeous!!


Yes, I almost ordered another, but I saw they are toledo. I just like my florentine Buckleys so much. I will just enjoy what I have.

I noticed the colors are nice, but lighter olive would be nice.

I have noticed the Nubuck Buckleys are hard to find now. I love my green one, a good lighter color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+New+Arrivals-_-2
> 
> I just noticed that they are doing the Buckley Bag in Toledo leather!  I wonder if the Toledo leather is going to be the replacement for Florentine?  This Toledo Buckley bag is 2 oz lighter than the Florentine not that that matters I guess; I wonder if the colors are going to be more vibrant than they were in the Smith Bag...the olive looks gorgeous!!



Holy cow, did you notice the price???   That will be over $500 with shipping and tax.  No, thanks.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I did notice the price!! That's outrageous!!  It will be fun to watch the presentation anyway, whenever they show it.  I'll bet they don't sell many at that price...  You can't beat the Florentine when it's perfect. I wonder what was behind their decision not to use it anymore


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I just noticed that they've added another Toledo leather bag to their inventory, this time a hobo.  It appears that they are really pushing this Toledo  leather rather than the Florentine.  The colors appear to be the same dark colors of the Smith Bag...although I thought they appeared lighter on the new Buckley, probably just the lighting and photography.

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/14/a269014.001?$uslarge$

Will be watching from 4 to 6  this afternoon on the East Coast...


----------



## RuedeNesle

I'll be watching from 1-3 PT! 


Enjoy the show if you're watching or taping it!


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll be watching from 1-3 PT!
> 
> 
> Enjoy the show if you're watching or taping it!



Watching on my Samsung tablet right now; streaming Netflix "The Boss" with Kelsey Grammer in the lead.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Watching on my Samsung tablet right now; streaming Netflix *"The Boss" with Kelsey Grammer in the lead.
> *



I loved that show! Enjoy!


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> I loved that show! Enjoy!


Loving the pebbled square satchel,


----------



## vanhornink

Yup watching live on my laptop...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Loving the pebbled square satchel,




Dang... I didn't know a show was coming on and I missed this square satchel. I wanted to see that one.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Dang... I didn't know a show was coming on and I missed this square satchel. I wanted to see that one.



You should still be able to go back in and watch the presentation online


----------



## Trudysmom

I am watching it now.


----------



## MrsKC

Verona presentation now!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I loved the square satchel too and I must say that large Verona Eliza is just stunning!  Not for me  (I think) but really lovely and unique!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> I loved the square satchel too and I must say that large Verona Eliza is just stunning!  Not for me  (I think) but really lovely and unique!



I agree that it is stunning and unique. ...but don't think she will be for me either.


----------



## swags

I notice they have another Toledo bag on the qvc site today. How come they aren't presenting them on the shows?

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Toledo-Leather-Sophie-Hobo.product.A269014.html?sc=A269014-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-3-_-A269014&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/14/a269014.001?$uslarge$


----------



## Pixie RN

swags said:


> I notice they have another Toledo bag on the qvc site today. How come they aren't presenting them on the shows?
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Toledo-Leather-Sophie-Hobo.product.A269014.html?sc=A269014-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-3-_-A269014&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/14/a269014.001?$uslarge$
> 
> They are probably waiting until next weekend and all the Dooney shows associated with the TSV.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Check the QVC guide for schedule changes for the upcoming Dooney shows this Saturday.  Looks like a lot of the shows moved by 1 hour and my online cable guide hasn't picked up the changes.  As a result,  the recordings will be the wrong shows.  So I have to go in and record based on time,  not show title.


----------



## aerinha

Hope they don't use the host who kept saying "for crying in a bucket" which a. I had never heard in all my life and b. Was extremely annoying to hear every five minutes because she would not stop saying it. I had to change the channel.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Check the QVC guide for schedule changes for the upcoming Dooney shows this Saturday.  Looks like a lot of the shows moved by 1 hour and my online cable guide hasn't picked up the changes.  As a result,  the recordings will be the wrong shows.  So I have to go in and record based on time,  not show title.



Happy Friday LJ!

I had to adjust my DVR recording times too.

Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Check the QVC guide for schedule changes for the upcoming Dooney shows this Saturday.  Looks like a lot of the shows moved by 1 hour and my online cable guide hasn't picked up the changes.  As a result,  the recordings will be the wrong shows.  So I have to go in and record based on time,  not show title.




Thanks LJ! I will check that out when I get home. Looking forward to a Dooney weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Three hours.  Geesh.   Who's watching?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm here! Not sure I can hang


----------



## Twoboyz

I am. It's going to be a long night. I don't know if I'll make it but it's recording.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I wish they would get the colors right in these presentations.  So annoying.


----------



## Pixie RN

Decided I would make it to midnight, just want to see the TSV. What a way to spend the last two hours of your birthday, watching a Dooney show on QVC.


----------



## Bobetta

Pixie RN said:


> Decided I would make it to midnight, just want to see the TSV. What a way to spend the last two hours of your birthday, watching a Dooney show on QVC.



Happy birthday! Dooney party. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

I'm here. Woke up to Dooney. Lol. Here's the TSV preview. Got good reviews. Popping colors. But I'll be watching, not buying. Hopefully. Lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ohhhhhhh, that Bordeaux woven shopper....that would be the one for me.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Watching .... TSV looks interesting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Decided I would make it to midnight, just want to see the TSV. What a way to spend the last two hours of your birthday, watching a Dooney show on QVC.



Happy birthday, Pix!!  artyhat:


----------



## elbgrl

That Bordeaux TSV is gorgeous!


----------



## Pixie RN

Bobetta said:


> Happy birthday! Dooney party. Lol.



Thank you! I'm not buying the TSV, either. I was just curious to see it. Just wish they would show some of the new Barlow bags. Of course you really can't "see" some of them on the Dooney website as they block out "not available yet." So frustrating.!ullhair:


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ohhhhhhh, that Bordeaux woven shopper....that would be the one for me.



The bordeaux is really pretty.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Happy birthday, Pix!!  artyhat:



Thanks, Sarah! It's been a rather quiet but nice day! Thankful for so much! Just saw the picture of Sue's grandson. He is a cutie for sure. What a head of hair! My babies were bald!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Thanks, Sarah! It's been a rather quiet but nice day! Thankful for so much! Just saw the picture of Sue's grandson. He is a cutie for sure. What a head of hair! My babies were bald!



Hey, quiet days are good!  I'm glad you had a nice one.

And yes, Sue's grandbaby is darling.


----------



## swags

Pixie RN said:


> Decided I would make it to midnight, just want to see the TSV. What a way to spend the last two hours of your birthday, watching a Dooney show on QVC.



Happy belated birthday!

I fell asleep on the saf zip zip. Will watch the recording in a little while.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Pixie RN said:


> Decided I would make it to midnight, just want to see the TSV. What a way to spend the last two hours of your birthday, watching a Dooney show on QVC.



Happy belated Birthday! 

Celebrate all weekend long!


----------



## Pixie RN

swags said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> I fell asleep on the saf zip zip. Will watch the recording in a little while.



Thank you swags! I'm still trying to recover from staying up so late. Can't stop yawning, I guess more coffee and more coffee along with more Dooney shows and football games sandwiched in.......it's gonna be a loooooong day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> I wish they would get the colors right in these presentations.  So annoying.




I agree.  I don't know if it's the Dooney naming or the QVC naming that is causing the confusion.... but elephant and mushroom and teal and celadon have been interchanged so many times.   And let's not forget aubergene  has been called a number of other colors this season.... maybe because Dooney has used that same name for very different shades in the past.


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Decided I would make it to midnight, just want to see the TSV. What a way to spend the last two hours of your birthday, watching a Dooney show on QVC.




Happy belated birthday GF!
I'd say celebrate it all weekend, or the whole month!


----------



## MaryBel

I watched the show a little bit last night. 


WOW, the teal went fast. I can't wait to get mine, although I feel so weird about it. I love how the color looked on the presentation but I was expecting teal. That is not teal to me, it's blue. 
Love the tmoro, Bordeaux and green too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Carolyn Gracie!   I'm glad to see her back.  

Oooh, and there's "my" Toledo Sophie.  I ordered her a few days ago so she will be here on Tuesday.


----------



## elbgrl

Pixie RN said:


> Thank you swags! I'm still trying to recover from staying up so late. Can't stop yawning, I guess more coffee and more coffee along with more Dooney shows and football games sandwiched in.......it's gonna be a loooooong day!


Happy Birthday Weekend Pixie!


MiaBorsa said:


> Carolyn Gracie!   I'm glad to see her back.
> 
> Oooh, and there's "my" Toledo Sophie.  I ordered her a few days ago so she will be here on Tuesday.



Congrats on your Sophie!  I have her in Ivy and she is one of my favorite bags.  You just have to get past the lining, but I don't dwell on it.


----------



## Pixie RN

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy belated Birthday!
> 
> Celebrate all weekend long!



Oh my goodness, that is so sweet! I have to come back down to earth for a little while, and fold all this laundry sitting on my table, plus finish the loads I'm running now. It's such beautiful weather here in SW Oklahoma, turned cooler. Perfect football weather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Congrats on your Sophie!  I have her in Ivy and she is one of my favorite bags.  You just have to get past the lining, but I don't dwell on it.



Thanks, Rosie.  I got the new Toledo leather Sophie; she has the red cotton lining.


----------



## Pixie RN

elbgrl said:


> Happy Birthday Weekend Pixie!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your Sophie!  I have her in Ivy and she is one of my favorite bags.  You just have to get past the lining, but I don't dwell on it.



Thank you, Rosie!  Sarah, what color did your order in the Toledo?


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Rosie.  I got the new Toledo leather Sophie; she has the red cotton lining.



Oooh I didn't know she came in Toledo!  Can't wait to see!  From QVC or Dooney?  What color!


----------



## lal123

Anyone loving the "Today's Special Value"?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Thank you, Rosie!  Sarah, what color did your order in the Toledo?


  I chose the olive, Pix.




elbgrl said:


> Oooh I didn't know she came in Toledo!  Can't wait to see!  From QVC or Dooney?  What color!


  She's going to be in this show with Carolyn, Rosie.  I ordered the olive after seeing HG's Toledo Smith bag in the olive.     I've been dying to see a presentation.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lal123 said:


> Anyone loving the "Today's Special Value"?



There's a separate thread about that bag; several of us already received it.   http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/lilliana-shopper-tsv-918395.html


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> There's a separate thread about that bag; several of us already received it.   http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/lilliana-shopper-tsv-918395.html



Mornin' (Afternoon) Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' (Afternoon) Sarah!



Hey chickie.  :kiss:


----------



## Trudysmom

swags said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> I fell asleep on the saf zip zip. Will watch the recording in a little while.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Trudysmom

Watching the show now and will watch last nights' show next.

Did anyone find out about the new flo yet? I am hoping that will come soon.


----------



## elbgrl

Wow wow wow just saw the Toledo Sophie presented!  She is a real beauty in all colors!

By the way I am really enjoying Carolyn as a host with Sue!  She does a great job.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Wow wow wow just saw the Toledo Sophie presented!  She is a real beauty in all colors!
> 
> By the way I am really enjoying Carolyn as a host with Sue!  She does a great job.



Ooooh, me too!!!   Now I'm really excited to get her.  (ETA Tuesday.  )   

I like Carolyn and I'm glad she is doing well after her medical issues.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Rosie.  I got the new Toledo leather Sophie; she has the red cotton lining.


Red cotton lining is my favorite for sure.


----------



## lovethatduck

lal123 said:


> Anyone loving the "Today's Special Value"?



Not doing it for me, but the woven embossed drawstrings are!!

Olive, plum, blue/teal, and black!!

At $328, I preferthe red lining--the chevron takes down a notch for me.


----------



## Trudysmom

I am enjoying all of the shows, still watching last night's show.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I chose the olive, Pix.
> 
> 
> She's going to be in this show with Carolyn, Rosie.  I ordered the olive after seeing HG's Toledo Smith bag in the olive.     I've been dying to see a presentation.


 

Oh, MB I hope you like the color, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!  I too thought the Toledo Sophie bag was just so rich looking and gorgeous. I was loving the Rouge and the Teal (Marine Blue).  If those two colors had been available in the small Smith Bag I would have been in real trouble.  I did end up keep just the natural and the black  only, unfortunately.  Perhaps at a later date if they lower the prices considerably, I might try the  grey/brown (dark taupe) or even the olive again but only it they discount them deeply.  Two at full price is enough damage for now. Sue says these 3 Toledo bags are just made for QVC and I expect we'll see the Buckley Toledo tonight.
I really hope you get a good one and are pleased with the color and can't wait to see your bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Oh, MB I hope you like the color, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!  I too thought the Toledo Sophie bag was just so rich looking and gorgeous. I was loving the Rouge and the Teal (Marine Blue).  If those two colors had been available in the small Smith Bag I would have been in real trouble.  I did end up keep just the natural and the black  only, unfortunately.  Perhaps at a later date if they lower the prices considerably, I might try the  grey/brown (dark taupe) or even the olive again but only it they discount them deeply.  Two at full price is enough damage for now. Sue says these 3 Toledo bags are just made for QVC and I expect we'll see the Buckley Toledo tonight.
> I really hope you get a good one and are pleased with the color and can't wait to see your bag!!



Thanks, I think I will love the color.    I bought it because of YOUR pics!!     I have an older croco bag in olive that is just like that...looks brown unless it is held in certain light.  I love it.

I heard them say the Toledo was brought back "exclusively for QVC," but that's total B.S.  The Toledo Buckley is up on the Dooney website.  I don't know why they persist in saying stuff like that; it's annoying.   (Like the kisslock "isn't available ANYWHERE" except with the Logo Lock bag.  Any Doonista knows you can buy those in the outlets, at ILD, and even from Dooney's website.  Argh.)


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Well, I guess I didn't actually remember her saying all "3" Toledo bags were exclusive for QVC, she probably didn't mean the Buckley, I just assumed she meant all 3..You're right, there it is!!   It's a beauty too!! 

The main reason I send my olive back was that there were a couple of scratches under the finish on the front of the bag and they showed up when the light was on her. I had rather become fond of the color I actually think I got one of the better olive bags after seeing Swags' and reading the reviews on QVC but the scratches just put me over.   

I don't really believe her about the ease of rubbing out scratches though, the Toledo leather has got a finish like shellac and once scratch it's scratched I should think...


----------



## Suzwhat

I'm watching a recording.  Taking a break as Sue and Carolyn are about to sell me another Logo Lock.  Yikes!  What's wrong with me?  [emoji85][emoji87][emoji86]


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I guess I didn't actually remember her saying all "3" Toledo bags were exclusive for QVC, she probably didn't mean the Buckley, I just assumed she meant all 3..You're right, there it is!!   It's a beauty too!!
> 
> The main reason I send my olive back was that there were a couple of scratches under the finish on the front of the bag and they showed up when the light was on her. I had rather become fond of the color I actually think I got one of the better olive bags after seeing Swags' and reading the reviews on QVC but the scratches just put me over.
> 
> I don't really believe her about the ease of rubbing out scratches though, the Toledo leather has got a finish like shellac and once scratch it's scratched I should think...


I thought she said that the Toledo line was "brought back for QVC," but I might have misunderstood that.  

I have a black Toledo mail satchel; it doesn't have any scratches but you are right... a scratch will not rub out on the Toledo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pixie RN said:


> Decided I would make it to midnight, just want to see the TSV. What a way to spend the last two hours of your birthday, watching a Dooney show on QVC.




Happy Birthday Pixie!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm catching up on last nights and this afternoons shows. I fell asleep almost as soon as it came in last night [emoji17]. 

Sarah I can't wait to see your olive Sophie. So pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Did any of you ladies succumb to the beauty of that gorgeous Toledo Buckley??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG:*  no,  but it was tempting.


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> Did any of you ladies succumb to the beauty of that gorgeous Toledo Buckley??[/QUOTE
> 
> Not yet but I want one in natural.


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Did any of you ladies succumb to the beauty of that gorgeous Toledo Buckley??



I thought about it. The olive is stunning.
  I did get the TSV. Totes work well for my job. We will see if she is a keeper or not....


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, me too!!!   Now I'm really excited to get her.  (ETA Tuesday.  )
> 
> I like Carolyn and I'm glad she is doing well after her medical issues.



Can't wait to see your pics and hear your review!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> hydrangeagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of you ladies succumb to the beauty of that gorgeous Toledo Buckley??[/QUOTE
> 
> Not yet but I want one in natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that the width for the Florentine Buckley in their specs is listed as 14" wide but only 10 + 1/4" wide for the Toledo.  Do you think that is a mistake or is this one actually smaller?
> 
> Smaller is good.......
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just noticed that the width for the Florentine Buckley in their specs is listed as 14" wide but only 10 + 1/4" wide for the Toledo.  Do you think that is a mistake or is this one actually smaller?
> 
> Smaller is good.......



The Dooney website indicates that they are the same size, H 11.75" x W 7.5" x L 11.75".   Dooney measures across the bottom; QVC may be measuring the top width.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Did any of you ladies succumb to the beauty of that gorgeous Toledo Buckley??



No, but I was trying to watch the video.  For some reason the vid is all messed up.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I just looked it up too on Dooney.com and there are 2 Florentine Buckley bags listed with different numbers 8L284 and 8M284 both with the same specs you just listed.  Are there different numbers just for different colors?

The video is bad here too, it's like they shot the video through a screen, still watchable but the colors are all dulled down, you might know....

The last two hour show is about to start...


----------



## Trudysmom

Watching now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just looked it up too on Dooney.com and there are 2 Florentine Buckley bags listed with different numbers 8L284 and 8M284 both with the same specs you just listed.  Are there different numbers just for different colors?
> 
> The video is bad here too, it's like they shot the video through a screen, still watchable but the colors are all dulled down, you might know....
> 
> The last two hour show is about to start...



IIRC, in the Florentine you could get either a solid color (including handles) or a color with t'moro trim.  That's probably the style difference.


----------



## vanhornink

watching live tv on QVC


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Did any of you ladies succumb to the beauty of that gorgeous Toledo Buckley??




I was just watching the presentation. It's so gorgeous. I was thinking it looks a little bit like the new City bags just without the drawstring. Just the way it curves when the drawstring is pulled.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I was just watching the presentation. It's so gorgeous. I was thinking it looks a little bit like the new City bags just without the drawstring. Just the way it curves when the drawstring is pulled.



Was the video all faded out looking, TB?   I can't get it to display clearly.


----------



## Pixie RN

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Birthday Pixie!



So sweet, thank you Twoboyz for the birthday wish. Now my "other wish" is that they would should something really "new," like the "new" things on the Dooney website. I'm flipping between Dooney and the Sprint Cup Race. My "fella" Jeff Gordon will be retiring at the end of this season. Boo......


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Was the video all faded out looking, TB?   I can't get it to display clearly.




It looked pretty clear, like normal on my tv.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pixie RN said:


> So sweet, thank you Twoboyz for the birthday wish. Now my "other wish" is that they would should something really "new," like the "new" things on the Dooney website. I'm flipping between Dooney and the Sprint Cup Race. My "fella" Jeff Gordon will be retiring at the end of this season. Boo......




Awwww I, sorry. [emoji22] I hope he does well tonight. I can't wait for the new bags to get to the Q. Hopefully they will soon.


----------



## Pixie RN

Sarah,
I hope you love the Olive in your hobo. I didn't venture into the Toledo line, I think I got stuck in the Florentines.:giggles:


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Did any of you ladies succumb to the beauty of that gorgeous Toledo Buckley??


I love Buckley's, mine are florentine. I just don't know if I want the sheen of toledo. The bag shape is so great though, not like any other bag. I might get another.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It looked pretty clear, like normal on my tv.



Oh; I'm watching on my laptop.  Duh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, dang.  I guess we won't see an OTO tonight.


----------



## Trudysmom

Pixie RN said:


> Sarah,
> I hope you love the Olive in your hobo. I didn't venture into the Toledo line, I think I got stuck in the Florentines.:giggles:


Yes, flo is just so nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh; I'm watching on my laptop.  Duh.




My streaming usually gets weird when my internet speed is slow. Could that be it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> My streaming usually gets weird when my internet speed is slow. Could that be it?



I don't think so.  HG said it looked faded to her, too.  (This is watching the video on Q's website on my computer.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Sarah,
> I hope you love the Olive in your hobo. I didn't venture into the Toledo line, I think I got stuck in the Florentines.:giggles:



Thanks, Pix.  I love the Toledo leather, and the olive just looks so gorgeous... plus a single-handle hobo is my favorite style.  I can't wait till Tuesday.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well...I succumbed to the TSV in Tmoro. [emoji57]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, dang.  I guess we won't see an OTO tonight.



OK, nevermind.


----------



## elbgrl

Ok I got the OTO in plum!  Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Ok I got the OTO in plum!  Gorgeous!



I have the elephant in my cart.     Do you see the cranberry Sophie??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I succumbed to the TSV in Tmoro. [emoji57]



   It's a gorgeous bag, TB.


----------



## Pixie RN

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I succumbed to the TSV in Tmoro. [emoji57]



I hope you love your new bag. I have the Claremont Woven Perry Satchel in natural (somewhat similar to the TSV) and love it. Jeff is running in fifth place right now on lap 312 of 400. Of course a lot can happen before 400 laps are all said and done.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I have the elephant in my cart.     Do you see the cranberry Sophie??




I just got the elephant in the saffiano zip zip - gorgeous!  I am a new fan of the saffiano!

Yeah, I saw the cranberry Sophie right after I got the OTO.  I'm gonna stalk as is for it lol.


----------



## aprimo

MiaBorsa said:


> I have the elephant in my cart.     Do you see the cranberry Sophie??



That one was tempting! But I want to wait for the new woven City Barlow bag (or maybe the croco).


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I succumbed to the TSV in Tmoro. [emoji57]




Congrats TB!  She's a beauty!  I would have gotten the burgundy if she weren't such a big girl.


----------



## Pixie RN

elbgrl said:


> Ok I got the OTO in plum!  Gorgeous!



I really thought that bag was cute, Rosie. The plum is so pretty. I want to see this one when you get it.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Pix.  I love the Toledo leather, and the olive just looks so gorgeous... plus a single-handle hobo is my favorite style.  I can't wait till Tuesday.



Girl,
Tuesday is a pretty quick delivery for QVC. Always love your pictures.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Girl,
> Tuesday is a pretty quick delivery for QVC. Always love your pictures.



Aw, aren't you sweet.     And...I ordered the bag several days ago, so it's just typical Q shipping!!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Ok I got the OTO in plum!  Gorgeous!




Gorgeous! It went like hotcakes!  Oooh hotcakes actually sounded good right now. [emoji16]



MiaBorsa said:


> I have the elephant in my cart.     Do you see the cranberry Sophie??




Did You get it? 



Pixie RN said:


> I hope you love your new bag. I have the Claremont Woven Perry Satchel in natural (somewhat similar to the TSV) and love it. Jeff is running in fifth place right now on lap 312 of 400. Of course a lot can happen before 400 laps are all said and done.




I really like the Perry. Go Jeff go!  Okay I'm a dork I know. Lol! 




elbgrl said:


> Congrats TB!  She's a beauty!  I would have gotten the burgundy if she weren't such a big girl.




Thanks Rosie! That cranberry Sophie is a beauty. I hope you find one in as is soon. I think I might stalk the as is for the natural. I really love that one. I will have to just get over the lining. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I just got the elephant in the saffiano zip zip - gorgeous!  I am a new fan of the saffiano!
> 
> Yeah, I saw the cranberry Sophie right after I got the OTO.  I'm gonna stalk as is for it lol.



Well, I talked myself out of the OTO.  I always get caught up in the moment.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I succumbed to the TSV in Tmoro. [emoji57]


----------



## Mrs. Q

So did I.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Mrs. Q said:


> So did I.




Yes!!! You will love it... I promise.


----------



## Twoboyz

Mrs. Q said:


> So did I.




[emoji4][emoji106] Yay! Safety in numbers right? Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


>




[emoji3]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I succumbed to the TSV in Tmoro. [emoji57]





Mrs. Q said:


> So did I.



Me too, but then I cancelled it


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I talked myself out of the OTO.  I always get caught up in the moment.



I missed the show.....I see the saffiano that was the OTO, I love it! Sorry I missed out! Love the elephant.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Me too, I got the OTO in plum!!  I screwed up though, I went to bed and missed the last 3/4 of an hour and missed it and didn't see it until this morning!!    They said the plum was sold out and only the black was left but the plum came up as still available and I jumped on it, only thing is I didn't get the good price, I paid $265 or so, that's what I get for going to bed but I'm happy to have been able to snatch a plum!!  Can't wait....  I don't have any Saffiano leather and the size of this bag is perfect!!  I love the two front pockets as well as the strap with the removable section!!

The video watched on my computer for this was all hazy too just as the one was for the Toledo Buckley, it's  still watchable but the colors are all very pale...Husband is beginning to look at me with quizzical eyes, I wonder why....


I just noticed that they gave me last night's price!!  So, it's not too late for the rest of you who missed it, they have the black, green, and plum left.........&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## elbgrl

hydrangeagirl said:


> Me too, I got the OTO in plum!!  I screwed up though, I went to bed and missed the last 3/4 of an hour and missed it and didn't see it until this morning!!    They said the plum was sold out and only the black was left but the plum came up as still available and I jumped on it, only thing is I didn't get the good price, I paid $265 or so, that's what I get for going to bed but I'm happy to have been able to snatch a plum!!  Can't wait....  I don't have any Saffiano leather and the size of this bag is perfect!!  I love the two front pockets as well as the strap with the removable section!!
> 
> The video watched on my computer for this was all hazy too just as the one was for the Toledo Buckley, it's  still watchable but the colors are all very pale...Husband is beginning to look at me with quizzical eyes, I wonder why....
> 
> 
> I just noticed that they gave me last night's price!!  So, it's not too late for the rest of you who missed it, they have the black, green, and plum left.........&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;



Wow that's awesome!  That plum was over the top beautiful, and I can't wait to get it.  I also loved the green and camel.  

I got one of those hazy videos on another bag too.  Weird!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

That's great that you got one too!!  I actually never saw the presentation IRL so never actually saw the real color, even through the misty video though I loved it!!  I can't believe there are some left!!


----------



## elbgrl

I think a lot of folks don't know that many people cancel and they become available again  That's great that you got the reduced price though!  I am a total purple person so I can't wait to get this one!  This will be my second purple - recently got the suede drawstring in purple.  Now if it would only cool off so I could wear it.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Me too, I got the OTO in plum!!  I screwed up though, I went to bed and missed the last 3/4 of an hour and missed it and didn't see it until this morning!!    They said the plum was sold out and only the black was left but the plum came up as still available and I jumped on it, only thing is I didn't get the good price, I paid $265 or so, that's what I get for going to bed but I'm happy to have been able to snatch a plum!!  Can't wait....  I don't have any Saffiano leather and the size of this bag is perfect!!  I love the two front pockets as well as the strap with the removable section!!
> 
> The video watched on my computer for this was all hazy too just as the one was for the Toledo Buckley, it's  still watchable but the colors are all very pale...Husband is beginning to look at me with quizzical eyes, I wonder why....
> 
> 
> I just noticed that they gave me last night's price!!  So, it's not too late for the rest of you who missed it, they have the black, green, and plum left.........[emoji5][emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]




That's awesome! I'm glad you got the reduced price. [emoji4][emoji106] I hope you love it.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

A part of me is actually hoping I don't love it!!!  I think I am out of control...  why do I want so much?  I have a few bags I haven't even worn yet, but of course I will....


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> A part of me is actually hoping I don't love it!!!  I think I am out of control...  why do I want so much?  I have a few bags I haven't even worn yet, but of course I will....



You and me both! I've only been carrying olive Sophie for 4 days and want the cranberry but still have a rouge Toledo hobo with tags on!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

OOh, a rouge Toledo hobo!!  Do you like it ?? I thought it was gorgeous  last night.  I loved the rouge the best!  Can we see it  and are you going to keep it?

This is an expensive addiction, harmless to us physically but not good for the wallet at all!!  And yes, the cranberry Sophie was also to die for  but they sold out or were you able to get one...would have been good to compare the two side by side and see which one was the best.:wondering


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> OOh, a rouge Toledo hobo!!  Do you like it ?? I thought it was gorgeous  last night.  I loved the rouge the best!  Can we see it  and are you going to keep it?
> 
> This is an expensive addiction, harmless to us physically but not good for the wallet at all!!  And yes, the cranberry Sophie was also to die for  but they sold out or were you able to get one...would have been good to compare the two side by side and see which one was the best.:wondering



Its from last years line, I posted it with the olive hobo in lets see your dooney thread. I got it on ebay nwt. I was liking the look of the buckleys on yesterdays show too.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> Its from last years line, I posted it with the olive hobo in lets see your dooney thread. I got it on ebay nwt. I was liking the look of the buckleys on yesterdays show too.


  I'll see if I can find it. You can find some pretty good stuff on EBay, I know I do.  I'm trolling quite often.  

  Well to me,  the Buckleys were in a class by themselves last night, if I had one I'd have to just sit it in a curio cabinet and just treat it like a figurine and just admire it!!   They are just sooo beautiful but not me, at least not this year.

Ok, I just found it and I guess I didn't realize that was a hobo too.  I like the fact that the old Toledo leather is much more slouchy, this new stuff is quite stiff but hopefully  may soften up in time.  Looks like you got a real deal!!  She's different enough from  the Sophie hobos so maybe a cranberry is still in your future....


----------



## lovethatduck

> Well to me,  the Buckleys ... just sit it in a curio cabinet and just treat it like a figurine and just admire it!!   They are just sooo beautiful ....



This is how I feel about my favorites.  Here they are. I do use them regularly, just slip them out from behind their glass m&#279;nagerie.


----------



## swags

lovethatduck said:


> This is how I feel about my favorites.  Here they are. I do use them regularly, just slip them out from behind their glass m&#279;nagerie.



I love that! I want to display mine like that.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> This is how I feel about my favorites.  Here they are. I do use them regularly, just slip them out from behind their glass m&#279;nagerie.


 
Wow, I love that too what a beautiful display!!!  I have a curio cabinet in our bedroom full of collectables from decades ago that I no longer care about  that I should clean out and put my bags in.  I wonder if my husband would notice...I could probably fit about 15 bags.  What a great way to admire them, that's a great picture!!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> This is how I feel about my favorites.  Here they are. I do use them regularly, just slip them out from behind their glass m&#279;nagerie.




It looks great! 



hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, I love that too what a beautiful display!!!  I have a curio cabinet in our bedroom full of collectables from decades ago that I no longer care about  that I should clean out and put my bags in.  I wonder if my husband would notice...I could probably fit about 15 bags.  What a great way to admire them, that's a great picture!!




That's a great idea. [emoji4]


----------



## lovethatduck

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, I love that too what a beautiful display!!!  I have a curio cabinet in our bedroom full of collectables from decades ago that I no longer care about  that I should clean out and put my bags in.  I wonder if my husband would notice...I could probably fit about 15 bags.  What a great way to admire them, that's a great picture!!



Image how they will look under soft downlights nestled among your vintage collectibles!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Great idea, but at that point I think my husband might think I'm certifiable..still a great idea though.


----------



## oldbaglover

Dooney tonight from 10pm to 1 am ET on THE FIND on QVC.  I will be watching until I fall asleep!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I was wondering why there are two Dooney "Hot Picks" today.   (And naturally one of them is the ubiquitous  Logo Lock, haha.)


----------



## Twoboyz

oldbaglover said:


> Dooney tonight from 10pm to 1 am ET on THE FIND on QVC.  I will be watching until I fall asleep!




Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to check my DVR! I'll be watching until I fall asleep too. Hopefully it's longer than 10 minutes this time!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I finally broke down and decided to order the Shelby Shopper. I had seen one at the outlet in the clearance section. It was pretty beat and I think there was mention that it was from a photo shoot. Anyway, I loved the bag and the color. Well, apparently I watched the videos too many times trying to decide what color to get. Last night it was available and today no.....waitlist. Dang it all. I hate when that happens. 

I don't get why it is available on waitlist. They said they cannot reorder these so am I waiting for someone to cancel an order or return one?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> ... so am I waiting for someone to cancel an order or return one?



Yes.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes.


Dang again. That's not right.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I finally broke down and decided to order the Shelby Shopper. I had seen one at the outlet in the clearance section. It was pretty beat and I think there was mention that it was from a photo shoot. Anyway, I loved the bag and the color. Well, apparently I watched the videos too many times trying to decide what color to get. Last night it was available and today no.....waitlist. Dang it all. I hate when that happens.
> 
> I don't get why it is available on waitlist. They said they cannot reorder these so am I waiting for someone to cancel an order or return one?




 I'm sorry YD.  I almost broke down and got the red but I went for the TSV instead. That price is so great. It's less than the as is shelbys. I hope you get your bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Watching now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry YD.  I almost broke down and got the red but I went for the TSV instead. That price is so great. It's less than the as is shelbys. I hope you get your bag.


Yeah I saw that too. Pretty funny and odd. They should adjust the "as is" pricing. I am hoping to get the navy...in good condition. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gah.   Sorry, but Pat Dementri is hard to watch.  I'm going to go read.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Gah.   Sorry, but Pat Dementri is hard to watch.  I'm going to go read.




I guess no one warned her not to throw the bags. [emoji38]


----------



## Twoboyz

Oh gosh I love that Claremont Janeen in Bordeaux.   However I had the TSV patent one and I sent it back. Why does that strap have to be so long?


----------



## Twoboyz

Well I ordered it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Well I ordered it.


It was at the outlets! I think 40% plus the extra 20% during the sale that ended on the 13th.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> It was at the outlets! I think 40% plus the extra 20% during the sale that ended on the 13th.




Oh my gosh! I'm so mad I didn't go. I might have to cancel this order. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm so mad I didn't go. I might have to cancel this order. Thanks for letting me know.


How long do you have before you can't cancel? It's worth checking the outlet but would not want you to miss out if not there anymore.


----------



## Twoboyz

They usually take a couple days to ship so I can call tomorrow morning. I would save about $30 from the QVC price with just the standard 40% off. I would also get to try it on which is a plus. I really want the Bordeaux though and I would lose the easy pay. I'll check in the morning. I'm also wondering if id like the regular Claremont satchel better which I could probably find at the outlet too. I just need to get my butt there! Thanks again.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well I ordered it.




Lol... I actually thought of you when I saw this bag. Hopefully the Claremont with work for you.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> They usually take a couple days to ship so I can call tomorrow morning. I would save about $30 from the QVC price with just the standard 40% off. I would also get to try it on which is a plus. I really want the Bordeaux though and I would lose the easy pay. I'll check in the morning. I'm also wondering if id like the regular Claremont satchel better which I could probably find at the outlet too. I just need to get my butt there! Thanks again.


No problem. Glad to help. Yes, I saw the bordeaux Janine, very nice. The domed satchel was pretty in the bordeaux and the sage. I believe MaryBel got it in the Bordeaux.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm so mad I didn't go. I might have to cancel this order. Thanks for letting me know.




Yup, I saw/tried them on too... Olive, Grey and Sage. Too bulky for me but it caught my attention.


----------



## lovethatduck

The saffiano zip zips ... beautiful colors ..


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> The saffiano zip zips ... beautiful colors ..




The saffiano takes color so well. I can never decide on a color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> They usually take a couple days to ship so I can call tomorrow morning. I would save about $30 from the QVC price with just the standard 40% off. I would also get to try it on which is a plus. I really want the Bordeaux though and I would lose the easy pay. I'll check in the morning. I'm also wondering if id like the regular Claremont satchel better which I could probably find at the outlet too. I just need to get my butt there! Thanks again.




My Crystal balls says you love the look of the Janine but the regular satchel would be more functional/practical for you. [emoji16][emoji16]. Excited to see what you choose.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yup, I saw/tried them on too... Olive, Grey and Sage. Too bulky for me but it caught my attention.




I'm afraid it will probably be too bulky for me too but it doesn't look too bulky on the models. I'm shorter obviously so I'm sure that will play into it. I should just go to the outlet and try them on.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Crystal balls says you love the look of the Janine but the regular satchel would be more functional/practical for you. [emoji16][emoji16]. Excited to see what you choose.




You know me too well. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hummm. I'm not a siggy girl but the drawstring is kinda catchy in Teal.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hummm. I'm not a siggy girl but the drawstring is kinda catchy in Teal.




You are a drawstring girl now[emoji4]. An little behind in my recording so I haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## Twoboyz

I love how Deanna was wearing the olive small Lexi during the presentation. I don't think they had one out there. Or did I miss it?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I love how Deanna was wearing the olive small Lexi during the presentation. I don't think they had one out there. Or did I miss it?




It was beautiful on her. I think I did see the Olive. It's at the outlets too. I'm waiting on the Olive Olivia.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yup, I saw/tried them on too... Olive, Grey and Sage. Too bulky for me but it caught my attention.


What did you think of the Claremont Olivia's? I thought they were pretty. I liked the handles.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You are a drawstring girl now[emoji4]. An little behind in my recording so I haven't gotten there yet.




Yeah, I'm still die hard satchel but the drawstrings are great run out the door bags. I'm starting to love them..


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> It was beautiful on her. I think I did see the Olive. It's at the outlets too. I'm waiting on the Olive Olivia.




I want the Lexi in olive. I need to get to the outlet. Wasn't the siggy drawstring at the outlet too? I'm pretty sure someone  posted one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> What did you think of the Claremont Olivia's? I thought they were pretty. I liked the handles.




They are pretty but I didn't care for them personally . I Ioved the colors though. I can tolerate the Olivia handles but the handles on the claremont, I can't do. The buckles moving around bothers me. I tried so hard last weekend to convince myself. The handles are too hard and think for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I want the Lexi in olive. I need to get to the olive. Wasn't the siggy drawstring at the outlet too? I'm pretty sure someone  posted one.




Hummm... Now that you say it, yes. Since I'm not a huge siggy gal, I didn't even stop. I'll have to check it out next time I go.


----------



## lovethatduck

The Gretta drawstring!

Got mine from the LV outlet last week, with the 40% off plus 20%  off total purchase promo sale!

Very fun bag!

(I love my signature bags--particularly the T-Moros.)


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Crystal balls says you love the look of the Janine but the regular satchel would be more functional/practical for you. [emoji16][emoji16]. Excited to see what you choose.




I cancelled my order for the Janeen. I called the outlet and they have the satchel in Bordeaux @ 40% off. If I decide to go there I'll probably get that one. I'm still trying to hold off on buying bags though. I really want to wait for the city bags. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I cancelled my order for the Janeen. I called the outlet and they have the satchel in Bordeaux @ 40% off. If I decide to go there I'll probably get that one. I'm still trying to hold off on buying bags though. I really want to wait for the city bags. [emoji4]



That's probably a good idea; at least you can try it on before you buy.  

I called the Dallas boutique yesterday to inquire about the new bags and got a disinterested SA who obviously felt imposed-upon for having to answer my call.  Needless to say, I won't be ordering anything from her, lol.   (Not that they had anything new to order anyway.)


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> That's probably a good idea; at least you can try it on before you buy.
> 
> 
> 
> I called the Dallas boutique yesterday to inquire about the new bags and got a disinterested SA who obviously felt imposed-upon for having to answer my call.  Needless to say, I won't be ordering anything from her, lol.   (Not that they had anything new to order anyway.)




Yeah and I find for me that's the way to go. Now I don't have to make a decision right away either. 

I hate when that happens. Luckily it hasn't happened too many times at my outlet. They always seem to be pretty nice. Thanks for the info. I wish it was better news.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I cancelled my order for the Janeen. I called the outlet and they have the satchel in Bordeaux @ 40% off. If I decide to go there I'll probably get that one. I'm still trying to hold off on buying bags though. I really want to wait for the city bags. [emoji4]




Lol... I knew it! I think you would love the satchel and it would look great on u. I feel ya... I'm holding off a bit too. [emoji16]. I just want something in Sage. Sighing!! I'm such a mess.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I knew it! I think you would love the satchel and it would look great on u. I feel ya... I'm holding off a bit too. [emoji16]. I just want something in Sage. Sighing!! I'm such a mess.




I'm a mess too. [emoji57]. Now I'm seeing pictures of it everywhere and I'm kicking myself a little but I know it wouldn't be practical so I have to keep a level head. Rotflmao!! [emoji23]
Sighing....



I know the satchel will look very similar but it's bigger. Also I don't really like the $178.00 price tag. [emoji16] 
I really want something in olive and my outlet doesn't have anything in that color yet. So I wait.... I think I want the small Lexington.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hi,

Does anyone have one of these?  There are some interesting colors and I see that they came out with this style with a longer strap (I know they had trouble with trying to lengthen this one) but this bag is shorter and being a hobo it drapes better and it weighs less.

Not at this price though but curious.  Thanks....

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/76/a259376.001?$uslarge$


----------



## lavenderjunkie

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have one of these?  There are some interesting colors and I see that they came out with this style with a longer strap (I know they had trouble with trying to lengthen this one) but this bag is shorter and being a hobo it drapes better and it weighs less.
> 
> Not at this price though but curious.  Thanks....
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/76/a259376.001?$uslarge$


 
They made a very similar style in Florentine leather a few years ago.  I don't know if the size was the same and I don't remember how long the shoulder strap was.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have one of these?  There are some interesting colors and I see that they came out with this style with a longer strap (I know they had trouble with trying to lengthen this one) but this bag is shorter and being a hobo it drapes better and it weighs less.
> 
> Not at this price though but curious.  Thanks....
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/76/a259376.001?$uslarge$



HG, I have that style in the Python embossed.  It is very lightweight and easy to carry.  I have never adjusted the strap; it works well for me as it came.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> HG, I have that style in the Python embossed.  It is very lightweight and easy to carry.  I have never adjusted the strap; it works well for me as it came.


Oh, and where have you been hiding this lovely, miss closet diver. So nice.

I have to get one of those city python bags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> HG, I have that style in the Python embossed.  It is very lightweight and easy to carry.  I have never adjusted the strap; it works well for me as it came.


My mother has the Flo olive and my sis-in-law has the Flo natural and black. They love the bag. Easy for a mom to be hands-free.

My issue with the Flo version was that it did not stay as structured as I would have liked. But that's me. I still think it looks great.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, and where have you been hiding this lovely, miss closet diver. So nice.
> 
> I have to get one of those city python bags.


   She's 2 or 3 years old, YD.  I drag her out periodically, though.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> HG, I have that style in the Python embossed.  It is very lightweight and easy to carry.  I have never adjusted the strap; it works well for me as it came.


 

That's a very pretty bag!!  I wonder where I might see what the Florentine looked like...I'll search on EBay, thanks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> That's a very pretty bag!!  I wonder where I might see what the Florentine looked like...I'll search on EBay, thanks.


Here's a video on the Flo version
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...JPh6Nk&usg=AFQjCNH3Q4rOdlGNBIFG8JeROxoy-xQKyQ

And pictures on Dooney.com
http://www.dooney.com/florentine-east-west-zip-sac/8L997.html


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks YD.  I think I _really _ like this bag!  I'd love to find a Natural or a Chestnut or even the Black with tags, I'll have to keep an eagle eye out for one. There is a red one out there but  just  the other day I ordered a Fushia  Stanwich (described as red/pink) (Toledo)   on EBay; now I wish I'd waited.   It  hasn't come yet, hope I didn't choke!

I'd kind of like to see the version in pebbled leather on QVC but I think I'll wait as the price is too high and they seem to have most colors but I think I like the Florentine version better!!

Thanks again...


----------



## aerinha

I noticed a couple ebay sellers offering QVC returns for sale at much lower prices than "as is".  My tmoro flo satchel came from one of them.  It made me curious if Q sells blind lots of returns to resellers.  You know, maybe for $500 you get a box of purses and don't know what is in it until after purchase and then they sell them on ebay.  I don't know how else they would make money off it given ebays fees.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't know about blind lots, but they do have great markdowns at the Q outlet stores.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

My latest purchase, the crimson twist strap hobo had a tag inside that said QVC outlet.  I paid $180 for this bag and the seller  had to make _some _money and as you say plus the fees to make it worth her while, so she much have picked these bags up for a song.  This seller had several twist strap hobos in various colors. the bag was in quite good shape, a few scuffs that I totally got out with a lot of rubbing and conditioning.  I'll bet a good many of these bags come from the QVC outlet and most of them take out the tags, this seller just happened not to. I wouldn't think that a seller would take less than a $40 profit to go through the hassle of dealing with the public, I don't really know of course.
I do wonder though where some of these bags come from.  Some sellers deal entirely in products of all kinds from QVC; they must live close to the outlets or make a pilgrimage to one each month, just a guess.


----------



## aerinha

hydrangeagirl said:


> My latest purchase, the crimson twist strap hobo had a tag inside that said QVC outlet.  I paid $180 for this bag and the seller  had to make _some _money and as you say plus the fees to make it worth her while, so she much have picked these bags up for a song.  This seller had several twist strap hobos in various colors. the bag was in quite good shape, a few scuffs that I totally got out with a lot of rubbing and conditioning.  I'll bet a good many of these bags come from the QVC outlet and most of them take out the tags, this seller just happened not to. I wouldn't think that a seller would take less than a $40 profit to go through the hassle of dealing with the public, I don't really know of course.
> I do wonder though where some of these bags come from.  Some sellers deal entirely in products of all kinds from QVC; they must live close to the outlets or make a pilgrimage to one each month, just a guess.


My seller had Breezies, Tignello etc so he was all Q.  I paid $150 for a small flo satchel that other than a couple impression marks was perfect.  Shoulder strap still in plastic.  Between ebay and paypal seller fees he only got about $120 for it.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

aerinha said:


> My seller had Breezies, Tignello etc so he was all Q.  I paid $150 for a small flo satchel that other than a couple impression marks was perfect.  Shoulder strap still in plastic.  Between ebay and paypal seller fees he only got about $120 for it.


 
Well, I for one am grateful for the chance to be able buy a few of these bags that I totally missed out on.  I've only started being interested in these bags this year!!  I've missed so much!!

Now and then you actually get a seller that will accept returns but not often and I haven't yet had to do that.


I keep trolling QVC too  for warehouse finds  and this morning I found a  Toledo Chestnut med Mail bag that I just had to try.  It is an as-is and I'm not really expecting that it will be in good enough shape to keep  but if it's really damaged I'll most likely be able to get my postage back too, worth the try for me when we can return them with no hassle!!

There was also a white Florentine Smith bag that might interest someone.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I for one am grateful for the chance to be able buy a few of these bags that I totally missed out on.  I've only started being interested in these bags this year!!  I've missed so much!!
> 
> Now and then you actually get a seller that will accept returns but not often and I haven't yet had to do that.
> 
> 
> I keep trolling QVC too  for warehouse finds  and this morning I found a  Toledo Chestnut med Mail bag that I just had to try.  It is an as-is and I'm not really expecting that it will be in good enough shape to keep  but if it's really damaged I'll most likely be able to get my postage back too, worth the try for me when we can return them with no hassle!!
> 
> There was also a white Florentine Smith bag that might interest someone.




Good luck! Crossing my fingers for you to get a nice one. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks, I'll be sure to post pictures of whatever I do get!


----------



## jeep317

At the last "all Dooney's for $79" at the QVC Outlet I snagged a grey small Flo Satchel and a saddle Logo Lock. They run that sale for 3 days about 4 times a year. My guess is the ebayers stock up. Today at the Q outlet I grabbed a chestnut Florentine Bristol for $180. All Dooneys are 35% off, sometimes they go 50% off so ebay resellers are savvy & are making $.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I'm sure you're correct  and then people like me who live in the middle of nowhere with no Outlets around,  keep them in business!   I know I could call an Outlet and ask but I like to troll and find something I think I have to have, usually an older variety.  Oh well, everybody's got to make a living.


----------



## Bobetta

Hey, gals, Dooney is on. Started at 7pm. Just saw this.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Hey, gals, Dooney is on. Started at 7pm. Just saw this.




Hey B! I'm watching... [emoji2]


----------



## Suzwhat

Oh my.  Loving the Olive Perry.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Oh my.  Loving the Olive Perry.




I was thinking the same thing... I have it in my cart but the center divider is something to think about. It's that love/hate thing and I have so many bags with it and I really don't care for it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Oh my.  Loving the Olive Perry.




It was so pretty! I just got home and turned on my recording. I forgot it was on tonight so it was a pleasant surprise. I saw the little preview in the beginning.


----------



## Trudysmom

Watching now.


----------



## Bobetta

I dozed off as I managed to send out the post. Lol. Did I miss anything? I'm reviewing the site now to see what they aired. I sorta like that Verona bag. Not sure if I would take the plunge. I recently bought a different bag. I cheated. Still feeling it out. The Aimee Kestenberg Soho TSV from last week. Interesting bag. But I'm such a Dooney gal. Lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Bobetta:*  some of the Aimee K bags were very nice looking.   Now that you have one and can compare it to the Dooneys,  how the the Aimee K stack up in terms of quality and workmanship?


----------



## Bobetta

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Bobetta:*  some of the Aimee K bags were very nice looking.   Now that you have one and can compare it to the Dooneys,  how the the Aimee K stack up in terms of quality and workmanship?



I just found a thread that a member (Scooch) created on the TSV. I posted some pics too. I have to say, I think the quality is pretty good. It's a light bag but with substance. Interesting combo. I don't think any bag can compare to Dooney's leather and hardware but this bag feels pretty good and fun. So far. It's my first Aimee bag but her bags get great reviews on leather and workmanship. I might buy another someday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Bobetta:*  glad your new bag is a winner.   Glad to hear the quality is up there too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

It looks like a Shelby Shopper is headed my way. I was wait listed and had forgotten about it. I really did not think it would become available. Now it would most likely be considered an 'as is'. Correct? What is also causing some second thoughts are the 47 listings on eBay for them. Seems like quite a bit. Are you Shelby Shopper owners still happy with your purchase? Well, we shall see what the verdict is when it arrives. I just keep thinking about the new Dooney's and that I might prefer to wait for them to hit the outlets instead.


----------



## Vicmarie

YankeeDooney said:


> It looks like a Shelby Shopper is headed my way. I was wait listed and had forgotten about it. I really did not think it would become available. Now it would most likely be considered an 'as is'. Correct? What is also causing some second thoughts are the 47 listings on eBay for them. Seems like quite a bit. Are you Shelby Shopper owners still happy with your purchase? Well, we shall see what the verdict is when it arrives. I just keep thinking about the new Dooney's and that I might prefer to wait for them to hit the outlets instead.




I absolutely love my Shelby shopper ! I haven't used it much during the summer but plan to very soon !


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> It looks like a Shelby Shopper is headed my way. I was wait listed and had forgotten about it. I really did not think it would become available. Now it would most likely be considered an 'as is'. Correct? What is also causing some second thoughts are the 47 listings on eBay for them. Seems like quite a bit. Are you Shelby Shopper owners still happy with your purchase? Well, we shall see what the verdict is when it arrives. I just keep thinking about the new Dooney's and that I might prefer to wait for them to hit the outlets instead.



Oh, I love my grey Shelby Shopper. In fact, I'm carrying her today.


----------



## Scooch

YankeeDooney said:


> It looks like a Shelby Shopper is headed my way. I was wait listed and had forgotten about it. I really did not think it would become available. Now it would most likely be considered an 'as is'. Correct? What is also causing some second thoughts are the 47 listings on eBay for them. Seems like quite a bit. Are you Shelby Shopper owners still happy with your purchase? Well, we shall see what the verdict is when it arrives. I just keep thinking about the new Dooney's and that I might prefer to wait for them to hit the outlets instead.




Still in love with my taupe!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

WOO HOO!!       I just noticed that my woven embossed drawstring bag has been put on CLEARANCE on QVC.   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...k.product.A269592.html?upsh=1&sc=A269592-CSWB

Since I bought it about 2 weeks ago, I called and the Customer Service agent gave me a price adjustment.      Yippee!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Well, that was nice!

When I had my not so olive Toledo Smith bag I called and asked if I could have the bag at an as is price due to the fact that it wasn't really olive and especially since there were a few noticeable scratches on the front of the bag that only showed up in the early morning light.  I offered to send her pictures but she said all she could take off was 10% so I had to send her back.  I look at pictures of that not so olive bag now and I miss her!!  I have seen some of these new Toledo bag returns as as is but none of the olives and I know  lot of them went back.  I wonder what they are doing with them.  Probably sending them to their outlet I guess.


----------



## Mrs. Q

YankeeDooney said:


> It looks like a Shelby Shopper is headed my way. I was wait listed and had forgotten about it. I really did not think it would become available. Now it would most likely be considered an 'as is'. Correct? What is also causing some second thoughts are the 47 listings on eBay for them. Seems like quite a bit. Are you Shelby Shopper owners still happy with your purchase? Well, we shall see what the verdict is when it arrives. I just keep thinking about the new Dooney's and that I might prefer to wait for them to hit the outlets instead.



Yup! Still loving my plum!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> WOO HOO!!       I just noticed that my woven embossed drawstring bag has been put on CLEARANCE on QVC.   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...k.product.A269592.html?upsh=1&sc=A269592-CSWB
> 
> Since I bought it about 2 weeks ago, I called and the Customer Service agent gave me a price adjustment.      Yippee!!!



I just got the email with my credit adjustment; it came to $89.56!       That paid for my matching wallet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got the email with my credit adjustment; it came to $89.56!       That paid for my matching wallet.



Booooyah


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Who watching


----------



## Trudysmom

I am watching.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Who watching



ME!!   (And T, lol.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> ME!!   (And T, lol.)



Yesssss  talking to her too  lolol


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yesssss  talking to her too  lolol



She told me the one you want.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> She told me the one you want.


&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56845; its hottttttt


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; its hottttttt



  Fo sho.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

At the outlet and watching on my phone... Yeah, it's that serious!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlet and watching on my phone... Yeah, it's that serious!



LOL!!   Find any goodies at the outlet?


----------



## elbgrl

HI ladies, I've been trying to be good, but it's going to be hard.  

CFC sending you a PM with my Philly dates!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> HI ladies, I've been trying to be good, but it's going to be hard.
> 
> CFC sending you a PM with my Philly dates!



Hi Rosie!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlet and watching on my phone... Yeah, it's that serious!



Hey Sunshine  what's good at outlets??


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> HI ladies, I've been trying to be good, but it's going to be hard.
> 
> CFC sending you a PM with my Philly dates!



Date!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did anyone buy the OTO?    I really like the lining on that bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> WOO HOO!!       I just noticed that my woven embossed drawstring bag has been put on CLEARANCE on QVC.   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...k.product.A269592.html?upsh=1&sc=A269592-CSWB
> 
> 
> 
> Since I bought it about 2 weeks ago, I called and the Customer Service agent gave me a price adjustment.      Yippee!!!




That's awesome!! Congrats! [emoji322]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlet and watching on my phone... Yeah, it's that serious!




Now that's hard core Dooneynista!


----------



## Bobetta

Omg. Love anything Florentine and I see that new Barlow. Ouch!  500 beans?


----------



## Bobetta

Not watching but checking out the site. Not home!  Grggh!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Omg. Love anything Florentine and I see that new Barlow. Ouch!  500 beans?




Ouch is right!


----------



## elbgrl

The florentine is gorgeous but the price!  And why couldn't they spring for a nicer lining in such a beautiful bag?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> Omg. Love anything Florentine and I see that new Barlow. Ouch!  500 beans?



Ouch is right but she hotttt


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> The florentine is gorgeous but the price!  And why couldn't they spring for a nicer lining in such a beautiful bag?



I like the lining; it looks like the old-style gingham.   I'm more worried about "3 lb 4 oz."  YIKES.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ouch is right but she hotttt



Which color did you get?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Which color did you get?



The price stopped me  I can wait for outlet&#128514;


----------



## elbgrl

I love the red lining.  Who am I kidding, this ones not in my future unless it is an outlet find!


----------



## Twoboyz

Me too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hey girls, I hear the new bags are hitting retail now, and in about a month they will be at the outlets.

So what colors do we like so far in the Barlow? I liked the Bordeaux, Black, and Chestnut.

Oh and another thing. It's a 3 pounder......ouch!


----------



## MiaBorsa

The Dooney VIP sale is this month, so that will be a small break.  Plus free shipping from Dooney.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey girls, I hear the new bags are hitting retail now, and in about a month they will be at the outlets.
> 
> So what colors do we like so far in the Barlow? I liked the Bordeaux, Black, and Chestnut.
> 
> Oh and another thing. It's a 3 pounder......ouch!



Elephant and chestnut


----------



## elbgrl

Bordeaux!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I guess I'm the only one who wasn't bowled over by this bag.  Too big, too heavy, too pricey and just not my style, but I did love the straps.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> I absolutely love my Shelby shopper ! I haven't used it much during the summer but plan to very soon !





Live It Up said:


> Oh, I love my grey Shelby Shopper. In fact, I'm carrying her today.





Scooch said:


> Still in love with my taupe!!





Mrs. Q said:


> Yup! Still loving my plum!



Thanks for your responses ladies....good to hear. Well the Navy Shelby arrived in its dust bag. Whoever had it before me was kind enough to leave all the wrapping on everything. I will post pics later, but I am still undecided. It's beautiful with one minor flaw. A single letter of the text logo is misaligned. Other than that, it's good to go. I am on the fence because of the size....it may be too big for me. I plan on keeping it wrapped and will just carry around the house to see if it is for me, but like I said, it is a lovely bag. Love the contrast of the blue against the trim.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> I guess I'm the only one who wasn't bowled over by this bag.  Too big, too heavy, too pricey and just not my style, but I did love the straps.



I do know what you mean HG.  There are other versions I prefer over this one, but it grew on me a bit during the presentation. It is not on my list, now, but who knows in the future.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Elephant and chestnut




Yes!!! But the Elephant has to sit on that price a couple times for me to get her.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! But the Elephant has to sit on that price a couple times for me to get her.



I bet we could buy a cow for that price.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! But the Elephant has to sit on that price a couple times for me to get her.



All colors sitting for a while for me &#128514;


----------



## Bobetta

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey girls, I hear the new bags are hitting retail now, and in about a month they will be at the outlets.
> 
> So what colors do we like so far in the Barlow? I liked the Bordeaux, Black, and Chestnut.
> 
> Oh and another thing. It's a 3 pounder......ouch!



It's not my total style but there's something about it I like. And it's different. And they had me at "Florentine." Lol. Lost me at 500. I would hope for a good outlet price. I'm digging Elephant!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I guess I'm the only one who wasn't bowled over by this bag.  Too big, too heavy, too pricey and just not my style, but I did love the straps.



I think it looks better in the Dooney website pics.     I think I would like to see it IRL before ordering from QVC and having to pay $25 shipping just to look at it.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! But the Elephant has to sit on that price a couple times for me to get her.



Lololol


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey girls, I hear the new bags are hitting retail now, and in about a month they will be at the outlets.
> 
> So what colors do we like so far in the Barlow? I liked the Bordeaux, Black, and Chestnut.
> 
> Oh and another thing. It's a 3 pounder......ouch!


Ok, after seeing another presentation, I am now torn between the Bordeaux and the Elephant.
I like how the reddish trim accents contrast against the elephant color and the Bordeaux is always yummy. If I were ever inclined to purchase one.....ya know, if I had to.


----------



## gm2amm

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, that was nice!
> 
> When I had my not so olive Toledo Smith bag I called and asked if I could have the bag at an as is price due to the fact that it wasn't really olive and especially since there were a few noticeable scratches on the front of the bag that only showed up in the early morning light.  I offered to send her pictures but she said all she could take off was 10% so I had to send her back.  I look at pictures of that not so olive bag now and I miss her!!  I have seen some of these new Toledo bag returns as as is but none of the olives and I know  lot of them went back.  I wonder what they are doing with them.  Probably sending them to their outlet I guess.


Not necessarily. I've gotten plenty of bags from QVC that were obvious returns that were sent to me at the regular "brand new" full price. I've asked about it and was told that if a bag is returned in excellent, as new condition then they are put back into the regular stock.  They don't automatically become as it just because they were returned. Makes sense I guess. However, you do hear a lot of ladies receive as is bags that are still packed and wrapped like a new one, so who really knows QVC's reasoning!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

gm2amm said:


> Not necessarily. I've gotten plenty of bags from QVC that were obvious returns that were sent to me at the regular "brand new" full price. I've asked about it and was told that if a bag is returned in excellent, as new condition then they are put back into the regular stock.  They don't automatically become as it just because they were returned. Makes sense I guess. However, you do hear a lot of ladies receive as is bags that are still packed and wrapped like a new one, so who really knows QVC's reasoning!


 
I'm sure you're correct but many of us have received new bags that were obvious returns that were not in good shape so that makes me think that they really don't inspect the returned bags.  Perhaps they just read what the returner comments on the return slip, a few times I've said that the bag was perfect but I just didn't like the color or whatever and sometimes I tell it like it is if the bag is defective.  By the sounds of what some ladies receive as new bags I think depending on who is working at the time, many of them might all go back as new. 

Many time it is  hit or miss with QVC but I will always put up with it for the easy pay and the ease of returning items, and if you need to talk to a customer service person they don't keep you on line forever!

I'm still wondering where all those not olive new Toledo Smith bags ended up, there must have been dozens of them! Mine for one was scratched (lightly but on the front) and Swags got one that was just awful.  These should have been as is for sure.


----------



## aerinha

Why why why is the florentine Barlow so big?  Make it in a smaller size and I would buy it in a heart beat.  I liked the natural and chestnut.  I thought I liked elephant on the dooney site but wasn't wowed on the Q presentation.

I wish they had done more close ups of the non natural colors though.  Once they handed the chesnut and black off to the models we really didn't get to see them.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Ok, after seeing another presentation, I am now torn between the Bordeaux and the Elephant.
> 
> I like how the reddish trim accents contrast against the elephant color and the Bordeaux is always yummy. If I were ever inclined to purchase one.....ya know, if I had to.




I love how the peek of red looks against the elephant when the zippers are open. So pretty! However the Bordeaux is so rich looking against the Tmoro straps. I can see why you're torn.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

aerinha said:


> Why why why is the florentine Barlow so big?  Make it in a smaller size and I would buy it in a heart beat.  I liked the natural and chestnut.  I thought I liked elephant on the dooney site but wasn't wowed on the Q presentation.
> 
> I wish they had done more close ups of the non natural colors though.  Once they handed the chesnut and black off to the models we really didn't get to see them.


 

I agree on the size, which equates to the whopping 3 lb 4 oz!!!  Loaded, it would be like walking around carrying a 5 lb bag of potatoes or a 5 lb bag of sugar, try it and see!!!

They indicated several times that they would only be ordering a certain number of these bags so maybe if it's successful, they will make it in the smaller size.  They are offering this bag in red on Dooney.com...but not the Bordeaux.

I just loved the side zipper detail!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I love the size of the City small  Barlow. If it was florentine with the duck patch I would love to buy it. I don't know what the City Barlow has for the lining. I don't buy bags with chevron, but I love the red lining or the light color linings. The handles are the rolled handles that I have to have also. SO pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I think the Barlow is a bag I'm going to have to see in person before I buy.  I keep thinking that the straps look a little close-set for shoulder wear, especially over a coat.  I don't like close set straps...ugh.  Also, the weight of the bag is a definite "no";  I don't want to spend $$$$ on a bag I dread to carry.   HOWEVER...   ...   IF I were buying, I'd choose the black or natural.  I can just imagine the sheen on that black, or how the natural will look in a couple of years when all patinaed and gorgeous.  

As for the City Barlow... (from the Barlow Thread we had earlier), the Dallas boutique SA said that smooth City leather is heavy, supple, and looks like "a leather coat."  So I'm really curious about the City bags, too.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Another 2 hour show starting in about 15 minutes on the East Coast, hope there is something new...and not the same old stuff...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I think the Barlow is a bag I'm going to have to see in person before I buy.  I keep thinking that the straps look a little close-set for shoulder wear, especially over a coat.  I don't like close set straps...ugh.  Also, the weight of the bag is a definite "no";  I don't want to spend $$$$ on a bag I dread to carry.   HOWEVER...   ...   IF I were buying, I'd choose the black or natural.  I can just imagine the sheen on that black, or how the natural will look in a couple of years when all patinaed and gorgeous.
> 
> As for the City Barlow... (from the Barlow Thread we had earlier), the Dallas boutique SA said that smooth City leather is heavy, supple, and looks like "a leather coat."  So I'm really curious about the City bags, too.



I am obessed with this bag. I called the outlets to see if maybe they had one. I guess i will keep calling. I am use to heavy bags. I need Elephant, chestnut or red!!!!!  I need the BrownT embossed crc one too


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am obessed with this bag. I called the outlets to see if maybe they had one. I guess i will keep calling. I am use to heavy bags. I need Elephant, chestnut or red!!!!!  I need the BrownT embossed crc one too



Well, if ANYONE can find a deal on a bag, it is YOU, girl.      I can't wait to see your reveals!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, if ANYONE can find a deal on a bag, it is YOU, girl.      I can't wait to see your reveals!!


&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;my hunt started!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Looks like they made the Lilliana Shopper In east/west Lilianna shape now...


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I think the Barlow is a bag I'm going to have to see in person before I buy.  I keep thinking that the straps look a little close-set for shoulder wear, especially over a coat.  I don't like close set straps...ugh.  Also, the weight of the bag is a definite "no";  I don't want to spend $$$$ on a bag I dread to carry.   HOWEVER...   ...   IF I were buying, I'd choose the black or natural.  I can just imagine the sheen on that black, or how the natural will look in a couple of years when all patinaed and gorgeous.
> 
> As for the City Barlow... (from the Barlow Thread we had earlier), the Dallas boutique SA said that smooth City leather is heavy, supple, and looks like "a leather coat."  So I'm really curious about the City bags, too.




I was thinking the straps were a little close set too. I really want to see the city leather in person too.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm obsessed with the medium Cayden Python in saddle. Gorgeous! I need to stalk the outlets now for sure. I don't even care if the scales lift up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm obsessed with the medium Cayden Python in saddle. Gorgeous! I need to stalk the outlets now for sure. I don't even care if the scales lift up.



    My python is at least 3 years old and has never had lifted scales.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My python is at least 3 years old and has never had lifted scales.




That's good to hear. These are the ones people say show white underneath, which is a little worrisome but nothing a marker can't fix. 
Now I'm obsessed with the embossed pebble leather drawstring. Yesterday I was obsessed with the black woven embossed drawstring. 
Why am I obsessed with every bag?! [emoji37]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> That's good to hear. These are the ones people say show white underneath, which is a little worrisome but nothing a marker can't fix.
> Now I'm obsessed with the embossed pebble leather drawstring. Yesterday I was obsessed with the black woven embossed drawstring.
> Why am I obsessed with every bag?! [emoji37]


Fyi T. Outlets are getting Verona. DE has reg Elisa but I need large but not shippable yet


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fyi T. Outlets are getting Verona. DE has reg Elisa but I need large but not shippable yet


I tried the regular Elisa in Macy's; it seems heavy as a brick to me.  Gorgeous, though.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I tried the regular Elisa in Macy's; it seems heavy as a brick to me.  Gorgeous, though.



Our friend told me. I guess me and heavy are friends


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh geesh... I have Chestnut (Barlow) in my cart but wandering if it passes the elbow test. What do you all think???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh geesh... I have Chestnut in my cart but wandering if it passes the elbow test. What do you all think???



Whats in ya cart Sunshine?


----------



## Bobetta

Grrgh. I'm here late and want this crazy 4 lb bag. Like carrying a "sack of potatoes." Lol! I have to scroll back to see who said that. But I  want it! No clue now about the color. I'm liking chestnut too. But my first choice was elephant. Ugh.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> Grrgh. I'm here late and want this crazy 4 lb bag. Like carrying a "sack of potatoes." Lol! I have to scroll back to see who said that. But I  want it! No clue now about the color. I'm liking chestnut too. But my first choice was elephant. Ugh.



I want it so bad but i need at outlet price


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Whats in ya cart Sunshine?




Barlow... It's in my cart and it just sold out, so I need to decide. I hate this. Maybe it's a sign that I don't need it.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Placed my order for a Barlow in elephant. It's an advance order slated to arrive 10/28. Can't wait. Will be my new everyday work bag / travel tote.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Barlow... It's in my cart and it just sold out, so I need to decide. I hate this. Maybe it's a sign that I don't need it.



We will find at outlets in a few months or I think Mia said there is a fp sale comimg up. Lets hope we can get it there. I just could not pull the trigger at $500.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Barlow... It's in my cart and it just sold out, so I need to decide. I hate this. Maybe it's a sign that I don't need it.


Save your money woman. Wait it out.


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I want it so bad but i need at outlet price



I'm with you there!! I was going to put one in my cart like Pcan but once I do that, I end up buying it. Lol! I have too much Easy Pay debt to add 80 beans a month to it. If it wasn't for that, it would've been on! Lol. 
Happy hunting.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fyi T. Outlets are getting Verona. DE has reg Elisa but I need large but not shippable yet




Thanks C! It's still high in my wish list. I haven't been there since June. That's on purpose so I don't spend money. [emoji57] I'm dying to go though!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh geesh... I have Chestnut (Barlow) in my cart but wandering if it passes the elbow test. What do you all think???



I like chestnut - a lot. I actually like all three of the final three. Lol. 
What's the elbow test? How it carries over the shoulder?


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> Placed my order for a Barlow in elephant. It's an advance order slated to arrive 10/28. Can't wait. Will be my new everyday work bag / travel tote.




Congrats! I can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks C! It's still high in my wish list. I haven't been there since June. That's on purpose so I don't spend money. [emoji57] I'm dying to go though!



Goooooooo


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Goooooooo




You don't know how hard it's been. I'm afraid if I go now I'll walk out with half the store. Deprivation and me are not a good mix.


----------



## Twoboyz

That Kendall mini drawstring is adorable!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We will find at outlets in a few months or I think Mia said there is a fp sale comimg up. Lets hope we can get it there. I just could not pull the trigger at $500.




It fortunately was removed from my cart anyway.... I don't think it passed the elbow test.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That Kendall mini drawstring is adorable!




I saw them at the outlet yesterday. They are so small and cute.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> I like chestnut - a lot. I actually like all three of the final three. Lol.
> What's the elbow test? How it carries over the shoulder?




The elbow test is if you can out it on the shoulder with one hand without the elbow getting stuck in the strap. That's a deal breaker for me. Don't like having to use two hands to put on a bag. I'm too lazy. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I saw them at the outlet yesterday. They are so small and cute.




It's there?! Now I really know I'll leave with half the store if I go.


----------



## Pixie RN

I figured with tax and shipping the Barlow would cost me $510.47. If I sent  in a trade in and got $214, then took that off the $458, that's $244 plus 7.50, equals $251.50. BIG difference in price, at least to me. I don't live close to an outlet, and really wonder if it would ever become shippable.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> It fortunately was removed from my cart anyway.... I don't think it passed the elbow test.



I agree...I think those straps are too close together to one-arm it.       (But sometimes we just have to suffer for beauty. )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You don't know how hard it's been. I'm afraid if I go now I'll walk out with half the store. Deprivation and me are not a good mix.



Well, you see what happened to me.  On the wagon a few months and then lose my damn mind.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, you see what happened to me.  On the wagon a few months and then lose my damn mind.


Lonnnng wagon!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> I figured with tax and shipping the Barlow would cost me $510.47. If I sent  in a trade in and got $214, then took that off the $458, that's $244 plus 7.50, equals $251.50. BIG difference in price, at least to me. I don't live close to an outlet, and really wonder if it would ever become shippable.



Smart thinking, Pix.   Also, the  Dooney VIP sale is sometime this month; that will be either 20% or 25% off, plus free shipping.   There will definitely be much better deals than QVC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lonnnng wagon!!



   I'm weak, GF.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It's there?! Now I really know I'll leave with half the store if I go.




Yes, they had Olive, Aubergine, Caramel and Elephant. I tried on Caramel and Elephant. That's what drew me to the Caramel Lexington.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, you see what happened to me.  On the wagon a few months and then lose my damn mind.



Losing your mind, hmmm.....ok. I am going to come up with a diagnosis for handbag related psychosis .


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, they had Olive, Aubergine, Caramel and Elephant. I tried on Caramel and Elephant. That's what drew me to the Caramel Lexington.




Oh man....olive is the one I wanted. 




MrsKC said:


> Losing your mind, hmmm.....ok. I am going to come up with a diagnosis for handbag related psychosis .




[emoji23]


----------



## elbgrl

Trade in would be a great way to go!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Losing your mind, hmmm.....ok. I am going to come up with a diagnosis for handbag related psychosis .



It's a Pavlovian response to leather goods.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> The elbow test is if you can out it on the shoulder with one hand without the elbow getting stuck in the strap. That's a deal breaker for me. Don't like having to use two hands to put on a bag. I'm too lazy. [emoji16]



I have the same test.  Too funny


----------



## Marisaa

Just wonder... Am I the only one who is bored with Ashley? Where is Sue? I can not take it any longer... I recorded three shows and had to delete them without watching. She is soooooo booooooring...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Pavlovian response to leather goods.


Yes, agreed--complete with salivation!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

There are still 3 colors  on QVC that can be ordered for the Florentine Barlow, natural, elephant, and _burgundy_...


----------



## RozEnix

Bobetta said:


> Omg. Love anything Florentine and I see that new Barlow. Ouch!  500 beans?


Big time ouchies. I love Florentine, but I have my limits. The only thing I don't like about her is the side zippers. I would never open them because of the tulip shape it makes of the bag and I don't care for that. I am sure that design jacks up the price of the bag, so if there is one without this feature I might consider. And since I am way out of the loop lately, there probably is one. So I won't even look.


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> I bet we could buy a cow for that price.


Close. My side is coming tomorrow and is about a grand. But that is about 350 pounds and not 3 1/2


----------



## aerinha

hydrangeagirl said:


> I agree on the size, which equates to the whopping 3 lb 4 oz!!!  Loaded, it would be like walking around carrying a 5 lb bag of potatoes or a 5 lb bag of sugar, try it and see!!!
> 
> They indicated several times that they would only be ordering a certain number of these bags so maybe if it's successful, they will make it in the smaller size.  They are offering this bag in red on Dooney.com...but not the Bordeaux.
> 
> I just loved the side zipper detail!!


You'd have to switch arms with that baby or you'd have one Popeye arm lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Pixie RN said:


> I figured with tax and shipping the Barlow would cost me $510.47. If I sent  in a trade in and got $214, then took that off the $458, that's $244 plus 7.50, equals $251.50. BIG difference in price, at least to me. I don't live close to an outlet, and really wonder if it would ever become shippable.



Ooooohhh, you got me thinking now. Lol. I want this bag. But I guess it'll take patience. And I don't have that. Lol. Time to read up on the trade-in thread and start plotting. That and the outlets,  of course. I've been without a new Dooney baby for too long. Well, putting aside my consignment find this weekend, but that doesn't count. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> The elbow test is if you can out it on the shoulder with one hand without the elbow getting stuck in the strap. That's a deal breaker for me. Don't like having to use two hands to put on a bag. I'm too lazy. [emoji16]



Haha. I need to do that test. I never thought about it. I wonder how many of my bags pass that test? I'm guessing not many. 
My test is where I can fetch items in my bag while on my shoulder. I hate having to take it down, plop it on top of something or my knee, then back on my shoulder. What would that be called? The "dig" test?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Marisaa said:


> Just wonder... Am I the only one who is bored with Ashley? Where is Sue? I can not take it any longer... I recorded three shows and had to delete them without watching. She is soooooo booooooring...



I don't care for her, either.   I don't like the way she handles the bags...always rumpling them up so that they look wonky.   I much prefer watching Sue.


----------



## oldbaglover

Marisaa said:


> Just wonder... Am I the only one who is bored with Ashley? Where is Sue? I can not take it any longer... I recorded three shows and had to delete them without watching. She is soooooo booooooring...


I wonder if Sue has had some travel issues since she lives in Florida and the weather has been so rainy in parts of the northeast.  Doesn't the QVC show broadcast from Connecticut.  I like Ashley and the other hosts except for Albany who tries to steal the show.


----------



## YankeeDooney

oldbaglover said:


> I wonder if Sue has had some travel issues since she lives in Florida and the weather has been so rainy in parts of the northeast.  Doesn't the QVC show broadcast from Connecticut.  I like Ashley and the other hosts except for Albany who tries to steal the show.


The show is broadcast from PA facility.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

oldbaglover said:


> I wonder if Sue has had some travel issues since she lives in Florida and the weather has been so rainy in parts of the northeast.  Doesn't the QVC show broadcast from Connecticut.  I like Ashley and the other hosts except for Albany who tries to steal the show.



No. Qvc is based in PA


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Haha. I need to do that test. I never thought about it. I wonder how many of my bags pass that test? I'm guessing not many.
> My test is where I can fetch items in my bag while on my shoulder. I hate having to take it down, plop it on top of something or my knee, then back on my shoulder. What would that be called? The "dig" test?




Lol. Lol.


----------



## swags

I like the new Florentine bag. Other than that, I thought all 3 shows were almost identical. Same bags each show.


----------



## RozEnix

swags said:


> I like the new Florentine bag. Other than that, I thought all 3 shows were almost identical. Same bags each show.


I did see the Barlow in the City Leather collection. What type of leather is that?


----------



## swags

RozEnix said:


> I did see the Barlow in the City Leather collection. What type of leather is that?



Florentine leather, I really like the look of that bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Florentine leather, I really like the look of that bag!



The City leather is not florentine; it's a new leather for this season.


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> The City leather is not florentine; it's a new leather for this season.



http://www.qvc.com/Ships-1021-Dooney-&-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Large-Barlow-Satchel.product.A272205.html?sc=A272205-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-1-_-A272205&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/05/a272205.001?$uslarge$


I thought this barlow was what we were talking about.  I don't remember the city bags being on the qvc shows over the weekend but I could be wrong, I did some fast forwarding.

(Ok, now I see the question probably wasn't about the shows)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney show, 2 hours, 6 pm EDT today,  Saturday, Oct 17.


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney show, 2 hours, 6 pm EDT today,  Saturday, Oct 17.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney show, 2 hours, 6 pm EDT today,  Saturday, Oct 17.


I hope to be watching!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


>


 
I'll be watching too, but don't expect to see any block busters this time, next month though I  can't wait to see the Toledo domed satchel...


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> I'll be watching too, but don't expect to see any block busters this time, next month though I  can't wait to see the Toledo domed satchel...


I'm always hoping for florentine.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'll be watching!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Those Lexington's look like someone has been shining those up. They never look like that at the outlet. They look good all spiffed up.


----------



## Daquiri

Toledo Sophie on clearance & 6 easy pay. Not bad.


----------



## MrsKC

Pepper and I are watching .


----------



## macde90

I just tuned in.  The Sophie hobo is lovely. I just left $1500 at Honda for repairs so l'm window shopping at the Q.

The hostesses just said they use the storage bags for their shoes. I would love to know how they )store their bags.


----------



## macde90

MrsKC said:


> Pepper and I are watching .


Sophie is too cute! What is her favorite bag?


----------



## MrsKC

macde90 said:


> Sophie is too cute! What is her favorite bag?



Well he is a he.....yes, I know the blanket is pink.....long story.  He loves whatever mommy loves!


----------



## macde90

Please tell Pepper I am so sorry for calling him a her AND  getting his name wrong.


----------



## MrsKC

macde90 said:


> Please tell Pepper I am so sorry for calling him a her AND  getting his name wrong.



No problem and I am sorry you just spent $1500 at Honda


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Those Lexington's look like someone has been shining those up. They never look like that at the outlet. They look good all spiffed up.




I think it's the studio lighting.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Pepper and I are watching .




Awww, too cute! Love this photo.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Pepper and I are watching .


 
Pepper looks so content just  living the life of luxury in her fancy bed... just adorable!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I think the Toledo Sophie is really lovely and if I hadn't just been so bad on Dooney.com I'd have probably ordered either the Olive or the Gray, yes I _do_ like the Gray, it's a dark taupe brown and I guess I'm the only one who likes it!  I know they'll be a few hanging around for a while and maybe I'll be lucky enough to pick up the Gray at a later time at a lower price.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww, too cute! Love this photo.



Thank you.  He is my baby .


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Pepper looks so content just  living the life of luxury in her fancy bed... just adorable!!



Yes, life of luxury now.....he is a rescue and showed up on our front porch several years ago.  Now, he is completely spoiled! !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> I think the Toledo Sophie is really lovely and if I hadn't just been so bad on Dooney.com I'd have probably ordered either the Olive or the Gray, yes I _do_ like the Gray, it's a dark taupe brown and I guess I'm the only one who likes it!  I know they'll be a few hanging around for a while and maybe I'll be lucky enough to pick up the Gray at a later time at a lower price.




You're not alone... I like the Grey too!


----------



## swags

MrsKC said:


> Pepper and I are watching .



So cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Pepper and I are watching .




Awww, Pepper is so cute! I love his choice of blanket [emoji4]



macde90 said:


> I just tuned in.  The Sophie hobo is lovely. I just left $1500 at Honda for repairs so l'm window shopping at the Q.
> 
> The hostesses just said they use the storage bags for their shoes. I would love to know how they )store their bags.




I'm sorry about your car. [emoji17]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Yes, life of luxury now.....he is a rescue and showed up on our front porch several years ago.  Now, he is completely spoiled! !


 

There's nothing that makes your heart sing quite like giving a stray or a rescue dog or cat a happy home is there!!


----------



## Kylacove

How would you compare the Toledo Leather Sophie to the European Leather Sophie? The accessories aren't really important to me. Are they both the same dimensions? Reviewers stated the measurements were off on the European leather version.


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> So cute!





Twoboyz said:


> Awww, Pepper is so cute! I love his choice of blanket [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about your car. [emoji17]





hydrangeagirl said:


> There's nothing that makes your heart sing quite like giving a stray or a rescue dog or cat a happy home is there!!




Thank you ladies, yes, he is most definitely precious!


----------



## YankeeDooney

There's a show on now that started at 11:00p.m. EST. Just found it accidentally.
15 minutes left.

Now showing Florentine Tilton Crossbody Bag. $458.00 with 6 easy pays of $76.33


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> There's a show on now that started at 11:00p.m. EST. Just found it accidentally.
> 15 minutes left.




Oooh, I have been looking for Dooney to make something like this for travel or an overnight bag. The Tilton bag. Hummm.


----------



## Twoboyz

It's pretty, but it's so huge. It would make a great travel bag or work bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

They are using this gingham lining again now on many bags it seems. It's interesting to see it on this florentine bag. I actually like it because it's thick and has texture.  I think it's the same as what's in my Juliette hobo.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> It's pretty, but it's so huge. It would make a great travel bag or work bag.


I was thinking that if you stuff it it would make a great seat cushion. 
It is too big for me and the price....yikes, but the leather looks scrumptious.

I could see walking around the city with that bag too....nice comfy strap. Good commuter bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I was thinking that if you stuff it it would make a great seat cushion.
> It is too big for me and the price....yikes, but the leather looks scrumptious.




Yes it does. That blue was so gorgeous.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

TBz I think you hit the nail right on the head with the seat cushion!!    Lovely leather but definitely not my style of bag.  I can actually see a man wearing one of the darker colors, and I for one am not crazy about that strap. I like Pcann's TSV in elephant so much better!!


----------



## Scooch

I agree, the leather looked amazing but I couldn't get over the size! It looked huge on everyone and being only 5' 2 I think I'll have to pass


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Yes it does. That blue was so gorgeous.





hydrangeagirl said:


> TBz I think you hit the nail right on the head with the seat cushion!!    Lovely leather but definitely not my style of bag.  I can actually see a man wearing one of the darker colors, and I for one am not crazy about that strap. I like Pcann's TSV in elephant so much better!!





Scooch said:


> I agree, the leather looked amazing but I couldn't get over the size! It looked huge on everyone and being only 5' 2 I think I'll have to pass



I just watched the video and I like it more than I thought, esp the blk/blk. I think a pebbled version of this would be great .......I'm tempted.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Yes, it's huge but I didn't think it was meant to be worn as an actual everyday handbag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> I just watched the video and I like it more than I thought, esp the blk/blk. I think a pebbled version of this would be great .......I'm tempted.....




I really like it too! My other Dooney overnighter has ran it's course and I've been looking for something else to travel with with I don't need to take an actual suitcase.


----------



## swags

I liked the Tilton but would prefer a leather strap.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, it's huge but I didn't think it was meant to be worn as an actual everyday handbag.





PcanTannedBty said:


> I really like it too! My other Dooney overnighter has ran it's course and I've been looking for something else to travel with with I don't need to take an actual suitcase.




Yeah, I see it as a messenger/tote or overnight bag. Didn't Dooney do something in flo with a similar large strap a few years ago? I wanna say "the corn bag".......but that just can't be right confused1:


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Yeah, I see it as a messenger/tote or overnight bag. Didn't Dooney do something in flo with a similar large strap a few years ago? I wanna say "the corn bag".......but that just can't be right confused1:



Yes, they have done that strap a couple of times in the past few years.  I have never liked that strap.  Plus, that bag weighs 3 pounds empty...yikes.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, they have done that strap a couple of times in the past few years.  I have never liked that strap.  Plus, that bag weighs 3 pounds empty...yikes.



I agree three pounds is pretty hefty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I don't care for the look of the webbed strap,  but I have to say it's one of the most comfortable straps to carry on my shoulder or cross body.   I have Dooney satchel with this strap and it's turned out to be very useful.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> TBz I think you hit the nail right on the head with the seat cushion!!    Lovely leather but definitely not my style of bag.  I can actually see a man wearing one of the darker colors, and I for one am not crazy about that strap. I like Pcann's TSV in elephant so much better!!




[emoji23]


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Yeah, I see it as a messenger/tote or overnight bag. Didn't Dooney do something in flo with a similar large strap a few years ago? I wanna say "the corn bag".......but that just can't be right confused1:



It was the "feedbag".


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> It was the "feedbag".



   Well, that was close!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

QVC has listed several new bags, take a look.  I can't seem to attach the link but you all know how to get there!  I love the looks of a couple of the new bags but they are all heavy.  The Toledo satchel is a winner, I think you ladies will have more choices to make!!



http://www.qvc.com/handbags/dooney-...ney&uattrmb=&mt.end=&ddkey=http:CatalogSearch


I guess it did work.....


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> QVC has listed several new bags, take a look.  I can't seem to attach the link but you all know how to get there!  I love the looks of a couple of the new bags but they are all heavy.  The Toledo satchel is a winner, I think you ladies will have more choices to make!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/handbags/dooney-...ney&uattrmb=&mt.end=&ddkey=http:CatalogSearch
> 
> 
> I guess it did work.....


Oh no! 
They mixed the satchel with Toledo? I'm done for.
Nnghhh!! Because I lovvvvvvvve my Satchel, which is why I don't wear it often. (Makes sense right?)
Ohhhh. Teal!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> QVC has listed several new bags, take a look.  I can't seem to attach the link but you all know how to get there!  I love the looks of a couple of the new bags but they are all heavy.  The Toledo satchel is a winner, I think you ladies will have more choices to make!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/handbags/dooney-...ney&uattrmb=&mt.end=&ddkey=http:CatalogSearch
> 
> 
> I guess it did work.....




Thanks H! The Toledo satchel is gorgeous! I'm also excited to see the Dawson. The TSV weekend will be exciting with lots of new bags to see.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG*:  thanks for posting.   There are some very tempting bags.


*Blazen:*  I save the things I like best also.  "Save for good"   Save so I don't ruin them.   Makes no sense and I'm trying to change that.  But it's a hard habit to break.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *HG*:  thanks for posting.   There are some very tempting bags.
> 
> 
> *Blazen:*  I save the things I like best also.  "Save for good"   Save so I don't ruin them.   Makes no sense and I'm trying to change that.  But it's a hard habit to break.




I'm a "save so I don't ruin it" girl too. That's why I haven't carried my Alto yet. It's going in a year. Crazy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a "save so I don't ruin it" girl too. That's why I haven't carried my Alto yet. It's going in a year. Crazy.


I am this way too...and I need to remember to just enjoy them. I saw a PBS special once with Loretta LaRoche talking about saving her party pants because you never know. She is very comical and talks about stress. You all would enjoy her talks. Anyway, there are many clips on YouTube but I always think about what she said. Basically to live in the now and wear those part pants. Enjoy life...wear those nice new bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I noticed the siggy zipzip a few days ago.  I guess they are gearing up for "Dooney Days" this month.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I am this way too...and I need to remember to just enjoy them. I saw a PBS special once with Loretta LaRoche talking about saving her part pants because you never know. She is very comical and talks about stress. You all would enjoy her talks. Anyway, there are many clips on YouTube but I always think about what she said. Basically to live in the now and wear those part pants. Enjoy life...wear those nice new bags.



OK, but what are "part pants?"   Not sure I want to wear those.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yuck; I see the Dawson weighs 3 pounds.  Neeeeeeeeeeeeeext.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I am this way too...and I need to remember to just enjoy them. I saw a PBS special once with Loretta LaRoche talking about saving her part pants because you never know. She is very comical and talks about stress. You all would enjoy her talks. Anyway, there are many clips on YouTube but I always think about what she said. Basically to live in the now and wear those part pants. Enjoy life...wear those nice new bags.




I agree, and one of these days I'm going to get past this. [emoji57]




MiaBorsa said:


> OK, but what are "part pants?"   Not sure I want to wear those.




Lol! [emoji23] part pants=skorts?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, but what are "part pants?"   Not sure I want to wear those.


Oops....typo. Fixed it. "Party pants!" and it's not what you think. You"ll have to find the clip.


----------



## swags

Dooney starts at midnight Saturday and is on all day.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Oops....typo. Fixed it. "Party pants!" and it's not what you think. You"ll have to find the clip.




Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> Dooney starts at midnight Saturday and is on all day.




I can't wait! I will be watching as many as I can and DVRing all of them for anything I miss.


----------



## Trudysmom

swags said:


> Dooney starts at midnight Saturday and is on all day.


Thanks. I will be watching.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I can't wait too!  I hope it rains all weekend so there'll be nothing else to do!!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I'll be watching but not buying.  There are 10 new bags on the site but none are the new ones I was looking and waiting for.  Where ARE you barlows?  Sniff.  Sniff.


----------



## LittleLucy

Is it wrong to be happy that my plans got canceled Sat and I will be home to see the Dooney shows?  lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LL:*  no,  it's not wrong.  It's great that everything has fallen properly into place.


----------



## RuedeNesle

LittleLucy said:


> Is it wrong to be happy that my plans got canceled Sat and I will be home to see the Dooney shows?  lol



Mornin' LL!

I have you beat. My mother is flying here from Atlanta Saturday morning and she told me she's going to be with my sister in San Francisco on Saturday, and my daughter is going to pick her up Sunday morning to spend a few days with us in Oakland.  My first thought? Now I can watch the Dooney shows without seeming like I'm ignoring my mother! 

Seriously, I'm very excited to see her!  She's 90 and she was determined to travel alone so she could spend time with us and see her youngest great grandchild (4 yrs old) for the first time!  I'd miss a million Dooney shows to be with her!


----------



## Twoboyz

LittleLucy said:


> Is it wrong to be happy that my plans got canceled Sat and I will be home to see the Dooney shows?  lol




Well, going out probably would have been fun, but these Dooney TSV weekends don't come around very often. Just like LJ said, everything fell into place. I am the same way. I don't like it when anything interferes with Dooney shows. [emoji4] 




RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LL!
> 
> 
> 
> I have you beat. My mother is flying here from Atlanta Saturday morning and she told me she's going to be with my sister in San Francisco on Saturday, and my daughter is going to pick her up Sunday morning to spend a few days with us in Oakland.  My first thought? Now I can watch the Dooney shows without seeming like I'm ignoring my mother!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm very excited to see her!  She's 90 and she was determined to travel alone so she could spend time with us and see her youngest great grandchild (4 yrs old) for the first time!  I'd miss a million Dooney shows to be with her!




You're too funny RN! It's great that you get to have your cake and eat it too! I think everything worked out just how it should have and I'm so happy that you get to see your mother and that she gets to see her children, grandchildren, and great grandchildren. How amazing is it that she's traveling alone! It sounds like you're in for a stellar weekend. I hope you enjoy it very much. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well, going out probably would have been fun, but these Dooney TSV weekends don't come around very often. Just like LJ said, everything fell into place. I am the same way. I don't like it when anything interferes with Dooney shows. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too funny RN! I*t's great that you get to have your cake and eat it too! *I think everything worked out just how it should have and I'm so happy that you get to see your mother and that she gets to see her children, grandchildren, and great grandchildren. How amazing is it that she's traveling alone! It sounds like you're in for a stellar weekend. I hope you enjoy it very much. [emoji4]



Happy Friday TB! 

I like the way you put it!   I was laughing after I wrote my post because I was thinking about the last time I saw my mother.  My sister and I flew to Atlanta the Thursday before Mother's Day to celebrate Mother's Day and her 90th Birthday with her.  Guess what was on QVC that Saturday? The Dooney TSV!  I taped the shows on my brother's DVR (that's who my mom lives with), and I'd try to watch them when I could.  Now it's another TSV weekend! 

Thanks!  You have a great weekend too! Enjoy the shows!


----------



## LittleLucy

I knew you all would understand! 

I was out to lunch with a "new" friend a few days ago.  We were chatting ,she brought up that she is very "cheap".  I asked her if she had any vices?  I told her mine were jewelry/watches and handbags.  She asked "You are not one of those women that would spend 300 bucks on a handbag are you?"  I  paused and replied..."Yes, I have been known to"  (my daughter was there so she would of outed me if I lied, she is eleven)
    Convo continues and she pulls up her nylon bag and said "You just need something to carry your stuff, nothing fancy!"  I replied "I just love handbags"  By the way her bag was so grimey, I cringed 

     I know she was just kidding around (we do all the time).  But I would just love to have a friend that loves handbags!!!!

None of my friends or family are into handbags!!  Its such a struggle!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you put it!   I was laughing after I wrote my post because I was thinking about the last time I saw my mother.  My sister and I flew to Atlanta the Thursday before Mother's Day to celebrate Mother's Day and her 90th Birthday with her.  Guess what was on QVC that Saturday? The Dooney TSV!  I taped the shows on my brother's DVR (that's who my mom lives with), and I'd try to watch them when I could.  Now it's another TSV weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  You have a great weekend too! Enjoy the shows!




I remember when you went to visit her. She has a Dooney radar! 

It's funny because here I was thinking I was free to watch tonight but our friends invited us to come over and hang out tonight, earlier this morning.   [emoji37]. I politely said can we make it an early night? She said the same. Thank goodness. Now let's see if I can get home by 11:00, which is usually not the case when we go over there. We just have to walk through the yard because they are our neighbors. I'm so bad... Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

LittleLucy said:


> I knew you all would understand!
> 
> 
> 
> I was out to lunch with a "new" friend a few days ago.  We were chatting ,she brought up that she is very "cheap".  I asked her if she had any vices?  I told her mine were jewelry/watches and handbags.  She asked "You are not one of those women that would spend 300 bucks on a handbag are you?"  I  paused and replied..."Yes, I have been known to"  (my daughter was there so she would of outed me if I lied, she is eleven)
> 
> Convo continues and she pulls up her nylon bag and said "You just need something to carry your stuff, nothing fancy!"  I replied "I just love handbags"  By the way her bag was so grimey, I cringed
> 
> 
> 
> I know she was just kidding around (we do all the time).  But I would just love to have a friend that loves handbags!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> None of my friends or family are into handbags!!  Its such a struggle!




Ritflmao! You and me both LL. It sounds like me and my mom or sister talking. I'm slowly trying to convert them but it's not happening too quickly.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I remember when you went to visit her. She has a Dooney radar!
> 
> It's funny because here I was thinking I was free to watch tonight but our friends invited us to come over and hang out tonight, earlier this morning.   [emoji37]. I politely said can we make it an early night? She said the same. Thank goodness. Now let's see if I can get home by 11:00, which is usually not the case when we go over there. We just have to walk through the yard because they are our neighbors. I'm so bad... Lol!



 Good luck with your escape! Have fun!


----------



## LittleLucy

Twoboyz said:


> I remember when you went to visit her. She has a Dooney radar!
> 
> It's funny because here I was thinking I was free to watch tonight but our friends invited us to come over and hang out tonight, earlier this morning.   [emoji37]. I politely said can we make it an early night? She said the same. Thank goodness. Now let's see if I can get home by 11:00, which is usually not the case when we go over there. We just have to walk through the yard because they are our neighbors. I'm so bad... Lol!



Twoboyz,   Maybe try to start to leave  at 10:30pm! That way hopefully you will get home in time.  Whenever I leave my moms house I have to start saying goodbyes 45 minutes before my actual  intended leave time


----------



## Vicmarie

Oh my gosh I hadn't realized its tonight !!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

LittleLucy said:


> Twoboyz,   Maybe try to start to leave  at 10:30pm! That way hopefully you will get home in time.  Whenever I leave my moms house I have to start saying goodbyes 45 minutes before my actual  intended leave time




I would but the problem is it got delayed so we haven't even gotten together yet. About to go now. I'll never be back in  time for the show.  We were trying to make it an early night....


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Twoboyz said:


> I would but the problem is it got delayed so we haven't even gotten together yet. About to go now. I'll never be back in  time for the show.  We were trying to make it an early night....


Since you are neighbors, turn your TV to face out your window.  Then continually comment on their lovely yard (even though it is dark) and watch the show!  Good luck!


----------



## aprimo

I've been carrying my TSV all week and I really love it! I have to keep reminding myself that I have the woven Barlow on the way, eventually. This design is really functional for me, as well as beautiful.


----------



## aprimo

BTW, I wish someone would tell Amy and Sue that pouch that comes with the TSV is NOT a wallet. It's a wristlet without a strap. Which is weird, BTW. It's like they cheaped out by skipping the strap. Wallets have card slots and pockets for cash. That is just not a wallet.

Had to get that off my chest.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aprimo said:


> BTW, I wish someone would tell Amy and Sue that pouch that comes with the TSV is NOT a wallet. It's a wristlet without a strap. Which is weird, BTW. It's like they cheaped out by skipping the strap. Wallets have card slots and pockets for cash. That is just not a wallet.
> 
> Had to get that off my chest.




I think they call it a wallet because of the ID slot on the back of it. Most wristlets don't have this option. I would use it as a grab-n-go wallet. I guess it depends on how you plan to use it.


----------



## aprimo

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think they call it a wallet because of the ID slot on the back of it. Most wristlets don't have this option. I would use it as a grab-n-go wallet. I guess it depends on how you plan to use it.



OK. I would never just grab my wallet and go. It feels too insecure. I use a wristlet at the office for when I'm just running down to the cafeteria. I carry only a credit card and my badge in my wristlet. Since I'm carrying food and sometimes a drink back upstairs, I like having the wrist strap so I can just wave my wristlet at the badge reader without having to shuffle the stuff I'm carrying.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hummm... Buckley is calling my name! I didn't realize Florentines had the gold logo.


----------



## Twoboyz

LifeIsDucky said:


> Since you are neighbors, turn your TV to face out your window.  Then continually comment on their lovely yard (even though it is dark) and watch the show!  Good luck!




Haha! Great strategy but unfortunately I missed the whole show [emoji53] I ordered the elephant TSV though. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! Great strategy but unfortunately I missed the whole show [emoji53] I ordered the elephant TSV though. [emoji4]



I missed the show too! I was thinking I'm lucky the show starts at 9pm PT because I knew I could stay up that long.  I didn't even make it to the beginning.   I'm watching it on the DVR now.  There's another show at 3am PT.  I'm sure I'll fall asleep again before it comes on.


Congrats on getting the elephant TSV!  I can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## RuedeNesle

WOW! They presented the TSV for 55 minutes! I don't remember a TSV handbag being presented so long.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> WOW! They presented the TSV for 55 minutes! I don't remember a TSV handbag being presented so long.




I thought the same thing...


----------



## elbgrl

They showed the TSV so darned long, I fell asleep and didn't get to see anything else!  I will watch on the DVR later.  Loved the red!   But I'm not convinced that this bag is practical for me, so waiting to see if anything else grabs my eye.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I missed the show too! I was thinking I'm lucky the show starts at 9pm PT because I knew I could stay up that long.  I didn't even make it to the beginning.   I'm watching it on the DVR now.  There's another show at 3am PT.  I'm sure I'll fall asleep again before it comes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting the elephant TSV!  I can't wait for your reveal!




I'm finally watching the first show now. Needless to say, it was a late night. What did we do before DVRs? I ended up canceling my order. I really think I want to hold out for the Croco version of this bag which I'm hoping to find at the outlet someday. I have to finish paying off my Lilliana.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm finally watching the first show now. Needless to say, it was a late night.* What did we do before DVRs?* I ended up canceling my order. I really think I want to hold out for the Croco version of this bag which I'm hoping to find at the outlet someday. I have to finish paying off my Lilliana.



We were mad our friends/family for not checking with us first before they planned something!  It reminds me of an episode of "The Golden Girls" when they were trying to schedule a funeral for a disliked neighbor who had no family.  When the Funeral Director asked them what day they wanted to have the service Sofia said, "Do you have a TV Guide?" 

Good idea to cancel and hold out for what you really want. You'd be thinking about the croco version too much to enjoy the elephant as much as you should for that price.

Good luck finding the croco version!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hummm... Buckley is calling my name! I didn't realize Florentines had the gold logo.


My Florentine Buckley's have the gold logo.  My Nubuck has leather. The Buckley bags are beautiful.

I hope more florentines will be available. I just love seeing them on the show. Love having them also.


----------



## cutesheeps

Can I cry here? I wish I could get my hands on either the elephant or midnight blue TSV...but at least it rekindled my interest in my sole Dooney. Oh well, I do love watching the presentations during this time of year


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> We were mad our friends/family for not checking with us first before they planned something!  It reminds me of an episode of "The Golden Girls" when they were trying to schedule a funeral for a disliked neighbor who had no family.  When the Funeral Director asked them what day they wanted to have the service Sofia said, "Do you have a TV Guide?"
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea to cancel and hold out for what you really want. You'd be thinking about the croco version too much to enjoy the elephant as much as you should for that price.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck finding the croco version!




Rotflmao! [emoji23] thanks RN.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hummm... Buckley is calling my name! I didn't realize Florentines had the gold logo.




I hear you in that one. I think I need the black or marine. Gorgeous!


----------



## Scooch

RuedeNesle said:


> We were mad our friends/family for not checking with us first before they planned something!  It reminds me of an episode of "The Golden Girls" when they were trying to schedule a funeral for a disliked neighbor who had no family.  When the Funeral Director asked them what day they wanted to have the service Sofia said, "Do you have a TV Guide?"
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea to cancel and hold out for what you really want. You'd be thinking about the croco version too much to enjoy the elephant as much as you should for that price.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck finding the croco version!




One of my favorite episodes, old Mrs. Klaxton didn't want to save the tree!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> One of my favorite episodes, old Mrs. Klaxton didn't want to save the tree!



  That's the one! Rose told her to "drop dead" and she did!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cutesheeps said:


> Can I cry here? I wish I could get my hands on either the elephant or midnight blue TSV...but at least it rekindled my interest in my sole Dooney. Oh well, I do love watching the presentations during this time of year



I feel your pain!  I enjoy watching the shows despite my budget.  And the shows do make me love the ones I'm with more.  

Enjoy your sole Dooney!  Feel free to share pics if you haven't!


----------



## Vicmarie

Has Sue slept at all ? Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Has Sue slept at all ? Lol




Lol, I know right? And she has 5 more hours to go


----------



## cutesheeps

RuedeNesle said:


> I feel your pain!  I enjoy watching the shows despite my budget.  And the shows do make me love the ones I'm with more.
> 
> Enjoy your sole Dooney!  Feel free to share pics if you haven't!



  Looks like there's tons of Dooney in my night...! 

I'm gonna switch from my Coach to her right now! It's been a while since she had a day out lol.


----------



## Vicmarie

cutesheeps said:


> Looks like there's tons of Dooney in my night...!
> 
> I'm gonna switch from my Coach to her right now! It's been a while since she had a day out lol.




Yay !


----------



## swags

I didn't stay up last night and I had plans with my mom today so now I am home with I don't know how many hours of Dooney to watch! I did see some of Leah's show this morning. It seemed like it was all about the TSV.


----------



## aprimo

I'm thinking there could be a OTO in the 9pm show. The colors in the TSV are really getting limited.


----------



## swags

I am loving the teal in the Toledo satchel.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Just saw a customers quote on Q from  Dooneynista For Life.. I can only assume it was from someone we all love so dearly! The quote talked about tsv in elephant and hunter....hmmmmm!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Just saw a customers quote on Q from  Dooneynista For Life.. I can only assume it was from someone we all love so dearly! The quote talked about tsv in elephant and hunter....hmmmmm!




Awww... Hey girl! I wonder who it could be? [emoji16] I was so excited to see my comment.  I can't hide for nothing... Did you get anything?


----------



## FlorentineQuack

It took all the power of a V8 engine for me not to place a bag in my cart. I still may get something tomorrow.  Easy pay ends on the 16th. Looks like its going to be something in bordeaux, may be the croco city tote, logo lock or the toledo satchel.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Yes,  that teal is gorgeous.  That bordeaux is a beauty too. I may just have to get both!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> It took all the power of a V8 engine for me not to place a bag in my cart. I still may get something tomorrow.  Easy pay ends on the 16th. Looks like its going to be something in bordeaux, may be the croco city tote, logo lock or the toledo satchel.




Lol... I have the Bordeaux Logo Lock and its sooo rich. That City Tote is gorgeous too. I struggle with that because I'm not sure how much I'll carry it. I'm a pretty dresser and think it's too dressy for me. I can't wait to see what you decide on.


----------



## Suzwhat

I really want(ed) the Sloan Python.   Then I saw how puddly it is and can't decide.   I still want it.  I was just thinking on Friday that I'm most pleased with the pebble leather Dooneys I have and should stick with them.   So then I started eyeing this Logo Locks again.   Sigh.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> I really want(ed) the Sloan Python.   Then I saw how puddly it is and can't decide.   I still want it.  I was just thinking on Friday that I'm most pleased with the pebble leather Dooneys I have and should stick with them.   So then I started eyeing this Logo Locks again.   Sigh.


I was curious what everyone thought of the Sloan Bags. I was surprised how big it was and yes the puddling was a negative for me, plus no feet. When I saw all that I took it off my list but I think this bag would be good with a nice structured organizer. Something to consider down the road. I do like the python and the boa leathers. 

The City bags are much higher I my list. I noticed that the Dawson Croco is on QVC but not on Dooney.com last I checked. Perhaps that will be exclusive to the Q? Ugh.


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> I really want(ed) the Sloan Python.   Then I saw how puddly it is and can't decide.   I still want it.  I was just thinking on Friday that I'm most pleased with the pebble leather Dooneys I have and should stick with them.   So then I started eyeing this Logo Locks again.   Sigh.


 
I want those too! I love soft shoulder bags!




YankeeDooney said:


> I was curious what everyone thought of the Sloan Bags. I was surprised how big it was and yes the puddling was a negative for me, plus no feet. When I saw all that I took it off my list but I think this bag would be good with a nice structured organizer. Something to consider down the road. I do like the python and the boa leathers.
> 
> The City bags are much higher I my list. I noticed that the Dawson Croco is on QVC but not on Dooney.com last I checked. Perhaps that will be exclusive to the Q? Ugh.


 
I love those sloans in boa and python! I don't care if they don't have feet! I hope they make it somewhere were I can get them on some kind of sale!


Now, the embossed and croco bags are so pretty! But that new style, like the TSV, I think I need to see in person to decide!


----------



## swags

Did anyone order a city croco bag? I am not usually a big croc fan but I love the look of this bag.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I have the Bordeaux Logo Lock and its sooo rich. That City Tote is gorgeous too. I struggle with that because I'm not sure how much I'll carry it. I'm a pretty dresser and think it's too dressy for me. I can't wait to see what you decide on.



I really want a hobo so I will probably get the bordeaux LL. That Toledo satchel is gorgeous but I was hoping for a hobo. LL will probably win.


----------



## Kylacove

What about the Toledo Sophie hobo? Looks large when you first get it, but it slouches nicely with my personal items in it. The leather is nice and it has an external zip pocket.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Kylacove said:


> What about the Toledo Sophie hobo? Looks large when you first get it, but it slouches nicely with my personal items in it. The leather is nice and it has an external zip pocket.



I need to check to see if it comes in bordeaux.  That's the color I want in a hobo.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> Did anyone order a city croco bag? I am not usually a big croc fan but I love the look of this bag.


I wanted to get the Bordeaux one, but it's on waiting list . I wonder if it will come back in before Christmas. I don't have anything in croco, but this one is calling me. I wouldn't save this beauty for special occasions though, I would wear with my jeans! 95% of the time I'm in jeans ..lol ...I don't have any office job!  
Also liked the Tmoro brown, but it might be too dark. I like the contrast of the Bordeaux.


----------



## accessorygirl2

swags said:


> Did anyone order a city croco bag? I am not usually a big croc fan but I love the look of this bag.



I ordered the croco small Dawson in bordeaux. Can't wait to get it. Wanted the florentine barlow but cancelled my advance order last month due to the short shoulder drop. Loving the crossbody strap on small Dawson. Can't wait to pair the bordeaux croco with my Marc Fisher boots in wine.


----------



## Kylacove

FlorentineQuack said:


> I really want a hobo so I will probably get the bordeaux LL. That Toledo satchel is gorgeous but I was hoping for a hobo. LL will probably win.


 


FlorentineQuack said:


> I need to check to see if it comes in bordeaux.  That's the color I want in a hobo.


 
Well, it did come in Rouge but sold out. Check for returns at QVC.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> I ordered the croco small Dawson in bordeaux. Can't wait to get it. Wanted the florentine barlow but cancelled my advance order last month due to the short shoulder drop. Loving the crossbody strap on small Dawson. Can't wait to pair the bordeaux croco with my Marc Fisher boots in wine.


Jealous!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Jealous!!


My hubby is telling me to order on wait list. Lol..he's so sweet! He thinks its a special occasion bag though !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ok, just ordered City Croc small Dawson in Bordeaux ! ( it's on wait list ) hope it comes in ! My hubby convinced me ! It will be my Christmas present and my Bday is in January too! Crossing my fingers they get more!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Kylacove said:


> Well, it did come in Rouge but sold out. Check for returns at QVC.



Thanks for checking this out.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Thatsmypurse said:


> Ok, just ordered City Croc small Dawson in Bordeaux ! ( it's on wait list ) hope it comes in ! My hubby convinced me ! It will be my Christmas present and my Bday is in January too! Crossing my fingers they get more!




Yeah!!! We can be bag twins. I'm sure they will be able to fulfill the wait list. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## swags

accessorygirl2 said:


> Yeah!!! We can be bag twins. I'm sure they will be able to fulfill the wait list. Fingers crossed for you!



I look forward to both of your reveals! Hope they come in soon.


----------



## LittleLucy

I hope everyone loves what they got from the Q!!!

  I watched all the shows (sometimes twice on Q-plus)   I had the TSV and the Lexi in my cart a million times but ended up last night ordering the mini Kendall drawstring in black.  I do not have a DS bag. It took me forever to decide a color, but I kept being drawn back to the black because I like the contrast with the tan trim and a little of the red lining peeking out


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> Yeah!!! We can be bag twins. I'm sure they will be able to fulfill the wait list. Fingers crossed for you!


Thanks! I just saw, they took the Bordeaux color off the site(they aren't offering on wait list) I'm hoping they are making one more batch for those of us who ordered on wait list! Will let you know! Please post pics when you get yours! So excited for you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LittleLucy said:


> I hope everyone loves what they got from the Q!!!
> 
> I watched all the shows (sometimes twice on Q-plus)   I had the TSV and the Lexi in my cart a million times but ended up last night ordering the mini Kendall drawstring in black.  I do not have a DS bag. It took me forever to decide a color, but I kept being drawn back to the black because I like the contrast with the tan trim and a little of the red lining peeking out


Congrats! That's a great bag, and black with the trim is so pretty! You made a great choice! I know it can be so hard to pick a bag , and then have to decide on a color, and Dooney doesn't male it easy, they offer so many colors! Enjoy, and post pics when you get it! I watch the presentations over and over too! Lol, I even watch ones I find on utube!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> I look forward to both of your reveals! Hope they come in soon.


Thanks! Me too! Hope mine comes in from the waitlist!


----------



## LittleLucy

Thatsmypurse said:


> Congrats! That's a great bag, and black with the trim is so pretty! You made a great choice! I know it can be so hard to pick a bag , and then have to decide on a color, and Dooney doesn't male it easy, they offer so many colors! Enjoy, and post pics when you get it! I watch the presentations over and over too! Lol, I even watch ones I find on utube!



Thanks!  I hope you get your city croc in bordeaux soon!! Yes, I forgot I watch the youtube videos too! (over and over).


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> I really want a hobo so I will probably get the bordeaux LL. That Toledo satchel is gorgeous but I was hoping for a hobo. LL will probably win.




I had the Bordeaux LL as is ordered and then cancelled and same with the suede LL in wine. I can't decide! I figure the pebbled leather one can be more of a year round bag so it's more practical. However I really like the grape and it's gone. I'm so undecided.


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> I ordered the croco small Dawson in bordeaux. Can't wait to get it. Wanted the florentine barlow but cancelled my advance order last month due to the short shoulder drop. Loving the crossbody strap on small Dawson. Can't wait to pair the bordeaux croco with my Marc Fisher boots in wine.







Thatsmypurse said:


> Ok, just ordered City Croc small Dawson in Bordeaux ! ( it's on wait list ) hope it comes in ! My hubby convinced me ! It will be my Christmas present and my Bday is in January too! Crossing my fingers they get more!




I'm so jealous! I love that bag. I almost ordered it but I can't decide between Bordeaux and Tmoro. I feel like I need to see them in person. I'm leaning toward Bordeaux though. I also like that natural boa Sloan hobo but I'm afraid it's too big.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so jealous! I love that bag. I almost ordered it but I can't decide between Bordeaux and Tmoro. I feel like I need to see them in person. I'm leaning toward Bordeaux though. I also like that natural boa Sloan hobo but I'm afraid it's too big.


Thanks Twoboyz! I just hope mine comes in! I love the Boa too, but it's too big of a bag for me! But it's lovely! I also liked the Tmoro in the city bag, I was torn between that one and the Bordeaux . I just felt the Bordeaux and the other colored choices showcases the Croc detail, if that makes sense!


----------



## Kylacove

Anyone have the python city Barlow?


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks Twoboyz! I just hope mine comes in! I love the Boa too, but it's too big of a bag for me! But it's lovely! I also liked the Tmoro in the city bag, I was torn between that one and the Bordeaux . I just felt the Bordeaux and the other colored choices showcases the Croc detail, if that makes sense!




It sure does! I thought the same thing. While the Tmoro is such a rich color and it would go with all of my things it's just not as much of a wow as the bordraux, mainly I think because of the beautiful pronounced veining. I hope you get it soon. [emoji4]


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I had the Bordeaux LL as is ordered and then cancelled and same with the suede LL in wine. I can't decide! I figure the pebbled leather one can be more of a year round bag so it's more practical. However I really like the grape and it's gone. I'm so undecided.



Well, I had the elephant and bordeaux LL in the cart but decided to do a closet dive. Never got either of them because I have 2 crimson bags. I forgot the free shipping expired at 259am...so I just let it go. Still waiting on 12 days of dooney. If I dont get anything, then I may go back and get the LL in elephant.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Well, I had the elephant and bordeaux LL in the cart but decided to do a closet dive. Never got either of them because I have 2 crimson bags. I forgot the free shipping expired at 259am...so I just let it go. Still waiting on 12 days of dooney. If I dont get anything, then I may go back and get the LL in elephant.




My friend has the LL in Elephant... Sooo pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Well, I had the elephant and bordeaux LL in the cart but decided to do a closet dive. Never got either of them because I have 2 crimson bags. I forgot the free shipping expired at 259am...so I just let it go. Still waiting on 12 days of dooney. If I dont get anything, then I may go back and get the LL in elephant.




I have been struggling with Bordeaux and elephant for so long. Today after receiving the oyster I think I finally decided on the elephant because I have two Crimson flo's and no elephants. [emoji23]  However now the oyster might be steeling the show. Oh dear....it just never ends.... I will wait also.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! I just saw, they took the Bordeaux color off the site(they aren't offering on wait list) I'm hoping they are making one more batch for those of us who ordered on wait list! Will let you know! Please post pics when you get yours! So excited for you!



The small Barlow in the woven texture comes in bordeaux also. A272218. In stock and on 6 easy pay. I almost got that one, looks equally as stunning as the croc dawson.


----------



## YankeeDooney

accessorygirl2 said:


> The small Barlow in the woven texture comes in bordeaux also. A272218. In stock and on 6 easy pay. I almost got that one, looks equally as stunning as the croc dawson.


Interesting. The size of the Small Barlow on the model reminds me of the Medium Cayden size. Fairly close in size actually. *Small Barlow* = 11"W x 9-1/2"H x 5-3/4"D / *Medium Cayden* = 10-1/2"W x 10-1/2"H x 4-1/2"D


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I have been struggling with Bordeaux and elephant for so long. Today after receiving the oyster I think I finally decided on the elephant because I have two Crimson flo's and no elephants. [emoji23]  However now the oyster might be steeling the show. Oh dear....it just never ends.... I will wait also.



I hope 12 days gives us goodies, if not then LL elephant it is!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> My friend has the LL in Elephant... Sooo pretty!



Oh wow! Your friend is an enabler in this case.    I'm thinking that it will go with just about everything.  TFS.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Oh wow! Your friend is an enabler in this case.    I'm thinking that it will go with just about everything.  TFS.




Lol... She's not a real Dooneynista, so I wouldn't say she's an enabler. She will probably carry that bag everyday for the next 28 1/2 years. [emoji16] I agree, it's such a neutral. If I were to get another LL, that would be the color. I'm holding out for a large Lexington in Elephant to hit the outlet. They always have the small.


----------



## Twoboyz

QVC now has the City Python Barlow, the matching zip around wallet, and the small woven embossed Barlow.  I'm so excited.  I can't wait to see a  presentation on the city Python. The colors look beautiful!


----------



## Kylacove

I hope the python doesn't weigh 3.1 lbs. Measurements don't match Dooney site either. Hope they present this beautiful bag soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

Kylacove said:


> I hope the python doesn't weigh 3.1 lbs. Measurements don't match Dooney site either. Hope they present this beautiful bag soon.




Hmmm... I didn't look at the specs but that seems so heavy. Maybe this new Python is thicker and heavier than the older snake embossed leather. The hobo I have is so light in weight. I might have to put up with this weight for this beauty though. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> The small Barlow in the woven texture comes in bordeaux also. A272218. In stock and on 6 easy pay. I almost got that one, looks equally as stunning as the croc dawson.


It is pretty! Im just drawn more to the Croc. I feel its more my "Style" than the woven, but both are equally gorgeous, Im just hoping mine will come in on my waitlist order. I keep checking my order status! lol!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Thatsmypurse said:


> It is pretty! Im just drawn more to the Croc. I feel its more my "Style" than the woven, but both are equally gorgeous, Im just hoping mine will come in on my waitlist order. I keep checking my order status! lol!




I'm with you! I keep checking my order status too...wallet shipped but Dawson hasn't. Who knows if I'm getting one either? Q handling time is so slow.


----------



## swags

accessorygirl2 said:


> I'm with you! I keep checking my order status too...wallet shipped but Dawson hasn't. Who knows if I'm getting one either? Q handling time is so slow.



I'm upset that they sold out of the denim in the croc dawson. They have to be restocking soon. They wouldn't introduce a new bag and not have enough would they?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> I'm upset that they sold out of the denim in the croc dawson. They have to be restocking soon. They wouldn't introduce a new bag and not have enough would they?


Hope not! They are having another show on Sat. maybe they will get more in! I loved the blue too, that would be my second choice, but I have 4 bags already in various shades of blue ! lol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> I'm with you! I keep checking my order status too...wallet shipped but Dawson hasn't. Who knows if I'm getting one either? Q handling time is so slow.


Did you order it on waitlist ? or regular order? I think they are slow with the holidays coming, I ordered Argan oil hand cream on  Fri or Sat. and it still hasn't shipped!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

They have a City small Croc Barlow bag on Dooney website. Its the same silhouette as the City croc Dawson bag on the Q, minus the zip pockets. I think its 50 bucks cheaper without the pockets. The size seems the same as well. I just prefer the pockets, I think it makes it a little more casual? IDK,lol, I wanna wear it as an everyday bag( if I get it).


----------



## accessorygirl2

Thatsmypurse said:


> Did you order it on waitlist ? or regular order? I think they are slow with the holidays coming, I ordered Argan oil hand cream on  Fri or Sat. and it still hasn't shipped!




Regular order.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Some of the colors are listed as "pre-order", others are available! I still prefer the front zip pockets on the Dawson Croc. JMO


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> Regular order.


Lucky you! At least you have a regular order. I really hope they get more in and can fulfill my order, would like it by Christmas too!


----------



## swags

Thatsmypurse said:


> Some of the colors are listed as "pre-order", others are available! I still prefer the front zip pockets on the Dawson Croc. JMO



I saw that too and really like it but I also like the front zipper pockets on the Dawson. I did a search to see if anyone else was carrying that style and I couldn't find any.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> I saw that too and really like it but I also like the front zipper pockets on the Dawson. I did a search to see if anyone else was carrying that style and I couldn't find any.


I have a feeling its an Exclusive style for the Q or Dooney.com wont carry it for awhile, if they even get it at all. Hopefully they will be getting more! Im gonna check The Sat. show for sure .


----------



## MrsKC

On for the next two hours!!


----------



## vanhornink

Yup watching live tv on my laptop


----------



## Twoboyz

OMG that Python Barlow as so gorgeous! I don't know which one I like best in the top row.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> OMG that Python Barlow as so gorgeous! I don't know which one I like best in the top row.


I know! Top left is my fav.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> OMG that Python Barlow as so gorgeous! I don't know which one I like best in the top row.


All gorgeous ! I think I like the Charcoal and brown Tmoro best! Hubs says he doesn't like the python at all! lol, what does he know!


----------



## Twoboyz

Lol! I think this is my favorite Dooney ever! I think I'm going to order. Am in crazy? I just don't know which one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Charcoal is in my cart.


----------



## Twoboyz

Charcoal in process.


----------



## Scooch

Twoboyz said:


> Charcoal in process.




Congrats! I love charcoal and grey, please let us know what you think of this one!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Charcoal in process.


Congrats!!! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks guys! I will definitely let you know and post pictures. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I think this is my favorite Dooney ever! I think I'm going to order. Am in crazy? I just don't know which one.



It is very unique.  I really like it as well.  Right now Dooney.com has 20% off through just today . Do they have this one? Loom back to the Dooney Deals thread to see if there is a code.


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> It is very unique.  I really like it as well.  Right now Dooney.com has 20% off through just today . Do they have this one? Loom back to the Dooney Deals thread to see if there is a code.



I am wrong, it is the outlets...


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks guys! I will definitely let you know and post pictures. [emoji4]



Yay! ! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> I am wrong, it is the outlets...


Tease! You got me excited! Lol!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Tease! You got me excited! Lol!



Sorry, I am tempted by the Python and if I could get 20% off that would have helped...


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

just watched the show, It appears that they are really cleaning house with so many of the bags. That makes me wonder what is coming next? And how soon? 

I noticed that the last couple of OTO's they offered were bags that they had so many colors of, and of course the colors just "flew out the door" as they say


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I think this is my favorite Dooney ever! I think I'm going to order. Am in crazy? I just don't know which one.


I'm crazy with you! Just ordered the Python Barlow in Grey! It took me 30 + minutes to decide between Grey and Charcoal! I love both! I cancelled my "wait list" order on the Bordeaux Dawson yesterday, because I wasn't sure if it was going to come back in any time soon and I was worried it was going to be too dark for me. I feel I have a lot of darker toned bags for Fall and winter, that's why I ultimately went with the grey! Even though my hubs wasn't sold on the python, he insisted I order it because he could see how excited I was about the presentation ! Lol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Sorry, I am tempted by the Python and if I could get 20% off that would have helped...


I caved in to my temptation MrsKC!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> I caved in to my temptation MrsKC!



Can't wait for your pics and to hear your review! !


----------



## Kylacove

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'm crazy with you! Just ordered the Python Barlow in Grey! It took me 30 + minutes to decide between Grey and Charcoal! I love both! I cancelled my "wait list" order on the Bordeaux Dawson yesterday, because I wasn't sure if it was going to come back in any time soon and I was worried it was going to be too dark for me. I feel I have a lot of darker toned bags for Fall and winter, that's why I ultimately went with the grey! Even though my hubs wasn't sold on the python, he insisted I order it because he could see how excited I was about the presentation ! Lol




I hope you love it. Mine came Friday. Pleasant surprise is that it only weighs 2.4 lbs on my scale and not 3.1 lbs that QVC says. Glad I stumbled onto it while trying to decide on the last TSV. The sierra leather bumpers killed the TSV for me. If done in Tmoro it would have been wonderful. Anyway, the python city Barlow is gorgeous and functional.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Kylacove said:


> I hope you love it. Mine came Friday. Pleasant surprise is that it only weighs 2.4 lbs on my scale and not 3.1 lbs that QVC says. Glad I stumbled onto it while trying to decide on the last TSV. The sierra leather bumpers killed the TSV for me. If done in Tmoro it would have been wonderful. Anyway, the python city Barlow is gorgeous and functional.


Great to hear! What color did you get? Still hoping I made the right choice! I really loved the Charcoal too!


----------



## bluestang03

Kylacove said:


> I hope you love it. Mine came Friday. Pleasant surprise is that it only weighs 2.4 lbs on my scale and not 3.1 lbs that QVC says. Glad I stumbled onto it while trying to decide on the last TSV. The sierra leather bumpers killed the TSV for me. If done in Tmoro it would have been wonderful. Anyway, the python city Barlow is gorgeous and functional.



Yes, which color did you get and can you post pics?  I also caved on the grey.   It's stunning!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

bluestang03 said:


> Yes, which color did you get and can you post pics?  I also caved on the grey.   It's stunning!!


It was so hard for me to choose, but I liked the Grey with the darker Tmoro trim! If I didn't have to worry about shipping I would order both and return one! I've done that before! Lol


----------



## Kylacove

I got the grey. Never have posted pictures, but I'll try later. I'm a sucker for a good snakeskin bag and the grey seemed a little lighter than the charcoal that I also considered. The ez pays helped, lol.


----------



## bluestang03

Thatsmypurse said:


> It was so hard for me to choose, but I liked the Grey with the darker Tmoro trim! If I didn't have to worry about shipping I would order both and return one! I've done that before! Lol



IKR?  I was tempted by the charcoal too, but went for the grey just because the lighter grey seemed to pop more for me.  I'm sure I would have been super happy with either choice.  Now I just gotta hide this from hubby....LOL


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Kylacove said:


> I got the grey. Never have posted pictures, but I'll try later. I'm a sucker for a good snakeskin bag and the grey seemed a little lighter than the charcoal that I also considered. The ez pays helped, lol.


That's why I chose the grey as well. Are you happy with color ? Is their any brown shades in the python or just all grey? Would love to see pics, thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

bluestang03 said:


> IKR?  I was tempted by the charcoal too, but went for the grey just because the lighter grey seemed to pop more for me.  I'm sure I would have been super happy with either choice.  Now I just gotta hide this from hubby....LOL


Don't have to hide this one from hubs! It's part of my Christmas present! Lol! But I have hidden a bag or two from him before!
I hope it comes this week! I should of done express shipping!


----------



## bluestang03

Kylacove said:


> I got the grey. Never have posted pictures, but I'll try later. I'm a sucker for a good snakeskin bag and the grey seemed a little lighter than the charcoal that I also considered. The ez pays helped, lol.



Same here!!


----------



## bluestang03

Thatsmypurse said:


> Don't have to hide this one from hubs! It's part of my Christmas present! Lol! But I have hidden a bag or two from him before!
> I hope it comes this week! I should of done express shipping!



I totally upgraded my shipping otherwise I would go bananas.  I think it was an extra $5 to have it here by Wednesday, otherwise it would be here by December 1st with the holidays.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Charcoal in process.



Yeah! Enjoy. I caught the end of the show. Waitinggor the 12 Days of Dooney. If I don't get anything, then LL elephant it is!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Make that another charcoal Python here.  I ordered the charcoal and TMoro but ultimately decided on the charcoal.  They were all gorgeous.  My first snake bag!


----------



## AnotherPurse

It's like meditation for me!  A couple of great deals. I continued to be bummed to not have ordered more than the elephant color in the Brenna. So much so that I took the plunge and ordered black and blue. I missed the great colors back on the 13th!  Not sure about the blue...we will see. The exotics were beautiful tonight!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

bluestang03 said:


> I totally upgraded my shipping otherwise I would go bananas.  I think it was an extra $5 to have it here by Wednesday, otherwise it would be here by December 1st with the holidays.


I may call and see if they can upgrade my shipping!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> It's like meditation for me!  A couple of great deals. I continued to be bummed to not have ordered more than the elephant color in the Brenna. So much so that I took the plunge and ordered black and blue. I missed the great colors back on the 13th!  Not sure about the blue...we will see. The exotics were beautiful tonight!


Congrats! I was so torn between the Charcoal and Grey! The whole top row was gorgeous IMO!
I guess you really can't go wrong with any of those colors! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LifeIsDucky said:


> Make that another charcoal Python here.  I ordered the charcoal and TMoro but ultimately decided on the charcoal.  They were all gorgeous.  My first snake bag!


I responded above to "Anotherpurse" by mistake! Oops


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> It's like meditation for me!  A couple of great deals. I continued to be bummed to not have ordered more than the elephant color in the Brenna. So much so that I took the plunge and ordered black and blue. I missed the great colors back on the 13th!  Not sure about the blue...we will see. The exotics were beautiful tonight!


I know, it can drive you crazy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Charcoal in process.


Can't wait to see. After just watching the vid, I don't know which I would pick. I like the top row. I think I even might be leaning in the brown t'moro direction but the reality is I want all three of them.....big surprise there.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> It is very unique.  I really like it as well.  Right now Dooney.com has 20% off through just today . Do they have this one? Loom back to the Dooney Deals thread to see if there is a code.







MrsKC said:


> I am wrong, it is the outlets...







MrsKC said:


> Yay! ! Can't wait to see your pics!




Thanks KC! You got me excited too! I was about to go cancel. I am excited to see it in person.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Can't wait to see. After just watching the vid, I don't know which I would pick. I like the top row. I think I even might be leaning in the brown t'moro direction but the reality is I want all three of them.....big surprise there.




Thanks YD! I am with you. I like the whole top row and am so undecided. It's hard to see the two darker ones because of the glare from their sheen. I like the TMoro too, but I think I like the greys a little better. I have more bags in brown tones so I thought grey would be a better choice. Also I like that these have Tmoro trim so they can be worn with grey, black or brown shoes/boots.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'm crazy with you! Just ordered the Python Barlow in Grey! It took me 30 + minutes to decide between Grey and Charcoal! I love both! I cancelled my "wait list" order on the Bordeaux Dawson yesterday, because I wasn't sure if it was going to come back in any time soon and I was worried it was going to be too dark for me. I feel I have a lot of darker toned bags for Fall and winter, that's why I ultimately went with the grey! Even though my hubs wasn't sold on the python, he insisted I order it because he could see how excited I was about the presentation ! Lol




That's awesome! I'm glad I'm not alone. I have been watching the presentation over and over again....second guessing my choice in colors. I am so drawn to that grey, but I feel,like I have more boots to go with the charcoal. Your husband is awesome! [emoji4][emoji106]



Kylacove said:


> I hope you love it. Mine came Friday. Pleasant surprise is that it only weighs 2.4 lbs on my scale and not 3.1 lbs that QVC says. Glad I stumbled onto it while trying to decide on the last TSV. The sierra leather bumpers killed the TSV for me. If done in Tmoro it would have been wonderful. Anyway, the python city Barlow is gorgeous and functional.




I'm so glad to hear that! I love a lighter bag. I hope we can see pictures. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Yeah! Enjoy. I caught the end of the show. Waitinggor the 12 Days of Dooney. If I don't get anything, then LL elephant it is!




Thanks FQ! It's funny because early this morning I snagged an elephant LL in as is. I cancelled it when I saw this Python.  I just couldn't get both, not with Black Friday shopping coming this week. I figure I'll be able to get the LL later on. I hope 12 Days are good this year.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks YD! I am with you. I like the whole top row and am so undecided. It's hard to see the two darker ones because of the glare from their sheen. I like the TMoro too, but I think I like the greys a little better. I have more bags in brown tones so I thought grey would be a better choice. Also I like that these have Tmoro trim so they can be worn with grey, black or brown shoes/boots.


I agree it was hard to see the darker colors because of sheen and I don't feel they showed the brown Tmoro color enough. Plus, the dress the host had on was throwing me off. I like to see the bags against a solid background! Lol ! It would be nice if all the colors were shown on a model ! I'm sure all our choices will be nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

bluestang03 said:


> Yes, which color did you get and can you post pics?  I also caved on the grey.   It's stunning!!




That grey is gorgeous! I can't wait to see pictures. My charcoal definitely won't be here by Wednesday. 



LifeIsDucky said:


> Make that another charcoal Python here.  I ordered the charcoal and TMoro but ultimately decided on the charcoal.  They were all gorgeous.  My first snake bag!




Yay!! I was beginning to think I ordered the wrong color. Lol! Everyone is getting grey. I was so torn. I almost ordered both so I could see them in person and decide...but I was afraid I'd want to keep them both!  [emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> I agree it was hard to see the darker colors because of sheen and I don't feel they showed the brown Tmoro color enough. Plus, the dress the host had on was throwing me off. I like to see the bags against a solid background! Lol ! It would be nice if all the colors were shown on a model ! I'm sure all our choices will be nice!


Yes, that dress was.....unique. Solid background would have been ideal. The lighting does creamte quite a glare but the still photos seem to be a decent representation of the colors.


----------



## Kylacove

Hope these come out.


----------



## Kylacove

More. Sorry for the bad lighting. The bag is darker and more vibrant than is showing. At least maybe you can get an idea of size and what it holds.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Wow! Congrats! She looks gorgeous! How do u like carrying her?


----------



## Kylacove

Love her. Will carry mostly crossbody so love that the handles fold down inside so well. Someone needs to tell QVC hosts as many people will pass on this unless they know that trick. Glad that bag is lighter than listed. That almost stopped me, but I just had to see it in person. It also measures a bit smaller for me while holding a lot-the perfect combo.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks for the pics! Glad you love her. I read about the handles folding down from TPFers!
Have a great night! Need to get some sleep!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Kylacove said:


> Hope these come out.


It is beautiful K. Enjoy!


----------



## ahirau

Kylacove said:


> More. Sorry for the bad lighting. The bag is darker and more vibrant than is showing. At least maybe you can get an idea of size and what it holds.


Beautiful Barlow, love her with the Tmoro trim!


----------



## MrsKC

Kylacove said:


> Hope these come out.


Did you get the gray? Very pretty. I am glad she weighs less than you thought. Merry Christmas early to you!


----------



## bluestang03

Kylacove said:


> More. Sorry for the bad lighting. The bag is darker and more vibrant than is showing. At least maybe you can get an idea of size and what it holds.



Oh wow.  Thanks for sharing and the tip on the handles.  It's perfect!


----------



## Twoboyz

Kylacove said:


> More. Sorry for the bad lighting. The bag is darker and more vibrant than is showing. At least maybe you can get an idea of size and what it holds.



Gorgeous bag K! Thanks for all of the pictures.  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Twoboyz

Kylacove said:


> Love her. Will carry mostly crossbody so love that the handles fold down inside so well. Someone needs to tell QVC hosts as many people will pass on this unless they know that trick. Glad that bag is lighter than listed. That almost stopped me, but I just had to see it in person. It also measures a bit smaller for me while holding a lot-the perfect combo.



I agree.  A couple of the hosts mentioned it in the TSV presentations and I think a caller or two did, but I think they should make it a point to mention it clearly and demonstrate it in every presentation.  The handles not laying flat and the extra long strap seem to be two big reasons for returns. I wonder if some people still don't realize the extra piece on the strap can be removed.  I'm glad it's a bit smaller because I don't like a large bag for everyday. Lighter and smaller are a huge plus for me! It looks like the perfect size for everyday. I can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> I agree it was hard to see the darker colors because of sheen and I don't feel they showed the brown Tmoro color enough. Plus, the dress the host had on was throwing me off. I like to see the bags against a solid background! Lol ! It would be nice if all the colors were shown on a model ! I'm sure all our choices will be nice!



Yes, I would have liked to see all of the colors on the models too.  That usually helps me a lot to see it on and with different outfits. I think sometimes hosts wear a lot of colors because they feel a lot of bags in lots of colors will look good and it will sell more bags. Dooney has more solid color bags than patterned.  However they showed two snake bags in this show so solid colors on the host would have been nice. However I have to say the color Sue was wearing looked really great with a lot of the fall bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have to chime in about that outfit Jacque Gonzales was wearing... OMG.   Not only did it look like a summertime beach party in November...but the colors in it were awful with a lot of the bags.   I don't know why winter weather has the QVC hosts bringing out their sleeveless clothes; it makes me cold just to look at them.  

I hope you all love your new python bags!!   I ordered the t'moro but decided to cancel.   I want to see everyone's photos!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, I would have liked to see all of the colors on the models too.  That usually helps me a lot to see it on and with different outfits. I think sometimes hosts wear a lot of colors because they feel a lot of bags in lots of colors will look good and it will sell more bags. Dooney has more solid color bags than patterned.  However they showed two snake bags in this show so solid colors on the host would have been nice. However I have to say the color Sue was wearing looked really great with a lot of the fall bags.


Yes, Sue's outfit was great for the bags! That dress on the host , a lot of colors or not, goes with nothing!:lolots:
JMO!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I have to chime in about that outfit Jacque Gonzales was wearing... OMG.   Not only did it look like a summertime beach party in November...but the colors in it were awful with a lot of the bags.   I don't know why winter weather has the QVC hosts bringing out their sleeveless clothes; it makes me cold just to look at them.
> 
> I hope you all love your new python bags!!   I ordered the t'moro but decided to cancel.   I want to see everyone's photos!


 


I agree - about the outfit....


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I have to chime in about that outfit Jacque Gonzales was wearing... OMG.   Not only did it look like a summertime beach party in November...but the colors in it were awful with a lot of the bags.   I don't know why winter weather has the QVC hosts bringing out their sleeveless clothes; it makes me cold just to look at them.
> 
> I hope you all love your new python bags!!   I ordered the t'moro but decided to cancel.   I want to see everyone's photos!


I chickened out as well and cancelled my order! :shame:I really was still so unsure on color and want to see the Charcoal in a reveal before I decide! 
It's not like I really need another bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I also found this pic online! I like the lighter handles with this color, trying to figure out what this color is and if they are going to make it in the future. It's not the blue(which was more greenish) this looks more grey to me. I like this color combination! It looks like it was a promo add for Dooney. My luck, that color will never be available !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Oops, forgot pic


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops, forgot pic



Oh interesting.It took me a minute to see the lighter handles. I thought it was just the grey.  I really like the Tmoro handles and trim on a lot of the bags. I feel like I'm drawn to it more, but the light handles are nice too.  I hope it's not just a sample.  Sometimes the samples show up at the outlets so you never know. 

Oh no...you cancelled? I really should cancel too, but I can't get myself to do it.  I figure I'll look at it in person and then decide.  I have decided to probably skip the TSV for now, unless I really love the functionality of this new design, and then I might opt to get an as is. I'm still undecided on color so I hope I just am in love with the Charcoal and then I just won't turn back.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I have to chime in about that outfit Jacque Gonzales was wearing... OMG.   Not only did it look like a summertime beach party in November...but the colors in it were awful with a lot of the bags.   I don't know why winter weather has the QVC hosts bringing out their sleeveless clothes; it makes me cold just to look at them.
> 
> I hope you all love your new python bags!!   I ordered the t'moro but decided to cancel.   I want to see everyone's photos!



Especially since I seem to remember some of the hosts complaining that it was always so cold in there. Oh I would have liked to see that t'moro bag, but it's not about me is it.  Lol! I thought about waiting too because they didn't seem to be selling out and I thought there is a good chance there will be as is, but I just want to see this bag in person.  I can't wait for it ship, but apparently they don't like to ship bags quickly, only Vitamixs. It will probably be next week before this one comes slithering home to me (sorry Pcan!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Especially since I seem to remember some of the hosts complaining that it was always so cold in there. Oh I would have liked to see that t'moro bag, but it's not about me is it.  Lol! I thought about waiting too because they didn't seem to be selling out and I thought there is a good chance there will be as is, but I just want to see this bag in person.  I can't wait for it ship, but apparently they don't like to ship bags quickly, only Vitamixs. It will probably be next week before this one comes slithering home to me (sorry Pcan!)



Weird, but they seemed to have shipped my Dawson right away!   (I tried to cancel  and it is already in the process of shipping...sheesh.)   Of course, it hasn't actually GONE anywhere yet.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Weird, but they seemed to have shipped my Dawson right away!   (I tried to cancel  and it is already in the process of shipping...sheesh.)   Of course, it hasn't actually GONE anywhere yet.



Doesn't that just figure?!  I found that if it says it can't be cancelled, I try to do it another time and another time and sometimes it takes multiple tries, but it finally cancels most of the time.  Did you try that? It's strange, but it usually works.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Doesn't that just figure?!  I found that if it says it can't be cancelled, I try to do it another time and another time and sometimes it takes multiple tries, but it finally cancels most of the time.  Did you try that? It's strange, but it usually works.



Yeah, I also do the "several attempts" at cancellation, haha.   I have even gone so far as to call CS; they can usually cancel when online says no!    I hope they are stepping up their shipping for the holidays.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I also do the "several attempts" at cancellation, haha.   I have even gone so far as to call CS; they can usually cancel when online says no!    I hope they are stepping up their shipping for the holidays.



Gotcha. Well, I hope you love it. You know what they say...things happen for a reason. I am excited to see this color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Gotcha. Well, I hope you love it. You know what they say...things happen for a reason. I am excited to see this color.



I can't wait to see everyone's new stuff.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I have to chime in about that outfit Jacque Gonzales was wearing... OMG.   Not only did it look like a summertime beach party in November...but the colors in it were awful with a lot of the bags.   I don't know why winter weather has the QVC hosts bringing out their sleeveless clothes; it makes me cold just to look at them.
> 
> I hope you all love your new python bags!!   I ordered the t'moro but decided to cancel.   I want to see everyone's photos!


 
Maybe earlier in her shift she was selling cosmetics that you needed to slather on your skin like when Jose Maran sells her Argan oil??  But even so, she could have changed for selling fall and winter purses!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Oh interesting.It took me a minute to see the lighter handles. I thought it was just the grey.  I really like the Tmoro handles and trim on a lot of the bags. I feel like I'm drawn to it more, but the light handles are nice too.  I hope it's not just a sample.  Sometimes the samples show up at the outlets so you never know.
> 
> Oh no...you cancelled? I really should cancel too, but I can't get myself to do it.  I figure I'll look at it in person and then decide.  I have decided to probably skip the TSV for now, unless I really love the functionality of this new design, and then I might opt to get an as is. I'm still undecided on color so I hope I just am in love with the Charcoal and then I just won't turn back.


I cancelled because I kept looking at the Charcoal and thought I liked it better with the Tmoro trim! I can't wait to see yours , then I might reorder! Well see! I'm curious to MiaBorsa's brown tmoro croc too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> I cancelled because I kept looking at the Charcoal and thought I liked it better with the Tmoro trim! I can't wait to see yours , then I might reorder! Well see! *I'm curious to MiaBorsa's brown tmoro croc too!*



I just got UPS tracking that says it will be here Wednesday.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got UPS tracking that says it will be here Wednesday.




Yay!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> I cancelled because I kept looking at the Charcoal and thought I liked it better with the Tmoro trim! I can't wait to see yours , then I might reorder! Well see! I'm curious to MiaBorsa's brown tmoro croc too!




Hopefully we can convince you. [emoji6]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got UPS tracking that says it will be here Wednesday.


Can't wait to see it!


Twoboyz said:


> Hopefully we can convince you. [emoji6]


I usually don't need too much convincing, that's my problem!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks FQ! It's funny because early this morning I snagged an elephant LL in as is. I cancelled it when I saw this Python.  I just couldn't get both, not with Black Friday shopping coming this week. I figure I'll be able to get the LL later on. I hope 12 Days are good this year.



I wish I can fast foward to Black Friday and 12 Days Dooney!


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> I wish I can fast foward to Black Friday and 12 Days Dooney!




Some days I feel like the fast forward button has been pressed!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Some days I feel like the fast forward button has been pressed!



Ain't it the truth??   Where did this year go?

In other news, it appears that Q has 6 EPs on most Dooneys today.   Argh.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got UPS tracking that says it will be here Wednesday.


Can't wait to see your Croc Dawson! Please post pics ASAP!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Ain't it the truth??   Where did this year go?
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, it appears that Q has 6 EPs on most Dooneys today.   Argh.




I saw that....(sigh)..as I still obsess over the Brenna.  [emoji57]


----------



## MrsKC

I missed the show but watched the presentation for the Newbury Suede Sloan. LOVE


----------



## elbgrl

Oh be still my heart!  The City Python Flynn shoulder bag is new, and in my cart!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Oh be still my heart!  The City Python Flynn shoulder bag is new, and in my cart!



Yes and it is GORGEOUS .


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Oh be still my heart!  The City Python Flynn shoulder bag is new, and in my cart!



Did you get her, Rosie?   Stunning bag.


----------



## elbgrl

Nope, they never showed her boo hoo.  For that price I at least have to see it on air.


----------



## swags

elbgrl said:


> Nope, they never showed her boo hoo.  For that price I at least have to see it on air.



They could have showed more of the new bags tonight.  I guess they sell a lot of logo locks for Christmas but some of the other bags we've all seen several times.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> They could have showed more of the new bags tonight.  I guess they sell a lot of logo locks for Christmas but some of the other bags we've all seen several times.


I think they were airing bags that were discounted for Cyber Monday, thats why there wasn't any really new bags except for the one pebbled crossbody. They had some pretty bags though!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

FYI...Dawson Croco bags on QVC have all colors available again! No discount though


----------



## darcy-0702

MrsKC said:


> I missed the show but watched the presentation for the Newbury Suede Sloan. LOVE



I love that suede sloan too! I had the newbury crossbody but the strap was so long and awkward even at it's shortest. So, that went back but this may be a nice replacement! I especially loved the olive, amber and tmoro.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

The suede Sloan really caught my eye too and just great colors...the olive was really special!


----------



## Suzwhat

My Dish Network guide has a two hour D&B show on today at 5 Easten.  However, Jill B just said a schedule change happened and it will be Susan Graver.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> My Dish Network guide has a two hour D&B show on today at 5 Easten.  However, Jill B just said a schedule change happened and it will be Susan Graver.



Thanks for the heads up! I would have been disappointed when I finally watched the show on my DVR and it was Susan Graver.  I see QVC updated their program guide.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> My Dish Network guide has a two hour D&B show on today at 5 Easten.  However, Jill B just said a schedule change happened and it will be Susan Graver.



That's probably because they were going to sell the Buckley and all the TPFers have scooped the clearance sale.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> That's probably because they were going to sell the Buckley and all the TPFers have scooped the clearance sale.




They need to start giving QVC AND DB reward cards to us all! We do the marketing for them!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

The show is from 6 to 8 Eastern time today


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> The show is from 6 to 8 Eastern time today



I don't think it's still scheduled, PTB.   When you go to the program guide, it's Susan Graver.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't think it's still scheduled, PTB.   When you go to the program guide, it's Susan Graver.




Oh ok. I was going by an email I received on Friday stating that the time changed to 6-8. I figured it was timing that's why the program guide hasn't been updated and the email took precedence. Anywho, I'll be tuned in anyway. I love Susun G.


----------



## momjules

Qvc plus has 6-8 pm today. Is that Susan graver too?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Grrrrr.... No Dooney today.


----------



## cutesheeps

DB is practically the only thing I watch on QVC...disappointed.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I wonder if the QVC plus show will be a Dooney rerun or something totally different


----------



## BlazenHsss

The Florentine Buckleys are on clearance! 
Nnghhhhh!   Want a Mushroom so bad!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Who's watching??   Love that Sloan.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Who's watching??   Love that Sloan.



Me


----------



## darcy-0702

Watching! Thinking about the one time only. &#128522;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Watching... I love the Helena Shopper. I bet this bag in Saffiano is a workhorse.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm here! I like the Sloan too, but I wonder if it's too big. I'm loving the snake....of course.... [emoji51]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm here! I like the Sloan too, but I wonder if it's too big. I'm loving the snake....of course.... [emoji51]



I like the snake, too.  (Sorry PTB!)   I wish MaryBel had gotten hers today so we could have had a review.


----------



## tlo

I'm here!!  Long time no chat.  I like the sloan too but it looked a little big.

I like Brenna too......and Barlow!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Watching... I love the Helena Shopper. I bet this bag in Saffiano is a workhorse.



Im shocked. I like it too


----------



## darcy-0702

Bought the Helena in elephant. &#128522;&#128522;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Watching... I love the Helena Shopper. I bet this bag in Saffiano is a workhorse.



Me too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

darcy-0702 said:


> Bought the Helena in elephant. &#128522;&#128522;&#10084;&#65039;



Gorgeous.  That's the color I like, too.


----------



## Sparker

I'm here as well!  I just told my fiancee ( last night) I was done for a long time.  This is torture.....


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I like the snake, too.  (Sorry PTB!)   I wish MaryBel had gotten hers today so we could have had a review.




Yeah me too.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I'm here!!  Long time no chat.  I like the sloan too but it looked a little big.
> 
> I like Brenna too......and Barlow!!




Hi T! Good to see you here. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Im shocked. I like it too




They need this in Flo leather... I'll be all on it!


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Bought the Helena in elephant. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;




That one was beautiful. I don't know which color I liked best.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Hi T! Good to see you here. [emoji4]



HEY TBZ!!!!!!!  It's so good to chat with  you!!!!!!  How is your snake bag, I thinkit was the Barlow?  How do you like it/  It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## macde90

Hey yall! I'm here too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> I'm here as well!  I just told my fiancee ( last night) I was done for a long time.  This is torture.....




I hear you! Lol! Everyday I say I'm done! And then the next day I'm back on the Internet shopping. I'm weak... [emoji57]


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> HEY TBZ!!!!!!!  It's so good to chat with  you!!!!!!  How is your snake bag, I thinkit was the Barlow?  How do you like it/  It's gorgeous!!!




Thanks! Unfortunately I sent it back. I had buyers remorse and didn't feel right about paying full price. I was also having trouble with the magnetic snaps lining up and the handles kept falling in the way. It was gorgeous though....beyond gorgeous, trust me. I giving the style another chance though because Monday my City Leather Barlow in the color natural from Dooney.com will arrive. I got that one on sale so I feel better about it. If I find that snake Barlow on sale I might consider purchasing it again.


----------



## macde90

The zip zip is so cute.  That little short shoulder strap just doesnt work for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

The Miller is cute. I like the olive and Bordeaux.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately I sent it back. I had buyers remorse and didn't feel right about paying full price. I was also having trouble with the magnetic snaps lining up and the handles kept falling in the way. It was gorgeous though....beyond gorgeous, trust me. I giving the style another chance though because Monday my City Leather Barlow in the color natural from Dooney.com will arrive. I got that one on sale so I feel better about it. If I find that snake Barlow on sale I might consider purchasing it again.



It was gorgeous but I understand.  I have a hard time paying full price.  I hope you love your ne City Leather Barlow. Miaborsa's is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> The zip zip is so cute.  That little short shoulder strap just doesnt work for me.




It's a great bag. Do you have a strap from another bag that might work?


----------



## macde90

The Miller looks like just the middle part of the shelby. I like it but probably to small for me.


----------



## macde90

hhmmm... I never thought about putting a longer strap. Good idea.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> It was gorgeous but I understand.  I have a hard time paying full price.  I hope you love your ne City Leather Barlow. Miaborsa's is gorgeous!!!!!!




Hers is so gorgeous! Mine was on preorder so they were torturing me a little bit it finally made it on the slow boat. I'm off Monday so I can sit by the window and wait. [emoji6]


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Hers is so gorgeous! Mine was on preorder so they were torturing me a little bit it finally made it on the slow boat. I'm off Monday so I can sit by the window and wait. [emoji6]



YIPPEE!!  I hope you love it hon!!!!!


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> I hear you! Lol! Everyday I say I'm done! And then the next day I'm back on the Internet shopping. I'm weak... [emoji57]



I've never felt " bad" about buying a bag yet.  I want the chestnut Buckley, but I think I will feel guilt.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> The Miller looks like just the middle part of the shelby. I like it but probably to small for me.




It is kind of small....but so cute on those models.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> I've never felt " bad" about buying a bag yet.  I want the chestnut Buckley, but I think I will feel guilt.




I just ordered the marine Buckley tonight.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> YIPPEE!!  I hope you love it hon!!!!!




Thanks T! I hope so too. I can't wait!


----------



## tlo

Sparker said:


> I've never felt " bad" about buying a bag yet.  I want the chestnut Buckley, but I think I will feel guilt.



Chestnut Buckley is gorgeous!!!!!  Chestnut is my favorite florentine color and it looks great against the dark trim on Buckley


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! I hope so too. I can't wait!



I can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> I just ordered the marine Buckley tonight.



I saw that!  Marine is beautiful too!


----------



## Sparker

Sloan suede hobo


----------



## Twoboyz

Gorgeous!


----------



## darcy-0702

Nice! I hope you love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Three hour show on Sunday night????   Argh.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Ahhhh. I peaked at what was shown and finally can sit down and zone out to 2 hours of Dooney - get to bed kids! LOL


----------



## Sparker

tlo said:


> Chestnut Buckley is gorgeous!!!!!  Chestnut is my favorite florentine color and it looks great against the dark trim on Buckley



I just thanked my fiancee for getting me a few bags as Christmas gifts.  He said he's an enabler.  I told him......no, you girls are!! 
  then I see this.....oh, I know it's so stinking gorgeous!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Does the logo lock in sky have gold or silver hardware?


----------



## darcy-0702

LoveMyMarc said:


> Does the logo lock in sky have gold or silver hardware?



They all have the light gold hardware.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sheesh, that red Brenna sold out again?! I was just thinking, yes I need that red.... I guess that's my sign to wait for as is.


----------



## macde90

did she just say george michael and wham!.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Rrrrr I have a plum Helena in my cart!?!?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Whoa.  The Toledo satchel is on clearance, too!


----------



## macde90

Does anybody have an idea of the as is price on newer bags like Brenna? I've been doing some serious Christmas shopping so I'm trying to hold out but man is it hard.


----------



## Sparker

tlo said:


> Chestnut Buckley is gorgeous!!!!!  Chestnut is my favorite florentine color and it looks great against the dark trim on Buckley



Would you post a pic of her????


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Does anybody have an idea of the as is price on newer bags like Brenna? I've been doing some serious Christmas shopping so I'm trying to hold out but man is it hard.




Usually the price is around $100 less.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa.  The Toledo satchel is on clearance, too!




I had the Bordeaux on order earlier today but cancelled it. There are just too many bad reviews and I'm worried about that white milky moldy residue. It is gorgeous though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> Would you post a pic of her????




Sparker, check the reveals thread. PcanTannedBeauty just posted her chestnut in there. It's gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I had the Bordeaux on order earlier today but cancelled it. There are just too many bad reviews and I'm worried about that white milky moldy residue. It is gorgeous though.



TB I noticed the bordeaux they are showing on air is very pebbled and the finish kind of strange.  Hopefully we will be allright with the sophie.


----------



## Allieandalf

Sparker said:


> I'm here as well!  I just told my fiancee ( last night) I was done for a long time.  This is torture.....




Told my DH the same thing last night.  He laughed.


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> Sparker, check the reveals thread. PcanTannedBeauty just posted her chestnut in there. It's gorgeous!



I did earlier!!!  I know it is! I saw Miaborsa's in an old thread, and it was just as beautiful!  So r rich.  On TV it looks kinda flat/ dull.  That's why I bought natural a couple days ago, but having serious regrets after seeing Pcan's....ugh.


----------



## Sparker

Actually, I don't regret the natural.....just want the chestnut too!!


----------



## elbgrl

Was so hoping they would show the python Flynn.


----------



## Sparker

:QUOTE=Allieandalf;29555529]Told my DH the same thing last night.  He laughed.[/QUOTE]

Mine said " good".   I don't think he has much faith in me though lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> I did earlier!!!  I know it is! I saw Miaborsa's in an old thread, and it was just as beautiful!  So r rich.  On TV it looks kinda flat/ dull.  That's why I bought natural a couple days ago, but having serious regrets after seeing Pcan's....ugh.







Sparker said:


> Actually, I don't regret the natural.....just want the chestnut too!!




Haha! I can so sympathize. Ugh! The natural is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> TB I noticed the bordeaux they are showing on air is very pebbled and the finish kind of strange.  Hopefully we will be allright with the sophie.




Well I caved and ordered it. I cancelled the Sophie. I hope I don't regret it. I think most people expect the Toledo to be smooth because so many of them were in the earlier designs. However they can be pebbled. It seems the Bordeaux for some reason was more pebbled. I don't mind the pebbling in Toledo. I just worry about that weird whitish film people are talking about. I wonder if that is some defect in the drying of the coating. Well if it has that issue at least I can return as defective.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Was so hoping they would show the python Flynn.




Me too. Maybe tomorrow or Sunday....hopefully. I bet they will.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, I bailed on the marine Buckley.   Whew, that was a close one.       (I decided I wanted a Coach Ace in the navy instead.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I bailed on the marine Buckley.   Whew, that was a close one.       (I decided I wanted a Coach Ace in the navy instead.)




Lol.. I'll have to look up the Ace to see what won you over the Buckley.

Checked it out. It has a nice doc satchel look to it.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I bailed on the marine Buckley.   Whew, that was a close one.       (I decided I wanted a Coach Ace in the navy instead.)




I saw the Coach Ace in navy last weekend at the Coach store, it was beautiful especially in the burgundy wine color.  I have that on my list when j choose to revisit Coach again but for now Dooney have me infatuated well in love. Specifically the Buckley[emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> I saw the Coach Ace in navy last weekend at the Coach store, it was beautiful especially in the burgundy wine color.  I have that on my list when j choose to revisit Coach again but for now Dooney have me infatuated well in love. Specifically the Buckley[emoji4]



I own the Ace in the burgundy and it's a winner.  So when I found a deal on the navy I couldn't resist.   And yeah, the Buckley is fabulous!


----------



## cutesheeps

Aw, I guess it's good I didn't know there was a show on tonight, or else I wouldn't have gotten anything done lol. Can't wait to watch the later showing.


----------



## AnotherPurse

I am going to have to break my phone so I don't order that Bordeaux zip in saffiano. It looks so darn pretty. I ordered the Helena I plum already - I love it for traveling and a substitute for my Flo's. Rrrrrr![emoji31]


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I own the Ace in the burgundy and it's a winner.  So when I found a deal on the navy I couldn't resist.   And yeah, the Buckley is fabulous!


I saw that Ace at Macy's. I love it. I think I would be happy with any color.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I bailed on the marine Buckley.   Whew, that was a close one.       (I decided I wanted a Coach Ace in the navy instead.)




I remember the burgundy one. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to see the navy! 




AnotherPurse said:


> I am going to have to break my phone so I don't order that Bordeaux zip in saffiano. It looks so darn pretty. I ordered the Helena I plum already - I love it for traveling and a substitute for my Flo's. Rrrrrr![emoji31]




That Bordeaux is so stunning. I think I need it too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol.. I'll have to look up the Ace to see what won you over the Buckley.
> 
> Checked it out. It has a nice doc satchel look to it.





YankeeDooney said:


> I saw that Ace at Macy's. I love it. I think I would be happy with any color.





Twoboyz said:


> I remember the burgundy one. It's gorgeous! I can't wait to see the navy!



I'm carrying satchels more often lately and I love the styling of the Ace.  Of course, the $600 price tag kept me from getting too craaaaazy.      I got the burgundy during Bloomie's F&F for 25% and no tax, but the navy at Macy's is a better deal ($312 plus $40 in "Macy's Money" and 8% ***********).   I just hope they don't ship it in a plastic bag; things will get ugly.   

Here's my burgundy, still wearing her Minnie Pearl price tags.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm carrying satchels more often lately and I love the styling of the Ace.  Of course, the $600 price tag kept me from getting too craaaaazy.      I got the burgundy during Bloomie's F&F for 25% and no tax, but the navy at Macy's is a better deal ($312 plus $40 in "Macy's Money" and 8% ***********).   I just hope they don't ship it in a plastic bag; things will get ugly.
> 
> Here's my burgundy, still wearing her Minnie Pearl price tags.



Beautiful! Minnie Pearl.....lol!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

AnotherPurse said:


> I am going to have to break my phone so I don't order that Bordeaux zip in saffiano. It looks so darn pretty. I ordered the Helena I plum already - I love it for traveling and a substitute for my Flo's. Rrrrrr![emoji31]


I ordered that exact one last night! They don't have Bordeaux on DB, so I didn't want it to get away .. It is pretty  I have three zip zips in the pebble, but no saffiano yet


----------



## MrsKC

Ok the smooth leather satchel is nice but $323??? I think it is easily $100 overpriced .


----------



## macde90

MrsKC said:


> Ok the smooth leather satchel is nice but $323??? I think it is easily $100 overpriced .


yeah, it's cute but not that cute. It almost looks like its MFF.


----------



## macde90

Who dis hosting with Sue? She is uber casual and quite quirky.


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm carrying satchels more often lately and I love the styling of the Ace.  Of course, the $600 price tag kept me from getting too craaaaazy.      I got the burgundy during Bloomie's F&F for 25% and no tax, but the navy at Macy's is a better deal ($312 plus $40 in "Macy's Money" and 8% ***********).   I just hope they don't ship it in a plastic bag; things will get ugly.
> 
> Here's my burgundy, still wearing her Minnie Pearl price tags.


HeeHaw she's beautifu.  I may have revisit Coach. The bags are not as heavy as Dooney but just as nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

It's Jackie Gonzalas. I might have butchered that spelling.


----------



## Twoboyz

I have Sophie mushroom and natural in my cart. Now that it's clearance I think I have to get one. Which one though?! I hate picking colors....


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> It's Jackie Gonzalas. I might have butchered that spelling.


I don't remember seeing her before. She's quirky. She reminds me of MTV's Daria.


----------



## Twoboyz

I like her. She's always fun.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> I have Sophie mushroom and natural in my cart. Now that it's clearance I think I have to get one. Which one though?! I hate picking colors....


The mushroom is lovely but the natural matches this seasons boots. Both are great colors.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I have Sophie mushroom and natural in my cart. Now that it's clearance I think I have to get one. Which one though?! I hate picking colors....




I say mushroom. Sooo rich looking. Don't you have a Lolo in Saddle but not sure how close in color it is.


----------



## aprimo

Oh crap! I couldn't resist the clearance price on the Sophie. I ordered the plum AND the mushroom!


----------



## aprimo

PcanTannedBty said:


> I say mushroom. Sooo rich looking. Don't you have a Lolo in Saddle but not sure how close in color it is.



I am not one for neutrals usually, but I've wanted that mushroom Sophie since day one. I think it's the black trim. It's such a sophisticated look. For some reason, mushroom or grey bags with brown trim just don't work for me the way the black trim does.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ok the smooth leather satchel is nice but $323??? I think it is easily $100 overpriced .


Agree.


----------



## macde90

aprimo said:


> Oh crap! I couldn't resist the clearance price on the Sophie. I ordered the plum AND the mushroom!


You da real MVP


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's Jackie Gonzalas. I might have butchered that spelling.



Thank goodness she isn't wearing that wild print sleeveless beach dress today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

twoboyz said:


> i have sophie mushroom and natural in my cart. Now that it's clearance i think i have to get one. Which one though?! I hate picking colors....



lol.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank goodness she isn't wearing that wild print sleeveless beach dress today.



Omgosh I know....


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> HeeHaw she's beautifu.  I may have revisit Coach. The bags are not as heavy as Dooney but just as nice.



Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

macde90 said:


> yeah, it's cute but not that cute. It almost looks like its MFF.



Agreed.


----------



## MrsKC

aprimo said:


> Oh crap! I couldn't resist the clearance price on the Sophie. I ordered the plum AND the mushroom!



Woot woot!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> Oh crap! I couldn't resist the clearance price on the Sophie. I ordered the plum AND the mushroom!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I have Sophie mushroom and natural in my cart. Now that it's clearance I think I have to get one. Which one though?! I hate picking colors....



I like both.  Which one are you getting?


----------



## macde90

See, this is why I side eye the Q. The small Lexington is way better priced at Macys.


----------



## MrsKC

macde90 said:


> See, this is why I side eye the Q. The small Lexington is way better priced at Macys.



You definitely need to do your homework,  but we excel at that here!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aprimo said:


> I am not one for neutrals usually, but I've wanted that mushroom Sophie since day one. I think it's the black trim. It's such a sophisticated look. For some reason, mushroom or grey bags with brown trim just don't work for me the way the black trim does.




I agree... The black trim is what does it for me on this bag.


----------



## elbgrl

I looooove the sophie.  Got here late, so the olive is in my cart on WL.  All the colors are gorgeous.  If I didn't already have the lexington in oyster and the zip zip in elephant, I would definitely get one of those.

oops I see that its mushroom, not elephant.  They are very similar.  That natural is beautiful, too.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> I looooove the sophie.  Got here late, so the olive is in my cart on WL.  All the colors are gorgeous.  If I didn't already have the lexington in oyster and the zip zip in elephant, I would definitely get one of those.
> 
> oops I see that its mushroom, not elephant.  They are very similar.  That natural is beautiful, too.



Olive is very pretty!


----------



## elbgrl

OMgoodness that olive in the Lolo is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> The mushroom is lovely but the natural matches this seasons boots. Both are great colors.




Yes I was thinking natural would match more of my boots. I also love the marine. [emoji16]. I have 3 in my cart now. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> I say mushroom. Sooo rich looking. Don't you have a Lolo in Saddle but not sure how close in color it is.




I have the Lolo in natural which is a lighter almost mustardy tan. I don't have anything in the mushroom but I saw the Seville Callie in natural at the outlet and I love the color. I have the ostrich Chelsea in black and grey which I'm thinking is pretty close to mushroom on the Sophie. 



aprimo said:


> Oh crap! I couldn't resist the clearance price on the Sophie. I ordered the plum AND the mushroom!




Yay!! I can't resist either. I always admire this bag when it's presented. Now I have to pick between mushroom, natural, and marine.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank goodness she isn't wearing that wild print sleeveless beach dress today.




Yes!  She's very young and hip in her plaid. [emoji106]


----------



## macde90

LoLo KoKo Brown sounds like she drinks brown liquor and sings the blues. A girl after my heart....


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I like both.  Which one are you getting?




I don't know. I'm leaning toward natural. I also have marine in my cart now.


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> I am not one for neutrals usually, but I've wanted that mushroom Sophie since day one. I think it's the black trim. It's such a sophisticated look. For some reason, mushroom or grey bags with brown trim just don't work for me the way the black trim does.




I think the black trim is very striking. It's a nice change from Dooneys usual tan or Tmoro trim.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I looooove the sophie.  Got here late, so the olive is in my cart on WL.  All the colors are gorgeous.  If I didn't already have the lexington in oyster and the zip zip in elephant, I would definitely get one of those.
> 
> oops I see that its mushroom, not elephant.  They are very similar.  That natural is beautiful, too.




The olive would have been my first choice but I have the Callie coming in olive. I think it's a great choice. Did you get it?


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> LoLo KoKo Brown sounds like she drinks brown liquor and sings the blues. A girl after my heart....




[emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Why is that Sutton zipzip in my cart????


----------



## aprimo

Twoboyz said:


> The olive would have been my first choice but I have the Callie coming in olive. I think it's a great choice. Did you get it?



I love the olive! If I hadn't gotten the logo lock hobo in olive suede this year, I might have gone for that one.


----------



## elbgrl

I love that sutton zip zip !


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> Why is that Sutton zipzip in my cart????


Because she needs a forever home.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Why is that Sutton zipzip in my cart????



Bc it is on Clearance!  If I had something beside my phone it would be in my cart too! 
I wanted on last time!


----------



## macde90

elbgrl said:


> I love that sutton zip zip !


Me too. It is really cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I love that sutton zip zip !





macde90 said:


> Because she needs a forever home.





MrsKC said:


> Bc it is on Clearance!  If I had something beside my phone it would be in my cart too!
> I wanted on last time!





macde90 said:


> Me too. It is really cute.



Yeah, but I have the Sutton Sydney in the closet of doom.  What the heck.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Why is that Sutton zipzip in my cart????




Because you have great taste! Did you get red or green?


----------



## macde90

This was fun. I'm off to the Apple store with DS. Bye y'all.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, but I have the Sutton Sydney in the closet of doom.  What the heck.



Oh....well then you don't "need" it....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Because you have great taste! Did you get red or green?



The red.  My Sydney has the green.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh....well then you don't "need" it....



Good one, KC.


----------



## Twoboyz

I got the marine and marine and natural Sophie's. I'll just have to decide when they get here.  Now all I can say is QVC better ship these quickly because I have a very itchy cancel button finger! [emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Bc it is on Clearance!  If I had something beside my phone it would be in my cart too!
> I wanted on last time!



   I don't understand.  If you have your phone you can call or use the app.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I got the marine and marine and natural Sophie's. I'll just have to decide when they get here.  Now all I can say is QVC better ship these quickly because I have a very itchy cancel button finger! [emoji23]



So...two marine?   You must really like that one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> This was fun. I'm off to the Apple store with DS. Bye y'all.



Bye!!   Have fun.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Good one, KC.



I know.

Now I can zip through the show from last night that I did not get to watch.....

If I did not have FOUR bags somewhere in the shipping from an alternate universe process I  might have also jumped on these clearance prices.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I know.
> 
> Now I can zip through the show from last night that I did not get to watch.....
> 
> *If I did not have FOUR bags somewhere in the shipping from an alternate universe process I  might have also jumped on these clearance prices.*



   Well, I didn't get the Sutton zipzip.  Sigh.   I was sensible for once.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I didn't get the Sutton zipzip.  Sigh.   I was sensible for once.



Symptoms of your HSD are controlled .


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> So...two marine?   You must really like that one.




Rotfl....oops! I was so excited! Natural and marine. [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> This was fun. I'm off to the Apple store with DS. Bye y'all.




Have fun! Bye!


----------



## MrsKC

So I am watching last night's show.  Between yesterday and today I have never seen the Q offer so many good clearance prices on newer bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I got the marine and marine and natural Sophie's. I'll just have to decide when they get here.  Now all I can say is QVC better ship these quickly because I have a very itchy cancel button finger! [emoji23]




Lol... As of late, we are cancel twins. I've done that 3 times with the Marine Buckley. I can't cancel now because it's sold out. That made my decision to keep it easy. Me knowing your style, I think you would think it's too big. Even for me being a big bag girl think it's a huge bag but it's perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> So I am watching last night's show.  Between yesterday and today I have never seen the Q offer so many good clearance prices on newer bags.



I agree.  I'm also loving the reduced shipping on some bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... As of late, we are cancel twins. I've done that 3 times with the Marine Buckley. I can't cancel now because it's sold out. That made my decision to keep it easy. Me knowing your style, I think you would think it's too big. Even for me being a big bag girl think it's a huge bag but it's perfect.



Haha, QVC is probably thinking what is with these people!  Thanks for your advice.  Knowing that it might be big for my taste I feel better about cancelling it.  If I see it at the outlet I'll try it on first.


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> I got the marine and marine and natural Sophie's. I'll just have to decide when they get here.  Now all I can say is QVC better ship these quickly because I have a very itchy cancel button finger! [emoji23]



My cousins friend has the natural and its stunning. Seeing it in person last year is what got me interested in it. 
I can't believe they are going away! If I wasn't behind on Christmas shopping I think I would get the nude.


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> My cousins friend has the natural and its stunning. Seeing it in person last year is what got me interested in it.
> 
> I can't believe they are going away! If I wasn't behind on Christmas shopping I think I would get the nude.




Thanks Swags! I had a hard time deciding. Seeing the Seville bags at the outlet got me on the natural too. It's such a warm shade. I can't believe they are going away too. Usually TSV bags stick around and show up in new colors every season. I think the coated cotton lining hurt this bag. I really wish it had cotton lining, but I will try to get past it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Does anyone know if an iPhone 6 Plus will fit in the outside back pocket of the Sophie?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Does anyone know if an iPhone 6 Plus will fit in the outside back pocket of the Sophie?



It does on the Toledo Sophie, TB.  Not sure if all the Sophies are the same, though.

ETA--I just checked the "Q&A" on the product page and someone asked that question.  The Dooney response was "yes."


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It does on the Toledo Sophie, TB.  Not sure if all the Sophies are the same, though.
> 
> ETA--I just checked the "Q&A" on the product page and someone asked that question.  The Dooney response was "yes."




Thanks Sarah!! I appreciate it. I'm very happy about that. Im having a hard time getting used to toting this huge phone around!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah!! I appreciate it. I'm very happy about that. Im having a hard time getting used to toting this huge phone around!


TB, 

I am ready for the new iPhone. Would you get the 6plus again if you had to do it over?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah!! I appreciate it. I'm very happy about that. Im having a hard time getting used to toting this huge phone around!


  I got my 6+ a couple of months ago and it is too big.  I love the display, but it's heavy to lug around.  



YankeeDooney said:


> TB,
> 
> I am ready for the new iPhone. Would you get the 6plus again if you had to do it over?


  I wouldn't.  I wish I had gotten the 6.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> TB,
> 
> I am ready for the new iPhone. Would you get the 6plus again if you had to do it over?




It's tough getting used to. I've only had it for a week. At first I was like what have I gotten myself into? I'm getting used to it though. I can't throw it around like my 5s so I'm having to learn to be careful. Lol! (I'm clumsy and drop everything). I absolutely love the big screen though so I think I would do it again. I'm carrying my pebbled leather dome satchel today and it doesnt fit in the outside slip pocket. [emoji17]


----------



## AnotherPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> TB,
> 
> I am ready for the new iPhone. Would you get the 6plus again if you had to do it over?




I have the 6+ and I absolutely love it. I am on my phone all the time being in sales and the increased screen size works well. I upgraded from the 6 and that is a fine phone especially if you are coming from the 4-5 models. The only thing is that I can't carry it in my flip belt at the gym, some pockets in my bag don't fit it and places like my cup holder in my car it won't fit in. I never go on my computer anymore for personal use unless I have to nor use my iPad all that much since the +


----------



## MiaBorsa

Who's watching?   I'm sleepy, lol.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Who's watching?   I'm sleepy, lol.




I'm here with you watching on my phone while I chart at work[emoji6] with a cup of coffee of course


----------



## Sparker

I'm watching....


----------



## Scooch

Watching too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I need to be sleep...


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm watching. I want all the bags. [emoji13]


----------



## Twoboyz

Dang...people shop in the middle of the night! Those Toledo satchels flew out the door!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Dang...people shop in the middle of the night! Those Toledo satchels flew out the door!




Lol... That's what I said! It's like 2:30am and up shopping. Must be our unknown fellow Dooneynistas.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... That's what I said! It's like 2:30am and up shopping. Must be our unknown fellow Dooneynistas.




I think I have to check back in the morning when they wake up and cancel their orders. Lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think I have to check back in the morning when they wake up and cancel their orders. Lol!




LMBO... Right! Nothing screaming at me and we are 1 1/2 hours in. That's a good thing. I'm satisfied (I think), especially once my Marine Buckley comes next week. Those were my holiday gifts, so I'm done till next year but I am passing by the outlet tomorrow on my way to a game. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... Right! Nothing screaming at me and we are 1 1/2 hours in. That's a good thing. I'm satisfied (I think), especially once my Marine Buckley comes next week. Those were my holiday gifts, so I'm done till next year but I am passing by the outlet tomorrow on my way to a game. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Lol! You're in trouble.... Have fun!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... Right! Nothing screaming at me and we are 1 1/2 hours in. That's a good thing. I'm satisfied (I think), especially once my Marine Buckley comes next week. Those were my holiday gifts, so I'm done till next year but I am passing by the outlet tomorrow on my way to a game. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Can't wait to see what your thoughts are on the Marine!  I hope she deserves a glamour shot too! I will stay tuned!


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> Why is that Sutton zipzip in my cart????


I saw that the Sutton Zip Zip was on clearance already and was shocked. It just came out like last month, I think. So, of course I had to have one!! I ordered the red. I'm such a sucker for "clearance". Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> I saw that the Sutton Zip Zip was on clearance already and was shocked. It just came out like last month, I think. So, of course I had to have one!! I ordered the red. I'm such a sucker for "clearance". Lol




I was eyeing that one too. It's very pretty. I hope you love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I think I have to check back in the morning when they wake up and cancel their orders. Lol!




Just as I suspected...all colors are back. [emoji4]


----------



## Julie Ann

gm2amm said:


> I saw that the Sutton Zip Zip was on clearance already and was shocked. It just came out like last month, I think. So, of course I had to have one!! I ordered the red. I'm such a sucker for "clearance". Lol



LOL! I ordered the sutton cross body. There both so pretty! I just keep telling myself this bag probably won't be around next year, and we need to get it now


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> LOL! I ordered the sutton cross body. There both so pretty! I just keep telling myself this bag probably won't be around next year, and we need to get it now




I hope you love it!  I have this bag in the blue Gretta print. My sister loves her black pebbled leather one too. It really holds a lot.


----------



## Julie Ann

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you love it!  I have this bag in the blue Gretta print. My sister loves her black pebbled leather one too. It really holds a lot.



I love your Gretta print. I'm excited for this sutton print. I haven't cancelled my order yet  it's only $33 bucks a month.... Just keep telling myself . LOL!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... That's what I said! It's like 2:30am and up shopping. Must be our unknown fellow Dooneynistas.



It wasn't me. I watched but didn't purchase anything.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> It wasn't me. I watched but didn't purchase anything.




I wish I had your willpower. I did but I was one of the ones that cancelled this morning. [emoji23] I did my share of shopping in the afternoon show.


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> I love your Gretta print. I'm excited for this sutton print. I haven't cancelled my order yet  it's only $33 bucks a month.... Just keep telling myself . LOL!




The Sutton looks so much more elegant than the Gretta with the deep brown and the shine. It's a very doable price range. That's what I told myself about the zip zip. [emoji16]


----------



## Julie Ann

Twoboyz said:


> The Sutton looks so much more elegant than the Gretta with the deep brown and the shine. It's a very doable price range. That's what I told myself about the zip zip. [emoji16]



I ordered the red. I just now need to buy some brown tops. I'm a black girl. It's more slimming


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I wish I had your willpower. I did but I was one of the ones that cancelled this morning. [emoji23] I did my share of shopping in the afternoon show.



The day isnt over yet....one more show before Christmas.  That cancel option makes it so easy to buy. QVC strategy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ugh I fell asleep but it sounds like I didn't miss anything.   It's probably those Washington State and California shoppers scooping the middle of the night bargains.  

THREE hour show tonight, but I'll have to watch on my laptop during The Good Wife.  :giggles:


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh I fell asleep but it sounds like I didn't miss anything.   It's probably those Washington State and California shoppers scooping the middle of the night bargains.
> 
> 
> 
> THREE hour show tonight, but I'll have to watch on my laptop during The Good Wife.  :giggles:




I loooooooove the Good Wife. I was so sad when they killed off Will. I was like umm what just happened here?[emoji15] no warning whatsoever


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> I ordered the red. I just now need to buy some brown tops. I'm a black girl. It's more slimming




I see this bag as a neutral. I think it goes well with black, brown and lots of colors. I think you're okay wearing it with black.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> The day isnt over yet....one more show before Christmas.  That cancel option makes it so easy to buy. QVC strategy!




You're telling me! It's a three hour show too. [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh I fell asleep but it sounds like I didn't miss anything.   It's probably those Washington State and California shoppers scooping the middle of the night bargains.
> 
> 
> 
> THREE hour show tonight, but I'll have to watch on my laptop during The Good Wife.  :giggles:




Multitasking at its best! [emoji23]


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't understand.  If you have your phone you can call or use the app.


Well I can but I try to draw the line. If I am buying things from my phone I fear I would be out of control. I make myself have the computer or iPad, it helps curb impulse buying (we'll sort of ).


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> I loooooooove the Good Wife. I was so sad when they killed off Will. I was like umm what just happened here?[emoji15] no warning whatsoever



OMG, I was STUNNED when Will died!   Never saw that coming for sure.  I hope it's not preempted tonight for some lame Christmas cartoon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well I can but I try to draw the line. If I am buying things from my phone I fear I would be out of control. I make myself have the computer or iPad, it helps curb impulse buying (we'll sort of ).



:giggles:   I am the world's worst iPhone owner.  Mine is usually in the bottom of my purse with a dead battery.   I'm not an "app" person at all; I prefer the widescreen on my laptop.


----------



## Julie Ann

Twoboyz said:


> I see this bag as a neutral. I think it goes well with black, brown and lots of colors. I think you're okay wearing it with black.



Ok  thanks for the input. I wasn't real for sure. I try to buy more neutrals bc if I can't wear a bag everyday then I don't want it. To me...if I spend this much on a bag I want to be able to wear it for months. Love this Dooney family


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I was eyeing that one too. It's very pretty. I hope you love it!


Thanks, Ivana! I'm sure I will... Now it's just getting it past "Old Eagle Eye" hubby who notices EVERY new bag I ever carry and wants to know "when did you get that?"


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> :giggles:   I am the world's worst iPhone owner.  Mine is usually in the bottom of my purse with a dead battery. *  I'm not an "app" person at all; I prefer the widescreen on my laptop*.



Hey Sarah!

Same here! It's still hard just getting used to using this11 1/2 laptop. My jacked up laptop was 17' and I had no problem seeing everything. I'm at 120% on my emails so I can easily read them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gm2amm said:


> Thanks, Ivana! I'm sure I will... Now it's just getting it past *"Old Eagle Eye" *hubby who notices EVERY new bag I ever carry and wants to know "when did you get that?"


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> Same here! It's still hard just getting used to using this11 1/2 laptop. My jacked up laptop was 17' and I had no problem seeing everything. I'm at 120% on my emails so I can easily read them!



Girl, if I could get my hubby off the big-screen TV I would read my emails on there.


----------



## gm2amm

Julie Ann said:


> LOL! I ordered the sutton cross body. There both so pretty! I just keep telling myself this bag probably won't be around next year, and we need to get it now


I know...
My motto: Better happy than sorry!!!
The Sutton is so pretty, I'm sure we'll both be happy~


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, if I could get my hubby off the big-screen TV I would read my emails on there.





Here's what I need!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Here's what I need!



Too bad there are no drive-in theaters anymore.  We could just pull up in the car and check TPF.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Too bad there are no drive-in theaters anymore.  We could just pull up in the car and check TPF.




 They could be the Baby Boomers' "Internet Cafe".


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Here's what I need!




Is that an iMax?! Rotfl!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Too bad there are no drive-in theaters anymore.  We could just pull up in the car and check TPF.




Rotfl!


----------



## cutesheeps

Did that lady say she has 87 dooneys? Nice!


----------



## Julie Ann

cutesheeps said:


> Did that lady say she has 87 dooneys? Nice!



LOL!!! She did! &#128578; I want to take a tour in her closet


----------



## MiaBorsa

Whoa!   I just noticed the show has already started.  Hope I didn't miss anything good.


----------



## Twoboyz

Yup 87....my hero!


----------



## Twoboyz

I like that saffiano Tobi in black. So pretty.


----------



## cutesheeps

Julie Ann said:


> LOL!!! She did! &#128578; I want to take a tour in her closet





Twoboyz said:


> Yup 87....my hero!




Ikr? I wanna go in there too. Must be amazing!

I really want to like Dooney's saffiano bags but for myself there is something off...I don't know if it's the colors, the color of the stitching, or the light gold hardware. Just can't put my finger on it but the saffiano never looks as good as the pebbled leathers to me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I like that saffiano Tobi in black. So pretty.



That bag looked like a good size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Uh oh.  Python.   Don't look, TB!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm looking away!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cutesheeps said:


> Ikr? I wanna go in there too. Must be amazing!
> 
> I really want to like Dooney's saffiano bags but for myself there is something off...I don't know if it's the colors, the color of the stitching, or the light gold hardware. Just can't put my finger on it but the saffiano never looks as good as the pebbled leathers to me.




I agree.. I have a Saf drawstring and Willa and something is causing me not to love them. It's a strong like, but not love. I think it's the stitching for me. Kinda cheapens the look


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> That bag looked like a good size.




I tried on the pebbled leather version. I think it's the one KC has. It's a really cute size for a little everyday handbag tote.


----------



## Julie Ann

Love that Flynn bag! But I'm just watching tonight. Not buying....


----------



## Julie Ann

cutesheeps said:


> Ikr? I wanna go in there too. Must be amazing!
> 
> I really want to like Dooney's saffiano bags but for myself there is something off...I don't know if it's the colors, the color of the stitching, or the light gold hardware. Just can't put my finger on it but the saffiano never looks as good as the pebbled leathers to me.



I think it just depends on the bag itself. I prefer my zip zip in the Saffiano. Although I have one in the pebble leather. But I like that particular bag to be more structured.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree.. I have a Saf drawstring and Willa and something is causing me not to love them. It's a strong like, but not love. I think it's the stitching for me. Kinda cheapens the look




I'm not crazy about how saffiano feels but I think it takes color so well. What I think I liked about the black is how the stitching popped against the black bag. I don't always want stitching to show but for some reason I really liked the look.


----------



## Twoboyz

That Flynn is gorgeous! I love the grey. It's too big for me though...and so is the price.


----------



## cutesheeps

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree.. I have a Saf drawstring and Willa and something is causing me not to love them. It's a strong like, but not love. I think it's the stitching for me. Kinda cheapens the look



I think so too. I noticed the saffiano bags I've liked the most are the lighter colors, because you almost can't even see the stitching. I'm thinking it's bone or ivory, something like that...looks really pretty.




Julie Ann said:


> I think it just depends on the bag itself. I prefer my zip zip in the Saffiano. Although I have one in the pebble leather. But I like that particular bag to be more structured.



The zip zip has definitely been my favorite in the saffiano (by looks since I don't own any). 

Please don't let me put this sutton zip zip in my cart. Oh my god. It's so pretty.

Can I also say that I love brown tmoro trim? It was really popping with those python bags!


----------



## Julie Ann

[QUOTE 
LOL! Resist the urge! But my motto is: YOLO!! You only live once and you carry a handbag everyday ) 


.  
Please don't let me put this sutton zip zip in my cart. Oh my god. It's so pretty.

Can I also say that I love brown tmoro trim? It was really popping with those python bags![/QUOTE]I know it's a gorgeous bag. Maybe next year. It's wayyyy to much


----------



## elbgrl

Finally I get to see the Flynn and its too large.

I love saffiano, especially in the zip zip.


----------



## gm2amm

Did anyone pick up that Saffiano Tobi?? It's really tempting....


----------



## Pixie RN

Did I just hear Jill say, "when do you ever find Dooney and Bourke's on sale, never...........  Really Jill?


----------



## Pixie RN

gm2amm said:


> Did anyone pick up that Saffiano Tobi?? It's really tempting....



Thought seriously about it in the camel, but didn't.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN said:


> Did I just hear Jill say, "when do you ever find Dooney and Bourke's on sale, never...........  Really Jill?




Lol... I know right? That comment is geared to those that are new to Dooney and don't know any better.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Did I just hear Jill say, "when do you ever find Dooney and Bourke's on sale, never...........  Really Jill?



   Her nasal monotone gets on my nerves.  I hope she tells the story of how she "saved and saved" for her first Dooney in college 56 years ago.


----------



## elbgrl

Someone please stop me from getting the sutton zip zip!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

miaborsa said:


> Her nasal monotone gets on my nerves.  I hope she tells the story of how she "saved and saved" for her first dooney in college 56 years ago.




lmbo


----------



## gm2amm

That Python Flynn  is so big you could get lost in it!!!


----------



## gm2amm

I hear it calling your name!!


----------



## gm2amm

I hear it calling your name....


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Did anyone pick up that Saffiano Tobi?? It's really tempting....




Yup, I got the black.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Someone please stop me from getting the sutton zip zip!




Buy me Rosie...buy me.... Lol! Did you get it? The price is nice.


----------



## Julie Ann

elbgrl said:


> Someone please stop me from getting the sutton zip zip!



Did you get it? They said it's sold out. But I still see it on the site.


----------



## cutesheeps

Julie Ann said:


> LOL! Resist the urge! But my motto is: YOLO!! You only live once and you carry a handbag everyday )
> 
> I know it's a gorgeous bag. Maybe next year. It's wayyyy to much



LOL enabler !  ohhh yess I agree lol



MiaBorsa said:


> Her nasal monotone gets on my nerves.  I hope she tells the story of how she "saved and saved" for her first Dooney in college 56 years ago.



No! Not again. 



elbgrl said:


> Someone please stop me from getting the sutton zip zip!



Won't be me, I caved LOL

All it took was 200 selling in a few minutes to force me ordering the brown tmoro with green...I'm done now. I gotta be good. So much for my ban lol


----------



## elbgrl

Lol I ordered the sutton zip zip in the t moro green.  I'm so easy.


----------



## Julie Ann

twoboyz said:


> yup, i got the black.


 lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> lmbo



Meow!!   I know I'm catty.  Sorry, folks.   :giggles:


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, I got the black.


The black looked really classy. I'm not a huge Saffiano fan but I do like it in black~


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Lol I ordered the sutton zip zip in the t moro green.  I'm so easy.



Hah.  I have ordered and cancelled it twice today.


----------



## Twoboyz

cutesheeps said:


> LOL enabler !  ohhh yess I agree lol
> 
> 
> 
> No! Not again.
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be me, I caved LOL
> 
> All it took was 200 selling in a few minutes to force me ordering the brown tmoro with green...I'm done now. I gotta be good. So much for my ban lol







elbgrl said:


> Lol I ordered the sutton zip zip in the t moro green.  I'm so easy.




That's awesome! I'm glad you got them before they sold out. [emoji4]


----------



## gm2amm

elbgrl said:


> Lol I ordered the sutton zip zip in the t moro green.  I'm so easy.


I'm easy too, I ordered it in the red last night. The price sucked me in totally!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hah.  I have ordered and cancelled it twice today.




I took your advice and clicked "hide cancelled orders". It helps...


----------



## elbgrl

I loved that saffiano tobi TB!  

The python zip around phone wallet is in my cart now.  I figure if I can't get the flynn, I'll get the wallet.  Does that make sense?  I love this print so much!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> The black looked really classy. I'm not a huge Saffiano fan but I do like it in black~




I really like the style. I have a black saffiano hobo and I really like it. However now Im eeling guilty because I don't need two black saffiano bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I loved that saffiano tobi TB!
> 
> The python zip around phone wallet is in my cart now.  I figure if I can't get the flynn, I'll get the wallet.  Does that make sense?  I love this print so much!



Thanks Rosie!

Yes it totally makes sense! I thought about it too. If I can't have the bag I need something in this gorgeous print to satisfy me. We have our ways of reasoning. What color are you getting?


----------



## elbgrl

The Tmoro.  I'm afraid they will never make this print in a small enough bag for me, and I must have this print.  Plus, I often grab my phone wristlet and use in lieu of a bag.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Her nasal monotone gets on my nerves.  I hope she tells the story of how she "saved and saved" for her first Dooney in college 56 years ago.



Love it, Sarah.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

That Buckley though....[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Soooo glad I didn't wait.


----------



## Julie Ann

Twoboyz said:


> I really like the style. I have a black saffiano hobo and I really like it. However now Im eeling guilty because I don't need two black saffiano bags.



Don't feel guilty. You can never have enough black bags. They will never go out of style


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I really like the style. I have a black saffiano hobo and I really like it. However now Im eeling guilty because I don't need two black saffiano bags.


I really hate it when I start feeling guilty.


----------



## Julie Ann

PcanTannedBty said:


> That Buckley though....[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Soooo glad I didn't wait.



Love that blue that there showing. Pretty sure it's the denim, that they aren't offering


----------



## elbgrl

Ladies this is a "guilt free zone"


----------



## cutesheeps

Twoboyz said:


> That's awesome! I'm glad you got them before they sold out. [emoji4]




Me too hehehe. That material is really pretty. 

Woo good thing, elbgrl! lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I took your advice and clicked "hide cancelled orders". It helps...


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I loved that saffiano tobi TB!
> 
> The python zip around phone wallet is in my cart now.  I figure if I can't get the flynn, I'll get the wallet.  Does that make sense?  I love this print so much!



Of course it makes sense.  You are asking US.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Love it, Sarah.



Do I watch too much QVC???


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh my... I have the host calling the Brenna, Breanna too. She must have watched my video. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

gm2amm said:


> I really hate it when I start feeling guilty.



Me too.  Purse Guilt is a drag.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Do I watch too much QVC???



Hey, if she tells that story then I don't feel so old!


----------



## Julie Ann

There's the bag I ordered today. Sutton cross body


----------



## Pixie RN

"How did Peter first get into handbags, Jill asks?" Well, Jill he was a handbag designer for Coach. Don't think Sue would go there.


----------



## gm2amm

Pixie RN said:


> "How did Peter first get into handbags, Jill asks?" Well, Jill he was a handbag designer for Coach. Don't think Sue would go there.


I didn't know that. I just remember the first thing I ever saw with the name Dooney and Bourke on it was a belt back in 1976.


----------



## gm2amm

elbgrl said:


> Ladies this is a "guilt free zone"


Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> lmbo




The one that she carried while she was flying in helicopters on drug busts and in high crime areas! Oh, and BTW you can't fit rain boots in the pocket satchel but I bet you can fit the ridiculous go walks and lay n' go makeup bag that I bought today?!????  QVC is drawing me in and always does this time of year. I may order the poo-potpourri before I am done this year! [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> The Tmoro.  I'm afraid they will never make this print in a small enough bag for me, and I must have this print.  Plus, I often grab my phone wristlet and use in lieu of a bag.




Then it's the perfect option! I hope you love it!


----------



## macde90

AnotherPurse said:


> The one that she carried while she was flying in helicopters on drug busts and in high crime areas! Oh, and BTW you can't fit rain boots in the pocket satchel but I bet you can fit the ridiculous go walks and lay n' go makeup bag that I bought today?!????  QVC is drawing me in and always does this time of year. I may order the poo-potpourri before I am done this year! [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]


Girl, she is telling the story now!


----------



## cutesheeps

So I'm not crazy...she did say drug raids??? O__O;


----------



## Pixie RN

Pixie RN said:


> Love it, Sarah.



Bingo! She did it!:laugh


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> Don't feel guilty. You can never have enough black bags. They will never go out of style




Very true.  I just hesitate buying from QVC because I always wonder if it will show up at the outlet.  All of a sudden I have lost patience. 



gm2amm said:


> I really hate it when I start feeling guilty.




Me too. I started thinking about Christmas and I almost cancelled all of my orders just now. I can't do it though because one is sold out and I can't get it later if I change my mind.


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> The one that she carried while she was flying in helicopters on drug busts and in high crime areas! Oh, and BTW you can't fit rain boots in the pocket satchel but I bet you can fit the ridiculous go walks and lay n' go makeup bag that I bought today?!????  QVC is drawing me in and always does this time of year. I may order the poo-potpourri before I am done this year! [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]




That lay and go makeup bag al it's got me. The poo potpourri is good stuff! [emoji4]


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Very true.  I just hesitate buying from QVC because I always wonder if it will show up at the outlet.  All of a sudden I have lost patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I started thinking about Christmas and I almost cancelled all of my orders just now. I can't do it though because one is sold out and I can't get it later if I change my mind.



I know TB.  I"m not cancelling mine though this time.   The sutton is sold out, and i've been wanting the python.  It's all on 6 easy pay!!!!  Get them home and then decide.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Bingo! She did it!:laugh



Luckily I had her muted while I watch Alecia Florick.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Very true.  I just hesitate buying from QVC because I always wonder if it will show up at the outlet.  All of a sudden I have lost patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I started thinking about Christmas and I almost cancelled all of my orders just now. I can't do it though because one is sold out and I can't get it later if I change my mind.


Count me in here. BOTH of my teenagers need new iphones. How can i justify buying another handbang?


----------



## Pixie RN

gm2amm said:


> I didn't know that. I just remember the first thing I ever saw with the name Dooney and Bourke on it was a belt back in 1976.



He started at fairly young age. He and Frederich Bourke started a leather business in Georgetown, DC, selling men's suspenders, belts, more accessory type things. From there the business grew to the All Weather Leather bags. Bourke is no longer associated with the company as he got into trouble big time in a foreign country for money laundering and various other international problems. In 1992, Dooney and Bourke was,and had been the world's largest buyer of All Weather Leather. For those of you that have any All Weather Leather bags, hang onto them. To me, my AWL's, made in America, don't have a price tag.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Luckily I had her muted while I watch Alecia Florick.



She fooled me this time, it was about news reporting and drug raids......who in the H/$$ would carry a purse on a drug raid, or reporting on one?


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Very true.  I just hesitate buying from QVC because I always wonder if it will show up at the outlet.  All of a sudden I have lost patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I started thinking about Christmas and I almost cancelled all of my orders just now. I can't do it though because one is sold out and I can't get it later if I change my mind.


I was going to cancel my Sutton zip zip but same story, sold out, so I can't chance having cancellation remorse!


----------



## AnotherPurse

macde90 said:


> Girl, she is telling the story now!







cutesheeps said:


> So I'm not crazy...she did say drug raids??? O__O;







Pixie RN said:


> Bingo! She did it!:laugh







Twoboyz said:


> That lay and go makeup bag al it's got me. The poo potpourri is good stuff! [emoji4]







Pixie RN said:


> She fooled me this time, it was about news reporting and drug raids......who in the H/$$ would carry a purse on a drug raid, or reporting on one?




Bahahaha! See...I can just picture it now flying in a helicopter hanging on to her off white all weather bag. Even if it fell out of the helicopter it would live another day. It took me a minute the first time to figure out what kind of job she had! Then she went into more detail and I figured it out. My hubby saw the Poo-Potpourri told me I needed to order it and proceeded to watch videos on YouTube about it! [emoji23][emoji23] and who can't try that makeup bag on easy pay for $5 a month - really, I had to use easy pay for a $25 makeup bag...absolutely because I can!!! Cheers!!!!


----------



## gm2amm

Pixie RN said:


> He started at fairly young age. He and Frederich Bourke started a leather business in Georgetown, DC, selling men's suspenders, belts, more accessory type things. From there the business grew to the All Weather Leather bags. Bourke is no longer associated with the company as he got into trouble big time in a foreign country for money laundering and various other international problems. In 1992, Dooney and Bourke was,and had been the world's largest buyer of All Weather Leather. For those of you that have any All Weather Leather bags, hang onto them. To me, my AWL's, made in America, don't have a price tag.


I have an All Weather Leather, MADE IN AMERICA, satchel bag that I bought in 1991 and it still looks brand new. Lined in leather, too!! Like you said, priceless!


----------



## gm2amm

AnotherPurse said:


> Bahahaha! See...I can just picture it now flying in a helicopter hanging on to her off white all weather bag. Even if it fell out of the helicopter it would live another day. It took me a minute the first time to figure out what kind of job she had! Then she went into more detail and I figured it out. My hubby saw the Poo-Potpourri told me I needed to order it and proceeded to watch videos on YouTube about it! [emoji23][emoji23] and who can't try that makeup bag on easy pay for $5 a month - really, I had to use easy pay for a $25 makeup bag...absolutely because I can!!! Cheers!!!!


I missed a makeup bag???


----------



## AnotherPurse

gm2amm said:


> I missed a makeup bag???








The item number is at the top! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] I can think of a hundred things to use this for. I hope it's as cute as it looks. Sorry, off topic Dooney starting here. My apologies - I will rest now! [emoji51]


----------



## gm2amm

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3213581
> View attachment 3213582
> 
> 
> The item number is at the top! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] I can think of a hundred things to use this for. I hope it's as cute as it looks. Sorry, off topic Dooney starting here. My apologies - I will rest now! [emoji51]


Interesting! Thanks~


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Count me in here. BOTH of my teenagers need new iphones. How can i justify buying another handbang?




I think you're the voice in my head...lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I know TB.  I"m not cancelling mine though this time.   The sutton is sold out, and i've been wanting the python.  It's all on 6 easy pay!!!!  Get them home and then decide.




I did narrow down my orders a bit. I made a final choice on the Sophie. I chose the natural and cancelled mushroom and marine. I think I want a navy Lolo eventually so that will be my navy hobo. (Yes, that gorgeous navy on the table got me tonight).  I just didn't want to waste all that money on shipping charges. Then I just have the saffiano Small Tobi shopper on order.


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Bahahaha! See...I can just picture it now flying in a helicopter hanging on to her off white all weather bag. Even if it fell out of the helicopter it would live another day. It took me a minute the first time to figure out what kind of job she had! Then she went into more detail and I figured it out. My hubby saw the Poo-Potpourri told me I needed to order it and proceeded to watch videos on YouTube about it! [emoji23][emoji23] and who can't try that makeup bag on easy pay for $5 a month - really, I had to use easy pay for a $25 makeup bag...absolutely because I can!!! Cheers!!!!




Lol! I like that!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, I just checked and the Sutton zipzip has reappeared; lots of buyer's remorse going on in Q land!   So it's in my cart for the 3rd time today!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I just checked and the Sutton zipzip has reappeared; lots of buyer's remorse going on in Q land!   So it's in my cart for the 3rd time today!




Lol!! Now you should buy it for sure! It's a sign..


----------



## Twoboyz

Now maybe I need the Sutton zip zip. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Lol!! Now you should buy it for sure! It's a sign..





Twoboyz said:


> Now maybe I need the Sutton zip zip. [emoji16]



   We may be delirious.


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> Now maybe I need the Sutton zip zip. [emoji16]



I got it with the red trim.....not sure how it happened.  It wasn't on my list.  I caught the very last minute of its presentation.  30 seconds later I'm on the phone placing my order!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I know right? That comment is geared to those that are new to Dooney and don't know any better.







MiaBorsa said:


> Her nasal monotone gets on my nerves.  I hope she tells the story of how she "saved and saved" for her first Dooney in college 56 years ago.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I have the host calling the Brenna, Breanna too. She must have watched my video. [emoji16]







AnotherPurse said:


> The one that she carried while she was flying in helicopters on drug busts and in high crime areas! Oh, and BTW you can't fit rain boots in the pocket satchel but I bet you can fit the ridiculous go walks and lay n' go makeup bag that I bought today?!????  QVC is drawing me in and always does this time of year. I may order the poo-potpourri before I am done this year! [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]




I'm dying.  No, dead.  You guys are killing me.  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I just checked and the Sutton zipzip has reappeared; lots of buyer's remorse going on in Q land!   So it's in my cart for the 3rd time today!




I landed a plum Helena and a couple other things by continuing to go in. People are definitely cancelling orders.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> I got it with the red trim.....not sure how it happened.  It wasn't on my list.  I caught the very last minute of its presentation.  30 seconds later I'm on the phone placing my order!




That happens to me very often. In fact this bag wasn't even in my radar either and when I saw it in TV I wanted it. It's just that pretty... I also like the red trim.


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> I landed a plum Helena and a couple other things by continuing to go in. People are definitely cancelling orders.




I noticed a lot of things are reappearing. That plum is really nice. She mentioned it was a bit deeper of a purple than it was showing in TV during the Tobi presentation. That had me considering the color too. I hope you love it.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Now maybe I need the Sutton zip zip. [emoji16]


Did you go for the Sutton zip zip when it reappeared? Can't tell you how many times I want a bag after its sold out!  Then reappears a bit later. I think the Q does that on purpose to push suckers like me into having to have it now!! Lol


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> That happens to me very often. In fact this bag wasn't even in my radar either and when I saw it in TV I wanted it. It's just that pretty... I also like the red trim.



It is very pretty.  After I ordered it, I remembered that I have a red and brown scarf that would look great with it  I wish I could have got the wallet before it sold out though.


----------



## AnotherPurse

I have to stop reading your posts. I just went back in this morning and picked up the Sutton! I was struggling with the green vs red. The red is stunning but green is one of my favorite colors so I have a lot of matchy matchy!  Once again, thanks girls!


----------



## elbgrl

AnotherPurse said:


> I have to stop reading your posts. I just went back in this morning and picked up the Sutton! I was struggling with the green vs red. The red is stunning but green is one of my favorite colors so I have a lot of matchy matchy!  Once again, thanks girls!



 

The sutton is still available for any of you stragglers.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AnotherPurse said:


> I landed a plum Helena and a couple other things by continuing to go in. People are definitely cancelling orders.


 I really want this bag - It is a great weather bag and it looks BIG


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I really want this bag - It is a great weather bag and it looks BIG




Go Pookie, Go!!!! The Helena is a nice size bag. I wanted one in Pebble.


----------



## Kylacove

When did the holiday return period begin? I'm thinking of returning an unused bag from Oct because I saw another bag I like better in a similar color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Kylacove said:


> When did the holiday return period begin? I'm thinking of returning an unused bag from Oct because I saw another bag I like better in a similar color.




I think your safe to send it back. I know in October it was there.


----------



## Kylacove

Trying to be good. Do I really need the Toledo Sophie in grey and the elephant Florentine Barlow?


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> The sutton is still available for any of you stragglers.



 That bag has been in and out of my cart so many times, they are going to have to sell it "as is."      I dragged out my Sutton Sydney to remind myself why I don't need the zipzip.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> That bag has been in and out of my cart so many times, they are going to have to sell it "as is."      I dragged out my Sutton Sydney to remind myself why I don't need the zipzip.



Oh I love this bag! !


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh I love this bag! !



Me too, KC!   I think I have carried her ONE time in the past year or so...so buying the zipzip would be silly for me.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Me too, KC!   I think I have carried her ONE time in the past year or so...so buying the zipzip would be silly for me.



I agree.  I should have snagged one of these when they were 70%. I think you should load up this one.


----------



## cutesheeps

I think I've become obsessed with this monogram print of Dooney's...after I snagged the zip zip I went and searched youtube for videos (very lacking besides QVC presentations!) and I saw a LV speedy-esque bag...now I want EVERYTHING in this material so it can be all matchy-matchy. But there's practically nothing available that will match the zip zip from last night. I wonder if this is a newer version of the DB print and there's just not much stuff out yet, or did I miss the boat?


----------



## MiaBorsa

cutesheeps said:


> I think I've become obsessed with this monogram print of Dooney's...after I snagged the zip zip I went and searched youtube for videos (very lacking besides QVC presentations!) and I saw a LV speedy-esque bag...now I want EVERYTHING in this material so it can be all matchy-matchy. But there's practically nothing available that will match the zip zip from last night. I wonder if this is a newer version of the DB print and there's just not much stuff out yet, or did I miss the boat?



The Sutton line was introduced about a year or so ago, but with limited pieces.   In fact, the zipzip and crossbody are very recent additions.    http://www.dooney.com/search?q=sutton


----------



## AnotherPurse

Kylacove said:


> Trying to be good. Do I really need the Toledo Sophie in grey and the elephant Florentine Barlow?




I don't know about the Sophie (I don't have it) but I KNOW you need the elephant Barlow. I have it and I love love love it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

AnotherPurse said:


> I don't know about the Sophie (I don't have it) but I KNOW you need the elephant Barlow. I have it and I love love love it!



Do you have a pic of her?  I am also on the fence about this bag


----------



## AnotherPurse

gatorgirl07 said:


> Do you have a pic of her?  I am also on the fence about this bag




Sorry! It's really poor lighting in my bedroom this time of night. I feel like she has gotten a bit darker from when I first got her. I love the red zipper on the side. I took one with flash on and off. The zipper picture is a more accurate color. It's next to my Flynn.


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> Sorry! It's really poor lighting in my bedroom this time of night. I feel like she has gotten a bit darker from when I first got her. I love the red zipper on the side. I took one with flash on and off. The zipper picture is a more accurate color. It's next to my Flynn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214189
> View attachment 3214190
> View attachment 3214191



Omgosh! ! Both so gorgeous!


----------



## Kylacove

AnotherPurse said:


> I don't know about the Sophie (I don't have it) but I KNOW you need the elephant Barlow. I have it and I love love love it!




I agree with you, AnotherPurse. Managed to snag an elephant Florentine Barlow as is from QVC, and it arrived in perfect condition. She's staying. Also received chestnut, and the bag was a puddle of leather, all corners worn, and just had a used look. How could someone do that to a bag in just a few weeks? They haven't been out that long. But I digress. The Sophie has been replaced to I might as well send her back.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Kylacove said:


> I agree with you, AnotherPurse. Managed to snag an elephant Florentine Barlow as is from QVC, and it arrived in perfect condition. She's staying. Also received chestnut, and the bag was a puddle of leather, all corners worn, and just had a used look. How could someone do that to a bag in just a few weeks? They haven't been out that long. But I digress. The Sophie has been replaced to I might as well send her back.




I got an as is barlow in natural just last week and lucked out it was brand new with the tags on it unused! I was beyond surprised.


----------



## YankeeDooney

AnotherPurse said:


> Sorry! It's really poor lighting in my bedroom this time of night. I feel like she has gotten a bit darker from when I first got her. I love the red zipper on the side. I took one with flash on and off. The zipper picture is a more accurate color. It's next to my Flynn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214189
> View attachment 3214190
> View attachment 3214191


More bags to love AP! Both beautiful.......


----------



## cutesheeps

MiaBorsa said:


> The Sutton line was introduced about a year or so ago, but with limited pieces.   In fact, the zipzip and crossbody are very recent additions.    http://www.dooney.com/search?q=sutton



Thank you. I see...well I hope they come out with more pieces. I really like the blue/vachetta (?) combination, too.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> That bag has been in and out of my cart so many times, they are going to have to sell it "as is."      I dragged out my Sutton Sydney to remind myself why I don't need the zipzip.



So pretty, no you probably don't need another....or do you?


----------



## darcy-0702

grrr!!! I placed my order for the toledo leather domed satchel on the 13th and my order stayed "in process" for three days. Now it shows "on backorder"! So annoyed!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

darcy-0702 said:


> grrr!!! I placed my order for the toledo leather domed satchel on the 13th and my order stayed "in process" for three days. Now it shows "on backorder"! So annoyed!




Oh wow!!! What a letdown... So sorry that happened.  Hopefully it comes in soon.


----------



## darcy-0702

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! What a letdown... So sorry that happened.  Hopefully it comes in soon.



They oversold and are trying to get more stock from Dooney. Of course, he said that may not happen and then the order would be cancelled. I just had them cancel it now. It was supposed to be a Christmas gift.


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> grrr!!! I placed my order for the toledo leather domed satchel on the 13th and my order stayed "in process" for three days. Now it shows "on backorder"! So annoyed!




That's so disappointing. I'm surprised that it shows on back order when they are not ordering anymore. I thought these were clearanced. I wonder what's going on?


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> They oversold and are trying to get more stock from Dooney. Of course, he said that may not happen and then the order would be cancelled. I just had them cancel it now. It was supposed to be a Christmas gift.




I'm sorry Darcy. That's so disappointing. I ordered it too, but cancelled my order. I had buyers remorse.


----------



## darcy-0702

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry Darcy. That's so disappointing. I ordered it too, but cancelled my order. I had buyers remorse.



I guess it just wasn't meant to be. Oh well, on to the next bag. lol


----------



## LoveMyMarc

So my husband ordered me the logo lock hobo for Christmas and this is how it came...the ring where the lock connects can detach completely from  the bag!! For a total cost of over $300, this is unacceptable. [emoji17]


----------



## MiaBorsa

LoveMyMarc said:


> So my husband ordered me the logo lock hobo for Christmas and this is how it came...the ring where the lock connects can detach completely from  the bag!! For a total cost of over $300, this is unacceptable. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3216855



Aw, what a bummer.  I would call QVC and have them expedite shipping on a replacement.  I'll bet they would accommodate you.   Good luck; it really is a great bag.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, what a bummer.  I would call QVC and have them expedite shipping on a replacement.  I'll bet they would accommodate you.   Good luck; it really is a great bag.



I am not in love with the color. It looked nicer on tv.


----------



## Twoboyz

LoveMyMarc said:


> So my husband ordered me the logo lock hobo for Christmas and this is how it came...the ring where the lock connects can detach completely from  the bag!! For a total cost of over $300, this is unacceptable. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3216855




I'm sorry [emoji17]. That's worse than the as is one I received this week. It was just crooked and a little jiggly.


----------



## darcy-0702

LoveMyMarc said:


> So my husband ordered me the logo lock hobo for Christmas and this is how it came...the ring where the lock connects can detach completely from  the bag!! For a total cost of over $300, this is unacceptable. [emoji17]
> 
> View attachment 3216855



Wow! I've never seen the ring detached like that.


----------



## darcy-0702

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry [emoji17]. That's worse than the as is one I received this week. It was just crooked and a little jiggly.
> 
> View attachment 3216940



Did you end up keeping your grape? I do love that color!


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Did you end up keeping your grape? I do love that color!




Thanks Darcy! I am going to send it back. I just haven't made it to the post office yet. However I did find one on eBay NWOT for less than I paid and it does have all of the accessories. I'm waiting for it to arrive. I just couldn't let this color go.  I love it that much. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## darcy-0702

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Darcy! I am going to send it back. I just haven't made it to the post office yet. However I did find one on eBay NWOT for less than I paid and it does have all of the accessories. I'm waiting for it to arrive. I just couldn't let this color go.  I love it that much. [emoji173]&#65039;



Oh, that's great! I hope it's perfect! &#128522;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok soooo.. The Q is playing with my emotions. They had the Buckley on clearance, then it sold out, now a couple colors are back up at full price???? What tha??? Why do they play games like that? Just venting because I passed up/cancelled the Elephant several times, now want it but at full price??? NOT! Do they think we don't pay attention?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  wait until after Christmas.   There will be more sales.   All the stores are playing pricing games.   The MK bags I looked at during the Macy's sale are all back up in price.... 30% more than yesterday.


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok soooo.. The Q is playing with my emotions. They had the Buckley on clearance, then it sold out, now a couple colors are back up at full price???? What tha??? Why do they play games like that? Just venting because I passed up/cancelled the Elephant several times, now want it but at full price??? NOT! Do they think we don't pay attention?




I noticed that too!!! Saw they had the red back in stock and now all at full price. I thought to myself - did they rewrap customer returns that looked new and sell them at clearance! LOL!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> I noticed that too!!! Saw they had the red back in stock and now all at full price. I thought to myself - did they rewrap customer returns that looked new and sell them at clearance! LOL!




Lol... I think they do re wrap them. I just snagged the red Buckley. It popped up and I hit the button fast. I'm sure it's a return but as long as it's in good condition and shows no sign of wear, I'm fine with it. It may be the one A YouTuber sent back because it wasn't perfect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok soooo.. The Q is playing with my emotions. They had the Buckley on clearance, then it sold out, now a couple colors are back up at full price???? What tha??? Why do they play games like that? Just venting because I passed up/cancelled the Elephant several times, now want it but at full price??? NOT! Do they think we don't pay attention?



Um...what???   That is messed up.  I can't believe they took those bags off of clearance.  :censor:


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok soooo.. The Q is playing with my emotions. They had the Buckley on clearance, then it sold out, now a couple colors are back up at full price???? What tha??? Why do they play games like that? Just venting because I passed up/cancelled the Elephant several times, now want it but at full price??? NOT! Do they think we don't pay attention?



I see that they have red in stock now.....that's been out for quite awhile.  How does it go on clearance, then come back full price with more colors?  The red is pretty....


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Um...what???   That is messed up.  I can't believe they took those bags off of clearance.  :censor:


I would love an explanation. Could they have made an error or did the tpf create a demand so they upped the price again? Did anyone call them to ask what the story was?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I would love an explanation. Could they have made an error or did the tpf create a demand so they upped the price again? Did anyone call them to ask what the story was?




I'm actually checking on that now... Will give an update.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm actually checking on that now... Will give an update.


Looking forward to the update. I know the hosts always said that Clearance meant they they are trying to make room for new things.  

I also heard the Buckleys were headed for the outlets but perhaps an outlet call would enlighten us as to if and when. We may have to call a few of them to find out.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok soooo.. The Q is playing with my emotions. They had the Buckley on clearance, then it sold out, now a couple colors are back up at full price???? What tha??? Why do they play games like that? Just venting because I passed up/cancelled the Elephant several times, now want it but at full price??? NOT! Do they think we don't pay attention?







PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I think they do re wrap them. I just snagged the red Buckley. It popped up and I hit the button fast. I'm sure it's a return but as long as it's in good condition and shows no sign of wear, I'm fine with it. It may be the one A YouTuber sent back because it wasn't perfect.




I noticed that too! You probably got DooneyAddict615's bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I noticed that too! You probably got DooneyAddict615's bag.




Yes, thats what I told her. I went and watched the video again. Didn't see anything wrong with it, just normal slight variations that I can live with. I saw it pop up several times so I'm not sure if it's the one bag being bounced around or a couple of them


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, thats what I told her. I went and watched the video again. Didn't see anything wrong with it, just normal slight variations that I can live with. I saw it pop up several times so I'm not sure if it's the one bag being bounced around or a couple of them




I believe if you call .. They will honor that price ! Or am I wrong ?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I believe if you call .. They will honor that price ! Or am I wrong ?




Thanks V... Yes, they did since they saw I ordered 3 at clearance previously but I couldn't get the 6 easy pay or the reduced shipping. It's ok cause I didn't need anymore easy pay anyway. I feel good paying upfront and not having to worry about that dang payment each month. [emoji2]. Hopefully she's in good condition.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I just snagged an Elephant "as Is" Flo Zip Barlow Tote... I know a couple ladies here have it... Does it pass the elbow test like the Helena tote?

Ok I'm done for real this time... [emoji57]

Update... Decided this bag wasn't for me so if anyone wants it, let me know before I release it back to Q land.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. My Red Buckley was set to ship then the dreaded "back order" word popped up !! I knew it was too good to be true. Hopefully is comes available. If not, I have my eye on an Ivy and I'll be just as happy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  the Ivy is beautiful.  I have an Ivy buckley.  Florentine Ivy is a very rich color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  the Ivy is beautiful.  I have an Ivy buckley.  Florentine Ivy is a very rich color.




Yeah, it's a beautiful in Ivy. I have Ivy in Clayton. I'm not really a red girl, so I guess I'm not too hurt HOWEVER, it would have been nice to have. Oh well... NEXT!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. My Red Buckley was set to ship then the dreaded "back order" word popped up !! I knew it was too good to be true. Hopefully is comes available. If not, I have my eye on an Ivy and I'll be just as happy.




Oh bummer &#128577; I love the ivy! I knew you would turn a negative into a positive!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks V... Yes, they did since they saw I ordered 3 at clearance previously but I couldn't get the 6 easy pay or the reduced shipping. It's ok cause I didn't need anymore easy pay anyway. I feel good paying upfront and not having to worry about that dang payment each month. [emoji2]. Hopefully she's in good condition.



Did they offer any explanation as to how an item can be "clearance" one day and back to normal price the next??   Very shady, IMO.   I'm glad they honored the price for you, but it stinks the "shell game" they are playing.


----------



## Twoboyz

The Sutton Zip Zips are back but on wait list. I ordered the TMoro/red. I know it will probably be a return but hopefully it will be unused. That bag grew on me. I should probably stop watching these presentations over and over again so that doesn't keep happening to me.


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just snagged an Elephant "as Is" Flo Zip Barlow Tote... I know a couple ladies here have it... Does it pass the elbow test like the Helena tote?
> 
> Ok I'm done for real this time... [emoji57]
> 
> Update... Decided this bag wasn't for me so if anyone wants it, let me know before I release it back to Q land.




Ah! I wish it was a different color. LOL. I have elephant already. Cheers!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> The Sutton Zip Zips are back but on wait list. I ordered the TMoro/red. I know it will probably be a return but hopefully it will be unused. That bag grew on me. I should probably stop watching these presentations over and over again so that doesn't keep happening to me.




I just got my green zip today of the Sutton. My first of these and I do really like it. It has a rich look to it even though it's not leather. The accents pull it together. I liked it so much before it came I was even snooping around and ended up buying the Sutton Jocelyn off of eBay. I would have never paid full retail but this was a good buy. Checking the box off on the Suttons - I did. [emoji3]. I watched the video a gazillion times before I ordered too but overall I am happy.


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> I just got my green zip today of the Sutton. My first of these and I do really like it. It has a rich look to it even though it's not leather. The accents pull it together. I liked it so much before it came I was even snooping around and ended up buying the Sutton Jocelyn off of eBay. I would have never paid full retail but this was a good buy. Checking the box off on the Suttons - I did. [emoji3]. I watched the video a gazillion times before I ordered too but overall I am happy.




That's great to hear! I'm glad you like it. I thought they looked really rich too. I was having a hard time deciding between the zip zip and the Sophie hobo, there goes that gorgeous buckled strap again! In the end the zip zip was cheaper and I love the wide opening and easy access it has, so that's what I went with. The Jocelyn looks really cute!


----------



## elbgrl

Can;t wait to get my Sutton zip zip, but as usual, coming by Pony Express from the "Q".


----------



## momjules

I thought I seen the dutton on clearance
Check your pricing 
Maybe you can save money


----------



## momjules

Sorry.  The sutton bag


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Can;t wait to get my Sutton zip zip, but as usual, coming by Pony Express from the "Q".




I can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts. It looked great in TV! I hope she arrives soon. 



momjules said:


> I thought I seen the dutton on clearance
> Check your pricing
> Maybe you can save money




Thanks Jules. I got mine at the clearance price, that is if I ever get it. It's on wait list.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok sooo... The Q is really playing with my emotions and blood pressure! My order (Red Buckley) was in process yesterday, then back ordered, then in process then on back order then an hour ago in process... Give me the "shipped" status already!!! Hopefully I get the "shipped" email later on today. This is so nerve wracking. I had moved on from the Red and put my focus on Ivy. Now I'm back on red again. I need a Valium. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok sooo... The Q is really playing with my emotions and blood pressure! My order (Red Buckley) was in process yesterday, then back ordered, then in process then on back order then an hour ago in process... Give me the "shipped" status already!!! Hopefully I get the "shipped" email later on today. This is so nerve wracking. I had moved on from the Red and put my focus on Ivy. Now I'm back on red again. I need a Valium. [emoji16]



OMG, the suspense!!   I hope they get 'er shipped, GF.


----------



## momjules

Hi! Just a question. If qvc will give you the lowest price 30 days after you purchase, then why can't you get the lower Buckley price? That clearance price was less than thirty days ago


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Hi! Just a question. If qvc will give you the lowest price 30 days after you purchase, then why can't you get the lower Buckley price? That clearance price was less than thirty days ago




They did honor the clearance price but they couldn't give me the reduced shipping. I was cool with that.


----------



## momjules

Oh. Ok.  That is worth it for sure


----------



## cutesheeps

Twoboyz said:


> The Sutton Zip Zips are back but on wait list. I ordered the TMoro/red. I know it will probably be a return but hopefully it will be unused. That bag grew on me. I should probably stop watching these presentations over and over again so that doesn't keep happening to me.



I have a hard time not watching the old qvc videos on youtube. It's addictive! Hooray for zip zip! Can't wait to see yours 




AnotherPurse said:


> I just got my green zip today of the Sutton. My first of these and I do really like it. It has a rich look to it even though it's not leather. The accents pull it together. I liked it so much before it came I was even snooping around and ended up buying the Sutton Jocelyn off of eBay. I would have never paid full retail but this was a good buy. Checking the box off on the Suttons - I did. [emoji3]. I watched the video a gazillion times before I ordered too but overall I am happy.



I agree about the richness. Even the red lining looks richer/deeper inside the bag. It's really an awesome complement with the dark brown.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> The Sutton Zip Zips are back but on wait list. I ordered the TMoro/red. I know it will probably be a return but hopefully it will be unused. That bag grew on me. I should probably stop watching these presentations over and over again so that doesn't keep happening to me.


I hope you are able to get one, TB. I got the T'Moro-red and it's gorgeous. The coated cotton almost feels like a light weight Saffiano leather. Mine's a keeper but I'm sure there will be returns. You'll love it!


----------



## Sparker

gm2amm said:


> I hope you are able to get one, TB. I got the T'Moro-red and it's gorgeous. The coated cotton almost feels like a light weight Saffiano leather. Mine's a keeper but I'm sure there will be returns. You'll love it!



I agree!  Mine just arrived and I'm so glad I got it with the red!  It's stunning!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> I hope you are able to get one, TB. I got the T'Moro-red and it's gorgeous. The coated cotton almost feels like a light weight Saffiano leather. Mine's a keeper but I'm sure there will be returns. You'll love it!




Thanks gm! I check everyday to see if it's still on wait list. I'm glad you're loving it! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> I agree!  Mine just arrived and I'm so glad I got it with the red!  It's stunning!




Congrats! I'm glad you're loving it. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok sooo... The Q is really playing with my emotions and blood pressure! My order (Red Buckley) was in process yesterday, then back ordered, then in process then on back order then an hour ago in process... Give me the "shipped" status already!!! Hopefully I get the "shipped" email later on today. This is so nerve wracking. I had moved on from the Red and put my focus on Ivy. Now I'm back on red again. I need a Valium. [emoji16]




OMG! This is something! Don't they know how serious this is to us?! Get out the prescription pad...[emoji37]


----------



## gm2amm

Sparker said:


> I agree!  Mine just arrived and I'm so glad I got it with the red!  It's stunning!


I know, right? Especially with that red interior. Love!!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks gm! I check everyday to see if it's still on wait list. I'm glad you're loving it! [emoji4]


I hope yours comes off wait list soon! I have a Sophie hobo on wait list and I check on it a few times a day. Surely someone will return theirs so I can have it! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> I hope yours comes off wait list soon! I have a Sophie hobo on wait list and I check on it a few times a day. Surely someone will return theirs so I can have it! Lol




I hope you get yours soon! 
Stalking is exhausting, but kind of fun In A way. [emoji51] 
Yesterday the zip zip briefly showed up in as is for $1 less than the clearance price and then the red option was no longer available on wait list.. I'm not sure what's going on but I'm starting to get the feeling I might not get this bag.  So that's why I had to order the Bordeaux saffiano from ILD. [emoji51]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you get yours soon!
> Stalking is exhausting, but kind of fun In A way. [emoji51]
> Yesterday the zip zip briefly showed up in as is for $1 less than the clearance price and then the red option was no longer available on wait list.. I'm not sure what's going on but I'm starting to get the feeling I might not get this bag.  So that's why I had to order the Bordeaux saffiano from ILD. [emoji51]



There will be some popping up after Christmas for sure.   Joy got hers and returned it with all the wrapping still on, so I'm sure others will make their way back.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

There will be lots of returns in January.  After everyone gets their holiday gifts sorted out and decides what they want to keep and what is going back.  The bags may be perfect,  but when people add up what they spent over the holidays,  they often feel they have to return things to lower the credit card bills.


----------



## Julie Ann

lavenderjunkie said:


> There will be lots of returns in January.  After everyone gets their holiday gifts sorted out and decides what they want to keep and what is going back.  The bags may be perfect,  but when people add up what they spent over the holidays,  they often feel they have to return things to lower the credit card bills.


 
I was thinking that too. Just afraid some people will have worn the bags for three months before deciding to return. Hoping I can snag a red buckley bag, and maybe a brenna.


----------



## Julie Ann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok sooo... The Q is really playing with my emotions and blood pressure! My order (Red Buckley) was in process yesterday, then back ordered, then in process then on back order then an hour ago in process... Give me the "shipped" status already!!! Hopefully I get the "shipped" email later on today. This is so nerve wracking. I had moved on from the Red and put my focus on Ivy. Now I'm back on red again. I need a Valium. [emoji16]


 LOL!! You are cracking me up!!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you get yours soon!
> Stalking is exhausting, but kind of fun In A way. [emoji51]
> Yesterday the zip zip briefly showed up in as is for $1 less than the clearance price and then the red option was no longer available on wait list.. I'm not sure what's going on but I'm starting to get the feeling I might not get this bag.  So that's why I had to order the Bordeaux saffiano from ILD. [emoji51]


Oh gosh, now I need to check ILD to see what's going on there! I don't have a Saffiano zip zip!!! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> There will be some popping up after Christmas for sure.   Joy got hers and returned it with all the wrapping still on, so I'm sure others will make their way back.




Thanks Sarah, I'm sure this will be the case. I was just hoping I didn't need to order as is since the price was virtually the same as he clearance. Oh well...I snoozed a little long on ordering. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> There will be lots of returns in January.  After everyone gets their holiday gifts sorted out and decides what they want to keep and what is going back.  The bags may be perfect,  but when people add up what they spent over the holidays,  they often feel they have to return things to lower the credit card bills.




I was thinking the same thing. It sure seems like it's taking a long time for the Brennas  to show up in as is. I wonder if they are holding them back on purpose.


----------



## Twoboyz

So the Sutton Zip Zip showed up in as is and the clearance wait list ones are no longer visible so I went ahead and ordered the as is in Tmoro/red. I hope it's in good shape. I'm tempted to call QVC and ask if they'll reduce the price since the as is and clearance price are only $1 difference.  I'm keeping my wait list order there in case something does happen with it. Does the madness ever end? [emoji16]


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> So the Sutton Zip Zip showed up in as is and the clearance wait list ones are no longer visible so I went ahead and ordered the as is in Tmoro/red. I hope it's in good shape. I'm tempted to call QVC and ask if they'll reduce the price since the as is and clearance price are only $1 difference.  I'm keeping my wait list order there in case something does happen with it. Does the madness ever end? [emoji16]


I saw that, too, and I agree, there needs to be a greater price difference. I'd give it a shot calling them and asking for a better price. All they can say is no, right? Definitely keep one on wait list for now, just in case.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I imagine we are going to be seeing a glut of "as is" now that the presents are opened...    Enjoy your day, everyone.


----------



## Julie Ann

Anyone going to watch today?


----------



## Suzwhat

QVC has this bag listed as new and clearance at the same time.  Smooth leather satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

How is that logical?


----------



## swags

I'm going to record the show. I always make a new years resolution to carry the bags I have and stop buying bags. Last year I made it until January 14th.


----------



## Suzwhat

swags said:


> I'm going to record the show. I always make a new years resolution to carry the bags I have and stop buying bags. Last year I made it until January 14th.




Ha ha!  That sounds about right here too!


----------



## Suzwhat

lavenderjunkie said:


> How is that logical?




I know, right?  Weird.  Maybe it is a mistake.  The style has been around for a while of course.  I am curious what  the "smooth leather" is.


----------



## vanhornink

Yes will watch it live on my laptop


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I'm going to record the show. I always make a new years resolution to carry the bags I have and stop buying bags. Last year I made it until January 14th.




Rotfl! Me too!  I'm watching. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I'm watching.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I imagine we are going to be seeing a glut of "as is" now that the presents are opened...    Enjoy your day, everyone.




I hope so. It's been kind of slim pickins for awhile.


----------



## momjules

Hi! I'm watching too! But I was at the outlet today so I'm not buying.


----------



## Julie Ann

momjules said:


> Hi! I'm watching too! But I was at the outlet today so I'm not buying.



What did you get at the outlet?


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Hi! I'm watching too! But I was at the outlet today so I'm not buying.




Oohhhh....do tell! Did you have a good trip?


----------



## Twoboyz

I really think I love the Elisa in midnight.


----------



## momjules

Hi.  I'm going to try to send my pics 
My hubby went there Tuesday and got me the red Davis nylon and the matching cross body 
My daughter tried to take it home with her on Christmas so my husband said she needs one. So we went today and they were a additional 20 percent off . 
The red Davis was 80.00   My daughter now has the black which is gone. I've always wanted the double pocket nylon
And it was also 80.00 
The cross body was 34.00


----------



## momjules




----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> View attachment 3224016
> View attachment 3224017


Those are great!! Glad you and your daughter got some goodies!!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> View attachment 3224016
> View attachment 3224017




Love them. How great that you got the additional discount. You and your daughter had a very Merry Dooney Christmas! [emoji4]


----------



## momjules

Two boys, I just watched your video where you said you wanted that Elisa bag. There she is.


----------



## momjules

Thank you everyone.     I have to stop. I have about 45 bags but no nylon. 200 dollars for 80dollars? I had to do it.    Love my hubby.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I really think I love the Elisa in midnight.



I snagged the black.  Ever since I got the florentine Elisa I have been thinking about the black florentine, but the clearance price and EP reeled me in.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

momjules said:


> View attachment 3224016
> View attachment 3224017


Beautiful pics! Love Dooney nylon! Enjoy!


----------



## momjules

Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Two boys, I just watched your video where you said you wanted that Elisa bag. There she is.




Thanks Jules! She sold out.  I think I can get her at he outlet though. They had a few colors last time I was there. They actually had midnight. I hope it's still there. I'm going on Wednesday. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged the black.  Ever since I got the florentine Elisa I have been thinking about the black florentine, but the clearance price and EP reeled me in.




I really like the black one too ever since I saw MaryBels picture. Yay! I can't else code if I want a florentine or a pebbled.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged the black.  Ever since I got the florentine Elisa I have been thinking about the black florentine, but the clearance price and EP reeled me in.



Such a pretty bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Jules! She sold out.  I think I can get her at he outlet though. They had a few colors last time I was there. They actually had midnight. I hope it's still there. I'm going on Wednesday. [emoji4]



You will undoubtedly get a better price at the outlet!   I love that midnight color.    (*And the "sold out" will probably pop back up in an hour as shopping carts expire, lol.*)

ETA:  Two colors of the Elisa are back; the midnight and the cocoa.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Such a pretty bag!



It is pretty, KC.  A little on the heavy side, but I love the size of the bag.   

Any ETA on your croco Barlow?   I am so curious about that bag...and how it will measure up to the Dawson.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> It is pretty, KC.  A little on the heavy side, but I love the size of the bag.
> 
> Any ETA on your croco Barlow?   I am so curious about that bag...and how it will measure up to the Dawson.



Well they told me she would ship mid January.  Very frustrating as it shows in stock right now on .Com
I am going to call tomorrow and check.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged the black.  Ever since I got the florentine Elisa I have been thinking about the black florentine, but the clearance price and EP reeled me in.



OK, nevermind.   I cancelled.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, nevermind.   I cancelled.




You cancelled? I noticed they all popped back in after the show. Maybe they are shipable at the outlet?


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I know, right?  Weird.  Maybe it is a mistake.  The style has been around for a while of course.  I am curious what  the "smooth leather" is.




I think it's similar to the leather in the Seville Callie or the European leather hobo? I actually really like the nude color. I'd be afraid of color transfer though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You cancelled? I noticed they all popped back in after the show. Maybe they are shipable at the outlet?



Yes, I snapped out of it.     It's time for me to climb aboard the Ban Wagon for real.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I think it's similar to the leather in the Seville Callie or the European leather hobo? I actually really like the nude color. I'd be afraid of color transfer though.




I'm watching, yes at 1:00 am, and Sue just said the smooth leather satchel is Seville leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I snapped out of it.     It's time for me to climb aboard the Ban Wagon for real.




[emoji17]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I'm watching, yes at 1:00 am, and Sue just said the smooth leather satchel is Seville leather.


I am here too TB, yes at 2:30 a.m. Can't sleep so I will count bags in hope of catching some Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I think it's similar to the leather in the Seville Callie or the European leather hobo? I actually really like the nude color. I'd be afraid of color transfer though.







Twoboyz said:


> I'm watching, yes at 1:00 am, and Sue just said the smooth leather satchel is Seville leather.




Thank you.  Love the style and love that leather.


----------



## AnotherPurse

momjules said:


> Hi.  I'm going to try to send my pics
> My hubby went there Tuesday and got me the red Davis nylon and the matching cross body
> My daughter tried to take it home with her on Christmas so my husband said she needs one. So we went today and they were a additional 20 percent off .
> The red Davis was 80.00   My daughter now has the black which is gone. I've always wanted the double pocket nylon
> And it was also 80.00
> The cross body was 34.00




That's a great deal and love both of them!  The red Davis is super cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> I saw that, too, and I agree, there needs to be a greater price difference. I'd give it a shot calling them and asking for a better price. All they can say is no, right? Definitely keep one on wait list for now, just in case.
> Merry Christmas!




So I called to try to get a price adjustment and they told me they couldn't give it to me because it's the price corporate has in the System. I asked if she could give me a credit and she said no. Now I have called about missing accessories and they have given me credits so I think she could have done it. She said if the price changes in the system then I could call and get an adjustment. I think it's wrong that the price for new is just $1 more than as is. It has shipped so I guess all I can hope is its in good shape and then later for the price to go down. The TMoro with green has become available again but not the red.


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> So I called to try to get a price adjustment and they told me they couldn't give it to me because it's the price corporate has in the System. I asked if she could give me a credit and she said no. Now I have called about missing accessories and they have given me credits so I think she could have done it. She said if the price changes in the system then I could call and get an adjustment. I think it's wrong that the price for new is just $1 more than as is. It has shipped so I guess all I can hope is its in good shape and then later for the price to go down. The TMoro with green has become available again but not the red.


That's wrong. She was just being lazy!! Lots of people get a discount or price adjustment for missing stuff, etc.  I know you've even gotten a better price for missing accessories. I'd call back and speak to another CSR. From all my experiences with QVC customer service they are always willing to do whatever to make the customer happy!  I hope your "as is" is in "as new" condition. Since they just debuted in early Nov. I would like to think it will be in new condition. Be sure to post a picture or do a video when she arrives. I haven't used my red one yet but plan to very soon. Happy New Year!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> That's wrong. She was just being lazy!! Lots of people get a discount or price adjustment for missing stuff, etc.  I know you've even gotten a better price for missing accessories. I'd call back and speak to another CSR. From all my experiences with QVC customer service they are always willing to do whatever to make the customer happy!  I hope your "as is" is in "as new" condition. Since they just debuted in early Nov. I would like to think it will be in new condition. Be sure to post a picture or do a video when she arrives. I haven't used my red one yet but plan to very soon. Happy New Year!




Thanks GM. I was thinking the same thing. I will probably try to call again.  I'm hoping to get the bag tomorrow or Wednesday. I can't wait to see it IRL!


----------



## Trudysmom

I am watching the show right now.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm watching. Hi T


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I'm watching. Hi T


Hi Two Boyz.


----------



## Scooch

Watching and I have the grey logo lock in my cart! Never got one so any opinions??? I'm going to you tube to find some video reviews!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Watching and I have the grey logo lock in my cart! Never got one so any opinions??? I'm going to you tube to find some video reviews!




Hi Scooch, it's a great bag. I love my new grape one. It's a great grab and go bag. I believe Kate from BagOfLuv has a video on her dark grey one. Did you get it?


----------



## Twoboyz

These presentations on the saffiano zip zips are killing me! Ilovedooney hasn't shipped my Bordeaux one yet. Maybe they are on vacation... [emoji37]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> These presentations on the saffiano zip zips are killing me! Ilovedooney hasn't shipped my Bordeaux one yet. Maybe they are on vacation... [emoji37]



That is so weird.  I ordered an Amazon crossbody last night from ILD and it SHIPPED this morning.   (I was going to cancel, lol.)


----------



## Scooch

Thanks twoboyz! I'll check out the video before I pull the plug!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Scooch said:


> Thanks twoboyz! I'll check out the video before I pull the plug!




Like mine. It's super big but because it's slouchy and soft it doesn't seem big!  I like the way it sits on my shoulder too. Cute bag for sure!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> That is so weird.  I ordered an Amazon crossbody last night from ILD and it SHIPPED this morning.   (I was going to cancel, lol.)




That's great. I don't think any of my Ilovedooney orders have ever shipped quickly. It finally shipped yesterday, but it's coming dumb post so it won't be here until next week probably. What did you get?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That's great. I don't think any of my Ilovedooney orders have ever shipped quickly. It finally shipped yesterday, but it's coming dumb post so it won't be here until next week probably. What did you get?



Hmmm.  Well, as usual...even though they sent me a shipping notice, when I check tracking it says "label created."     So there's no telling how long it will languish in the warehouse.  :censor:    I got the Amazon medium "U" Crossbody in black.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm.  Well, as usual...even though they sent me a shipping notice, when I check tracking it says "label created."     So there's no telling how long it will languish in the warehouse.  :censor:    I got the Amazon medium "U" Crossbody in black.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Ooohhhh, nice! I hate when they linger. Sometimes though I get a surprise the next day or two with a package. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhhh, nice! I hate when they linger. Sometimes though I get a surprise the next day or two with a package. [emoji4]



I was happy to get that bag for $193 after the $20 coupon!   WOOT!    Now if it will only get here.


----------



## MrsKC

There is a show on in 30 minutes .


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> There is a show on in 30 minutes .


Thanks, will watch.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> There is a show on in 30 minutes .


Thanks KC. Will set the DVR.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks KC. I'm watching.


----------



## Julie Ann

I'm watching but I will not buy....I will not buy... I will not buy LOL!


----------



## MrsKC

The dog and I are watching.  They said we would see some new stuff .

I have not seen the other rep for quite some time. .....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhhh, nice! I hate when they linger. Sometimes though I get a surprise the next day or two with a package. [emoji4]



Argh.  Fedex tracking shows it got to Houston YESTERDAY but won't be delivered until Wednesday.  Huh??   ullhair:


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> The dog and I are watching.  They said we would see some new stuff .
> 
> I have not seen the other rep for quite some time. .....



OMG, cutie!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, cutie!!


Aww, thanks. My fur baby.


----------



## Lookforgood

MrsKC said:


> The dog and I are watching.  They said we would see some new stuff .
> 
> I have not seen the other rep for quite some time. .....


Ive noticed that Ashley has been MIa too.  Its been particularly noticeable in the wee hours of the morning and because Sue has done all of those shows as well as the prime time shows.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lookforgood said:


> Ive noticed that Ashley has been MIa too.  Its been particularly noticeable in the wee hours of the morning and because Sue has done all of those shows as well as the prime time shows.



I can't say that I miss her.      She always smushes the bags and makes them look awful.   Now if we could get a host other than "monotone Jill."


----------



## MrsKC

Lookforgood said:


> Ive noticed that Ashley has been MIa too.  Its been particularly noticeable in the wee hours of the morning and because Sue has done all of those shows as well as the prime time shows.



That is why I noticed as well, Sue has been doing all the shows. I imagine this is a lot for her living in Florida. I do love Sue and Ashley was growing on me. Hope she is ok.


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> I'm watching but I will not buy....I will not buy... I will not buy LOL!




Haha! Me neither! [emoji37]


----------



## MrsKC

Lookforgood said:


> Ive noticed that Ashley has been MIa too.  Its been particularly noticeable in the wee hours of the morning and because Sue has done all of those shows as well as the prime time shows.





MiaBorsa said:


> I can't say that I miss her.      She always smushes the bags and makes them look awful.   Now if we could get a host other than "monotone Jill."




I got it, TPF girls can co-host!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> The dog and I are watching.  They said we would see some new stuff .
> 
> I have not seen the other rep for quite some time. .....




So cute! I might not look at the bags if I had him/her to look at! Yeah I haven't seen Ashley in awhile.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I got it, TPF girls can co-host!!!



LOL.  I much prefer sitting here in my yoga pants, Christmas socks and ponytail, critiquing them.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Argh.  Fedex tracking shows it got to Houston YESTERDAY but won't be delivered until Wednesday.  Huh??   ullhair:




That's so frustrating!! My zip zip has been in the slow boat for awhile from ILD. It's supposed to be here later in the week.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! I might not look at the bags if I had him/her to look at! Yeah I haven't seen Ashley in awhile.


Thanks TB, ok......sounds like no one is PLANNING on buying......


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks TB, ok......sounds like no one is PLANNING on buying......


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  I much prefer sitting here in my yoga pants, Christmas socks and ponytail, critiquing them.


Also in my yoga pants, comfy with hot tea. Co-hosting could take a fair amount of effort.


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> The dog and I are watching.  They said we would see some new stuff .
> 
> I have not seen the other rep for quite some time. .....




Very cute pooch, MKC!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I am watching also, I'll take monotone Jill over "For crying in a bucket" Albany, any day ... I think Jill has hosted every show I have watched lately. I have heard all of her stories many times over and over and over  

Also, all of my bags are still out there on trucks or in warehouses on their way to me. Very aggravating, I want them home so I can look them over and decide if they get to stay or not


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Very cute pooch, MKC!


Thank you Suz!!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I am watching also, I'll take monotone Jill over "For crying in a bucket" Albany, any day ... I think Jill has hosted every show I have watched lately. I have heard all of her stories many times over and over and over
> 
> Also, all of my bags are still out there on trucks or in warehouses on their way to me. Very aggravating, I want them home so I can look them over and decide if they get to stay or not


What Is coming your way??


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> The dog and I are watching.  They said we would see some new stuff .
> 
> I have not seen the other rep for quite some time. .....


Such a cutie pie!  My kitty loves Dooney shows, she is a purring away right next to me.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Such a cutie pie!  My kitty loves Dooney shows, she is a purring away right next to me.


Thank you. I think purring cats are so calming!


----------



## MiaBorsa

"Italian coated cotton!"


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> The dog and I are watching.  They said we would see some new stuff .
> 
> I have not seen the other rep for quite some time. .....


So cute and cozy! What a nice QVC watching companion!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I am watching also, I'll take monotone Jill over "For crying in a bucket" Albany, any day ... I think Jill has hosted every show I have watched lately. I have heard all of her stories many times over and over and over
> 
> Also, all of my bags are still out there on trucks or in warehouses on their way to me. Very aggravating, I want them home so I can look them over and decide if they get to stay or not



Yeah we need "lit-rally" Mary Beth for a change of pace.   

Whatcha got comin???


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> So cute and cozy! What a nice QVC watching companion!



I know, thank you!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah we need "lit-rally" Mary Beth for a change of pace.
> 
> Whatcha got comin???



There is a host I really like but don't see that much, I think her name is Saundra. ...but not sure.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> What Is coming your way??


waiting on two from the Q a navy pocket satchel ( the one that was on clearance last week) I am sure that is too big for me but I had to see for myself, also I ordered a bordeaux LOLO and from ILD I am waiting on my bordeaux zip zip that so many of us got for $119 

Also my 12 dod Kendall drawstring has not shipped yet  UGH

I am going to the Chicago outlet at the end of the month, so I need to cool it for a while ..

Hey did you all know that Jill  was on the "hard news beat" and went on drug raids and fires?  all with her Dooney on her shoulder! 

She DOES give the info that we need about the bags, so I guess I should not complain about her stories


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> waiting on two from the Q a navy pocket satchel ( the one that was on clearance last week) I am sure that is too big for me but I had to see for myself, also I ordered a bordeaux LOLO and from ILD I am waiting on my bordeaux zip zip that so many of us got for $119
> 
> Also my 12 dod Kendall drawstring has not shipped yet  UGH
> 
> I am going to the Chicago outlet at the end of the month, so I need to cool it for a while ..
> 
> *Hey did you all know that Jill  was on the "hard news beat" and went on drug raids and fires?*  all with her Dooney on her shoulder!
> 
> She DOES give the info that we need about the bags, so I guess I should not complain about her stories



You left out the SWAT team and helicopters!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> waiting on two from the Q a navy pocket satchel ( the one that was on clearance last week) I am sure that is too big for me but I had to see for myself, also I ordered a bordeaux LOLO and from ILD I am waiting on my bordeaux zip zip that so many of us got for $119
> 
> Also my 12 dod Kendall drawstring has not shipped yet  UGH
> 
> I am going to the Chicago outlet at the end of the month, so I need to cool it for a while ..
> 
> Hey did you all know that Jill  was on the "hard news beat" and went on drug raids and fires?  all with her Dooney on her shoulder!
> 
> She DOES give the info that we need about the bags, so I guess I should not complain about her stories



That is quite a list of new bags - woo hoo!!
Unfortunately,  I have heard Jills story about her drawstring so many times, I could tell it....
However,  I don't "talk" for a living so I guess I should keep silent.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> There is a host I really like but don't see that much, I think her name is Saundra. ...but not sure.



I don't watch Q much at all, so there are lots of hosts I don't recognize.  I think my favorite is Carolyn Gracie, though.  She seems like such a real person...and she loves animals.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> waiting on two from the Q a navy pocket satchel ( the one that was on clearance last week) I am sure that is too big for me but I had to see for myself, also I ordered a bordeaux LOLO and from ILD I am waiting on my bordeaux zip zip that so many of us got for $119
> 
> Also my 12 dod Kendall drawstring has not shipped yet  UGH
> 
> I am going to the Chicago outlet at the end of the month, so I need to cool it for a while ..
> 
> Hey did you all know that Jill  was on the "hard news beat" and went on drug raids and fires?  all with her Dooney on her shoulder!
> 
> She DOES give the info that we need about the bags, so I guess I should not complain about her stories


My Bordeaux zip zip from ILD is supposed to be here tomorrow!  I can't wait! Hope she's perfect! I'm really surprise they still have any Bordeaux zip zips left on ILD! I though all the TPFers bought all of them!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't watch Q much at all, so there are lots of hosts I don't recognize.  I think my favorite is Carolyn Gracie, though.  She seems like such a real person...and she loves animals.



I agree about Carolyn.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> You left out the SWAT team and helicopters!


LOLOL  Yes, I did :lolots: How could one forget?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Bordeaux zip zip from ILD is supposed to be here tomorrow!  I can't wait! Hope she's perfect! I'm really surprise they still have any Bordeaux zip zips left on ILD! I though all the TPFers bought all of them!


Seriously!!  Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> That is why I noticed as well, Sue has been doing all the shows. I imagine this is a lot for her living in Florida. I do love Sue and Ashley was growing on me. Hope she is ok.




I believe Ashley is on vacation.  I follow her on Twitter and Instagram.  Ashley Bellman.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> I believe Ashley is on vacation.  I follow her on Twitter and Instagram.  Ashley Bellman.



Well thanks for the info!! Good news for Sue that she wii have help and won't have to depend on us to cohost!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Seriously!!  Can't wait to receive mine!


Jill on QVC was just singing the praises of the Saffiano zip zip coming up and her favorite color "Bordeaux " is getting limited! I keep yelling at the tv that it's still on ILD for only 139 and I got mine for only 119!


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> Jill on QVC was just singing the praises of the Saffiano zip zip coming up and her favorite color "Bordeaux " is getting limited! I keep yelling at the tv that it's still on ILD for only 139 and I got mine for only 119!




I don't like red.  I don't like small bags.  I don't like Saffiano.  WHY IS THERE A DANG BORDEAUX SAFF ZIP ZIP IN MY CART ON ILD?!  

You guys got me losing my mind.  That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> LOLOL  Yes, I did :lolots: How could one forget?


I remember the swat team story from another Dooney episode! She sounds like she misses her old lifestyle!:ninja:


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> I don't like red.  I don't like small bags.  I don't like Saffiano.  WHY IS THERE A DANG BORDEAUX SAFF ZIP ZIP IN MY CART ON ILD?!
> 
> You guys got me losing my mind.  That bag is gorgeous!


OMGosh girl.......I can't answer that......


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> I don't like red.  I don't like small bags.  I don't like Saffiano.  WHY IS THERE A DANG BORDEAUX SAFF ZIP ZIP IN MY CART ON ILD?!
> 
> You guys got me losing my mind.  That bag is gorgeous!


It's not red! I'm not a red girl either! And I don't think its small! I have the bitsy,which I love, that's a little small! Lol ! And you can beat the hell out of saffiano and it looks great! But really, I'm not trying to convince you to buy!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Suzwhat said:


> I don't like red.  I don't like small bags.  I don't like Saffiano.  WHY IS THERE A DANG BORDEAUX SAFF ZIP ZIP IN MY CART ON ILD?!
> 
> You guys got me losing my mind.  That bag is gorgeous!


I am not a red bag girl either, this bordeaux is SO beautiful! You will adore her  

I think its the combination of the leather, silhouette, and color that got me. It will be my only Saffiano bag I own.  I say go for it


----------



## Suzwhat

I know Jill has a Prada saffiano bag.  She was photographed carrying it at Joan Rivers' funeral.   I don't know why she is all "golley gee.  Who would pay that?".   Mary Beth was the only host who carried a Dooney bag to the funeral, I think.  

Sorry.  Totally off topic.   I'm trying not to buy bags you guys!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> I know Jill has a Prada saffiano bag.  She was photographed carrying it at Joan Rivers' funeral.   I don't know why she is all "golley gee.  Who would pay that?".   Mary Beth was the only host who carried a Dooney bag to the funeral, I think.
> 
> Sorry.  Totally off topic.   I'm trying not to buy bags you guys!


She could have saved face and said I wish Dooney came out with their Saffiano bags before I spent all that money on a Prada! But I agree, she shouldn't pretend she wouldn't pay that when she has those bags! That's phony balony!

Back on Topic...such a great deal though!! I hear ya though! I need to stop buying as well!


----------



## MrsKC

Ok at the beginning of the show they said there would be some new stuff. Nope, nothing new tonight.


----------



## Lookforgood

MrsKC said:


> Ok at the beginning of the show they said there would be some new stuff. Nope, nothing new tonight.


Yep thats what she said and it was a lie.  Big lie!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I don't like red.  I don't like small bags.  I don't like Saffiano.  WHY IS THERE A DANG BORDEAUX SAFF ZIP ZIP IN MY CART ON ILD?!
> 
> You guys got me losing my mind.  That bag is gorgeous!




Lol!! Did you get it?


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Lol!! Did you get it?




Not yet.  The only thing that stopped me is I'm traveling.   I told myself to order if it is still available when I get home.  The games I put myself thru.  <Shakes my head>


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Bordeaux saffiano zip zip is beautiful.  Of all the saffiano handbags,  I think that the Bordeaux is the best color.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> "Italian coated cotton!"




If you got this quote on a recent episode I have heard it before. I almost spit my coffee out the first time! It sounds ridiculous but it may be true. I always talk back to the hosts the whole time. My husband always asks who I am talking to and I say their name! I mean, sure...French coated cotton vs Italian coated cotton. I will pay 200 bucks more for that! Is it brown, chestnut, natural, camel, sienna, desert or T'Moro colored? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Am I the only Looney one up watching???


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Am I the only Looney one up watching???




I recorded it and watched it this morning.   Anything catch your eye?   I know you are into drawstrings lately.  What do you think of the Logan leather one?   It was funny they call that pinkish Sutton "lipstick red".  It is pretty though.


----------



## MrsKC

I see the small woven Barlow is now on clearance with easy pay if anyone wanted that one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> I recorded it and watched it this morning.   Anything catch your eye?   I know you are into drawstrings lately.  What do you think of the Logan leather one?   It was funny they call that pinkish Sutton "lipstick red".  It is pretty though.




Oh ok. I wondered if anyone watched because this thread was dry. 

Nothing really caught my eye. I like the look of the Logan but I don't care for the soft puddly leathers. 

lol I thought that was pretty funny too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> I see the small woven Barlow is now on clearance with easy pay if anyone wanted that one.


Small woven Barlow is 50% off at the retail boutiques. Sale ends tomorrow. I like that bag but it is too small for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I see the small woven Barlow is now on clearance with easy pay if anyone wanted that one.





YankeeDooney said:


> Small woven Barlow is 50% off at the retail boutiques. Sale ends tomorrow. I like that bag but it is too small for me.



I have to wonder why the woven embossed bags seem to have bombed...??   Even the smaller embossing in the woven (like my black drawstring) went to clearance really fast.     I'm tempted by the Barlow but I think I'll pass.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Am I the only Looney one up watching???


It recorded and I watched this morning. I hope they will make the satchels with hinged handles soon.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I have to wonder why the woven embossed bags seem to have bombed...??   Even the smaller embossing in the woven (like my black drawstring) went to clearance really fast.     I'm tempted by the Barlow but I think I'll pass.


I wish I could see one in person. I find it very frustrating that you can't even find these bags in the department stores. Many bags at the retail boutique stores are on sale for 50% off as LJ reported so it may be early to say that the woven bombed. Who knows. I would love a woven bag but they did not have a color or size I wanted. However, some gals just don't like the feel of that leather. I like your woven drawstring too, just waiting for a price that I am willing to pay.

It has been so long just looking at pictures of the new bags that dare I say, I am almost over them already.


----------



## cbarber1123

Loving the zip zip in mint


----------



## Pixie RN

YankeeDooney said:


> I wish I could see one in person. I find it very frustrating that you can't even find these bags in the department stores. Many bags at the retail boutique stores are on sale for 50% off as LJ reported so it may be early to say that the woven bombed. Who knows. I would love a woven bag but they did not have a color or size I wanted. However, some gals just don't like the feel of that leather. I like your woven drawstring too, just waiting for a price that I am willing to pay.
> 
> It has been so long just looking at pictures of the new bags that dare I say, I almost over them already.



I think the Woven Embossed line has some issues of color loss besides complaints of feeling "plastic." Don't get me wrong, there were a lot of good reviews about the bag on Dooney and the "Q." One of the first Dooney reviews showed pictures of the color taupe losing its color and white showing underneath when the reviewer said she had only had the bag 2 months, with just normal use. It was evident in the picture. There was also one one the "Q" with the exact same complaint in the taupe. I have one in the natural and am very careful with it. I conditioned mine and I think that has helped it. Sarah, don't be afraid of the Woven Barlow, it's a whole different ballgame in embossing compared to the the Woven Embossed. I have the large Woven City Barlow in T'Moro and have had no issues. I have rubbed, scratched and have not seen any white or anything that would make me doubt this is a much better bag as far as the embossing. I will say it's a bag that's going to hold it's shape, as it's stiff, but for me, that's not something I mind.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The woven Barlow is a beautiful handbag.... but.... it's heavy and the leather lining the inside at the top of the bag (the collar) is a white/off white color.   It's very visible against the dark leather exterior.  Some may love the contrast,  but I found other bags I liked better.  The croco Barlow and the python Barlow both had darker leather collars for the darker exterior colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> I think the Woven Embossed line has some issues of color loss besides complaints of feeling "plastic." Don't get me wrong, there were a lot of good reviews about the bag on Dooney and the "Q." One of the first Dooney reviews showed pictures of the color taupe losing its color and white showing underneath when the reviewer said she had only had the bag 2 months, with just normal use. It was evident in the picture. There was also one one the "Q" with the exact same complaint in the taupe. I have one in the natural and am very careful with it. I conditioned mine and I think that has helped it. Sarah, don't be afraid of the Woven Barlow, it's a whole different ballgame in embossing compared to the the Woven Embossed. I have the large Woven City Barlow in T'Moro and have had no issues. I have rubbed, scratched and have not seen any white or anything that would make me doubt this is a much better bag as far as the embossing. I will say it's a bag that's going to hold it's shape, as it's stiff, but for me, that's not something I mind.



Thanks, Pix, but I'm really not interested in another Barlow.  I like the look but there are other bags on my radar.   

I have not experienced any color loss on my woven embossed drawstring, but none of my bags get used enough to actually show wear.


----------



## Pixie RN

Sarah,
So looking forward to your "radar purchases." Have always loved  your reveals and reviews......always will.:sunnies


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Sarah,
> So looking forward to your "radar purchases." Have always loved  your reveals and reviews......always will.:sunnies



   Aw, how sweet are you, Pix.    I am trying to climb on the Ban Wagon but I keep falling off.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, how sweet are you, Pix.    I am trying to climb on the Ban Wagon but I keep falling off.



It's a "hard row to hoe" when you're trying to cut down on purchases. Unfortunately new bags just keep popping up, and oh the emails usually waiting when you open up your mail in the morning. Always new bags there to tempt. My Large City Barlow in Desert was delivered yesterday, and I'm already looking at the Coach Mercer Satchel. I keep telling myself to "stop" until I go to Vegas in April. Unfortunately, it hasn't worked.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I am here.. ready to watch with a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Anyone looking at the OTO?


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Anyone looking at the OTO?



I ordered a Claremont Dover tote on ILD just before the show started, so I'm watching with blinders on!   But I do like it in Denim!


----------



## Trudysmom

I'm watching.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I want the Saffiano leather Perry Satchel.... new today one time only.  Too bad husband is keeping an eye on me he is not impressed with the price.


----------



## momjules

Pink ?   Love it!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

momjules said:


> Pink ?   Love it!!


 Yes.. LOVE the pink


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Anyone looking at the OTO?



Yes, unfortunately I like it.


----------



## momjules

I don't have a pink bag from dooney


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Perry Satchel.. hot pink sold out.  Oh well I am on ebay now looking for a more affordable replacement.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Uh oh.  New colors in Brenna.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I ordered a Claremont Dover tote on ILD just before the show started, so I'm watching with blinders on!   But I do like it in Denim!




Lol... I got 2 drawstrings coming from ILD too. I'm actually done with ordering from the Q unless it's a really good deal. The easy pay is good but not very cost efficient at the end of the day, especially if you have 6-7 bags on easy pay and at full price... Not good! ILD, dept stores, outlets for me. I like the Demin too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Perry Satchel.. hot pink sold out.  Oh well I am on ebay now looking for a more affordable replacement.


----------



## cbarber1123

That melon Brenna is gorgeous


----------



## cbarber1123

Omg and the mint


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

OK now I am in serious trouble Brenna now in Hot Pink.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I got 2 drawstrings coming from ILD too. I'm actually done with ordering from the Q unless it's a really good deal. *The easy pay is good but not very cost efficient at the end of the day, *especially if you have 6-7 bags on easy pay and at full price... Not good! ILD, dept stores, outlets for me. I like the Demin too.



I completely agree!  By the time you're on payment 3 or 4 of 6 total payments on QVC, you would have reached or exceeded the cost of the bag on ILD, or at the Outlet.  That's what I think about when I start obsessing about a new bag on QVC. (But Brenna in red is beautiful! )


----------



## momjules

I'm still paying for Brennan from November 
Has anyone seen the pebble at the outlets?


----------



## suzannep

momjules said:


> I'm still paying for Brennan from November
> Has anyone seen the pebble at the outlets?



I called my outlet yesterday and they haven't had the pebble leather Brenna yet. Wasn't sure whether to be sad or to breathe a sigh of relief


----------



## momjules

I hear ya!  Almost went today but I was good and here I sit.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Pixie RN said:


> It's a "hard row to hoe" when you're trying to cut down on purchases. Unfortunately new bags just keep popping up, and oh the emails usually waiting when you open up your mail in the morning. Always new bags there to tempt. My Large City Barlow in Desert was delivered yesterday, and I'm already looking at the Coach Mercer Satchel. I keep telling myself to "stop" until I go to Vegas in April. Unfortunately, it hasn't worked.


Oooohhhh, I'll be in Vegas in April as well!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

suzannep said:


> I called my outlet yesterday and they haven't had the pebble leather Brenna yet. Wasn't sure whether to be sad or to breathe a sigh of relief




The Brenna is a Q exclusive so it won't hit the outlets. Kind of like the Logo Lock.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

momjules said:


> Pink ?   Love it!!


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I got 2 drawstrings coming from ILD too. I'm actually done with ordering from the Q unless it's a really good deal. The easy pay is good but not very cost efficient at the end of the day, especially if you have 6-7 bags on easy pay and at full price... Not good! ILD, dept stores, outlets for me. I like the Demin too.


  I agree I can't do the qvc prices either. I am happy with finding them on ILD or ebay.  I have been on the site this morning and I see some pretty bags I would LOVE to buy.  Prices are so good right now.


----------



## momjules

Hubby said we can go to the outlet tomorrow!!!!


----------



## momjules

PcanTannedBty, yes you are right about the breanna exclusive to qvc. Usually they release after 6 months or so but it doesn't say it for this one.


----------



## momjules

Baby sutton Kendall drawstring! So cute!


----------



## momjules

Same price as the big one. Geez!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Hubby said we can go to the outlet tomorrow!!!!



Mornin' MJ!

Have fun at the outlet today!


----------



## momjules

Thank you!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Show's on.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm watching. I've been catching up on this weekends shows from being out of town.


----------



## elbgrl

Just finished dinner, and catching up now!


----------



## momjules

I love my red breena. I would love another color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> It's a "hard row to hoe" when you're trying to cut down on purchases. Unfortunately new bags just keep popping up, and oh the emails usually waiting when you open up your mail in the morning. Always new bags there to tempt. My Large City Barlow in Desert was delivered yesterday, and I'm already looking at the Coach Mercer Satchel. I keep telling myself to "stop" until I go to Vegas in April. Unfortunately, it hasn't worked.



When I first saw the Mercer it went on my wish list immediately, but the more I see reveals I have kind of cooled about it.  I wonder how annoying that top strap with the turnlock is after a while.   Anyway, I have no intention of ever paying full price for a Coach bag again, so if I decide to try a Mercer it will be from a clearance sale somewhere!!    

Ooooh, Vegas!   That sounds like a fun trip.   How do you like the large Barlow?   I love the desert color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I got 2 drawstrings coming from ILD too. *I'm actually done with ordering from the Q unless it's a really good deal.* The easy pay is good but not very cost efficient at the end of the day, especially if you have 6-7 bags on easy pay and at full price... Not good! ILD, dept stores, outlets for me. I like the Demin too.



   Agree.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> When I first saw the Mercer it went on my wish list immediately, but the more I see reveals I have kind of cooled about it.  I wonder how annoying that top strap with the turnlock is after a while.   Anyway, I have no intention of ever paying full price for a Coach bag again, so if I decide to try a Mercer it will be from a clearance sale somewhere!!
> 
> Ooooh, Vegas!   That sounds like a fun trip.   How do you like the large Barlow?   I love the desert color.



Hi Sarah,
The Mercer is sorta a cross between Candace and the Rhyder Satchel, at least to me. I loved the blue, but then I have 2 blue Candace's so I certainly don't need it by any means. I'm not paying full price for them, either. They are getting crazy with their prices, I guess in order to push them up to "Premier Designer." Don't get me started on that. 

I love the large City Barlow. I bought it in black before Christmas and used it all during holidays. I traveled with her pretty full and it wasn't that heavy. Even though using it as a shoulder bag, because it's "large," it wasn't cumbersome or felt awkward. I love the Desert.
Dooney has always done this color well along with British Tan. I ordered it for summer, but it's a great year round neutral. I found the pleated pockets very convenient. I did spray both linings in these bags with Apple Guard Rain and Stain, because they are so light. Hopefully that will keep them looking good. I plan on taking the black one to Vegas, but will carry a smaller cross body to walk and shop with. I can't wait to go. Day temps should be in the 80's and pools should be open. DH said we go so often maybe we should just move out there. I would love to, but it's just to far from my kids.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, I finally caved and ordered the Brenna in Elephant.  I've had my eye on this bag from the beginning but never went for it - and I've wanted a pebbled bag in the Elephant for awhile now.  


I also wanted to take advantage of the feature price and easy pay while I could.  If it had been regular price I probably still would have passed on it.  


Fingers crossed I get a good one....  I always worry about that with bags from QVC.  You never know when you'll get someone's trashy return.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I finally caved and ordered the Brenna in Elephant.  I've had my eye on this bag from the beginning but never went for it - and I've wanted a pebbled bag in the Elephant for awhile now.
> 
> 
> I also wanted to take advantage of the feature price and easy pay while I could.  If it had been regular price I probably still would have passed on it.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed I get a good one....  I always worry about that with bags from QVC.  You never know when you'll get someone's trashy return.




I hope you get a nice new one. I am really a fan of the desert and I was excited to see it available in that color. I am considering it. However now I'm torn between the Brenna and the pebbled Sophie in desert. That's a pretty bag too. I hope you love Brenna. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Hi Sarah,
> The Mercer is sorta a cross between Candace and the Rhyder Satchel, at least to me. I loved the blue, but then I have 2 blue Candace's so I certainly don't need it by any means. I'm not paying full price for them, either. They are getting crazy with their prices, I guess in order to push them up to "Premier Designer." Don't get me started on that.
> 
> I love the large City Barlow. I bought it in black before Christmas and used it all during holidays. I traveled with her pretty full and it wasn't that heavy. Even though using it as a shoulder bag, because it's "large," it wasn't cumbersome or felt awkward. I love the Desert.
> Dooney has always done this color well along with British Tan. I ordered it for summer, but it's a great year round neutral. I found the pleated pockets very convenient. I did spray both linings in these bags with Apple Guard Rain and Stain, because they are so light. Hopefully that will keep them looking good. I plan on taking the black one to Vegas, but will carry a smaller cross body to walk and shop with. I can't wait to go. Day temps should be in the 80's and pools should be open. DH said we go so often maybe we should just move out there. I would love to, but it's just to far from my kids.



I was eyeing the small Mercer, which is more "satchel-y" in size.    I just don't know about the turnlock strap and then zipper top access.   Besides, I like the fog color and that is only available in the large Mercer...so I may have to pass.  

I have the desert Barlow in the small size and I love it!   That is one of the best City leather colors, IMO.  

Ooooh, moving to Vegas.   I'm not sure that's a move I would like to make!!   And I agree, I wouldn't want to be any farther away from family.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I finally caved and ordered the Brenna in Elephant.  I've had my eye on this bag from the beginning but never went for it - and I've wanted a pebbled bag in the Elephant for awhile now.
> 
> 
> I also wanted to take advantage of the feature price and easy pay while I could.  If it had been regular price I probably still would have passed on it.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed I get a good one....  I always worry about that with bags from QVC.  You never know when you'll get someone's trashy return.



Here's hoping you get a good one, NAC!   The elephant is a gorgeous color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I finally caved and ordered the Brenna in Elephant.  I've had my eye on this bag from the beginning but never went for it - and I've wanted a pebbled bag in the Elephant for awhile now.
> 
> 
> I also wanted to take advantage of the feature price and easy pay while I could.  If it had been regular price I probably still would have passed on it.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed I get a good one....  I always worry about that with bags from QVC.  You never know when you'll get someone's trashy return.




I think you're gonna love it. I have it in Elephant and Smoke and they fight when I choose one over the other. [emoji2]. I can't decide which one I like most. I always thought Smoke was kinda blah but paired with the Sierra trim, it's gorgeous. Can't wait to see what you think of her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you get a nice new one. I am really a fan of the desert and I was excited to see it available in that color. I am considering it. However now I'm torn between the Brenna and the pebbled Sophie in desert. That's a pretty bag too. I hope you love Brenna. [emoji4]



I almost ordered the pebbled Sophie, but decided on the Brenna. I'm sure though, that I'll order a Sophie before too long, lol. I have a Sophie in the Toledo leather and love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's hoping you get a good one, NAC!   The elephant is a gorgeous color.



Thanks, me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think you're gonna love it. I have it in Elephant and Smoke and they fight when I choose one over the other. [emoji2]. I can't decide which one I like most. I always thought Smoke was kinda blah but paired with the Sierra trim, it's gorgeous. Can't wait to see what you think of her.



Seeing your mod shots and reveal of Brenna is what sparked my interest originally, I don't have anything in the pebbled elephant, I'm looking forward to seeing her IRL.


----------



## vanhornink

Just in case anyone is interested Ashley is doing a 2 hour Dooney on Qvc plus


----------



## momjules

Thank you


----------



## vanhornink

momjules said:


> Thank you



Your welcome


----------



## YankeeDooney

vanhornink said:


> Just in case anyone is interested Ashley is doing a 2 hour Dooney on Qvc plus


Thanks! I never knew this Q plus thing existed. Yes, I am very late to the party.  You learn something new every day. Evil enablers abound.


----------



## Chanticleer

vanhornink said:


> Just in case anyone is interested Ashley is doing a 2 hour Dooney on Qvc plus




Thank you for the heads up.  I'm watching now!


----------



## jmelyn929

I ordered the Zip Zip in Mint!  I hope I like the style and color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The first pebbled leather satchel they showed is an old time Dooney classic.... first done in the Dillen 1 collection (I think) years ago.  Then in Dillen 2, and then in pebbled leather.   It's one of my favorite Dooney styles.  QVC had the belted version as a TSV a few years ago.  But this is the first time they are showing the plain (unbelted) version.  It's a great bag.... holds a ton because the base is wide,  but the bag is not oversized.  Almost perfect satchel... no outside zip pocket is it's only flaw.


----------



## BlazenHsss

......what's QVC plus?


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> ......what's QVC plus?


Oh good, I have company. Must ask Mr. Google for the answer. He will lead you to the dark side.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Blazen:  QVC plus is a second QVC channel on some cable systems.   Some of the programs are reruns of shows on the main QVC channel and some of the programs are live.   The schedule is completely different on the 2 channels.   Check your cable channel guide.   Sometimes the channel number is near the main QVC channel and sometimes it's totally different.


----------



## BlazenHsss

lavenderjunkie said:


> Blazen:  QVC plus is a second QVC channel on some cable systems.   Some of the programs are reruns of shows on the main QVC channel and some of the programs are live.   The schedule is completely different on the 2 channels.   Check your cable channel guide.   Sometimes the channel number is near the main QVC channel and sometimes it's totally different.


Ooooohhhh......!!


----------



## vanhornink

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks! I never knew this Q plus thing existed. Yes, I am very late to the party.  You learn something new every day. Evil enablers abound.




Evil, LOL


----------



## vanhornink

Chanticleer said:


> Thank you for the heads up.  I'm watching now!



No prob's, your welcome


----------



## Caledonia

lavenderjunkie said:


> The first pebbled leather satchel they showed is an old time Dooney classic.... first done in the Dillen 1 collection (I think) years ago.  Then in Dillen 2, and then in pebbled leather.   It's one of my favorite Dooney styles.  QVC had the belted version as a TSV a few years ago.  But this is the first time they are showing the plain (unbelted) version.  It's a great bag.... holds a ton because the base is wide,  but the bag is not oversized.  Almost perfect satchel... no outside zip pocket is it's only flaw.


Which bag was it?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

caledonia said:


> which bag was it?




a266601


----------



## Twoboyz

There are a lot of Dooney shows this week on WVC Plus. I wonder if they'll be reruns. I hate that plus isn't in HD.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Good Evening Ladies, QVC has the large Smooth Dawson on 6 easy pays A275502.


----------



## Julie Ann

Bestbagyet said:


> Good Evening Ladies, QVC has the large Smooth Dawson on 6 easy pays A275502.


 omg!! im so tempted!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I'm watching now.


----------



## Suzwhat

The Blended Shadow zip zip colors are stunning.


----------



## macde90

Yes, they are. I just returned a mustard zip zip. It looked awkward on me.


----------



## Trudysmom

I am watching now.


----------



## macde90

I love the mint logo lock. And the tangerine too. The new colors are beutiful. They look like sherbert.


----------



## Scooch

macde90 said:


> I love the mint logo lock. And the tangerine too. The new colors are beutiful. They look like sherbert.




I thought the same thing, the new colors do look like sherbet. I'm debating on the baby pink or hot pink!


----------



## Twoboyz

I love the pinks and the tangerine too, but I don't think they'd look good on me. I can't stop looking g at the baby pink.


----------



## Julie Ann

I really love that mint logo lock!! I'm hoping I can find as is one day


----------



## Maltoo

I love the Hot Pink but can not buy any more right now I am on a self imposed ban island!


----------



## Harper2719

Hi ladies - I have an odd question for those of you who watch and DVR Dooney shows on QVC. I was just going through my DVR and noticed that there is now a picture of a very pretty pink bag that appears when there is a Dooney show scheduled or recorded.  I have Comcast X1 cable so I don't know if it's just my cable or if everyone can see the picture. Has anyone else noticed this??  I am just wondering what bag this is??? It is shown with a matching accessory too so I wonder if it is the next TSV.  Anyone have any Intel??


----------



## Harper2719

Also - looks like there is a nice GILI hobo TSV tomorrow.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Harper2719 said:


> Hi ladies - I have an odd question for those of you who watch and DVR Dooney shows on QVC. I was just going through my DVR and noticed that there is now a picture of a very pretty pink bag that appears when there is a Dooney show scheduled or recorded.  I have Comcast X1 cable so I don't know if it's just my cable or if everyone can see the picture. Has anyone else noticed this??  I am just wondering what bag this is??? It is shown with a matching accessory too so I wonder if it is the next TSV.  Anyone have any Intel??



I see the bag you are referring to, pink satchel (or crossbody) with accessories and sierra trim. It is cute!  I have not seen this bag on QVC, so perhaps you are right about it being a possible TSV.


----------



## Harper2719

Bestbagyet said:


> I see the bag you are referring to, pink satchel (or crossbody) with accessories and sierra trim. It is cute!  I have not seen this bag on QVC, so perhaps you are right about it being a possible TSV.




Glad I am not the only one who can see it &#128578;. I really like it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Harper2719 said:


> Hi ladies - I have an odd question for those of you who watch and DVR Dooney shows on QVC. I was just going through my DVR and noticed that there is now a picture of a very pretty pink bag that appears when there is a Dooney show scheduled or recorded.  I have Comcast X1 cable so I don't know if it's just my cable or if everyone can see the picture. Has anyone else noticed this??  I am just wondering what bag this is??? It is shown with a matching accessory too so I wonder if it is the next TSV.  Anyone have any Intel??




It sounds cute. I have to check it out.


----------



## Twoboyz

Harper2719 said:


> Also - looks like there is a nice GILI hobo TSV tomorrow.




Looks very familiar....i.e. Logo Lock Hobo. [emoji4]


----------



## darcy-0702

Harper2719 said:


> Also - looks like there is a nice GILI hobo TSV tomorrow.



I like the Gili bag. Very Gucci like.


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> I like the Gili bag. Very Gucci like.




So that's the bag they kept referring to that's thousands of dollars in the department store glass case. [emoji4]


----------



## darcy-0702

Twoboyz said:


> So that's the bag they kept referring to that's thousands of dollars in the department store glass case. [emoji4]



Yes. It's called Jackie. $2990. Yikes!


----------



## Harper2719

darcy-0702 said:


> Yes. It's called Jackie. $2990. Yikes!




Yeah, $220 is waaaaaay better than $2990!  And the GILI version looks so nice. I am seriously tempted to order the camel one.


----------



## darcy-0702

Harper2719 said:


> Yeah, $220 is waaaaaay better than $2990!  And the GILI version looks so nice. I am seriously tempted to order the camel one.



Me too! Love the camel!


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Yes. It's called Jackie. $2990. Yikes!




OMG...no wonder I knew nothing of it. [emoji15]


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Me too! Love the camel!




I love the cameo too, but then realized I have a natural logo lock. I think I'm set.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Dooney Daffodil drawstring with wristlet on QVC for $169.00 and reduced $5.00 shipping, just in case someone was interested and on easy pay ...5 or 6, not sure!


----------



## Trudysmom

Watching the Dooney show now.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Watching the Dooney show now.


I'm watching too, but can't buy today, (well not for me), I was looking at the daffodil bag for my mom, but  I never saw her wear a drawstring bag, she usually wears hobos or sometimes crossbody bags.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Just went on qvc.com the Baby pink logo lock!  So pretty... love pink bags.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Just went on qvc.com the Baby pink logo lock!  So pretty... love pink bags.


She is pretty in pink!


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Just went on qvc.com the Baby pink logo lock!  So pretty... love pink bags.




I am so drawn to the new baby pink too. [emoji164]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I am so drawn to the new baby pink too. [emoji164]



I'm waiting on NAC to carry hers so we can all drool.


----------



## Trudysmom

I love my baby pink pocket satchel. Fun to use that color.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Harper2719 said:


> Hi ladies - I have an odd question for those of you who watch and DVR Dooney shows on QVC. I was just going through my DVR and noticed that there is now a picture of a very pretty pink bag that appears when there is a Dooney show scheduled or recorded.  I have Comcast X1 cable so I don't know if it's just my cable or if everyone can see the picture. Has anyone else noticed this??  I am just wondering what bag this is??? It is shown with a matching accessory too so I wonder if it is the next TSV.  Anyone have any Intel??


Harper-The bag in question is on Dooney.com.  It is the Raleigh Leather Small Jenny Bag. The small is 298. and large, 398.


----------



## Harper2719

Bestbagyet said:


> Harper-The bag in question is on Dooney.com.  It is the Raleigh Leather Small Jenny Bag. The small is 298. and large, 398.




Thank you for letting me know!!


----------



## momjules

Hi ladies. What a shame the large zip Barlow satchel on qvc today cost 500.00 
It's beautiful.  Maybe I'll find it at the outlet one day. I'm sure they sell quickly.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Dooney is on and I already want the first  three bags shown  

   I am generally not a siggy girl, but the sutton Willa has a few details that I like. The piping on the front and the teardrop handles I LOVE


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Also, noticed that QVC wants $12.47 to ship you a $458 bag


----------



## Suzwhat

That Sutton Willa!
And the Barlow colors!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[Q UOTE=Suzwhat;29957159]That Sutton Willa!
And the Barlow colors![/QUOTE]

Yes!! Beautiful... Too bad I don't shop at the Q anymore.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Dooney is on and I already want the first  three bags shown
> 
> I am generally not a siggy girl, but the sutton Willa has a few details that I like. The piping on the front and the teardrop handles I LOVE




I love the Sutton Willa. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

Is this the next TSV? If so I want it! This little thumbnail showed up when my DVR recording ended. It looks like it has the little zippers in the side like the florentine Barlow.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Is this the next TSV? If so I want it! This little thumbnail showed up when my DVR recording ended. It looks like it has the little zippers in the side like the florentine Barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3300572


http://www.dooney.com/raleigh-leath...leigh&start=5&cgid=dooney-collections-Raleigh

Similar on Dooney sans the side zippers, but you may be correct.....exclusive to the Q? We will see.......


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the new spring colors they are showing.  It so much fun to see a display of pretty colors, properly organized,  so you can see the variations in the multiple shades of pinks, purples, oranges, blues, etc.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> http://www.dooney.com/raleigh-leath...leigh&start=5&cgid=dooney-collections-Raleigh
> 
> Similar on Dooney sans the side zippers, but you may be correct.....exclusive to the Q? We will see.......




Thanks for the link YD. I forgot to check Dooney's site.  This is a cute bag. I kind of wish the long strap attached on the sides though. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the new spring colors they are showing.  It so much fun to see a display of pretty colors, properly organized,  so you can see the variations in the multiple shades of pinks, purples, oranges, blues, etc.




Me too. The rainbow looks so pretty.


----------



## Nml85

Twoboyz said:


> Is this the next TSV? If so I want it! This little thumbnail showed up when my DVR recording ended. It looks like it has the little zippers in the side like the florentine Barlow.
> 
> View attachment 3300572


That looks really cute.  Can't wait!


----------



## Maltoo

PcanTannedBty said:


> [Q UOTE=Suzwhat;29957159]That Sutton Willa!
> And the Barlow colors!



Yes!! Beautiful... Too bad I don't shop at the Q anymore.[/QUOTE]

Why not?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Maltoo said:


> Yes!! Beautiful... Too bad I don't shop at the Q anymore.



Why not?[/QUOTE]


I finally realized that I'm not getting a deal. 90% of bags are full price, the easy pay is a trap in my opinion and the shipping is ridiculous. Between shipping and taxes, you're out of $30-40 sometimes. I'm better off catching sales at dept stores or at the outlet. Better deals and you can see exactly what you're getting. Just a personal decision.


----------



## Maltoo

PcanTannedBty said:


> OIC makes sense. So far I have gotten some awesome deals on QVC bought one bag full price with free ship and easy pay. May have gotten it cheaper somewhere else but not in the color I wanted. Bought 5 bags "As Is" had to send 2 back due to unacceptable damage. Of the other 3, I am keeping 2, as long as my Aubergine corners do not peel. Got a great deal on those 2 bags the 3rd bag is perfect but just not in love with the Lilac color. But you really do have to shop and take advantage of free ship when they offer it. So far on the bags I have returned they have refunded everything including shipping(fingers crossed)
> 
> So if anyone wants a Lilac stalk QVC will be sending her back this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

QVC is taunting me again this afternoon with ALL OF THOSE COLORS 
  and I must say I do love Leah and Sue together. Now send me *all of the bags* please


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> QVC is taunting me again this afternoon with ALL OF THOSE COLORS
> and I must say I do love Leah and Sue together. Now send me *all of the bags* please




Lol, I know right. Sooo many colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

So what do you ladies think about the TSV handbag today from Oryany?  I love the styling and the details,  but the stitching looks wavy to me in the close up pics.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> So what do you ladies think about the TSV handbag today from Oryany?  I love the styling and the details,  but the stitching looks wavy to me in the close up pics.



Meh.  It looks OK, but nothing special plus orYany bags are usually heavy.


----------



## Harper2719

lavenderjunkie said:


> So what do you ladies think about the TSV handbag today from Oryany?  I love the styling and the details,  but the stitching looks wavy to me in the close up pics.




I really like this one and am tempted to order the Marsala color.  Reminds me a little of a Chloe design.


----------



## InStitches49

Regarding the Oryany TSV, I preordered it in the marsala color but returned it.  The bag was bigger and heavier than I'd anticipated.  Also couldn't get past the busy and oddly colored lining of it.  The strap wasn't easy to adjust and never could be put at the length I prefer on my D&B bags.  The color marsala isn't that reddish, more of a clay red color and more muted than I'd thought it would be.  Just couldn't justify keeping it.  I'm definitely a D&B girl


----------



## YankeeDooney

InStitches49 said:


> Regarding the Oryany TSV, I preordered it in the marsala color but returned it.  The bag was bigger and heavier than I'd anticipated.  Also couldn't get past the busy and oddly colored lining of it.  The strap wasn't easy to adjust and never could be put at the length I prefer on my D&B bags.  The color marsala isn't that reddish, more of a clay red color and more muted than I'd thought it would be.  Just couldn't justify keeping it.  I'm definitely a D&B girl


Interesting review. I was attracted to it as well. It also reminded me of a Chloe design. Nice to know our Dooney's are better suited to us.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

InStitches49 said:


> Regarding the Oryany TSV, I preordered it in the marsala color but returned it.  The bag was bigger and heavier than I'd anticipated.  Also couldn't get past the busy and oddly colored lining of it.  The strap wasn't easy to adjust and never could be put at the length I prefer on my D&B bags.  The color marsala isn't that reddish, more of a clay red color and more muted than I'd thought it would be.  Just couldn't justify keeping it.  I'm definitely a D&B girl




Sorry it didn't work out for you.   I considered it also,  but ended up passing because I'm trying to cut back on new bag purchases,  for a while.  I would have liked to see it in person.  But given your review,  I know I probably made the right decision.


----------



## Harper2719

InStitches49 said:


> Regarding the Oryany TSV, I preordered it in the marsala color but returned it.  The bag was bigger and heavier than I'd anticipated.  Also couldn't get past the busy and oddly colored lining of it.  The strap wasn't easy to adjust and never could be put at the length I prefer on my D&B bags.  The color marsala isn't that reddish, more of a clay red color and more muted than I'd thought it would be.  Just couldn't justify keeping it.  I'm definitely a D&B girl




Im sorry this bag didn't work for you.  I just received my Oryany TSV in Marsala yesterday and I have to say I am very pleased. The color is beautiful, the pebbled leather is soft yet the bag had just enough structure.  I am not much of a satchel person so I will be using it as a Crossbody.  It is not too big or too small - perfect size and not heavy at all.  I can't say 1 bad thing about it.  Definitely a keeper.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Harper:*  glad it works for you.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## Harper2719

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Harper:*  glad it works for you.  Enjoy your new handbag.




Thanks!!!  I am really liking it so far!


----------



## casmitty

Is anyone else up besides me watching QVC-Dooney and Bourke. 
Had no idea that the Zip Zip has been a gest seller gor D&B for over 30 years!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> Is anyone else up besides me watching QVC-Dooney and Bourke.
> Had no idea that the Zip Zip has been a gest seller gor D&B for over 30 years!!!


Popping in and out on my iPad. Anything of interest?


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Popping in and out on my iPad. Anything of interest?


They have some cute bags but alot of them can be purchased for half price at D&B factory outlet stores.  I just got the bone Zip Zip for $99 which was one of the featured bags.  However, some bags are new on QVC and not available at the stores just yet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> They have some cute bags but alot of them can be purchased for half price at D&B factory outlet stores.  I just got the bone Zip Zip for $99 which was one of the featured bags.  However, some bags are new on QVC and not available at the stores just yet.


Oh, the bone is one of my favorite colors on the zip zip. Great price! Is the Woodbury outlet close to you? I am about 40 minutes from the ******* outlet.


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, the bone is one of my favorite colors on the zip zip. Great price! Is the Woodbury outlet close to you? I am about 40 minutes from the ******* outlet.


It's about a 90 minute ride from me.  A beautiful ride on a nice day during the week.  I will never, ever go there again on the weekend!!!  Complete TORTURE with so many people there.


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, the bone is one of my favorite colors on the zip zip. Great price! Is the Woodbury outlet close to you? I am about 40 minutes from the ******* outlet.


Where is the ******* outlet located?


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> It's about a 90 minute ride from me.  A beautiful ride on a nice day during the week.  I will never, ever go there again on the weekend!!!  Complete TORTURE with so many people there.


Ouch, and I thought 40 was bad enough. Yeah, weekends are always crazy at the outlets but nice that you have a pretty ride there.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

casmitty said:


> Where is the ******* outlet located?




******* CT.


----------



## Chanticleer

casmitty said:


> Is anyone else up besides me watching QVC-Dooney and Bourke.
> 
> Had no idea that the Zip Zip has been a gest seller gor D&B for over 30 years!!!




I have the Cabriolet satchel from years ago.  I think it would classify as a version of the Zip Zip.  I love this bag!  It also came in a weekender size for traveling.  It has held up beautifully and looks brand new.  I'll post a pic in the Closet Divin' thread.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Just ordered the New Saffiano satchel in natural, I got sucked in! Always wanted a Florentine in natural but I don't like how you have to baby them(I have a Moss & Denim Flo), and I'm always worried about getting them wet! I hope this bag is love! Well see!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just ordered the New Saffiano satchel in natural, I got sucked in! Always wanted a Florentine in natural but I don't like how you have to baby them(I have a Moss & Denim Flo), and I'm always worried about getting them wet! I hope this bag is love! Well see!


VERY pretty! That bag is really nice in the Saffiano.  I was tempted also, but instead went to ILD and bought myself a Flynn 

For some reason the Q shows make me want the bags and then go and find a deal somewhere else.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> VERY pretty! That bag is really nice in the Saffiano.  I was tempted also, but instead went to ILD and bought myself a Flynn
> 
> *For some reason the Q shows make me want the bags and then go and find a deal somewhere else*.


----------



## Nml85

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just ordered the New Saffiano satchel in natural, I got sucked in! Always wanted a Florentine in natural but I don't like how you have to baby them(I have a Moss & Denim Flo), and I'm always worried about getting them wet! I hope this bag is love! Well see!


The new domed one? I'm tempted by the oyster. So pretty


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Nml85 said:


> The new domed one? I'm tempted by the oyster. So pretty


Yes! The domed! Oyster is gorgeous too. Hubs told me to order it, but I said only if it's early Mothers Day present , (if I keep her! )I need to justify my purchase!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> VERY pretty! That bag is really nice in the Saffiano.  I was tempted also, but instead went to ILD and bought myself a Flynn
> 
> For some reason the Q shows make me want the bags and then go and find a deal somewhere else.


Thanks! Love the Flynn too! What color did you get ?


----------



## casmitty

Chanticleer said:


> I have the Cabriolet satchel from years ago.  I think it would classify as a version of the Zip Zip.  I love this bag!  It also came in a weekender size for traveling.  It has held up beautifully and looks brand new.  I'll post a pic in the Closet Divin' thread.


Can't wait to see a pic of your Cabriolet.  I bet it looks fabulous.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## casmitty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> VERY pretty! That bag is really nice in the Saffiano.  I was tempted also, but instead went to ILD and bought myself a Flynn
> 
> For some reason the Q shows make me want the bags and then go and find a deal somewhere else.


I agree.  I'll love them on QVC and will locate them at the D&B outlet where the bags are discounted for 50-70% off.


----------



## Chanticleer

casmitty said:


> Can't wait to see a pic of your Cabriolet.  I bet it looks fabulous.  &#55357;&#56842;




I put a pic in the Closet Divin' thread.


----------



## casmitty

lavenderjunkie said:


> ******* CT.


Thank you, lavenderjunkie.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! Love the Flynn too! What color did you get ?


I ordered the burnt orange. I hope its pretty, Ive been wanting something in this color since it came out. I love the look of the Dawson which is what I went looking for, but the Flynn has the shoulder straps and if a bag is going to be on the heavy side, I prefer the shoulder strap option.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


>


I know right?  Who wants to pay  full price, tax, and shipping if you don't have to?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I ordered the burnt orange. I hope its pretty, Ive been wanting something in this color since it came out. I love the look of the Dawson which is what I went looking for, but the Flynn has the shoulder straps and if a bag is going to be on the heavy side, I prefer the shoulder strap option.


Ooh burnt orange is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I know right?  Who wants to pay  full price, tax, and shipping if you don't have to?


I cancelled my order, you're so right! It comes out to a lot especially with taxes and shipping! They will be in outlets soon enough. My Hubby is going to Vegas in Sept., so hopefully this bag will be there by then.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> I cancelled my order, you're so right! It comes out to a lot especially with taxes and shipping! They will be in outlets soon enough. My Hubby is going to Vegas in Sept., so hopefully this bag will be there by then.




Probably a wise decision... The Q can be expensive. I'm sure one will come up soon and at a great price for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> I cancelled my order, you're so right! It comes out to a lot especially with taxes and shipping! They will be in outlets soon enough. My Hubby is going to Vegas in Sept., so hopefully this bag will be there by then.




I hope you find it T. The problem is its so easy to order from the Q especially with that easy pay. I loved this bag as well. I hope it shows up on sale elsewhere sometime soon. That was very nice if your hubby though. [emoji4]


----------



## Scooch

The Flynn tote is awesome! I'm carrying my black one today, will take a pic! Love burnt orange!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Probably a wise decision... The Q can be expensive. I'm sure one will come up soon and at a great price for you.


Hi Pcan! Thanks! I think so too. I know it will show up somewhere cheaper. I can wait! I have my other Dooneys to keep me company while I wait! 



Twoboyz said:


> I hope you find it T. The problem is its so easy to order from the Q especially with that easy pay. I loved this bag as well. I hope it shows up on sale elsewhere sometime soon. That was very nice if your hubby though. [emoji4]



Hi TB! I know that easy pay gets me every time! But then I saw the tax and shipping added and it was 65.00 a month for 5 months! It just sounded like too much, especially since I know it will be a cheaper price probably by Summer! I can wait. Hubs has another trip to a Vegas in September and he will look then for me! He is so sweet though, he was willing to buy it for me ,full price!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thatsmypurse said:


> I cancelled my order, you're so right! It comes out to a lot especially with taxes and shipping! They will be in outlets soon enough. My Hubby is going to Vegas in Sept., so hopefully this bag will be there by then.


Oh, I am sorry if I rained on your purse party, I did not mean to do that ... I know you will find your bag somewhere cheaper. I have definitely ordered bags from the Q and been sucked into that easy pay before, it is just so easy, and ALL THE COLORS make purse dizzy ( in a good way)   I will keep an eye out for that particular bag for you, I know you will find her for less.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Oh, I am sorry if I rained on your purse party, I did not mean to do that ... I know you will find your bag somewhere cheaper. I have definitely ordered bags from the Q and been sucked into that easy pay before, it is just so easy, and ALL THE COLORS make purse dizzy ( in a good way)   I will keep an eye out for that particular bag for you, I know you will find her for less.


You didn't rain on my parade! I didn't like what the easy pay came out to after they added the taxes and shipping in!Lol! It just sounded like too much! Thanks for keeping an eye out for me!


----------



## Kylacove

Harper2719 said:


> Im sorry this bag didn't work for you.  I just received my Oryany TSV in Marsala yesterday and I have to say I am very pleased. The color is beautiful, the pebbled leather is soft yet the bag had just enough structure.  I am not much of a satchel person so I will be using it as a Crossbody.  It is not too big or too small - perfect size and not heavy at all.  I can't say 1 bad thing about it.  Definitely a keeper.




I like the Oryany TSV also. It is just at 2 lbs, great size, long enough strap, and finally enough exterior and interior pockets. Most Dooneys don't have enough pockets to suit me. I got the beige, but I would sure like another darker color other than black.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Kylacove said:


> I like the Oryany TSV also. It is just at 2 lbs, great size, long enough strap, and finally enough exterior and interior pockets. Most Dooneys don't have enough pockets to suit me. I got the beige, but I would sure like another darker color other than black.




*Kyla:*  enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## Harper2719

Kylacove said:


> I like the Oryany TSV also. It is just at 2 lbs, great size, long enough strap, and finally enough exterior and interior pockets. Most Dooneys don't have enough pockets to suit me. I got the beige, but I would sure like another darker color other than black.




Glad you like it too!!!  I do love all the pockets.  The beige is so pretty!!  I love the Marsala but kind of wish I got the black.  I bet they will come out with more colors closer to fall.


----------



## darcy-0702

Nml85 said:


> The new domed one? I'm tempted by the oyster. So pretty



Love the oyster too! But that baby pink &#128149;


----------



## Starry Skies

Hello Dooney Sisters, 

I have finally decided to take that plunge on an "As Is" Dooney from QVC. Would anyone happen to have a  promo code they won't be using and would be willing to pass on to me?  I can't halo but think, and God forbid, I should have to ship the bag back, I'd be out of pocket almost $25 just in shipping fees. So any little bit of savings I can get would be so appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Starry Skies said:


> Hello Dooney Sisters,
> 
> I have finally decided to take that plunge on an "As Is" Dooney from QVC. Would anyone happen to have a  promo code they won't be using and would be willing to pass on to me?  I can't halo but think, and God forbid, I should have to ship the bag back, I'd be out of pocket almost $25 just in shipping fees. So any little bit of savings I can get would be so appreciated. Thank you.



I'm not aware of any QVC promo codes, sorry.


----------



## MrsKC

Starry Skies said:


> Hello Dooney Sisters,
> 
> I have finally decided to take that plunge on an "As Is" Dooney from QVC. Would anyone happen to have a  promo code they won't be using and would be willing to pass on to me?  I can't halo but think, and God forbid, I should have to ship the bag back, I'd be out of pocket almost $25 just in shipping fees. So any little bit of savings I can get would be so appreciated. Thank you.



Sorry,  there has never been any promo codes for QVC that I have been aware of.


----------



## Starry Skies

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not aware of any QVC promo codes, sorry.



Sometimes the Q emails/snail mails me a limited time coupon code that varies from free shipping to a certain % off. Because the codes expire I don't always have the opportunity to use them & of course when I need one I don't have. &#128539;  Anyway, I thought maybe someone else might have one they wouldn't be using before the expiry date & might pass it on. Thanks for replying. &#128522;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Starry Skies said:


> Sometimes the Q emails/snail mails me a limited time coupon code that varies from free shipping to a certain % off. Because the codes expire I don't always have the opportunity to use them & of course when I need one I don't have. &#128539;  Anyway, I thought maybe someone else might have one they wouldn't be using before the expiry date & might pass it on. Thanks for replying. &#128522;



Wow.  I've been shopping with the Q since the '90s and all I've ever gotten is an "Easy Pay on Demand".


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow.  I've been shopping with the Q since the '90s and all I've ever gotten is an "Easy Pay on Demand".



Well I've never received either!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Well I've never received either!




You probably have but it's not easy to find in your account. I use to have to call to see if I had that option. They use to mail it to customers but I haven't gotten one through the mail in a couple years. Maybe call to see if it's on your account. I'm not sure how they determine who gets that offer or not.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> You probably have but it's not easy to find in your account. I use to have to call to see if I had that option. They use to mail it to customers but I haven't gotten one through the mail in a couple years. Maybe call to see if it's on your account. I'm not sure how they determine who gets that offer or not.


Ok, I will . Thank you for the information.


----------



## jeep317

There are no such offers for the Q. Easy pays, yes, but nothing else.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> There are no such offers for the Q. Easy pays, yes, but nothing else.




I've received Easy Pay on Demand many times. At least 3 a year sometimes for about 3-4 years. Maybe they discontinued it.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've received Easy Pay on Demand many times. At least 3 a year sometimes for about 3-4 years. Maybe they discontinued it.


I have too, but not a percentage off an item.


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow.  I've been shopping with the Q since the '90s and all I've ever gotten is an "Easy Pay on Demand".


That's all I've ever received,too, and only in November. It's good for one use before Christmas and then another use in January. They email it and send a paper copy out by regular post. No special discount or free shipping codes and I've been shopping with them for years, too!


----------



## jeep317

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've received Easy Pay on Demand many times. At least 3 a year sometimes for about 3-4 years. Maybe they discontinued it.



That's what I am saying...they randomly give easy pays out but never free shipping or % off codes.  They just don't do that.  I think the other poster is confusing QVC with HSN.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Just a heads up, tomorrow is what I like to call "Dooney Day" on the Q. My husband would argue that EVERY day is Dooney day around here .   Although I am not interested in the TSV, I always like to see what other offerings are available. 

Anyone else looking, watching or DVRing?  I just set mine to record all of the shows. I like to watch back when I have time to soak it all in.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi, I'm here....waiting for it to start. I have all of the shows set to record also. I hope I can stay awake. I don't think I'll get the TSV either, but I'm anxious to see it.


----------



## macde90

Hey you guys. I'm here too. I'll  e watching but not buying.


----------



## macde90

The TSV leather shopper is smaller than expected. The geranium is pretty, though.


----------



## seton

2B reminded me. 

the tsv is too tricked up. and what is going on with da zipper on the pouch?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Good grief, you have to mess with a flap on the inside as well as brushing the handles out of the way...and long handles too?

Rubber feet?


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, I'm here....waiting for it to start. I have all of the shows set to record also. I hope I can stay awake. I don't think I'll get the TSV either, but I'm anxious to see it.


THanks for the video reminder. I Forgot this a Dooney weekend.


----------



## seton

i had the same blouse as sue's back in the 80s. my mommy was still dressing me  at the time.


----------



## Caledonia

Think I'll pass on the TSV, it's cute but doesn't quite have the "cool" factor of the black TJMaxx Florentine Satchel I picked up 2 wks ago for just $179.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twins on the flo! I think it could be cuter if the handle attachment was not so large, IMO. It looks odd to me.


----------



## aprimo

Hi ladies. I'm about to fall asleep, but I wanted to see this TSV presented. It isn't doing it for me. Too many straps, handles, flaps and zippers all over the place! I really don't care for handles that don't fold down. I also don't like double shoulder straps.

Dooney seems to be cheaping out on us in subtle ways. First it was the nylon key keeper. Lately it's no wrist straps on the TSV accessories and rubber feet instead of brass. I don't buy their justifications. And why is the end of the zipper sticking out of the pouch (can't call it a wristlet with no wrist strap)?

The expandable sides don't look like they work that well. The sides don't stay out on their own. I suppose they would if you jammed it full of stuff you needed to carry though. I don't know.

We'll see about the new leather. Maybe I would like it in a different style bag. I'd like to feel it before I decide. I may look up the reviews. For those ladies who find this is exactly their style, I say go for it and I hope you love it. My credit card is relieved that this one is not for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TSV... Neeeeext! What were they thinking with those straps??


----------



## Twoboyz

I think I would have to cut those straps off. I wouldn't know what to do with them. I think the bag is adorable as a satchel with the zippers unzipped.


----------



## seton

geez, this tsv presentation has been going on for 25 min straight. with no end in sight. i'm going to sleep.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think I would have to cut those straps off. I wouldn't know what to do with them. I think the bag is adorable as a satchel with the zippers unzipped.




I agree! It looks really awkward.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I don't like these new models...


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I think I would have to cut those straps off. I wouldn't know what to do with them. I think the bag is adorable as a satchel with the zippers unzipped.



it looks better unzipped. very celine/ philip lim pashli. very 5 yrs ago.


----------



## YankeeDooney

So we would classify this one as a Don'ty? Right?


----------



## macde90

I'm getting sleepy. Hubby is snoring...


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> So we would classify this one as a Don'ty? Right?




[emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> it looks better unzipped. very celine/ philip lim pashli. very 5 yrs ago.




Yea somewhat Celine, yup I agree. I love the zippers. I like them on the florentine large zip Barlow but it's a bit too large and heavy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I wish the Flo Logan came in this size


----------



## YankeeDooney

I just love braids on the handles.


----------



## Twoboyz

Me too. That's a gorgeous detail.


----------



## Twoboyz

I wish the small Lexington had the little size zippers that unzipped.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I wish the small Lexington had the little size zippers that unzipped.


That would be pretty and useful. 

They could even do some nice colorblocking with that design. Some of those colors would be pretty together.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> That would be pretty and useful.
> 
> They could even do some nice colorblocking with that design. Some of those colors would be pretty together.




Yes color blocking would be so fun. Imagine how many color options they could have.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Yes color blocking would be so fun. Imagine how many color options they could have.


Ah yes. It would be lovely. They kinda did do some in patent some time ago. Remember those? Black & white, brown & white, blue & yellow, aqua & yellow......The middle panel was one color and the outside panels were another.


----------



## MrsKC

Watching the presentation of the TSV on QVC Plus. I like it unzipped and I like the straps too. However,  I will not be getting it .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I knew I could not stay awake for this, but I agree with all of you, too many straps and obstacles between me and my stuff. Maybe today will bring something else I cannot live without. I have sent my last two orders back, so I am due for a keeper right? 

In other news, I am going to California for a week and cannot decide which bags to bring, I hate leaving the rest of them here and I hate even more only having *TWO* choices for the entire week


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Watching the presentation of the TSV on QVC Plus. I like it unzipped and I like the straps too. However,  I will not be getting it .


MrsKC, I do not get QVC plus, I wish I did, more temptation.  The colors always speak to me though, but too many straps for me. This is why I like the Lexington, just open her up without even taking her off my shoulder. Once you get used to that easy opening, it's hard to choose a bag that requires effort to get into. 

Clearly I have put some thought and research into this


----------



## Suzwhat

I like the saffiano double pocket satchel.  Sigh.

The reviews of the TSV are mostly positive.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Suzwhat said:


> I like the saffiano double pocket satchel.  Sigh.
> 
> The reviews of the TSV are mostly positive.


That double pocket satchel is a pretty one! Especially in the softer colors. 

   Just watching the TSV presentation, I love when they say you can fit your sunglasses in that front pocket and I am thinking to myself, "yes if you want them crushed"  I do love the side zippers and those braided pulls are pretty ...


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Ah yes. It would be lovely. They kinda did do some in patent some time ago. Remember those? Black & white, brown & white, blue & yellow, aqua & yellow......The middle panel was one color and the outside panels were another.




Oh yeah, I do remember those. I had the black and white. I ended up selling it because it was just a tad too big for everyday and slim for a work bag. It was very pretty though. 



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I knew I could not stay awake for this, but I agree with all of you, too many straps and obstacles between me and my stuff. Maybe today will bring something else I cannot live without. I have sent my last two orders back, so I am due for a keeper right?
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I am going to California for a week and cannot decide which bags to bring, I hate leaving the rest of them here and I hate even more only having *TWO* choices for the entire week




I'm looking forward to seeing all the bags today. How exciting! I hear you though. I always struggle with that. That's the worst part of vacation. I just want to take them all. Have fun on your trip! 



Suzwhat said:


> I like the saffiano double pocket satchel.  Sigh.
> 
> The reviews of the TSV are mostly positive.




I like all of the saffiano bags. I also like the dome satchel. I really like the elephant. I need to read those reviews. I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## elbgrl

Apologies to anyone ordering the TSV, but I don't like anything about it.


----------



## aprimo

I'm guessing the TSV is the same leather as the new Raleigh line, even though it's not described that way. I like the look of the Roxy bag because it doesn't have those handles sticking up. I've been considering it, with the "buy more, save more" offer Dooney has this weekend. I'm just not sure which color I would get. I need to stop! Or sell some my older bags that I haven't carried in forever.


----------



## Pixie RN

elbgrl said:


> Apologies to anyone ordering the TSV, but I don't like anything about it.



I agree, Rosie. When the bag first came out on the Q site and I enlarged the picture, the texture of the leather looks like some kind of linoleum. I figured up the cost of the bag for me with taxes and shipping and it came to $305.49. That's just crazy expensive to me for that bag. I got the large City Barlow for $298 out the door and will be here, Tuesday.


----------



## MaryBel

I just watched a little bit of last night's presentation and I'n not loving this bag either! 
I think for me the weird handles is the major turn off. Then the flap closure. 

If it didn't have these 2 issues, it would be a pretty bag. Love the ocean color and would have been tempted but with those handles, no, next!

One more thing, they mentioned this is a new leather, that nobody has. I don't think this is true. From the close up, it looks identical to the leather used on the Macy's exclusive shoppers from 3-4 yrs ago. I have one of those. I remember we discussed this leather a couple of times because it looks like it's also the same leather they used for the retro embossed collection, they just embossed the 'Dooney & Bourke' on it. Here's a pic of mine. Maybe you have also seen it at Marshalls or TJM. I have seen lots of wallets and card cases in this leather there.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I watched the show last night... No loving this one.  The straps are weird to me.  I wish they would have used the old method of connecting.  I do like the zippers on the side looks cool to me.


I do LOVE the new Saffiano satchel pocket satchel and the domed satchels.  I love to wear SAFFIANO bags due to the durability of the leather.  I sold my Florentine bags too much stress on keeping them in good condition and getting caught in the rain.  I am going to replace them with more durable Saffiano or Pebbled leather bags.  Just waiting for a good clearance sale on them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I just watched a little bit of last night's presentation and I'n not loving this bag either!
> I think for me the weird handles is the major turn off. Then the flap closure.
> 
> If it didn't have these 2 issues, it would be a pretty bag. Love the ocean color and would have been tempted but with those handles, no, next!
> 
> One more thing, they mentioned this is a new leather, that nobody has. I don't think this is true. From the close up, it looks identical to the leather used on the Macy's exclusive shoppers from 3-4 yrs ago. I have one of those. I remember we discussed this leather a couple of times because it looks like it's also the same leather they used for the retro embossed collection, they just embossed the 'Dooney & Bourke' on it. Here's a pic of mine. Maybe you have also seen it at Marshalls or TJM. I have seen lots of wallets and card cases in this leather there.



Hmmm, I had forgotten about those bags but you're right...that embossing looks similar.  We all know they are always "stretching the truth" on the QVC presentations.    

I'm going out on a limb and predicting no sell-out for this TSV.  Wonder if we will see any OTOs today.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, I had forgotten about those bags but you're right...that embossing looks similar.  We all know they are always "stretching the truth" on the QVC presentations.
> 
> I'm going out on a limb and predicting no sell-out for this TSV.  Wonder if we will see any OTOs today.



Yep, they do that most of the time, like the "you'll never find it cheaper anywhere else" yeah, right!

I agree with you, unless they got just a few of each color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yep, they do that most of the time, like the "you'll never find it cheaper anywhere else" yeah, right!
> 
> I agree with you, unless they got just a few of each color.



And of course, "the Logo Lock kisslock wallet CANNOT BE FOUND ANYWHERE ELSE!"      Blah, blah... whatever it takes to make a sale.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I would like the TSV if it had one removable strap instead of those two long per meant straps! I liked the Saffiano domed satchel and waiting for "as is"


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> I would like the TSV if it had one removable strap instead of those two long per meant straps! I liked the Saffiano domed satchel and waiting for "as is"



I agree.   A removable strap would have been so much better.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I didn't know the Q had a "live" studio audience during their shows. Nice! I would love to be there during a Dooney show.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't know the Q had a "live" studio audience during their shows. Nice! I would love to be there during a Dooney show.


I believe it happens on occasion but most of time no audience.....I believe.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I just watched a little bit of last night's presentation and I'n not loving this bag either!
> 
> I think for me the weird handles is the major turn off. Then the flap closure.
> 
> 
> 
> If it didn't have these 2 issues, it would be a pretty bag. Love the ocean color and would have been tempted but with those handles, no, next!
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, they mentioned this is a new leather, that nobody has. I don't think this is true. From the close up, it looks identical to the leather used on the Macy's exclusive shoppers from 3-4 yrs ago. I have one of those. I remember we discussed this leather a couple of times because it looks like it's also the same leather they used for the retro embossed collection, they just embossed the 'Dooney & Bourke' on it. Here's a pic of mine. Maybe you have also seen it at Marshalls or TJM. I have seen lots of wallets and card cases in this leather there.




That does look really similar. Good observation and cute tote. I like the way this TSV looks for the most part. Love the silhouette when the zippers are open and love the zippers. However for the price I'm not willing to put up with the craziness of the long straps. If they were removable I might think about it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't know the Q had a "live" studio audience during their shows. Nice! I would love to be there during a Dooney show.




That would be so fun!


----------



## momjules

Hi ! The inside of this tsv has no leather trim. It's also small. I'm proud I'm not ordering! What does everyone think of the feet?


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Hi ! The inside of this tsv has no leather trim. It's also small. I'm proud I'm not ordering! What does everyone think of the feet?




I think Sue showed the inside pockets are trimmed in leather, but it's red trim so it blends in with the red lining. The feet wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. There are a couple pluses, lighter, nonslip, and don't scratch things. I just wonder, being black rubber will they pick up and hold dust and dirt? The bag is growing on me. I'm just trying to figure out how to deal with that front strap and it not being fussy and a pain.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm a little behind watching a recording. I like the Roxy, but The small would ba a bit too small. I kind of like the sportiness of the canvas strap. Maybe one of the larger sizes would work for me. &#129300;


----------



## momjules

I'll have to watch the inside again.


----------



## momjules

Yes two boys you are right. I see the leather now.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think Sue showed the inside pockets are trimmed in leather, but it's red trim so it blends in with the red lining. The feet wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. There are a couple pluses, lighter, nonslip, and don't scratch things. I just wonder, being black rubber will they pick up and hold dust and dirt? The bag is growing on me. I'm just trying to figure out how to deal with that front strap and it not being fussy and a pain.




Since I'm a satchel girl, if I were to order, I'd have no problem chopping those straps off. It looks so tacky with them the way they are.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Since I'm a satchel girl, if I were to order, I'd have no problem chopping those straps off. It looks so tacky with them the way they are.




I was thinking the same thing. I just feel like I need straps. If it had one that hooked on like a zip zip satchel if be better with that. A leather shop can do that. Also the front strap can be tucked inside the bag easily. I just think it might be fussy.


----------



## Katiesmama

Did anyone else hear sue say that the interior of the Raleigh Jenny was leather? The website says lining is cotton so I don't know if I misunderstood or if they're wrong? The bag is too small for me but I loved the butter and if the inside is leather I might have to learn to carry less!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Katiesmama said:


> Did anyone else hear sue say that the interior of the Raleigh Jenny was leather? The website says lining is cotton so I don't know if I misunderstood or if they're wrong? The bag is too small for me but I loved the butter and if the inside is leather I might have to learn to carry less!


That is definitely what she said. I like that bag, and I bet the strap is comfortable although not my favorite look ... Not a fan of that darn flap inside


----------



## Twoboyz

Katiesmama said:


> Did anyone else hear sue say that the interior of the Raleigh Jenny was leather? The website says lining is cotton so I don't know if I misunderstood or if they're wrong? The bag is too small for me but I loved the butter and if the inside is leather I might have to learn to carry less!




I heard it too. Maybe the website is wrong?


----------



## darcy-0702

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little behind watching a recording. I like the Roxy, but The small would ba a bit too small. I kind of like the sportiness of the canvas strap. Maybe one of the larger sizes would work for me. &#129300;



I like the Roxy too. Not the tiny one but the one called "small" in Shawn's presentation.


----------



## aprimo

darcy-0702 said:


> I like the Roxy too. Not the tiny one but the one called "small" in Shawn's presentation.



The Q made a mistake in the item titles because the tiny one and the regular sized one are both listed on the Q as "small". There is also a large Roxy on the Dooney site. Check Dooney.com to see all three sizes.


----------



## aprimo

Well, I did it. I took advantage of the sale on Dooney.com and ordered the large Roxy in the butter color. I hope I'm not sorry. It says it's in stock. The last time I ordered a bag from them was during their fall VIP sale. I ordered the large woven Barlow before it was actually in stock and it took a month to arrive (it seemed longer).


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> Well, I did it. I took advantage of the sale on Dooney.com and ordered the large Roxy in the butter color. I hope I'm not sorry. It says it's in stock. The last time I ordered a bag from them was during their fall VIP sale. I ordered the large woven Barlow before it was actually in stock and it took a month to arrive (it seemed longer).




Hopefully since its in stock you won't have to wait too long. It's such a cute bag. I hope you love it. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Since I'm a satchel girl, if I were to order, I'd have no problem chopping those straps off. It looks so tacky with them the way they are.


Just a thought. Cut off the straps and throw on a zip zip strap or some other matching clip-on if needed. I am sure many of us could come up with something.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Just a thought. Cut off the straps and throw on a zip zip strap or some other matching clip-on if needed. I am sure many of us could come up with something.




Great idea! Yeah, I was just throwing out my thoughts "if" I were to get it. It's not a bag on my list though.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Great idea! Yeah, I was just throwing out my thoughts "if" I were to get it. It's not a bag on my list though.


Not on my list either, but I figured if anyone was thinking about it......

Then of course, there is the "never say never" factor. We know how that goes.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Twoboyz said:


> I think I would have to cut those straps off. I wouldn't know what to do with them. I think the bag is adorable as a satchel with the zippers unzipped.


I am purchasing the Raleigh Jenny which has similar straps but I am cutting off the shoulder straps.  I never use them.  I can then attach a zip zip strap that has the hooks if I need it.  Or hang a bag charm!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aprimo said:


> I'm guessing the TSV is the same leather as the new Raleigh line, even though it's not described that way. I like the look of the Roxy bag because it doesn't have those handles sticking up. I've been considering it, with the "buy more, save more" offer Dooney has this weekend. I'm just not sure which color I would get. I need to stop! Or sell some my older bags that I haven't carried in forever.


This made me so mad...Albany kept saying the Raleigh leather was the same as the TSV.  But I have. Raleigh and zooming in on the TSV I can tell everyone that it is NOT the same.  Why didn't Sue correct her?  Sue did try to say the TSV was a European leather...which most are...but did not correct Albany.  

Glad I got that off my chest.  PS-I much prefer the Raleigh.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Thatsmypurse said:


> I would like the TSV if it had one removable strap instead of those two long per meant straps! I liked the Saffiano domed satchel and waiting for "as is"


Cut the long straps off and use a zip zip strap.  That is what I am going to do with my new Jenny.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Katiesmama said:


> Did anyone else hear sue say that the interior of the Raleigh Jenny was leather? The website says lining is cotton so I don't know if I misunderstood or if they're wrong? The bag is too small for me but I loved the butter and if the inside is leather I might have to learn to carry less!


Yes, the interior IS leather.  It feels soft like a chamois.  I LOVE my white small Roxy!


----------



## Twoboyz

LifeIsDucky said:


> Yes, the interior IS leather.  It feels soft like a chamois.  I LOVE my white small Roxy!




Thanks for clarifying that. That was going to be my next question to you. The Dooney site description is wrong. When the camera zoomed in at one point it did look like a soft chamois. The Roxy is on my list for sure.  [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

LifeIsDucky said:


> Cut the long straps off and use a zip zip strap.  That is what I am going to do with my new Jenny.




That's a great idea. I did order the TSV in geranium. I'm probably the only one.  [emoji57]


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great idea. I did order the TSV in geranium. I'm probably the only one.  [emoji57]




I will be anxious to learn what you think of it.   It kept looking better and better to me all day.   [emoji102]. The geranium is a great color.


----------



## Twoboyz

LifeIsDucky said:


> This made me so mad...Albany kept saying the Raleigh leather was the same as the TSV.  But I have. Raleigh and zooming in on the TSV I can tell everyone that it is NOT the same.  Why didn't Sue correct her?  Sue did try to say the TSV was a European leather...which most are...but did not correct Albany.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I got that off my chest.  PS-I much prefer the Raleigh.




Since its from the same collection, it could be the same leather with a different embossed texture. Of course I haven't seen either one in person so I'm just guessing.  I really like the Roxy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I will be anxious to learn what you think of it.   It kept looking better and better to me all day.   [emoji102]. The geranium is a great color.




The same thing happened to me...man can those people sell! I ordered the saddle and then 5 minutes before the end of the TSV day I cancelled and got the geranium.    I'll report as soon as I get it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> The same thing happened to me...man can those people sell! I ordered the saddle and then 5 minutes before the end of the TSV day I cancelled and got the geranium.    I'll report as soon as I get it.


Report from the "She Really Never Learns" Department. 
Ahhh, you succumbed to the Q Whisperes again. Oh dear TB. Those people are evil. 

Well, " the Voice of Reason" is here to the rescue. Ask yourself the following. Is there a bag I like better for $300? Since I live near an outlet, could I find two bags for that price? Should I wait for the City Collection to come to the outlets? Should I wait for an 'as is'? Do I want to pay return shipping? Should I wait for the TSV to go on clearance?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Report from the "She Really Never Learns" Department.
> Ahhh, you succumbed to the Q Whisperes again. Oh dear TB. Those people are evil.
> 
> Well, " the Voice of Reason" is here to the rescue. Ask yourself the following. Is there a bag I like better for $300? Since I live near an outlet, could I find two bags for that price? Should I wait for the City Collection to come to the outlets? Should I wait for an 'as is'? Do I want to pay return shipping? Should I wait for the TSV to go on clearance?




YD you are always the rationale one of the group! [emoji16]


----------



## swags

I purposely avoided the shows yesterday so I wouldn't get enticed by something new.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> YD you are always the rationale one of the group! [emoji16]


Not always, but I try my darnedest. I just can't give the Q my cash. They require too much in my opinion and there are better places to spend less or get more for the money.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> The same thing happened to me...man can those people sell! I ordered the saddle and then 5 minutes before the end of the TSV day I cancelled and got the geranium.    I'll report as soon as I get it.



   I hope you love it, TB.   I found myself liking the bag more and more as the day went by; I just love the zipper treatment on the sides.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> Well, I did it. I took advantage of the sale on Dooney.com and ordered the large Roxy in the butter color. I hope I'm not sorry. It says it's in stock. The last time I ordered a bag from them was during their fall VIP sale. I ordered the large woven Barlow before it was actually in stock and it took a month to arrive (it seemed longer).



Me, too.       Well, actually I bought the medium Roxy in the saddle color.   Yesterday I couldn't decide on a color; kept going back and forth between black, saddle, and the mushroom color on the Dooney website.   I finally went with saddle after getting the 'FINAL HOURS OF BUY-MORE SALE' email from Dooney this morning.  Argh.   I'm such a pushover.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Report from the "She Really Never Learns" Department.
> Ahhh, you succumbed to the Q Whisperes again. Oh dear TB. Those people are evil.
> 
> Well, " the Voice of Reason" is here to the rescue. Ask yourself the following. Is there a bag I like better for $300? Since I live near an outlet, could I find two bags for that price? Should I wait for the City Collection to come to the outlets? Should I wait for an 'as is'? Do I want to pay return shipping? Should I wait for the TSV to go on clearance?



Then again, just go with it and enjoy the new bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope you love it, TB.   I found myself liking the bag more and more as the day went by; I just love the zipper treatment on the sides.


That's the spirit. I hope she loves it too! Better to feel that way about a purchase.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Report from the "She Really Never Learns" Department.
> Ahhh, you succumbed to the Q Whisperes again. Oh dear TB. Those people are evil.
> 
> Well, " the Voice of Reason" is here to the rescue. Ask yourself the following. Is there a bag I like better for $300? Since I live near an outlet, could I find two bags for that price? Should I wait for the City Collection to come to the outlets? Should I wait for an 'as is'? Do I want to pay return shipping? Should I wait for the TSV to go on clearance?




YD, I need you by my side when I do these crazy things. I actually had a lengthy conversation with myself all day and my voice of reason just didn't win out. &#128580; yes, I'll probably return it and be out the shipping. But I just wanted to see it IRL I guess. I didn't want that regret of missing out on the TSV price. I guess the easy pay is a good enough excuse for me to pay more. I really love the zipper treatment on the sides and the trapeze sort of shape and they don't have this bag on Dooney. Com so I couldn't take advantage of the sale.  This is dipping into my LV budget of course so I still teeter on that cancel order button. The craziness continues....


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I purposely avoided the shows yesterday so I wouldn't get enticed by something new.




I should have done that but I just can't turn away. &#128580;


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope you love it, TB.   I found myself liking the bag more and more as the day went by; I just love the zipper treatment on the sides.




Thanks Sarah. I love those zippers! I don't have any bags like that. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Then again, just go with it and enjoy the new bag.







YankeeDooney said:


> That's the spirit. I hope she loves it too! Better to feel that way about a purchase.




Thanks guys. I hope I like it, but that's one of he perks about the Q...even though they charge too much...love the great return policy.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Me, too.       Well, actually I bought the medium Roxy in the saddle color.   Yesterday I couldn't decide on a color; kept going back and forth between black, saddle, and the mushroom color on the Dooney website.   I finally went with saddle after getting the 'FINAL HOURS OF BUY-MORE SALE' email from Dooney this morning.  Argh.   I'm such a pushover.




Oohhh pretty! I can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts. This one is definitely in my wish list. I think it's so cute. I also was trying to decide between those same colors.  Love that mushroom, but I worry about color transfer. Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah. I love those zippers! I don't have any bags like that.
> 
> Thanks guys. I hope I like it, but that's one of he perks about the Q...even though they charge too much...love the great return policy.



I can't wait to hear your review and see IRL pics.   I try not to buy from QVC if I can find a better price elsewhere, but sometimes I just go for it.   They often have things I want that aren't available anywhere else so I'm willing to pay their full price and exhorbitant shipping occasionally.   

Most recently I bought the camel saffiano zip zip and I have not had a single regret.   The Easy Pay and excellent customer service makes dealing with Q a no-brainer IMO.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oohhh pretty! I can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts. This one is definitely in my wish list. I think it's so cute. I also was trying to decide between those same colors.  Love that mushroom, but I worry about color transfer. Enjoy!



I'm really curious to see this one, too.  I was trying to figure out which color looked best with the color of the strap...lol.   To my eye, some of the colors (magenta, aqua) just didn't look quite right with that army-surplus colored strap.     I think the black looks really sharp but I kept watching the video (about 400 times) and finally went with saddle.   I wish QVC had had the mushroom so I could have obsessed and watched the video another 200 times.


----------



## aprimo

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm really curious to see this one, too.  I was trying to figure out which color looked best with the color of the strap...lol.   To my eye, some of the colors (magenta, aqua) just didn't look quite right with that army-surplus colored strap.     I think the black looks really sharp but I kept watching the video (about 400 times) and finally went with saddle.   I wish QVC had had the mushroom so I could have obsessed and watched the video another 200 times.



Hi Sarah! I can't believe you bought another brown bag! 

As far as that strap, you must have one of the old Florentine bags with the sort of khaki canvas strap, right? When I get my butter Roxy, I may try one of those lighter-colored straps from the Florentine bags on it to see how it looks.

I realized before I ordered that the Raleigh bags don't have the same embossing on the leather as the TSV does. That's good in my book. I think the Roxy looked more like a small pebbled texture. We'll see when it gets here.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Was in Dillard's today and saw these (Nylon) which reminded me of the TSV. Since this bag is a bit larger than the TSV, the straps really aren't that bad BUT, I'm still not sure I'm a fan. They were were quite fussy. I think the TSV straps hang down a little lower. 

Anyway... In case anyone cares, here's some shots.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> Hi Sarah! I can't believe you bought another brown bag!
> 
> As far as that strap, you must have one of the old Florentine bags with the sort of khaki canvas strap, right? When I get my butter Roxy, I may try one of those lighter-colored straps from the Florentine bags on it to see how it looks.
> 
> I realized before I ordered that the Raleigh bags don't have the same embossing on the leather as the TSV does. That's good in my book. I think the Roxy looked more like a small pebbled texture. We'll see when it gets here.



Hi Amy!      Nice to "see" you.   And LOL @ me and my brown bags.     At least I'm predictable!!    

I don't have any bag with a canvas strap so this will be something new for me.   I might try a regular leather strap on the bag once I get it home; Lord knows I have plenty of straps around here!!   I agree that I like the Raleigh leather better than the TSV, though of course I have not seen either IRL.   I'm psyched to see the leather lining on these bags!!   I have a couple of Coach bags with leather lining and it is fabulous.

Hope you didn't suffer any ill-effects of the flooding this week.  We live on the San Jacinto River and it did rise quite a bit, but since we live in a high area we didn't get any flooding.


----------



## aprimo

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi Amy!      Nice to "see" you.   And LOL @ me and my brown bags.     At least I'm predictable!!
> 
> I don't have any bag with a canvas strap so this will be something new for me.   I might try a regular leather strap on the bag once I get it home; Lord knows I have plenty of straps around here!!   I agree that I like the Raleigh leather better than the TSV, though of course I have not seen either IRL.   I'm psyched to see the leather lining on these bags!!   I have a couple of Coach bags with leather lining and it is fabulous.
> 
> *Hope you didn't suffer any ill-effects of the flooding this week.  We live on the San Jacinto River and it did rise quite a bit, but since we live in a high area we didn't get any flooding.*



I live in Bellaire, outside the loop, less than a mile from Brays Bayou. We had maybe a foot and a half of water in the street. It didn't go down until about 3pm on Monday. It rose into the ground level garage of my building, but not high enough to do any damage to cars or elevators. It was basically the exact same level of flooding as the Memorial Day storm last year, except the rain came down faster and the flood waters took longer to go down. They have got to do something about the Brays Bayou flooding. Those poor people in Meyerland! I can't imagine what they will do.

I'm glad you were safe. I know the flooding on the west and northwest side was quite a bit worse than where I am.

Back on topic, I have tons of leather straps around here I can try too and I'm sure I will have some fun with that! It would be cool if the Roxy had the right hardware to try one of those Coach Legacy duffle straps, if you had one in a complementary color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> I live in Bellaire, outside the loop, less than a mile from Brays Bayou. We had maybe a foot and a half of water in the street. It didn't go down until about 3pm on Monday. It rose into the ground level garage of my building, but not high enough to do any damage to cars or elevators. It was basically the exact same level of flooding as the Memorial Day storm last year, except the rain came down faster and the flood waters took longer to go down. They have got to do something about the Brays Bayou flooding. Those poor people in Meyerland! I can't imagine what they will do.
> 
> I'm glad you were safe. I know the flooding on the west and northwest side was quite a bit worse than where I am.
> 
> Back on topic, I have tons of leather straps around here I can try too and I'm sure I will have some fun with that! It would be cool if the Roxy had the right hardware to try one of those Coach Legacy duffle straps, if you had one in a complementary color.



Glad to hear you were safe, too!   After living in Houston most of my life, I'm used to living in the swamp!    

I actually wanted the Roxy because of the "safari" looking strap.  So different from anything I own and I think it will be comfortable to carry.   I can't wait till we get them!


----------



## Katiesmama

Thanks to all who confirmed the Jenny interior is leather. If it were only a little wider. So far I'm resisting but there's another show Sat night so I don't really feel safe!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Wasn't sure where to ask this, so here goes ...Today on the Q they have a pouch TSV, leather with a coin purse. I ordered one as it seems like a nice grab and go item or something to toss into your regular bag,  and also seems like good quality leather. I wonder if Dooney will ever come out with something like this? 

Anyway, just a heads up in case anyone else is interested. I ordered the IRIS color, SO pretty!

Item # A278327


----------



## oldbaglover

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Wasn't sure where to ask this, so here goes ...Today on the Q they have a pouch TSV, leather with a coin purse. I ordered one as it seems like a nice grab and go item or something to toss into your regular bag,  and also seems like good quality leather. I wonder if Dooney will ever come out with something like this?
> 
> Anyway, just a heads up in case anyone else is interested. I ordered the IRIS color, SO pretty!
> 
> Item # A278327


those are real cute and a great price.the large pouch looks like it could be an evening bag as well as a phone tote.  let us know how well you like them!


----------



## Bobetta

There's a Dooney show coming up at 1 am tonight. And tomorrow. Not sure of the time. Watching the LoLo Nylon on clearance. Was tempted to get the Black but holding out. I need to do an outlet visit. Craving a Black Flo bag. Hmm.


----------



## BagLadyPRNYC

Wishing that Dooney  would bring more Florentine leather back. And bring more silhouettes that are less boxey. QVC is just recycling the same old styles with the new colors


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Wasn't sure where to ask this, so here goes ...Today on the Q they have a pouch TSV, leather with a coin purse. I ordered one as it seems like a nice grab and go item or something to toss into your regular bag,  and also seems like good quality leather. I wonder if Dooney will ever come out with something like this?
> 
> Anyway, just a heads up in case anyone else is interested. I ordered the IRIS color, SO pretty!
> 
> Item # A278327




I hope you like it. I thought it was nice too. I liked the fuchsia one (can't remember if that was the right color name) but I thought about it too long and it sold out.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> There's a Dooney show coming up at 1 am tonight. And tomorrow. Not sure of the time. Watching the LoLo Nylon on clearance. Was tempted to get the Black but holding out. I need to do an outlet visit. Craving a Black Flo bag. Hmm.




I watched. I need an outlet visit too. I really like the Roxy and the Flo Zip Barlow, but I have to wait for them to show up at the outlet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

After watching the Dooney shows I have added the following colors to my wish list:  baby pink, magenta, dusty blue, light blue.  Just what I need,  a few more handbags.


----------



## momjules

Qvc has a florentine bag but five hundred dollars. I guess I'll hope for the outlet too!


----------



## Katiesmama

I held strong.   But if that darn Raleigh Jenny was just a little bigger!!!!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I watched. I need an outlet visit too. I really like the Roxy and the Flo Zip Barlow, but I have to wait for them to show up at the outlet.


I like those too. Especially the Flo Barlow. But too rich for me right now. Ugh. But I'd be all over Barlow if I could. Lol.


----------



## swags

I am hoping they clearance the flo barlow, its pretty and I like the pockets and design.

I liked their one day patent satchels yesterday but they were just a tad smaller than I prefer.


----------



## Trudysmom

It would be nice if they still made satchels with the rolled handles like the vintage ones I have. It would be so pretty in florentine.


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> It would be nice if they still made satchels with the rolled handles like the vintage ones I have. It would be so pretty in florentine.


YESSS, TrudysMom with the vintage Dooney satchels.  This is when the company cared about quality and structure.  They have very nice bags now but not like they did back then.


----------



## casmitty

I got caught up in the Brenna cyclone and ordered it in Elephant.  I keep telling myself, NO MORE HANDBAGS!!!


----------



## elbgrl

Anyone watching this weekend?  I just turned it on.  Thinking about a Brenna in ivory or white.  A white bag is really on my list right now.

Aw yikes, I was sure the brenna came in bone or white and they're not showing any.


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> Anyone watching this weekend?  I just turned it on.  Thinking about a Brenna in ivory or white.  A white bag is really on my list right now.
> 
> Aw yikes, I was sure the brenna came in bone or white and they're not showing any.


I remember seeing it in bone. Sold out perhaps?


----------



## elbgrl

YankeeDooney said:


> I remember seeing it in bone. Sold out perhaps?



Yeah I think so.  That blue is gorgeous too!  And I like that sienna satchell too.


----------



## macde90

I just turned it on. So far, same old same old. $198 for a small Lexington shopper is silly.


----------



## Bobetta

Just started watching. But I was able to rewind back to what I missed. It went as far as the Logo Locks. It's been awhile since I've watched a presentation. I record and never watch these days. Lol.


----------



## macde90

The Brenna is still one of my favorites  but I still haven't ordered it. I say this as I look at two dooney'small and two coach bags sit at the foot of my bed.


----------



## Katiesmama

I stayed strong although almost caved in for a pink or camel zip zip. There is a Brahmin bag in that shape that has both those colors though that I prefer more so debating that.


----------



## Suzwhat

I like the Saffiano Double Strap Tassel bag.  I don't see this style anywhere else.  I bought 3 bags this month, so not getting it.   Brahmin is launching a new line Monday that looks like it may do some damage to my wallet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Even on the old styles,  I love seeing the wall of color.... especially when they arrange the bags in color groups.  Seeing all those beautiful colors lined up in an organized fashion makes me realize there are some 'shades' I don't have and really need. 

 (Right, like I need another handbag).  I could do the presentations,  I've seen them so many times,  but I just love looking at the colors.  This spring the blues and pinks are well represented, along with a pop of yellow and orange.  Missing are the purples and the greens, although sometimes we see one.  Neutrals are still a major part of all the styles.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Even on the old styles,  I love seeing the wall of color.... especially when they arrange the bags in color groups.  Seeing all those beautiful colors lined up in an organized fashion makes me realize there are some 'shades' I don't have and really need.
> 
> (Right, like I need another handbag).  I could do the presentations,  I've seen them so many times,  but I just love looking at the colors.  This spring the blues and pinks are well represented, along with a pop of yellow and orange.  Missing are the purples and the greens, although sometimes we see one.  Neutrals are still a major part of all the styles.




+1 [emoji106]


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> I watched. I need an outlet visit too. I really like the Roxy and the Flo Zip Barlow, but I have to wait for them to show up at the outlet.



I am kicking myself, there is an ebay seller who sells Q returns dirt cheap (where my flo satchel came from) who had a natural flo barlow for $170.  Did I snap it up?  Nope because I am banned due to an upcoming cruise and the bag appeared to have a stain that was being described as "wear throughout".  I slept on it and decided to message the seller to ask about it and it was gone.  Sigh.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> I am kicking myself, there is an ebay seller who sells Q returns dirt cheap (where my flo satchel came from) who had a natural flo barlow for $170.  Did I snap it up?  Nope because I am banned due to an upcoming cruise and the bag appeared to have a stain that was being described as "wear throughout".  I slept on it and decided to message the seller to ask about it and it was gone.  Sigh.




Wow!!!! That's all I can say. Lol


----------



## MrsKC

Was there anything new this weekend?


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I am kicking myself, there is an ebay seller who sells Q returns dirt cheap (where my flo satchel came from) who had a natural flo barlow for $170.  Did I snap it up?  Nope because I am banned due to an upcoming cruise and the bag appeared to have a stain that was being described as "wear throughout".  I slept on it and decided to message the seller to ask about it and it was gone.  Sigh.


I saw that bag. It looked pretty well used to me. I know the Q says try for 30 days, but I am still annoyed to see bags so used then sent back. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Was there anything new this weekend?


I did not see anything new, lots of clearance prices. This makes me wonder what's on the horizon


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I did not see anything new, lots of clearance prices. This makes me wonder what's on the horizon



Hmm...I checked in a couple of times and there was nothing. ..so wondering if I missed something. Thank you!


----------



## Lookforgood

There were no new styles.  No new colors, at least that i had not seen.  They got all gushy counting all the "new" colors for this season on each of their well worn styles.  There was one time value i think they called it on Saturday evening.  it was the standard large crossbody i love but in a new fabric, the cabriolet canvas.  it was $152, down from the $162 now featured price. Didnt get it.  I have two in the better nylon, that looks like canvas so coukdnt see why I should get this one.   Everything else was yaaaawn.  What is happening to them?  So boring, when i am not even tempted.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I saw that bag. It looked pretty well used to me. I know the Q says try for 30 days, but I am still annoyed to see bags so used then sent back. Just my opinion.



I don't get how they allow "bad" or incomplete returns either. On the Barlow I was iffy on the lack of a real description and the pics didn't show much. I said no. Then thought questions might help but it was gone. Probably for the best anyway


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> I don't get how they allow "bad" or incomplete returns either. On the Barlow I was iffy on the lack of a real description and the pics didn't show much. I said no. Then thought questions might help but it was gone. Probably for the best anyway


I bought two items on clearance.  I have to be more careful now when buying from the Q.  I just returned two bags and was charged $40 to return them.   Grrrrrr.  If I buy, it better be for keeps!  I do not understand why big companies like Zappos, etc. can offer free shipping but Q can't.  I still think that it will only encourage people to damage the goods before returning them to avoid the return fees.  In the end, we all lose.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> I don't get how they allow "bad" or incomplete returns either. On the Barlow I was iffy on the lack of a real description and the pics didn't show much. I said no. Then thought questions might help but it was gone. Probably for the best anyway



Speaking of taking advantage of the return policy...  I was looking at an Aimee Kestenberg hobo earlier and decided to check the reviews.   Someone actually wrote this... 


"_ The bag is ok, style wise, but I have now paid almost $300 for a bag that looks like it is made of denim. NOT leather made to look like denim. *This will go back in 28 days. It's a $6.95 (return postage) rental! *"_

Can you believe the nerve of some people???   OMG, and to just put it out there for all to see.   SMH


----------



## southernbelle82

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of taking advantage of the return policy...  I was looking at an Aimee Kestenberg hobo earlier and decided to check the reviews.   Someone actually wrote this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_ The bag is ok, style wise, but I have now paid almost $300 for a bag that looks like it is made of denim. NOT leather made to look like denim. This will go back in 28 days. It's a $6.95 (return postage) rental! "_
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe the nerve of some people???   OMG, and to just put it out there for all to see.   SMH




Wow!!!!! That's TACKY!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of taking advantage of the return policy...  I was looking at an Aimee Kestenberg hobo earlier and decided to check the reviews.   Someone actually wrote this...
> 
> 
> "_ The bag is ok, style wise, but I have now paid almost $300 for a bag that looks like it is made of denim. NOT leather made to look like denim. *This will go back in 28 days. It's a $6.95 (return postage) rental! *"_
> 
> Can you believe the nerve of some people???   OMG, and to just put it out there for all to see.   SMH




Wow...


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of taking advantage of the return policy...  I was looking at an Aimee Kestenberg hobo earlier and decided to check the reviews.   Someone actually wrote this...
> 
> 
> "_ The bag is ok, style wise, but I have now paid almost $300 for a bag that looks like it is made of denim. NOT leather made to look like denim. *This will go back in 28 days. It's a $6.95 (return postage) rental! *"_
> 
> Can you believe the nerve of some people???   OMG, and to just put it out there for all to see.   SMH


That is terrible.  It's fine to not like a bag, but why use it?  I hated the mini satchel that just arrived, I knew it in a glance.  So I packed it right up to go back tomorrow, I didn't carry it for a few weeks and then send it back.


----------



## MiaBorsa

southernbelle82 said:


> Wow!!!!! That's TACKY!!!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow...





aerinha said:


> That is terrible.  It's fine to not like a bag, but why use it?  I hated the mini satchel that just arrived, I knew it in a glance.  So I packed it right up to go back tomorrow, I didn't carry it for a few weeks and then send it back.



I can't believe QVC actually posted that "review."       We all know it happens, but really??


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of taking advantage of the return policy...  I was looking at an Aimee Kestenberg hobo earlier and decided to check the reviews.   Someone actually wrote this...
> 
> 
> "_ The bag is ok, style wise, but I have now paid almost $300 for a bag that looks like it is made of denim. NOT leather made to look like denim. *This will go back in 28 days. It's a $6.95 (return postage) rental! *"_
> 
> Can you believe the nerve of some people???   OMG, and to just put it out there for all to see.   SMH


I don't even take the protective wrapping off or the stuffing out until I'm sure I like it and want to keep it. My returns are immaculate! Once I got a Dooney from QVC, supposedly new and it was so used I was furious. It even had a stick of gum and a wadded up tissue in the pocket! I felt insulted actually and I usually don't even bother to call QVC customer support but I did that day.  The bag was so used I felt violated! Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

gm2amm said:


> I don't even take the protective wrapping off or the stuffing out until I'm sure I like it and want to keep it. My returns are immaculate! Once I got a Dooney from QVC, supposedly new and it was so used I was furious. It even had a stick of gum and a wadded up tissue in the pocket! I felt insulted actually and I usually don't even bother to call QVC customer support but I did that day.  The bag was so used I felt violated! Lol



That is what most of us do, but with the QVC hosts spouting that "TRY IT FOR 30 DAYS!!" stuff there are always people who will take them up on it.       I was just amazed that she would actually post that in a review of the bag... particularly since she doesn't even like the purse.


----------



## YankeeDooney

More Q shows this weekend. 5 and 7 eastern time today. Sunday shows too.


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> More Q shows this weekend. 5 and 7 eastern time today. Sunday shows too.



Hi! I also have seen the Kristen tote is listed as a new arrival. It looks pretty nice. Does anyone own this and if you do, what do you think? I guess it will be on at 5 or 7 tonight.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi! I also have seen the Kristen tote is listed as a new arrival. It looks pretty nice. Does anyone own this and if you do, what do you think? I guess it will be on at 5 or 7 tonight.


Wow, what a blast from the past!   I have owned a couple of Kristen totes but they are long gone.   I'm surprised to see this "re-do."

ETA--here's a pic of Kristen in the siggy from 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, what a blast from the past!   I have owned a couple of Kristen totes but they are long gone.   I'm surprised to see this "re-do."
> 
> ETA--here's a pic of Kristen in the siggy from 5 or 6 years ago.



Wow that's beautiful!! Looks like a easy bag to carry around. I'm thinking midnight blue or caramel.   I'll bet the outlets have it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Wow that's beautiful!! Looks like a easy bag to carry around. I'm thinking midnight blue or caramel.   I'll bet the outlets have it.


It's a fairly large bag and not comfy on the shoulder since it's bulky, IMO.   I owned it in the leather version, too.   I gave this siggy one to a friend who used it as a diaper bag, so that should give an idea of the size!!     IIRC, there was a TSV several years ago that was a version of the Kristen, and it was offered in both leather and a coated cotton version.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a fairly large bag and not comfy on the shoulder since it's bulky, IMO.   I owned it in the leather version, too.   I gave this siggy one to a friend who used it as a diaper bag, so that should give an idea of the size!!     IIRC, there was a TSV several years ago that was a version of the Kristen, and it was offered in both leather and a coated cotton version.



I think you mean this one? This is pretty comfy on the shoulder with this style strap. I load her up for day work trips.


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> I think you mean this one? This is pretty comfy on the shoulder with this style strap. I load her up for day work trips.



I like the older straps better. But these new handles look like a brahmin bag I have and I like those handles
I'm not buying! I'm not buying!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> I like the older straps better. But these new handles look like a brahmin bag I have and I like those handles
> I'm not buying! I'm not buying!



I liked the elephant but I'm not buying either! !


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I think you mean this one? This is pretty comfy on the shoulder with this style strap. I load her up for day work trips.


Yep; that's the one!   That strap is much more "shoulder friendly" than my Kristen bags were.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I like the older straps better. But these new handles look like a brahmin bag I have and I like those handles
> I'm not buying! I'm not buying!


   But...   are you buying???


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> But...   are you buying???



Not yet I'm not but I believe there are more shows!!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Not yet I'm not but I believe there are more shows!!



Stay strong! !!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did anyone cave on anything yesterday?    I'm watching the video of the Kristen and I see it is on waitlist in a couple of colors.   That elephant is really pretty....


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Did anyone cave on anything yesterday?    I'm watching the video of the Kristen and I see it is on waitlist in a couple of colors.   That elephant is really pretty....



I like the Kristen too in the midnight but I haven't ordered
We are strong!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Did anyone cave on anything yesterday?    I'm watching the video of the Kristen and I see it is on waitlist in a couple of colors.   That elephant is really pretty....



I know ......I thought the elephant was gorgeous,  but I behaved myself.  I still haven't even unstuffed my Flynn. ...


----------



## momjules

I haven't used my large zip Barlow yet either. I have enough bags.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> I haven't used my large zip Barlow yet either. I have enough bags.



I haven't used my small Barlow either....


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I haven't used my large zip Barlow yet either. I have enough bags.


   I had "enough bags" 7 or 8 years ago!!!   I just wish I had some self-control!!   They need to sell that on QVC and put it on Easy Pay.


----------



## momjules

My midnight Kristen is sold out!!
Cry or yay?


----------



## momjules

Elephant is almost gone!!


----------



## momjules

I guess I need a zippered bag anyway!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I had "enough bags" 7 or 8 years ago!!!   I just wish I had some self-control!!   They need to sell that on QVC and put it on Easy Pay.



Amen to that .
We are thinking about relocating again. If we do we are thinking it will be our last house and it will be much smaller.  
No basement, etc. Handbag storage will be a major issue.  I won't have room for additional bags. Really not sure what to do with all the ones I have now. 
If this happens the end to collecting is coming soon .


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> My midnight Kristen is sold out!!
> Cry or yay?



Yay! Look how much money you just saved!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I have that Kristen bag from years ago, and for me it is more like an overnight bag. I haven't used her in years but cannot seem to let her go. 
   Also, in watching the Q shows, even with the clearance prices I am certain you can find those bags elsewhere for less $ and free shipping. Those $12 shipping prices really turn me off.


----------



## momjules

Yes you are correct.  The q is not cheap. I have a outlet 30 minutes away so I just pick from there. 
I did get the smooth hobo that was a tsv in February. I love that pink .


----------



## aerinha

It is cheaper to buy from dooney.com than Q.  By the time you pay tax and their shipping charges the price goes from ouch to zoinks.  Q lost a lot of my business because they won't combine shipping.  HSN combines...Amazon combines.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Just a heads up, there is a show tonight 7-9 EST and lots of clearance prices. I am STILL waiting for Fall colors, but I will most likely look anyway


----------



## momjules

There is also a new bag that has no picture yet.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

momjules said:


> There is also a new bag that has no picture yet.



  I did not see that, I figured it was just reruns of all of the summer bags


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I typed in "dooney new" in the search bar and all that came up was million and one baseball team bags .. You would think that they could consolidate those or something ??


----------



## momjules

It's under new Dooneys on qvc. 
I assume it will be on tonight


----------



## MiaBorsa

I see a "new" florentine medium crossbody, a domed satchel, and the pebbled Ariel.   All of them have pics, though.


----------



## momjules

It's gone! I cannot find it. 
It began with an a. I forget the name. I'll keep looking


----------



## momjules

Maybe it's the Ariel


----------



## momjules

Yes that's it. It didn't have a pic before. Is it a new bag?


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Yes that's it. It didn't have a pic before. Is it a new bag?


It has been on Dooney.com for a while.   I'm thinking it (or a similar style) was offered during the last 12DoD in December.


----------



## momjules

Yes I just went to see.
I got excited thinking the q would have something new.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love the domed  florentine satchel.......price a bit much for me right now.  I still love them all.  i always worry about the fragile leather wish I could just relax and wear them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love the domed  florentine satchel.......price a bit much for me right now.  iI still love them all.


I'm surprised to see that as it is not a "new" style unless this is a re-do.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love the domed  florentine satchel.......price a bit much for me right now.  I still love them all.  i always worry about the fragile leather wish I could just relax and wear them.


 I have this bag and it is HEAVY and awkward to carry, the straps are not comfy as a shoulder bag,  It is so pretty though. <sigh>


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

WOW, More colors in the Brenna.  That Heather color is pretty!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

That Bordeaux Barlow is stunning


----------



## Trudysmom

It was nice to see the Florentine domed satchel again. I have that bag in olive and it is so nice. I have a lot of florentine bags and it is great to see them again.


----------



## aerinha

I liked the navy florentine and I also want a Roxy (the color I want varies by the day) but held off buying anything until I see what I find at the outlet.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> I liked the navy florentine and I also want a Roxy (the color I want varies by the day) but held off buying anything until I see what I find at the outlet.



I would be interested to know if the raleigh leather bags are at the outlets yet. ( and which outlet you go to)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I have this bag and it is HEAVY and awkward to carry, the straps are not comfy as a shoulder bag,  It is so pretty though. <sigh>


It was nice to see 3 Florentine handbags in the show... the zip Barlow, the domed satchel, and the medium Flo cross body. 

They said the cross body was larger than the original and had a longer strap.  I think they said it was redesigned for Q.

 For the domed satchel,  Sue said it was midsize,  smaller than the original.   I have the original Flo domed satchel and it is large and heavy.  I haven't checked the measurements against the new one,  but an inch or two in each direction can make a big difference.

I didn't see any 'new' Flo colors,  but it was nice to see navy again and also Bordeaux.   Maybe they are new to these styles or new to these styles at Q.


----------



## aerinha

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I would be interested to know if the raleigh leather bags are at the outlets yet. ( and which outlet you go to)



Happy to report back.  I plan to go on Tuesday.  My outlet is the one in Reading, PA.  

I want this to be a florentine mission, but last time I called them, all they had were browns and blacks and I have those. Am really hoping to luck into a color or bone in the stachel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Happy to report back.  I plan to go on Tuesday.  My outlet is the one in Reading, PA.
> 
> I want this to be a florentine mission, but last time I called them, all they had were browns and blacks and I have those. Am really hoping to luck into a color or bone in the stachel.


Good luck.  Hope you find many treasures.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> It was nice to see 3 Florentine handbags in the show... the zip Barlow, the domed satchel, and the medium Flo cross body.
> 
> They said the cross body was larger than the original and had a longer strap.  I think they said it was redesigned for Q.
> 
> For the domed satchel,  Sue said it was midsize,  smaller than the original.   I have the original Flo domed satchel and it is large and heavy.  I haven't checked the measurements against the new one,  but an inch or two in each direction can make a big difference.
> 
> I didn't see any 'new' Flo colors,  but it was nice to see navy again and also Bordeaux.   Maybe they are new to these styles or new to these styles at Q.



They said the domed one was 13" wide which is the same as the small satchel.  I missed the flo crossbody.


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> Happy to report back.  I plan to go on Tuesday.  My outlet is the one in Reading, PA.
> 
> I want this to be a florentine mission, but last time I called them, all they had were browns and blacks and I have those. Am really hoping to luck into a color or bone in the stachel.



Hello! If you are going to the pa outlet which I like better then New York, about 20-30 minutes away is the shady maple buffet. It is the best buffet I've ever seen. I live in jersey so when we go to pa to see the inlaws the dooney outlet and shady maples is on the list. Google it and try it. It's huge. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I would be interested to know if the raleigh leather bags are at the outlets yet. ( and which outlet you go to)



I believe Raleigh is at the outlets now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> It was nice to see 3 Florentine handbags in the show... the zip Barlow, the domed satchel, and the medium Flo cross body.
> 
> They said the cross body was larger than the original and had a longer strap.  I think they said it was redesigned for Q.
> 
> For the domed satchel,  Sue said it was midsize,  smaller than the original.   I have the original Flo domed satchel and it is large and heavy.  I haven't checked the measurements against the new one,  but an inch or two in each direction can make a big difference.
> 
> I didn't see any 'new' Flo colors,  but it was nice to see navy again and also Bordeaux.   Maybe they are new to these styles or new to these styles at Q.


 I liked that domed satchel because it was smaller. And I agree, the navy, bordeaux and chestnut in that particular bag were beautiful. Hopefully we will see more styles in the nice rich Flo colors.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> Happy to report back.  I plan to go on Tuesday.  My outlet is the one in Reading, PA.
> 
> I want this to be a florentine mission, but last time I called them, all they had were browns and blacks and I have those. Am really hoping to luck into a color or bone in the stachel.



Thank You, Can't wait to hear what you find. I have been to that particular outlet store before, but not for a few years. Now I go to the chicago one, which I believe they have downsized last time I was there. I think they moved it to a smaller space in the outlet mall it's in.  I still managed to buy a couple things anyway (HA)


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I actually think my domed satchel is up for trade in, I will probably never reach for it as I have others I love much more, although I do love the color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> It was nice to see 3 Florentine handbags in the show... the zip Barlow, the domed satchel, and the medium Flo cross body.
> 
> *They said the cross body was larger than the original and had a longer strap.  I think they said it was redesigned for Q.*
> 
> For the domed satchel,  Sue said it was midsize,  smaller than the original.   I have the original Flo domed satchel and it is large and heavy.  I haven't checked the measurements against the new one,  but an inch or two in each direction can make a big difference.
> 
> I didn't see any 'new' Flo colors,  but it was nice to see navy again and also Bordeaux.   Maybe they are new to these styles or new to these styles at Q.


I didn't see the presentation of the crossbody bag and there is no video up yet.   It is a remake, but the original was definitely NOT a crossbody; it was barely a shoulder bag.   That is the style that was my first florentine and I had the strap re-done at a saddle shop to make it more comfortable to wear as it was an "armpit bag."      I like the strap on the new model much better.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't see the presentation of the crossbody bag and there is no video up yet.   It is a remake, but the original was definitely NOT a crossbody; it was barely a shoulder bag.   That is the style that was my first florentine and I had the strap re-done at a saddle shop to make it more comfortable to wear as it was an "armpit bag."      I like the strap on the new model much better.



*Mia:*  Sue talked about the original strap being a 'short shoulder' and how they had made it longer for Q customers... don't remember if she said Q request or customer requests.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Good luck.  Hope you find many treasures.



Thanks.  I have mixed shopping mojo for


momjules said:


> Hello! If you are going to the pa outlet which I like better then New York, about 20-30 minutes away is the shady maple buffet. It is the best buffet I've ever seen. I live in jersey so when we go to pa to see the inlaws the dooney outlet and shady maples is on the list. Google it and try it. It's huge. Enjoy your trip!



I have been to shady maple, it is huge!  My grandmother used to love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  Sue talked about the original strap being a 'short shoulder' and how they had made it longer for Q customers... don't remember if she said Q request or customer requests.


Short shoulder is right.   The original sat right up under the arm and was very uncomfortable because of the bulk of the bag.    Here's my black one with the strap as it came...






That strap is NOT adjustable, though it appears that it would be.    I had both my natural and the black one re-configured into actual shoulder straps with a decent drop.

ETA--that bag was one of the "original" Florentine styles from 2010 or so.   It has been discontinued for a few years so I imagine it was QVC's redesign since most people have forgotten the bag by now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Show on now.   Looks like that florentine crossbody will be in this show.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Show on now.   Looks like that florentine crossbody will be in this show.



I am loving that chestnut domed satchel. Not loving $379 for it but it is a beautiful color.


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> I am loving that chestnut domed satchel. Not loving $379 for it but it is a beautiful color.



I swear it looks smaller than the older one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I swear it looks smaller than the older one.


They said it is smaller than the original.


----------



## momjules

Oh I didn't hear that it was smaller. I always wanted this bag from the start of my collecting but never got it. The outlets have this.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Oh I didn't hear that it was smaller. I always wanted this bag from the start of my collecting but never got it. The outlets have this.


The outlets have the smaller one?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> The outlets have the smaller one?


I d in't think they do. I have only seen the larger one.


----------



## momjules

I didn't pay attention to it. I've always seen this bag. Not sure of the size or what colors they have.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I d in't think they do. I have only seen the larger one.





momjules said:


> I didn't pay attention to it. I've always seen this bag. Not sure of the size or what colors they have.


Oh, ok.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Never seen the Darcy satchel before (?)
 and I think some silhouettes don't look good cross body even though they give you the long strap option .. The Brenna comes to mind. I think a cross body should lay somewhat flat against the body.  Just my preference I guess


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't see the presentation of the crossbody bag and there is no video up yet.   It is a remake, but the original was definitely NOT a crossbody; it was barely a shoulder bag.   That is the style that was my first florentine and I had the strap re-done at a saddle shop to make it more comfortable to wear as it was an "armpit bag."      I like the strap on the new model much better.



Here is mine. The strap drop only bothers me with a bulky coat. It is a gorgeous flo!!  My first flo[emoji175].


----------



## momjules

Burnt orange - love it!
Wine-love it! 
Heather-it's ok!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

What do you all think of Ariel?  She's pretty and I love the contrast on the leather and the trim. Not sure about the opening though ..


----------



## Suzwhat

Ariel reminds me of the Portofino medium tassel tote I bought during a sale last winter.  They reworked the tassels.  This bag holds my regular carry, but I've only used it once.  I can untie the tassels of mine and open it as wide as I want.  I kind of like the look of it untied or loosely tied.


----------



## Suzwhat

Here it is untied and you can see the opening is wider.  This is Cranberry.


----------



## Suzwhat

Sorry.  Technical difficulties.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3426983
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Technical difficulties.


I love that bag though I wish it had a shoulder strap option.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Suzwhat said:


> View attachment 3426966
> 
> Ariel reminds me of the Portofino medium tassel tote I bought during a sale last winter.  They reworked the tassels.  This bag holds my regular carry, but I've only used it once.  I can untie the tassels of mine and open it as wide as I want.  I kind of like the look of it untied or loosely tied.


 Very Nice! There are of course more color options on the Dooney site. I also love the cranberry color with the tan trim.


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> I love that bag though I wish it had a shoulder strap option.





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Very Nice! There are of course more color options on the Dooney site. I also love the cranberry color with the tan trim.



Thank you both.  I like it too.  Very lady like, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Here is mine. The strap drop only bothers me with a bulky coat. It is a gorgeous flo!!  My first flo[emoji175].


Is there a pic in this post?   I don't see it for some reason...?


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Is there a pic in this post?   I don't see it for some reason...?



It's so weird,  from my phone I can see the picture but not from my ipad. I will try to attach again. ...


----------



## MiaBorsa

I think the "new and improved" forum software is still glitchy with photos.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I think the "new and improved" forum software is still glitchy with photos.


 I think you are right. I have found that it will post a pic twice, however if I remove and start over it works.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I think the "new and improved" forum software is still glitchy with photos.


Sorry, it didn't post.....
One thought about the older styles returning is.......I already have them  , so I won't be tempted!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> What do you all think of Ariel?  She's pretty and I love the contrast on the leather and the trim. Not sure about the opening though ..


I have an earlier version of the Ariel.   Maybe it was a sample.  I got it years ago at a Dooney retail store.   Mine is a lovely bag,  light weight, and easy to carry.   Downsides..... fixed handles and snap closure (mine seems like it isn't secured well enough into the frame of the bag.   I'm sure they have addressed the snap issue.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Here is mine. The strap drop only bothers me with a bulky coat. It is a gorgeous flo!!  My first flo[emoji175].


KC, I could finally see your beautiful bag when I use the app on my phone.   Don't know what the deal is with the forum and attachments.

It wasn't the strap drop that bothered me as much as the width of the bag under my arm.   I just can't stand that bulky feeling and if a bag fits higher on my shoulder it has to be very slender if that makes sense.   (More of a true hobo style works best for me.)   That is just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Did anyone happen to catch the info Sue Clifton gave about what were the three top-selling Florentine colors? 
I know Elephant was one of them but I missed the other two. I am very curious. I am guessing Natural and Chestnut. Anyone know?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I didn't hear that.   I did hear that natural, chestnut, and black were the top colors in Italy.  No surprise there.


----------



## aerinha

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I would be interested to know if the raleigh leather bags are at the outlets yet. ( and which outlet you go to)



They had the Raleigh style with the zipper on each side and the stationary handles in addition to the shoulder strap.  No Roxys.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> They had the Raleigh style with the zipper on each side and the stationary handles in addition to the shoulder strap.  No Roxys.



Thank You for checking, I will wait a bit to make the trek up there   Your goodies are beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pretty suede hobo.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I love the look of the suede, but don't like how it feels against my body ... I am sure that sounds weird but I jut love leather bags more


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

That bordeaux Barlow though


----------



## MrsKC

Yes, nice suede hobo. Dooney suede is great....but usually not quite that pricey....but I like it .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

That does seem a little pricey for suede, but love the colors!


----------



## robtee

Just ordered my daughter a bag[emoji162]


----------



## aerinha

Loved the suede crossbody and the navy flo Barlow


----------



## MrsKC

Looks like several shows tomorrow .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Looks like several shows tomorrow .


Yes, and in the "new" bags, they have the florentine front-stitched hobo but no pics!!   I'm excited to see that one because I have sent in a trade-in.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, and in the "new" bags, they have the florentine front-stitched hobo but no pics!!   I'm excited to see that one because I have sent in a trade-in.



I am looking forward to seeing that one as well! !


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I am looking forward to seeing that one as well! !


There is not way I would pay full price for that bag AND QVC's shipping, lol.   But I am excited to see it before  I order it with my trade.   If it looks like a dud I'm going to get the Alto saddlebag instead, haha.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> There is not way I would pay full price for that bag AND QVC's shipping, lol.   But I am excited to see it before  I order it with my trade.   If it looks like a dud I'm going to get the Alto saddlebag instead, haha.



You have a good plan either way .


----------



## aerinha

This is on Dooney's site


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> This is on Dooney's site
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450206


Yes, it has been on there for a month or so.   I see they changed the dimensions, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, now I'm wondering if the QVC bag is the same as that one after all.   Still no picture up on QVC.com, but the description calls it a "Toscana" leather which is the same as the September TSV bag.       The bag on Dooney.com says florentine leather.   So who knows.   SIGH.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, now I'm wondering if the QVC bag is the same as that one after all.   Still no picture up on QVC.com, but the description calls it a "Toscana" leather which is the same as the September TSV bag.       The bag on Dooney.com says florentine leather.   So who knows.   SIGH.


If you search Toscana on Dooney, the new Florentines that only come in espresso and ginger come up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> This is on Dooney's site
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450206


I saw that bag in a QVC promo,  it looked really elegant.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> If you search Toscana on Dooney, the new Florentines that only come in espresso and ginger come up.


Hmmm, interesting.   Back before I ordered (and returned) the TSV, I searched for the Toscana leather but it was not found on Dooney's website.   And believe me, the TSV leather is nothing like florentine so I'm wondering what the deal is.   Guess I'll just tune in and watch!!     Thanks.

ETA:   Pic is finally up.   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/94/a283094.001?$uslarge$

The bordeaux color looks gorgeous and isn't available from Dooney.com.


----------



## MiaBorsa

So I just did a "check out" on QVC for a total on that hobo; it would cost me $477 with tax and shipping.  I didn't submit the order, but I was curious about what the total would be.   (Or of course SIX "easy payments" of nearly $80.)   Eeeeek.    I'll definitely work the trade-in deal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, interesting.   Back before I ordered (and returned) the TSV, I searched for the Toscana leather but it was not found on Dooney's website.   And believe me, the TSV leather is nothing like florentine so I'm wondering what the deal is.   Guess I'll just tune in and watch!!     Thanks.
> 
> ETA:   Pic is finally up.   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/94/a283094.001?$uslarge$
> 
> The bordeaux color looks gorgeous and isn't available from Dooney.com.


What color are you thinking about from Dooney?   I love the ginger.


----------



## Pixie RN

lavenderjunkie said:


> What color are you thinking about from Dooney?   I love the ginger.





lavenderjunkie said:


> What color are you thinking about from Dooney?   I love the ginger.


If you type in Touscan in the search box on the Dooney website, it will say Florentine Touscan and all the new Florentine's come up, so it's the same bag, but in more colors and a little larger dimensions. I like the satchel that's $498 but you can't remove the strap. I called Dooney about this bag and told them Peter totally screwed up when he priced that bag without a removeable strap. I wonder since the Hobo is a pricey bag they are going to see how it sells with more colors on the Q before they release them on Dooney.com. Ok,


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> What color are you thinking about from Dooney?   I love the ginger.


I'm thinking the espresso.   I have so many natural, tan, etc. bags that are similar to the ginger color.


----------



## Nml85

aerinha said:


> This is on Dooney's site
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450206


Wow, that new hobo is stunning.  I'm a huge fan of the Gucci Jackie o bags, and this new d&b reminds me of that bag. Love the Bordeaux color.  Wish it had a zip closure though.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, interesting.   Back before I ordered (and returned) the TSV, I searched for the Toscana leather but it was not found on Dooney's website.   And believe me, the TSV leather is nothing like florentine so I'm wondering what the deal is.   Guess I'll just tune in and watch!!     Thanks.
> 
> ETA:   Pic is finally up.   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/94/a283094.001?$uslarge$
> 
> The bordeaux color looks gorgeous and isn't available from Dooney.com.



Hi Sarah, this bag in Bordeaux is beautiful! Espresso is a great choice too. This shape reminds me of the florentine twist strap hobo. It's a nice structured hobo with a feminine shape. Love it. I can't wait to see it on air.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Sarah, this bag in Bordeaux is beautiful! Espresso is a great choice too. This shape reminds me of the florentine twist strap hobo. It's a nice structured hobo with a feminine shape. Love it. I can't wait to see it on air.


Hey TB.   I am dying to see this presentation!   I have a number of burgundy and natural/tan/etc hobos so I'm thinking the espresso will be the one for me.   I am loving the leather-lined interior, the light weight, and the shape of the bag.  (The only thing I don't love is the price!!   )   So I sent in a florentine Chelsea and Dooney has received it; I'm waiting to hear trade-in verification.    If I decide not to get this hobo after watching the Q presentation I will order an Alto saddlebag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Holy cow, that hobo is TDF.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Holy cow, that hobo is TDF.



Wondered if you liked it? ?
So, sounds like you know what you will be getting with your trade in .


----------



## YankeeDooney

That hobo Is gorgeous and the espresso is TDF. Now, the con....I suspect you will have to lay it on its side? Will it stand on its own? Hmmm. But it is very refined looking as they say. Looking forward to seeing others in the collection as well. And I mean seeing....as in window shopping only. Yikes!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Wondered if you liked it? ?
> So, sounds like you know what you will be getting with your trade in .


I LOVE it.       All the colors are so beautiful, and the bordeaux isn't available on Dooney.com.   Argh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> That hobo Is gorgeous and the espresso is TDF. Now, the con....I suspect you will have to lay it on its side? Will it stand on its own? Hmmm. But it is very refined looking as they say. Looking forward to seeing others in the collection as well. And I mean seeing....as in window shopping only. Yikes!


http://www.dooney.com/search?q=toscana      I love the saddlebag, too.   I'm psyched about this new collection.   

I would never lay a bag on its side, more likely I would prop it against something or hang it by the strap.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have the bordeaux in my cart.       In the presentation the bag looks like an oxblood shade and it is just gorgeous.    I can still get the espresso from Dooney...  right??


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> http://www.dooney.com/search?q=toscana      I love the saddlebag, too.   I'm psyched about this new collection.
> 
> I would never lay a bag on its side, more likely I would prop it against something or hang it by the strap.



I like the saddle bag too.  Wish Dooney's site had more colors in it.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> I have the bordeaux in my cart.       In the presentation the bag looks like an oxblood shade and it is just gorgeous.    I can still get the espresso from Dooney...  right??



Enabling, but go for it.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I have the bordeaux in my cart.       In the presentation the bag looks like an oxblood shade and it is just gorgeous.    I can still get the espresso from Dooney...  right??



Well yes, yes you can....


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Enabling, but go for it.


   My finger is poised over the "submit order" button.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well yes, yes you can....


    Y'all are bad.   And I like it.


----------



## MrsKC

I liked the plaid zip zip in black and olive, not sure of it is leather. Watching. ...but not reading the descriptions or listening that close.


----------



## MiaBorsa

That little suede Sawyer is so cute.   I'm loving the new fall stuff.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I liked the plaid zip zip in black and olive, not sure of it is leather. Watching. ...but not reading the descriptions or listening that close.


I liked that one, too.   So many great bags in this show... and another show later.   Argh.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I liked that one, too.   So many great bags in this show... and another show later.   Argh.



I know...I just looked and it's not leather.  Won't pay that price for it. Maybe when it is on clearance. 
Yes, the suede sawyer was really cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Holy cow, that hobo is TDF.



You are not kidding!!! I need that!


----------



## Twoboyz

That Bordeaux Toscana is soooo gorgeous! However I don't have a dark brown bag right now...so maybe espresso. I think I need to figure out what to trade in. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That Bordeaux Toscana is soooo gorgeous! However I don't have a dark brown bag right now...so maybe espresso. I think I need to figure out what to trade in. [emoji16]


   My trade just got to Dooney so I hope they hurry up and process it.  (Yeah, right.)    I hope Q gets the video up soon so I can watch it over and over and...


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> I like the saddle bag too.  Wish Dooney's site had more colors in it.


Hopefully they will get more colors.   This collection really looks nice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, here's my twisted justification; let's see how this flies.     I bought the suede Sawyer in amber, just because.   Then I pressed "submit" on the bordeaux Toscana hobo, because though I have a trade-in pending Dooney doesn't have the bordeaux in stock.

So, I will get the Toscana from Q and see if I like the bag IRL.   If I don't, then it will go back and I won't get another with my trade-in.    If it's love, then I will get another with my trade and have two.        (I can always come up with some justification for my purse insanity.     It's a talent I have!)

That said, I will leave the wrapping on the Q bag and if Dooney gets the bordeaux in stock within the return window, I might just work the trade-in on a bordeaux and return the QVC one.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my twisted justification; let's see how this flies.     I bought the suede Sawyer in amber, just because.   Then I pressed "submit" on the bordeaux Toscana hobo, because though I have a trade-in pending Dooney doesn't have the bordeaux in stock.
> 
> So, I will get the Toscana from Q and see if I like the bag IRL... size, weight, strap drop, etc.   If I don't, then it will go back and I won't get another with my trade-in.    If it's love, then I will get another with my trade and have two.        (I can always come up with some justification for my purse insanity.     It's a talent I have!)
> 
> That said, I will leave the wrapping on the Q bag and if Dooney gets the bordeaux in stock within the return window, I might just work the trade-in on a bordeaux and return the QVC one.



I think your plan is perfect and your logic makes complete sense! !


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I think your plan is perfect and your logic makes complete sense! !


   Thanks, KC!!   I can always depend on the Dooneynistas to understand!!  

Oh, and the video is up on the hobo.   Time to begin obsessing and hanging out in the "Stalking the Mailman" thread!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ugh, Jill is hosting.   Time to mute the TV.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my twisted justification; let's see how this flies.     I bought the suede Sawyer in amber, just because.   Then I pressed "submit" on the bordeaux Toscana hobo, because though I have a trade-in pending Dooney doesn't have the bordeaux in stock.
> 
> So, I will get the Toscana from Q and see if I like the bag IRL.   If I don't, then it will go back and I won't get another with my trade-in.    If it's love, then I will get another with my trade and have two.        (I can always come up with some justification for my purse insanity.     It's a talent I have!)
> 
> That said, I will leave the wrapping on the Q bag and if Dooney gets the bordeaux in stock within the return window, I might just work the trade-in on a bordeaux and return the QVC one.


Great plan.  If you love a handbag,  then you need it in more than
1 color.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> That little suede Sawyer is so cute.   I'm loving the new fall stuff.



The sawyer is one I want but don't know if I can make work. The navy suede is my fave. Considering the suede crossbody in navy as I know it will work for me


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> That Bordeaux Toscana is soooo gorgeous! However I don't have a dark brown bag right now...so maybe espresso. I think I need to figure out what to trade in. [emoji16]



The Bordeaux against the blue dress was stunning


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> The sawyer is one I want but don't know if I can make work. The navy suede is my fave. Considering the suede crossbody in navy as I know it will work for me


It's a darling little bag, but I decided to cancel my order.   I went to ILD and was reading reviews and there were several complaints about the strap(s), like there is no "keeper" for the tail of the strap if you know what I mean.  Complaints about the excess part of the strap curling, which would make me crazy(er).   So I decided to wait on it.   The navy is gorgeous...in fact, I like all the colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ok, SHUT UP, JILL.   Gah.   I thought no one would be more annoying with Sue than Lisa Robertson, but I was wrong.   Jill is kneading that bag like a bowl of bread dough and blabbering on and on.    

Yeah, I know I can change the channel.   I believe I will.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> I like the saddle bag too.  Wish Dooney's site had more colors in it.


Patience.  I called Dooney Customer Service at the beginning of the month and asked if more colors would be available in the new florentine line.  She replied there would be more colors coming but could not say when.  I need one of each color but different styles.  I love them all, but focusing on the domed satchel, saddle bag (small) and either the side zip or front zip Crossbody.  Hopefully soon they will move out of pre order status and  appear in more colors.  I am NOT a patient person when it comes to handbags.  Sigh.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a darling little bag, but I decided to cancel my order.   I went to ILD and was reading reviews and there were several complaints about the strap(s), like there is no "keeper" for the tail of the strap if you know what I mean.  Complaints about the excess part of the strap curling, which would make me crazy(er).   So I decided to wait on it.   The navy is gorgeous...in fact, I like all the colors.



I look at them all the time at Macy's and never noticed the keeper issue.  Maybe because the strap is all banded up?  That would be annoying.  I had the natural saffiano in my hand and decided not to when I saw them cheaper on ILD.



LifeIsDucky said:


> Patience.  I called Dooney Customer Service at the beginning of the month and asked if more colors would be available in the new florentine line.  She replied there would be more colors coming but could not say when.  I need one of each color but different styles.  I love them all, but focusing on the domed satchel, saddle bag (small) and either the side zip or front zip Crossbody.  Hopefully soon they will move out of pre order status and  appear in more colors.  I am NOT a patient person when it comes to handbags.  Sigh.



Good to hear.  The saddle bag in bordeaux or navy would be gorgeous.  I still dream of the mini chelsea or the brenna in florentine. I would need one in every color if they made those.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Ok, SHUT UP, JILL.   Gah.   I thought no one would be more annoying with Sue than Lisa Robertson, but I was wrong.   Jill is kneading that bag like a bowl of bread dough and blabbering on and on.
> 
> Yeah, I know I can change the channel.   I believe I will.



I couldn't handle it either. ..

Can't wait for you to get your bag. How do you think you will do with the tongue and loop closure? You have one like that in flo (the name escapes me) . Does that bother you?


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my twisted justification; let's see how this flies.     I bought the suede Sawyer in amber, just because.   Then I pressed "submit" on the bordeaux Toscana hobo, because though I have a trade-in pending Dooney doesn't have the bordeaux in stock.
> 
> So, I will get the Toscana from Q and see if I like the bag IRL.   If I don't, then it will go back and I won't get another with my trade-in.    If it's love, then I will get another with my trade and have two.        (I can always come up with some justification for my purse insanity.     It's a talent I have!)
> 
> That said, I will leave the wrapping on the Q bag and if Dooney gets the bordeaux in stock within the return window, I might just work the trade-in on a bordeaux and return the QVC one.



That's a great plan. You know...we spend a lot of time thinking about these things so your talent and skills are well honed [emoji4]. I can't wait to see both of them!


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> The sawyer is one I want but don't know if I can make work. The navy suede is my fave. Considering the suede crossbody in navy as I know it will work for me



I have been considering that navy suede Crossbody since they debuted it. It looks so rich. The problem is I have it in the navy Gretta and I don't carry it much. I'm afraid this one will sit too...but I love that navy suede!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a darling little bag, but I decided to cancel my order.   I went to ILD and was reading reviews and there were several complaints about the strap(s), like there is no "keeper" for the tail of the strap if you know what I mean.  Complaints about the excess part of the strap curling, which would make me crazy(er).   So I decided to wait on it.   The navy is gorgeous...in fact, I like all the colors.



I hate when there is no keeper. It's such an easy detail to include. I know exactly what you mean. I hate that too.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just read on the product details that the hardware on the Toscana is silver. I thought it looked silver on tv, but sometimes the gold looks that way. I am really surprised. This is very different for Dooney. I'm not really that picky about the details but I do like the gold.


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> I have been considering that navy suede Crossbody since they debuted it. It looks so rich. The problem is I have it in the navy Gretta and I don't carry it much. I'm afraid this one will sit too...but I love that navy suede!



Something draws me to navy suede.  I always drool over shoes made of it, realize they go with nothing and skip them.  I may have to give in to the crossbody as suede with no worry when i wear jeans.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Something draws me to navy suede.  I always drool over shoes made of it, realize they go with nothing and skip them.  I may have to give in to the crossbody as suede with no worry when i wear jeans.



Well if you do, I can't wait to see pictures and hear what you think. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I couldn't handle it either. ..
> 
> Can't wait for you to get your bag. How do you think you will do with the tongue and loop closure? You have one like that in flo (the name escapes me) . Does that bother you?


I think I will like it fine.   When I carry the Elisa (avatar bag ) I often leave the tongue out of the loop.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great plan. You know...we spend a lot of time thinking about these things so your talent and skills are well honed [emoji4]. I can't wait to see both of them!


Yes, I definitely have to play "Justification Roulette" with myself so I don't feel so crazy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I hate when there is no keeper. It's such an easy detail to include. I know exactly what you mean. I hate that too.


I need to look at that bag more closely; I can't believe they would leave the keeper off but some of the ILD reviews are quite specific.   One even said that one side of the adjustment buckle is "facing the wrong way", so that the end of the strap is pointing UP, and it curls away from her shoulder.   I was trying to picture that, haha.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I just read on the product details that the hardware on the Toscana is silver. I thought it looked silver on tv, but sometimes the gold looks that way. I am really surprised. This is very different for Dooney. I'm not really that picky about the details but I do like the gold.


I'm surprised they didn't play that up in the presentation; many people whine that Dooney doesn't have any silver hardware bags.   I really like that and it will make the bag a little different from my others.

I think I only have one other Dooney with silver hardware; my Amazon satchel in t'moro.

ETA:   I was wrong; my Montecatini hobos and pebbled Alto have silver hardware, too.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> I need to look at that bag more closely; I can't believe they would leave the keeper off but some of the ILD reviews are quite specific.   One even said that one side of the adjustment buckle is "facing the wrong way", so that the end of the strap is pointing UP, and it curls away from her shoulder.   I was trying to picture that, haha.



Sounds like the adjustment strap on the newer crossbody bags.  One does face up so if/when you take the section out to shorten the strap from crossbody to shoulder it is"normal".  All the ones at Macy's and in pics on Dooney's site have two keepers.  One stationary near the buckle and one that moves.  Wondering if the ILD bags, since it is an outlet, had their moveable keepers fall off and wound up at ILD for it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, wouldn't you know.   "Monotone Jill" is hosting again today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YD, there's the Lafayette leather.   Looks like Jill is going to crush it to death so I suppose it will hold up well.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> YD, there's the Lafayette leather.   Looks like Jill is going to crush it to death so I suppose it will hold up well.



I just caught the end of the presentation of this bag, while it is too big for me ....I think it is STUNNING!


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Well if you do, I can't wait to see pictures and hear what you think. [emoji4]



If I do, will probably order direct from Dooney to avoid Q's high shipping cost.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> I just caught the end of the presentation of this bag, while it is too big for me ....I think it is STUNNING!





MiaBorsa said:


> YD, there's the Lafayette leather.   Looks like Jill is going to crush it to death so I suppose it will hold up well.



I love that teal color but the bag is so freaking big. Maybe the Large Barlow......hmmm.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I LOVE it.       All the colors are so beautiful, and the bordeaux isn't available on Dooney.com.   Argh.



I just saw the bag in today's presentation and WOW, I agree, It's totally LOVE! I want one of each!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Aaaaaagh, I was out of town for  a few days and missed the shows, and more importantly missed what everyone purchased!! I feel like I need a recap, or cliff notes or something. I read above, but besides the "Jill comments" of which I totally agree, I am having a hard time following along. I might need to go and see some videos.


----------



## Twoboyz

I like the small Sloan hobo in pebbled leather. Dooney is listening. People have been asking for smaller versions of a lot of bags. It's nice to see. This small Sloan is a great size for me.  On my wish list maybe?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I like the small Sloan hobo in pebbled leather. Dooney is listening. People have been asking for smaller versions of a lot of bags. It's nice to see. This small Sloan is a great size for me.  On my wish list maybe?


I agree; that bag is a nice size.   Macy's has it too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Aaaaaagh, I was out of town for  a few days and missed the shows, and more importantly missed what everyone purchased!! I feel like I need a recap, or cliff notes or something. I read above, but besides the "Jill comments" of which I totally agree, I am having a hard time following along. I might need to go and see some videos.


OMG, you must watch the Toscana Hobo video!!


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> I like the small Sloan hobo in pebbled leather. Dooney is listening. People have been asking for smaller versions of a lot of bags. It's nice to see. This small Sloan is a great size for me.  On my wish list maybe?



I don't know why they make them do huge. Would love to see s small florentine Barlow or the tilton as a small crossbody


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, you must watch the Toscana Hobo video!!



SO incredibly Beautiful! I think in that bag I would go for the Bordeaux, I love the contrast of the stitching and that color.  
I too am glad to see some smaller bag sizes. I know many need and love the big bags, but for me, I just don't need that much space for every day.  Watching more videos today, the laundry can wait


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I checked the dimensions of the new QVC Florentine domed satchel.... it's about the size of the zip zip.
That's a nice size bag,  but not oversized.   The original Flo domed satchel is much larger.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree; that bag is a nice size.   Macy's has it too.



Oh thanks! I'm going to go try it on for size and maybe wait for a sale. [emoji4]



aerinha said:


> I don't know why they make them do huge. Would love to see s small florentine Barlow or the tilton as a small crossbody



I'm not sure either. There seem to be a lot of complaints about size. I do like that they are making several small and large versions of he same bag. Something for everyone! Those would be adorable as crossbodies! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO incredibly Beautiful! I think in that bag I would go for the Bordeaux, I love the contrast of the stitching and that color.
> I too am glad to see some smaller bag sizes. I know many need and love the big bags, but for me, I just don't need that much space for every day.  Watching more videos today, the laundry can wait


   Are you still loving the TSV bag?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Are you still loving the TSV bag?



    Sadly, I decided to return her. When I pay that much and then pay the Q to ship it to me, I better love it. I do realize that I just paid $6.95 MORE to send her back, but I knew that might happen going in. Something about getting in and out of that bag just seemed cumbersome to me. I did love the leather AND the color and TSV day is going to taunt me I am sure  I know that sounds weird, I just hate when a beautiful bag doesn't work for me. Of course now I think I need something to replace it


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MB, What color did you choose in the hobo? I can't wait to see that one, and hear your thoughts.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Sadly, I decided to return her. When I pay that much and then pay the Q to ship it to me, I better love it. I do realize that I just paid $6.95 MORE to send her back, but I knew that might happen going in. Something about getting in and out of that bag just seemed cumbersome to me. I did love the leather AND the color and TSV day is going to taunt me I am sure  I know that sounds weird, I just hate when a beautiful bag doesn't work for me. Of course now I think I need something to replace it


  I hear ya.   I agree it was a very pretty and well-done bag; it just didn't work for me.   And ugh, I hate paying return postage.     I know this sounds petty, but that is one reason I go ahead and unwrap a bag from Q totally.   I was more considerate of the wrapping when returns were free.      :devil:  


Ihearthandbags4 said:


> MB, What color did you choose in the hobo? I can't wait to see that one, and hear your thoughts.


  I got the bordeaux, but I'm planning to pick up another color with my pending trade-in!!   Seeing the QVC one will make my trade-in choice easier.   If it's not love then I will use the trade on something else and return it to Q (for $6.95, haha.)


----------



## aerinha

Friends Dooney has colors in the new Toscana!!!! Wait until you see the front pocket satchel in red.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> I hear ya.   I agree it was a very pretty and well-done bag; it just didn't work for me.   And ugh, I hate paying return postage.     I know this sounds petty, but that is one reason I go ahead and unwrap a bag from Q totally.   I was more considerate of the wrapping when returns were free.      :devil:
> I got the bordeaux, but I'm planning to pick up another color with my pending trade-in!!   Seeing the QVC one will make my trade-in choice easier.   If it's not love then I will use the trade on something else and return it to Q (for $6.95, haha.)



Dooney has added more colors in the hobo ( including the gorgeous bordeaux) , so maybe its time to send in my florentine domed satchel that I was holding on for a trade in, that should get me almost $200 towards this hobo. Now I am even more excited to see yours!!  Hurry up QVC!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Dooney has added more colors in the hobo ( including the gorgeous bordeaux) , so maybe its time to send in my florentine domed satchel that I was holding on for a trade in, that should get me almost $200 towards this hobo. Now I am even more excited to see yours!!  Hurry up QVC!!


Yes, I got an email from Dooney earlier and saw some of the colors.   They all look gorgeous!   (Of course, typical Dooney... very few of them are actually available right now.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

QVC has another Florentine Toscana style...   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/95/a283095.001?$uslarge$


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> QVC has another Florentine Toscana style...   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/95/a283095.001?$uslarge$



The navy looks appealing on the Dooney site. Overall they look more appealing on the Dooney site. Colors seem more saturated which could be artificial. Soon we will see.


----------



## aerinha

I like the side zip. Too bad no black, it might have cured my urge for a black zip Barlow


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> QVC has another Florentine Toscana style...   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/95/a283095.001?$uslarge$


Very nice.  Good medium size and not too heavy.  Too bad it doesn't have a zipper closure on top.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I like the bag OK, but not a fan of the fixed handles or the nylon strap on a $500 bag.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> I like the bag OK, but not a fan of the fixed handles or the nylon strap on a $500 bag.



That is what is putting me off the saddle bag, the webbed strap.  At least with the tote you don't have to use it.


----------



## Lookforgood

aerinha said:


> That is what is putting me off the saddle bag, the webbed strap.  At least with the tote you don't have to use it.


The webbed strap is so not for me.  Looks like something a college kid might like.  But how many of that age buy these bags?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I'm watching ... anyone else? It's the "Albany Show" so I am trying not to listen too much. 
  I noticed that in the listing for the Dixon  pebbled crossbody there are colors listed I have not heard of before, like Amethyst, Mauve, Terra-cotta and Graphite. Of course no photos and those colors are not listed on the D&B site.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have it on in the background, so I take a peek when I'm passing through.       I want to see the new Toscana tote.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Me too!!


----------



## aerinha

Tried to watch but 2 minutes in she was crying in a bucket so I was changing the channel.  Ugh!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> Tried to watch but 2 minutes in she was crying in a bucket so I was changing the channel.  Ugh!


YES! That and the "nat's whisker" reference just make me CRAZY   I am watching with no sound while I fold laundry


----------



## aerinha

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> YES! That and the "nat's whisker" reference just make me CRAZY   I am watching with no sound while I fold laundry



Does QVC not realize she is super annoying?


----------



## momjules

I want the wine Sloan hobo very badly but I'm trying to be good!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MJ*:  being good is hard work.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Tried to watch but 2 minutes in she was crying in a bucket so I was changing the channel.  Ugh!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Good Lord; I have the natural TSV in my cart.       I need to walk away, people!!     (But I did hear the caller earlier who has more than 100 Dooneys, so I feel vindicated.  )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Only 100?  )


----------



## momjules

I'm a bad girl 
I couldn't handle the 6 Es-pays
They got me!!! 
The wine Sloan hobo is going home to me! 
Can I afford it! No
Do I need it? No
Do I have enough bags(50 or so) ?
I begged the lord to stop me but it didn't work. 
I'll have to enjoy it this fall !


----------



## momjules

Qvc.  A275666


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I'm a bad girl
> I couldn't handle the 6 Es-pays
> They got me!!!
> The wine Sloan hobo is going home to me!
> Can I afford it! No
> Do I need it? No
> Do I have enough bags(50 or so) ?
> I begged the lord to stop me but it didn't work.
> I'll have to enjoy it this fall !


Like a moth to the flame!!       Enjoy your new bag, MJ!!!   We all totally "get it."


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ooooh, Amy just did a "teaser" on the Toscana side zip!   I guess we are going to get to see it in this program.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Holy cow, that bag is gorgeous.    Time for another trade in!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, Amy just did a "teaser" on the Toscana side zip!   I guess we are going to get to see it in this program.



It's very pretty but looks very similar to the Chelsea tote.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Holy cow, that bag is gorgeous.    Time for another trade in!!!



 It is and it is    ( she says as she heads to the trade in closet to see what needs to go )  ...


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

momjules said:


> I'm a bad girl
> I couldn't handle the 6 Es-pays
> They got me!!!
> The wine Sloan hobo is going home to me!
> Can I afford it! No
> Do I need it? No
> Do I have enough bags(50 or so) ?
> I begged the lord to stop me but it didn't work.
> I'll have to enjoy it this fall !



 It IS beautiful, That is the color I would choose in that bag, and in that particular leather is lovely! You did GOOD, and you WILL enjoy her


----------



## aerinha

The Toscana tote is gorgeous, but I am not in love with the suede panels under the zippers, I thought it would be leather like the barlow and the rubber feet seem cheap when they popped for palladium hardware.  Why not have palladium feet?  

The espresso and bordeaux are lovely.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> The Toscana tote is gorgeous, but I am not in love with the suede panels under the zippers, I thought it would be leather like the barlow and the rubber feet seem cheap when they popped for palladium hardware.  Why not have palladium feet?
> 
> The espresso and bordeaux are lovely.


I agree.   The suede panels should be leather to match the bag, and those rubber feet...  whaaaaa???   Those plus the funky strap will make me wait on a really good sale.    

   Whew, that was a close one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> It's very pretty but looks very similar to the Chelsea tote.


Hmmm.  I don't see that.   It seems much shorter and has the fixed handles, plus the side zippers.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Edit:   Dang.   I don't know why these keep double posting.   Sorry.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree.   The suede panels should be leather to match the bag, and those rubber feet...  whaaaaa???   Those plus the funky strap will make me wait on a really good sale.
> 
> Whew, that was a close one.



I know. I was getting ready to trade in.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> I know. I was getting ready to trade in.


Me too!!   If I had a high-dollar bag that I hate, I'd still probably trade.       I need at least a $300 trade to overlook those issues!!


----------



## Ms.Library

Do any of you have that woven shopper that was on sale today?  What is your thoughts on it?


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Me too!!   If I had a high-dollar bag that I hate, I'd still probably trade.       I need at least a $300 trade to overlook those issues!!



The Tilton I bought cheap would have done it but I sold it on ebay last week.  Possibly my barlow might go for it...I love the barlow look but it is heavy and I carry very little.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ms.Library said:


> Do any of you have that woven shopper that was on sale today?  What is your thoughts on it?


No, I don't.   Sorry.    (I have the drawstring style in that woven embossing, though.  It's really pretty and a light weight.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ms.Library said:


> Do any of you have that woven shopper that was on sale today?  What is your thoughts on it?


No, I don't.   Sorry.    (I have the drawstring style in that woven embossing, though.  It's really pretty and a light weight.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

I wish that double-posting would stop.   Sorry y'all.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ms.Library said:


> Do any of you have that woven shopper that was on sale today?  What is your thoughts on it?


Pecan has it. I think it has fallen out of favor with her.mshe has/had the brown t'moro. FYI, I saw those bags at TJMaxx for approx. $129.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Holy cow, that bag is gorgeous.    Time for another trade in!!!



I really liked it. At that price I would have to do a trade in or get a good "as is". It's gorgeous.  I like the suede on the side and even the seat belt . It's removable,  and I like the carry options.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> I'm a bad girl
> I couldn't handle the 6 Es-pays
> They got me!!!
> The wine Sloan hobo is going home to me!
> Can I afford it! No
> Do I need it? No
> Do I have enough bags(50 or so) ?
> I begged the lord to stop me but it didn't work.
> I'll have to enjoy it this fall !



I have been wanting to try that leather.  Enjoy your new beauty!!!


----------



## momjules

Ms.Library said:


> Do any of you have that woven shopper that was on sale today?  What is your thoughts on it?



Good morning 
  I have the woven shopper. It's a nice bag but it's narrow. When you put your things in the all pile up because it's too narrow. I don't carry it much.i even have the matching wallet from the outlet and I still don't carry it.


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> I have been wanting to try that leather.  Enjoy your new beauty!!!



I have this bag in the pink color too.i loved carrying it all summer.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> I'm a bad girl
> I couldn't handle the 6 Es-pays
> They got me!!!
> The wine Sloan hobo is going home to me!
> Can I afford it! No
> Do I need it? No
> Do I have enough bags(50 or so) ?
> I begged the lord to stop me but it didn't work.
> I'll have to enjoy it this fall !


*MJ*:  enjoy your new handbag.  That's the important thing.   The more you wear it,  the less it costs per wearing.  After a while it will be 'almost free'!    The bags I regret buying are the ones I don't use... even if I love them.


----------



## Purse Nut

I finally broke down and bought a bag I've been wanting very badly, but didn't really need another handbag!
From the Q, Flo Zip Barlow in natural. 
6 Pymts & the free shipping did me in. 
Now the impatient wait for delivery. 
I know I'll want more colors. Especially the Teal (Looks gorgeous on D&B website), so I started with a neutral. Already have a Flo med. satchel in chestnut. Labor Day weekend saw a small flo satchel in natural at Macy's & loved it but walked away... Very hard to do. Glad I did though cause I have Barlow now!!! Soooo excited!


----------



## MrsKC

Purse Nut said:


> I finally broke down and bought a bag I've been wanting very badly, but didn't really need another handbag!
> From the Q, Flo Zip Barlow in natural.
> 6 Pymts & the free shipping did me in.
> Now the impatient wait for delivery.
> I know I'll want more colors. Especially the Teal (Looks gorgeous on D&B website), so I started with a neutral. Already have a Flo med. satchel in chestnut. Labor Day weekend saw a small flo satchel in natural at Macy's & loved it but walked away... Very hard to do. Glad I did though cause I have Barlow now!!! Soooo excited!



You will love it.  My flo Barlow is by far my favorite Florentine.  Enjoy .


----------



## momjules

Purse Nut said:


> I finally broke down and bought a bag I've been wanting very badly, but didn't really need another handbag!
> From the Q, Flo Zip Barlow in natural.
> 6 Pymts & the free shipping did me in.
> Now the impatient wait for delivery.
> I know I'll want more colors. Especially the Teal (Looks gorgeous on D&B website), so I started with a neutral. Already have a Flo med. satchel in chestnut. Labor Day weekend saw a small flo satchel in natural at Macy's & loved it but walked away... Very hard to do. Glad I did though cause I have Barlow now!!! Soooo excited!



Hello! Have you called the outlets about the Barlow? They had it last time I was there and it's always on sale. See if it is shippable ? Maybe you can save money. My outlet is Woodbury commons in New York.


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ*:  enjoy your new handbag.  That's the important thing.   The more you wear it,  the less it costs per wearing.  After a while it will be 'almost free'!    The bags I regret buying are the ones I don't use... even if I love them.



Thank you ! I have bags I never use too. I'd love to sell some but I don't do eBay.  My Florentines I'm keeping as I feel they are collectors items.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I really liked it. At that price I would have to do a trade in or get a good "as is". It's gorgeous.  I like the suede on the side and even the seat belt . It's removable,  and I like the carry options.


I may re-examine my trade ins at some point.   I'm pretty sure even an "as is" price will be high on that $500 bag, and with a trade you will get a brand new one for your money.


----------



## momjules

The Lafayette large Dawson satchel is awesome. Very big but that's my style. Maybe the outlets will get it for Christmas


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I may re-examine my trade ins at some point.   I'm pretty sure even an "as is" price will be high on that $500 bag, and with a trade you will get a brand new one for your money.



You are right  I should probably do a trade in. Right now,  I am trying so very hard to be bag content .
At least until we sell our house.  Moving all these bags two years ago was such a pain, and now I probably have 12-15 more. So it's some motivation to try to behave .


----------



## Purse Nut

momjules said:


> Hello! Have you called the outlets about the Barlow? They had it last time I was there and it's always on sale. See if it is shippable ? Maybe you can save money. My outlet is Woodbury commons in New York.



Unfortunately there are no outlets in my area :-/


----------



## YankeeDooney

Purse Nut said:


> Unfortunately there are no outlets in my area :-/


 It does not matter. Call any of them and ask if it can be shipped. They can inspect the bag and send you photos. West coast is still open. They charge $7.50 to ship.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purse Nut said:


> Unfortunately there are no outlets in my area :-/


Purse Nut:  the Dooney outlets can ship, even if you live in another state.   Not all styles are shippable, and not all colors within a style are shippable.  And what can be shipped changes every month.   But if there is something you want it is worth a call and if that outlet doesn't have it,  but it is shippable,  they can tell you which outlet does have the bag.   Just be sure to ask about return policies (usually store credit only, except clearance which is final sale).  Also ask them to send you detail photos of the exact bag and check it over for defects and point them out to you.
Some outlets are easier to work with than others,  and calling during the week is much better than on a weekend.   Also know the Dooney style # so you can be sure you are talking about the same handbag.
I've had good luck working with Stephanie at the outlet in *******, CT and with Samantha A in the Seattle outlet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Purse Nut:  the Dooney outlets can ship, even if you live in another state.   Not all styles are shippable, and not all colors within a style are shippable.  And what can be shipped changes every month.   But if there is something you want it is worth a call and if that outlet doesn't have it,  but it is shippable,  they can tell you which outlet does have the bag.   Just be sure to ask about return policies (usually store credit only, except clearance which is final sale).  Also ask them to send you detail photos of the exact bag and check it over for defects and point them out to you.
> Some outlets are easier to work with than others,  and calling during the week is much better than on a weekend.   Also know the Dooney style # so you can be sure you are talking about the same handbag.
> I've had good luck working with Stephanie at the outlet in *******, CT and with Samantha A in the Seattle outlet.


I will also add that some outlets can ship a particular style and some cannot. Worth calling around if you don't get the answer you want. I know from experience.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I will also add that some outlets can ship a particular style and some cannot. Worth calling around if you don't get the answer you want. I know from experience.


*YD:*  I didn't know that.  Thanks for the info


----------



## Purse Nut

LJ & YD thanks very much for the info. I didn't know they would ship out of state. 
I'll try searching for outlet phone #'s online & see what I can find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll just pop in to say that I have never had any luck with outlets shipping fairly new styles, especially in the "basic" colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purse Nut said:


> LJ & YD thanks very much for the info. I didn't know they would ship out of state.
> I'll try searching for outlet phone #'s online & see what I can find.


On the Dooney website, at the bottom of the home page there is a link to locations.  All the outlets are listed, along with their phone #s.  Good luck.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I didn't realize there was a show today.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I did not know that either! Don't need a thing, but of course cannot look away


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did anyone stay up for the late-night show last night?    There was a new saffiano Shelby shopper and they debuted the new Florentine front-pocket satchel.   I watched part of the show but dozed off.      Here's the stuff that was shown...   http://www.qvc.com/ItemsRecentlyOnA...y+&+Bourke&selDate=2016-10-02&channelCode=QVC


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Did anyone stay up for the late-night show last night?    There was a new saffiano Shelby shopper and they debuted the new Florentine front-pocket satchel.   I watched part of the show but dozed off.      Here's the stuff that was shown...   http://www.qvc.com/ItemsRecentlyOnAirView?showType=ItemsRecentlyOnAir&storeId=10251&catalogId=10151&langId=-1&selectedShowTime=201610020100&selectedTimeZone=EST&pageView=gallery&selProdSort=&yesterdayShow=false&cm_sp=24Hr-_-LN-_-Dooney+&+Bourke&selDate=2016-10-02&channelCode=QVC



Mornin' Sarah!

I watched most of it on my DVR this morning. The pebble leather small sac must be old because I noticed it still has the leather key leash.  According to my DVR schedule there are two more show airing today; 1pm and 5pm PT.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> I watched most of it on my DVR this morning. The pebble leather small sac must be old because I noticed it still has the leather key leash.  According to my DVR schedule there are two more show airing today; 1pm and 5pm PT.


I was wondering where they dug up that small sac!!    I will probably be watching the shows later.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Attention MrsKC!! *  Q has all three Toscana Hobo colors "as is"!!!   $278.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *I was wondering where they dug up that small sac!! *   I will probably be watching the shows later.


 Me too!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> *Attention MrsKC!! *  Q has all three Toscana Hobo colors "as is"!!!   $278.


Thanks girl!! I have been Stalking them and put the Bordeaux in my cart this am. I am on the fence though....it is gorgeous, just can't decide if I am going to pull the trigger.
Again, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> *Attention MrsKC!! *  Q has all three Toscana Hobo colors "as is"!!!   $278.



They have had them for a couple days, no one seems to be buying.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> They have had them for a couple days, no one seems to be buying.



Well all the bordeaux is gone.....


----------



## Bobetta

Hey, Gals!!

Been forever. I've got lots of catching up to do. Lol.  Been having phone issues so I don't have the app on my phone. But watching the show now. Loving this new Small Flo Satchel style. I still love the classic but I'm a Florentine addict. Lol. It's so cute! But not about to drop 500 beans. I have a love/hate with the sporty strap but the body is too cute and the colored! <gasp>


----------



## Bobetta

And the last Dooney I got, is this Smooth Leather they're showing. I got it when it was the TSV. It's been a workhorse for me and I've used it almost every single day. Easy to carry and stuff. I have the Saddle." Has matched everything. Almost tempted to get another but don't need it. 
And this bag was actually a gift from a guy that turned out to be "not a keeper," but the Dooney has been!! Ha!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> And the last Dooney I got, is this Smooth Leather they're showing. I got it when it was the TSV. It's been a workhorse for me and I've used it almost every single day. Easy to carry and stuff. I have the Saddle." Has matched everything. Almost tempted to get another but don't need it.
> And this bag was actually a gift from a guy that turned out to be "not a keeper," but the Dooney has been!! Ha!


Hey, Bob!   Sorry to hear the guy didn't work out, but at least you got a gorgeous bag out of the deal!


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey, Bob!   Sorry to hear the guy didn't work out, but at least you got a gorgeous bag out of the deal!



Yessss! I agree. I've been loving this bag. And it's a gentle reminder of the good parts of what once was. Lol. Eh. It happens. Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Did anyone stay up for the late-night show last night?    There was a new saffiano Shelby shopper and they debuted the new Florentine front-pocket satchel.   I watched part of the show but dozed off.      Here's the stuff that was shown...   http://www.qvc.com/ItemsRecentlyOnA...y+&+Bourke&selDate=2016-10-02&channelCode=QVC



I tried but fell asleep. I watched the recording this morning and the one that's on now. That Bordeaux Shelby is stunning! Oh...it's gone.  Heaven knows I don't need another Bordeaux bag though. [emoji849]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> *Attention MrsKC!! *  Q has all three Toscana Hobo colors "as is"!!!   $278.



[emoji15] I gotta go check! Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Hey, Gals!!
> 
> Been forever. I've got lots of catching up to do. Lol.  Been having phone issues so I don't have the app on my phone. But watching the show now. Loving this new Small Flo Satchel style. I still love the classic but I'm a Florentine addict. Lol. It's so cute! But not about to drop 500 beans. I have a love/hate with the sporty strap but the body is too cute and the colored! <gasp>



Hi Bob!! Good to see you [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> And the last Dooney I got, is this Smooth Leather they're showing. I got it when it was the TSV. It's been a workhorse for me and I've used it almost every single day. Easy to carry and stuff. I have the Saddle." Has matched everything. Almost tempted to get another but don't need it.
> And this bag was actually a gift from a guy that turned out to be "not a keeper," but the Dooney has been!! Ha!



I remember when you got that bag. I'm sorry he wasn't a keeper but I'm glad the bag worked out so well. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## gm2amm

I'm wondering if the original Logo Lock is going to be discontinued. There are hardly any colors available, it's on sale, which it never is and it's been mostly MIA in the shows the past couple of months. I was hoping to pick up a Bordeaux one for the fall and winter but it doesn't look like it's going to happen now.


----------



## gm2amm

Bobetta said:


> And the last Dooney I got, is this Smooth Leather they're showing. I got it when it was the TSV. It's been a workhorse for me and I've used it almost every single day. Easy to carry and stuff. I have the Saddle." Has matched everything. Almost tempted to get another but don't need it.
> And this bag was actually a gift from a guy that turned out to be "not a keeper," but the Dooney has been!! Ha!



  I have that bag too, and I agree, it's an awesome bag. I love the soft leather. Sorry the guy didn't work out but what a great gift giver!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Anyone have any info on the next Dooney tsv in November? Sorry if it's been posted and I missed it


----------



## TaterTots

I just know there is going to be one but haven't seen anything about it yet.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

All I know is that it will be November 5th.


----------



## MrsKC

I am looking forward to seeing it. Usually they show the TSVs over and over in the subsequent Dooney shows. I don't think I have seen the last TSV at all (Toscana with the logo lock) or the one before that, which I think has two sets of handles...and I believe is already at ILD. They must have not done well. The smooth leather hobo seems to be doing very well  (I may add that one at some point ). Anyway,  looking forward to the Nov TSV. If anyone has the item number please share .


----------



## MiaBorsa

The Insider isn't out yet but should be any day now.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> The Insider isn't out yet but should be any day now.



MB, I knew you would have the scoop!!


----------



## momjules

568.00????? Geez I'll be pushed right out of dooney if these prices keep jumping up!!


----------



## momjules

Plus 14.22 shipping? 
Plus tax?? 
A-283091


----------



## momjules

Plus my hubby loves the strap!!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> 568.00????? Geez I'll be pushed right out of dooney if these prices keep jumping up!!



Yeah, pretty pricey, I agree. My thing is even if I splurged and got one....I would revert to something in pebbled  (cause that is what I seem to do) and probably not carry the Flo Toscana much.

I am loving the burnt orange in pebbled leather .


----------



## momjules

Yes.  Good show today 
The new colors are great 
Mauve? Love it!


----------



## momjules

Pebbled leather is less worrisome 
And I don't mind that leather at all


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Yes.  Good show today
> The new colors are great
> Mauve? Love it!



Loved the mauve too. Reminds me of a muted lilac.
I was good today and didn't buy any handbags . I did buy those gloves/mittens that the mitten portion folds back for texting and had the pocket for your phone.


----------



## momjules

The mittens were cute 
I thought of buying them for my daughter for Christmas. She likes to football tailgate so it gets cold sitting in a parking lot all day. 
I'll check them out again later. 
I didn't buy either as I already am paying for the smooth leather hobo in wine.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> The mittens were cute
> I thought of buying them for my daughter for Christmas. She likes to football tailgate so it gets cold sitting in a parking lot all day.
> I'll check them out again later.
> I didn't buy either as I already am paying for the smooth leather hobo in wine.



I love your smooth leather hobo and I would like one as well.  I saw a lady with the fushia one at the grocery and it was stunning. 
I am sure you love yours. 
I think I would carry that one alot if I had one.
How much do you use yours?


----------



## momjules

I'm sorry. We went out to dinner. 
I got the fushia one which I used most of the spring and summer. I even used the wallet as a wallet. 
I like big bags as I get flustered on the checkout line if I can't find things. This bag has plenty of room 
The fushia was a tsv. Then last month I ordered the wine. I love them. 
I also ordered the Sloan hobo with the braided strap in mushroom. I like that bag as it's the same other than the different strap. It was 149.00 on sale at Qvc.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> I'm sorry. We went out to dinner.
> I got the fushia one which I used most of the spring and summer. I even used the wallet as a wallet.
> I like big bags as I get flustered on the checkout line if I can't find things. This bag has plenty of room
> The fushia was a tsv. Then last month I ordered the wine. I love them.
> I also ordered the Sloan hobo with the braided strap in mushroom. I like that bag as it's the same other than the different strap. It was 149.00 on sale at Qvc.



Hope you had a nice dinner .
I would like taupe and fushia in that bag. We'll see .


----------



## Princessduck

There is a suede satchel that has a one day only price on QVC.....


----------



## TaterTots

DANG!!! I've missed the show!!! 

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Princessduck

I did not get it because I really like handles and not a huge cross body fan.  It is pretty though!  I did pick up a couple of the logo locks that are marked down......


----------



## robtee

Dooney TSV  on QVC


----------



## swags

I am not loving the contrast colors on the tsv.
I do love the ginger color on the Toscana flos. It reminds me of a shade Coach did 10 years ago called whiskey. I wish these weren't so pricey though, looking at over 600 for the larger pocket satchel after shipping and tax!


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> I am not loving the contrast colors on the tsv.
> I do love the ginger color on the Toscana flos. It reminds me of a shade Coach did 10 years ago called whiskey. I wish these weren't so pricey though, looking at over 600 for the larger pocket satchel after shipping and tax!



I just saw a video done on YouTube for pocket satchel. She mentioned that lord & Taylor had it marked $180 off for $418. I added it to my cart and the discount came off. That's a pretty good sale but I'm banned right now. 
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...orentine-toscana-front-pocket-leather-satchel


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

The Toscana crossbody hobo is so pretty! I wish it was adjustable to go shoulder also, I would buy that for sure.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> The Toscana crossbody hobo is so pretty! I wish it was adjustable to go shoulder also, I would buy that for sure.



I was thinking that strap could be adjusted for a normal shoulder drop? You don't think it goes shorter than the crossbody length?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

They did not say that, I may have to rewind now ... LOL


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> They did not say that, I may have to rewind now ... LOL



I think I would like this one in the smaller version that is on Dooney.com.  Maybe there will be a sale before Christmas, I believe there usually is.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I bet you're right, I will wait a little longer. Now lusting over the small sloan hobo in Navy


----------



## brae

The Carrington pouches with the gift box actually makes me feel the holiday feeling! I like the plaid.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Those little pouches are DARLING!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> The Toscana crossbody hobo is so pretty! I wish it was adjustable to go shoulder also, I would buy that for sure.


I have the Toscana small saddle crossbody and the strap does adjust to a shoulder.  It is a struggle but it can be done.  The leather loops are sooooo tight against the strap.  

I like the crossbody hobo, too.  Which color are you eyeing?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

LifeIsDucky said:


> I have the Toscana small saddle crossbody and the strap does adjust to a shoulder.  It is a struggle but it can be done.  The leather loops are sooooo tight against the strap.
> 
> I like the crossbody hobo, too.  Which color are you eyeing?


Not sure, I seem to be in a blue mood tonight, but the natural and bordeaux are both gorgeous. I think I need to do a trade in for my next Toscana bag. I have more candidates than $$$


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, I got sucked into the "Easy Pay" vortex and ordered the Toscana Small Saddlebag in espresso.   I was also planning to send a trade in to purchase but we see how that worked out.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I got sucked into the "Easy Pay" vortex and ordered the Toscana Small Saddlebag in espresso.   I was also planning to send a trade in to purchase but we see how that worked out.



It is gorgeous and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i watched last night (didn't buy), but liked the Leather Foldover Zip Crossbody. does anyone know if thee DB color Amethyst is a bright/ultraviolet purple or is it a darker shade in real life?? i have a purple DB wallet, but my wallet looks to be Plum, i think


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I got sucked into the "Easy Pay" vortex and ordered the Toscana Small Saddlebag in espresso.   I was also planning to send a trade in to purchase but we see how that worked out.


Oooh, SO excited to see your bag and the espresso is beautiful!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I ordered the clearance small sloan in Navy and a cute little pouch. Almost made it out, but at 11:00 I was weak 

Oh and a yoga wheel .. LOL 

I blame this all on election stress


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> It is gorgeous and I can't wait to see it!





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Oooh, SO excited to see your bag and the espresso is beautiful!


    Well, I snapped out of it and canceled my orders.   Common sense prevailed for once.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I snapped out of it and canceled my orders.   Common sense prevailed for once.



I was thinking that might happen .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I was thinking that might happen .


----------



## YankeeDooney

They're on now. 1-3 am est


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I recorded the show to watch later.  Anything interesting to look for?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I recorded the show to watch later.  Anything interesting to look for?


I missed the first 1/2 hour but turned it on when the showed the small Flo satchel. I still love that navy, but all the colors looked lovely. Funny the bag looked smaller to me for some reason. But I have noticed that since I now have the medium Flo's and then I pull out a small from the dustbag, they look very small to me. So weird.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I recorded the show to watch later.  Anything interesting to look for?



Hi LJ!  (And anyone recording tomorrow morning's Dooney show.)
Check your cable's program guide to make sure it's the same as QVC's program guide.  On Xfinity, the show is scheduled to tape from 3am-5am PT, but QVC's program guide shows 5am-7am PT.  QVC must have changed times.  Make sure the correct show records.  I'm going to have to record Sundays With Carolyn & Dan to make sure I have the Dooney show when I wake up tomorrow morning.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!  (And anyone recording tomorrow morning's Dooney show.)
> Check your cable's program guide to make sure it's the same as QVC's program guide.  On Xfinity, the show is scheduled to tape from 3am-5am PT, but QVC's program guide shows 5am-7am PT.  QVC must have changed times.  Make sure the correct show records.  I'm going to have to record Sundays With Carolyn & Dan to make sure I have the Dooney show when I wake up tomorrow morning.


Thanks.


----------



## MrsKC

Some really pretty bags this am. AND the smooth leather hobo I ordered 3 weeks ago is on sale. I called and got a price adjustment!  Woo hoo! $55 credit coming back. 
I also want the fushia ......this would be the time to get it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks.



 I just realized the QVC program guide on my laptop was set on QVC *PLUS*, which is why the programming was off from the Xfinity guide.  I was checking this morning and Sunday was still different.  QVC's guide shows there's a Dooney show on right now and I'm watching QVC on TV and Carolyn and Dan are on.  I clicked "Watch Live TV" to see what would happen and that's when I realized I was on the QVC Plus guide.

I'm sorry if I confused anyone!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Some really pretty bags this am. AND the smooth leather hobo I ordered 3 weeks ago is on sale. I called and got a price adjustment!  Woo hoo! $55 credit coming back.
> I also want the fushia ......this would be the time to get it.



Mornin' KC!

Yes, some of the bags were really pretty.  I love the Toscana side zip satchel in red, of course!  Congrats on getting the price adjustment! That's great news!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Some really pretty bags this am. AND the smooth leather hobo I ordered 3 weeks ago is on sale. I called and got a price adjustment!  Woo hoo! $55 credit coming back.
> I also want the fushia ......this would be the time to get it.


Great catch.  I'm sure you will enjoy the handbag even more now that you got a price adjustment.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Who's watching?   That croco tote is a beaut.


----------



## momjules

Hi! I'm watching! The smooth hobo is comng my way for the third time! This time in natural.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi! I'm watching! The smooth hobo is comng my way for the third time! This time in natural.


Woot!   That is a great bag, MJ!   I love the natural.


----------



## momjules

Yup! I have the fusthia and wine! I even use the wallet!


----------



## MrsKC

The ODO croco should bag was in my cart, but I came to my senses. I have a black and cognac tassel tote and I think this is too similar. 
It is a pretty bag!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Hi! I'm watching! The smooth hobo is comng my way for the third time! This time in natural.



Gorgeous and I think I need another one too!  Yay for you!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Who's watching?   That croco tote is a beaut.



I agree and cute little wristlet!


----------



## momjules

The bag is very comfy to carry. Yes, it has weight, but they all do.


----------



## momjules

Croco bag was a head turner!


----------



## momjules

I'm watching the show and they keep saying the bags with accessories is three gifts. I wouldn't split the set up. Has anyone done this?


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> I'm watching the show and they keep saying the bags with accessories is three gifts. I wouldn't split the set up. Has anyone done this?



I have never done it either. Maybe some do....but I think it's a sales ploy.


----------



## momjules

Yes why would you separate the set? I never would. 
The croco looks like the Lilliana which I have in brown t' Moro


----------



## momjules

The broadeaux has to stop! My favorite color!


----------



## MrsKC

Ok the sale on the smooth leather hobo is today only. I have to decide on a color......


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> The ODO croco should bag was in my cart, but I came to my senses. I have a black and cognac tassel tote and I think this is too similar.
> It is a pretty bag!


Oh how I wanted that Croco Briana bag in Bordeaux but I too came to my senses. I wonder if they are a Q exclusive?


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh how I wanted that Croco Briana bag in Bordeaux but I too came to my senses. I wonder if they are a Q exclusive?



Gorgeous bag! I know,  I don't think we have seen it anyway and coming with an accessory makes you wonder if it is a q exclusive.


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> Ok the sale on the smooth leather hobo is today only. I have to decide on a color......



I bought the smooth hobo in February. I thought I was a idiot buying the pink one. Once spring and summer came I loved these bag
I'm a. If bag girl. I get anxious in the store when I can't find what I need.with this bag I have room.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> I bought the smooth hobo in February. I thought I was a idiot buying the pink one. Once spring and summer came I loved these bag
> I'm a. If bag girl. I get anxious in the store when I can't find what I need.with this bag I have room.



If I pull the trigger it will be fushia. Gosh....storage issues. 

I know you love yours and I completely get it. I love the way this bag carries. I think it is the most comfortable shoulder bag I have.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> If I pull the trigger it will be fushia. Gosh....storage issues.
> 
> I know you love yours and I completely get it. I love the way this bag carries. I think it is the most comfortable shoulder bag I have.



 Just popping in with that little push you may need .. Remember this particular bag stores completely flat   Takes up almost no room at all   That is a great price, I just bought two of the sloan hobos or I would choose another color in this too. It is a great everyday bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

That croco Briana reminded me of the Croco Embossed Tassel Tote that was a TSV back in 2011.   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...sel-Bag-with-Accessories.product.A210993.html


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> That croco Briana reminded me of the Croco Embossed Tassel Tote that was a TSV back in 2011.   http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...sel-Bag-with-Accessories.product.A210993.html



Me too,  that's why I didn't get it.....I have two Tassel Totes.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Just popping in with that little push you may need .. Remember this particular bag stores completely flat   Takes up almost no room at all   That is a great price, I just bought two of the sloan hobos or I would choose another color in this too. It is a great everyday bag.



I didn't do it. I know it came flat, but will I really store it that way? Not sure. 
Enjoy your new Sloans.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

In the background by the sewing machine there was a ladder shelf.  On the top was the florentine Toscana hobo Crossbody.  Was this presented the weekend of the November TSV?  I do not see it on Q's website but it is right there on the ladder!  I love that one.  It has a zipper and is more east/ west than the front zip Crossbody.


----------



## Princessduck

LifeIsDucky said:


> In the background by the sewing machine there was a ladder shelf.  On the top was the florentine Toscana hobo Crossbody.  Was this presented the weekend of the November TSV?  I do not see it on Q's website but it is right there on the ladder!  I love that one.  It has a zipper and is more east/ west than the front zip Crossbody.


This one?  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...nt-Zip-Crossbody.product.A283090.html?sc=SRCH


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Princessduck said:


> This one?  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Florentine-Toscana-Front-Zip-Crossbody.product.A283090.html?sc=SRCH


Thanks for checking.  Actually it is this one:

*ALTERNATE VIEWS*


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> Thanks for checking.  Actually it is this one:
> 
> *ALTERNATE VIEWS*



I really like that one!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MrsKC said:


> I really like that one!


It comes in two sizes - large and regular.  I think the regular would be fine for me.  But I need easy pay or a great deal.   Also love the new camera case:


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> It comes in two sizes - large and regular.  I think the regular would be fine for me.  But I need easy pay or a great deal.   Also love the new camera case:



25% off on the Dooney site!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I noticed on QVC's set where they are announcing the "120 Hours of deals" or whatever , there is a Dooney bag that looks very much like the old "Nina" style.    I am wondering if that is going to be one of their special deals this weekend, but I can't find it on the Q website.       I always liked the Nina and I still have one in the red tartan plaid.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I noticed on QVC's set where they are announcing the "120 Hours of deals" or whatever , there is a Dooney bag that looks very much like the old "Nina" style.    I am wondering if that is going to be one of their special deals this weekend, but I can't find it on the Q website.       I always liked the Nina and I still have one in the red tartan plaid.



I'll have to look.....I have an olive suede Nina that I love.  The bag really carries well. 
I remember your plaid one, it's so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I'll have to look.....I have an olive suede Nina that I love.  The bag really carries well.
> I remember your plaid one, it's so pretty!


I tried to do a screen capture.   You can see the bag on the right side back wall behind the host...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I tried to do a screen capture.   You can see the bag on the right side back wall behind the host...
> View attachment 3531686



That's a great shot and it looks just like the Nina.  Gosh, I really need to behave. ...but that is a great bag! 
Let us know if you come across the item number. .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> I tried to do a screen capture.   You can see the bag on the right side back wall behind the host...
> View attachment 3531686



I saw this too, and it had me wondering also. Is it possible that they just have an old Nina hanging around and decided to use it for display?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I saw this too, and it had me wondering also. Is it possible that they just have an old Nina hanging around and decided to use it for display?


It wouldn't be the first time!!


----------



## Princessduck

It is a saffiano Nina....http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Saffiano-Large-Nina-Shoulder-Bag.product.A286290.html?sc=PRODFEED


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's on now!


----------



## MrsKC

Princessduck said:


> It is a saffiano Nina....http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Saffiano-Large-Nina-Shoulder-Bag.product.A286290.html?sc=PRODFEED



Thank you!  Good price too! 
If this was in a leather that was more pliable I might try the bordeaux. I am afraid the strap drop will be to short, since I don't think you will get much additional slouch.
It is very pretty though!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> It's on now!



Yay! ! Watching!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I love the look, and it's only 1 lb 7 oz.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I love the look, and it's only 1 lb 7 oz.



Now that I see it.....thinking. ...


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Now that I see it.....thinking. ...



Oh good grief I bought the bordeaux.  Once I saw it, I couldn't resist.  Strap drop is adjustable.  That color is gorgeous! 
I have bought 3 bags in a month, Omgosh! 
I cannot succumb to the 12 DOD!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh good grief I bought the bordeaux.  Once I saw it, I couldn't resist.  Strap drop is adjustable.  That color is gorgeous!
> I have bought 3 bags in a month, Omgosh!
> I cannot succumb to the 12 DOD!


LOL!   I have the natural and the bordeaux in my cart...   thinking, thinking....


----------



## Princessduck

I bought the terra-cotta!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I eliminated the bordeaux since I recently bought the Coach Tyler in oxblood.   I wish it came in navy.   Argh.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL!   I have the natural and the bordeaux in my cart...   thinking, thinking....



A girls gotta do.....well you know.  
I figured I'll send her back if she doesn't work.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yay!   That is a gorgeous color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> A girls gotta do.....well you know.
> I figured I'll send her back if she doesn't work.


Exactly!   I wish they would get the video up.  Someone came to my door just as they were showing the bag, dang.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Exactly!   I wish they would get the video up.  Someone came to my door just as they were showing the bag, dang.



I know, I would like to watch the video too....
I am surprised how taken I am with the bordeaux.  I feel like I even like this better than the Toscana I ordered Friday. ...hmm. I need to see and feel that one. 
Let us know what you decide.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I know, I would like to watch the video too....
> I am surprised how taken I am with the bordeaux.  I feel like I even like this better than the Toscana I ordered Friday. ...hmm. I need to see and feel that one.
> Let us know what you decide.


Honestly, the bordeaux would have been my first choice, too.   But is is just too similar to the Coach tote I recently bought.


----------



## momjules

Oh I didn't know!! Wah!! Wah!! Does anyone think it will be on again??


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Oh I didn't know!! Wah!! Wah!! Does anyone think it will be on again??



Well it wasn't a Dooney show but a gift show, I think.  Hopefully the video will be up soon and you can watch it!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I saw it also!  I have a bordeaux in my cart   I already have a saffiano bordeaux zip zip, so probably won't buy this one, but I wanted the opportunity to think about it. 
I love how this leather shows off the colors. I am surprised that they brought back the Nina in any leather, but clearly it is/was popular.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I saw it also!  I have a bordeaux in my cart   I already have a saffiano bordeaux zip zip, so probably won't buy this one, but I wanted the opportunity to think about it.
> I love how this leather shows off the colors. I am surprised that they brought back the Nina in any leather, but clearly it is/was popular.



I have a pebbled zip zip in bordeaux,  but no shoulder bag in that color. I am really glad I did not get that Buckley! Thanks for helping talk me out of it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Oh I didn't know!! Wah!! Wah!! Does anyone think it will be on again??


Probably during the 4-hour "gifts" show tonight.


----------



## momjules

Thank you! I'm taping the whole night now.


----------



## Bestbagyet

momjules said:


> Thank you! I'm taping the whole night now.



You can view the segment on youtube.


----------



## MrsKC

Bestbagyet said:


> You can view the segment on youtube.




Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bestbagyet

MrsKC said:


> Thanks for posting!



You are welcome!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bestbagyet said:


> You can view the segment on youtube.



The Bordeaux is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I have snapped out of it and canceled my order.       I have the Toscana side-zip in natural coming later this week so I need to get a grip.      I can't wait to see everyone's Nina reveals.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have snapped out of it and canceled my order.       I have the Toscana side-zip in natural coming later this week so I need to get a grip.      I can't wait to see everyone's Nina reveals.



EXACTLY why I didn't order. Honestly sometimes I think I need a babysitter   or for someone to limit my screen time LOL


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> I have a pebbled zip zip in bordeaux,  but no shoulder bag in that color. I am really glad I did not get that Buckley! Thanks for helping talk me out of it!



You're welcome   If you ever want to inspect mine, Ill meet you somewhere around here . I am sure she would like to know there is life outside of my closet


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I have snapped out of it and canceled my order.       I have the Toscana side-zip in natural coming later this week so I need to get a grip.      I can't wait to see everyone's Nina reveals.



Way to show restraint! ! I'll let you know. .....


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> You're welcome   If you ever want to inspect mine, Ill meet you somewhere around here . I am sure she would like to know there is life outside of my closet



We need to get her out of your closet and treat her to coffee!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> We need to get her out of your closet and treat her to coffee!



YES!  Sounds like something she would like


----------



## Twoboyz

I completely missed this but I love it. I'm going to go watch the video. I can't wait to see this one and the natural side zip Toscana. That one is high on my wish list.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I completely missed this but I love it. I'm going to go watch the video. I can't wait to see this one and the natural side zip Toscana. That one is high on my wish list.



I decided to cancel my order today.  I love the Nina silhouette and would love something in bordeaux,  including bordeaux saffiano.  But I just think Nina should be able to slouch. ...my Nina is suede, and I want the same pliability.  So....turns out I was still able to cancel. Yeah, crazy....I know.
Hope you get your Toscana soon!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I think we all went a little crazy for Nina since we haven't seen her for so long, Good thing we all have other bags to look forward to.


----------



## MrsKC

2 hr show just started.


----------



## momjules

I'd rather have another brenna than this odo bag


----------



## momjules

What a shame it's so small


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> What a shame it's so small



Love the mauve Barlow and zip zip.  But not buying. ...


----------



## MrsKC

There is Ms. Nina again. ....lovely....


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

The mauve color is just so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm bummed my DVR didn't pick up on this.  At least I can catch the last hour. Here are more shows on Sunday.
I think the mauve is so pretty too.


----------



## MrsKC

We love mauve and.....Ruby is on and showing off !! RN, are you watching?


----------



## aerinha

I really like the saffiano barlow.  Black or amethyst?


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I really like the saffiano barlow.  Black or amethyst?



I must have missed that one. I'm going to watch the QVC Plus showing in a little bit.


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> I must have missed that one. I'm going to watch the QVC Plus showing in a little bit.


It is a one day only.  The page loaded with it in amethyst but then I watched the video and saw the black.  Can't decide and should buy neither.  Nail biter


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm bummed my DVR didn't pick up on this.  At least I can catch the last hour. Here are more shows on Sunday.
> I think the mauve is so pretty too.



I had that same problem with the last 3 Dooney shows.  None of the series taped on my DVR at home, and I had to set up one time recordings at my sister's. (Since I was here during the last weekend of Dooney.) And today's show was not showing as scheduled this morning so I had to set up a one time recording before I went out.  It did tape and I'm watching it now.



MrsKC said:


> We love mauve and.....Ruby is on and showing off !! RN, are you watching?


I had to fast forward to the presentation because I couldn't wait to see her!   She was showing off! I really do love the whole Toscana line!


----------



## MrsKC

There are two shows on Sunday (tomorrow ).


----------



## MrsKC

Show this am and this afternoon.


----------



## momjules

Hi! I broke down and bought a282395 
I'm going for my heart procedure tomorrow and I feel I deserve it even if I shouldn't spend the money.Its not too much more than the outlet.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Hi! I broke down and bought a282395
> I'm going for my heart procedure tomorrow and I feel I deserve it even if I shouldn't spend the money.Its not too much more than the outlet.



Hi MJ, that is gorgeous and I was tempted by the bordeaux. 
Will be praying for you as you have your procedure tomorrow. .


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> Hi MJ, that is gorgeous and I was tempted by the bordeaux.
> Will be praying for you as you have your procedure tomorrow. .



Thank you so much! I'm getting nervous so your prayers will help me.


----------



## momjules

I bought the Bordeaux.   They are sold out!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Thank you so much! I'm getting nervous so your prayers will help me.



.


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Hi! I broke down and bought a282395
> I'm going for my heart procedure tomorrow and I feel I deserve it even if I shouldn't spend the money.Its not too much more than the outlet.



You're in my prayers.


----------



## momjules

RuedeNesle said:


> You're in my prayers.



Thank you so much! It means a lot to me!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Hi! I broke down and bought a282395
> I'm going for my heart procedure tomorrow and I feel I deserve it even if I shouldn't spend the money.Its not too much more than the outlet.



I'll be praying for you MJ. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]. I have to check out what you got. [emoji4]. Oh it's the done buckle Flo Satchel at a one day only! Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## momjules

Twoboyz said:


> I'll be praying for you MJ. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]. I have to check out what you got. [emoji4]



Thank you so much! Your prayers mean a lot!


----------



## momjules

I'm Hopi g this bag isn't to small! My husband also liked the elephant, so now I'm wondering which wY to go.


----------



## Twoboyz

Of course I had my DVR set but we are getting our first snow so the satellite has been out all afternoon. I missed the first hour and now I'm watching on YouTube QVC live.


----------



## momjules

I'm sorry about the typing. I've got no excuse.


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Thank you so much! Your prayers mean a lot!



[emoji4]



momjules said:


> I'm Hopi g this bag isn't to small! My husband also liked the elephant, so now I'm wondering which wY to go.



I know it's a hard choice. I liked elephant, black, navy, and Bordeaux. [emoji51] I think the first model was more of a large bag. This one seems more of a true medium.  I hope it works for you.


----------



## momjules

I know they downsized this bag. The first one was bigger but i'm wondering how much smaller this new model is. 
I will be checking the tape later.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Hi! I broke down and bought a282395
> I'm going for my heart procedure tomorrow and I feel I deserve it even if I shouldn't spend the money.Its not too much more than the outlet.


*MJ:*  good luck tomorrow.  Hope everything goes smoothly and you back in the swing of things before your new handbag arrives.  I'm obsessed with Dooney Bordeaux... in every leather and collection.


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ:*  good luck tomorrow.  Hope everything goes smoothly and you back in the swing of things before your new handbag arrives.  I'm obsessed with Dooney Bordeaux... in every leather and collection.



Thank you so much for your kind words! I appreciate it!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> I know they downsized this bag. The first one was bigger but i'm wondering how much smaller this new model is.
> I will be checking the tape later.



I think you got an amazing deal. I watched the previous video and it was $379. You saved over $100. That's a great deal for the q.


----------



## momjules

It's New Year's Eve and yes I'm just watching dooney. It's getting crazy that Qvc doesn't realize how much cheaper you can get these  bags for at a sale.


----------



## dexter123

Got this from QVC. Gotta love Dooneys!


----------



## momjules

Christmas season bag right?


----------



## dexter123

momjules said:


> Christmas season bag right?


yep! i love it.  Love their patent leathers too!

these are super nice dooneys too.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262786969981?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.qvc.com/"As-Is"-Dooney-&...p-Zip-Satchel.product.A257583.html?sc=NAVLIST


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dexter123 said:


> Got this from QVC. Gotta love Dooneys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562180


Enjoy your new Dooney.  Love the plaid.


----------



## momjules

Well I made it through the show with a no-buy!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Me too. I just watched the recorded shows on my DVR. I keep getting tempted by the smooth leather hobo in the taupe, but I know it's too big a bag for me.


----------



## momjules

I have the smooth leather hobo in three colors. I love it! I even use the wallet as a wallet


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> I have the smooth leather hobo in three colors. I love it! I even use the wallet as a wallet



I remember seeing your picture. So gorgeous! That's another thing that I really like. I think the wallet would be perfect for me. I'm starting to like bigger wallets. I'm thinking of A's is though some DooneyAddict615 has had good luck with two as is purchases. They both came with the accessory, but I know that's hit or miss.


----------



## momjules

I have had good luck with as is too.
This is a bad month for as is as the Christmas returns are coming back.


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> I have had good luck with as is too.
> This is a bad month for as is as the Christmas returns are coming back.



That's a good point. I'm still on my no buy so I'll probably hold off. Thanks!


----------



## Bobetta

Pretty Dooneys today. And all on Easy Pay. I've recently stocked up. So staying strong. Lol. But nice styles. I see they have a new overnight bag but I think the one I bought last month is good. The new one that aired today is smaller. Although I see online that QVC has a bigger version of the one I bought and lays flat! Grrgh. Here is a pic of my weekend bag unopened. Need to get an updated pic.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Pretty Dooneys today. And all on Easy Pay. I've recently stocked up. So staying strong. Lol. But nice styles. I see they have a new overnight bag but I think the one I bought last month is good. The new one that aired today is smaller. Although I see online that QVC has a bigger version of the one I bought and lays flat! Grrgh. Here is a pic of my weekend bag unopened. Need to get an updated pic.



It looks like a great size. I was checking out the one on the shows this weekend and it looks nice too, but I think it might be too small. I am in need of a good travel bag. I'm hoping these make it to the outlets. They look really nice and durable.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> It looks like a great size. I was checking out the one on the shows this weekend and it looks nice too, but I think it might be too small. I am in need of a good travel bag. I'm hoping these make it to the outlets. They look really nice and durable.


Hi! Yeah, I ended up keeping it. It's still wrapped up. Lol. But it looks sooo well made. And I needed a classy overnight bag. It's a good size too.


----------



## Bobetta

Ugh. I've been watching Dooney on and off all day and night. And this Toscana Satchel One Day Only has me wishing. But I'm on lockdown. I cannot buy!! Lol. Love Ginger. And they aired a new bag style too. Loving the interior leather and silver hardware. 
I'm also a huge fan of the Smooth Leather Hobo. Those fun colors are tempting. Besides my Flo Satchels, it's my fave. 
And if I did the TSV, I would've went for the white. I don't have any stark white Dooney bags. But I will not buy!! Lol. Did anyone get any goodies??


----------



## MK Girlie

I loved the TSV!  I wanted the new purple color that sold out .


----------



## swags

Bobetta said:


> Ugh. I've been watching Dooney on and off all day and night. And this Toscana Satchel One Day Only has me wishing. But I'm on lockdown. I cannot buy!! Lol. Love Ginger. And they aired a new bag style too. Loving the interior leather and silver hardware.
> I'm also a huge fan of the Smooth Leather Hobo. Those fun colors are tempting. Besides my Flo Satchels, it's my fave.
> And if I did the TSV, I would've went for the white. I don't have any stark white Dooney bags. But I will not buy!! Lol. Did anyone get any goodies??


I'm thinking this Toscana might be worth it.  I also was looking twice at the smooth leather bright sale colors.


----------



## swags

Update, I just ordered the Toscana satchel in ginger. I hope its a keeper.


----------



## momjules

I thought that toscana satchel was great too.


----------



## swags

I canceled my order. I like the bag but not its still kind of pricey. I got caught up in the excitement.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I canceled my order. I like the bag but not its still kind of pricey. I got caught up in the excitement.


Keep checking ILD.  They run sales and I think the Toscana satchel was 50% off a few weeks ago.  Not anymore.  But.... who knows what the next sale will bring.
I fell in love with the bone color.  Impractical,  but so elegant.


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> Keep checking ILD.  They run sales and I think the Toscana satchel was 50% off a few weeks ago.  Not anymore.  But.... who knows what the next sale will bring.
> I fell in love with the bone color.  Impractical,  but so elegant.


I will. I watched Mrs. Q's review on youtube. She had some good points about the detachable strap being fabric and the feet were not metal. Sue can call the strap sporty all she wants, its still a cheaper option than the leather detachable straps. The bag would have been cute with some different strap options like a lot of designers are offering right now.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ugh. I've been watching Dooney on and off all day and night. And this Toscana Satchel One Day Only has me wishing. But I'm on lockdown. I cannot buy!! Lol. Love Ginger. And they aired a new bag style too. Loving the interior leather and silver hardware.
> I'm also a huge fan of the Smooth Leather Hobo. Those fun colors are tempting. Besides my Flo Satchels, it's my fave.
> And if I did the TSV, I would've went for the white. I don't have any stark white Dooney bags. But I will not buy!! Lol. Did anyone get any goodies??



I really love the Toscana Satchel after seeing on the show. I actually really like the strap. I like that it's nice and wide and it gives the bag a substantial look. I like the combination of textures and colors. I was kicking myself for not getting it at the huge sale price ILD had awhile back. If they have it again I might have to break my no buy and make the purchase. 

I also liked the TSV in white, but I have a tote that looks very similar so I just couldn't justify it. 

The smooth leather hobo is on my radar too. I like the geranium and also the taupe. What's holding me back is I think it's too big for me.


----------



## swags

I want to see the florentine logo lock, its on the site but no picture and no video. I did see it on dooney but am interested in the presentation.


----------



## aerinha

swags said:


> I want to see the florentine logo lock, its on the site but no picture and no video. I did see it on dooney but am interested in the presentation.


Me too.  It looks so nice on Dooney.


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> I want to see the florentine logo lock, its on the site but no picture and no video. I did see it on dooney but am interested in the presentation.





aerinha said:


> Me too.  It looks so nice on Dooney.



I have one on the way in red. I took advantage of the 20% off on the Dooney site to try it out. I'm hoping it's love....


----------



## momjules

Hi ladies!! Quick question: which is bigger- the Olivia or the Kendra?


----------



## swags

keishapie1973 said:


> I have one on the way in red. I took advantage of the 20% off on the Dooney site to try it out. I'm hoping it's love....


I love red, look forward to your reveal.


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> I love red, look forward to your reveal.



Thanks. I just realized I ordered the florentine logo lock tote. I'm excited to receive it....[emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Hi ladies!! Quick question: which is bigger- the Olivia or the Kendra?



Hi Jules, 

The Kendra is a little bigger. Here are the measurements from Dooney.com 
H 8.5" x W 7" x L 12.75" 

I measured my Olivia and here are the measurements. 
H 7.5" x W 7" x 12"


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks. I just realized I ordered the florentine logo lock tote. I'm excited to receive it....[emoji7]



I can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts. It looks so nice on the site.


----------



## momjules

Thanks twoboyz!   I really want a red bag so I'll wait for the outlets too


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> I love red, look forward to your reveal.





Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts. It looks so nice on the site.



Thanks!!! I'll post a reveal as soon as she gets here....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Q2 big deal of the day is a pebbled leather Sara for $259.68
Sara is an older style they have brought back.... an oldie but goodie.
The size of this one seems to be for a larger version.


----------



## swags

I was hoping to see a video on the florentine logo lock hobo but I guess they didn't include it yesterday on the show?


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> Q2 big deal of the day is a pebbled leather Sara for $259.68
> Sara is an older style they have brought back.... an oldie but goodie.
> The size of this one seems to be for a larger version.


I like it in the pics! Both the black and white are striking with the tan trim.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Q2 big deal of the day is a pebbled leather Sara for $259.68
> *Sara is an older style they have brought back.... an oldie but goodie.*
> The size of this one seems to be for a larger version.


Hi LJ!
I watched Q2 online yesterday since it's not available on Xfinity in my area. Gabrielle kept saying how excited they were that the Deal of the Day was a never before seen style, and how happy they were to make this new style the first D/D. They debuted a saffiano Sara last month, not to mention what you said about this being an oldie but goodie. I sometimes wish Sue would fact check the host. I know she doesn't want to call them out on TV but I know there's a nice way to say, we're reintroducing this style.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> I watched Q2 online yesterday since it's not available on Xfinity in my area. Gabrielle kept saying how excited they were that the Deal of the Day was a never before seen style, and how happy they were to make this new style the first D/D. They debuted a saffiano Sara last month, not to mention what you said about this being an oldie but goodie. I sometimes wish Sue would fact check the host. I know she doesn't want to call them out on TV but I know there's a nice way to say, we're reintroducing this style.


RN:  I don't remember if the Sara was ever offered on Q before.  I bought a smaller version in croco at the Dooney retail boutique and a large version in ostrich at the outlet,  some years ago.  I know the saffiano version is new.   I don't remember if there was ever a pebbled leather version before.   The style isn't new,  but the pebbled leather version may be.... or maybe the size is just new.... or maybe it's new to Q.  I don't know how much of what goes on in the rest of the Dooney market Sue is involved with.  Dooney does quite a number of 'exclusives' for large customers.... Dillards, Macys, Q.  They may not be 'visible' elsewhere in the company.  Remember Dooney is a private company and we don't know much about it's internal workings.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  I don't remember if the Sara was ever offered on Q before.  I bought a smaller version in croco at the Dooney retail boutique and a large version in ostrich at the outlet,  some years ago.  I know the saffiano version is new.   I don't remember if there was ever a pebbled leather version before.   The style isn't new,  but the pebbled leather version may be.... or maybe the size is just new.... or maybe it's new to Q.  I don't know how much of what goes on in the rest of the Dooney market Sue is involved with.  Dooney does quite a number of 'exclusives' for large customers.... Dillards, Macys, Q.  They may not be 'visible' elsewhere in the company.  Remember Dooney is a private company and we don't know much about it's internal workings.


Good point LJ!
I don't think I know anything about Dooney's internal workings.  Maybe I took it too literally. When they were selling the pebble leather zip zip and debuted the croco and saffiano zip zip. They didn't introduce them as new styles, just new types of leather. When she kept saying never before seen "style" I'm picturing other leather versions. I think things like this sometimes cause people to question the authenticity of a bag if they're saying the style is new and you're seeing older versions on ebay.


----------



## swags

I saw the florentine logo lock hobo presentation. I ordered it in natural. I hope the one I get is as stunning as the one in the video.


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I saw the florentine logo lock hobo presentation. I ordered it in natural. I hope the one I get is as stunning as the one in the video.



I'm watching the recording of the presentation now. It's gorgeous! The new version of the logo lock with brushed gold and white is a nice new touch and is consistent with the Florentine  collection. I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I saw the florentine logo lock hobo presentation. I ordered it in natural. I hope the one I get is as stunning as the one in the video.


It's a beautiful  handbag.  congratulations.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Good point LJ!
> I don't think I know anything about Dooney's internal workings.  Maybe I took it too literally. When they were selling the pebble leather zip zip and debuted the croco and saffiano zip zip. They didn't introduce them as new styles, just new types of leather. When she kept saying never before seen "style" I'm picturing other leather versions. I think things like this sometimes cause people to question the authenticity of a bag if they're saying the style is new and you're seeing older versions on ebay.


True.  And they mis-speak about lots of things.  It affects their credibility and it's so unnecessary.


----------



## keishapie1973

I just saw the presentation. It's gorgeous....


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> I saw the florentine logo lock hobo presentation. I ordered it in natural. I hope the one I get is as stunning as the one in the video.



Forgot to quote you. I just saw the presentation and it looks gorgeous. Can't wait to see your reveal....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm glad to see that Dooney is doing some new styles in Florentine leather.... the logo lock and
another hobo that had a twist strap like the old twist strap Flo.  But the new one has a flatter bottom
and feet.   Maybe in time we will see more colors too.   In the beginning they limit the new styles to
5 or 6 pretty basic colors.   I miss the raspberry, red, yellows, pinks, purples, and the other bright, fun
colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm glad to see that Dooney is doing some new styles in Florentine leather.... the logo lock and
> another hobo that had a twist strap like the old twist strap Flo.  But the new one has a flatter bottom
> and feet.   Maybe in time we will see more colors too.   In the beginning they limit the new styles to
> 5 or 6 pretty basic colors.   I miss the raspberry, red, yellows, pinks, purples, and the other bright, fun
> colors.



Me too, I miss the bright colors. They were so fun.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> Me too, I miss the bright colors. They were so fun.


Maybe,  if we are lucky,  the Florentine LOLO will follow the path of the pebbled LOLO.   Over time there will be over 30 colors in all shades of the rainbow.   We just have to have patience and hope the bag is popular enough to  justify lots of colors for Q.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm glad to see that Dooney is doing some new styles in Florentine leather.... the logo lock and
> another hobo that had a twist strap like the old twist strap Flo.  But the new one has a flatter bottom
> and feet.   Maybe in time we will see more colors too.   In the beginning they limit the new styles to
> 5 or 6 pretty basic colors.   I miss the raspberry, red, yellows, pinks, purples, and the other bright, fun
> colors.


Oh if they get raspberry I am all in!


----------



## El1zabethe

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm okay with the open top when I'm traveling solo.  But when I'm riding on buses with my 3 grandchildren I don't have enough attention spam to watch my bag as carefully as I should.  The outside zipper pocket lets me get to the bus passes without opening the bag.  Sometimes a bus will be crowded and I have to sit my youngest (4 years old) on my lap (there's always someone who will offer their seat when the bus is standing room only), and the bag is either on my arm close to the person sitting next to me, or hanging on my other arm in the aisle.  I've dropped my bag a couple of times trying to get everyone (and their backpacks!) off the bus and I was very happy it was fully zipped!
> 
> Before I moved here I hadn't been on bus with a child since my daughter was 7 years old.  She's 35 now!
> 
> Thanks!  I really love the croco zip!


Hi !
Can you please tell me the name of that red stunner you've chosen for your profile picture ? I'm love sick with it. My bag-luck is dismal, but at the very least I could search the resale communties if it isn't in production any longer.
Thanks so much !
Elizabethe


----------



## lavenderjunkie

El1zabethe said:


> Hi !
> Can you please tell me the name of that red stunner you've chosen for your profile picture ? I'm love sick with it. My bag-luck is dismal, but at the very least I could search the resale communties if it isn't in production any longer.
> Thanks so much !
> Elizabethe


I think her handbag is a red Florentine Toscana satchel.  There are some earlier posts about RN's experience with the handbag and how much she loves it.   I think she bought it second half of  last year.


----------



## RuedeNesle

El1zabethe said:


> Hi !
> Can you please tell me the name of that red stunner you've chosen for your profile picture ? I'm love sick with it. My bag-luck is dismal, but at the very least I could search the resale communties if it isn't in production any longer.
> Thanks so much !
> Elizabethe





lavenderjunkie said:


> I think her handbag is a red Florentine Toscana satchel.  There are some earlier posts about RN's experience with the handbag and how much she loves it.   I think she bought it second half of  last year.



Welcome E!  Hi LJ! 

LJ, thanks for replying in my absence! I returned to Oakland (from SF!) yesterday early morning. It was so hot in Oakland I just sat in a corner trying to stay as cool as I could. Oakland can be so much warmer than SF. It's about 15 degrees cooler today so I'm getting my energy back!

It is the Florentine Toscana Satchel and I love her! But she is a heavy girl if you load her!  QVC (A286136) has her on sale for $349.00 with 4 easy payments.  Hopefully, I can link my review and pics of her below.

If the link doesn't work it's page 603, post #9036, in the "Which Dooney Are You Carrying Today?" thread
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.903973/page-603#post-31218055

Good luck E!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome E!  Hi LJ!
> 
> LJ, thanks for replying in my absence! I returned to Oakland (from SF!) yesterday early morning. It was so hot in Oakland I just sat in a corner trying to stay as cool as I could. Oakland can be so much warmer than SF. It's about 15 degrees cooler today so I'm getting my energy back!
> 
> It is the Florentine Toscana Satchel and I love her! But she is a heavy girl if you load her!  QVC (A286136) has her on sale for $349.00 with 4 easy payments.  Hopefully, I can link my review and pics of her below.
> 
> If the link doesn't work it's page 603, post #9036, in the "Which Dooney Are You Carrying Today?" thread
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.903973/page-603#post-31218055
> 
> Good luck E!


Welcome back RN.  I hate the heat.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome E!  Hi LJ!
> 
> LJ, thanks for replying in my absence! I returned to Oakland (from SF!) yesterday early morning. It was so hot in Oakland I just sat in a corner trying to stay as cool as I could. Oakland can be so much warmer than SF. It's about 15 degrees cooler today so I'm getting my energy back!
> 
> It is the Florentine Toscana Satchel and I love her! But she is a heavy girl if you load her!  QVC (A286136) has her on sale for $349.00 with 4 easy payments.  Hopefully, I can link my review and pics of her below.
> 
> If the link doesn't work it's page 603, post #9036, in the "Which Dooney Are You Carrying Today?" thread
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.903973/page-603#post-31218055
> 
> Good luck E!


I'll take your hot weather any day.  I had to drag out my gloves again this week.  It is May and 30 degrees!  Brrrrrr.  Your red Toscana is a stunner for sure.  

I noticed the pebbled leather zip zip satchel has disappeared from QVC.  I hope it comes back in new spring colors...like key lime and blush.  Maybe this weekend????


----------



## RuedeNesle

LifeIsDucky said:


> I'll take your hot weather any day.  I had to drag out my gloves again this week.  It is May and 30 degrees!  Brrrrrr.  Your red Toscana is a stunner for sure.
> 
> I noticed the pebbled leather zip zip satchel has disappeared from QVC.  I hope it comes back in new spring colors...like key lime and blush.  Maybe this weekend????


Hi LID!
As hot as I was, I would rather be hot than pulling out winter clothes!   I hope it warms up where you are soon!
I do see the pebble leather zip zip is gone. It was in the Dooney shows last week. I hope they just sold out and they'll bring back more colors this weekend!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

My TV schedule shows five Dooney shows this weekend. I wonder if there will be any new offerings? Also this got me wondering about when and what the next TSV will be?


----------



## Trudysmom

It is nice to see the Florentine Front Pocket Satchels. I have four. Great bags.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trudysmom said:


> It is nice to see the Florentine Front Pocket Satchels. I have four. Great bags.


I haven't seen that style in a while. There have been a couple new items tonight. I like to watch the presentations, but am not interested in paying full price plus $12 something shipping, I don't care how many easy pays they offer.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I haven't seen that style in a while. There have been a couple new items tonight. I like to watch the presentations, but am not interested in paying full price plus $12 something shipping, I don't care how many easy pays they offer.


Looks like QVC reduced the price on the pebble zip zip and pebble  small Lexington on a permanent basis.  Now they are
$20 less than retail list price!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I haven't seen that style in a while. There have been a couple new items tonight. I like to watch the presentations, but am not interested in paying full price plus $12 something shipping, I don't care how many easy pays they offer.



I totally agree with this. A lot of the bags are at the outlet for 40% less....


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like QVC reduced the price on the pebble zip zip and pebble  small Lexington on a permanent basis.  Now they are
> $20 less than retail list price!!!


I noticed that too. If I didn't already have three of each of those, I might be tempted to grab another color. They are both great bags. That being said, those are readily available on ILD and at the outlets, so maybe it was about time they lowered the price.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Just watching a recorded show and am really loving that Belvedere ambler, so cute and functional.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I noticed that too. If I didn't already have three of each of those, I might be tempted to grab another color. They are both great bags. That being said, those are readily available on ILD and at the outlets, so maybe it was about time they lowered the price.


I agree.  Unless you need the easy pay option,  you can almost always find better prices at ILD or the outlets.
Although sometimes QVC will have new colors earlier in the season.  I did get the blush earlier this year from the outlet.  It was only 30% off then,  but I wanted it!    I usually try to grab extra colors of zip zip or
small Lexington from the outlets when they are running a really good sale (40% or more).  That helps justify buying
another color.  I'm working on completing my rainbow of zip zips.


----------



## lovebags1

Anyone know the next time dooney show will be on qvc?


----------



## bag-mania

lovebags1 said:


> Anyone know the next time dooney show will be on qvc?



July 29th


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bordeaux seems to have made a comeback in the pebbled leather collection.  They describe it as new.  In recent prior years they had wine and a dark eggplant shade (plum?), along with crimson..   Nice to see Bordeaux again.


----------



## momjules

July 17 2017. Dooney show on Qvc 2 at 10.00 pm.


----------



## swags

Did anyone watch or order today? I love the belvedere logo lock in midnight and cranberry. ad black and olive lol


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I watched the three hour extravaganza tonight, then ordered a bag from Macys and ILD   Unless the Q is the only place that has something, I am not paying 12 dollars to ship a full price bag to my home. I too LOVE the belvedere leather, and ordered that one in the tote in the bordeaux color. Then the Nylon pocket satchel in OLIVE is $149 at ILD, so had to have that too. 

Anyone else?  

Im sure I am a couple weeks too early for the Labor day sales, but I am wanting to use these SOON, so I caved.


----------



## swags

I didn't order anything. I was tempted but I just started carrying my taupe logo lock and I still have my flo in natural for fall. I got my Belvedere hobo from Boscovs on sale with free shipping. I did get the florentine logo lock hobo from qvc using the easy pay. I had to send back a couple that were striped. I finally got a good one and just paid it off. I don't mind using easy pay for something that I absolutely love but would prefer not to use it for awhile. 
Q has free shipping on the bel logo locks right now but I bet Dooney will do a sale for labor day weekend plus the other retailers that carry them run sales too.


----------



## Princessduck

Any thoughts on the City Hobo?  QVC has it on clearance now....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Princessduck said:


> Any thoughts on the City Hobo?  QVC has it on clearance now....


*Princess:*   I have that handbag in Florentine leather and also in pebbled leather.   Both styles are from years ago.  It's a beautiful handbag, if you like a hobo that has a lot of room.  The only thing I will say is that the outside pockets, while a nice design look,  are pretty useless.   They are small and hard to get in and out of.

That said,  I love the city leather and have been thinking about this bag since I first saw it on QVC.  I haven't seen the style anywhere else in a lot of years, and I haven't seen it in city leather before QVC.

I think the black with the contrast trim is a stunning look (I have that combination in pebbled leather)  and the natural which is a tonal look is also very rich looking.  And I like the bone too.   I love blush,  but it doesn't call out to me as much as the other colors.

The clearance price isn't bad, and I'm going back to look at it again.


----------



## Princessduck

Thanks for your insights.  I ended up ordering the black and the blush.  I love contrasting trim.  I figure the pockets were more decorative than useful.  I have not seen the city leather, so it is good to hear a good review.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Princessduck said:


> Thanks for your insights.  I ended up ordering the black and the blush.  I love contrasting trim.  I figure the pockets were more decorative than useful.  I have not seen the city leather, so it is good to hear a good review.


Princess:  congratulations.  I hope you love at least one of them,  but I'm guessing you will have a hard time choosing. 

I know I said it before,  but I adore the city leather.  I've collected quite a few colors over the last 2 or 3 years since they first came out with the city leather.  My handbags are all satchels.... the Barlow, the Flynn (sorta satchel/tote), and the Dawson.

The city leather is smooth and very rich looking because it's a fine grain, not pebbled.  Pale colors look wonderful, and so do darker colors.  I haven't had any issues with the leather,  but I change handbags several times a week,  so none of mine get much wear.

The detail in the leather trim on the side pocket hobo is really nicely done.  And the contrast of the trim against the color of the handbag is a striking look.  My Florentine versions are all one color.   When I got the pebbled one in black with the contrasting trim it was even more beautiful.  I wanted other color combinations too,  but couldn't find them at the time. 

BTW,  the hobo is one of the top styles of handbags this season.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Watched 2 hours this afternoon and there are two more hours tonight 8-10 ET

I love seeing the new Florentine styles. Some of them are SO pretty! Love the Cameron satchel. That may be on my never ending wishlist.


----------



## aerinha

I missed new colors in the florentine brenna . Bone and charcoal are on waitlist, don't know if there was another option that may have sold out.  They have free shipping so I went on waitlist for charcoal since I wanted the large barlow in black (got a brenna in that) and the now defunct elephant.  I have two bone flos and they are yummy but so worrying to carry. Did anyone see the new colors earlier today?  I didn't know Dooney was on today.


----------



## keishapie1973

I ordered the Flo Cameron in charcoal and the Flo Brenna in red. I'm excited to receive both. I don't have either color in my collection....


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> I ordered the Flo Cameron in charcoal and the Flo Brenna in red. I'm excited to receive both. I don't have either color in my collection....



I have the red brenna, it is gorgeous.  I think you'll be happy with it.  On waitlist for charcoal brenna.


----------



## CoachMaven

keishapie1973 said:


> I ordered the Flo Cameron in charcoal and the Flo Brenna in red. I'm excited to receive both. I don't have either color in my collection....


When you get your Cameron, can you post pics and what you think? I am in the market for a gray satchel and this bag caught my eye. I may end up getting this soon! Thanks!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> I missed new colors in the florentine brenna . Bone and charcoal are on waitlist, don't know if there was another option that may have sold out.  They have free shipping so I went on waitlist for charcoal since I wanted the large barlow in black (got a brenna in that) and the now defunct elephant.  I have two bone flos and they are yummy but so worrying to carry. Did anyone see the new colors earlier today?  I didn't know Dooney was on today.


I saw the presentation -it is the video on the website- and they did not show the bone or charcoal.  There are a few more shows coming up (Sunday and October 1) so maybe the new colors will be presented then.


----------



## aerinha

LifeIsDucky said:


> I saw the presentation -it is the video on the website- and they did not show the bone or charcoal.  There are a few more shows coming up (Sunday and October 1) so maybe the new colors will be presented then.



Thanks. Maybe the new colors are a preorder then?  I thought they removed the bone and charcoal from the video because they sold out.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> I ordered the Flo Cameron in charcoal and the Flo Brenna in red. I'm excited to receive both. I don't have either color in my collection....


Congratulations.  I love the look of the new Cameron and the charcoal was beautiful.  Let us know what you think when you get it.   I've been checking the dimensions and QVC and Dooney have a difference for the depth of the bag.... that's important to me.  I'm not sure if the Cameron will be a tad too small for me or just fine. 
As for red Florentine..... it's stunning.  I have red Florentine and every time I see a presentation of another one,  I want to buy it too.  I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  I love the look of the new Cameron and the charcoal was beautiful.  Let us know what you think when you get it.   I've been checking the dimensions and QVC and Dooney have a difference for the depth of the bag.... that's important to me.  I'm not sure if the Cameron will be a tad too small for me or just fine.
> As for red Florentine..... it's stunning.  I have red Florentine and every time I see a presentation of another one,  I want to buy it too.  I'm sure you will love it.


I just received my second Cameron (the first one was scratched- could not rub out because I think it was a flaw) and I would say the size is quite similar to a zip zip.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I just received my second Cameron (the first one was scratched- could not rub out because I think it was a flaw) and I would say the size is quite similar to a zip zip.


Thanks.  Enjoy your Cameron.  It looks like a beautiful handbag.


----------



## keishapie1973

CoachMaven said:


> When you get your Cameron, can you post pics and what you think? I am in the market for a gray satchel and this bag caught my eye. I may end up getting this soon! Thanks!





lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.  I love the look of the new Cameron and the charcoal was beautiful.  Let us know what you think when you get it.   I've been checking the dimensions and QVC and Dooney have a difference for the depth of the bag.... that's important to me.  I'm not sure if the Cameron will be a tad too small for me or just fine.
> As for red Florentine..... it's stunning.  I have red Florentine and every time I see a presentation of another one,  I want to buy it too.  I'm sure you will love it.



I'm sorry. I'm just seeing your posts. I received it and I love it. The size and color is just perfect. It's also much lighter than my other flo's. Here are a few pics...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm sorry. I'm just seeing your posts. I received it and I love it. The size and color is just perfect. It's also much lighter than my other flo's. Here are a few pics...


Enjoy your new treasure.  Glad you love it.


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm sorry. I'm just seeing your posts. I received it and I love it. The size and color is just perfect. It's also much lighter than my other flo's. Here are a few pics...



That is sharp!


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new treasure.  Glad you love it.





aerinha said:


> That is sharp!



Thank you...


----------



## MrsKC

Looks like the Smith bag is back in Belvedere leather and exclusive to QVC (not sure how long). I have a couple in florentine. I should get my Tmoro one out .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Looks like the Smith bag is back in Belvedere leather and exclusive to QVC (not sure how long). I have a couple in florentine. I should get my Tmoro one out .


I always considered the style in Florentine,  but it was too heavy for me.   I'll bet it's beautiful in Florentine and in Belvedere as well.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I always considered the style in Florentine,  but it was too heavy for me.   I'll bet it's beautiful in Florentine and in Belvedere as well.


Yes it is heavy! I wish the strap drop was 1-2 more inches.


----------



## MrsKC

Some shows tomorrow....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Some shows tomorrow....


I'm looking forward to recording them.  I've watched the last show that Sue did over and over again.   It's what I play when I'm trying to relax or get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm looking forward to recording them.  I've watched the last show that Sue did over and over again.   It's what I play when I'm trying to relax or get up in the middle of the night.


I never record the shows. I wish that I could. If I was up watching them in the middle the night I would probably be tempted to buy more and that would be bad.....


----------



## swags

I like the one day only bag. Its already out in cranberry. I do like the marine. And the elephant and olive.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I was tempted by the city barlow bag, in the gorgeous wine color! But of course, no reason to buy from QVC , so I can wait


----------



## MrsKC

Caught a show this AM. New flo satchel style called Leanna, I believe. It is similar to the classic flo satchel with some updating, including the leather lining. I think the satchel girls will really like it.
http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Leanna-Satchel.product.A298961.html?sc=SRCH


----------



## swags

MrsKC said:


> Caught a show this AM. New flo satchel style called Leanna, I believe. It is similar to the classic flo satchel with some updating, including the leather lining. I think the satchel girls will really like it.
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Leanna-Satchel.product.A298961.html?sc=SRCH


Its pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Caught a show this AM. New flo satchel style called Leanna, I believe. It is similar to the classic flo satchel with some updating, including the leather lining. I think the satchel girls will really like it.
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Leanna-Satchel.product.A298961.html?sc=SRCH


I do like it.  Thanks.  Without all the strapping, buckles, and tassels the leather can really take center stage.  It will be even more important for the leather to be as flawless as possible.  Almost all the colors look nice,  except the elephant.   Lately all the pictures of elephant in Florentine or Flo Toscana look uneven and unappealing.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I do like it.  Thanks.  Without all the strapping, buckles, and tassels the leather can really take center stage.  It will be even more important for the leather to be as flawless as possible.  Almost all the colors look nice,  except the elephant.   Lately all the pictures of elephant in Florentine or Flo Toscana look uneven and unappealing.


I agree about the elephant. They need a nice Bordeaux......


----------



## Scooch

I ordered the Kristin crocs tote in Bordeaux for my birthday! So excited


----------



## MrsKC

Scooch said:


> I ordered the Kristin crocs tote in Bordeaux for my birthday! So excited


It's gorgeous!! I'm jelly.....enjoy and happy birthday!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Scooch said:


> I ordered the Kristin crocs tote in Bordeaux for my birthday! So excited


Congratulations.  Dooney does a beautiful Bordeaux croco.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I noticed Sue was on last night ( in the middle of the night my time)  and there are a couple of more shows tomorrow. Some new stuff and some oldies too. 
This made me wonder if Dooney.com will be having any kind of black Friday sale this year? I have my eye on a couple of the new Becket styles.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I noticed Sue was on last night ( in the middle of the night my time)  and there are a couple of more shows tomorrow. Some new stuff and some oldies too.
> This made me wonder if Dooney.com will be having any kind of black Friday sale this year? I have my eye on a couple of the new Becket styles.


Now you have me wondering.... what does the Becket look like.  I have to investigate.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

LJ, They just have a look to them that I like. The strap, the new tassle, the leather is all very pretty!
Also just watching Jill ( on the Q) selling a "key finder" and demonstrating on several DOONEY bags, that ALREADY HAVE KEY KEEPERS IN THEM   Clearly I have too much time on my hands today, but this was funny. 

AND since I have too much time on my hands I will also tell you that on QVC2 Dooney is on again at 6:00. Probably a rerun from the middle of the night show, but I don't care, I"m sure I"ll watch anyway


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> LJ, They just have a look to them that I like. The strap, the new tassle, the leather is all very pretty!
> Also just watching Jill ( on the Q) selling a "key finder" and demonstrating on several DOONEY bags, that ALREADY HAVE KEY KEEPERS IN THEM   Clearly I have too much time on my hands today, but this was funny.
> 
> AND since I have too much time on my hands I will also tell you that on QVC2 Dooney is on again at 6:00. Probably a rerun from the middle of the night show, but I don't care, I"m sure I"ll watch anyway


I bet I watch too!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> LJ, They just have a look to them that I like. The strap, the new tassle, the leather is all very pretty!
> Also just watching Jill ( on the Q) selling a "key finder" and demonstrating on several DOONEY bags, that ALREADY HAVE KEY KEEPERS IN THEM   Clearly I have too much time on my hands today, but this was funny.
> 
> AND since I have too much time on my hands I will also tell you that on QVC2 Dooney is on again at 6:00. Probably a rerun from the middle of the night show, but I don't care, I"m sure I"ll watch anyway



Iheart:  I record the Dooney shows and end up watching them repeatedly, until the next round of shows.  Watching them helps me relax and fall asleep,  so I put them on when I get up in the middle of the night.  I could probably do the shows myself,  I know every word.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I sometimes record the shows also, but I didn't know it was scheduled to be on last night. I too feel like after I watch them once or twice, I know every word too


----------



## LifeIsDucky

At the end of the show, Sue said she has shows on Sunday and Monday but I don’t see anything scheduled for Monday on QVC or QVC 2.  Not that I need anything...just a regular size ginger Amelie and a regular size Becket Riley in gray.  Then I am done for the year.  Hopefully.  But I also love all the jewel tone colors of the patent Janine Crossbody.  And if I could get a deal on the taupe small Patterson Penelope.  Then I swear I am done.  Really. I mean it this time


----------



## Dooneysta

Is there a way to set up a recurring email reminder for upcoming Dooney shows?
I sign up for a reminder and I only get one.
I guess they want you to come to the site a lot, but I only care about Dooney and Josie Maran.
Would be great to just automatically get a reminder the day before on a rolling basis.


----------



## MrsKC

The shows have been so tempting this weekend. I've had several things in my cart but I have not purchased anything. The Croco always is tempting to me, especially  in the Bordeaux color.
 So I went to my purse closet this morning, and dug out a cognac Croco tassel tote. It is gorgeous. I wore to church this morning with brown Croco loafers from Clark's and a red and brown outfit. Handbag look beautiful in my desire for a new handbag is gone for now. .....whew!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> The shows have been so tempting this weekend. I've had several things in my cart but I have not purchased anything. The Croco always is tempting to me, especially  in the Bordeaux color.
> So I went to my purse closet this morning, and dug out a cognac Croco tassel tote. It is gorgeous. I wore to church this morning with brown Croco loafers from Clark's and a red and brown outfit. Handbag look beautiful in my desire for a new handbag is gone for now. .....whew!!


I'm sure many of us have more than enough handbags we love in our closets.  But we are still tempted by the new things.   I'm glad you found a treasure and got to enjoy it again,  without buying something new.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm sure many of us have more than enough handbags we love in our closets.  But we are still tempted by the new things.   I'm glad you found a treasure and got to enjoy it again,  without buying something new.


Thanks LJ--at least for today.


----------



## swags

I like the Croco bag on this mornings show. The Juliette I got last year for $119 on ILD. They added tassels to the new one and a contrasting leather handle but other than that, its the same bag.


----------



## bag-mania

LifeIsDucky said:


> At the end of the show, Sue said she has shows on Sunday and Monday but *I don’t see anything scheduled for Monday on QVC or QVC 2*.



Just a guess, but it's possible she won't be there for a whole hour of Dooney but rather come in briefly and feature one or two bags on Monday during one of the general fashion broadcasts, like Morning Q or PM Style.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Tomorrows the day!   Im more excited to see all of the bags/shows.  Love when TSV day lands on a Saturday that I have to be home all day anyway ..
Anyone else planning to watch or buy?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Tomorrows the day!   Im more excited to see all of the bags/shows.  Love when TSV day lands on a Saturday that I have to be home all day anyway ..
> Anyone else planning to watch or buy?


Not planning to buy,  but I'll be recording all the shows and watching and re-watching.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thats my plan also. We'll see how well I can stick to it  I keep telling myself that there have to be great sales coming soon from Dooney.com and ILD.


----------



## swags

I like the Todays Special Value but they should have included a change purse or something with it.
I do love the plum and deep teal shades.


----------



## keishapie1973

Looking but not ordering. I’ve ordered enough lately...


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

_ decided to order the teal color. I think it will be a great everyday bag for me. I love the neutrals, but I have a lot of neutral colors and the teal color is different. Ill report back after she arrives. 

I agree that a change purse would be nice, but truthfully I rarely use those. _


----------



## lavenderjunkie

If I carried a handbag on my shoulder,  I would have ordered the Teal and the Plum.   Love them both.  But I need a shorter handle, so I have to pass.
I'm delighted that Dooney is adding teal and plum to the color palette.   Hopefully there will be other pebble leather styles in those colors.
Even tho it's not for me,  I love the shoulder strap and hardware they used on the TSV.    As for the fact that there is no accessory.....it's all about price point... when they include something it drives the price up and some people say they don't want it or have enough of them or don't find the style useful.... and others love to get them.  On that point there is no one answer that will make everyone happy.

To everyone who ordered the TSV or is going to cave and order it later today,  I hope you love your new handbag.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

LJ, Have you seen the becket small riley?  I am also in love with that one .. reminds me of this TSV, but nicer   I am waiting for a sale at Dooney to get that one. Might be more of an over the arm option for you

Not that you need me to suggest for you


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> LJ, Have you seen the becket small riley?  I am also in love with that one .. reminds me of this TSV, but nicer   I am waiting for a sale at Dooney to get that one. Might be more of an over the arm option for you
> 
> Not that you need me to suggest for you



I love that new Becket hobo too. I like the shape better and it has the same strap. For that reason I think I’ll wait until the Becket arrives at the outlet. I am sooooo tempted by this TSV though. The colors are so great. I love the plum, teal, navy and elephant. I think what really gets me is these colors look so great with the toro strap. I love the new modern long zipper pull “tassel”.  I need to stay strong for 14 more hours. [emoji38]

Here’s the Riley I’m waiting for. 
View attachment 3883476


Hmmm...wonder why my photos aren’t showing anymore without clicking on the link?


----------



## BadWolf10

Omg. I have been away from OF and qvc for a while. But todays Gracie is perfect. It's like sophie but with that amazing trim. I ordered it in saddle. So yummy. Thinking of red.......


----------



## BadWolf10

Or maybe elephant.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> LJ, Have you seen the becket small riley?  I am also in love with that one .. reminds me of this TSV, but nicer   I am waiting for a sale at Dooney to get that one. Might be more of an over the arm option for you
> 
> Not that you need me to suggest for you


Iheart:  thanks for the suggestion.   I just checked out the small Riley hobo.
The strap length is shorter, and that's better, but the bag seems a little smalls for me.   The regular size Riley has too long a strap for me.   But even if the strap length were shorter,  I find that a double handle handbag balances better for me.  A single strap handbag tends to swing and I don't find that comfortable.  Probably more than you want to know.
I have a collection of handbags that don't work for me know,  but at least I'm learning what does work for me and trying to stick with those,  no matter how much I like the others.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg. I have been away from OF and qvc for a while. But todays Gracie is perfect. It's like sophie but with that amazing trim. I ordered it in saddle. So yummy. Thinking of red.......





BadWolf10 said:


> Or maybe elephant.....



Those are beautiful! I hope you love it!


----------



## MrsKC

I was so tempted by the plum and teal.....I held out. Can’t wait to see pics of the new bags when they arrive.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> I was so tempted by the plum and teal.....I held out. Can’t wait to see pics of the new bags when they arrive.


The plum and teal were beautiful. I decided to order the saddle and elephant. The red was gorgeous but I have been drawn to the neutral shades lately. I bought a cranberry bag 2 mos ago with a birthday gift certificate from hubby and it's just sitting. I have been carrying my chocolate sophie for 3 weeks. I forgot how much I loved her. Gracie seems so much like her. Similar silhouette and footprint, but the new leather straps and details. I also ordered the matching wallets. I did easy pay for both. Hubby never shops online so I knew he wouldn't buy it.  I have converted my mom to Dooney. She texted me and actually asked if I was watching the QVC show, lol. If she buys one for me for Christmas, I will return one of the ones I bought. I love that QVC has the extended holiday return time as well. I will post pics when they get here


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW*:  congratulations.  Hope you love your new handbags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Another handbag to add to the wish list:  the new croco zip zip.  It's perfect for me.  Whenever they start showing the croco again I fall in love with the texture again.  Then they show smooth leathers and the croco loses some of it's attraction.  Then we cycle back the next season.


----------



## starbucksqueen

lavenderjunkie said:


> Iheart:  thanks for the suggestion.   I just checked out the small Riley hobo.
> The strap length is shorter, and that's better, but the bag seems a little smalls for me.   The regular size Riley has too long a strap for me.   But even if the strap length were shorter,  I find that a double handle handbag balances better for me.  A single strap handbag tends to swing and I don't find that comfortable.  Probably more than you want to know.
> I have a collection of handbags that don't work for me know,  but at least I'm learning what does work for me and trying to stick with those,  no matter how much I like the others.


LavJ, I took an inventory of all of my handbags. It seems to me that they split between Coach and DB. i thought of all my previous TSV purchases and it turns out that I sold them all except for one--the domed satchel in black and tan.  It can be converted to a crossbody. The "hobo" or shoulder styles I own Coach duffles and DB Kendall can be converted to a crossbody. Most of the TSVs were sold off because of some glaring flaw: I ditched the plain vachetta styles, also styles that were too boxy. (Too square and it doesn't really work as a crossbody. There has to be a little "give" so it can sit comfortably against the body without sticking out too far. ) The Logo Lock nylon hobo works because it's long and can mush against the body.) So I own only three satchels.


lavenderjunkie said:


> Another handbag to add to the wish list:  the new croco zip zip.  It's perfect for me.  Whenever they start showing the croco again I fall in love with the texture again.  Then they show smooth leathers and the croco loses some of it's attraction.  Then we cycle back the next season.



It's wish list worthy: classic style, with croco embossing.   Croco plus satchel is a winning combo. I lean towards smooth and pebbled leathers for my own taste, but still love the look.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Another handbag to add to the wish list:  the new croco zip zip.  It's perfect for me.  Whenever they start showing the croco again I fall in love with the texture again.  Then they show smooth leathers and the croco loses some of it's attraction.  Then we cycle back the next season.


It is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I am not usually a croco lover, but sure can appreciate the beauty of that bag. I also saw a cross body in croco that was really pretty. Maybe on Dooneys Instagram? Ill have to check, but is was sure pretty 

Seemed like this time around on the Q, there were about a million TSV presentations and not so much new. Maybe they are saving those shows for December.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I am not usually a croco lover, but sure can appreciate the beauty of that bag. I also saw a cross body in croco that was really pretty. Maybe on Dooneys Instagram? Ill have to check, but is was sure pretty [emoji2]
> 
> Seemed like this time around on the Q, there were about a million TSV presentations and not so much new. Maybe they are saving those shows for December.


I'm not sure if its true,  but on Saturdays show they said this was the last one for the year.  But who really knows.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

It is the last Dooney TSV for the year, but there are more shows.  There are three shows on December 3rd and  one show on December 10.  The Inside Q magazine also has a show right before Christmas.  From the Q’s site, I see a photo of the mini Barlow Tiverton and the Becket Henley Feedbag...still to come.  There are also some new bags you can order that did not make an appearance on the Saturday shows including some Florentine and Saffiano.  I ordered the Saffiano shoulder bag but can tell it will be too big for me.  Gonna have to return.  But the Henley is on my list.


----------



## Dooneysta

Aaagg! I didn’t watch because I cannot buy! I just cannot!! Congratulations to everyone who bought on your new bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

Both Gracie bags arrived while I was gone, thankfully UPS was able to hold them for me so they weren't sitting on my porch. No pics today, but they are beautiful. I like the elephant, but it just doesn't pop the way the saddle tan does with the tmoro trim. I think the elephant is going back. I like the saddle tan, but I am considering a different color. Possibly exchange for deep teal or navy... not sure yet. It definitely is made almost identical to the Sophie in the body, the strap is nice and carries well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Both Gracie bags arrived while I was gone, thankfully UPS was able to hold them for me so they weren't sitting on my porch. No pics today, but they are beautiful. I like the elephant, but it just doesn't pop the way the saddle tan does with the tmoro trim. I think the elephant is going back. I like the saddle tan, but I am considering a different color. Possibly exchange for deep teal or navy... not sure yet. It definitely is made almost identical to the Sophie in the body, the strap is nice and carries well.


Glad your saddle Gracie is a winner.   Free exchange makes returning the elephant for a color you like better,  an easy decision.


----------



## swags

This small brenna in patent is so pretty!
http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Patent-Small-Brenna-Satchel.product.A300494.html?sc=SRCH


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

swags said:


> This small brenna in patent is so pretty!
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Patent-Small-Brenna-Satchel.product.A300494.html?sc=SRCH



It sure is, Love that MINK color. 

Woke early this morning to find Dooney on and also missed a middle of the night show (east coast) One more show on this afternoon. Some pretty bags to drool over, of course no deals .. but fin to see them. 
I never get tired of watching


----------



## swags

I like the becket feed bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I like the becket feed bag.


The Dooney patent leather is pretty.   But in my experience,  it's fragile... scratches show easily, corners wear,  and the finish can be eaten away by a single drop of perfume or other chemical.  No more patent for me.


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Dooney patent leather is pretty.   But in my experience,  it's fragile... scratches show easily, corners wear,  and the finish can be eaten away by a single drop of perfume or other chemical.  No more patent for me.


Good to know. I don't plan to order anything from the Q this month with all the sales going on elsewhere, the Q's prices are high.


----------



## MrsKC

I am in love with the croco Cassidy in Bordeaux.....not going to do it but it is one of those things that if I wait for it to get to ILD that color may be gone. 
Maybe I will find it on sale somewhere.....


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> I am in love with the croco Cassidy in Bordeaux.....not going to do it but it is one of those things that if I wait for it to get to ILD that color may be gone.
> Maybe I will find it on sale somewhere.....


Also, the suede/Florentine tote is lovely.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC:  sounds like you have a wish list in the making.  Hope you find some great sales,  maybe right after the holidays.


----------



## swags

I'm liking the croco claire. It looks like a Kelly bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

Anyone buy the Zip Zip in the Tiverton Plaid recently?  I ordered it in blue which is a QVC exclusive but it came with a dent in the front side of the bag and just didn't look right.  I tried taking the stuffing out to see if it would straighten out but no luck.  I liked the bag a lot and wanted a bag that I could may be use on snowy/rainy days but I sent it back.   I see the ILD site has this print but not the Navy since it was a Q exclusive.  I'm debating whether to order another one from the Q.  Anyone else have this problem?  I have a mini zip zip in the red buffalo plaid and LOVE it!  It has held its shape but the coated cotton in the regular shape didn't seem to.  I mostly order leather bags but wanted something for those days where it rains a lot.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  sounds like you have a wish list in the making.  Hope you find some great sales,  maybe right after the holidays.


Yes, a wish list in the making for sure.


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> I'm liking the croco claire. It looks like a Kelly bag.


It’s so pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone buy the Zip Zip in the Tiverton Plaid recently?  I ordered it in blue which is a QVC exclusive but it came with a dent in the front side of the bag and just didn't look right.  I tried taking the stuffing out to see if it would straighten out but no luck.  I liked the bag a lot and wanted a bag that I could may be use on snowy/rainy days but I sent it back.   I see the ILD site has this print but not the Navy since it was a Q exclusive.  I'm debating whether to order another one from the Q.  Anyone else have this problem?  I have a mini zip zip in the red buffalo plaid and LOVE it!  It has held its shape but the coated cotton in the regular shape didn't seem to.  I mostly order leather bags but wanted something for those days where it rains a lot.


You could try another one. During the presentation I actually thought some looked dented as well.


----------



## momjules

Qvc clearance on today at 1:00 pm


----------



## Dooneysta

Didn’t see anything on the clearance presentation I had to have, but some of it was going fast!
However, since it is on 6 easy pays, I ‘might’ have to finally see what the Layfayette (croco)Large Dawson looks like in person


----------



## Dooneysta

Kismet!! When I looked yesterday during the presentation, they only had the Lafayette Large Dawson in brown tmoro and charcoal. So I had the charcoal in cart chewing over whether I should wait (teal was what originally caught my eye).
Today they have teal in stock! Bought! Boo-ya! Damn you putting your full-price whammy on me, QVC! I make efforts to NOT pay retail for handbags (or candles).


----------



## swags

Dooneysta said:


> Kismet!! When I looked yesterday during the presentation, they only had the Lafayette Large Dawson in brown tmoro and charcoal. So I had the charcoal in cart chewing over whether I should wait (teal was what originally caught my eye).
> Today they have teal in stock! Bought! Boo-ya! Damn you putting your full-price whammy on me, QVC! I make efforts to NOT pay retail for handbags (or candles).


Congrats, that such a pretty bag and color. I feel you pain. I ordered the croco Claire a few weeks ago from QVC and then a week later Dooney had a good sale but I didn't want the hassle of sending my bag back and reordering when I just loved the one i received so much. I probably should break it off with the Q in 2018 and focus on better sales but I love the video presentations.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Kismet!! When I looked yesterday during the presentation, they only had the Lafayette Large Dawson in brown tmoro and charcoal. So I had the charcoal in cart chewing over whether I should wait (teal was what originally caught my eye).
> Today they have teal in stock! Bought! Boo-ya! Damn you putting your full-price whammy on me, QVC! I make efforts to NOT pay retail for handbags (or candles).


Congratulations.   I love Dooney croco and the teal is on my wish list.
Enjoy your new handbag.  BTW,  even tho brown handbags are not usually my first choice,  Dooney croco in any shade of brown is beautiful.


----------



## Dooneysta

swags said:


> Congrats, that such a pretty bag and color. I feel you pain. I ordered the croco Claire a few weeks ago from QVC and then a week later Dooney had a good sale but I didn't want the hassle of sending my bag back and reordering when I just loved the one i received so much. I probably should break it off with the Q in 2018 and focus on better sales but I love the video presentations.


Yes, I really...I only found out QVC sells Dooney a few months ago,but already I see I’ll only use it for QVC exclusives or if a sale price is paired with at least four easy pays. Because I can get three easy pays from Dooney anyway, so what good is three QVC pays at full price when shipping is, in my opinion, exorbitant and Dooney often ships free?
I’ve purchased..um...I think seven bags from QVC now...? But in the same span I’ve bought at least fifteen bags elsewhere (not all Dooney, but some of an even higher price tier than D&B because i got way better deals. They’re leaving my money on the table in MY experience, but it MUST work for them overall.
I will say I am not the type to return a bag once I receive it, even if it’s not perfect, unless it’s REALLY heinous, so because QVC is so expensive, I order less because the odds I will keep it are 98%, and full price is just too much to be that way. I bet they count on that.


----------



## aerinha

Dooneysta said:


> Yes, I really...I only found out QVC sells Dooney a few months ago,but already I see I’ll only use it for QVC exclusives or if a sale price is paired with at least four easy pays. Because I can get three easy pays from Dooney anyway, so what good is three QVC pays at full price when shipping is, in my opinion, exorbitant and Dooney often ships free?
> I’ve purchased..um...I think seven bags from QVC now...? But in the same span I’ve bought at least fifteen bags elsewhere (not all Dooney, but some of an even higher price tier than D&B because i got way better deals. They’re leaving my money on the table in MY experience, but it MUST work for them overall.
> I will say I am not the type to return a bag once I receive it, even if it’s not perfect, unless it’s REALLY heinous, so because QVC is so expensive, I order less because the odds I will keep it are 98%, and full price is just too much to be that way. I bet they count on that.



What I really hate is that when you return you are still out shipping both ways.  Years ago I ordered an $80 strand of 36" long, baroque pearls from their Honora line.  They shipped me a nearly round 18" strand that went for $225.  They made a mistake and still wanted me to foot the shipping bill to return them to get the strand I wanted in its place.  I kept it and reordered which was cheaper for me and a bad call for them.


----------



## Dooneysta

aerinha said:


> What I really hate is that when you return you are still out shipping both ways.  Years ago I ordered an $80 strand of 36" long, baroque pearls from their Honora line.  They shipped me a nearly round 18" strand that went for $225.  They made a mistake and still wanted me to foot the shipping bill to return them to get the strand I wanted in its place.  I kept it and reordered which was cheaper for me and a bad call for them.


Yes, that just smacks of pettiness. They don’t care people are getting spoiled by Amazon and friends.
I mean, Amazon ships stuff that there’s NO WAY they’re not taking a hosedown. I ordered a giant bucket of powdered detergent that came to my address but wrong city. I weighed it and used USPS’ calculator to see about mailing it to the other house. Gonna be $80. I just bought another because it was forty bucks plus free UPS shipping, which is usually pricier than USPS.
Looking at you, Q! There’s no way you can’t work out a sweetheart rate with the carriers too. Everyone big-time ships cheap now.
The LEAST they can do is a) combine shipping for multiple items and take free returns when it is clearly not the purchaser’s fault. I should not be paying $8.50 or whatever it is to mail a nylon triple zip crossbody when your whole sales pitch is how light and nothing it is. I also ordered a Brenna you’re charging 12.75 for (thereabouts). Throw it in THAT box, charge me $13.50 for both so you can feel like you won and drop it my way. Jeez.
Didn’t eBay disallow a very similar practice because it hacks people off so much? Wake up and smell the 2018, QVC!

You guys could have sold me fifteen bags by now instead of seven. Or six.

Still watching now though.


----------



## Dooneysta

And I guarantee you if it would have been Amazon’s fault they’d have said tell you what, keep the one we boned up and donate it or keep it or throw it out a window and we’ll send another one for free.
They did that with a large bag of high-end dog food for $58-ish dollars. I got a smaller bag of a completely different formula of a completely different (cheaper) brand. They sent me the right bag next-day, I donated the mistake bag to the pound, and they apologized more than once. (Wasn’t looking for that).
Your pearls should have elicited the same response. What are we to think except that this might be some kind of game? We send every 50th person the wrong thing, and when they pay seven dollars to return, my guy at the post office kicks us back three dollars.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

So I am not the only one who cannot figure out why Q cannot strike a deal with a shipper.  Zappos ships free and has free returns.  Many places offer either free shipping for a minimum purchase or free returns regardless of reason in the name of good customer service.  I am truly baffled.


----------



## Bagmedic

Dooneysta said:


> Yes, that just smacks of pettiness. They don’t care people are getting spoiled by Amazon and friends.
> I mean, Amazon ships stuff that there’s NO WAY they’re not taking a hosedown. I ordered a giant bucket of powdered detergent that came to my address but wrong city. I weighed it and used USPS’ calculator to see about mailing it to the other house. Gonna be $80. I just bought another because it was forty bucks plus free UPS shipping, which is usually pricier than USPS.
> Looking at you, Q! There’s no way you can’t work out a sweetheart rate with the carriers too. Everyone big-time ships cheap now.
> The LEAST they can do is a) combine shipping for multiple items and take free returns when it is clearly not the purchaser’s fault. I should not be paying $8.50 or whatever it is to mail a nylon triple zip crossbody when your whole sales pitch is how light and nothing it is. I also ordered a Brenna you’re charging 12.75 for (thereabouts). Throw it in THAT box, charge me $13.50 for both so you can feel like you won and drop it my way. Jeez.
> Didn’t eBay disallow a very similar practice because it hacks people off so much? Wake up and smell the 2018, QVC!
> 
> You guys could have sold me fifteen bags by now instead of seven. Or six.
> 
> Still watching now though.


I'm surprised I guess.  I've always had good luck with Customer Service if I received the wrong item or it was defective from the Q.  They've been accommodating but it has been a little while since I've ordered and had a problem.


----------



## swags

aerinha said:


> What I really hate is that when you return you are still out shipping both ways.  Years ago I ordered an $80 strand of 36" long, baroque pearls from their Honora line.  They shipped me a nearly round 18" strand that went for $225.  They made a mistake and still wanted me to foot the shipping bill to return them to get the strand I wanted in its place.  I kept it and reordered which was cheaper for me and a bad call for them.


I went through a couple of returns on my florentine logo lock. I would get stripes, pebbled...etc but I loved the bag. I did get a good one. I didn't think I would go through that again but I did get the Claire so never say never.


----------



## Dooneysta

Well, I saw nothing that I simply must have tonight...phew!!! (credit card makes the sign of the cross in its wallet slot)
The little croco Cameron they were flogging hard is cute but too small for me...
Liked the messenger bag on TV but the photos made it look very ordinary and not as nice...so I’m afraid now because I hate to return; I’d rather not buy.
The gray Tivertons were cute...gray was the only plaid scheme that appeals to me.
ALMOST got sucked in by the $89 wallet, but the reviews are so-so...
So...I’m safe, I guess, but it was fun.

Fat laugh hearing them go on about how much money they’re kindly leaving in our pockets by nobly declining to charge a piratey shipping fee, though. Thanks...? Let’s do that more.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> Well, I saw nothing that I simply must have tonight...phew!!! (credit card makes the sign of the cross in its wallet slot)
> *The little croco Cameron they were flogging hard is cute but too small for me...*
> Liked the messenger bag on TV but the photos made it look very ordinary and not as nice...so I’m afraid now because I hate to return; I’d rather not buy.
> The gray Tivertons were cute...gray was the only plaid scheme that appeals to me.
> ALMOST got sucked in by the $89 wallet, but the reviews are so-so...
> So...I’m safe, I guess, but it was fun.
> 
> Fat laugh hearing them go on about how much money they’re kindly leaving in our pockets by nobly declining to charge a piratey shipping fee, though. Thanks...? Let’s do that more.



Funny you should mention the croco Cameron. I was so hypnotized by it that I almost missed my sister staring at it too! (She is still in denial about being a Dooney Girl! ) But I told her it was too small me, and she thinks (I disagree) it's too dressy for her to carry every day, and she does not switch handbags often.

And the thing I'm noticing is, almost as soon as some bags debut on QVC, they are greatly reduced on Ilovedooney! When I first saw the Tiverton Shopper on QVC I checked ILD and it was 50% off! (Still is.) It's so hard to buy on QVC now because bags are being discounted elsewhere not long after they debut. There's another bag that debuted in November during one of the shows, and it was on clearance during the show two or three days ago.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'll be looking for the domed croco satchel that debuted on QVC this weekend.... with a bit of luck it will be on ILD soon.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'll be looking for the domed croco satchel that debuted on QVC this weekend.... with a bit of luck it will be on ILD soon.


Macys and Belk are having some sales—maybe it is there? That domed satchel is lovely.


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> Macys and Belk are having some sales—maybe it is there? That domed satchel is lovely.


Which domed satchel are you liking?  The one called Deana with the brown leather on the bottom or the one that is just all croco?  I had ordered the Deana in bordeax  but decided to return it.  It was lovely but I decided I tend to like brighter colored bags.  I also didn't like the size of the croco on the sides.  It looked like it went from larger to small too quickly for my taste.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Which domed satchel are you liking?  The one called Deana with the brown leather on the bottom or the one that is just all croco?  I had ordered the Deana in bordeax  but decided to return it.  It was lovely but I decided I tend to like brighter colored bags.  I also didn't like the size of the croco on the sides.  It looked like it went from larger to small too quickly for my taste.


I liked both of the croco satchels,  but the larger one without the darker trim is the one I was referring to in my post.  At the right price,  I'd buy either of them.


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> Which domed satchel are you liking?  The one called Deana with the brown leather on the bottom or the one that is just all croco?  I had ordered the Deana in bordeax  but decided to return it.  It was lovely but I decided I tend to like brighter colored bags.  I also didn't like the size of the croco on the sides.  It looked like it went from larger to small too quickly for my taste.


I like all the croco satchels. I love Dooney Croco....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> I like all the croco satchels. I love Dooney Croco....


*MrsKC*:  Merry Christmas.   Dooney seems to be doing a lot of croco for QVC this year.  And it's 'late' in the season to release fall/winter handbags.   But I'm not complaining.... I love the croco texture and I'm glad to see so many different styles..... several satchels, a drawstring, and a few smaller crossbody/shoulder bags.   Something for everyone.   I love the croco in Bordeaux and cognac.  Tmoro and black and grey are always good.   But I am obsessed with getting a blue (dark) and the plum.   Must haves for me.   And I want the teal too.   I will (not so) patiently wait for sales.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC*:  Merry Christmas.   Dooney seems to be doing a lot of croco for QVC this year.  And it's 'late' in the season to release fall/winter handbags.   But I'm not complaining.... I love the croco texture and I'm glad to see so many different styles..... several satchels, a drawstring, and a few smaller crossbody/shoulder bags.   Something for everyone.   I love the croco in Bordeaux and cognac.  Tmoro and black and grey are always good.   But I am obsessed with getting a blue (dark) and the plum.   Must haves for me.   And I want the teal too.   I will (not so) patiently wait for sales.


Merry Christmas LJ! 
Yes, we are seeing beautiful, saturated croco late into the season. My favorite (while I would receive any  is the Bordeaux—just so rich and saturated. I did just order the pouchette in cognac—which I really like that color as well and Bordeaux was not an option in that style. 
We know the sales will be coming!! I also am loving the new Florentine styles this fall. I did buy and extra large Courtney in natural over the summer. It is absolutely stunning. Simple, clean and beautiful. I like the new Ginger color in the Florentine......but need a sale for those. We know they will arrive at ILD this summer....I think I can wait .

Hope you are having an enjoyable day. Kc


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Is there a Dooney TSV on Tuesday?  The program guide shows a Dooney Clearance show at midnight and more shows throughout the day.


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> Is there a Dooney TSV on Tuesday?  The program guide shows a Dooney Clearance show at midnight and more shows throughout the day.


I noticed that too and wondered the same thing.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I don’t know if I should record the shows and if so, which ones.  I might need to call in sick anyway.  I have been feeling miserable with a dreadful cold for the past four days and it is NOT getting any better.  Have not slept a full night since Tuesday last week.  Have been waking up every hour to blow my nose, put a cold rag on my neck or cough up things that should never be seen.  Why me?  I am thinking DH will not want to share a New Year’s kiss.  Going to bed in an hour anyway.  Ball drop?  No thanks.  Cough drop?  Yes, please.


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> I don’t know if I should record the shows and if so, which ones.  I might need to call in sick anyway.  I have been feeling miserable with a dreadful cold for the past four days and it is NOT getting any better.  Have not slept a full night since Tuesday last week.  Have been waking up every hour to blow my nose, put a cold rag on my neck or cough up things that should never be seen.  Why me?  I am thinking DH will not want to share a New Year’s kiss.  Going to bed in an hour anyway.  Ball drop?  No thanks.  Cough drop?  Yes, please.


Oh no, I am sorry you feel crappy. . 
I don’t usually record the shows. When I get up tomorrow I will just go to the website and see what they showed at midnight. Since it is a clearance show I imagine if there is a Dooney TSV it will be a previous TSV from this past year. Don’t they have some rule that TSVs wont be lower prices for at least six months? If that is true, then I am thinking it will be a TSV from the first six months of 2017–but I could certainly be wrong.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LID:  hope you feel better soon.  Stay home, stay warm, you know the drill.
Give yourself permission to rest.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Aaawww.  Thanks everyone.  I feel a little better today but I may take a nap soon.  I think the TSV is a Fitbit but I will still tune in to see if there is a deal I just cannot refuse.  I have my eye on the Ambler.  I know it was on sale on Dooney.com with an extra 15% which brought the price down to a mere $158 but it slipped my mind and now the sale is done and the status is “pre-order”.  Sigh.


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> Aaawww.  Thanks everyone.  I feel a little better today but I may take a nap soon.  I think the TSV is a Fitbit but I will still tune in to see if there is a deal I just cannot refuse.  I have my eye on the Ambler.  I know it was on sale on Dooney.com with an extra 15% which brought the price down to a mere $158 but it slipped my mind and now the sale is done and the status is “pre-order”.  Sigh.


You are probably right about that fitbit!!
Glad you are feeling better .


----------



## MrsKC

The Aubrey satchel is the TSV. I saw a gal in a store with one a couple of months ago and it was lovely irl .
http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...86844.html?sc=TSV&UDC=TSV&MSG=TSV_OTO_INSTOCK


----------



## Nml85

MrsKC said:


> The Aubrey satchel is the TSV. I saw a gal in a store with one a couple of months ago and it was lovely irl .
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Pebble-Leather-Aubrey-Satchel-with-Accessories.product.A286844.html?sc=TSV&UDC=TSV&MSG=TSV_OTO_INSTOCK



It is a nice bag, might get the caramel one


----------



## MrsKC

Nml85 said:


> It is a nice bag, might get the caramel one


It’s a great price .


----------



## Nml85

MrsKC said:


> It’s a great price .


Yes it is, I pulled the trigger on caramel


----------



## BadWolf10

Oh they have the Collins in pebble grain.  I might order caramel.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Wasn't this bag already a TSV once? I didn't think they repeated items ... Maybe now its a clearance TSV? Either way it is a pretty bag, and If I was buying I would also choose caramel. I love the tone on tone in this one


----------



## Nml85

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Wasn't this bag already a TSV once? I didn't think they repeated items ... Maybe now its a clearance TSV? Either way it is a pretty bag, and If I was buying I would also choose caramel. I love the tone on tone in this one


Yes it was a tsv in November of 2016, but it’s cheaper now.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Wasn't this bag already a TSV once? I didn't think they repeated items ... Maybe now its a clearance TSV? Either way it is a pretty bag, and If I was buying I would also choose caramel. I love the tone on tone in this one


I have noticed recently that they have repeated TSVs; a Logo item as well as a Halston item. They must have so much quantity they need to try to get rid of it. The price on the bag was good yesterday. I hope they do this again on the most recent hobo bag that was the TSV in Nov, I would scoop one up .


----------



## Dooneysta

Got my large Lafayette Dawson in teal yesterday (ordered whatever day that last three-hour show of 2017 was)
It is very pretty...never had an animal print before; Dooney’s ‘croco’ is very nice. 
HUGE bag; I think it(isn’t Lafayette a Q exclusive...?) is even bigger than the City leather Dawson I have. And THAT was a big bag already.
And it was new, not someone’s return...yay QVC! Might have to get the charcoal color too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3924151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my large Lafayette Dawson in teal yesterday (ordered whatever day that last three-hour show of 2017 was)
> It is very pretty...never had an animal print before; Dooney’s ‘croco’ is very nice.
> HUGE bag; I think it(isn’t Lafayette a Q exclusive...?) is even bigger than the City leather Dawson I have. And THAT was a big bag already.
> And it was new, not someone’s return...yay QVC! Might have to get the charcoal color too.


Stunning, stunning, stunning.  I love your new Dawson croco Lafayette.
Enjoy carrying it.


----------



## MrsKC

There is a clearance show on QVC 2.


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> There is a clearance show on QVC 2.



Thank you!!


----------



## MrsKC

Show on QVC2.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Im watching too


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Two shows coming up tonight on regular QVC channel,  ( Saturday) one at 8:00 eastern and also at 1:00 am


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm recording them to watch later.   Thanks.


----------



## Bobetta

I'm watching! Didn't know it was on and started watching at 9pm.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

LOVE the Hattie, and the blush/navy tobi tote


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Another show on at 1 AM


----------



## Bobetta

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> LOVE the Hattie, and the blush/navy tobi tote


It took every part of my being to not order that Tobi. The Blush/Navy and the White/Fawn had me going! Lol. Whew.


----------



## Bobetta

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> LOVE the Hattie, and the blush/navy tobi tote


And I'll add, you're right about that Hattie. And I'm not a bucket gal. But it was beautiful! I was drooling over the Light Taupe. And the Kristen in Bone! Yeesh.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Well, I caved on the Tobi in the blush/navy ... I don't usually buy from Q but I did last night  Ill report back. Still love the hattie, but Im sure I can find that cheaper elsewhere. 
I am weak weak weak when it comes to these beautiful handbags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, I caved on the Tobi in the blush/navy ... I don't usually buy from Q but I did last night  Ill report back. Still love the hattie, but Im sure I can find that cheaper elsewhere.
> I am weak weak weak when it comes to these beautiful handbags.


That was my favorite color combo. Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> LOVE the Hattie, and the blush/navy tobi tote


The Hattie was stunning.... all that beautiful leather.  Every color was a winner,  but the red one stole the scene.  Maybe it's because we haven't seen much red lately,  so the color seems fresh.   Or maybe because red is such a bright and cheery color during the dreary winter weather.

Other styles,  in vivid spring colors made me want to ditch my navy, Bordeaux, espresso and black handbags and bring out the bright colors.    And I was reading in the fashion section of this week's NYTimes that fuchsia is a big color for next Fall.   Maybe it's replacing blush.  Bright purple is a very big fashion color for this spring,  but I haven't seen much of it in the Dooney line recently.   There were a lot of purples last year.... violet, plum, any.

Color, leather, and sale prices are my handbag triggers.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, I caved on the Tobi in the blush/navy ... I don't usually buy from Q but I did last night  Ill report back. Still love the hattie, but Im sure I can find that cheaper elsewhere.
> I am weak weak weak when it comes to these beautiful handbags.


Tobi has been my weakness too. I have the older version, a plum lambskin leather Tobi. (it was item A252270 on QVC but I got mine at the outlet.) I love the updated version, especially White/Geranium. I'm hoping to find it at the outlet one day.
Congrats on getting blush/navy!


----------



## Bagmedic

I had to check out the buzz on the Tobi and Hattie.  I loved the Hattie in red but not sure how it will hang on your shoulder and stay.  It seems like those bucket bags that because they are more round and don't lie flat against the body that the strap keeps falling off your shoulder.  Anyone have one and can let me know?

I also loved the Kristin bag but no shoulder strap.  Sometimes you just need to sling it up on your shoulder.  Anyone have one for a while to say if they can get this on their shoulders?  The drop seems more of a hand/arm carry.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

FYI , The tobi tote in ALL colors are miraculously back in stock and available at the Q tonight. Of course still no bargain, but they are there.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I had to check out the buzz on the Tobi and Hattie.  I loved the Hattie in red but not sure how it will hang on your shoulder and stay.  It seems like those bucket bags that because they are more round and don't lie flat against the body that the strap keeps falling off your shoulder.  Anyone have one and can let me know?
> 
> I also loved the Kristin bag but no shoulder strap.  Sometimes you just need to sling it up on your shoulder.  Anyone have one for a while to say if they can get this on their shoulders?  The drop seems more of a hand/arm carry.  Thank you!!!!


Regarding bucket bags,  so ladies have said that they swing them to the back rather than the side and that helps keep them on the shoulder.   I think it also depends on where the bag hits you and whether it's competing with your hips for space.


----------



## susu1

lavenderjunkie said:


> Stunning, stunning, stunning.  I love your new Dawson croco Lafayette.
> Enjoy carrying it.


Nice bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I finally got to see the last 2 Dooney shows on Q from this weekend.  I love seeing new spring colors and styles.  The Caribbean blue has my attention along with a few of the red handbags, especially Florentine leather.
Time for another wish list and big sale.


----------



## DooneyDog

I so enjoyed watching the 2 shows on QVC. So many new and exciting bags. I actually want them all. I seriously am thinking of trying a Florentine bag one day despite swearing them off when I heard about the scratching and rain issues. The bone bag on QVC didn't appear to have any obvious scratches. It seems scratches are more prominent in darker colored leather?


----------



## DooneyDog

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3924151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my large Lafayette Dawson in teal yesterday (ordered whatever day that last three-hour show of 2017 was)
> It is very pretty...never had an animal print before; Dooney’s ‘croco’ is very nice.
> HUGE bag; I think it(isn’t Lafayette a Q exclusive...?) is even bigger than the City leather Dawson I have. And THAT was a big bag already.
> And it was new, not someone’s return...yay QVC! Might have to get the charcoal color too.


Classy and stunning!! She is awesome


----------



## yellowbernie

Received my qvc order today of the Cameron Satchel in Black, it's a gorgeous bag in perfect condition.but.....What do you think about the fact that it was used, reason being, when I took the paper out of the bag there was a receipt from Chedders in Mich, I'm in Georgia and a to do list.  hummmm.  Calling qvc tomorrow...Why pay full price for a used bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

yellowbernie said:


> Received my qvc order today of the Cameron Satchel in Black, it's a gorgeous bag in perfect condition.but.....What do you think about the fact that it was used, reason being, when I took the paper out of the bag there was a receipt from Chedders in Mich, I'm in Georgia and a to do list.  hummmm.  Calling qvc tomorrow...Why pay full price for a used bag.


That's a shame.  I hope QVC opts to give you a discount.   Since the bag was in good condition,  it would be a shame to have to return it.   When you buy in a brick and mortar store you don't know if the bag was a return from someone and used.  Of course, Q should check over the bags that are returned,  but......this is the downside of the flexible return policy.


----------



## yellowbernie

lavenderjunkie said:


> That's a shame.  I hope QVC opts to give you a discount.   Since the bag was in good condition,  it would be a shame to have to return it.   When you buy in a brick and mortar store you don't know if the bag was a return from someone and used.  Of course, Q should check over the bags that are returned,  but......this is the downside of the flexible return policy.


Did call them, they offered 10% off or return, I am trying to decide it is gorgeous and doesn't look used.  She said it would be $3.00 but she doesn't know her math..May call back..not sure right now.


----------



## Dooneysta

yellowbernie said:


> Did call them, they offered 10% off or return, I am trying to decide it is gorgeous and doesn't look used.  She said it would be $3.00 but she doesn't know her math..May call back..not sure right now.


Well, if you would otherwise keep it, take the discount but be sure you get the right $. 

I returned a bag that was used but sold to me full price because that was the only option the CSR offered. 
It was the Brenna satchel and it was missing the accessories and the dustbag. You could tell also because all the plastic had been removed and the shoulder strap was already attached (normally is wrapped up inside)
I wanted just replacement pieces but nope, had to return the whole thing and get a whole new one.
Well, the replacement was new and had everything, BUT the bag itself is slightly jankier than the original. The rippling of the leather is not as dead-on as the original, so it kind of has an unsightly wrinkle smack in front. 
So if everything else is great, and you want the style, keep that one because the replacement might be ‘worse’ than yours. Maybe you can bluff and ask for 15% from a supervisor so you don’t ‘just return it for the refund’. Idk how malleable QVC is...


----------



## yellowbernie

Dooneysta said:


> Well, if you would otherwise keep it, take the discount but be sure you get the right $.
> 
> I returned a bag that was used but sold to me full price because that was the only option the CSR offered.
> It was the Brenna satchel and it was missing the accessories and the dustbag. You could tell also because all the plastic had been removed and the shoulder strap was already attached (normally is wrapped up inside)
> I wanted just replacement pieces but nope, had to return the whole thing and get a whole new one.
> Well, the replacement was new and had everything, BUT the bag itself is slightly jankier than the original. The rippling of the leather is not as dead-on as the original, so it kind of has an unsightly wrinkle smack in front.
> So if everything else is great, and you want the style, keep that one because the replacement might be ‘worse’ than yours. Maybe you can bluff and ask for 15% from a supervisor so you don’t ‘just return it for the refund’. Idk how malleable QVC is...


Ok I called them back, and the discount was for 10% off the first payment since I bought on easy pay.  I told her I would go in and pay it off, then she could give me the full discount, but she said that wouldn't work.  I ended up keeping the bag and they are giving me a $10.00 inconvenience discount guess that's better than nothing.   I didn't want to risk sending it back and like you getting a worse bag, since this one is great.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

So my QVC Tobi tote in blush/midnight just arrived today and she is *gorgeous.* The leather is much more substantial that the past Tobi totes and the lining of this bag is the pink gingham instead of the red fabric of older Tobis. The color combo is really pretty. Ive never had or been drawn to color blocking before this one. I adore her and she's staying here with me!
Ill photo her when I have a chance and when I can figure out what the heck happened to my photo bucket site


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> So my QVC Tobi tote in blush/midnight just arrived today and she is *gorgeous.* The leather is much more substantial that the past Tobi totes and the lining of this bag is the pink gingham instead of the red fabric of older Tobis. The color combo is really pretty. Ive never had or been drawn to color blocking before this one. I adore her and she's staying here with me!
> Ill photo her when I have a chance and when I can figure out what the heck happened to my photo bucket site


Enjoy your new Tobi tote.   I'm glad to hear the leather is so nice.  I love the blush/midnight color combo and the gingham lining is my preference also.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> So my QVC Tobi tote in blush/midnight just arrived today and she is *gorgeous.* The leather is much more substantial that the past Tobi totes and the lining of this bag is the pink gingham instead of the red fabric of older Tobis. The color combo is really pretty. Ive never had or been drawn to color blocking before this one. I adore her and she's staying here with me!
> Ill photo her when I have a chance and when I can figure out what the heck happened to my photo bucket site


Congrats Ihb! I'm so happy she's gorgeous! Sounds like a bag I "need". 
I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MrsKC

Show today 4-6.


----------



## DooneyDog

I wanted everything


----------



## momjules

You aren’t kidding about wanting everything!
When will this obsession end?
It’s been over five years!!


----------



## DooneyDog

momjules said:


> You aren’t kidding about wanting everything!
> When will this obsession end?
> It’s been over five years!!


Oh no! It's been a few months for me. I'll never make it


----------



## DooneyDog

momjules said:


> You aren’t kidding about wanting everything!
> When will this obsession end?
> It’s been over five years!!


How many bags do you have?


----------



## momjules

DooneyDog said:


> How many bags do you have?



I have about 80 dooney and bourke bags and about ten of other designers. 
I’d love to sell some but I’m not a eBay person and I would not sell so cheaply as I take great care of my bags.


----------



## DooneyDog

momjules said:


> I have about 80 dooney and bourke bags and about ten of other designers.
> I’d love to sell some but I’m not a eBay person and I would not sell so cheaply as I take great care of my bags.


EIGHTY  That's a lot!! Do you have a favorite? I just bought my 3rd. I started with the Saffiano Brielle. I love that bag.  Last week I bought the Flo Small Satchel to use when I get dressed and yesterday I took advantage of the outlet Pebble sale and bought the Pebble Extra Large Courtney to use mostly for travel.  Do you get to wear all your bags?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> I have about 80 dooney and bourke bags and about ten of other designers.
> I’d love to sell some but I’m not a eBay person and I would not sell so cheaply as I take great care of my bags.


Enjoy your collection.  Don't worry about the money spent in the past.   Concentrate on the pleasure the handbags give you and making good choices (for yourself) from here on forward. 

If I can limit my handbag purchases to 1 a month,   I'll consider it a major success.   I haven't achieved this goal yet,  but I'm doing better than I was last year.... so that's progress.   As long as Dooney and Brhamin don't start offering really good discounts (50% or more) then I'll be safe/
When the pile those discounts on top of the beautiful colors and styles,  I weaken.   Right now I want some Caribbean blue and some amethyst to add to my Dooney collection (love those colors and don't have the 'exact' same shades yet) and something in Vertigris  (a stuuning blue green) from Brhamin.  And the new jade from Dooney is very pretty too.


----------



## momjules

I moved to a mobile home park and my doozies are shoved in a closet.
My old home they had my daughters old room to themselves. It’s a adjustment.
I guess I don’t have a favorite. They all have a special thing about them.
I just bought and returned the Qvc Kipling in rose gold.
I realized that I’m a dooney girl and that’s that.
I’ll give my kors bag to my daughter.
It’s almost impossible to wear them all so I’m trying to not buy anymore.
It’s very hard to look away and not go to the outlet that is 30 minutes away!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your collection.  Don't worry about the money spent in the past.   Concentrate on the pleasure the handbags give you and making good choices (for yourself) from here on forward.
> 
> If I can limit my handbag purchases to 1 a month,   I'll consider it a major success.   I haven't achieved this goal yet,  but I'm doing better than I was last year.... so that's progress.   As long as Dooney and Brhamin don't start offering really good discounts (50% or more) then I'll be safe/
> When the pile those discounts on top of the beautiful colors and styles,  I weaken.   Right now I want some Caribbean blue and some amethyst to add to my Dooney collection (love those colors and don't have the 'exact' same shades yet) and something in Vertigris  (a stuuning blue green) from Brhamin.  And the new jade from Dooney is very pretty too.


The Caribbean blue is so pretty on the website.... I might have to cave and order something in that color !


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> I moved to a mobile home park and my doozies are shoved in a closet.
> My old home they had my daughters old room to themselves. It’s a adjustment.
> I guess I don’t have a favorite. They all have a special thing about them.
> I just bought and returned the Qvc Kipling in rose gold.
> I realized that I’m a dooney girl and that’s that.
> I’ll give my kors bag to my daughter.
> It’s almost impossible to wear them all so I’m trying to not buy anymore.
> It’s very hard to look away and not go to the outlet that is 30 minutes away!


I hear you.... I live 5 minutes from an outlet. Sooooo dangerously tempting.


----------



## momjules

Doozies?!?  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DooneyDog

momjules said:


> I moved to a mobile home park and my doozies are shoved in a closet.
> My old home they had my daughters old room to themselves. It’s a adjustment.
> I guess I don’t have a favorite. They all have a special thing about them.
> I just bought and returned the Qvc Kipling in rose gold.
> I realized that I’m a dooney girl and that’s that.
> I’ll give my kors bag to my daughter.
> It’s almost impossible to wear them all so I’m trying to not buy anymore.
> It’s very hard to look away and not go to the outlet that is 30 minutes away!


I Maile my Fossil to my daughter. I'm waiting for her phone call today


----------



## DooneyDog

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your collection.  Don't worry about the money spent in the past.   Concentrate on the pleasure the handbags give you and making good choices (for yourself) from here on forward.
> 
> If I can limit my handbag purchases to 1 a month,   I'll consider it a major success.   I haven't achieved this goal yet,  but I'm doing better than I was last year.... so that's progress.   As long as Dooney and Brhamin don't start offering really good discounts (50% or more) then I'll be safe/
> When the pile those discounts on top of the beautiful colors and styles,  I weaken.   Right now I want some Caribbean blue and some amethyst to add to my Dooney collection (love those colors and don't have the 'exact' same shades yet) and something in Vertigris  (a stuuning blue green) from Brhamin.  And the new jade from Dooney is very pretty too.



Good luck to you on achieving your goal. I'm sure it is very hard to deal with. I'm new and experiencing the desire to buy more too. {previously I have never bought more than 1 handbag a season..usually longer intervals than that. What is Brhamin? I've never heard of them. I just went to their site. The leather looks scrumptious.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DooneyDog said:


> Good luck to you on achieving your goal. I'm sure it is very hard to deal with. I'm new and experiencing the desire to buy more too. {previously I have never bought more than 1 handbag a season..usually longer intervals than that. What is Brhamin? I've never heard of them. I just went to their site. The leather looks scrumptious.


DD:  Brahmin is a US handbag company headquartered in Mass.  Like Dooney they used to make their handbags in the US,  but now a lot of them are made in the Far East.   I guess Brahmin is best known for their textured leathers..... various croco patterns and also for their combinations of textures/colors of leather.  They do also make some smooth leather handbags, some pebbled leather and some fabric. 

The Brahmin are very different looking than Dooney,  so they make a nice addition to the collection.   I especially love the croco embossed patterns.
Brahmin is not as well known as Dooney and seems to be popular in only some areas of the country...especially the South East and Texas.  They sell mainly thru department stores (Dillard's features Brahmin).  They have a few outlets and retail stores and the outlets just started to ship phone orders last year.

I think that many Dooney lovers are also Brahmin collectors.... we appreciate quality and know a good thing when we see it.   It's hard to get familiar with a new brand if you can't see it in person.   It took me a while to start collecting Brahmin since it was rarely displayed in department stores in my area.   I finally got a chance to visit and outlet a few years ago (I extended a trip for that specific purpose) and then I was hooked.


----------



## DooneyDog

lavenderjunkie said:


> DD:  Brahmin is a US handbag company headquartered in Mass.  Like Dooney they used to make their handbags in the US,  but now a lot of them are made in the Far East.   I guess Brahmin is best known for their textured leathers..... various croco patterns and also for their combinations of textures/colors of leather.  They do also make some smooth leather handbags, some pebbled leather and some fabric.
> 
> The Brahmin are very different looking than Dooney,  so they make a nice addition to the collection.   I especially love the croco embossed patterns.
> Brahmin is not as well known as Dooney and seems to be popular in only some areas of the country...especially the South East and Texas.  They sell mainly thru department stores (Dillard's features Brahmin).  They have a few outlets and retail stores and the outlets just started to ship phone orders last year.
> 
> I think that many Dooney lovers are also Brahmin collectors.... we appreciate quality and know a good thing when we see it.   It's hard to get familiar with a new brand if you can't see it in person.   It took me a while to start collecting Brahmin since it was rarely displayed in department stores in my area.   I finally got a chance to visit and outlet a few years ago (I extended a trip for that specific purpose) and then I was hooked.


Thank you! I looked on their site and I can see why you like it. Those bags are really beautiful. Do they have sales? 
Is most of your collection Dooney?


----------



## Bagmedic

DooneyDog said:


> Thank you! I looked on their site and I can see why you like it. Those bags are really beautiful. Do they have sales?
> Is most of your collection Dooney?


Brahmin doesn't have many sales.  Twice a year Dillards has a handbag trade in event - spring and fall - where if you bring a bag in (nor not!), you get 20 or 25% off a handbag including Brahmin.  That is usually when I buy mine.  Or if you are lucky enough and a frequent visitor, they mark down some styles I think every month and there is a shelf of markdowns - I think 25-30% off the retail.  Other than that, coupons don't apply and no sales.  But I must say, their prices are reasonable compared to say Coach.  

My favorite Brahmin silhouette is called Gabriella.  It is a top handle satchel with a flap.  I have it a few colors.  It has a sophisticated look to it.  Brahmin is hit or miss for me and sometimes they look too fake for my taste and some are too shiny.  I have my eye on a pecan travel bag for the next handbag trade in sale!

I almost bought a new Brahmin tonight but when I looked again in the mirror, I noticed a small piping section where the color looked more glitter/metallic.  No glitter or metallic, please!  It totally ruined the bag for me.  It is a BEAUTIFUL bag and no longer on the Dillard's website.  It is the Gabriella bag in Fig.  It is stunning with the snake trim but the glitter was a show stopper for me.....my wallet was happy, though!


----------



## DooneyDog

It sounds elegant. I will start looking at their website. Thank you for sharing this information with me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DooneyDog said:


> Thank you! I looked on their site and I can see why you like it. Those bags are really beautiful. Do they have sales?
> Is most of your collection Dooney?



*DooneyDog:*   yes, there are sales on Brahmin handbags.  If you live near a Dillards then you are in Brahmin handbag heaven.   Dillards seems to run monthly sales,  but you won't find the Brahmins on sale online on the Dillards site and they go very quickly in the store.   So,  if you are near a Dillards,  go over there,  chat with the ladies in the handbag dept to find out when they run sales,  and it seems that having a Dillards credit card is a big advantage.  Norstrom used to carry a few Brahmin bags during their late summer/early fall sale,  I don't know if they still do.  The prices during that sale were about 30% off,  but the styles/colors were very limited.
And there are some Macy's that also carry Brahmin and they also run sales.

If you are not near Dillards,etc.  like many of us Brahmin starved handbag lovers,  then you can shop by phone from the outlets.  Generally,  the outlets offer 30% off,  but they run frequent sales with 40% off, and sometimes even more.   Sales usually run over holidays.   The downside of shopping by phone from an outlet is that you can't see the bag in advance,  although some outlets will send you online photos.   But if you don't know the line,  then it's hard to judge if you will like a bag or if it will be the right size, etc. And just like with any brand,  you have to ask the sales associate to check the bag over for defects.  And with embossed or patterned leathers there may be pattern placement issues.... is the pattern properly centered,  do the front and back match well,  how picky are you?

  And I don't know how/if they handle returns,  so you need to check very carefully before buying anything.  

Also the outlets charge shipping based on the weight of the package and where it is going, and that can add $$ to your cost.   (Shipping from the outlet in Mass is less expensive,  since they are next to headquarters and seem to have better shipping rates.   Another strangeness of handbag outlets,   Dooney has it's own weird practices)

Just another word (or few) about outlet shopping by phone....from any brand.   When the stores get busy,  they don't have time to spend on phone orders,  the sales associates need to service the customers in the stores.   So,  don't call in the middle of a holiday weekend or just before closing on any day.   I try to call right when the store opens and if it's a 3 day weekend,  then I call on Friday am,  and not on Sat or Sun when they have more traffic.  Also,  it makes sense to call earlier that week to see if they can give you a preview of what the sale will be and spend more time sending pictures and answering your questions.

Happy shopping.


----------



## DooneyDog

lavenderjunkie said:


> *DooneyDog:*   yes, there are sales on Brahmin handbags.  If you live near a Dillards then you are in Brahmin handbag heaven.   Dillards seems to run monthly sales,  but you won't find the Brahmins on sale online on the Dillards site and they go very quickly in the store.   So,  if you are near a Dillards,  go over there,  chat with the ladies in the handbag dept to find out when they run sales,  and it seems that having a Dillards credit card is a big advantage.  Norstrom used to carry a few Brahmin bags during their late summer/early fall sale,  I don't know if they still do.  The prices during that sale were about 30% off,  but the styles/colors were very limited.
> And there are some Macy's that also carry Brahmin and they also run sales.
> 
> If you are not near Dillards,etc.  like many of us Brahmin starved handbag lovers,  then you can shop by phone from the outlets.  Generally,  the outlets offer 30% off,  but they run frequent sales with 40% off, and sometimes even more.   Sales usually run over holidays.   The downside of shopping by phone from an outlet is that you can't see the bag in advance,  although some outlets will send you online photos.   But if you don't know the line,  then it's hard to judge if you will like a bag or if it will be the right size, etc. And just like with any brand,  you have to ask the sales associate to check the bag over for defects.  And with embossed or patterned leathers there may be pattern placement issues.... is the pattern properly centered,  do the front and back match well,  how picky are you?
> 
> And I don't know how/if they handle returns,  so you need to check very carefully before buying anything.
> 
> Also the outlets charge shipping based on the weight of the package and where it is going, and that can add $$ to your cost.   (Shipping from the outlet in Mass is less expensive,  since they are next to headquarters and seem to have better shipping rates.   Another strangeness of handbag outlets,   Dooney has it's own weird practices)
> 
> Just another word (or few) about outlet shopping by phone....from any brand.   When the stores get busy,  they don't have time to spend on phone orders,  the sales associates need to service the customers in the stores.   So,  don't call in the middle of a holiday weekend or just before closing on any day.   I try to call right when the store opens and if it's a 3 day weekend,  then I call on Friday am,  and not on Sat or Sun when they have more traffic.  Also,  it makes sense to call earlier that week to see if they can give you a preview of what the sale will be and spend more time sending pictures and answering your questions.
> 
> Happy shopping.


Good Morning! I only recently heard of Dillards. I am in an area where there is very little shopping available to me. Even Dooney's are by trial as error as the closest Macy's is carries only a few styles. I guess, in a way, that is fortunate for me as adding even more handbags which I have fallen in love with is not the best financial idea for me.  What I have seen of Brahmin on line is really beautiful. Thank you for all this valuable information. It is very helpful and enlightening.


----------



## DooneyDog

I looked at the Brahmin bags and have fallen in love with the Duxbury Melbourne satchel. I don't know anything about it yet but I know I really, really want to buy it. Any experience with it or other recommendations?


----------



## Bagmedic

DooneyDog said:


> I looked at the Brahmin bags and have fallen in love with the Duxbury Melbourne satchel. I don't know anything about it yet but I know I really, really want to buy it. Any experience with it or other recommendations?


I like that style, too, but don't have any.  The Sidney satchel is slightly smaller but both are nice sized bags - depending I guess with what you carry!


----------



## DooneyDog

Bagmedic said:


> I like that style, too, but don't have any.  The Sidney satchel is slightly smaller but both are nice sized bags - depending I guess with what you carry!


I'll have to add it to my wish list.  I have about 11 Dooney's I want to buy too. My husband better start playing the Lotto


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DooneyDog said:


> I looked at the Brahmin bags and have fallen in love with the Duxbury Melbourne satchel. I don't know anything about it yet but I know I really, really want to buy it. Any experience with it or other recommendations?



The Brahmin Duxbury comes in several sizes.  The smallest, I think called a mini, is a small  crossbody. 

I have the regular size satchel (which is also called medium) and the large Duxbury satchel.
I like both the regular and the large Duxbury.  The regular Duxbury holds about the same amount as the Dooney zip zip.  The large Duxbury is much taller and holds a lot more.   Both the regular and large Duxbury are light weight handbags.

For everyday use, and because it's less expensive,  the regular Duxbury would be my first choice.   But there are times when I really appreciated the extra room in the large Duxbury.  My collection has both sizes and I don't hesitate to buy the larger size if the color/lpattern I wanted isn't available in the medium size.

My other favorite Brahmin styles are the Vivian (it's heavier than the Duxbury and extremely well made) and the Ruby (which is a little smaller than the medium Duxbury,  but very pretty).   I'm a satchel handbag wearer and the Duxbury, Vivian, and Ruby are my go to styles.   If you like a shoulder strap or cross body handbag or longer shoulder drop on handles, etc. then there are other considerations and other styles that you might to look at.

The Melbourne croco pattern is my favorite Brahmin embossing pattern.  And I always look for a bag that has the large medallion (oval 'eye') well placed on the front of the bag.... in the center at the top, bottom, or middle.
Some bags don't have the medallion anywhere and some have it off center.  If it's off center on the front of the handbag,  I won't buy the bag.


----------



## DooneyDog

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Brahmin Duxbury comes in several sizes.  The smallest, I think called a mini, is a small  crossbody.
> 
> I have the regular size satchel (which is also called medium) and the large Duxbury satchel.
> I like both the regular and the large Duxbury.  The regular Duxbury holds about the same amount as the Dooney zip zip.  The large Duxbury is much taller and holds a lot more.   Both the regular and large Duxbury are light weight handbags.
> 
> For everyday use, and because it's less expensive,  the regular Duxbury would be my first choice.   But there are times when I really appreciated the extra room in the large Duxbury.  My collection has both sizes and I don't hesitate to buy the larger size if the color/lpattern I wanted isn't available in the medium size.
> 
> My other favorite Brahmin styles are the Vivian (it's heavier than the Duxbury and extremely well made) and the Ruby (which is a little smaller than the medium Duxbury,  but very pretty).   I'm a satchel handbag wearer and the Duxbury, Vivian, and Ruby are my go to styles.   If you like a shoulder strap or cross body handbag or longer shoulder drop on handles, etc. then there are other considerations and other styles that you might to look at.
> 
> The Melbourne croco pattern is my favorite Brahmin embossing pattern.  And I always look for a bag that has the large medallion (oval 'eye') well placed on the front of the bag.... in the center at the top, bottom, or middle.
> Some bags don't have the medallion anywhere and some have it off center.  If it's off center on the front of the handbag,  I won't buy the bag.


Thank you so much! I didn’t even know about the eye. I am leaning toward the larger size but I have a lot of research to do. Thank you so much sister Dooney


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DooneyDog said:


> Thank you so much! I didn’t even know about the eye. I am leaning toward the larger size but I have a lot of research to do. Thank you so much sister Dooney


My pleasure.  If you find a style you like feel free to ask for input.  Everyone has different needs/likes in handbags,  but it can be useful to get input from someone who owns or has at least seen a handbag in person.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Brahmin Duxbury comes in several sizes.  The smallest, I think called a mini, is a small  crossbody.
> 
> I have the regular size satchel (which is also called medium) and the large Duxbury satchel.
> I like both the regular and the large Duxbury.  The regular Duxbury holds about the same amount as the Dooney zip zip.  The large Duxbury is much taller and holds a lot more.   Both the regular and large Duxbury are light weight handbags.
> 
> For everyday use, and because it's less expensive,  the regular Duxbury would be my first choice.   But there are times when I really appreciated the extra room in the large Duxbury.  My collection has both sizes and I don't hesitate to buy the larger size if the color/lpattern I wanted isn't available in the medium size.
> 
> My other favorite Brahmin styles are the Vivian (it's heavier than the Duxbury and extremely well made) and the Ruby (which is a little smaller than the medium Duxbury,  but very pretty).   I'm a satchel handbag wearer and the Duxbury, Vivian, and Ruby are my go to styles.   If you like a shoulder strap or cross body handbag or longer shoulder drop on handles, etc. then there are other considerations and other styles that you might to look at.
> 
> The Melbourne croco pattern is my favorite Brahmin embossing pattern.  And I always look for a bag that has the large medallion (oval 'eye') well placed on the front of the bag.... in the center at the top, bottom, or middle.
> Some bags don't have the medallion anywhere and some have it off center.  If it's off center on the front of the handbag,  I won't buy the bag.


I like Vivian, too.  I missed out on the seafoam green one last summer but it is on my ebay list.


----------



## DooneyDog

lavenderjunkie said:


> My pleasure.  If you find a style you like feel free to ask for input.  Everyone has different needs/likes in handbags,  but it can be useful to get input from someone who owns or has at least seen a handbag in person.



Thank you! That is very kind of you. I really appreciate it


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It seems that lots of Dooney lovers are also Brahmin handbag lovers.  Maybe it's because we appreciate the quality.

Since our 'conversation' over the last few days about Brahmin,  I was inspired to change out of my red Dooney (second red Dooney this month to celebrate Valentines day) and into a Brahmin handbag.
I chose a dark metallic grey medium Duxbury in the Melbourne croco pattern.  I wanted to get one more wearing out of it before I crave all the
spring colors.   BTW,  my red Brahmin cosmetic case does not fit standing on it's side,  the medium Duxbury isn't tall enough and this cosmetic case is a bit too long.   Everything I need to carry fits in the medium Dux, without crowding,  but not much extra room.

I'm sorry I can't post pictures,  but I want to describe the patterning on this handbag because it is the kind of thing to be aware of especially when making a phone purchase.  I did ask for pictures of both the front and the back of the bag (from the outlet) before I bought the bag,  so I knew what I was getting.   The sale price was excellent, and I liked the bag and the color and the pattern 'issues' didn't bother me as much as I thought they would.  

But if I had not  known in advance,  it would have been an unhappy surprise.    The pattern on the front of the handbag is well placed, although there is no oval croco medallion.   But on the back of the handbag the pattern is slanted.... not straight up and down.  And the pattern is not centered either.  Since this pattern strangeness is on the back of the handbag, it doesn't bother me.   And although I generally like a certain regularity and order to patterns,  in this case it just seems interesting to look at, rather than wrong.   It's almost like the front and back are intentionally different, and I know this wasn't done on purpose.

   Sometimes Brahmin uses a solid color on the back of a handbag and a stripe or other print on the front.   The back color is part of the color used on the front,  so it looks well designed and gives the bag some added versatility.... you can wear it either side out.


----------



## DooneyDog

lavenderjunkie said:


> It seems that lots of Dooney lovers are also Brahmin handbag lovers.  Maybe it's because we appreciate the quality.
> 
> Since our 'conversation' over the last few days about Brahmin,  I was inspired to change out of my red Dooney (second red Dooney this month to celebrate Valentines day) and into a Brahmin handbag.
> I chose a dark metallic grey medium Duxbury in the Melbourne croco pattern.  I wanted to get one more wearing out of it before I crave all the
> spring colors.   BTW,  my red Brahmin cosmetic case does not fit standing on it's side,  the medium Duxbury isn't tall enough and this cosmetic case is a bit too long.   Everything I need to carry fits in the medium Dux, without crowding,  but not much extra room.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't post pictures,  but I want to describe the patterning on this handbag because it is the kind of thing to be aware of especially when making a phone purchase.  I did ask for pictures of both the front and the back of the bag (from the outlet) before I bought the bag,  so I knew what I was getting.   The sale price was excellent, and I liked the bag and the color and the pattern 'issues' didn't bother me as much as I thought they would.
> 
> But if I had not  known in advance,  it would have been an unhappy surprise.    The pattern on the front of the handbag is well placed, although there is no oval croco medallion.   But on the back of the handbag the pattern is slanted.... not straight up and down.  And the pattern is not centered either.  Since this pattern strangeness is on the back of the handbag, it doesn't bother me.   And although I generally like a certain regularity and order to patterns,  in this case it just seems interesting to look at, rather than wrong.   It's almost like the front and back are intentionally different, and I know this wasn't done on purpose.
> 
> Sometimes Brahmin uses a solid color on the back of a handbag and a stripe or other print on the front.   The back color is part of the color used on the front,  so it looks well designed and gives the bag some added versatility.... you can wear it either side out.


That is great information to know! Thank you for taking the time to tell this to me. I will definitely keep your post handy when I shop their site. I would never have known to look for all the specifics you told me about. Thank you very much


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Dooney on QVC today (Saturday) from 3-5 ET


----------



## BadWolf10

Watching now!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

That Emerson bag was so pretty


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I recorded the show.   Going to watch it now.


----------



## MrsKC

Show today 5-6 QVC2.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Show today 5-6 QVC2.


thanks


----------



## duckiesforme

Hi, I haven't been on the here for a very long time but I wanted to ask if anyone has the dooney and bourke east west collins hobo that qvc has on their website? if so, could you do a review of it. thank you


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Show on tonight 1-3 AM and also another tomorrow  Saturday 5-7PM.


----------



## cbarber1123

Just got the black brenna. I love it


----------



## RuedeNesle

cbarber1123 said:


> Just got the black brenna. I love it


Congrats! The Florentine Brenna satchels are beautiful! I can't wait for you to get her!


----------



## momjules

I can’t stand these Qvc shows!
They are like looking at puppies!
I need to win the lottery!!
Such beautiful colors!
I see the next shows are March 23?
The shows start at midnight. 
We know what that means!


----------



## momjules

Sorry. March 24.


----------



## Caledonia

momjules said:


> I can’t stand these Qvc shows!
> _*They are like looking at puppies!*_
> I need to win the lottery!!
> Such beautiful colors!
> I see the next shows are March 23?
> The shows start at midnight.
> We know what that means!


Love it!


----------



## aerinha

cbarber1123 said:


> Just got the black brenna. I love it



I have it in four colors.  Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Sorry. March 24.


Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## MrsKC

Show today at 5 on QVC2.


----------



## momjules

Hi! I just received the Qvc dooney of the month in red-my favorite color.  I don’t need it but my name is Julie and the bags name is Juliette, so that’s makes great buying sense right?


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Hi! I just received the Qvc dooney of the month in red-my favorite color.  I don’t need it but my name is Julie and the bags name is Juliette, so that’s makes great buying sense right?


Absolutely,  I completely agree, if they had a bag in my name I would have to buy it for sure [emoji6] . And the Juliette is a great bag!!!


----------



## momjules

The funny thing is I can get my Hubby to believe it ![emoji23]‍♀️


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> The funny thing is I can get my Hubby to believe it ![emoji23]‍♀️


That's a great hubby!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Show just started @7:00 eastern .. OTO Scarlett bag is pretty, but the price is ridiculous for that small(ish) bag. I am loving that FAWN color though ... sigh  anyone else watching?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

ok, maybe not as small as I thought at first glance, but I still think the price is no bargain. I thought OTO's were supposed to be a great deal ?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> ok, maybe not as small as I thought at first glance, but I still think the price is no bargain. I thought OTO's were supposed to be a great deal ?



Great deal is a relative term.     The OTO and TSV prices are usually just 'great' if you compare them to QVC's regular price or suggested retail estimate.   If you compare them to the discounts we find,  or hope to find, at department store sales or Dooney outlets/ILD....then it takes more than a few % off to make us get excited.   We are lucky to have lots of shopping options and some deep discount prices,  if we have patience.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great deal is a relative term.     The OTO and TSV prices are usually just 'great' if you compare them to QVC's regular price or suggested retail estimate.   If you compare them to the discounts we find,  or hope to find, at department store sales or Dooney outlets/ILD....then it takes more than a few % off to make us get excited.   We are lucky to have lots of shopping options and some deep discount prices,  if we have patience.



You're right! And apparently not many were buying as not one of the colors sold out. Its a cute bag, I just thought the price seemed high for their OTO. I am not really sure why I still watch those shows, I guess its just eye candy, and for a glimpse of something new


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> You're right! And apparently not many were buying as not one of the colors sold out. Its a cute bag, I just thought the price seemed high for their OTO. I am not really sure why I still watch those shows, I guess its just eye candy, and for a glimpse of something new


I watch the shows too.   It's a good way to see colors and styles and to get more info on some of the newer items.   It's also very relaxing for me to watch the Dooney shows on Q.  As for buying Dooney handbags,  I usually wait for good discounts, and that means ILD or the outlets generally.  Once in a while,  Macy's or just recently Belks might have some good sales online.
Easy pay is important to some shoppers,  price is important to others.  I'm happy there are options for everyone.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> I watch the shows too.   It's a good way to see colors and styles and to get more info on some of the newer items.   It's also very relaxing for me to watch the Dooney shows on Q.  As for buying Dooney handbags,  I usually wait for good discounts, and that means ILD or the outlets generally.  Once in a while,  Macy's or just recently Belks might have some good sales online.
> Easy pay is important to some shoppers,  price is important to others.  I'm happy there are options for everyone.


Yes.  Belk had a great price on all their Dooney’s including the small Emerson Shannon.  I believe it was at least 25% off.  I was too tired to get off the couch to fetch my password and order and the next day it was backregular price.  I looked all over the site to see how long the price was good for but found nothing...not even in the fine print...so I took my chances.  Snooze you loose.  I could have saved $75!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Yes.  Belk had a great price on all their Dooney’s including the small Emerson Shannon.  I believe it was at least 25% off.  I was too tired to get off the couch to fetch my password and order and the next day it was backregular price.  I looked all over the site to see how long the price was good for but found nothing...not even in the fine print...so I took my chances.  Snooze you loose.  I could have saved $75!


There will be another sale,  there always is.   I've learned not to chase the sales.  If the timing isn't right,  for what ever reason,  just let it pass.  It's hard not to regret letting the handbag get away, and I have to keep reminding myself there was some good reason I passed on the deal.

Right now I'm looking at the sale of the pebbled domed Bristol satchels on the Dooney site... $199.... that's 40% off.   Not bad.  But I keep thinking that someday it will be half off at the outlets and maybe I should wait.  I do love the Bristol satchel design, so much so that I already have most of the colors I would like in either Florentine leather, Samba leather, or pebbled leather,  in one design variation or another.  So why am I torturing myself?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Shows on QVC2 today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just watched one of the shows from last weekend.  Lots of Florentine styles, including a comeback of the medium front pocket satchel.  

Also noticing 'new' colors returning ..... Florentine oyster (more bone/very light taupe than the pebbled leather version of oyster) and dusty blue (a true, soft blue).   These color were part of the early Florentine collections and I'm delighted to see them back.  

It's also great to see a larger number of colors in the Florentine collections,  and some of the old and great styles return.  Interesting to hear them promoting all the design details of the Florentine medium front pocket satchel.... tassels, whip stitching, pleating, belting.... especially after the more streamlined recent Florentine
styles and the Toscana line.   What's old is new again.   

I remember the days when they showed the small Florentine satchel in over a dozen colors.   Hopefully they will come back again.  If Florentine leather is produced in small batches,  then an order from QVC can more than justify producing any/many colors.   Dooney collectors are craving Florentine colors.... lavender, crimson, Bordeaux, fuchsia,  to name a few.  Dusty blue, aqua, pale greens are also in demand.


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just watched one of the shows from last weekend.  Lots of Florentine styles, including a comeback of the medium front pocket satchel.
> 
> Also noticing 'new' colors returning ..... Florentine oyster (more bone/very light taupe than the pebbled leather version of oyster) and dusty blue (a true, soft blue).   These color were part of the early Florentine collections and I'm delighted to see them back.
> 
> It's also great to see a larger number of colors in the Florentine collections,  and some of the old and great styles return.  Interesting to hear them promoting all the design details of the Florentine medium front pocket satchel.... tassels, whip stitching, pleating, belting.... especially after the more streamlined recent Florentine
> styles and the Toscana line.   What's old is new again.
> 
> I remember the days when they showed the small Florentine satchel in over a dozen colors.   Hopefully they will come back again.  If Florentine leather is produced in small batches,  then an order from QVC can more than justify producing any/many colors.   Dooney collectors are craving Florentine colors.... lavender, crimson, Bordeaux, fuchsia,  to name a few.  Dusty blue, aqua, pale greens are also in demand.



You are so right. I would love some of these older styles and colors to come back.


----------



## MrsKC

Show on QVC2. The pink hydrangea zip zip is so pretty! Will wait for it to make its way to ILD .


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> Show on QVC2. The pink hydrangea zip zip is so pretty! Will wait for it to make its way to ILD .


I have a zip zip that is tan and has ivory hydrangeas.  Got it on the ILD site I think last summer or maybe fall.  Need to take it out since it is that time of year!


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> I have a zip zip that is tan and has ivory hydrangeas.  Got it on the ILD site I think last summer or maybe fall.  Need to take it out since it is that time of year!


Yes get it out! Perfect time of year for it!!


----------



## Katiesmama

My red hydrangea on white background, satchel style, will be coming out next month. I love that bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Katiesmama said:


> My red hydrangea on white background, satchel style, will be coming out next month. I love that bag!


I've seen the Dooney hydrangea pattern  in pink and bone and blue,  but never in red.   That sounds like an amazing color choice for this handbag.   Can't wait for your reveal.   Congratulations on your find.


----------



## Katiesmama

I’m trying to be good, but two hours is a long time!


----------



## swags

I really like the one day only Kingston hobo on QVC today!


----------

